# Official UFC/General MMA Discussion v3.0  - Part 2



## Reznor (Mar 6, 2016)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Mar 6, 2016)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Stringer (Mar 6, 2016)

after this post, yes


----------



## Stringer (Mar 6, 2016)

damn, Wonderboy vs Rory Macdonald is such an exciting matchup

I feel like buying tickets to go see that fight live since it's taking place here in canada

if I'm able to secure a day off from work I'm def going


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 6, 2016)

I rewatched the Conor fight. I still think Conor had the capability of beating Nate, he simply executed the wrong game plan. 
He tried to stand and bang with a bigger guy with a longer reach. And ridiculous durability. Man.. Conor landed like 4 or 5 big shots in round 2, and I am pretty sure those shots would wobble guys around his size, if not just outright drop them. Nate ate them, and came at him like they did absolutely nothing. Now I a truly realize why people thought Nate was a terrible match up against Conor. I thought it was the reach, but it was also the durability. 

Conor has superior movement and agility and kicks. Instead of trying to overpower the guy like he was trying to prove something, he should have approached the fight like RDA did. RDA butchered Nate's body and legs with kicks.  He charged in with hands high and kicked him through the whole fight. Nate couldn't counter attack because RDA's hands were always protecting himself and the kicks took their toll on Nate, he could hardly stand @ times. 

If Conor can recover from this, I think he is smart enough to realize his errors and work on those and become even better. Or there is always a chance that he just can't deal with the pressure, crumbles and stagnates. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt tho.


----------



## Matariki (Mar 6, 2016)

_White: Diaz made so much money we might never see him again
_

Sure Dana. We believe you


----------



## Kuya (Mar 6, 2016)

UFC is in better position today because of last night.

Miesha winning means that division now has 3 stars to build around. 

Diaz winning brightens his star ten fold. Casual fans don't know him. UFC can make a lot of money with Diaz now and hopefully Nick as well.

Dana should be happy. Ronda will also get her belt back and defend against Holly again which is a huge money match.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 6, 2016)

Diaz stockton slapping McTap. lol


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 8, 2016)

McGregor vs Aldo II
Dos Anjos vs Diaz II
Lawler vs Condit II

All on UFC 200. What do you guys think? 

Final Prediction:

McGregor vs Diaz II
Tate vs Holm II
Lawler vs Condit II
Velasquez vs Browne
Mousasi vs Brunson


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 8, 2016)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> McGregor vs Aldo II
> Dos Anjos vs Diaz II
> Lawler vs Condit II
> 
> All on UFC 200. What do you guys think?


I think the UFC would never do that.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 8, 2016)

I'd vacant the featherweight belt If I was Conor and focus on 155. 

Aldo vs Edgar for the belt @ 200.

Conor vs Dos Anjos

Miesha vs Ronda 2

Lawler vs Diaz


----------



## Yoko (Mar 8, 2016)

It'd be Miesha vs. Ronda 3, not 2.  They fought once in Strikeforce and again in UFC - this would be the third time.  I'd prefer a Holly vs Ronda 2 instead, with the winner having a shot at the belt.  Both recently dethroned champs, both have equal right at a title shot.  Also gives us a chance to see if Ronda learned anything from her previous fight with Holly.

I'd like to see Conor fight Edgar, Aldo, and Mendes prior to vacating.  Edgar is necessary, else people will throw around ducking accusations forever.  Aldo lost fair and square, but such a quick knockout prevented us from seeing how their styles truly interacted.  Mendes, IMO, did great and was on the verge of winning against Conor but gassed at the second round.  He literally had his arms down and was casually walking away from Conor when he got KO'd - he looked like he'd given up mentally before actually being knocked out.  Full camp Mendes would be interesting to see (yes, he got KO'd by Edgar but styles make fights).

IMO Conor shouldn't get a shot at RDA until he defends his 145 at least once and maybe even beats a 155 top contender.  Fighting well at one weight doesn't mean he can fight well at all weights, and Saturday night proved this.  Getting a free title shot at a different weight class was odd, and I think he should prove himself against at least one other competent 155'er before fighting RDA (Pettis, Cerrone, etc).

Lawler vs. Diaz is weird.  Nate doesn't normally fight at 170 and he beat another guy that doesn't normally fight at 170.  He didn't fight any 170 top contenders recently either.  It'd be interesting, but . . . weird.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 10, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]kcKNmd6IJFk[/YOUTUBE]

It's just going to be a repeat of the Nick Diaz fight

They're selling wolf tickets


----------



## Random Stranger (Mar 10, 2016)

I'd rather see Nate vs Lawler at UFC 200 and I honestly think it has a great chance of happening. Nate has become a (bigger) star now, have to go with the momentum. Plus there is already some history there with Nick vs Lawler. Very sellable fight.

I also think Nate has a great chance at winning that fight. Robbie has been in war after war and gets wobbled multiple times in every fight. He is destined to fall sooner or later and I'd rather it be at the hands of Diaz than Woodley. Woodley is a boring and predictable fighter. He is built like Adonis but fights like potato. He will let you back him up against the fence and then try to catch you with a big right hand when you overextend or if that doesnt work he will explode in a takedown or right hand. If that also doesnt work he will just try to survive.


----------



## Random Stranger (Mar 10, 2016)

If both Lawler/Diaz and McGregor/Aldo/Edgar are on UFC 200.

Who do you think headlines?


----------



## Random Stranger (Mar 10, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I'd vacant the featherweight belt If I was Conor and focus on 155.
> 
> Aldo vs Edgar for the belt @ 200.
> 
> ...


Nobody interested in a Diaz/McGregor rematch?

If GSP doesnt return, I think for UFC 200, they should do:

McGregor/Diaz 2

Aldo vs Edgar for interim or vacated belt

Rewatching the fight, I honestly believe McGregor could win that fight handily and redeem himself with a few adjustments. After the Diaz fight he could go for an immediate titleshot at either 145 (if he loses) or 155 (if he wins).

And judging by how succesful UFC 196 was, it is trending as the highest PPV ever, I  dont think it is that farfetched to think that they might decide to do it again.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 10, 2016)

GSP's return bout might be exciting if he goes back to his Karate roots, as opposed to the _human blanket_ style he adopted after his bout with Matt Serra, would hate to see him play it safe especially since he no longer has a belt that he's trying to hold on to

damn, imagine if Conor had won at UFC 196 and they did _GSP vs Conor_ for UFC 200... 

the pay per view buys for that would have been ridiculous




Random Stranger said:


> If both Lawler/Diaz and McGregor/Aldo/Edgar are on UFC 200.
> 
> Who do you think headlines?


that's a tough one

personally I would make Conor headline, despite that loss to Diaz he still has the bigger name right now and would sell the hell out of that card

but there's a wild card, 

if GSP also fights at the 200 I could see him being headline, specially if he fights Nate, the last man to defeat McGregor

Firas Zahabi (GSP's coach) is currently pressing the UFC to book a fight between Nate and GSP at UFC 200, Nate also expressed the desire to fight him so we might very well see this too


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 11, 2016)

Random Stranger said:


> Rewatching the fight, I honestly believe McGregor could win that fight handily and redeem himself with a few adjustments. After the Diaz fight he could go for an immediate titleshot at either 145 (if he loses) or 155 (if he wins).



I also think he could have won the fight if he approached it differently.
Conor was constantly looking for that one punch knock out and when he realized he couldn't get it he simply faded both mentally and physically. Up until that point he was dominating Nate. 

Its like, you lose your keys and you tear down your room looking for them everywhere and then you give up, sit down, and all of a sudden you see them. They have been sitting right there in front of you. Conor was fixated on getting a knock out. As Miyamoto Musashi said, Fixation is the way of death. If he pursued another strategy, the knock out opportunity would present itself eventually.

Conor should work on wrestling and mostly kicks so that he has another game plan to fall back on to in stiuations like these.

GSP defeated Nick by using a similar strategy. Dos Anjos did the same thing for Nate.

With that said, I wouldn't mind seeing Conor fight Nate again @ 200 but I think he won't.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 13, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I rewatched the Conor fight. I still think Conor had the capability of beating Nate, he simply executed the wrong game plan.
> He tried to stand and bang with a bigger guy with a longer reach. And ridiculous durability. Man.. Conor landed like 4 or 5 big shots in round 2, and I am pretty sure those shots would wobble guys around his size, if not just outright drop them. Nate ate them, and came at him like they did absolutely nothing. Now I a truly realize why people thought Nate was a terrible match up against Conor. I thought it was the reach, but it was also the durability.
> 
> Conor has superior movement and agility and kicks. Instead of trying to overpower the guy like he was trying to prove something, he should have approached the fight like RDA did. RDA butchered Nate's body and legs with kicks.  He charged in with hands high and kicked him through the whole fight. Nate couldn't counter attack because RDA's hands were always protecting himself and the kicks took their toll on Nate, he could hardly stand @ times.
> ...



Guys around his size...he he he 
Do you mean all the much smaller guys he fights in his "weight class" that half the time look like midgets compared to him? Not impressed. Not knocking Conor as he has athletic ability and faux silva elements, but there is a reason GSP never dared move up. His ego got the better of him and it will be fun to watch him crumble. Aldo has his number next.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 14, 2016)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Guys around his size...he he he
> Do you mean all the much smaller guys he fights in his "weight class" that half the time look like midgets compared to him? Not impressed. Not knocking Conor as he has athletic ability and faux silva elements, but there is a reason GSP never dared move up. His ego got the better of him and it will be fun to watch him crumble. Aldo has his number next.



It is true that Conor had a reach and size advantage in 145, but not everyone in 155 and 170 has Nate's chin and the reach which kept Conor @ the end of his punches and prevented Conor from landing clean shots.

I think 170 is forcing it(at least not before trying out 155) but he definitely should move to 155.


----------



## Random Stranger (Mar 15, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> It is true that Conor had a reach and size advantage in 145, but not everyone in 155 and 170 has Nate's chin and the reach which kept Conor @ the end of his punches and prevented Conor from landing clean shots.
> 
> I think 170 is forcing it(at least not before trying out 155) but he definitely should move to 155.


Honestly, I think people are exaggerating Conor's size greatly. His wide/big shoulders and posture (and possibly his big head as well) make him appear bigger than he actually is.

Conor walks around in the early 170s, that is not unusual or very big for Featherweight, Ricardo Lamas walks around in the late 170s. Cub Swanson walks around at 180 pounds, so did Poirier and Jeremy Stephens. Charles Oliveira is around the 180s if not more as well. 

As he is right now, I think Conor's best weight class is FW. He will be too small for LW, the bigger lightweight walk around in the 190s (Ferguson, Khabib, RDA). He should take at least 6-8 months to build muscle and get used to his new body if he wants to compete at LW imo. And even then his first LW opponent should be chosen carefully, maybe a small/mid-sized LW (Pettis, Duffy, Poirier) to get used to the new weight class. Dont pair him up immediately with the big LW (Nate, Ferguson, Khabib, RDA).


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 18, 2016)

Random Stranger said:


> Honestly, I think people are exaggerating Conor's size greatly. His wide/big shoulders and posture (and possibly his big head as well) make him appear bigger than he actually is.
> 
> Conor walks around in the early 170s, that is not unusual or very big for Featherweight, Ricardo Lamas walks around in the late 170s. Cub Swanson walks around at 180 pounds, so did Poirier and Jeremy Stephens. Charles Oliveira is around the 180s if not more as well.
> 
> As he is right now, I think Conor's best weight class is FW. He will be too small for LW, the bigger lightweight walk around in the 190s (Ferguson, Khabib, RDA). He should take at least 6-8 months to build muscle and get used to his new body if he wants to compete at LW imo. And even then his first LW opponent should be chosen carefully, maybe a small/mid-sized LW (Pettis, Duffy, Poirier) to get used to the new weight class. Dont pair him up immediately with the big LW (Nate, Ferguson, Khabib, RDA).



I've heard people actually say that Conor is a big ass dude. He definitely looked bigger than Poirier at FW. Probably wider than Pettis but slightly shorter. Not as thick as RDA.
I agree that he should take some time off to adjust to 155, thats why I think he should vacate FW belt, skip 200 and focus on his career in LW.  He defeated the best guys @ FW with the exception of Frankie but I don't think thats good enough of a reason to stay @ 145.

Conor should definitely improve his ground game and kicks if he wants @ shot defeating the top 5 of 155 tho. I feel Khabib would just ragdoll him around, grind him and wear him out. RDA would chop his legs and then take him down and either submit him or wrestle the fuck out of him.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 18, 2016)

So for 200, 

Diaz vs McGregor II
Velasquez vs Browne
Mousasi vs Brunson


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 18, 2016)

Weak card so far. Needs more Lawler.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 18, 2016)

RDA vs Lawler to be announced 

He wanted a rematch with Diaz or a fight with Lawler. Probably a non title 170 bout.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 18, 2016)

Fuck Browne. Mitrione is suing his ass and that refree.

Hope Conor doesn't lose that rematch


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 18, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> *Fuck Browne. Mitrione is suing his ass and that refree.
> *
> Hope Conor doesn't lose that rematch


Is he really? lol..


----------



## eHav (Mar 18, 2016)

diaz vs mcgreggor is kinda lame. puts a clog in the FW division and keeps Nate out of a possible title shot. but im sure both nate and mcgreggor would rather have that paycheck


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 18, 2016)

Louis-954 said:


> Is he really? lol..



Yeah and it turns out that referee is a friend with Travis Browne. Matt insists that there is some shady shit going on. You can watch him talk about it here : 

[YOUTUBE]BPrY0SaV4x0[/YOUTUBE]

He also signed with Bellator.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 18, 2016)

Q&A with Miesha. Dem curves


----------



## Random Stranger (Mar 18, 2016)

I am okay with the Diaz-Mac rematch. I am not okay with them doing it again at 170 pounds. They need to make the rematch at 155 so that Diaz wont have such a big size advantage and it is a more fair fight. Conor was 168-170 during the fight, Gilbert Melendez (one of Nate's best friends and training partners) said that Nate rehydrated to 182 or something during snapchat. So did Chael. A 12 or more pound difference is no joke. At 155 Nate will only rehydrate back to 170-175 especially without IV's so there wont be such a big weight difference.

They should also have Edgar vs Aldo for the interim or vacant belt on the same card. Have to keep the belt in rotation, cant be stalling divisions now.


----------



## Random Stranger (Mar 18, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Q&A with Miesha. Dem curves


Thanks for reminding me.

Totally forgot there was a Q&A today.


----------



## Random Stranger (Mar 18, 2016)

You guys seen this?



and this?


*Spoiler*: __ 



[youtube]phUn9NrwMpU[/youtube]


----------



## Random Stranger (Mar 18, 2016)

I think the story in the picture is most likely fake though. Because the picture and video doesnt show anything remotely incriminating, like Conor being overly familiar with the hookers or being in vicinity of drugs. He just appears to be drunk. Also because she says she was at her buddy's houseparty but judging by the picture and the video they appear to be at the Mac Mansion. And the Mac Mansion was being rented by Conor for the Chad fight and then by the UFC for the Ultimate Fighter. So that part of the story is clearly bogus.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[youtube]ETc_V1Ls2lY[/youtube]




I think the picture and video were most likely taken by one of the girls from the TUF 22 pool party.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[youtube]ABCv4uUQKnA[/youtube]





If it was indeed one of the girls from the TUF pool party that did this, then UFC kinda fucked up.

They are the ones that hired/invited these "girls" (I think that the majority of them are hookers/escorts) over for the pool party. They should for sure in the future not hire them (since really they dont add anything of value) or make them sign confidentiality waivers or something so that they can sue the shit out of them if they ever release pics or vids like this.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 18, 2016)

Random Stranger said:


> You guys seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, 3daysago.com

Those were shot just after the Mendes fight judging by his tattoos. I don't think it's a big deal.


----------



## Random Stranger (Mar 18, 2016)

Louis-954 said:


> Yep, 3daysago.com
> 
> Those were shot just after the Mendes fight judging by his tattoos. I don't think it's a big deal.


Honestly, what stood out to me the most from the picture is not the story but how small McGregor looked. I even looked for signs of maybe him being photoshopped to looked smaller. Or his head and tattoos being photoshopped on someone else's body. But they appear to be genuine.

Nate Diaz's steroids claim doesnt sound all that absurd anymore...


----------



## Random Stranger (Mar 19, 2016)

I hope they release Rin Nakai so that she can go fight in Rizin. She will get paid more there and actually get to fight people her size. UFC female Bantamweights are to big for her.


Also, short (muscular) stocky asians are usually not my cup of tea, but I somehow find her endearing.


----------



## Random Stranger (Mar 19, 2016)

I hope Dan Hooker uses his win money to legally change his last name.

His future wife will be called miss Hooker, his daughter little Hooker...


----------



## Random Stranger (Mar 19, 2016)

Rawlings is looking especially disgusting tonight. Could be because of the new throat and head tattoos.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 19, 2016)

Random Stranger said:


> You guys seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy fuck no I haven't.



Random Stranger said:


> Honestly, what stood out to me the most from the picture is not the story but how small McGregor looked. I even looked for signs of maybe him being photoshopped to looked smaller. Or his head and tattoos being photoshopped on someone else's body. But they appear to be genuine.
> 
> Nate Diaz's steroids claim doesnt sound all that absurd anymore...



I think its just that the dudes head is too damn big. His body looks small in comparison.


----------



## eHav (Mar 20, 2016)

bless hunt.

lombard got rekt

jake was nice

didnt get to see the rest


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 20, 2016)

Magny vs. Lombard was bonkers...


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 20, 2016)

^ That ref was terrible.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 20, 2016)

holy fuck that Lombard ref sucked.

Hunt with dat walkoff


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 20, 2016)

Joe Rogan's man crush Alan Jouban delivered.

Magny made an amazing comback. What a fight.

Hunt with the walkoff


----------



## Random Stranger (Mar 21, 2016)

Magny should fight Woodley next imo because I am pretty sure he wont be getting the next title shot and every day that goes by without him fighting is another day he is getting closer to irrelevancy.

I think they will do Lawler/Condit 2 at UFC 200.

McGregor/Diaz 2
Lawler/Condit 2
Aldo/Edgar 2 (for interim or vacant belt)

Sounds like an good UFC 200 card, no?

Or would you guys prefer:

McGregor/Edgar
Lawler/Condit 2
Aldo/Holloway

I am fine with either and might even slightly prefer the first because I have been reading reports that MMA will probably be legalized in New York soon. Edgar is from New Jersey and new york has a lot of Italian-Americans and Irish so that if Edgar wins against Aldo at 200 they could break records (PPV and gate) by doing McGregor vs Edgar for the unified belt at MSG in New York.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 21, 2016)

I actually don't like the idea of Conor / Diaz rematch. Diaz is a bad match up and can likely win again, especially with a full camp. Unless Conor comes up with a completely different game plan and fighting style. Its too soon imo.

But I also don't like the idea of Conor going back to 145.

I actually would love to see Conor against Pettis or another 155'er first. Aldo vs Frankie sounds pretty good tho.


----------



## eHav (Mar 22, 2016)

MMA is now allowed in NY!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 23, 2016)

No to the Diaz and Conor rematch


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 24, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]MqsYcLVMHyM[/YOUTUBE]

You guys gotta watch this. Its hilarious.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 28, 2016)

That UFC198 card tho


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 28, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> That UFC198 card tho


Better than 200 so far.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 29, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]jk2XVJcko-c[/YOUTUBE]

Kek


----------



## Random Stranger (Mar 29, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> [YOUTUBE]jk2XVJcko-c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Kek


Damn Jon!

Why do all the greats have to be such fuck ups outside of the ring?

With that said, I dont know what to make of this video. Jon is a certified fuck up with an extensive history of driving related offences but he seemed to genuinely believe he wasnt guilty of drag racing. The cop's definition of what constitutes drag racing also seem to be conveniently broad (how can one drag race without necessarily speeding??). He also seemed to be out to get Jones judging by statements as "Why is your car so loud?" and the unnecessary amount of tickets.

Will be interesting to see how this get handled in court.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 29, 2016)

Random Stranger said:


> Damn Jon!
> 
> Why do all the greats have to be such fuck ups outside of the ring?
> 
> ...



There is no way to know whether Jones was guilty of the cops charge or not but there is no excuse for treating Jones the way he did eitherway. That condescending attitude would have gotten on anyones nerves and he was doing it on purpose.



Louis-954 said:


> Better than 200 so far.



Would you consider buying and watching it together ?


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 29, 2016)

I haven't seen the Jon Jones footage but I hope the UFC doesn't overreact to it. He's toeing the line in a way you would prefer he didn't but his lawyer should be able to prove he wasn't really doing anything that bad. This is the kind of shit that gets plead down to like community service.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> I actually don't like the idea of Conor / Diaz rematch. Diaz is a bad match up and can likely win again, especially with a full camp. Unless Conor comes up with a completely different game plan and fighting style. Its too soon imo.
> 
> But I also don't like the idea of Conor going back to 145.
> 
> I actually would love to see Conor against Pettis or another 155'er first. Aldo vs Frankie sounds pretty good tho.



Self admitted novice here but doesn't it stand to reason that a guy with Conor's intelligence would have a better gameplan? Seems to me like the dude took a 145 mentally into a fight with a bigger dude who could take way more punishment then Conor thought. Idk I think he underestimated Nate and was red barred into a choke.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 29, 2016)

Cyborg is gonna murder Smith.

Meh, Ronda is gonna dodge Cyborg again .


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Self admitted novice here but doesn't it stand to reason that a guy with Conor's intelligence would have a better gameplan? Seems to me like the dude took a 145 mentally into a fight with a bigger dude who could take way more punishment then Conor thought. Idk I think he underestimated Nate and was red barred into a choke.



I  think it was Hubris. The guy thought he could do anything, and the "yes people" around him encouraged him to do so, including the UFC officials and fans(me included).. Nate Diaz fight was a reality check. Not that Conor couldn't beat Diaz, but he couldn't beat him the way he fought. So if he goes up there and tries to do what he did previously, look for that one punck knock out, then the outcome will be the same.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 29, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I  think it was Hubris. The guy thought he could do anything, and the yes people around him encouraged him to do so, including the UFC officials and fans(me included).. Nate Diaz fight was a reality check. Not that Conor couldn't beat Diaz, but he couldn't beat him the way he fought. So if he goes up there and tries to do what he did previously, look for that one punck knock out, then the outcome will be the same.





That's exactly how me and my friends characterized that loss. Just bloody fucking hubris. I mean my position is that this dude is mentally ahead of most fighters so he's going to do it differently. That's kind of playing on the moon though. 

198's card is fucking bonkers. Wow.


----------



## Random Stranger (Mar 30, 2016)

Conor vs Diaz and Aldo vs Edgar for interim title at UFC 200 has just been officially announced.

Oh well, I am not that mad; they should both be good fights.

I get why Conor wants the Diaz rematch more than any other fights. A win over Diaz does more for his career than a win over Edgar. With a redemption win over Diaz he will have more options for the future: Edgar, RDA and even Lawler. A win over Edgar does nothing really; people will always point at his loss vs Diaz and wont be as hyped for potential fights at 155 or 170. A second loss to Diaz is career suicide though, so it is a very high-risk high-reward situation.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 31, 2016)

Random Stranger said:


> Conor vs Diaz and Aldo vs Edgar for interim title at UFC 200 has just been officially announced.
> 
> Oh well, I am not that mad; they should both be good fights.
> 
> I get why Conor wants the Diaz rematch more than any other fights. A win over Diaz does more for his career than a win over Edgar. With a redemption win over Diaz he will have more options for the future: Edgar, RDA and even Lawler. A win over Edgar does nothing really; people will always point at his loss vs Diaz and wont be as hyped for potential fights at 155 or 170. A second loss to Diaz is career suicide though, so it is a very high-risk high-reward situation.



I think the risk outweights the reward in this case, so its not a smart move. Especially considering the likehood of Conor winning that fight is fairly low.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 1, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]YzKFWaO100Y[/YOUTUBE]

this guy...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 1, 2016)

I kek'd 
But then I became a believer.
Love these kind of conspiracy theory shit. I hope this guy turns out to be right. I'll laugh my ass off.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 1, 2016)

UFC is doing anything possible to try to make sure Edgar doesn't fight McGregor. Don't be surprised if Edgar manages to beat Aldo - who is a far tougher match-up for him despite how close rounds 3-5 of their first fight was after Aldo out-classed him the first 2 - that McGregor vacates the title and moves to 155-lbs. I said a long time ago I think McGregor grew his body out of that division and I don't think he can make the weight-cut anymore without IVs, and it doesn't seem like his team has much confidence in that either. 

Having an interim title fight with the champion fighting another guy two weight classes above on the same card is just so ridiculous. UFC has lost sight of its goals for a long time now, and it is difficult to take MMA that seriously as a sport with how the largest company does things and delegitimizes the best fighters and lineal titles these days. The fact that two of the absolute greatest, Top-5 to 10ish fighters in MMA history are being treated as second class to McGregor is shameful, but money talks.

It's also hilarious at how much the "two weight classes above" narrative is being promoted by the UFC when Diaz isn't much bigger than McGregor who kills himself to barely even make 145-lbs. A LW that didn't dehydrate for a fight isn't a WW, lol. And yes I am aware Diaz has competed at 170-lbs and had a genuinely close fight with DHK which he could have won, but in this era of weight-cutting especially he is not a legitimate WW. Allowing someone to fight a handful of fights at 145-lbs, capture the title, and then leave the division without defending it causes very obvious problems. It makes every contender and eventual title holder seem very illegitimate. This is exactly why they have never allowed this to ever happen, and why even in various other promotions over the past several years it never happened outside of uncontrolled circumstances. It would be a stain on McGregor's career if he doesn't defend it. 

I am certainly not blaming McGregor as he is doing what is best for his career financially and in terms of his standings by not fighting Edgar and pursuing a pointless rematch with Diaz (from a sporting perspective). Every fighter should be doing what's best for them. But guys like Dana White and Lorenzo White should have the spine to tell him no, and it seems like they don't have control over one of their own fighters with him. Dana White basically came out earlier this week and accidentally admitted McGregor calls the shots. The UFC is turning into a circus and ever since the Fox deal there have been little hints year by year.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 1, 2016)

I agree.
Now Anderson wants to fight Mcgregor. 
Its like Mcgregor is a gold mine and everyone wants to dig in.
Its all about the money and nothing else.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 1, 2016)

stronk rumors that cormier is injured and out of the jones fight

jfc this year has been trrbl for injuries in the sport

maybe we can get a Jones fight at HW or something now since he's been talking about it for 4 years


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 1, 2016)

Rumble's teammate said Rumble was willing to fight DC if Jones pulls out. Maybe Rumble will fight Jones instead for an interim belt.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 1, 2016)

Rumble vs Jones would be one hell of a fun fight

I'd actually pay to see that one live


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 1, 2016)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Rumble's teammate said Rumble was willing to fight DC if Jones pulls out. Maybe Rumble will fight Jones instead for an interim belt.


I doubt Jones will accept a replacement fight this close to the fight. 

If he turned down a relatively harmless (to him anyway) replacement in Middleweight Chael at UFC 151, I think there is little chance he will accept a short notice fight vs Rumble who is arguably the most dangerous fighter at the moment.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 2, 2016)

Jones actually posted a video on instagram heavily hinting that there will be a replacement. Could even be a heavy weight.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 3, 2016)

Jones/OSP for 197 confirmed: 

Bones should have the match in hand by the 2nd.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 3, 2016)

Upset incoming.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 4, 2016)

Uhhhhh...

Link removed


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 5, 2016)

Louis-954 said:


> Uhhhhh...
> 
> 
> Did anyone see that Kevin Pillar running catch?



Lol. 
Its funny because he is serious.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 5, 2016)

This time it wasn't Khabib


----------



## MMA Country (Apr 5, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Upset incoming.



It has all the makings of one that's for sure:
-Dominant and "unbeatable" phenom 
-Personal problems/distractions outside the ring/cage
-Late replacement fight


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 6, 2016)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> This time it wasn't Khabib



If I wasn't crazy I'd start paying some attention to those "UFC is Rigged as fuck" conspiracy theories.

When so many athletes pull out of fights in the last minute, there is definitely something fishy.


----------



## MMA Country (Apr 6, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> If I wasn't crazy I'd start paying some attention to those "UFC is Rigged as fuck" conspiracy theories.
> 
> When so many athletes pull out of fights in the last minute, there is definitely something fishy.



I had those kind of thoughts swim in my head too. 

That they book stacked cards to sell them and then gradually thin them out with late-notice injury announcements.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 6, 2016)

So it's Tate vs Nunes instead of Tate and Holm II

Give Conor the rematch, but not Aldo and Holm 

I see how it is UFC 



The card is looking p stacked right now. But there should still be one more big fight. GSP maybe.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 7, 2016)

Man, Nurmy-Fergy is never going to happen is it.. I have wanted to see this match-up for so long, smh. It's one of the best match-ups the LW division has ever had, but it's cursed.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> If I wasn't crazy I'd start paying some attention to those "UFC is Rigged as fuck" conspiracy theories.
> 
> When so many athletes pull out of fights in the last minute, there is definitely something fishy.



They're usually injured before but try to tough it out. Most fighters are out there with injuries, but sometimes the condition makes it so that their team doesn't want them to risk it that far out. Guys trying to make a name have been documented to have fought with some serious injuries (not sure how some got cleared). For the record, Cormier asked the bosses to let him wait it out a bit more to see if he's good.

I have been an advocate for shorter training camps in MMA for a minute though, 4 months is definitely too much, even 3 is pushing it, imo. The most active guys, capable of fighting 3+ times a year almost never have injuries either (Lawler, DJ, Cerrone, Holloway, Magny, Means, etc.).


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 7, 2016)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> So it's Tate vs Nunes instead of Tate and Holm II
> 
> Give Conor the rematch, but not Aldo and Holm
> 
> ...


What has Holm accomplished in the cage to deserve an immediate rematch? She was decisively beaten. Nunes is a fresh face and a solid contender who has been on a tear lately.

Conor, as much as I dislike him, has more than earned the right to ask a rematch with the amount of revenue he generates for the company and the fact that he's *he's taken five short-notice fights for the UFC*. When a guy like that asks for a favor, you give it to him.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 7, 2016)

I can understand Conor vs Nate 2. Thats just bussiness. It will generate more revenue than the first fight thats for sure now that Nate is a bigger star than he ever was. 
I could argue that conor losing the 1st match actually benefited UFC more because now they can make the same fight again and make even more money.

I also understand why Holly doesn't get an immediate rematch because lets just admit it, overall Holly vs Miesha was a boring fight. Nothing spectacular except for when Miesha took holly down in round 2 and then the last rear naked choke. As a fan, I'm not interested to see them fight again.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 13, 2016)

Woah

Also

[YOUTUBE]8j3uBLAM8TE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Apr 13, 2016)

everything makes a world of sense now, smh

it was always suspicious how much the quality of his performances decreased overnight after the UFC got stricter with drug testing, he came in very deflated in that Rockhold fight

glad USADA is weeding them out one by one, the cleaner the sport the better


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 13, 2016)

Stringer said:


> everything makes a world of sense now, smh
> 
> it was always suspicious how much the quality of his performances decreased overnight after the UFC got stricter with drug testing, he came in very deflated in that Rockhold fight
> 
> glad USADA is weeding them out one by one, the cleaner the sport the better


Knew he was a cheater since he showed up looking like a superhero in the Mousasi fight. I hope his career is over. Scum.

USADA Bless.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Cromer (Apr 19, 2016)

"Lemme just stop by MMAFighting and see if Bones fucked up agai- hmm, must be a troll"

_An hour and Helwani tweets later_

"this can't be real...can it?"


----------



## eHav (Apr 19, 2016)

shit mcgreggor bailing on ufc


----------



## Gunners (Apr 19, 2016)

Good for him. Most people wouldn't bother with their 9 to 5 if they woke up with millions in their bank. He's involved in a sport with severe risks, suffered an ass whipping, and witnessed the most severe consequence up close.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 19, 2016)

good riddance


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 19, 2016)

I wanted to at least see Edgar maul him.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 20, 2016)

GG UFC.

No matter what people say, If Conor actually retires, it is a huge blow to UFC. Conor was UFC's biggest star. This is like what would happen if Michael Jordan quit playing NBA in early 90's, before he reached his full potential.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 20, 2016)

Nah, UFC'll be fine.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 20, 2016)

They just won't be the same.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 22, 2016)

Conor trolling the fuck out of UFC


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 23, 2016)

Wtf is this new forum shit?!


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 23, 2016)

Fuck man.

It is too big of a change from the last version, it will take some while to get used to


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 23, 2016)

That Yair Rodriquez KO was marvelous.

His striking style is exciting but too wild and he leaves himself too open for counters. Even Fili had some succes against him and managed to tag him a couple times even semi knocking him down. He will have to tighten his shit up a bit if he wants to break into the top 10. He can get away with it against the Fili's of the top but the top guys will make him pay.

Anyway, looking forward to his next fight.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 23, 2016)

Pettis vs Barboza is gonna be a barn burner... I am so fucking pumped for this bout

won't blink throughout the fight


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 23, 2016)

RIP Pettis's leg

That was his third loss in row


----------



## Stringer (Apr 23, 2016)

three loss in a row, yea def not looking good for Pettis

lol how things have changed, to think he was the lightweight champ last year

I'm glad for Barboza tho

good win for him, in the past he didn't always step up in big fights

he's finally starting to find his groove


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 23, 2016)

Mighty mouse needs a mighty nerf


----------



## Stringer (Apr 24, 2016)

there aren't enough challenges for Mighty Mouse in that weight class

him staying there is just ridiculous

he should move a weight class and fight Dominick Cruz


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 24, 2016)

I'd like to see the Cruz rematch, but I have Cruz winning again due to the size advantage.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 24, 2016)

it would certainly be on par, if not better than Cruz vs Dillashaw in terms of technical battle

given how much progress Mighty Mouse has made since his first fight with Cruz, his speed advantage and being a more rounded fighter I'd personally favor Mouse in the rematch


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2016)

Decent fight so far


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 24, 2016)

Now do we get Jones/DC for 200?


----------



## Frieza (Apr 24, 2016)

I am not a big UFC fan. I watch casually. Even though the fans didn't get a knockout. I got to see one of the best go to work. I enjoyed the fight.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 24, 2016)

Frieza said:


> I am not a big UFC fan. I watch casually. Even though the fans didn't get a knockout. I got to see one of the best go to work. I enjoyed the fight.


I do think a fresh DC would have taken the fight, Bones did manage to get in gear around the championship rounds but OSP was hanging pretty tough up until that point and just wouldn't get aggressive enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2016)

200 is a supercard


----------



## Stringer (Apr 24, 2016)

gotta say, def a good thing Jones didn't face Cormier right away, looked rusty as fuck

Cormier would have snashed the Jon Jones that fought today

but mad props to OSP for lasting 5 rounds in there against him on 3 weeks notice


----------



## Stringer (Apr 24, 2016)

Legend said:


> 200 is a supercard


especially if Jones vs Cormier is the new headliner 

if Jones wins at 200, I want to see Jones vs Rumble in New York


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 24, 2016)

Stringer said:


> gotta say, def a good thing Jones didn't face Cormier right away, looked rusty as fuck
> 
> Cormier would have snashed the Jon Jones that fought today
> 
> but mad props to OSP for lasting 5 rounds in there against him on 3 weeks notice



I think anyone could have lasted against that Jones. He wasn't particularly bad but he wasn't himself. Especially considering all the buzz about how he would perform alot better because for the first time he wasn't partying and doing nothing but training. He simply didn't live up to the hype.


edit : 

I am just watching the post fight press conference right and now Jones says the same thing himself. He was hesitant and too worried about getting caught with a big overhand, thats why he played it safe. :

Jones arrives at 22:30


----------



## Stringer (Apr 24, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I think anyone could have lasted against that Jones. He wasn't particularly bad but he wasn't himself. Especially considering all the buzz about how he would perform alot better because for the first time he wasn't partying and doing nothing but training. He simply didn't live up to the hype.


that statement is a big stretch, part of the reason Jones was so tentative throughout that fight, apart from being ring rust, is because he was aware of OSP's knockout power, he mentioned this himself post-fight

eating any well-place punch from Ovince's left hand would have knocked him out, so no I don't think every fighter in the Lightweight division would have lasted as long in there with Jones, since OSP's dangerous hands were very much a factor in why Jones didn't pull the trigger last night

Jones' average performance can easily be explained by a mix of different factors, but more than anything what I was impressed by was to see OSP go all 5 rounds despite taking a fight on 3 weeks notice, and that is regardless of the opponent he was facing


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 24, 2016)

Stringer said:


> but more than anything what I was impressed by was to see OSP go all 5 rounds despite taking a fight on 3 weeks notice, and that is regardless of the opponent he was facing



But thats because his opponent wasn't doing much in the first 3 rounds. In 4th and 5th he was obviously tired as he lost control pretty quickly when Jon started taking him down. 
I don't know. I wasn't impressed with either of them tbh. That fight for me was just meh.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 25, 2016)

And he's back


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 25, 2016)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> And he's back


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 25, 2016)

And he's back with the trolling*


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 25, 2016)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> And he's back with the trolling*






Whats going on with UFC..


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 25, 2016)

Dana wanted him to promote 200. I guess that's what he's doing.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 26, 2016)

I think McGregor is having serious doubts that he can beat Diaz. I mean, if he had beaten Diaz, does anyone doubt he would have missed the opportunities to gloat during press conferences? The fans and Diaz are going to trash him, and one of the sports the tour is set for is Stockton, lol.

Also interesting part of his FB message: “I am facing a taller, longer and heavier man. I need to prepare correctly this time.” If you have followed his career for a long enough time, especially back in Cage Warriors, that is something you just can’t imagine him saying before the Diaz fight. He relies on confidence as much as anyone for his success, must really be affected.

It’s all good when you’re winning when you play the game he was, but when you take that loss.. It’s a lot of pressure and must be a tough pill to swallow. Facing the media and fans after you spent so much time building an image that imploded just after reaching the top must be tough. Plus facing the guy who beat him, matches up well with him, and he knows has a very good chance of beating him again. This situation no doubt has to do with money, what McGregor wants, especially considering the reports have mostly said this is about Lorenzo-McGregor.. But he also seems to be doubting himself. The UFC hopefully gets what’s coming to them for:

1.  Putting the 145-lb division on hold to make the RDA fight
2.  Making the Diaz fight
3.  Pushing for a rematch
4.  Further holding up the 145-lb division
5.  Completely disrespecting and treating 2 of the 10 greatest fighters to ever compete in this sport like 2nd class citizens (especially not giving Aldo a chance at redemption, or Edgar a well earned title shot), just to cash in on short-term gains for their golden boy who’s ego they stroked to absurd degrees

That is not even getting into the whole lineal aspect of the 145-lb belt if McGregor never defends it, which has a long and respected history way before McGregor helped give it that mainstream appeal.

Speaking of the 145-lb division, it can’t be said enough what incredible prospects there are. DHC (has been calling out everyone, lol) is interested in a match-up with Rodriguez. What a match-up that would be, two of the best prospects out there..




Thought in the end there will only be one king ..


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 27, 2016)

Jones/DC II confirmed for new event


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 27, 2016)

Nothing compared to Conor vs Diaz. GG payperviews.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 28, 2016)

Dana White really chanelling his inner Vince McMahon because he's basically saying Conor screwed Conor out of 200. I mean yeah Conor was fine before he lost and had no problem with the promo work so he set a standard they expect him to meet. The problem is that the dude is there biggest draw and they can't just give in to him because it's a bad precedent but at the same time it's like you guys obviously want Conor to win and people pay to see the dude so just let him train.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 28, 2016)

Conor wants 10 mil instead of 1 mil.

He has similar drawing power as Floyd and Floyd makes what, 40mil a fight?

I understand both sides, but I believe Conor is criminally underpaid.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 28, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Conor wants 10 mil instead of 1 mil.
> 
> He has similar drawing power as Floyd and Floyd makes what, 40mil a fight?
> 
> I understand both sides, but I believe Conor is criminally underpaid.



I gotta say I agree with you a lot on this. I think as fans we generally side with the athlete in terms of pay because it resonates with us and our everyday life. You don't want the man to keep anyone down. Here I think there's a compromise to be made and that both sides have great arguments but it just seems to me that they want to pretend like Conor isn't different from these other dudes. As a Giants fan Bill Parcells always use to tell people the rules are different for Lawrence Taylor, he was upfront about it and you can get into the logistics of it but at the end of the day it is what it is. The entire structure of the UFC doesn't crumble if they release Conor from some of these media commitments, they're so worried about looking weak their going to lose money which is dumb. It's still a great card but it should be even better.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 29, 2016)

"The numbers bear this out. McGregor and Rousey combined to headline five of the UFC's 13 pay-per-view cards in 2015, and were responsible for 4,625,000 of the year's 7,550,000 total buys. That's a shade over 61 percent of the year's total buyrate."

Conor shouldn't be exempt from promoting fights like everyone else, but he deserves to be paid WAYYYYYYYYYYYY MORE.

Conor if he wanted could just box and make money like that. Not saying he would take the belt or anything, but with one big fight in boxing he can make what he normally would for fighting several years in the UFC.

Seriously, Conor and Ronda resonsible for 61 percent of the buyrate? UFC needs to kiss their asses.


----------



## Sasuke (May 8, 2016)

The Reem! finally getting that title shot next.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 8, 2016)

Oh wow that was a pretty swift finish. Reem showcased high level striking.

Also Gunni is back. It was a pretty decent fight.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 10, 2016)

Kuya said:


> "The numbers bear this out. McGregor and Rousey combined to headline five of the UFC's 13 pay-per-view cards in 2015, and were responsible for 4,625,000 of the year's 7,550,000 total buys. That's a shade over 61 percent of the year's total buyrate."
> 
> Conor shouldn't be exempt from promoting fights like everyone else, but he deserves to be paid WAYYYYYYYYYYYY MORE.
> 
> ...



They did and still do kiss Ronda's ass. Luckily, Ronda was probably broken enough from her KO to be finished by Tate now. Tate has always had the tools to beat her, but now more than ever. Once Honda losses again, she will either retire or the UFC simply won't be there for her like they have in past (not tasking money-wise so much as Dana White basically lambasting her opponents and Rogan more or less considering her the second coming of Jesus at one point).


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 10, 2016)

Just retire already...


----------



## Kuya (May 11, 2016)

Damn, that fight was about to make Uriah Hall a true star too


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 11, 2016)

Really upset that Silva pulled out. 
This has become a tradition now. Cards falling apart a week before the event.


----------



## J★J♥ (May 11, 2016)

Guys is there a boxing thread ?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 12, 2016)

You wanna talk Mayweather vs Mcgregor ?


----------



## Taylor (May 12, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> You wanna talk Mayweather vs Mcgregor ?



I dont get it is that some kinda of joke or what, since when has boxing mixed with ufc


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 12, 2016)

Its in the talks they say. And it would be a boxing match if it were to happen. Mayweather isn't stepping into an octagon.


----------



## J★J♥ (May 14, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> You wanna talk Mayweather vs Mcgregor ?


No. I don't care about 20kg clowns pretending to be fighters(Might as well go to random school and look at children fight). Wanted to read comments about Pulev vs Chisora.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 14, 2016)

Sure mate whatever you say.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 14, 2016)

Jesus, Cyborg can hit like a truck.

And people seriously think Rousey can beat her?


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 15, 2016)

You can hear a pin drop in that stadium after Werdum went down.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 15, 2016)

.


----------



## Sasuke (May 15, 2016)

props to Stipe but holy shit, Werdum came in looking out of shape and fought sloppy too, idk if the crowd had him hyped and fighting stupid but that was a poor performance. Werdum vs Cain rematch once the latter finishes Browne. Reem vs Stipe.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 15, 2016)

Stipe brought a championship to Clevleand before Lebron ever did.


----------



## eHav (May 15, 2016)

still baffled at wth was werdum doing. 

jacare delivered tho


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 15, 2016)

Werdum cheered over McGregor's loss to Diaz. And he got knocked the fuck out in his hometown. I am happy.

Couldn't watch this  because I couldn't stay up late last night, but I don't think it was such a big loss. I've watched some highlights on youtube, nothing unpredictable imo.  But man Chris annihilated that leslie chick. Poor gal, she literally had no chance. 
Cyborg should also be fighting in mens division.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (May 17, 2016)

Heavyweight Division is god awful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sharingankid123 (May 17, 2016)

A.S still the 1# stylish fighter in UFC         
fight is about aesthetics


----------



## SoulTaker (May 18, 2016)

The hits keep on coming, Weidman is out of 199 with a herniated disc in his neck. He's trying to come back for the MSG card. He wrote a statement and explained the whole thing. It's pretty classy on his part.



			
				Weidman said:
			
		

> I just wanna let my fans know as many details as possible about what happened to me because I want them involved as much as possible. It's the least I can do to give back for all the love and support I have received now and over the years.
> 
> To all the people bad-mouthing me right now, I understand it and you're entitled to your opinion. Just wanna make sure you know this is a fight I refused to pull out of no matter what. I was never in better shape, more healthy, motivated, confident and excited for a fight in my life. I also felt I was the best fighter I have ever been and made some great improvements.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 18, 2016)

Well, if that is actually legit, then I feel for him. I experienced a similar neck hernia, not as severe but I know how fucked up it is. I went to physics therapy for a while and I had to excercise for months for it to gradually heal. I am still trying to heal through and it will be almost a year at the end of october.


----------



## Cromer (May 21, 2016)

Surprised no one is talking about what happened with the Marloes Coenen fight...


----------



## Ishmael (May 21, 2016)

Best divisions imo is
Welterweight
Middleweight
Light heavyweight


----------



## Ishmael (May 21, 2016)

And i told people nate was going to beat connor


----------



## Ishmael (May 21, 2016)

Also weidman got pulled from the rock hold fight so we're getting Micheal bisping instead


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for the updates man.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 22, 2016)

sharingankid123 said:


> A.S still the 1# stylish fighter in UFC
> fight is about aesthetics



Lol, not sure if serious. There are fighters with more aesthetic styles (Dillashaw, Holloway, Wonderboy, etc.. at least in terms of striking), and it is not close to being the most important aspect of fighting.



Cromer said:


> Surprised no one is talking about what happened with the Marloes Coenen fight...



Arguably the two biggest upsets of the year so far happened in the past two days, imo. The Coenen fight and then Palhares, one of the best WWs in the world, getting stopped by Emil Meek.



LAZLOLAZZING said:


> Best divisions imo is
> Welterweight
> Middleweight
> Light heavyweight



MW and LHW have terrible depth. Both top heavy divisions, but after that it gets terrible. For as much shit as flyweight gets, there are some decent fighters and talent there outside the UFC, and I think quite a few will be on that TUF show considering they are most likely going to have a lot of champs from other orgs (RFA, Legacy, Cage Warriors, Jungle Fight, etc.) there. I wonder if Bibulatov would be able to get on that, hopefully. I might actually watch TUF for once, actual good fighters/champs, winner getting a title shot. It sucks Akhmetov and Moraes won't be on that show, easily UFC-calibre. 

Can't say the same for LHW and HW in terms of prospects and talent ...

MW has Weidman, Jacare, Rockhold, and Romero as the elites. Kennedy is not far behind, but guys like Machida, Silva, Belfort, and Hendo are shells of their former selves. Whittaker and Brunson are good young talent, but not much talent on the come-up. I like Mousasi but it seems doubtful he will ever reach that level. Rountree (think he is on TUF right now), Hawes, and Mineev are 3 guys to look out for in the future.

LHW after Cormier, Jones, Rumble, Gustafsson, and Teixeira is just terrible, lol. Davis, McGeary, and Lawal are all Top-10 guys easily, imo, and they are all in Bellator. A completely washed Shogun and Nogueira are somehow still Top-10 fighters. Manuwa, OSP, Krylov, Latifi, Anderson, Villante, Cummins.. Lmao. Bader is a decent fighter actually, way below the elites, but probably clearly better than everyone else. There are some European guys I guess, but nothing too impressive from what I've seen (admittedly not much from this division though). Mokhnatkin might have some promise, however. Prochazka has the physical tools, and people are still high on Nemkov.

FW, LW, WW, and BW are easily the best divisions, great top talent, great prospects, great depth. There is a significant drop-off after that.

FW: Edgar, Aldo, Mendes, and McGregor are all championship level fighters. Holloway is as well, imo. Bektic, Rodriguez, and DHC could all very well be in that discussion in the near future. Lamas is a very good and underrated fighter, one of the best opportunists/finishers in the sport with one of the best, most complete top games. Swanson is one of the better strikers and boxers in MMA. Bermudez, Dias, and Elkins are solid fighters. Oliveira is probably the most diverse submission grappler in UFC history with an improving striking game (lot of defensive holes though, like lack of any head movement), with a dangerous offensive game, clinch, and counter-wrestling game. Stephens is a very solid fighter and was a good LW, made the move with EDF and has improved quite a bit in recent years. Him, Mendes, and McGregor are some of the hardest punchers in the sport. Oh yeah, and he is about to welcome Renan Barao into the division ... And this is just UFC. The number of top guys and especially prospects outside the UFC is just great.

I don't think LW and WW even need explanations (not sure how you left out LW). I hope Nurmy's brother gets into the UFC soon; WW prospects aren't on the level of the other 3. Really hope Gamrot gets signed soon.

BW is underrated for some reason. The rising talent in that division is friggin insane. It has a great mix of top strikers, grapplers, and all-arounders.

Almeida, Jimmie Rivera, Sterling, Munhoz, Saenz, Kakai, Lapilus, Lineker, Font, Gagnon (don't know where he is, gave Barao a tough fight), Holdsworth, Kang, Garbrandt ... And this is only including the guys signed by the UFC, there are far more prospects and great fighters outside the UFC (Moraes [seriously hope he signs to the UFC after his next fight; he has been Top-5 in the world to me for a little while, one of the division's best strikers and I think he would do well against the elite guys in UFC, also think he matches up with Cruz decently well], Caldwell, Fernandes, Dantas, Duquesnoy (now that he stopped the whole 145-lb thing, dude could be a star in the future), etc. are just some of the best established guys, an insane amount of prospect talent out there. Ramos (could be the next great Brazilian, and I think he will be; for the record I called Almeida being the next great from there long before he signed to the UFC, and he is looking great so far), Valiev, Yan, Johns, Arce, Laurentino, etc.

Cruz and Dillashaw are two of the best fighters in the sport. Assuncao was a top p4p guy to me, but he has been out for so long. Faber is one of the greats. You have Dodson in the division now, one of the most athletic guys in the sport and one of the most dangerous counter-punchers with crazy power. Mayday, Caraway, Eduardo, Alcantara, Cisco, and Mizugaki are decent to solid guys.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 22, 2016)

I want to see my girl, Alexa Grasso, in the UFC soon. Her and Jedrzejczyk are pretty much the only female MMA fighters I have given a damn about.











She reminds me of Aldo in how technically sound her striking can be (and she does stuff with her boxing that most guys in MMA aren't at the level of, great counters in the pocket, fundamentally sound, transitions defence and offence very, really sound positionally and efficient with her head movement, and has some nasty combinations after slipping, great use of angles and crafty pivots), with some of his WEC viciousness (she is one of the best finishers in WMMA). She has a nice output as well, so she isn't reliant on finishing. She is still young though and the other parts of her game aren't on the level of her striking yet. Solid defensively as a wrestler though has problems with chained takedown attempts, really likes using the overhook and head pressure for TDD, kinda similar to Jedrzejczyk in some positions in terms of TDD, though nowhere near that level yet. She has an active and pretty good guard but not too threatening and she hasn't been in top position much, so her overall BJJ game is still somewhat cloudy. She would make a great addition to the UFC's SW division and could very well challenge Jedrzejczyk in a striking battle in the future.


----------



## Ishmael (May 22, 2016)

Only female fighter i care about is Christina stanciu


----------



## Ishmael (May 22, 2016)

And its some female on ultimate fighter i like...i have to look her up i know her last name is green though


----------



## Ceasar Drake (May 27, 2016)

lol just wait till timebomb gets that ufc deal


----------



## Ishmael (May 27, 2016)

Im waiting to see what my boi carlos cobdit go do


----------



## Ishmael (May 27, 2016)

Condit*


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 30, 2016)

Made some decent coin. Really wanted to take Caraway, but didn't want to risk the parlay I had, lol. Shiiiieeeeeeeetttt, shouldn't have bailed on that.



Good night of fights, especially with the technical fights of the skilled vets. Stephens-Barao was fantastic, friggin love watching Stephens fight. Barao looked really good, especially before Stephens found his jaw in the 2nd. Still can't believe his game-plan against Oliveira. Masvidal-Larkin was good too, but you never bet on a Masvidal fight, lol. Story-Saffiedine was good too, Felder-Burkman had its moments. McMann-Eye was terrible, really reminded me why I skip 95% of women's fights, lol. Happy Koch picked up that one, really enjoyed watching him fight in the past. Dude was schedule to fight Swanson twice, and it didn't happen both times. They were two of the most exciting FWs in the world, and Swanson obviously still is. He was also supposed to fight Aldo for the title, but got injured. He has had a lot of injury troubles over the years actually. He had all the talent but maybe now he has started to put his game together, good showing against Campbell.

I think Almeida is going to do some great things in this division, but he still has some technical and defensive issues right now, and Garbrandt's raw talent/physical gifts (speed and power mainly) were too much.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (May 30, 2016)

seems like brazilians have been taking major L's in the past year


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 30, 2016)

Ceasar Drake said:


> lol just wait till timebomb gets that ufc deal



Let's see how she does in MMA first, lol. Hoping for the best though.



LAZLOLAZZING said:


> Im waiting to see what my boi carlos cobdit go do



Wonder who he will fight next with Woodley getting the next shot. It's now Brown as he is fighting Ellenberger next. Plenty of options, hope Condit doesn't still have retirement on his mind.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 4, 2016)

Call me crazy, but I want to see a rematch of Conor and Dustin at 155.


----------



## Legend (Jun 4, 2016)

Hendo always loses now


----------



## eHav (Jun 4, 2016)

Legend said:


> Hendo always loses now





i was not expecting this finish


----------



## Legend (Jun 4, 2016)

Well shit, I was wrong


----------



## Legend (Jun 4, 2016)

Dudes just throwing Haymakers


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 4, 2016)

Unfortunately for Max, he will likely have to fight one more time to get the title shot. Max vs the loser of Aldo-Edgar and the winner of that will fight McGregor. 

Or he could pull a Woodley and sit out for a bit.


----------



## eHav (Jun 4, 2016)

so Brock Lesnar is back for 200. 

if only Dana could get Fedor to fight him..


----------



## Legend (Jun 4, 2016)

Who could they get for brock? Roy Nelson?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 5, 2016)

22-1 and is 2-1 against the only person to give him a loss. GOAT record?


----------



## Legend (Jun 5, 2016)

Rockhold was talking a lot of shit


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 5, 2016)

DESTINY


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 5, 2016)

Biggest upset ever


----------



## Cromer (Jun 5, 2016)

Not bigger than Serra-GSP, man. Hell, not even bigger than Holm-Rousey.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 5, 2016)

I knew this would happen. This is the year of the upsets. Cuckhold got rocked. But thats what happens when you dress, talk and attempt to fight like Conor when you are not Conor. Huge upset nontheless.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 6, 2016)

Legend said:


> Who could they get for brock? Roy Nelson?



Mark Hunt.



Brock is about to get mangled...


----------



## Legend (Jun 6, 2016)

I hope he has a good strategy


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 7, 2016)

Wow, Kimbo has passed away.


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 7, 2016)

The Lesnar vs hunt fight hmm it's either hunt ko ' s him which I think will happen or brick submits him which could happen


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> Wow, Kimbo has passed away.


Deserves a thread.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 7, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Deserves a thread.



He has one


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 7, 2016)

Yo nate and nick diaz are so savage


----------



## Kuya (Jun 7, 2016)

Max Holloway is probably my favorite fighter right now.

Hawaii so proud.

RIP Kimbo

Brock has been given a very tough matchup. Gotta commend him for not taking easy fights.


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 7, 2016)

Max holloway i would love for him to get a title shot hes not my favorite fighter but hes a good one love how gracful and peaceful he seems in the octagon


----------



## Cromer (Jun 9, 2016)

One thing you can always say about Brock, he's the anti-Canelo...there's no 'duck' in his vocabulary.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 9, 2016)

Holloway is a problem for anyone in the division, been saying it for a while now but he could very well be the best FW in the world. I am not saying he would beat Edgar, McGregor, Aldo, or Mendes for sure, but I wouldn't be confident either way. I think he could beat McGregor in a rematch in a similar way to Nate Diaz (still don't think McGregor makes it back to 145-lbs though), and I think he has too much work-rate fundamentally for Mendes who's one of the best counter-punchers in the sport, but I like Holloway to piece him up on the feet, and he has produced a nice anti-wrestling game, and has a solid guard as well (plus Mendes' top game isn't that good). Edgar is the guy with his transitions, work-rate, and improved top game/technique in the pocket with his boxing, who I think would give him the most trouble. Aldo, we'll have to see how he comes back from that loss, but I think he would struggle with Holloway's length/height, controlling the pace, and combinations. He is a Top-3 to 5 striker in MMA, imo. His counter-punching has improved quite a bit in recent years, can't lead against him without eating some shots. Uses his length well, forces the guy to come and counters, and takes a nice angle. 

Dude is so technical, him and Dillashaw are the best switch-hitters in the sport (though he has been fighting a lot more southpaw recently really likes that open stance hook), good jab and solid fundamentals, great combinations, and his grappling has come a long way, especially defensively. And he has that Erik Morales in him, can strike gorgeously but it still down to just throw down. He isn't reckless though (outside the last 10 seconds), and really used his high output/flurries/combinations smarter, more measured, like when he pressured Lamas against the cage with ample space and Lamas' stance in a bad position. His 1-2 was great, Nate Diaz-esque the way he lunged in from the southpaw stance for the left, hitting Lamas as he pulled his head away. Lamas had his moments, mostly in the 3rd, where he knew he couldn't evade and needed to pick his shots, plant his feet, and have his own combinations. Holloway then was really smart, continued to create openings for the finish but didn't force it in, knew when to jump on risks. Lamas was getting hurt early and often, but he realized he couldn't circle away since he would probably get hit with something big, so he stood his ground, defended what he could, and gambled on big power counters to scare Holloway and it worked since he survived.

UFC 199 was one of the best top to bottom cards the UFC has ever had, better than 189, imo. Not as good a main card (189 had 3 of the Top-10 FOTYs imo with Lawler-MacDonald II, Stephens-Bermudez, and Almeida-Pickett), but the prelims were incredible. That might have been the best opener for a UFC card ever, Reyes-Kim was violent, in my Top-5 FOTY so far easily. 189s prelims were mediocre until Brown-Means crescendo'd that card into greatness. I wouldn't say it was better than some PRIDE cards, but it was as good as the best WEC cards I have seen which still says a lot considering the quality that promotion had.

Seeing Rockhold, Lombard, Guida, and Green all get knocked out in the same night was awesome, not a fan of any of those guys. Hendo should retire, in his home state with the biggest ovation I have seen for him in a long time. His family was there, kids saw him live first time I think. I was surprised his chin held up, you can just never count this guy out of any fight. Dude doesn't have 100 different techniques, but he has fine tuned his small depth of techniques to a near unrivaled degree. He hits hard, but he continues to prove just how crafty he is. Guy has like three strikes in his arsenal, but unbelievable depth. With his experience, power/durability, and craftiness, he is a tough out for anyone. Definitely one of the p4p greatest. Still can't believe this guy knocked Lombard to the afterlife with a head kick + back elbow combo, lol.

Really excited for Poirier's future. His defence has improved quite a bit slips his head more (doesn't have much though, but hopefully it's still improving), parries, and rolls under punches more, doesn't just have the limited double-forearms guard singular defence. Dude has some of the best boxing in the pocket and is might be the most devastating puncher the LW division has had since prime Gomi. He He can counter guys and has counters for counters now, instead of just pulling out of the pocket where he used to get hit a lot (Swanson, CSJ, especially), just more layered exchanges since there isn't the breaks now to attack. Plus he has improved his clinch game, so he is much better at forcing guys to fight him in the pocket now where he is most comfortable. He essentially lit Green up with that, who was never been stopped like that and who fighters like Thomson and Barboza couldn't handle that easily given his defensive craft. The move to 155-lbs has done wonders for him, doesn't have to reserve energy like he had to at 145-lbs, much more volume now with his improved defence just allows him to attack in unison much better than ever (that first knockdown, Green avoided the first 3 strikes then that 4th left hook put him on his ass; he didn't have that type of linear volume @ FW). He takes these subtle side to side steps in the pocket where he is comfortable throwing big punches from either stance, shifting and changing angles as he does so when he pressures, Holloway-esque. His low kicks were nice too, with how Green pulls away with the defensive shell, every time he tried to leave the pocket on that stance, Poirier got him with those kicks. It helped his pressure, not letting him back straight into range and his stance changing punches helped cut him off since it made it difficult to get around his lead foot, since wherever he moved his lead foot would cut him off. Really most of the LWs Poirier is going to fight now don't have the defensive craft of Green, gonna be very interesting to see how far he goes. He definitely has the potential to be champion. 

Cruz is easily one of the 5 best p4p fighters in the sport, guy just keeps improving. He already had his best boxing performance in the pocket against Dillashaw, actually sits on his shots with his feet under him, and transfers weight better for more power, and now he uses his footwork well offensively, which he never excelled at in the past. He usually threw away punches when he landed them in the past, pulled away or tried to take an angle before the punch even landed. His jab looked great in this one, breaking rhythm, not always committing, giving different angles/looks, etc. Still don't like watching his weird boxing style and punching mechanics, but he's much better at committing to a punch now and knowing when and when not to do so, and punching better than before. Cruz has the decisive punches and just upped his pressure later on, and Faber couldn't use the same tactic of sitting back and countering him like the 2nd fight. 

Bisping's striking has really improved under Parillo, who has done great work with Cyborg too; he essentially knocked Rockhold out with the same set-up and combination (except the right hook went to the body for Rockhold) he dropped Silva with. His left hook is one of the best punches in the MW division now, his stance, posture, and angled footwork have all improved. I don't think his striking has ever been more technical, to the point where his physical shortcomings against the better athletes in the division isn't as glaring. Rockhold doesn't have a lot of depth to his striking, his fundamentals are pretty meh. He gets by a lot on power, speed, and his athleticism. His boxing outside of that nice southpaw counter right hook is mediocre. It was one of the biggest upsets I have seen; Bisping knocking out anyone especially in the 1st round is hilarious. I really liked how he got Rockhold to lead in boxing range with his footwork, pounced when Rockhold over-committed to that jab. He capitalized on Rockhold always retreating back in a straight line with a massively exposed outside angle where that left hook caught his chin with, unnoticed.


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm so hyped up for ufc 200


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 18, 2016)

Red King vs Wonderboy is only 2 fights away

SO MUCH HYPE


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 19, 2016)

Anyone else watching Mcdonald vs Thompson?


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2016)

Basilikos said:


> I think it's a question of *if* Wonderoby gets the belt. Welterweight is a division of killers, almost as scary as the Lightweight division.
> 
> I see him having trouble against opponents like Rory, Lawler, Condit, Brown, and Hendricks.
> 
> ...



This guy right here


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 19, 2016)

My boi carlos condit said that he wants to fight diaz or lawler again but we wont see him fight again until 2017 i waited so long for him to comeback only for him to get cheated and decide to take a break


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 19, 2016)

Bannai said:


> Wonderboy is so technical



True him vs mcdonald was good last night but i feel like if he fights robbie lawler for the title hes going to get his chin checked


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jun 19, 2016)

Well....Lawler vs Wonderboy should be fun to watch. *counting Woodley out already*


----------



## Kuya (Jun 20, 2016)

tbh, that fight was boring as hell. I think Wonderboy beats Lawler.

the match before the co-main event was lit as fuck though.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Ishmael (Jun 23, 2016)

Lol I'm definitely watching that they say punk couldn't even beat his sparring partner

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 3, 2016)

Punk still looks like a waffle house cook.


----------



## Ishmael (Jul 3, 2016)

Yo I have hunt winning round 1 or 2 by Ko or TKO but if brock takes him to the ground and trys to submit him he might have a shot. I have tate winning and Edgar.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 7, 2016)

GOD DAMN IT JON JONES


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 7, 2016)

RIP Jon's legacy


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2016)

He's done, off to Belator he goes


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kuya (Jul 7, 2016)

Jones you idiot


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 7, 2016)

Gustafson's mentioned he's game to fight Cormier on short notice if need be.

It's either that or Dana sending blank checks to Conor and Diaz's mailing addresses to come to Las Vegas in two days.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jul 7, 2016)

Damn it Jon, it was so close and i was so excited.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 8, 2016)

Cormier vs Silva confirmed


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 8, 2016)

Tate/Nunez the main event over Silva/Cormier and Lesnar/Hunt

.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 8, 2016)

Man, Spider's going to get wrecked come Saturday, but props to him for stepping up to the plate on less than two days notice. Glad that Cormier will get his big payday at least.


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2016)

That cant be real


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2016)

Break a leg guys!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 8, 2016)

Eddie Alvarez . Crazy to see him become champion, remember when he first flew on everyone's radar with that DREAM GP. The Kawajiri and Hansen fights remain two of the best in LW history, along with the Chandler fights obviously. Always said this guy could be UFC champ and I damn sure made sure to cash in on him; the odds were ridiculous (though I feel like I should stop betting now, but there are so many ripe upsets that I have gotten recently, and I am feeling a couple this week too). I like RDA, and he is one of my favourite fighters as well, but I have been supporting Alvarez for so long. Glad to see a DREAM (and Bellator) guy at the top of the UFC (Brooks is on his way up too, already Top-5 in the world, imo - LW up to even Top-25 is dangerous, there are guys in the 15-20 range who with their skills/physical strengths relative to division would be Top-10 in most weight classes, even guys like Held and Gaethje, who imo are fringe Top-10 in the world). Alvarez's footwork, cagecraft, power, superior boxing and combinations, returns, and sprawl n brawl was going to pose problems for him. He did better kicking with RDA than I thought he would, expected him to try it (you can't just concede a range) but didn't expect the success he had. RDA might be the best pressure fighter in MMA history, but that style isn't going to make someone like Alvarez fold like it did to past opponents.

Mark Henry deserves a lot of credit, one of the best coaches in the sport. Alvarez got RDA's guard up with the hook, when before he went with a straight, changed up that wide right around it while RDA thought it was going straight with started the end for him. Alvarez just turns into a demon in fights where he can't impose his grappling like against Pettis and Melendez, where he could fight like he normally doesn't have to. When he feels that, he is a true fighter and it shows. I did not think this fight would be over like that, expected a war where Alvarez gets a late TKO. RDA still had arguably the best streak in LW history though, shame it had to end, but he didn't take the easy way out. Alvarez called him RDA, still by far the best LW. Considerable respect there, RDA is likely the most skilled and/or complete LW ever.

Alvarez has now beaten the last Strikeforce, WEC, and UFC LW champions in a row, as well as being 1-1 with the Bellator champion, who is fringe, if not Top-5 in the world himself. He is one of the best LWs of all-time, wins over RDA, Pettis, Melendez, Chandler, Kawajiri, Aoki, Hansen, Kikuno, Amade, and Curran. Half of those guys are among the 10 greatest LWs ever. I don't expect Alvarez to get enough wins to cement himself as the GOAT LW with the competition he has coming up, but I really hope he does. Him, Gomi, and Edgar have always been my favourite LWs of all-time and among my top favourites ever regardless of weight class, especially Alvarez (RDA and Chandler would round out the LWs I consider all-time faves, and Nurmy was getting there too, great to see guys like Poirier, Magomedov, etc. now), so glad he managed to get this for his career... That flurry and flying knee attempt was vintage Alvarez.










Btw, since the implementation of the new weigh-in rule, 3 great cards, including maybe the top to bottom greatest UFC card ever and one of the greatest FNs ever, filled with upsets and 2 FOTY candidates (Reyes-Kim and Bosse-O'Connell) and now Jouban-Muhammad. Hopefully it continues.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 9, 2016)

Sweet Fuck, Lesnar is _jacked_


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2016)

Kagekatsu said:


> Sweet Fuck, Lesnar is _jacked_



He wasn't like that in his Wrestlemania match vs Dean Ambrose.

I'd be a bit suspect on that.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 9, 2016)

Jedrzejczyk-Gadelha II delivered as expected. Greatest female MMA fight I have ever seen by far. Pretty much never see two women compete at that level in terms of skills and technique, could be very significant for the development of the division. Gadelha implemented her game, even dropped Jedrzejczyk, and won early, but near the end of the 3rd Jedrzejczyk started taking over with her footwork/pivots and her technical TDD (was defending the underhooks, whizzering, and able to explode with her hips more as the fight went longer), as well as the striking combinations (might have gotten a stoppage if she went to the body more). Round 4 was a clinic and round 5 capped off her performance. 

Gadelha is a tough girl (seems like the mental warfare has gotten to her though, doesn't seem like she will get over it right now) and she likely has the most complete skill-set in the division (plus combined with her physicality, though she has conditioning issues keeping that high pace), but unfortunately she is in that 0-2 position now, which is a shame since I thought she won their 1st fight. Jedrzejczyk is very crafty, her clinch game keeps improving, and she is still one of the best strikers in the sport, but her defence is still pretty mediocre (especially her head movement).

As I have been saying about DHC for years now, guy is going to be a problem for the FW division.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 9, 2016)

I like Eddie Alvaraez, but that belt is just going to keep hopping from fighter to fighter. Maybe Khabib can have reign, maybe. 

Joanna is such a beast. I LOVE watching her fights. She is fucking vicious man, and her style is so entertaining.

Derrick Lewis. I had no idea who he was, but man he is going to be a fun heavyweight to watch. I would love to see him fight Hunt or Overeem.

Duffy vs. McGregor needs to happen in 2017.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 9, 2016)

Yeah, tough to see a dominant LW any time soon. Just happy Alvarez accomplished it, especially against someone who was looking like the most dominant LW since prime Penn, and imo RDA had the best stretch in LW history that Alvarez ended. Penn is arguably the only one we have seen in MMA. He was 12-1-1 in the division at one point, pre-Edgar. And even as an Edgar guy, I can admit Penn arguably won their 1st fight. The one loss was to Pulver, which was a very close fight people had Penn winning, and he avenged it in devastating fashion. Draw was to Uno, another very close and debatable fight, but Penn knocked Uno silly in their other fight. Even though a lot of the best LWs were in Japan at the time, Penn still had some very good wins. I feel like the guy has become underrated in recent years by newer fans, and I was never a fan of him back in the day.

Dude had wins over:

- Pre or early prime Gomi, but he was still comfortably Top-5 in the world along with Penn, Shaolin, Uno, and Pulver
- Din Thomas might have been Top-10 at the time, 7-fight win streak with wins over Pulver and Mishima (by cut, though)
- Uno who was Top-3 (only Pulver was reasonably ahead of him at the time)
- Serra who was Top-10 (still think my boy got that fight, lol)
- Ludwig who catapulted to Top-5 after the Pulver KO (Shaolin, Aurelio, and Kawajiri I would say were higher for sure, but it's a bit debated with Ludwig since he got rewarded one of the worst decisions in UFC history against Sudo)
- Stevenson was Top-10 to 15
- Sherk was Top-5
- Florian was comfortably Top-10
- Sanchez was arguably Top-5, and this was before he declined as a fighter. People forget he used to be a really good fighter from 2005-2010 in two different weight classes (pretty sure he was Top-5 in both divisions at some point). I watched the Guida fight recently, and he has completely regressed from where he was at that point. His head was moving when he punched; he came in behind a jab; he threw uppercuts to counter Guida's posture ... Had some decent kicks and knees, although he didn't set them up consistently, and a very solid overall grappling game. His striking has gotten a lot worse since his early LW days. The Sanchez we have seen for the past few years just stays stationary and throws predictable alternating hooks. His head doesn't move an inch, his punches don't change, and he almost has no clue how to work around defences.

A lot of top wins there. Pulver was still good when Penn beat him in the rematch, but he dropped rankings-wise after the massive Lauzon upset. As a Gomi guy though, he looked about as good as any LW at his peak in 2005 (was in the top P4P discussion with a peak Emelianenko and Rua), unfortunately his dedication to training after winning the GP was so inconsistent, but he was a titan of a fighter from 2004-2005. At their peaks, Gomi, Penn, and RDA are the best LWs I have seen in MMA (Edgar is right there, and I need to see more from Nurmy especially against well-rounded guys with great TDD - Chandler's improvements under Hooft especially looks promising, same with Alvarez with Henry). Really hope Gomi KOs Miller, but I don't see it. Dude is beyond past it, but still should have had a 4-fight win streak in the UFC, lol.

And I doubt we see a dominant HW either. Emelianenko is the GOAT for a reason.. And the 2nd most dominant HW was ironically the guy who was 2nd to him in his prime, Nogueira. People forget Nogueira was the P4P #1 fighter and best HW ever at the time when he got destroyed by him. He was ranked at the top for a couple years, then was perennially the #2 guy for multiple years (along with being a mainstay in the Top-10 P4P) outside a very brief drop to #3 when Filipovic hit his peak and then #4 momentarily when Barnett beat him in the GOAT HW fight. In Nogueira's prime he only lost to Emelianenko and Barnett (who is criminally underrated, imo a Top-5 HW of all-time, his longevity and peak were both all-time great, only Nog matches him in longevity and peak-wise I have him Top-5). If Emelienenko didn't exist, Nogueira might have been like 33-2-1 by the time he beat Sylvia to win the UFC title and avenged the 2 losses, one of which was the GOAT HW fight and the other was an awful decision against Hendo (but without the Emperor in the picture, he would likely have to fight Filipovic again, which he could have lost), and dude would be in the P4P GOAT conversation (personally I have him Top-5).

As much as I like the Aldo-Edgar match-up and love both guys, I don't like that it's happening with the FW champ parading around at 170-lbs. UFC 200 is really a great card, don't think it will be as good as 199 though. People are still sleeping on Assuncao. Dillashaw should be the favourite and who knows how he will look after the layoff and injuries, but I really thought he was one of the better fighters in MMA, and I thought he could beat Barao or Faber back then.

Their first fight was one of the best BW fights ever. Dillashaw arguably won, but it was no robbery (and he was already training with Ludwig and beat Barao ~7 months after this fight). Assuncao clearly won the 2nd and Dillashaw got the first with the ~1:30 of back control/choke attempts in round 1. The 3rd was a close one but in a lot of the 2nd and 3rd rounds it was Assuncao showing off his angles and counters, arguably out-striking Dillashaw as a whole. People forget that he kind of lit Dillashaw up with his counter-punches; the kicks were the only thing he struggled with. It was just high level technical MMA. When Dillashaw took Assuncao down in the first he got up with a beautiful arm drag and elevation from butterfly guard, then pummeled for the underhook and drove Dillashaw off him. It was one of the better escapes from the bottom I've ever seen in MMA. Assuncao was already my favourite BW at the time, but then Dillashaw became my other favourite along with Marlon Moraes (seriously hope he gets to the UFC soon, would be a problem for anyone including Cruz with how he matches up, imo), and really liking Jimmie Rivera out of the new up and coming talent.

Should be a great card, but I am looking forward to those two fights the most. Only uninteresting fight is the Northcutt one, since they keep matching him against bottom tier guys (outside of my guy Barberena, though Marin is trained by Cordeiro..) to build him up.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 9, 2016)

Argh! Anyone have a working stream for Android phones/Samsung Smart TV/PS4? 

Laptop died last week and nothing is working.. I'm freaking out T___T


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 9, 2016)

I can't as far as I can tell or I would've.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2016)

Anyone got a link to a stream?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 9, 2016)

You guys could try this on Android: here.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm using Acestream on my laptop. So far, it's been perfect.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 9, 2016)

Anderson Silva's gonna get beaten up so bad that Wanderlei _Silva _and Thiago_ Silva _are going to feel it .


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 9, 2016)

Picks: 

Velasquez > Browne
Edgar > Aldo
Cormier > Silva
Hunt > Lesnar
Tate > Nunes


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 9, 2016)

ALDO GOING TO WIN IT BACK


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 9, 2016)

It's going to be hard watching the next fight.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 10, 2016)

suplex city
u
p
l
e
x

c
i
t
y


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 10, 2016)

Well that will teach never to doubt the Founder of Suplex City again.

On a scale of 1-10, how fucked up is Hunt's skull right now?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 10, 2016)

THE BEAST WINS.

Damn good match.

Watching it at BWW.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 10, 2016)

The Rousey Curse continues.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 10, 2016)

Nuñez completely BTFO Miesha, wow...


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jul 10, 2016)

Was a decent night of fights. Loved the prelims and every other fight other than Silva-Cormier. Props to both men tho..Silva for coming in on short notice and DC for sticking to his game plan. Nunes put on a great show. 

Dana White said Hendo vs Bisping is happening. I'd rather see someone else face Bisping but I guess this gives Weidman and Rockhold a chance to fight again.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 10, 2016)

Very mediocre card. I said it was overhyped, but I still expected a good card.. Nope. An average PRIDE card especially from 2003-2007 or WEC when they had hyped cards, makes this look like an leftovers FN card, lol. The main card was pretty bad. It is going to be difficult for the UFC to ever have a card top to bottom better than UFC 199, which is their high point in terms of quality.

Glad to see Mousasi look so great. Aldo's adjustments from the 1st fight were very smart, not trying to set up low kicks so Edgar couldn't catch his kicks and impose his grappling was very smart. Just soundly out-boxed him with his GOAT pivots and counter-punching and knees. Aldo is one of the best boxers in MMA history, just fought out of character with looking for a big shot early, trying to pressure him with the left hook which landed, but McGregor is good with that hop-step counter left, and Aldo did nothing to establish the right hand first. He made Edgar look ineffective again  (even more than the first time) which only Aldo has ever been able to do, and completely shut down his entire grappling game. Edgar is one of the Top-10 to 15 greatest fighters ever and was in the best form of his career, while Aldo just suffered the only loss of his prime in devastating fashion. That is why he is in the GOAT tier, incredible fighter. Him and Pederneiras are one of the best duos ever, the tactician and strategist. Dillashaw-Assuncao II delivered as expected, not as good as the first one but highly competitive and technical. Dillashaw clearly took it this time, but Assuncao was right there.


One of, if not the greatest TDD clinic I have ever seen, up there with Filipovic-Coleman, Tibau-Nurmy, Penn-Sanchez, etc. This isn't the first time Aldo has won purely wrestling sequences against guys who on paper should be better wrestlers. He has out-wrestled Edgar and Mendes in certain wrestling situations, two of the best wrestlers in MMA history. He might be the best defensive wrestler in the sport. Guy is one of the Top-3 to 5 most technical, fundamentally sound, skilled, and complete fighters ever, if not #1.

Outside of that no real surprises on the card, or anything stand-out for me outside Sanchez getting stopped legitimately for the first time. Surprised how many people are shocked Nunes stopped Tate early; that was the most likely scenario. She is the Belfort of the division, does her best work early, pushes a pace that isn't easy to take the round from unless, dynamic with finishing, and of course Tate is one of the worst strikers in MMA. The only other outcome was Nunes breaking if she couldn't get an early finish, and showing the Belfort front-runner mentality as Tate came back for a submission.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jul 11, 2016)

Apparently UFC has finally been sold with an announcement about it expected today some time.

Hopefully, if this is true, it'll turn out for the better.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 12, 2016)

I was on vacation so I missed 200 but still followed up the events leading to it and the aftermath through youtube/instagram/etc. That was some crazy shit.

I had hopes for Silva vs Cormier but apparently it didn't live up to the hype.


Also lol'd at RDA. Conor woulda fucked him up real hard if they had fought. That became very apparent in the Alvarez fight. He is lucky he doesn't have the belt anymore.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 12, 2016)

I question the knowledge of the people criticizing Cormier so much (especially fighters like Cerrone, who to be fair has never been the brightest guy). Silva went to his usual lockdown and just wanted to control posture on the bottom, which got him warned for stalling in PRIDE multiple times and nearly yellow carded (would have lost 40% of his purse), while he waited for the round to end or a stand-up. Silva didn't attempt to sweep, improve position, go for submissions, etc. When he was being locked down in half-guard he was just trying to survive when he was on the ground. He triangled his feet, and got his in-step under Cormier's in-step and stretched his legs out, so Cormier couldn't plant his feet to throw hard punches or pass guard (though Cormier doesn't have have what I would call an upper echelon top game, and he could have done more to escape it as Silva doesn't have a top tier lockdown or anything, though Cormier's top game is still great positionally at what he does with it). Silva didn't even bother to go for an underhook on the near side, which is one of the only ways to make the lockdown effective to attempt a submission or sweep, since he clearly wasn't interested in doing that. He was more content to wrap Cormier's head with his arms and stall. But again Cormier's BJJ and top game isn't the best, he wasn't capab;e enough and not well prepared to get through that.

I don't blame Silva either since he took the fight on very short notice, said he hadn't been training recently, had gall bladder surgery, and is past his best (though his bottom game still is the same it has been for his entire career outside of the Sonnen fight, where he was forced to, plus Sonnen has clear weaknesses on top, has pillow fists, is not a big submission threat, and there might be something to Silva wanting to prove he could submit Sonnen for the trash he talked about the Nogueira brothers, who were his grappling instructors). But don't get it confused, this is a guy who was body triangling people from guard back in PRIDE to stall, lol. Again, if anyone was stalling, it was Silva. He had one armbar attempt that didn't come close early on, and then was like "lol nope, this guy isn't Sonnen".

Cormier did what he had to do against a guy with an unorthodox style, who is mainly a southpaw, and one of MMA's best opportunists. He has no obligation to stand with him and he is mainly known for his wrestling. Cormier still got the better of the overall striking (showed subtle improvements in his boxing; one good body kick doesn't change that, and Cormier has been suspectible to body shots for a long time [Barnett, Mir, and Jones all hurt him there, and Barnett hurt him to the dome too], and obviously the grappling. It wasn't the most impressive performance, but Cormier still shut Silva out outside of one exchange. He did damage too, as Silva's nose was a bit rearranged. The disdain for Cormier in general is very strange.

And don't kid yourself, RDA should still be able to beat McGregor comfortably and likely would submit him, assuming this isn't the start of a decline for him. Terrible match-up with his pressure fighting, footwork, and all-around game, and McGregor doesn't have near the TDD or grappling in general of Alvarez. And Alvarez did a much better job opposing and capitalizing on RDA's pressure than guys like Henderson, Pettis, Diaz, Cerrone, etc. Alvarez was constantly feinting, using solid footwork and the elite cagecraft navigating around the cage when pressured like he was always known for, maintaining his positioning, giving RDA things to react to and watching carefully, had a reactive takedown (didn't finish it, but made RDA worry about that, with McGregor can't do), and wasn't falling into the trap most guys fall into in reacting to pressure fighters, and instead had him reacting with his own return strikes immediately, and capitalized of the little angles he got like the left hook and wide right hook around RDA's guard when he thought a straight was coming like before. Let's not forget how McGregor was reacting to Diaz and ultimately succumbing to his pressure game for it, resulting in getting hurt and finished.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 12, 2016)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> And don't kid yourself, RDA should still be able to beat McGregor comfortably and likely would submit him



Nah.

"RDA would defeat Conor comfortably" misconception arised when Conor lost to Nate. People assumed, oh RDA destroyed Nate, so he would naturally destroy Conor. 
Which turned out to be completely bollocks as we saw how Eddie annihilated RDA in the span of a few minutes with mainly boxing. 

Nate is a terrible match up against Conor. RDA is not. Can he defeat Conor ? Yes he can. But then, pretty much anyone can defeat anyone in MMA. I still would give Conor better odds simply because he is a better boxer than Eddie, and he hits alot harder.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 12, 2016)

People were saying RDA would destroy McGregor when they were initially slated to fight, and he was the favourite odds-wise before he got injured too. Alvarez is a much more complete fighter than McGregor; it's not as simple as saying they both box. You have to understand how they both utilize their strengths and deal with RDA's pressure (and McGregor would likely be trying to use his length and timing to his advantage to counter). Both of their boxing games are very different too in approach and application. McGregor primarily pressures these days and he isn't anywhere near as technically sound as RDA all-around (also McGregor isn't as comfortable with the southpaw match-up), and is prone to reactively counter when his space is taken away, and he has been shown to compromise his positioning in those situations unlike Alvarez. There was also a point in the fight where RDA got into Alvarez's hips with a double attempt against the cage, but Alvarez widened his base, and whizzered out so RDA couldn't get him down. Alvarez historically has very good TDD, unlike McGregor. McGregor finds himself in that kinda situation, and he is getting taken down and smashed by RDA's elite top game. This isn't even getting to the TD threat Alvarez established which RDA had to worry about, which won't be there at all against McGregor.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 13, 2016)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> People were saying RDA would destroy McGregor when they were initially slated to fight, and he was the favourite odds-wise before he got injured too. Alvarez is a much more complete fighter than McGregor; it's not as simple as saying they both box. You have to understand how they both utilize their strengths and deal with RDA's pressure (and McGregor would likely be trying to use his length and timing to his advantage to counter). Both of their boxing games are very different too in approach and application. McGregor primarily pressures these days and he isn't anywhere near as technically sound as RDA all-around, and is prone to reactively counter when his space is taken away, and he has been shown to compromise his positioning in those situations unlike Alvarez. There was also a point in the fight where RDA got into Alvarez's hips with a double attempt against the cage, but Alvarez widened his base, and whizzered out so RDA couldn't get him down. Alvarez historically has very good TDD, unlike McGregor. McGregor finds himself in that kinda situation, and he is getting taken down and smashed by RDA's elite top game. This isn't even getting to the TD threat Alvarez established which RDA had to worry about, which won't be there at all against McGregor.



I don't recall such thing to be honest. At one point everyone thought it would be a good fight, and some pros gave Conor better odds. It was only when Conor lost to Nate some people started saying that he would most certainly lose to RDA too(which is what we call jumping off a bandwagon and hopping on to the next). Now I agree that RDA is a more complete fighter than Conor, but another thing to consider is that Conor's boxing and movement is on a different level than both Alvarez and RDA.
I also don't think RDA can take down Conor just as easily as you make it sound. We haven't seen much ground game from Conor except for against Chad, but even if he does gets taken down I don't think it is the end of it. Especially considering he has been working on his ground game ever since he lost to Nate.

Anyways, this is all speculative, but I don't see a match up issue here like with Nate and Conor. Conor is not suited to fight Nate, but I do believe he can defeat RDA simply because RDA is too slow to tag Conor and he lacks the skillset to keep himself out of Conor's striking range.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 14, 2016)

This South Dakota card was the 2nd best UFC card of the year imo, only behind 199. Just some great cards recently outside of the mediocre UFC 200, which unfortunately a lot of casuals tuned in for and missed out on a great card like this FN card. Oh well, that has happened a lot. The small cage has quite a bit to do with how exciting these smaller FN cards have been (as opposed to the big cage for 200). WEC was the way to go in a cage format, never was a dull card..

Top to bottom entertaining for every single fight except Chookagian-Murphy which was slow (but Chookagian could be a player in the division for the future, Mark Henry is awesome) and Omielanczuk-Oliynyk which was the only bad fight of the card. One of the most consistent cards I have seen in a long time. First round of Smolka-Nguyen was some fun grappling, even though it was getting one-sided near the end and should have probably not continued in the 2nd. Smolka keeps delivering as a potential top 125-lber. Good to see Nakamura get a win, especially with a buzzer beating submission, probably my 2nd favourite outside of Masvidal-Chiesa. Dude is a scrapper, even though his fundamentals and defence are lacking. Yahya has himself another streak, good to see.. Remember when he was an elite BW many years ago. Boetsch probably had his best performance in years, didn't need an improbably comeback or controversial decision for the first time since like 2011.

Lineker knocked out McDonald like he was supposed to. Always said he had some of the better boxing in MMA (fight with Ozkilic was one of the best MMA fights I have seen in terms of boxing); the power from both sides, pace, body-punching, chin, and pressure footwork/ring-cutting is a problem for anyone from 125 to 135-lbs. Guys hit him and there are bombs coming back their way. They try to pull out of range, and his jab is snapping their head back. He constantly works to rob the opponent of initiative and change the momentum of exchanges, and when/if he cuts guys off and forces exchanges in the pocket with their back against the fence, he is very tough to beat. His pressure and boxing makes guys uncomfortable nearly every moment they are in there with him. They don't even have time to feel good when they hit him because they need to get out of there before he hits them back harder. Just the mentality it takes to go in there and trade with him is what impressed me about Ozkilic. Both showed some good defence in the pocket too. Ozkilic really didn't get hit much except by jabs, and then the right hooks to the body started landing consistently. Lineker got hit a lot more, but he positions himself very well to take shots and doesn't let guys get a free one on him.

He stayed close to him too unlike McCall or Font who were definitely running at points in the fight and showed fear, and was willing to exchange. That fight wasn't the typical one guy attacks and the other guy runs away then they take turns doing that all fight. When one guy attacked, the other guy was almost always right there looking for openings to fire back. The willingness to exchange and pace of the fight meant they got hit more than you typically see, even though the defence on display was often better than average. That is the type of mentality you need against Lineker.

Someone with the defensive footwork of Cruz should give problems though, but Cruz has never fought someone with his skill-set/attributes and Lineker has gotten better at threatening TD attempts since the Bagautinov fight (though Cruz's transitions are among the greatest in MMA history). I have always thought McDonald was overrated, no process to his game and mediocre craft (probably should head to a real camp). He relies on his power and dynamism, similar to Dodson in some ways, though not anywhere near the athleticism or wrestling. Hopefully Lineker-Dodson happens sooner rather than later. Man, it sucks that 125 and 135-lbs aren't merged. Guys like Benavidez (already one of the BW greats, and one of the handful of fighters with an argument for being Top-10 all-time in two weight classes; consistently one of the Top-25 fighters in the sport for the last 6 years or so, imo, and peaked as high as Top-10 to 15), Johnson (one of the greatest fighters of all-time, and already had success @ 135-lbs and was out-boxing Cruz iirc; though he was a part-time fighter with Hume, got shutout by Pickett, and shouldn't have gotten the win over Torres - he was still Top-10 skill-wise, but shouldn't have been Top-10 ranked since the Torres decision, which propelled him to a title shot was bad), Bagautinov, Horiguchi, etc. could definitely compete with some of the best at BW.

And the highlight of the night.. Ferguson keeps cementing himself as one of the most exciting fighters in MMA. After an arguably Top-10 FOTY against Barboza back in December (2015 was stacked though), he follows it up with one of the best fights of 2016. I kept telling people Vannata was legit after watching his regional fights, especially the Curry win, and reading about how he out-classes guys at Jackson-Winkeljohn, but didn't think he would be that game on short notice. His game matched up very well and similarly to Ferguson's. He is a thoroughbred Brandon Gibson fighter, going to be very interesting seeing him in the future. LW just continues to be ridiculous with its depth. Ferguson's pace, chin, and power are just very difficult to overcome, especially his volume pace. Guy is tough and despite glaring defensively holes in his bottom game and striking, dude has managed to make himself go from the guy who got soundly out-boxed by Edwards and Johnson (despite injury) to a dangerous contender who is rather unpredictable, who is crafty and finding openings for finishes in basically all phases of MMA, even if he puts himself in danger. And Vannata almost stopped him in the 1st (and wasn't as defensively responsible with his footwork or head movement after clearly tiring in the 2nd [though, I wouldn't say he is a great defensive fighter or anything like that], not surprising considering the pace and short notice), and that 1st round is a strong Round of the Year candidate, if not leading. One of the best rounds I have seen in a long time. I didn't think the 5th round of Lawler-Condit was going to be surpassed this year, but here we are..


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2016)

So Brock Lesnar got caught by US Anti-Doping agency.


I guess Hunt was right. Also me cause I called it


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jul 15, 2016)

Now Hunt calling for half of Lesnar's purse or an immediate release from his contract. Wonder how this will go.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2016)

UFC and WWE are both embarrassed right now . I'm pretty sure the fines are gonna hit Brocky big time.

Also Hunt should get compensated . He knew Brock cheated and them substances helped him win


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jul 15, 2016)

Brock Lesnar on Steroid Accusations (pre-fight) : "I'm a white boy and I'm jacked -- deal with it."



I'll wait to see what he popped for until I laugh more.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2016)

I just want to see the look of Dana's and Vince's faces


----------



## Gunners (Jul 16, 2016)

Should be obvious to anyone with sense that he's juicing. That sort of physique is damn near impossible to get when nearing 40 and splitting focus on training (style) and building fitness.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2016)

I don't care that Lesner used performance enhancers.  I'm ready to have at least a discussion about legalizing enhancers for athletes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Should be obvious to anyone with sense that he's juicing. That sort of physique is damn near impossible to get when nearing 40 and splitting focus on training (style) and building fitness.



He wasn't juicing before though.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 16, 2016)

He probably was juicing before.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2016)

Gunners said:


> He probably was juicing before.



If you look back in the past few years in WWE, compare his body to his UFC fight and you can tell he wasn't juicing before.

Guy has a body like that since he was young. It was obvious he juiced for his UFC fight due to the massive payout that could happen for him and so in those two months after knowing he wasn't gonna be in top shape , he juiced. He was flabbier and a bit fatter before but still in good shape , not great.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 16, 2016)

I doubt it. Athletes don't just take performance enhancing drugs to get jacked. They help with improving fitness, speeding up recovery: things that allow them to train harder than they would normally be able to. 

To be fair, I think most athletes are taking performance enhancing drugs. I don't think they'd be able to compete consistently without it.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 16, 2016)

Oh seen when its the black guy we just happen to get the results before the event. But the white dude the results show up after the event. Convenient timing that


----------



## eHav (Jul 17, 2016)

so Michael Page fought cyborg and won by flying knee

he broke cyborgs skull, theres a freaking dent in his head. i would link a picture but the new way to put a picture in a post is absolutely garbage


----------



## Gunners (Jul 18, 2016)

Didn't the piece of shit throw a pokeball at him as he writhed on the ground in agony.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jul 19, 2016)

Breaking Shocking News:

_The MMA world will never be the same...
_
Lesnar has failed his in competition drug test that was taken prior to UFC 200. Tested for the same stuff as his June test...rumors say it's for the same thing Jones tested positive for.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 23, 2016)

Im glad Valentina won the fight vs Holm.

I got to meet her in person 3 times, she is such a sweetheart.

Holm looks to be the female Buster Douglas, she was horrible tonight, landing strikes to the air..


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 23, 2016)

I have no idea what happened to Holm after the Ronda fight. She isn't the same anymore.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 23, 2016)

vs Miesha, she was just unlucky Miesha got her with a hail mary takedown, vs Valentina she spent most of the time punching the air and found shocking Valentina took her to the ground 3 times.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 24, 2016)

Valentina was pretty good. But Holm surely didn't look like a world class striker.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 25, 2016)

I don't follow women's boxing, but its talent was always known as weak from what I know, and Holm mostly fought mediocre to bad fighters. She was 1-1 against one of the handful of decent competition she fought (who she had b2b FOTYs with and got knocked out and from what I remember, overall out-fought through 2 fights). She was one of those fighters the UFC hypes up for their boxing background, but she never seemed special to me (and the boxing community, even among the hardcores and historians never really talked about her). I watched a couple of her fights back when she was getting hyped; she wasn't a good technical boxer when she was boxing either. Holm has always been one of those fighters who rely more on physical abilities than technique, like her reach, maintaining her pace, toughness, conditioning, etc. Watch her other non-Rousey fights, especially in the UFC with Pennington being her worst performance. She wasn't a dominant force outside of a lot of the fights in New Mexico against poor regional competition.

She has almost no power, but Winkeljohn fighters mostly have poor boxing technique. He just doesn't seem to get punching mechanics. Almost all of the fighters he crafted, from Holm to Jones, struggle with basic elements of weight transfer. What their feet do rarely has any strong connection to the action of their arms. And all of Jackson-Winkeljohn's most skilled, technical strikers either came from long backgrounds with other trainers, or currently train their striking elsewhere. Swanson has Joel Diaz; Cerrone has Henry Smith; Khabilov trains with a Russian boxing coach from what I heard (don't know his name). Most of his renowned fighters also have poor boxing defence like Jones, Condit, Cerrone, etc. I think he emphasizes creativity over fundamentals, which is why his fighters are so prone to throwing spinning kicks, and so rarely seen to jab (Swanson is the only one from that camp, off the cuff, who I see use consistently good jabs and that was contributed more by Joel Diaz). I mean look at Jones, Condit, Holm, Sanchez, Dodson, Kennedy, etc. when it comes to fundamentals of their striking, technical footwork, proper jabs, defence, etc. The basic principles are really lacking and their fighters a lot of the time have fights where their physical attributes (athleticism, durability, heart, speed, conditioning, etc.) carry them through (and in cases like Dodson look very lacklustre in how reliant he is on physical abilities/rhythm) if their creativity doesn't. Heck, Mir developed a decent jab and was hooking off it well and showing the best boxing technique of his career after he left their camp and started working with Angelo Reyes. To be fair, I think Brandon Gibson has tightened some stuff up recently (Jones and Condit in particular).

Anytime I looked at Holm's punches, it's just poor mechanics, just someone who doesn't know how to punch effectively. Her style is decently effective but has a lot of limitations (and her kicks were far more effective in MMA than her punches). Holm learning how to get into range intelligently and sit down on one out of every three punches would make her style more effective. She still has her footwork to fall back on though. In the two boxing fights I saw of her, when she got in trouble I saw she got on her bike. Her footwork isn't very good technically, but it's effective, and most girls can't cut off the cage well enough to stop her from doing that in a pure striking battle. But a fighter who specializes in the clinch (she is small for the weight, but watch her MT fights - even against Jedrzejczyk who she's 3-0 against - or earlier MMA fights and she sets up her elbows and throws/dumps very well) like Shevchenko, and is much more of a technician would be just effective against her. The fight played out like I thought it would but I thought Holm would have been able to adjust to her counters and angles, but she couldn't at all. I expected a more boring and slower paced fight actually, but it was decent. Holm got out-classed, would have gotten 5-0'd if not for the KD in the 1st.



Bannai said:


> Valentina looked fantastic, that check hook and pivot was the perfect way to defuse Holm's shifting rushes and catch her with her feet out of position.



The counter low kicks off that tight angle she was constantly creating with her footwork too (Barboza also beat Melendez up with those, underutilized strikes in MMA). She made Holm look mediocre technically (which she is). Shevchenko is one of the handful of MMA fighters I have seen who has real knowledge and application of Muay Thai (and I don't mean Dutch understandings like Aldo, Overeem, Cerrone, A. Silva, Alves, etc.), and that's still only aspects like Matt Brown's clinch ( authentic MT entries/long-range grappling/hand traps, fighting/in-fighting/clinch game (no one in the UFC has used it like him), RDA's low kicks from his training with Evolve being far closer to Thai style low kicking than almost any other MMA fighter, Dejdamrong Sor Amnuaysirichoke (even though he was well past prime and not elite back in his prime), Rambaa Somdet (best strawweight and also past prime/wasn't a great either, fun fighter though, especially the guard he adapted for MMA), Cosmo Alexandre did certain things (though, he was always inconsistent and never that good, but for MMA I mean), etc.

There are almost no fighters in MMA from a pure MT background, so that would explain the lapses in technique you see from them. Malaipet Sasiprapa was a solid enough nak muay and striker (not a standard as far as good nak muays though), but you wouldn't know it or call him that if you just saw his MMA fights (guys like him, Somdet, Yokthai, etc. were washed when they got into MMA though). Muay Thai needs adaptation for actual fighting just as much as boxing, and Malaipet couldn't adapt his Thai striking skills well. Muay Thai is a very multidimensional combat sport and it can be equipped to the game of any MMA fighter, with the clinch work especially. But in MMA it has gotten watered down and heavily misinterpreted as if low kicks, stationary/not moving kick and be kicked (poor criticism of footwork and nuances and fundamentals of defence in general), double collar ties (which are rarely used in actual Muay Thai with how easily they get countered, especially at Stadium level), etc. are representations for it like how almost everyone in MMA sees it as.

Shevchenko has real technique, understanding in the clinch, balanced, doesn't hop around and make random movements, efficient footwork, tight angles and counters, etc. Muay Thai is the least understood art in MMA by far, and most people especially in the West don't know much of anything about it. It was great to see aspects of it showcased on that kind of stage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 30, 2016)

Says UFC 201 is blacked out in my region, on the fight pass page.
The fuck is that, its the first time I'm seeing something like this.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 1, 2016)

Who do you guys want Woodley to fight for his first defense? Diaz, GSP or Wonderboy?

I'd like to see him defend against Wonderboy and maybe have Lawler vs Diaz or GSP, if possible. I wouldn't be terribly displeased with any of the match ups tho tbh


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 15, 2016)

5 days till UFC 202. Which happens to be on my birthday. So god damn hyped. I'll probably watch this if nothing goes wrong.


----------



## Ae (Aug 17, 2016)

Fake or not, I love this shit.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 18, 2016)

Yeah I watched it yesterday. It was retarded. But then what do you expect from the autism brothers ? 
Although I think Nate probably didn't have much to do with it, he was likely being manipulated and controlled by his brother Nick as usual.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 20, 2016)

McGregor v Diaz 2

Who do you guys have?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 20, 2016)

Diaz has higher odds of winning imo. Unless Conor has a different game plan, I don't see how he actually wins. Since Nate has felt Conor's power and stood his ground before, he might actually start out more agressive this time around and end the fight quicker. 
Although a 2nd or 3rd round TKO is more likely for Nate. He is just a terrible match up, Conor prepared his own demise.


----------



## Random Stranger (Aug 20, 2016)

Contrast between this and the previous fight is like night and day. 

The first fight Conor was all smiles and jokes, this time he seems a lot more serious. Diaz is still Diaz, nothing seemed to have changed in his demeaner though.

Conor seems too emotional...I don't like that...with that said, I still think Conor is gonna win, mostly because I believe McGregor will have improved more/is more capable of evolution than Diaz since their last fight.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm going with Diaz. I don't think there's gonna be much difference compared to the first fight.


----------



## Random Stranger (Aug 20, 2016)

Damn, masterful performance by Lorenz Larkin.

This is the second time Neil Magny has been KO'd and both times have come by elbow(s) lol.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Aug 20, 2016)

dayuuuuum....


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2016)

Dat Boi got put to sleep


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 20, 2016)

What a fucking knockout


----------



## Ae (Aug 21, 2016)

I need to take break...


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2016)

Dope fight. Could have easily been scored the other way. I suppose the judges preferred the effectiveness of Conor's offense.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 21, 2016)

Holy shit. I have to eat my words now. 
But in my defense, I didn't see Conor changing his game plan after all his talk about re-doing what he did in the first exchange. 
And, now it became apparent that he surely has the power to drop a 170 pounder. If he was more confident on the ground, he would have finished the fight in the early stages of the first round by TKO or KO. He chose not to continue on the ground after he dropped Nate a couple of times. Who else dropped Nate with one punch ? 

Conor earned my respect more than he did before the Diaz fights. 

I gave rounds 1-2 to Conor. 3rd to Nate. 4th was a draw for me, and 5th to Nate


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 21, 2016)

Really good fight. Actually thought it was going to be a draw.

Trilogy


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 21, 2016)

Man, I was sweating from just watching that. FOTY!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 21, 2016)

Conor will most likely dominate the 3rd, since  It'll be at 155. 

"All the belts yeh "


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 21, 2016)

Had it 2-3-5 Diaz, thought the last second takedown gave Nate just enough to clinch a split decision.

Won't complain about the decision though, Conor seemed to land the more powerful punches and I don't want to imagine the amount of blood Diaz lost.


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2016)

Conor's cardio is still a problem tho


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 21, 2016)

It definitely is. He either never trained for cardio in his life or there is an underlying health issue. How can he gas so quickly ?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2016)

His conditioning was really poor. I thought he was done for at one point.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 21, 2016)

Arrest rumble for murder


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 21, 2016)

I love all the people who come out on facebook only when Conor or Rousey win.

One dude said something along the lines of "McGregor fucked Nate Diaz up!! He never stood a chance."

Also saw some dude say that McGregor dominated and is the best heavyweight ever. And that Diaz needs to go back to the boxing business.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 21, 2016)

Yeah there are alots of bandwagoners on each side, although the Team Diaz front got blown the fuck out real hard. Youtube comment section has gone pretty silent.
Eventhough I predicted wrong I am glad that Conor won. I wanted him to win but I just didn't see it. Conor gives UFC huge momentum, and is a much bigger superstar than anyone else we've seen so far, so its good for the fans and for the sport that he is back on track.

Can't wait to see him smoke the 155 divison.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 21, 2016)

I can say after last night, I respect Conor a whole lot more. I'm still surprised that it went all five rounds. I was thinking it was going to play out some what like their first fight.

And I agree about Conor winning being a good thing. While I prefer Diaz more personally, it does a whole lot more for the sport if he keeps winning.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 22, 2016)

Fighting at 170 might be what messes with Conor's cardio. Also, the strikes he throws take a lot out of you. They aren't just normal jabs, he's throwing power behind all of his strikes.

Also, Rumble is a terrifying knockout artist. Cormier's chin is underrates as fuck.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 25, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> It definitely is. He either never trained for cardio in his life or there is an underlying health issue. How can he gas so quickly ?


 I think it might be a heart issue. He suddenly loses steam to the point where he looks like he might fall down - seems like his heart goes into AT or a semi retarded rythm. Either way he needs some testing or he could get seriously fucked up.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 27, 2016)

Anyone watching the fights tonight? 

Main card is starting now.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 27, 2016)

Yeah, only watching the three fights at the top of the card.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 27, 2016)

PVZ with the finish.

I totally thought Joe Lauzon would have gotten the nod in the decision. But oh well, it was a decent fight.

Time to see how Showtime does at 145


----------



## Stringer (Aug 27, 2016)

I do hope Pettis pulls it off, if he makes a good run at 145 it'd be fun to see him step in there against Aldo and McGregor.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 27, 2016)

Haha, slick work by Pettis. The 145 division just got a little more interesting.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 27, 2016)

Glad Pettis won. I still want to really see the Aldo matchup. McGregor would be a good fight too. 

I just want to see him go against a striker next. Love watching his standup.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 27, 2016)

Holy shit, Maia with the quick choke.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 28, 2016)

I watched a few prelims and the main. I initially thought PVZ was throwing flashy shit for no reason and then boom. That was a great finish. You don't see many knockouts @ strawweight. 

Pettis fight was decent. He proved why he is up there with top guys still. Glad he won. 

Condit did dissapoint sadly. I mean Maia going back pack mode has probably crossed everyones minds, but that early in the fight with no retaliation from Carlos ? I don't know, Carlos seemed too timid and he stayed too passive. Wasn't like himself, maybe retirement was a good idea afterall.

Still a good card overall.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 4, 2016)

If CM Punk wins his first match then it will prove that UFC is rigged and scripted too just like WWE


----------



## Kuya (Sep 7, 2016)

I hope BJ gets the upset win on Lamas. BJ vs. Conor is a huge money fight.

Cowboy vs. Ruthless is gonna be dope as fuck.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 8, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> If CM Punk wins his first match then it will prove that UFC is rigged and scripted too just like WWE



Sadly I get the same feeling.

Don't see him winning but it would be awesome if he did. But then I'd always question the integrity of UFC if that happened.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 10, 2016)

I believe In Punk. The guy looks like he's beyond ready. Can't wait.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 10, 2016)

Sauce said:


> I believe In Punk. The guy looks like he's beyond ready. Can't wait.


People keep knocking his training videos tho. I think he'll surprise us all.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 10, 2016)

Bethe vs Jessica was a close fight. It is Jessica's 5th loss or something, they'll cut her. 

Maincard time bitches.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 10, 2016)

Andrade completely dominated that fight, well deserved win.


----------



## Legend (Sep 10, 2016)

I NEED A LINK


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 10, 2016)

Project Gutenburg free e-book

Faber, what a dirty fighter he was tonight .

Punk time now!!


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 10, 2016)

HOLY SHIT, CULT OF PERSONALITY .


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 10, 2016)

And he gets pounded .


----------



## Sauce (Sep 10, 2016)

Complete and total annihilation. CM Punk tried though. He was fighting tooth and nail to not submit. But, he just couldn't take Mickey. GG.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 10, 2016)

Oh shit. Utter destruction.
That was kinda embarassing. You could as well throw me in there I'd probably hang as much as Punk did.

The good part though, Mickey Gall has that Nate Diaz vibe, so I'm looking forward to what he is going to do in the future.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 10, 2016)

That fucking kid is cocky as shit now. I'll be watching his next fight to see how he does.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 10, 2016)

Hahaha! So UFC is not scripted after all lmao! 

Although Punk's weight cut probably took the best out of him. He had to drop 30-40lbs correct me if im wrong..


----------



## Kuya (Sep 10, 2016)

Let's go Travis! HAWAII STAND UP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 10, 2016)

I really hope Punk doesn't think his situation is the same as Lesnar getting tapped out in his first fight. He was fighting a baby.

This belt is cursed. Overeem is a freak and has momentum but he also has to pass the drug test. Wouldn't be surprised if he wins then fails the drug test.

Gall/Northcutt seems pretty interesting on paper.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 10, 2016)

> Hahaha! So UFC is not scripted after all lmao!
> 
> Although Punk's weight cut probably took the best out of him. He had to drop 30-40lbs correct me if im wrong..



You're probably right he looked skinny as fuck.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 10, 2016)

Punk had a lot of heart but Gall have the advantages of being younger and much more experienced.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (Sep 10, 2016)

Mickey Gall will make Sage a star


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 10, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Hahaha! So UFC is not scripted after all lmao!
> 
> Although Punk's weight cut probably took the best out of him. He had to drop 30-40lbs correct me if im wrong..




He looked skinny, weight cut is tough make no mistake.

But the reason why he got annihilated was because he had no fighting experience.
Training or sparring doesn't count.

Anytime a person who has never been in a fight, fights a guy who has, the one without the experience will get destroyed. Without exception.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 10, 2016)

Damn what a freaking high kick..


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 10, 2016)

Werdum is doin crazy shit. What a fight.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 10, 2016)

I never expected Punk to win in the first place. Its not even realistic for a guy who only wrestled and do fake fighting all his life suddenly take on a completely different career path with no real experience to any kind of martial arts before. 

His weight cut dragged him down also. Your power will be less and cardio will be fucked up too. Anyway, Punk should just drop the ball now. Its too late for him to study BJJ and Muay Thai at his age. He should go back to pro wrestling or just sit back at home and put all his attention to his lovely wife and kid.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 10, 2016)

Edmond is such an awful coach


----------



## Kuya (Sep 10, 2016)

smh no finish

Edmond is a terrible coach and gives awful advice in between round. He is so lucky he landed Ronda.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 11, 2016)

Fight went downhill after that good first round.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 11, 2016)

Werdum just kicked Edmond lol, I just became a fan


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 11, 2016)

Werdum shoulda killed Edmond, I hate that cunt.



LordPerucho said:


> Fight went downhill after that good first round.



Thats probably the best opening move I've ever seen in a heavy weight fight.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 11, 2016)

Crazy Main Event fight despite being short.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 11, 2016)

Holy shit what a fight. I honestly thought Alistair had this at some point, but the deciding factor was that Alistair has no chin, and Stipe has plenty. He is like the terminator. I'm not sure how anyone can defeat that guy.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 11, 2016)

Rogan buried the living fuck out of Reem with the instant replay, Miocic never tapped .


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 11, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> Rogan buried the living fuck out of Reem with the instant replay, Miocic never tapped .



Earlier when Stipe is trying to get his arm inside, it seems as if he is touching Alistair's arm like he is about to tap, but thats a mistake on Alistair's part obviously. A guy who is about to tap won't be able to escape the guillotine unless he is let go.

edit : 

Watching it again, actually it looks like Alistair loses the grip after he tries to reposition himself and right before that stipe seems like he is about to tap.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 11, 2016)

Glad Stipe won.

Werdum and Browne was hilarious

Punk went as expected. Good on him for trying, tho.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 11, 2016)

Cain is about to be a 3-time champ.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 11, 2016)

Punk at the post conference is so humble. I hope he starts at a more amateur level or gets a more amateur fighter. He also needs to take some time off to refine everything about his techniques. Maybe, if he goes up a weight class it'll help him. I don't know.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 11, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Punk at the post conference is so humble. I hope he starts at a more amateur level or gets a more amateur fighter. He also needs to take some time off to refine everything about his techniques. Maybe, if he goes up a weight class it'll help him. I don't know.



There are monsters in 185, who are alot bigger than Punk. I think it would be a horrible decision. Cutting down to 170 and using the size advantage is the best thing he can do at this point. But surely not in the UFC I can tell you that.

And the post fight conferance was hard to watch. Seeing a grown ass man cry because he got his ass whooped by a 24 year old...
This superstardom thing is very decieving. We always assume that succesful or famous people can do anything because we hold them at such a high regard. MMA is that reality check where you go "oh..."

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Larcher (Sep 11, 2016)

Sauce said:


> That fucking kid is cocky as shit now. I'll be watching his next fight to see how he does.


When he was acting all humble after the match, what he was actually thinking to himself was "heh, easy pay"


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 27, 2016)

Jesus Christ.

McGregor vs Alvarez Official.

Thats a pretty stacked card.

edit : Why is Weidman vs Romero @ the very bottom tho ?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 27, 2016)

That 205 Presser


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 27, 2016)

Aldo wants his contract terminated


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 28, 2016)

Poor friend. I think it is the best thing for him because there is no future for him in the UFC. At least not the future he desires.


----------



## MMA Country (Oct 8, 2016)

My website will be hosting a free UFC 204 stream tonight. 

Come register on the forums


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 9, 2016)

Isn't he already ?

Haven't watched the fight but seems like he was robbed with the decision.

I only watched my boy Platinum Perry's fight and he delivered as expected. Pretty talented kid.


----------



## MMA Country (Oct 11, 2016)

who are you talking to?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 11, 2016)

Not you.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 12, 2016)

HYPED


----------



## Ishmael (Nov 12, 2016)

205


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 12, 2016)

Damn, Johnson should have pushed it when he had Khabib hurt


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 12, 2016)

Khabib mauling Conor would be glorious


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 12, 2016)

OH MY GOD

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 12, 2016)

EDGAR MY BOY


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 12, 2016)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 12, 2016)

DAMN IT


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 12, 2016)

WHAT HEART! Hard round to score. Edgar took him down several times and had him in two submissions, but that knockdown by who the fuck is that guy was brutal


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 12, 2016)

I think Edgar won it 2 Rounds to 1. RD 2 for Stephens.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 12, 2016)

Take inspiration Alvarez. Team Mark Henry going to clean sweep.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 12, 2016)

any good streams?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 12, 2016)

Check the comments for a link

enuhito


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 12, 2016)

Two back to back losses for Weidman. His confidence is going to plummet after this.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 12, 2016)

Sucks for Weidman, finally gets to fight in his hometown and gets bodied.

Yoel gives no fucks, looking forward to him and Bisping.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 12, 2016)

that knockout by Romero was fucking insane...


----------



## Stringer (Nov 12, 2016)

Weidman's chin will surely take a dive after the punishments he's received in his last two fights


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 12, 2016)

Yeah, I don't think he's going to be the same. I think Machida also had him rocked in their fight.


----------



## Legend (Nov 12, 2016)

Tate Retiring and Weidman getting trashed


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 13, 2016)

Skill beats grit. Jumped out of my seat when Karolina tagged JJ.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 13, 2016)

Either a draw 47-47 or Wonderboy edged it with Rd 2, 3, and 5


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 13, 2016)

Majority draw eh. First time I've seen that


----------



## Legend (Nov 13, 2016)

Well that was a thing


----------



## Stringer (Nov 13, 2016)

damn what an amazing card...

honestly I don't think my body is ready for the main event


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 13, 2016)

Bruce buffer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 13, 2016)

Lmfao
Streamer forgot to turn off mic while having sex, moaning on stream, this is so fucking awkward..

And distracting..

[edit] 

Nvm, false alarm porn popup in the background


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 13, 2016)

Greatest of all time


----------



## Kuya (Nov 13, 2016)

MYSTIC MACCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC

THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 13, 2016)

So much for the easiest fight he could take. goddammit edward


----------



## Stringer (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kuya (Nov 13, 2016)

ufc fucked up badly not having the 2nd belt in the octagon for Conor


----------



## Stringer (Nov 13, 2016)

*FUCK YEAH!!!


HISTORY AS BEEN MADE!!*


----------



## Kuya (Nov 13, 2016)

they are so stupid not having the 2 belts there


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 13, 2016)

Khabib still going to maul that chicken


----------



## Stringer (Nov 13, 2016)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Khabib still going to maul that chicken


I thought you repented yourself, still a hater? lol

don't deny yourself this joyful moment!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 13, 2016)

Conor and Nate are going to need another pool for the money they'll get in their third fight.


----------



## eHav (Nov 13, 2016)

HAHAHAHAHAH im so happy


----------



## Stringer (Nov 13, 2016)

he did it, despite all the doubts and hate

he fucking did it!


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 13, 2016)

Stringer said:


> I thought you repented yourself, still a hater? lol
> 
> don't deny yourself this joyful moment!



Maybe if I root for him he will lose lmao. But yeah, props to him. Possibly the GOAT. No one is going to replicate what he did anytime soon if ever.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 13, 2016)

Conor just destroyed the greatest lightweight in the world


----------



## Ae (Nov 13, 2016)

Going to bed with the biggest grin on my face.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 13, 2016)

should start soon


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Nov 13, 2016)

Man what a fucking night

First time in a while I didn't mind paying for the ppv as a whole.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 13, 2016)

Tyron let Conor borrow his belt  Good guy Woodley. Hopefully, they squash their beef now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 13, 2016)

Conor sounded like Vince McMahon after the match. I bet your ass Vince made that script for Connor's promo 

He will be appearing at WM thats for sure now


----------



## Larcher (Nov 13, 2016)

Not watched 205 yet, but now Connor's won this do y'all think he'll contemplate going welterweight soon? I mean it's obviously a much more competitive division and it's a huge risk, but if he wants to push the boundaries and keep the media's attention this would probably be the next step.

Obviously they'll cash in on how much a Nate Diaz trilogy will make first, but afterwards.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 13, 2016)

I need to find the full PPV online still


----------



## Ishmael (Nov 13, 2016)

Welterweight division is tough, the best division to me,middleweight and lightweight being tied for second. Then comes bantamweight, but anyways I hate Michael bisping with passion has to be the scariest and weakest mf I know.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 13, 2016)

Does someone have the clip of the knockout ?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks man.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 13, 2016)

Speaking of welterweights, how does everyone think Ben Askren would do in ufc? Even if he's not overly entertaining I find his style intriguing and would wanna see him fight Maia.

Then again i kinda want one championship to become a rivaling promotion eventually. Askren leaving would hault the momentum considerably, so I'm mixed.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 13, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Conor just destroyed the greatest lightweight in the world



Alvarez technically was #1 on account of holding the lineal title, but I think most follow this sport knew Nurmy and Fergy were clearly better at this point in their careers, and the 2 best LWs right now (Barboza at this point likely is too, but he doesn't have the body of work of those two, and RDA was a big favourite over Alvarez for a reason).

Similar to Bisping in that regard, though there are more fighters superior to Bisping.

---

McGregor/Alvarez went as expected, and early knockout was always going to be the most likely scenario. Alvarez isn't a very good wrestler and was the best style match-up for McGregor out of the the top LWs with his size and questionable defence. He couldn't take down Pat Curran in his prime, who was an average sized FW, and who Straus took down at will. He got some TDs on Melendez, but not much control, and Pettis fight was a drawish fight and Pettis' problems with TD defence are well documented. Alvarez has been out-wrestled multiple times in his career, recently against Cerrone and Chandler (who beat him soundly there, and is like a bigger, arguably better version of Chad Mendes). I still don't know why Alvarez would think leading with the right hand would work, but that's not my business.

Let's hope McGregor doesn't take any soft touches after this, and fights either Nurmy, Fergy, or Aldo (though I have questioned for a long time if he could make 145-lbs again, and he looked like an above average sized LW last night). McGregor KO'd him fair and square and did earn his two weight champion distinction, though he has been more privileged to have that opportunity without dropping his title, and cuddled than any fighter in UFC history with the exception of maybe Rousey.

Woodley has become a really good fighter these days, his top game is far better than it was in Strikeforce, and his striking has come a long way, though he still has the same issues with inactivity and waiting on the counter. I am glad he retained. The 10-pt must system doesn't belong in MMA. There is no reason that fight should be considered close and a draw was likely the best score under the system used these days, even though Woodley showed he was the overall superior MMA fighter by a clear margin with his dominance in the grappling and damage on the feet.

Edgar Maynarding again was cool to see. Really thought Stephens had a sleeper shot at being the first to stop him, great fight that showed a great display of what MMA has to offer. Edgar's top game has really improved a lot in recent years.

Stylistically Johnson posed problems for Nurmy with his counter-boxing, work on the back-foot and TDD (outside of Tibau, he was the best defensive wrestler Nurmy fought). And Nurmy just completely terroroized him, and even told him to give up during the fight with how bad he was beating him. That 2nd was close to a 10-7 round. His ground game is just a different level.

Damn shame Romero didn't start MMA in his athletic prime or before that massive neck surgery. I think he would have comfortably been the best MW in MMA history, and who knows.. He is probably the best athlete to ever compete in the sport; if anyone can have a reign as a 40-year-old it could be him. He hasn't lost at the weight, though the Jacare fight could have went the other way. Still, wins over a Top-5 MW of all-time in Weidman, a Top-10 MW of all-time in Jacare, top guys like Kennedy and Machida, as well as solid guys like Brunson and Tavares. He has built a very strong resume in the last 3 years.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 13, 2016)

I do agree about Connor's pampering, because his tabloid presence has made him such a draw. What I dislike is that I don't think Dana realises how big McGregor's influence will have in the future of how MMA fighters will market themselfs and I sure as hell don't want a swarm of McGregor clones.

He's also hogging the spotlight that other talented fighters that deserve the same if not a bigger legacy for their athleticism. The other day I was talking with two friends at school that were certain Connor would beat up heavyweights like Cain Velázquez and Brock Lesnar which made my stomach turn.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 13, 2016)

Also, a 23-25-year old Romero for those who aren't familiar with his background:













Anderson Silva is definitely lucky he wasn't there back in his prime. I have little doubt he would be the MW GOAT had he started earlier. It's crazy how soundly he out-wrestled Weidman when he initiated the grappling in the 2nd, and Weidman who probably has the best clinch game in the division with how he handled Silva and Machida in there, and did against Rockhold, couldn't do anything to Romero there. I thought we would get another HL reel knockout from Romero in the 3rd. That is the 6th 3rd round stoppage of his career. 

That march was awesome, dude is easily one of the most exciting fighters ever, in my Top-5 favourites probably. 

Also, a story/vid I posted on here years ago, but can't find with the terrible search. There is a legendary rumour in the wrestling community about him and his toughness most folks don't know about, one I heard also from Lawal as well on a podcast back in 2013. He is widely suspected of selling matches in international wrestling for money since Cubans weren't paid as well back then. Lawal osaid it was common knowledge in the wrestling community that he wasn't against selling matches. One time he wasn't satisfied with the money being offered (allegedly at the World Freestyle Championships in 1999), so he refused the Russians. Apparently he got stabbed that night by Russian thugs in the hotel for refusing. He got pissed off, and the next day, he came out with his back bandaged up and won the gold medal. Dude is such a G. 

Easily the most accomplished wrestler in MMA history, one world title from the Worlds, 3 silvers, 2 bronze, plus a long list of other accolades like World Cups, Pan Ams, etc.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 13, 2016)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Alvarez technically was #1 on account of holding the lineal title, but I think most follow this sport knew Nurmy and Fergy were clearly better at this point in their careers, and the 2 best LWs right now (Barboza at this point likely is too, but he doesn't have the body of work of those two, and RDA was a big favourite over Alvarez for a reason).
> 
> Similar to Bisping in that regard, though there are more fighters superior to Bisping.
> 
> ...


while hardcore fans knew for a fact that Khabib and Ferguson are betterAlvarez, I'd say 80 percent or so thought Eddie was gonna either _''expose''_ him or at the very least give him serious trouble, so don't come here throwing stuff like _''it went as expected'' _to make it look as though this wasn't supposed to be a challenge for McGregor 

everything in this _''analysis''_ of your's aims to belittle this accomplishment lmao, I mean dude can't you just enjoy a good contest for what it is? if this was RDA who got demolished instead you definitely would have come up with another batch of ridiculous excuse, there's never an end to it


as for your statements that McGregor has been _''cuddling''_ the belt, it couldn't be any more false when you *actually* look at the facts.

basically since having won the belt McGregor has been more active than any champion in the UFC, that false perception you get stems from the little detour he took with the Nate Diaz fight, which wouldn't have happened had RDA not pull out of the original UFC 196 card, so McGregor would have fought for the LW title way back then if RDA didn't pull out. After avenging his loss to Nate at 202 he resumed his hunt for the Light Weight title, case closed, no cuddling or whatever it is you were saying

and if you have an ounce of good judgement you know this to be true, so quit making things up to fit whichever skewed narrative you construct to make yourself feel better


----------



## Stringer (Nov 13, 2016)

I mean the stricking display yesterday was just beautiful, you can say what you want about his antics outside the cage

but this dude's hands are sharp, and he keeps improving


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 13, 2016)

Stringer said:


> while hardcore fans knew for a fact that Khabib and Ferguson are betterAlvarez, I'd say 80 percent or so thought Eddie was gonna either _''expose''_ him or at the very least give him serious trouble, so don't come here throwing stuff like _''it went as expected'' _to make it look as though this wasn't supposed to be a challenge for McGregor
> 
> everything in this _''analysis''_ of your's aims to belittle this accomplishment lmao, I mean dude can't you just enjoy a good contest for what it is? if this was RDA who got demolished instead you definitely would have come up with another batch of ridiculous excuse, there's never an end to it



I am talking about the hardcore fans.. I don't care what the casuals who watch like 5 cards a year and don't know anything about the sport or its history think about that. It was considered the most favourable match-up among the elite LWs for McGregor. He is already dancing around the Nurmy question (dude even tried to start something with him backstage but didn't want it, lol).



> as for your statements that McGregor has been _''cuddling''_ the belt, it couldn't be any more false when you *actually* look at the facts.
> 
> basically since having won the belt McGregor has been more active than any champion in the UFC, that false perception you get stems from the little detour he took with the Nate Diaz fight, which wouldn't have happened had RDA not pull out of the original UFC 196 card, so McGregor would have fought for the LW title way back then if RDA didn't pull out. After avenging his loss to Nate at 202 he resumed his hunt for the Light Weight title, case closed, no cuddling or whatever it is you were saying
> 
> and if you have an ounce of good judgement you know this to be true, so quit making things up to fit whichever skewed narrative you construct to make yourself feel better



When I mentioned cuddling I am talking about his entire UFC career. He earned his stripes with the Mendes and Aldo fights, but there have been many examples of him being cuddled:

- Fighting Siver over the Lamas-Bermudez winner, which should have been his next fight after beating Top-10 Poirier. Instead he went down the ladder to ensure with the timing that he would fight Aldo next. Even Lentz made more sense; the match-making against Siver was just bizarre

- Making McGregor-Mendes an IC fight because he demanded it, when Aldo already defended the title months back, is unanimously the FW GOAT and was their longest reigning champion at that point

- According to Edgar and some MMA media like Helwani, he had the choice by the UFC to pick either him or Mendes for that fight. When Aldo got hurt the UFC asked Mendes if he had been training and he said no because he was doing the hunting show. When they asked Edgar he said he trains all year and is ready, but McGregor chose Mendes who wasn't training. Now him picking Mendes (who was ranked higher at the time) over Edgar isn't the issue, more so that he had that choice and the UFC was aware one of those two was training and the other wasn't

- Having the opportunity to fight RDA in the first place without having even defended the belt or having even fought at 155-lbs in the UFC, when there were clear contenders at LW (and a sensible rematch to be made against Aldo, especially with the precedent the UFC set with immediate rematches for champions, especially dominant/long-reigning ones, which Aldo fit the profile of more than anyone)

- Not having to drop the FW title when going up to fight for the LW title. Aldo expressed interest in fighting Pettis at 155-lbs for the LW title, and the UFC told him he couldn't do it unless he gave up the FW title, which he had defended numerous times and established himself as by far the FW GOAT and P4P #1 at the time by many

- Refusing to give Aldo a deserved immediate rematch; the UFC went as far as to give McGregor an immediate rematch in a completely irrelevant fight

- Diaz II didn't need to be made, did not make any sense at the time as was rightfully criticized by many. When it didn't look like it was going to happen, McGregor threatened to retire and hold out until he got what he wanted, because he was "obsessed with beating Nate Diaz at 170-lbs".

- Aldo after dominating Edgar wasn't give the rightful rematch because "it didn't make sense" for McGregor. Dana White said he tried to make that match-up and it made the most sense. White even admitted that McGregor gets special treatment from the UFC

- After going 1-1 @ 170-lbs against an unranked WW who got beat out of the division back when he tried it (getting finished in the loss and winning by MD in the win) with a guy who was a bottom 10 LW for almost his entire career outside of the brief time ranked #5 after beating Jim Miller in 2012 (and getting dismantled b2b by Henderson and Thomson), he gets a LW shot over a couple very deserving contenders

I mean, if you want to act like McGregor hasn't been cuddled, that's on you. He has been though. He is as privileged as any UFC fighter has ever been. What McGregor did was an accomplishment, but he has been the beneficiary of considerable cuddling and favourable circumstances for it to all happen.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 13, 2016)

McGregor is bringing in all the money and growing the sport on his own. UFC should do anything he says.

Casuals tune in for him. Celebrities and endorsements flock to the UFC because they want more and more of McGregor.

He deserves to be protected AND more. That said, he still has beaten plenty of studs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stringer (Nov 14, 2016)

dude, your post was too long so I just summarized my thoughts on it



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I am talking about the hardcore fans.. I don't care what the casuals who watch like 5 cards a year and don't know anything about the sport or its history think about that. It was considered the most favourable match-up among the elite LWs for McGregor. He is already dancing around the Nurmy question (dude even tried to start something with him backstage but didn't want it, lol).


well that response was precisely about the hardcore fans... a great number of 'em hate conor and thought Alvarez would exploit his weaknesses and '_'expose''_ him since they like to downplay his skills so much, while on the other most of the casuals like conor and are usually confident he'll beat whoever he faces

Which is why I  didn’t buy how you stepping in here claiming you knew Conor would make short work of Alvarez, because going into this fight I didn't see anyone say that, even among Conor fans. and by the way, I know for a fact you would have said ‘_’I knew Alvarez would beat him’’_ if conor lost, don't even try to deny it 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you’re confusing the UFC brass’ wishes and Conor’s, he's proven time and time again that he's willing to take on anyone, so much so that every time someone pulled out on him he didn't mind who the replacement is, and he paid for that in the Nate Diaz fight

also, if memory serves me right McGregor was calling out everyone on his way up to 145 and many of them either called him a _''Clown''_ or weren't willing to sign the contract, Dustin Poirier did tho, see what happened to him

as for him getting big favors, you're forgetting that the UFC is a business foremost, they will always favor numbers, and when it comes to that Conor reigns supreme. so can understand why he gets that leverage

ultimately McGregor's success is good for the sport


----------



## Kuya (Nov 15, 2016)

If you are in the UFC and hold the title, you are the greatest at that weight class in the world until you are dethroned. Everything else is just speculation. 

Conor McGregor is now the greatest lightweight in the world.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 15, 2016)

Stringer said:


> well that response was precisely about the hardcore fans... a great number of 'em hate conor and thought Alvarez would exploit his weaknesses and '_'expose''_ him since they like to downplay his skills so much, while on the other most of the casuals like conor and are usually confident he'll beat whoever he faces
> 
> Which is why I  didn’t buy how you stepping in here claiming you knew Conor would make short work of Alvarez, because going into this fight I didn't see anyone say that, even among Conor fans. and by the way, I know for a fact you would have said ‘_’I knew Alvarez would beat him’’_ if conor lost, don't even try to deny it



I didn't think he would have the type of performance he has, but most knew McGregor by (T)KO was the most likely outcome of that fight, and Alvarez by decision was probably the 2nd most likely. I don't claim to know who is definitely going to win any fight, MMA is too high variance a sport. Just that the most expected outcome actually took place. I have always said that. I make bets here and there, but I don't have an extremely confidence in most fights, including this past one. For the record, out of all his UFC fights I favoured Mendes, Aldo, RDA, and Diaz both times against McGregor, and he won 3 of those fights.



> I think you’re confusing the UFC brass’ wishes and Conor’s



Nope, both have played a big role in his success.



> also, if memory serves me right McGregor was calling out everyone on his way up to 145 and many of them either called him a _''Clown''_ or weren't willing to sign the contract, Dustin Poirier did tho, see what happened to him



Many were calling him a clown (mainly Aldo and Lamas), but many also wanted to fight him. McGregor dismissed a lot of them, mainly calling them old or boring (mostly wrestlers). Lentz was calling him out since the Brimage fight and even criticized the Brandao match-up like many (though coming off the surgery/layoff, I think a tune-up fight like that is fine) as well as Siver. Guida, Elkins, and Bermudez are others. Swanson expressed interest but he was knocking on the door of a title shot back then.



> as for him getting big favors, you're forgetting that the UFC is a business foremost, they will always favor numbers, and when it comes to that Conor reigns supreme. so can understand why he gets that leverage
> 
> ultimately McGregor's success is good for the sport



I didn't argue any of this, just that McGregor has seen unparalleled cuddling, which you seemed to take offence to.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 22, 2016)

Benson Henderson fucking sucks.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 27, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Speaking of welterweights, how does everyone think Ben Askren would do in ufc? Even if he's not overly entertaining I find his style intriguing and would wanna see him fight Maia.
> 
> Then again i kinda want one championship to become a rivaling promotion eventually. Askren leaving would hault the momentum considerably, so I'm mixed.



Still wondering what everyone has to say on this


----------



## Ishmael (Nov 27, 2016)

206 will be boring in my opinion. Only thing that is interesting is holloway vs pettis.


----------



## Ishmael (Nov 27, 2016)

Thorin said:


> Did Conor lose the Featherweight belt?



Yea and they gave it to Aldo of all people.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

Aldo's saying he's going to defend the featherweight belt then move up to 155 to chase Conor. Hope he does it.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 30, 2016)

Aldo would whoop Khabib's ass. I'd pick Nate too.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 30, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Aldo would whoop Khabib's ass. I'd pick Nate too.



Aldo has Tibau level defensive wrestling (both among the GOAT TDD in MMA history), so he could nullify Nurmy's offence like Tibau did. And Aldo obviously has way more tools standing than Tibau does (who could not generate much effective offence himself outside some in the clinch, couple 10-10 rounds in that fight arguably, imo). Problem is Tibau has been size-wise, one of the biggest LWs, and I am not sure Aldo could overcome the clear size advantage Nurmy would have (he has been clocked at comfortably over 180-lbs in the cage). Plus Nurmy has gotten clearly better at closing the distance, cutting off the cage, and pressuring/angling his way into favourable positions in the clinch to work his TD game, since that fight happened 4 years ago.

But if size isn't a factor for Aldo at LW against Nurmy (who is one of the biggest at the weight), I think he takes it and potentially makes him look bad. But I think Nurmy's size could be too much (and he is a far superior chain wrestler to Mendes, even though he doesn't have his athleticism or explosiveness for entries like double legs). Aldo limp legs for defence or gets away from initial attempts, and creates new angles to escape (not relying purely on muscling out or just sticking to a preferred method like overhooks/underhooks, etc.) he isn't going to stifle or end that sequence like he can do against guys like Mendes, as elite as his TDs are. Aldo is a master at that layered TDD, using momentum, not just defending head on, as soon as guys latch on to him he creates new angles and redirects momentum constantly. Also wouldn't sleep on Aldo's counter TDs after defending.

And Nurmy's top game is  one of the best in MMA history, far better than anyone even Aldo has fought (I would say Lamas has the best overall top game he has fought, and he only got on top of a tired Aldo in the 2nd half of the 5th, but kept him down, though Aldo has a very good defensive guard, and was able to avoid/nullify a lot of his offence and g&p). If Nurmy got on top of him, that would be big trouble, I would think. We haven't really seen Aldo tested off his back early in fights though, so it would be interesting to see how his defence would look and if he could get back up as easily as he did against guys like Mendes and Florian when they got him down early (I would guess not very effective since Nurmy's grip, chain wrestling, top game, and control are far better than those guys).

I don't think Diaz has much of a chance in a 3-rounder. 5 rounds is tougher to say since we haven't seen Nurmy fight with that time frame/go further than 15 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Nov 30, 2016)

In a 3 rounder, i'd pick Khabib. Those 2 can headline an event though, so I'm thinking it's 5 rounds.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 1, 2016)

How does everyone think Aldo's fight with McGregor would have went on a better day anyways?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 4, 2016)

DJ


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 4, 2016)

Elliott seems to be much stronger. DJ lost RD 1.

RD 2: DJ

RD 3: Those were some hard shots Elliot landed. And he's doing well in hitting DJ from on his back. Elliot might have won that one to. Not sure...

RD 4: Def DJ's biggest round.

Either 2-2 or DJ leads 3-1.  Elliott's biggest round was 1.

DJ won RD 5

He wins

THE ONE TRUE GOAT


----------



## GOATing Onem Folks (Dec 6, 2016)

Ppl still not putting respek on Conors name SMH

Conor is as exciting as fuck too. This dude never had a boring fight worst fight he had was Holloway when where dude tore his ACL. Hes easily my fave in the sport as well as Rumble, Ferguson, Woodley, Lineker, Max who will murk Pettis and Doo Ho Choi.

Who are yall fave fighters ATM?


----------



## Larcher (Dec 7, 2016)

Is this exclusively UFC faves? if not then I'll add some external too

Cain Velasquez 
Demian Maia
Ben Askren 
Khabib Nurmy
Demetrius Johnson
Kyoji Horiguchi
Bibiano Fernandes 
Allistair Overeem 
Stipe Miocic
Shinya Aoki

I'm only really getting into MMA full on recently, so I'm a bit patchy and will probablyhave some more favourites soon. 

The one fight that I ache to see is Cain vs Stipe. I'd like the former to face overeem first, don't care too much for a Werdum rematch though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Dec 7, 2016)

I mean I think and hope Cain will win the belt back, but I'm sure Stipe will be his toughest match yet. HW's division will be pretty bone dry after that, so they'll be in need of talented prospects to come up.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 7, 2016)

DJ is one of the greatest fighters ever, but has gotten a bit overrated lately, imo. That Elliot fight was very competitive and near even through 3 rounds, and Elliot might have got the better of the stand-up overall (he did against Benavidez, iirc, and the Dodson fight was very close as well). He had DJ in bad positions a few times (think he got all his TDs as well). He is incredible in his transitions (on the level of prime Emelianenko, Cruz, Edgar, St-Pierre, etc.), but as I have said for a while now, his game individually has some holes, especially defensively on a technical level. The guy is just so fast that it has masked a lot of his defensive deficiencies. He made his adjustments though - Hume has been arguably the greatest mind in MMA for the past 2 decades from its inception to the work with PRIDE and behind the scenes - and dominated the 4th and comfortably won after.

In terms of offensive skills, he might be the most complete guy I have seen in the sport along with prime Emelianenko, but the Emperor was far better defensively, especially standing. And he finished all the lower level fighters he fought (even when those fighters get their moments like they always do when you are at the top for so long; like kimura on Randleman a minute after getting slammed on his head, the combination, body kick, and dropping and choking out Fujita after getting stunned, etc.). Despite Elliot's well known submission defence, I expected DJ to get the finish with how Elliot gives up positions. People knew with Elliot's style/pace it could give him troubles early, but he didn't look comfortable at all on the back-foot or countering, and got put in some terrible positions.

From a skill-set, overall game stand-point, I still think the best fighters in the sport right now are Aldo, Cruz, Dillashaw, and DJ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Dec 7, 2016)

My heart will sink if Fedor loses to Mitrione. 

I wish the emperor got a chance to face Randy Couture and Frank Mir in their primes, especially Mir for the comments he made about Fedor.

It hurts that certain talents aren't facing top UFC fighters, but I think it's good as I hope alternative promotions will actually harvest world class fighters and compete with UFC the way Pride did. 

Instead of all these fighters from other promotions going over to the UFC, I don't get why some of the UFC fighters cant come to them.

There's more reasons to not joining the ufc than fighters being affraid of being outclassed. I mean they could just have a strong relationship with management.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 7, 2016)

Shame he went from the most well-rounded and technical judo/sambo-boxer style (underrated kicking game that was underutilized outside a couple fights) to the decent Dutch-style kickboxer he is now, with still the head hunting that has plagued the last few years of his career with no mind to defence and remembering kicks every now and then. I was more interested in seeing Emelianenko against guys like Barnett and Kharitonov than Mir or Couture, tbh (we already know how Sylvia and Arlovski did against the past prime, wild swinging, head hunting Emperor - funny how he turned to that style after splitting with Oksana and turning to that God's Will thing).

Barnett was offered it for a NYE event but dude had already fought an insane schedule that year (7 fights in 2006, one of the GOAT HW years, will likely never see a HW do that again) and Hunt stepped up. Then there is that whole Affliction debacle.. But yeah, Barnett and Kharitonov (very underrated, shame he was never the same after that injury shoulder injury against Werdum, who he still comfortably beat - one of the most complete and intimidating HWs at his best, that g&p he stopped Schilt with and those screams..) at their best were clearly better than Mir or Couture imo, and tougher style match-ups for the Emperor.

If he still remembers he was one of the best grapplers in the sport when he used it, he still should not have much trouble with Mitrione, who is likely still Top-20 in the world with how the division is these days. It was hilarious seeing him put on that sambo gi post-Maldonado after neglecting to grapple or use the transitions and entries that had him legendarily ruling the sport for a decade.


----------



## GOATing Onem Folks (Dec 7, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Is this exclusively UFC faves? if not then I'll add some external too
> 
> Cain Velasquez
> Demian Maia
> ...



In UFC or out. I needa peep more fights outside UFC TBH


----------



## Larcher (Dec 10, 2016)

I also just stumbled on Vitaly Minakov, if you're looking for the best non-ufc heavyweight. He's 18-0 been kicking ass in various promotions.

He's Russian, so some people call him "The New Emperor"


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 10, 2016)

Cub won, but my boy Choi won a lot of fans tonight

Korea produces zombies for fighters


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 11, 2016)

Man In Black with the most vicious headkick the north has ever seen! 

UFC 206 proved to be a great card and the main event hasn't happened yet. I'm going to end up rewatcing these last two fights and the main event.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 11, 2016)

The best UFC card I have ever been to live. Last one I went to in Toronto was Jones-Gustafsson, but been to a couple Montreal ones as well. UFC 199 and 206 are the best overall cards they have ever had, and they both happened in 2016.

Swanson is the most exciting FW of all-time. Takaya, Semerzier (many haven't seen this fight but it is just as good as the Choi fight), Franchi, Lamas, Pearson, Poirier, Siver, Stephens, Kawajiri, Dias, and Choi are all good to great fights, multiple FOTY contenders in there as well.

The only underwhelming fight he's been in that I've seen was the frustrating fight against Mendes which was 4 years ago. Before that it must be one of his KOTC fights, haven't seen the Arreola, Corey, or Montano fights. I know the Valencia one was solid, rewatched the Micah Miller fight a while ago and it was a good one. The Kim fight wasn't the most exciting until the last sequence, but it wasn't boring. The Lee fight had some pretty fun grappling before the finish. He has only lost to the championship calibre fighters at 145-lbs as well.

Shame he took that Edgar fight when he should have gotten a title shot back then. Choi got a lot of love over here. I was one of the few rooting for Swanson.

Not really any surprises on this card though, outside Lopez beating Gagnon and how dominant Gastelum looked against Kennedy. I have been saying for a while, Lando Vannata is going to be a problem for the division. The way I have seen fighters from that camp talking about him for years, as well as some regional performance.. Dude arguably had the Round of the Year (1st in Ferguson) and KO of the Year (Makdessi) in his first 2 UFC fights. Makdessi is a very solid striker as well. Vannata has clear holes in his game, but he has a tough style to deal with for a lot of guys at LW.

Brown-Cerrone was awesome, wanted Brown to pull through. He shouldn't have hugged him, lmao. Meek-Mein had a very good 1st round, but then it tailed off hard after. Holloway had the type of performance I expected, very fundamental striking. Pettis can't work his kicking game and range against guys who are superior boxers than him (RDA, Barboza, Alvarez), and Holloway is arguably the best b


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 11, 2016)

I saw this card with some of my boys and it was the best card they have seen (but they are more casual watchers, but have kept up more recently at least with big name UFC stuff). But as great as the card was, it had a couple mediocre fights/fights that tailed off that prevented it from being in the best ever MMA card discussion. But it is still easily in the best UFC card discussion, if not the best.

My Top-8 is still comfortably:

PRIDE Final Conflict 2003
PRIDE Shockwave 2004
PRIDE Shockwave 2006
PRIDE Final Conflict 2005
PRIDE Final Conflict Absolute
PRIDE Bushido 7
PRIDE Bushido 9
PRIDE 33

Then you have a cluster of cards on a similar tier like WEC 48, UFC 199, UFC 206, UFC 189, some other UFC cards (like 31, 84, and 139, and I would say those are the 6 best UFC PPVs ever, especially considering the UFC on FOX cards at the start, and some of those early FN cards), some other PRIDE (like Critical Countdown 2004, 2005, PRIDE 10, 25, etc.), WEC, Strikeforce cards, as well as a few under the radar ones in Japan from the best of Sengoku-WVR, DREAM, HERO'S, etc. Bellator's top cards as well, though their best cards usually consist of a FOTY candidate, couple good to great fights on the undercard, and plenty of one-sided fights or finishes (sometimes a big upset in the main card, and rarely a sleeper in the prelims).

Tachi Palace also had a great run with some of the best action on their cards for a time as well. M-1 and Russia in general had a couple great wins too. Shooto and moreso VTJ like 1997, but their best cards were most consistently great like WEC without having too many GOAT-tier peaks (and the striking from back then left a lot to be desired, though there were some crazy fights, and the rules/scoring they had was strange), don't think many regional ones like RFA, Legacy, etc. had cards on that level though, too many prospects for that to be possible. I honestly can't be bothered to rank all the best I have seen, lol.

Man, looking back at some of the best PRIDE, Sengoku-WVR, DREAM, and HERO'S cards in my collection, I really miss the tournaments. UFC should really do them more. The best flyweight fight ever was when they had a tournament format (Johnson-McCall I). The Japanese really had the best models and rules/scoring criteria for the most part (and environment imo).

The DREAM cage is the best MMA environment ever, and with the near perfect rules at Dream 12 (only surpassed by ONE currently and PRIDE), netting so it is more difficult to use the fence to your advantage and needed to be more technical, easy to see through (this is more for events you got to live and certain camera angles), smaller cage (UFC cage is terrible, 8 sided for WnS, bigger so action isn't as much as WEC or Bellator cages, not as much running, etc.). No watered down MMA with unified rules, a scoring system/criteria that made sense (in PRIDE's case that allowed for faaaaaaar less controversial decisions/robberies than fights under the 10-pt system, not just dumb adding up and ignoring of 10-8 and especially 10-10 rounds, consideration for entire fight, actual analysis like judges like Hume did back in the day - ), warnings for stalling, LnPing, no WnS, etc.

As much as I still love MMA, and the average fighter today is better than the average fighter back then, I miss the Golden Age..


----------



## Kuya (Dec 11, 2016)

Awesome fights

Korean Superboy is going beat Conor McGregor one day.

Anthony Pettis will be a glorified gatekeeper the rest of his career. 

BLESSED! I am putting a thousand on him when he fights Aldo. So proud.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 11, 2016)

>Cain is set to have surgery after 207

So as long as you win I'll forgive you for breaking my heart fam. Who am I kidding? I could never stay angry at BASED Velasquez.


----------



## GOATing Onem Folks (Dec 11, 2016)

@Lucifer Morningstar ffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. u called the Cub and Choi fight SMH

i underestimated Cub. Hes a savage i cant believe Choi didnt get KOd he was gettin his ass beat bad in alot of the 2nd and most the 3rd. Choi will be back tho. Future champ

Max is one of the best fighters first to finish Pettis. BLESSED


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 11, 2016)

Yeah, Choi's defence is pretty bad. He is young but he has poor defensive posture, constantly upright, doesn't move his head much, tends to throw when the other guy throws. His accuracy, timing, hips for defensive wrestling, power, and even the explosion he showed on the ground, and power stand out, but against a superior striker with much better craft and technical acumen/fundamentals, he was easily there to be hit with the feints and set-ups with the hands and footwork that Swanson got him to lead and counter with. Choi has solid counter-striking tools, but he needs to really improve his defence if he wants it to work at the top level.

He has the physical tools (including toughness obviously), but he struggles to draw out openings, from touching guys, to feinting, and make them worried enough, so you know what you can counter with. On a fight IQ/technical level, I don't think he has that right now, but he could develop it. He relies on physically imposing his game still, and even back in the DEEP days he got into brawls (had some very good fights there), which came into play here too. He does have that brawler in him, despite trying to be that aggressive counter-striker. DHC is a very good talent who I have been high on since the Obiya fight in DEEP, but I am not on the future champion bandwagon right now. That fight did have some Wonderboy-Brown parallels though, but time will tell if he can develop intellectually and technically enough to become a champion.

I was surprised how many were picking Choi, the lines, and how confident people were than he would knockout Swanson. People really slept on him, but Swanson has struggled in recent years to find that balance between the Jackson-Wink unorthodox/creative stuff (some of his worst rounds honestly) and the technical, fundamental teachings from Joel Diaz where he is at his best (2nd round against Pearson, 3rd against Siver, late against Stephens, etc.). The reaction after the fight is strange too, even at the arena seems like everyone is talking about Choi (understandably for his future), but barely about Swanson who beat him up pretty badly. That was vintage Swanson with the cartwheel kicks (probably the best in MMA), unorthodox angles for his punches, combinations, his hirai goshi, reversals on the ground, etc. Arguably his most classic performance all-around, so glad one of my all-time favourites was able to do that. Almost every prospect gets that lesson from a vet, and this was Choi's.

With all that said about DHC, unfortunately for him he is in the same era as this guy..


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 17, 2016)

Both Perry and Sage lost!  All the hypetrains are crashing tonight!

Now if Paige loses, then I have a clean sweep on my picks.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 17, 2016)

Paige2green4Waterson


----------



## Kuya (Dec 19, 2016)

I came to watch one of my mma crushes in Paige, but forgot how sexy Karate Hottie is


----------



## Stringer (Dec 20, 2016)

Rose called out the Karate Hottie after that fight with Vanzant, the UFC gotta make this fight happen, Rose vs Karate Hottie is a pretty fun matchup



GOATing Onem Folks said:


> Who are yall fave fighters ATM?


- Gunnar Nelson
- Conor McGregor
- Anthony _''Rumble''_ Johnson
- Carlos Condit
- Tony Ferguson
- Alexander Gustafsson
- Stephen Wonderboy
- Joanna Jedrzejczyk
- Luke Rockhold
- Rashad Evans
- Edson Barboza


----------



## Larcher (Dec 24, 2016)

What UFC 207 match are y'all most excited to see?


----------



## Stringer (Dec 24, 2016)

there's a couple of bouts I'm particularly interested in

*Neil Magny vs. Johny Hendricks:* Wanna see how Magny bounces back from that loss to Lorenz Larkin earlier this year. On a side note Johny Hendricks hasn't looked the same since USADA came, I think this might very well be the last time we see him fight in the UFC as I expect him to lose yet again _(he's currently on a two fight losing streak)_

*T.J. Dillashaw vs. John Lineker: *This is a fun matchup, I think Dillashaw will try to make a statement against Lineker to leave no doubt that he's up next for the title shot, If we're lucky we might see the same kind of performance he had in his first encounter against Renan Barão. But he might want to not be too aggressive because Lineker can shut down his lights with one punch.

*Cain Velasquez vs Fabricio Werdum:* Let's be done with this rematch so I can stop hearing Cain's camp make excuses, and in Werdum's case explaining himself over a legitimate victory, may the best man win.

*Amanda Nunes vs. Ronda Rousey: *Rooting for Nunes, I think she has this in the bag. I've also grown tired of Ronda's terrible attitude.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 25, 2016)

jesus, why am I not surprised

that camp's training regimen is so horrible


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 25, 2016)

Stringer said:


> *Amanda Nunes vs. Ronda Rousey: *Rooting for Nunes, I think she has this in the bag. I've also grown tired of Ronda's terrible attitude.


Im putting money down Nunes mauls the fuck out of her. Ronda is too stupid to ditch her piece of shit striking coach and move on to someone worth the money


----------



## Larcher (Dec 26, 2016)

Cain gone broke my heart again 

Let's not be mad at him though. Obviously it's mentally hard on him to know his physical limits and he doesn't want to let fans down with his injuries. When people see you as the untouchable GOAT heavyweight that some consider above Fedor, that's a lot of pressure to live up to such acclaim. Let's be supportive and hope he comes back as good as ever. Excuses his camp make him for him are a different story, but of course they're gonna try have people look on the flip side.

I wanna see him at least fight Overeem and Stipe in good shape before he has to call it quits.

Also I agree about Ronda losing to Nunes is the best way forward. She's a one dimensional Judoka that made a name for herself when female mma was a young growing concept. It was only a matter of time until her division would evolve with more versatile fighters and now she'll be sinking into irrelevance. Her losing this will be testemant to FMMA evolving into new boundaries, even if it won't be as big a draw now their poster girl ain't the best.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 29, 2016)

Quickly how they forget how dominant Rousey was. I think she obliterates Nunes in the first round.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 30, 2016)

Thatch is now on a 4 fight losing streaking. I think he's going to be cut.

Hendricks might also be cut if he loses tonight. That would be his third consecutive loss and he has missed weight 3 times now. And his fight with Woodley was called off because of a bad weight cut.

Edit: And he lost. I could see how they scored it 2-1 for Magny.

On his back, Magny did land good elbows and had two submission attempts. He definitely won it whenever they were standing.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 30, 2016)

What an incredible fighter Dillashaw is, easily one of the 5 best fighters in this sport, and might honestly be the very best. Never seen a fighter with his improvement curve from his first UFC fight to now, definitely one of my all-time favourites. Lineker's chin is ridiculous, but he got a clinic put on him. Really only had success with body punches with Dillashaw coasting in the last 20ish seconds. The feints, mixups, set-ups, and timing were all amazing, never thought I would see Lineker scared and biting hard on feints like that.


----------



## Legend (Dec 31, 2016)

Any streams fellas?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 31, 2016)

Did anyone expect the Cruz vs Garbrandt fight to go that way? The dominator was dominated.


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 31, 2016)

Given the way the interviews went I assumed Cody would be coming in super hot, but instead he seemed calm and collected while Cruz seemed to be the one with a chip on his shoulder from the first second in round one..

Exact opposite of what anyone would expect.. Fantastic performance by Cody though.. Made it look easy.


----------



## Bender (Dec 31, 2016)

Finally! I can watch the goddamn Rousey vs Nunes fight. Godspeed Rousey. God-motherfucking-speed.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 31, 2016)

Every Ronda haters wet dream realized tonight 

"lit ronda up like a christmas tree" lmfao

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 31, 2016)

She learned nothing..


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 31, 2016)

Edmond about to drink himself to sleep tonight


----------



## Kuya (Dec 31, 2016)

Coach Edmond "Just box her Ronda, forget ur judo"


----------



## convict (Dec 31, 2016)

She may have been a big fish in a little pond before but women's MMA isn't nearly the same anymore. You have to give her credit for popularizing it and paving the way for the new generation but in the current age she cannot hope to contend with the best. Her game was always incredibly flawed, problem was before no one could ever capitalize on it. Miesha Tate is another Ronda level fighter who was smart and decided to dip early on.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Coach Edmond "Just box her Ronda, forget ur judo"


Judo? The fuck she going to try Judo?


----------



## Bender (Dec 31, 2016)

lol wow, I want my money back. That shit was pathetic.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 31, 2016)

If Ronda still fights after this, which I highly doubt, fire Edmond and get a real boxing coach.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2016)

Kagekatsu said:


> If Ronda still fights after this, which I highly doubt, fire Edmond and get a real boxing coach.


You want her to suffer 3 TKOs?


----------



## Bender (Dec 31, 2016)

Nihonjin said:


> She learned nothing..



Now, that's not true.  She learned how to get her ass kicked even quicker. That takes quite a lot of talent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 31, 2016)

She had 13 months to learn how to move her head like a boxer, still walked face-first-chin-up into a flurry of punches just like against Holm... 

I really want to see what the hell she was working on in training if not the one flaw that got her humiliated the first fight (and now again)..


----------



## Legend (Dec 31, 2016)

Oh my lord


----------



## Legend (Dec 31, 2016)

She lasted less than Punk


----------



## Bender (Dec 31, 2016)

Now the question is who kicked her ass better Holmes or Nunes?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 31, 2016)

She dodged a bullet by avoiding the Cyborg fight

I read Hollywood is having second thoughts because her acting skills are lacking (probably as much as her boxing )

Wonder what she will do now

in this video


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2016)

Ronda use to beat on house wives. The division didn't had much depth, now it has depth with plenty of talented strikers. Only way she can come back if hey created a special housewife belt.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 31, 2016)

48 seconds 
Didn't learn a thing from the Holly fight 

Did i miss Amanda's presser?


----------



## Bender (Dec 31, 2016)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> She dodged a bullet by avoiding the Cyborg fight
> 
> I read Hollywood is having second thoughts because her acting skills are lacking (probably as much as her boxing )
> 
> Wonder what she will do now




Hey, remember in Fast and Furious she was able to beat on a mechanic. That's something.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2016)

And the last one to go on 2016, RIP her career.


----------



## Bender (Dec 31, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> And the last one to go on 2016, RIP her career.



2016 really has been a shitty year if the last one to die is career.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 31, 2016)

Edmond corner audio, watch it before it goes down

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 31, 2016)

lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bender (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2016)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Edmond corner audio, watch it before it goes down


This is when Jack the Ripper comes and end your career

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Dec 31, 2016)

What was a year + training for


----------



## Bender (Dec 31, 2016)

Don't worry Ronda I'll drink for the both of us on New Years Eve tomorrow.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 31, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Judo? The fuck she going to try Judo?



Wtf are you talking about you dont know shit

Why wouldnt she? She's an olympian, it's her greatest strength and that's how she brought bitches to the ground.

Edmond obviously wanted her to strike Nunes just like he wanted her to strike with Holm


----------



## Kuya (Dec 31, 2016)

Nihonjin said:


> She had 13 months to learn how to move her head like a boxer, still walked face-first-chin-up into a flurry of punches just like against Holm...
> 
> I really want to see what the hell she was working on in training if not the one flaw that got her humiliated the first fight (and now again)..



Coach Edmond is Coach Edmond. Ronda dumb as f*ck not listening to everyone arond her about ditching Edmond.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 31, 2016)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> She dodged a bullet by avoiding the Cyborg fight
> 
> I read Hollywood is having second thoughts because her acting skills are lacking (probably as much as her boxing )
> 
> ...


WWE would offer her big time money.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 31, 2016)

BW might have the best Top-5 in the sport right now. Dillashaw, Cruz, and now Garbrandt are all Top-10 P4P guys, imo. I thought Garbrandt would give Cruz scares early, but I expected Cruz to adjust and win a decision. Very impressive performance. He has the athleticism, handspeed, explosiveness, and technique to use the strategy Faber failed at in trying to counter Cruz consistently and force him to lead, where his holes and fairly mediocre technique striking-wise (lot of deliberate errors he builds his offence and transitions on) gets highlighted. 

Low kicks early were very important too, and his grappling looked very good, especially defensively, which we haven't really got to see before. Physically I thought Garbrandt had all the tools but didn't think he would be able to put it together on that level with that kind of defence for 5 rounds at this point in his career, some of the best boxing I have seen in MMA.

TJ Dillashaw
Cody Garbrandt
Dominick Cruz
Jimmie Rivera
Raphael Assuncao

Not to mention guys like Dodson and Lineker, as well as guys outside UFC like Moraes, Fernandes, Dantas, Caldwell, Duquesnoy, etc. It has been building for a couple years, but what a great division it has come into in recent years. Tons of other very good fighters, exciting fighters, some of the best outlook in terms of up and coming prospects as well.

Nunes starching Rousey is not surprising. I actually favoured her over Rousey back when Rousey was champion, and didn't think Holm would beat her or deserved the shot last year.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Wtf are you talking about you dont know shit
> 
> Why wouldnt she? She's an olympian, it's her greatest strength and that's how she brought bitches to the ground.
> 
> Edmond obviously wanted her to strike Nunes just like he wanted her to strike with Holm


First two time she fought any skilled striker she got her shit push in, she has been fighting mostly wrestlers where her Judo is her greatest weapon.  judo doesn't work as well with Strikers who know what they are doing. What you think she get an opening and grab her and bring Nunes down to the ground? Bless your soul


----------



## Stringer (Dec 31, 2016)

Amanda Nunes trashing Ronda's coach at the press conference was priceless 

that incompetent cunt is the single most definitive factor in Rousey's downfall _(the media comes second imo)_

*timestamp (2:38) *


----------



## Larcher (Dec 31, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Quickly how they forget how dominant Rousey was. I think she obliterates Nunes in the first round.


You couldn't have been more wrong fam 

I watched the fight from a recording right next to Ronda's coach. He was having a panic attack screaming "HEAD MOVEMENT!"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stringer (Dec 31, 2016)

take a look at this cunt's tweets, the fucking bastard actually thinks the fight was stopped too early 

I mean he's completely out of his mind, apparently this mofo wanted Ronda to receive more punishment


----------



## Larcher (Dec 31, 2016)

Stringer said:


> take a look at this cunt's tweets, the fucking bastard actually thinks the fight was stopped too early
> 
> I mean he's completely out of his mind, apparently this mofo wanted Ronda to receive more punishment


Didn't herb ref Brock Lesnar vs Shane Carwin? He's definitely given fighters in the past chances to work their way out of heavy striking when they're actually defending. Ronda was getting hit badly and was not making significant defense. This was a high profile fight as well, so what incentive would he have to stop it early for any reason other than Ronda being outmatched?



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> BW might have the best Top-5 in the sport right now. Dillashaw, Cruz, and now Garbrandt are all Top-10 P4P guys, imo. I thought Garbrandt would give Cruz scares early, but I expected Cruz to adjust and win a decision. Very impressive performance. He has the athleticism, handspeed, explosiveness, and technique to use the strategy Faber failed at in trying to counter Cruz consistently and force him to lead, where his holes and fairly mediocre technique striking-wise (lot of deliberate errors he builds his offence and transitions on) gets highlighted.
> 
> Low kicks early were very important too, and his grappling looked very good, especially defensively, which we haven't really got to see before. Physically I thought Garbrandt had all the tools but didn't think he would be able to put it together on that level with that kind of defence for 5 rounds at this point in his career, some of the best boxing I have seen in MMA.
> 
> ...



Glad someone here notices Fernandes. His last fight was a bit alarming, but im sure he'll bounce back better from it. One FC really needs to focus on developing a solid roster as opposed marketing one fighter per division and giving them favourable fights to make them look unbeatable. Of all the rival promotions One FC has the most potential to really give the UFC a run for their money, but they really need to re-adjust their approach.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 31, 2016)

For those who haven't seen this gem   We need an updated version ASAP.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 31, 2016)

@Stringer bruh, that's a parody twitter account lmao


----------



## Larcher (Dec 31, 2016)

Paige might want to reconsider her relationship status with Cody now that he's champ. People would ship that shit home fam.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 31, 2016)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> @Stringer bruh, that's a parody twitter account lmao


damn, kids these days have nothing better to do, what's the fucker's real account?



Larcher said:


> Didn't herb ref Brock Lesnar vs Shane Carwin? He's definitely given fighters in the past chances to work their way out of heavy striking when they're actually defending. Ronda was getting hit badly and was not making significant defense. This was a high profile fight as well, so what incentive would he have to stop it early for any reason other than Ronda being outmatched?


nothing spewed by that guy makes sense, whoever is running the account is full of shit

------------


Thorin said:


> there was no media for her


dude, what are you even... the sentence in full is referring to the role the media played in her whole career, not just this fight , reading comprehension issues I reckon?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 31, 2016)

Stringer said:


> damn, kids these days have nothing better to do, what's the fucker's real account



I don't think he has a real one. That's pretty successful troll account though. It managed to trick TMZ once.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 31, 2016)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gunners (Dec 31, 2016)

Not surprised that Rousey got scorched. As a boxing fan, I cannot complain about the match making in mma but throwing her in the ring with a top opponent with momentum was always going to be a risk.

I don't know if she will retire. If she wants to fight again, she should set her sights lower.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stringer (Dec 31, 2016)

Thorin said:


> She made the excuse that media duties affected her performance against Holly.





Thorin said:


> he still doesn't get it


this bozo... are you okay?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Not surprised that Rousey got scorched. As a boxing fan, I cannot complain about the match making in mma but throwing her in the ring with a top opponent with momentum was always going to be a risk.
> 
> I don't know if she will retire. If she wants to fight again, she should set her sights lower.


She should have fought a tomato can.  Not sure what UFC was thinking.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> She should have fought a tomato can.  Not sure what UFC was thinking.


tbf that wouldn't have changed anything in the long run considering she kept the same coach and didn't make the necessary changes to evolve


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 31, 2016)

I called an early knockout but fuck rousey... what had me heart broken was the fall of my lord and savior Dominick Cruz


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 31, 2016)

At least someone from team alpha finally got the job done.. i know those scrubs got tired of cruz knocking them off.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 31, 2016)

I just wanna know if Ronda gets thrashed tonight. Or, if she got thrashed. I'll be refreshing.

Edit: She lost?

Her career is over.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 31, 2016)

I'd rank Ronda probably around like #5 now in that division. I don't think it's the last time we'll see her fight again, but I do think she will have a new coach. I can see her come back one more time, win against a better stylistic opponent and THEN leave the sport while she repaired her image and stock some what. Then she'll be a full time member in the WWE some time around 2018.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2016)

Ronda will need to go back fighting scrubs or straight to the WWE


----------



## Kuya (Dec 31, 2016)

she can have a fake super fight at catchweight against Paige VaNzant then go to NXT and beat up that MMA female character on that roster


----------



## Kuya (Dec 31, 2016)

oh god can u imagine Joanna and Ronda at a catchweight? the mat would be painted in Ronda's blood


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 31, 2016)

Stringer said:


> take a look at this cunt's tweets, the fucking bastard actually thinks the fight was stopped too early
> 
> I mean he's completely out of his mind, apparently this mofo wanted Ronda to receive more punishment


It's a parody account


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

Kuya said:


> she can have a fake super fight at catchweight against Paige VaNzant then go to NXT and beat up that MMA female character on that roster


I want Liv Morgan to dominate Ronda at house shows for like two months straight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Jan 1, 2017)

Kuya said:


> oh god can u imagine Joanna and Ronda at a catchweight? the mat would be painted in Ronda's blood


If the size difference isn't too much for Joanna and Ronda's game plan is the same as her latest, we should expect a suicide note left at their post fight conference from Rousey.

Joanna really is a great fighter that has really set the standards high for FMMA.


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 1, 2017)

Lol Thank God. She Lost.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 2, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Larcher (Jan 3, 2017)

How do y'all rank the weight classes in the ufc based off the overall talent and entertainment value of each division right now? I rank it like this.

Male divisions:
Welterweight:
Middleweight
Lightweight
Bantamweight
Featherweight
Flyweight
Heavyweight
Light Heavyweight

Female divisions:
Strawweight
Bantamweight


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 3, 2017)

Larcher said:


> How do y'all rank the weight classes in the ufc based off the overall talent and entertainment value of each division right now? I rank it like this.
> 
> Male divisions:
> Welterweight:
> ...



Me and yours are the same except I have bantamweight and flyweight over middleweight and light heavyweight over heavyweight. Nice question tho I've always wondered where people ranked the divisions.


----------



## Larcher (Jan 3, 2017)

Shit I forget Featherweight.

I think Flyweight is underrated, there's talent there and fun fights, but I think it needs to grow and develop as a division like Bantamweight did. I'm sure they will eventually.

Light Heavyweight feels like it's frozen in time since Jones has been suspended and Stipe is the only legit guy in the heavyweight division right now. Cain is injured who knows how he'll fair once he recovers, (I say this as an avid fan of his) Overeem as great as he is will always be a glass jaw in danger of shattering, and Fabricio is getting older. JDS might be passable if he continues to fight like he did against Rothwell, but he needs to build himself up again.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 3, 2017)

I hope Bisping beats Woodley


----------



## Larcher (Jan 4, 2017)

Is that fight definitely happening now?


----------



## Kuya (Jan 5, 2017)

They both agreed to it, but UFC didn't officialize it. UFC would obviously rather push that fight instead of Romero. I'm sure everyone knows Romero is taking the belt of Bisping so might as well have the champion vs. champion fight first.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 5, 2017)

Gunners said:


> Not surprised that Rousey got scorched. As a boxing fan, I cannot complain about the match making in mma but throwing her in the ring with a top opponent with momentum was always going to be a risk.
> 
> I don't know if she will retire. If she wants to fight again, she should set her sights lower.



MMA at the top level isn't known for tune-up rights, really, especially for champions who just lost their title (Dillashaw fighting Assuncao, Weidman fighting Romero, Rockhold scheduled against Jacare, RDA scheduled against Ferguson, etc.). PRIDE used to do it well enough though, but that is one of the reasons why losses are more prevalent in MMA and not as big a deal as in boxing.

I think Shevchenko has a good shot at being the WBW champion next year, best clinch game in the division (outfought both Holm and Nunes there), one of the best strikers in MMA, very well rounded. Nunes is known to fade late and fold under pressure the longer a fight goes, dangerous as she is early. She is in that Rumble/Belfort front-running mold, and Shevchenko already withstood a pretty tough initial burst their first fight (where she was a bit timid) and has superior conditioning as well.



Larcher said:


> How do y'all rank the weight classes in the ufc based off the overall talent and entertainment value of each division right now? I rank it like this.
> 
> Male divisions:
> Welterweight:
> ...



FW
LW
BW
WW

then a pretty big dropoff, MW, LHW, and HW are top heavy, but have pretty mediocre to bad depth. Flyweight's depth is not as bad really, but not as top heavy. Also, the UFC just signed Magomed Bibulatov, one of the best flyweights in the world and few credible threats left for Johnson at 125-lbs.



Kuya said:


> I hope Bisping beats Woodley



I would hope Woodley starches him, but hope even more that fight doesn't happen right now. Can't stand champs these days not defending against the #1 contender. Bisping clearly doesn't want anything to do with Romero, for good reason. Embarrassing for the division that he is champion.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 5, 2017)

It is pretty crazy Miocic isn't getting Fighter of the Year on these media sites. He arguably had the best year any HW did in UFC history, knocked out 3 Top-5 opponents in the 1st round, including the #1 and #3 guys at the time (and Werdum is the clear #3 HW of all-time, Overeem and Arlovski are both arguably bottom 10). All of them were on big streaks, arguably the best streaks of their career too.

Miocic and Garbrandt should be #1 and #2, McGregor and Bisping getting it over them doesn't make much sense. It is mostly narrative based. 2016 Anderson Silva and Dan Henderson aren't elite fighters and Bisping had controversial decisions against both, and had a top Upset of the Year win which his year will be remember for in retrospect. McGregor got finished and won a controversial majority decision to the same guy ... And Diaz isn't much bigger than McGregor despite the hilarious Godzilla shit Dana White and him are trying to push with this 170 thing.


----------



## Larcher (Jan 5, 2017)

Stipe is mad underrated. He's had the most consistent year out of any champion, but being a HW people turn a blind eye on him. He's definitely going to have the most defenses out of any HW champion soon unless Cain comes back in full power even then it's a toss up.

MMA awards are more like Grammy awards now, so of course they'll endorse fighters more relevant in pop culture, which isn't an attempt at discrediting the accomplishments of McGregor and Bisping this year.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 5, 2017)

they're even making cartoon about this guy now lmao



Larcher said:


> How do y'all rank the weight classes in the ufc based off the overall talent and entertainment value of each division right now? I rank it like this.
> 
> Male divisions:
> Welterweight:
> ...


Lightweight
Featherweight
Welterweight:
Middleweight
Bantamweight
Strawweight
Female Bantamweights

LHW is the division I'm the least intrigued by atm even though it has two of my favorite fighters in it, no viable prospects and the division has been on a standstill for a little while. Flyweight is second to last. There's some hopes & fun matchups for heavyweight with Francis Ngannou making his way up the rankings, Ben Rothwell, Werdum and Mark Hunt still being in the frey. We'll see how that plays out.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Larcher (Jan 5, 2017)

Mark Hunt is facing Overeem iirc, still feel like it was a bit dumb of Hunt to make all these threats of leaving the UFC, if he didn't get Brock's purse. First because he fought Big Foot and Frank Mir on the juice not making a thing of it (not to mention the people he fought at Pride and Dream) Second it wasn't so much he hasn't acted upon these threats, but he seems to have turned a blind eye as if the whole thing never happened.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 6, 2017)

Larcher said:


> Mark Hunt is facing Overeem iirc, still feel like it was a bit dumb of Hunt to make all these threats of leaving the UFC, if he didn't get Brock's purse. First because he fought Big Foot and Frank Mir on the juice not making a thing of it (not to mention the people he fought at Pride and Dream) Second it wasn't so much he hasn't acted upon these threats, but he seems to have turned a blind eye as if the whole thing never happened.


yeah they're fighting in march, I found the announcement strange as well considering he didn't mince words with his rants and insults towards Dana and the UFC after Brock got busted.

From reports I read he asked that his contract contain a special clause that will give him his opponent's financial gains if they're busted, as of now they're still in negotions but we'll see if the UFC allows such a clause in his contract _(he also says he won't fight without that clause)_, honestly I'd be surprised but I guess time will tell.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 7, 2017)

Mark Hunt said he felt forced to come back. I 100% support Hunt's case in this whole thing.


----------



## Larcher (Jan 8, 2017)

Mark Hunt suggested it didn't matter Brock being on roids, cause he'd beat Brock anyways, so I can't really support him when he was acting totally surprised and done wrong by the UFC when Brock popped.

Rumours about Brock returning to clear his name in the Octagon are spreading, which makes me wonder if that was the plan all along when letting him fight at 205. Cause a shit tonne of controversy, get Brock in their again after the suspension this time off the juice. Everyone will tune into see what he's worth, some will wanna see him get shown up for a good for nothing walking pharmacy, some will wanna see him prove he's legit.

Controversy is always the second best thing in Dana's eyes it seems.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 9, 2017)

TriStar wants Rousey.


----------



## Larcher (Jan 11, 2017)

Tyron vs Bisping is seeming quite likely. 

Although Tyron is definitely proven champion material, he owes Demian Maia a shot at the title. His reluctance is even worse when Tyron is arguably the best suited counter to Maia from a stylistic perspective in the entire division. 

I think people here would be surprised at how fans think Micheal would fair against Romero due to his cardio and toughness, but I don't think that's gonna cut it against Yoel.


----------



## Larcher (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Kuya (Jan 16, 2017)

BJ 

Yair has a fun style to watch. He'll creep into the top 5 soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Jan 16, 2017)

Time for BJ to hang up the coat, sit back, relax and enjoy watching the sport he helped grow continue to grow. He deserves it.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 17, 2017)

He needs to retire. Hawaii wants him to retire. It is time. UFC can reward him by allowing him to be a special guest host from time to time on some of their shows so he can earn a little money on the side.


----------



## Larcher (Jan 17, 2017)

He's worth 20 million, so I doubt he even needs to worry about money, but if not then yeah go down the Bas Rutten  type post career.

Tyron and Wonder boy are rematching, don't find this fight obligatory, but hey their first match was a draw.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 26, 2017)

so about this weekend's fight card, who's tunning in?

I'd say we have a pretty descent main card, might set up some big fights in the months to come

in the undercard there is no interesting prospects so I'll probably skip that part except for *Aljamain Sterling* vs. *Raphael Assunção*, but I think most of these should be interesting:

Valentina Shevchenko vs. Julianna Pena
Donald Cerrone vs. Jorge Masvidal
Andrei Arlovski vs. Francis Ngannou
Alex Caceres vs. Jason Knight
Raphael Assunção vs. Aljamain Sterling


----------



## Larcher (Jan 28, 2017)

Andrei Arlovski vs Francis Ngannou and Valentina Shevchenko vs Julianna Pena are must watch for me.

I want Francis to win, cause the division needs new blood, but I also don't want Arlovski to lose yet another fight. I'll just swallow the bitter pill of veterans washing up. 

I want Valentina to win definitely. Hopefully her size disadvantage doesn't detriment her this fight like people speculate it will do eventually.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 28, 2017)

frankly if Arlovski loses again tonight it might be time for him to call it quits, watching his resurgence in the UFC was entertaining but the way things are going it'd suck to see him keep deteriorating his bodies and suffer terrible losses for a meager paycheck -- these knockouts he's getting fed are bound to affect his health once he retires

I got all my money on Valentina too, been high this chick for a while


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 28, 2017)

Armbar out of fucking nowhere.

Good Job, Valentina!.


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 28, 2017)

Donald cerrone got tkoed


----------



## Stringer (Jan 28, 2017)

wow all the fights in the main card were sick, the last three especially

I know for sure @Kuya didn't feel happy about Cerrone's loss =[

_Masvidal vs Cerrone:_
This was pretty much Masvidal's coming out party, despite having great skills he’s always been a guy that would coast in a fight after scoring some points – about time he changed things up and realized his true potential. His use of the jab was just beautiful, his agressivity and boxing were too much for Cowboy.

_Ngannou vs Arlovski:_
Francis Ngannou is gonna be a real problem for the heavyweight division, dude got them hands 

and last but not least, *Valentina*!!!!!!!

that rematch with Amanda Nunes is gonna be fireworks, she's the most complete fighter in that division imo


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 29, 2017)

# E A S Y M O N E Y


so happy for Masvidal, been supporting this guy for what feels like over a decade now. I said he would beat Cerrone for a long time now, bad match-up with his superior boxing and wrestling, and he has been calling for it for a while. That jab, countering Cerrone's kicks, staying out of kicking range and forcing exchanges in the pocket; that was like a much more efficient, much less volume, more kick heavy, and defensively responsible version of the Diaz-Cerrone fight, except against a much better Cerrone who has shown some of the best boxing of his career with Gibson. Cerrone looked pretty good early, but he lost confidence with that jab and hard counters to his kicks, and range control. Plus Cerrone has historically struggled in bigger fights when the spotlight was at its brightest with more pressure.




One of favourite fighters ever in the sport, and one of the most skilled and technical fighters I have seen in MMA, with some of the best overall boxing. The change in temperament and pressing more in recent fights has paid dividends, was so frustrating seeing him coast and throw away fights and make them closer than they had to be in the past. He is also the best personality/funniest guy since Matt Serra, imo, so easy to like and relate to. Dude has been so unlucky with decisions over his career dating back to the Palomino and Daley fights, Melendez injury, and not to mention one of the worst stoppages I have ever seen against Damm (he honestly has legit never been knocked out, great chin and heart). That might have been his coming out party as an elite fighter, but his coming out party was really when he destroyed Noons.

Cerrone should not have been out in that 2nd round. MMA refereeing and cornering still needs a lot of work. Dean with another mess up, but seeing Masvidal cool his corner down after the 1st when they were angry sums him up as a fighter.

Glad Shevchenko won as well, said after her fight with Nunes that I would pick her in a 5 rounder and I think I still would. Easily one of the handful of female fighters I enjoy watching. That was a slick set-up, GOAT-esque..



Assuncao hasn't looked the same since the injury. Shame, he was one of the best fighters in the sport a while ago. Still thought he won that fight, but didn't think it would be as close as it was.


----------



## Larcher (Jan 29, 2017)

Glad Jorge won, he showed a lot of composure while maintaining the appropriate aggression when he rocked Donald. 

Francis went straight up savage on Andrei. Dana seems to be very fond of him, for his size and aesthetic so I can see him being given a shot after beating a few more bottom half top 10 guys. Not that I think he could beat Stipe, but who knows.

Valentina did great, I thought she could win but I expected it to be with superior striking and keeping away from the ground. She's definitely been sold to me after this performance. Women's MMA in the UFC has definitely changed for the better. It's gone from being a division designed to make one person look dominant with no diversity to a promising division that's actually getting competitive.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 30, 2017)

Cerrone continuing the trend of disappointing his fans every 5 or 6 fights


----------



## Larcher (Jan 31, 2017)

Junior could be getting a shot at Stipe again now that he's not fighting Stefan Struve when he should have.

Their first fight was great and I'm not the biggest fan of rematches, especially when the heavyweight division needs a breath of fresh air, but this match is far from not justified. Stipes fight with Junior despite being a loss was when he really started to show what he was made of and I think he turned out a much better fighter because of it.

How does this rematch pan out to anyone here?


----------



## Stringer (Jan 31, 2017)

I'd comfortably lean towards Stipe in the rematch given the way he dominated most of the exchanges in earlier rounds and was mixing up his offensive pressure _(he did it much better than Dos Santos)_, cardio was Stipe's biggest foil in the first fight

now that he's had experience training for 5 rounds fights his conditioning should be up to par

but with these heavyweights one punch is all it takes to change the complexion of a fight so it'd be interesting to see how that plays out


----------



## Larcher (Feb 1, 2017)

Yeah, it was the one punch power that made junior a champion. I'm with you that Stipe has this one if I had to chose. 

Dana seems to quite switched on preparing for this year. Trying to get Nick Diaz back in the octagon, putting the foot down that Bisping has to face Yoel Romero, and I think he's really going to start promoting Francis Ngannou which I approve. 

All he needs to do is find a compromise with Connor McGregor (without threatening an epic fall) and this should be a really good year for the UFC.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 3, 2017)

UFC is in for a rough year with their 2 biggest stars gone. Im sure they are happy to have Jones back.

They need to play their cards right when it comes to Cody Garbrandt and Amanda Nunes.

They are f*cking up badly when it comes to Demetrius Johnson imo. He should have been on every PPV Conor or Rousey was on to help build his brand. He should be a megastar.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 3, 2017)

tbf they should completely revamp their marketing department -- as it is now and moving forward it doesn't make sense to rely on one or two big names to generate ppv interest when they have a roster reap with interesting talents

and by the way, UFC 205's main card is on replay right now on FS1


----------



## Larcher (Feb 4, 2017)

Some people are pessimistic about DJ, cause to them flyweight is a redundant division and that DJ needs to return to Bantamweight to prove he's truly the p4p best.

However I think he fits in fine as a flyweight considering he had a legitimate size and reach disadvantage fighting guys like Cruz. Flyweight also didn't get the opportunity to grow like bantam/featherweights did in the WEC, before it became a division in the UFC and there's talented fighters in the division beyond mighty mouse.

Jon Jones can come back and be marketed as this figure on a road to redemtion that didn't realise what he had until he lost it. Casuals would eat that narrative up, especially if he doesn't fuck up again and returns in spectacular fashion.

Connor will come back, even with all this drama I'm sure it will see closure and he'll at least fight the winner of the Tony/Khabib which I'll be excited to see.


----------



## Larcher (Feb 4, 2017)

Also promote Cody.

Female casuals would go mad over that friend with the right marketing.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 5, 2017)

The Korean zombie is back!!


----------



## Larcher (Feb 5, 2017)

And kicking ass!

Btw how effective is hapkido in the context of fighting in the octagon? I keep hearing about it but don't know much beyond it being a Korean martial art that focuses on grappling.


----------



## Larcher (Feb 7, 2017)

The WSOF seems like its about to dissolve. Both Marlon Moraes and David Branch have been stripped of their titles already this year and they lost their Flyweight champion not so long ago to the UFC.

Don't care much for Branch but he's improved a lot since his original UFC stint. Marlon Moraes coming over to the octagon would be great and I know @Lucifer Morningstar is a fan. He's like the only non UFC guy that I no doubt think could fight for the UFC title in their division. His manager has even challenged Jimmie Rivera.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 9, 2017)

Rory MacDonald is facing Paul Daley in May 


this will be the first time I tune in live for a Bellator card tbh


----------



## Larcher (Feb 9, 2017)

I like Rory, he seemed a bit weird in interviews but still down to earth. He's also really well rounded, putting on some GOAT fights. I'm glad he's moving onto a contract that he's happy with, but I hope him and the UFC cross paths again one day.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 9, 2017)

it definitely feels strange to see him in any other promotion than the UFC, he was always a staple of their roster

they gotta stop being so cheap and pay their key fighters what they're worth, it'd be better for everyone


----------



## Larcher (Feb 10, 2017)

Exactly, we as fans might even miss out on a GSP return if the UFC can't offer a fair compromise. Amanda Nunes didn't even get half the promotion and money as the person she completely destroyed who basically turned her back on the UFC after losing one fight. There's a roster full of trained killers that live and breathe this sport win or lose and they are under paid. Ridiculous.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 10, 2017)

PoinT_BlanK said:


>


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Silva shouldnt have won that


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm glad he tasted a W after so long

But, yeah, I had him losing


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Holm should have won that, that ref was waaay to passive


----------



## Larcher (Feb 12, 2017)

Anderson's biggest problem in that fight was how he kept engaging the clinch just to get hit. He also doesn't pull the trigger anymore which I think he could of. It's as if he's trying that Overeem transformation, but he takes things too slow letting things go in his opponents direction. This said it seems Anderson still has a chin and could have a mild resurgence (ofc not champion resurgence) in his career.

This also goes to show how vulnerable a champion Micheal Bisping is. His fight with Anderson could have gone to either person and Anderson showed he's at best bottom half top 10 as things stand now. It surprises the fuck out of me that people actually think Yoel isn't winning against the guy.

UFC'S women's Featherweight division was expected to be disappointing, giving inaugural title shots to women who were both being outclassed by top lower division women made it hard to take things seriously. Throw in a couple late shots to the head, clinching that ended nowhere, and Holly missing a perfect opportunity to KO/TKO Germaine just makes it even worst. Cyborgs USADA run in seems to be looking favourable for so I hope she smacks the division into shape.

I guess one thing I learned is when UFC 208 dissapoints just remember Jacare kicks ass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Feb 17, 2017)

GSP has officially came to a financial agreement for a multi-fight contract 

Whether he returns to his Kyokushin roots or proceeds to lay on top of people for the duration of the fight, it'll be great to see him back. Love the guy.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 18, 2017)

cool beans, he reps my city so I'm glad he's coming back

he said in a recent interview that he could make 155, the fight they teased between him and McGregor back at UFC 194 might actually happen now

the PPV numbers for that fight would be monstruous, altho I won't lie, I'd hate to see GSP lay on top of McGregor all night


----------



## Larcher (Feb 18, 2017)

Connor McGregor vs GSP would be great for the sport. Some argue GSP won't be the same draw in this era of the sport, but if it's against Connor they'll have no problem selling him to mainstream audiences considering his legitimate credentials. 

George vs Nate would be even better imo, simply because of the beef he had with Nick. I know Nate said he won't fight anyone besides Connor, but this would be another big money fight he could take.


----------



## Larcher (Feb 20, 2017)

Derrick Lewis 

I think I'm a fan of this guy now, I thought something was up when he was holding his stomach but all he needed was a shit. Calling out Rhonda made it even more priceless and that mini interim belt. Coach Edmund must be so proud. 

Lewis vs Ngannou should be next imo.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 20, 2017)

Larcher said:


> Connor McGregor vs GSP would be great for the sport. Some argue GSP won't be the same draw in this era of the sport, but if it's against Connor they'll have no problem selling him to mainstream audiences considering his legitimate credentials.
> 
> George vs Nate would be even better imo, simply because of the beef he had with Nick. I know Nate said he won't fight anyone besides Connor, but this would be another big money fight he could take.



Completely agree with this. In an article I read they were pondering on a Thompson or woodley vs gsp depending on who wins and a Maia fight. But I'm a little salty towards nate I've waited to see him fight for to long after the L to Connor


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 20, 2017)

But speaking of returns I'm still hyped on my boy Sung jung getting the returning KO victory.


----------



## Larcher (Feb 28, 2017)

Didn't realise Rick Story is on an indefinite hiatus to pursue fire fighting. Yeah, I know he's not the biggest loss in terms of talent (even if he still is a top 10-15 Welterweight) and I wouldn't call myself a fan particularly. He was generally a brawler that didn't have much finesse, but I admired how tough and determined he was in his fights. Best of luck to him in the future.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 1, 2017)

it's now official, GSP is fighting Michael Bisping for the 185 pound belt in his return bout


----------



## Larcher (Mar 1, 2017)

Whatever happened to it has to be Yoel Romero next?


----------



## Stringer (Mar 1, 2017)

money talks my man, that's Dana's modus operandi, always using misdirection when he's in the middle of negotiating contracts

if I were honest I'd also go Romero for the title bout, particularly because I'm certain GSP won't stick in the middleweight division if/after beating Bisping


----------



## Larcher (Mar 1, 2017)

Bisping is huge compared to George, as much as I agree with those that think a lot of the top 10 MW's could take the belt off him, size really does matter.

This isn't like Connor McGregor going up who iirc walks around at about 175 lbs, so he's a similar size to most elite LW's. George on the other hand is admittedly 185 lbs... that's suicide going into a division with guys that are at least 15-20 lbs heavier.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 1, 2017)

as much as size will factor in into that fight, I'd say Wonderboy and Woodley are much more dangerous fights for GSP than Bisping is in how they matchup and skillwise, I can see why he'd take that fight to get his feet wet

now, whether or not he's in over his head on this one, we'll see


----------



## Larcher (Mar 3, 2017)

You know what, fuck this shit. After all the bullshit the UFC'S been pulling lately, I still kept my chin up cause I knew I was gonna get Khabib vs Tony soon. Weight cutting is such a bitch.


----------



## Larcher (Mar 5, 2017)

Not a bad card overall from what I watched

The main event was enjoyable, even if it was similar to the previous volume vs significant damage toss up Tyron and Wonderboy had. Good on Tyron for winning, but he really needs to stop digging a whole for himself within the media as the fans started chewing him up pretty quickly about it. Demian Maia is rightfully next in line if he beats Jorge which I think is likely and hopefully the UFC won't try avoid giving him the shot.

Overeem vs Hunt was brutal, props to Hunt for staying in there as long as he did and I'm glad Overeem isn't giving up just yet. Part of me feels sorry for Hunt as a loss on top of all this commotion with the UFC is the last thing he needed. Dude must be devastated.

Mirsad vs Elkins was both inspirational and frustrating. Elkins really earned my respect toughing out enough make a come back knocking out FW's hottest prospect, but at the same time it's frustrating to see Mirsad take himself a step back due to bad fighting IQ. He looked killer in the first round outclassing Elkins standing and on the ground, but by round two he was still outriking him but he wasn't having the same effect grappling as his takedowns were getting stuffed, leaving openings for his opponent. Guess it goes to show no matter how much talent and potential you have being somewhat green in this sport can easily detriment you in a match. I'm sure Mirsad  will come back even better next fight and still has a bright future ahead of him.

Rashad vs Kelly was just really hard to watch and shows how the former needs to hang the gloves up.


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 6, 2017)

A lot of people are saying that Thompson got robbed.. I honestly don't see it.

In my opinion this was again, either a victory for Woodley or a draw.

Thompson won rounds 1 2 and 4 in my opinion, but those rounds were pretty uneventful, they both didn't land that many shots, but Thompson was the "aggressor" in terms of octagon positioning so he wins those. Woodley however, won round 3 with the takedown and subsequent beatdown he gave Thompson. He landed more strikes in those 2 minutes on the ground than both of them combined in the rounds before, arguably a 10-8 since Thompson did fuck-all that round (like the rounds before). And round 5 was definitely a 10-8. Two knockdowns and a near finish with no offense from Thompson whatsoever.

So either Woodley gets one 10-8 round and they draw, or he gets two and he wins. But Thompson definitely didn't win.


----------



## Larcher (Mar 6, 2017)

The salt is unreal over that fight. Significant damage should be valued far more than volume, especially when Wonderboy did nothing with that volume.


----------



## Larcher (Mar 12, 2017)

Edson Barboza is such an entertaining fighter to watch with a lot of talent to back it up. That knee to the head was insane after a tough first round, I was relieved he picked up the pace. Beneil Dariush is becoming suspect to me now, when it comes to his losses. This is the 2nd time he's had a strong 1st round and fallen through the next.


----------



## Mythoclast (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm expecting Rumble to tko DC at 210


----------



## Larcher (Apr 7, 2017)

The main fight I'm interested in is Chris vs Gegard. I'm rooting for Moose, as I wanna see him finally get his time to shine in the UFC by beating an elite MW. Then again it'll be sad to see Weidman lose three in a row. I just hope his name doesn't lose prestige, as the three guys he would have lost to are all bad motherfuckers.


----------



## Mythoclast (Apr 7, 2017)

I like Chris but i'm rooting for Gegard in this one.


----------



## Larcher (Apr 7, 2017)

Exactly, Gegard also mentioned this is his last fight on his UFC contract and he was teasing how he better be shown money to sign a new contract with them. If he leaves, that'll be yet another hard loss to the UFC this year in the space of only three months. 

WME need to pull their shit together, as they seem to know fuck all about what they're doing and are placing all their cards towards big money fights, while every other fighter is being lost in the shuffle. What's worse is how the big names are starting this yeah, nah approach with signing contracts and it's being speculated it could easily take until the end of the year for everything to come into agreement, so they're wasting everyone else's time.


----------



## Mythoclast (Apr 7, 2017)

The UFC better give Gerard big money because he deserves it.
 Goddammit USADA are so annoying


----------



## Larcher (Apr 7, 2017)

I like that USADA are clearing up the PED abuse, but they shouldn't even be nosing in on drugs fighters use that have nothing to do with gaining an unfair physical advantage. The athletic commissions are even worst, they fine these fighters ridiculous amounts of money as if they'd juiced themselves up to the eyeballs with roids and the excuse is "Well... Uh... Those are the rules... Haha"

Yeah, I hope they pay up to Gegard with Kelvin gone for who knows how long the only other MW's left worth giving a dam about in the UFC are Yoel, Jacare, Rockhold, Weidman, Whittaker and maybe Hendricks.  Michael is just a paper champ taking advantage of the GSP situation after being a Gatekeeper his whole career. Then there's Anderson and Vitor who need to hang up the gloves.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mythoclast (Apr 7, 2017)

DC's thinking he's a sneaky mofo..pushing down that towel to lose that excess 1.2lbs at the weigh ins

If only Khabib had done that he might have made weight


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Apr 7, 2017)

Here's to hoping Rumble wins Saturday. 

I don't really know who to root for in the Gegard / Weidman fight. I enjoy both of em.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 8, 2017)

as far as this card goes I'm only really interested in the main event tbh, I might catch replays of calvillo/gonzalez and weidman/mousasi


----------



## Larcher (Apr 8, 2017)

Watatsumi said:


> Here's to hoping Rumble wins Saturday.
> 
> I don't really know who to root for in the Gegard / Weidman fight. I enjoy both of em.


Root for Gegard. He needs a chance to properly shine in the UFC still to solidify his legacy.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2017)

Lol DC using old tricks to beat the scale


----------



## Kyu (Apr 9, 2017)

History repeats itself. 

I'm genuinely happy for DC, but sad for Rumble. His approach going in tho...


----------



## Kuya (Apr 9, 2017)

Mousasi looks ready for a title shot. They will run back the Weidman rematch tho obv.

Manuwa has a puncher's chance against Cormier, but he's even less of a puncher than Rumble.

Sad Rumble is walking away, but he never seemed like someone that was 100% into the combat sport. I respect his decision.


----------



## Mythoclast (Apr 9, 2017)

No Rumble,don't leave. I didn't like the fact that Weidman was trying to get a DQ win off of Gegard


----------



## Larcher (Apr 9, 2017)

Gegard vs Weidman was a good match and should have been the biggest win of Gegards career, but Dans clumsyness ruined the perfect moment. Gegard was clearly picking Weidman apart and could of likely scored the tko on Chris, even if he did manage to get out of harm's way he'd still be wobbled and much more gassed out than moose, so he'd of likely been swarmed in on. A rematch is likely on the basis that it's another excuse to keep the elite MW's busy while GSP vs Bisping is still being sorted out.

People underrated DC again it seems. I didn't understand how so many people saw Rumble winning with such certainty. His retirement came as a surprise, especially when Johnson was talking about DC being close to done, moving up to face Stipe and I still think he would have met Jon Jones somewhere down the line which I would have liked to see. Still I doubt he'd became champion, as I feel like there were always flaws in him such as cardio/folding under grappling pressure that were masked by how he's so dangerous standing up.

Anyways best of luck to him in the future, LHW have lost a significant figure in their roster which needs every good fighter they can get. Jones and Manuwa are in the title picture right now, but more importantly for me at least I wan a see Gus earn another title shot as he's my favorite in the division.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Apr 9, 2017)

Damn, sad to see Rumble go...but what the hell was up with his gameplan? Was really hoping to see him go against Jones one day. 

No comment on the Weidman / Gegard fight.


----------



## Larcher (Apr 9, 2017)

Dunno if he had a falling out with his corner over quitting, maybe the chemistry wasn't there during his camp and basically decided to do things his own way. They even walked out on him after the fight, while he was doing his farewell speech which was pretty sad tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Apr 9, 2017)

Yeah, him looking around asking where his corner went was sad as fuck.

I imagine his corner was pretty pissed, but damn. At least be there for the guy.

in other news, i am extremely excited about ufc 211.


----------



## Mythoclast (Apr 9, 2017)

I understand why his corner would be pissed at him and they have every right to be but walking out on him like that...that's just unacceptable.


----------



## Larcher (Apr 9, 2017)

I agree that Rumble didn't do himself any favours, but shit like that just gets to me simply thinking about the blood, sweat, tears, and perseverance between him and his coaches through out the years of Rumbles career. Then to end it all on bad terms just makes me feel really bad for all of them.

I concur with 211, that'll be the first card PPV card this year that's gonna have several good fights. 213 looks promising as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Larcher (Apr 9, 2017)

Maia vs Jorge is the fight I'm most hyped for, better hope the winner doesn't get left waiting for a title shot afterwards.

Stipe vs JDS will probably one of those fights where you wish the heavyweight division was like that all the time.

Should be cool to see Alveraz make his comeback, Joanna is always a pleasure to watch, Yair is taking a huge step up in competition but win/lose he'll learn a lot from fighting a veteran like Edgar, and I know some people are like "lol Flyweights" but I wanna see how Cejudo vs Sergio plays out as well.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Apr 9, 2017)

211 is the first card in a while that I'm looking forward to all the fights, at least on the maincard. Haven't looked into any of the other fights yet.

My two fights I'm looking forward to the most are Frankie / Yair and JDS / Stipe. Tbh I don't want any of them to lose

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 10, 2017)

Rumble is a must see fighter. UFC should offer him the big bucks. He'd be a great attraction at Heavyweight even though he'd be smaller. 

I'd love to see Rumble vs. JDS, Hunt or Reem


----------



## Larcher (Apr 10, 2017)

Watatsumi said:


> 211 is the first card in a while that I'm looking forward to all the fights, at least on the maincard. Haven't looked into any of the other fights yet.
> 
> My two fights I'm looking forward to the most are Frankie / Yair and JDS / Stipe. Tbh I don't want any of them to lose


If I had to chose who I'd want to win those two fights it'd Frankie and Stipe. JDS really earned my respect when everyone thought he was done, then went and kicked Ben Rothwell back into gatekeeping duties but I wanna see Stipe break the record. Truth be told I'm still hoping Stipe vs Cain happens, so it can be settled who the HW GOAT of this generation is. Frankie is Frankie, he's just hard not to get behind. Yair is making an even bigger leap than Choi in terms of competition, so it won't really hurt his momentum losing to Edgar imo. 



Kuya said:


> Rumble is a must see fighter. UFC should offer him the big bucks. He'd be a great attraction at Heavyweight even though he'd be smaller.
> 
> I'd love to see Rumble vs. JDS, Hunt or Reem



As much as I'd agree Rumble is a great attraction (heck I think the UFC missed out on a perfect opportunity to market him as their equivalent to Mike Tyson) but as Dana said it doesn't matter if you're still in the prime of your life when you start wanting to pursue something different, leaving is the best option. Rumble wouldn't be the same fighter as he wouldn't have the same passion that made him such a dominant force and you can't come in with that kinda mentality in such a dangerous sport.


----------



## Larcher (Apr 14, 2017)

Marlon Moraes is officially making his UFC debut against Raphael Assuncao at 212. Bantamweight keeps getting more and more stacked. I would rather Thomas Almeida, so Marlon can get his feet wet first, but that's not me saying he can't pull it off with Raphael but it's one hell of a test. Seems like the UFC are starting to pick up the pace after starting the year with a few dissapointing cards.


----------



## Mythoclast (Apr 18, 2017)

Mighty Mouse soloing the whole division .I hope he accomplishes his goal on the 15 title defence record


----------



## Larcher (Apr 18, 2017)

DJ looked so great in that fight, made Reis punch air standing and didn't give him any chance to grapple, until DJ was ready to grapple and submit him. 

The winner of Cejudo vs Pettis will likely be DJ's #11 defence.


----------



## Mythoclast (Apr 21, 2017)

People giving Mighty Mouse shit for not trash talking and trying to break the Spider's record which is just sad.

And it seems that we might get DC vs Jon Jones at 214 which would be amazing


----------



## Mythoclast (Apr 22, 2017)

Lord Lobov wins via flying armbar


----------



## Mythoclast (Apr 23, 2017)

Decisive win for Cub but i got to give Lobov credit.He tried his best and showed that he has a big heart
Also Mereno turned that fight around real quick


----------



## Larcher (Apr 23, 2017)

Yeah, Cub picked him apart from round 2 onwards, dunno if this puts him line for title contention but if he continues to push forward like this, I'm sure he'll get a shot somewhere down the line.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 24, 2017)

I wanna see Cub vs. Conor so bad


----------



## Larcher (Apr 24, 2017)

I doubt Connor will ever drop down to 145 again, until he loses the 155 belt which could be a while yet with the Mayweather fight, the Diaz trilogy, and the chance he goes up to 170 to challenge Tyron.

Khabib, Tony, Barbosa, and maybe Aldo if he moves up are the only guys at McGregors level imo.

Even then, it's still questionable if he can make 145 anymore.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 25, 2017)

Edgar can fight McGregor to at 155

Would also like to see Yair fight Conor


----------



## Larcher (Apr 26, 2017)

Forgot Frankie. Yeah, he could but he'd be undersized moving up, now that weight cutting is more prominent than when he was at the top of LW. He cut next to the nothing iirc. 

There are plenty of fun fights to be made with McGregor, many of which won't happen. Even with the baby due, he'll draw his attention back on the Mayweather fight which might not even happen until the end of the year. 

Who knows what he'll do after that.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 26, 2017)

McGregor's got the UFC by the balls


----------



## Larcher (Apr 27, 2017)

He certainly has.

Also Justin Gaethje is in the process of signing with the UFC, time for fucking WAR.


----------



## Mythoclast (Apr 27, 2017)

Larcher said:


> He certainly has.
> 
> Also Justin Gaethje is in the process of signing with the UFC, time for fucking WAR.



Damn,those leg kicks were fucking brutal and his striking reminds me of Hendo.
By the way what weight class is he in?


----------



## Larcher (Apr 27, 2017)

He's lightweight.

Very fun fighter to watch, although his fight IQ could use some sharpening and he needs to move his head more now that he's going to fight elite guys, his athleticism and toughness are unquestionable though. I wanna see him succeed tbh.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mythoclast (May 5, 2017)

Chris Weidman trolling Peige was just amazing.Finally getting a W after taking all those Ls


----------



## Mythoclast (May 7, 2017)

Congratz to Conor and Dee on their first child Conor Jack Mcgregor.

Also people have already started trolling

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Larcher (May 7, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mythoclast (May 11, 2017)

It seem like GSP vs Bisping is off.Yoel might get his shot which i don't mind tbh


----------



## Larcher (May 11, 2017)

Good riddance to GSP vs Bisping being called off. Hopefully this isn't a stunt to try make Georges fight in July, but it's Dana White so who knows. WME and Dana probably didn't anticipate such backfire from setting this fight up.


----------



## Kuya (May 11, 2017)

Silva deserves big money-making fights, he helped build the sport immensely. Though, I disagree with him getting interim/title shots in the near future. He should be fighting guys like GSP, Machida, Shogun, returning Rampage etc.


----------



## Larcher (May 12, 2017)

Yeah, hopefully the UFC and Anderson can come to an agreement.

How does everyone expect Yoel vs Bisping to go? I'm thinking Yoel hurts Bisping enough that can finish him before gassing.


----------



## Mythoclast (May 12, 2017)

Larcher said:


> Yeah, hopefully the UFC and Anderson can come to an agreement.
> 
> How does everyone expect Yoel vs Bisping to go? I'm thinking Yoel hurts Bisping enough that can finish him before gassing.


I don't see Yoel going 5 rounds so if he wants that belt he'll have KO Bisping.And Bisping already showed that he can take a beatdown


----------



## Kuya (May 13, 2017)

i still can't believe Bisping is champion

Yoel destroys him quite easily


----------



## Larcher (May 13, 2017)

Bisping can take a beating, but he can't depend on that alone especially when he probably won't be able to hurt Yoel when he's gassed. I can still see Bisping hesitating in caution that Yoel still can have a short explosion even when he's fatigued.


----------



## Mythoclast (May 13, 2017)

For some reason i think Jessica is going to cause an upset and beat Joanna.
And all the great match ups on this card has me pretty hyped.


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2017)

@Magnet40


----------



## Mythoclast (May 14, 2017)

Damn Edgar ground and pound the fuck out of Yair.The UFC needs to stop matching up their young superstars with veterans so early.
 Maia,the human backpack.Felt like Jorge won tbh.
Alvarez vs Poirier was going so well
Joanna retained her belt.Conrats to her.
JDS needs to retire.After those two beatdowns from Cain he was never the same.He doesn't even have a chin anymore.And congrats to Stipe for defending his belt once again.


----------



## Kyu (May 14, 2017)

Figured Stipe finishes JDS within the first 3 rounds but damn.

Healthy Cain is like a pipe dream at this point so who's next? Winner of Doom/Reem 3?


----------



## Mythoclast (May 14, 2017)

Kyu said:


> Healthy Cain is like a pipe dream at this point so who's next? Winner of Doom/Reem 3?


Cain was always my favorite heavyweight.
Francis could potencially get a title shot next


----------



## Larcher (May 14, 2017)

Fourth 1st round finish in a row now for Stipe, dude looks unbeatable. Cain needs to get his ass back into the octagon. Him and Stipe going at it has all the potential to be a HW GOAT fight.

Glad Maia and Frankie won. Veterans OP.


----------



## Magnet40 (May 19, 2017)

Mider T said:


> @Magnet40


Huh? Why am i tagged?


----------



## Kuya (May 20, 2017)

Rory and GSP will both be Welterweight champs by end of they year


----------



## Larcher (May 20, 2017)

Rory looked better than ever in his Bellator debut. Lima, Larkin, and Koreshkov are gonna get more than they can handle imo.


----------



## Magnet40 (May 21, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Rory and GSP will both be Welterweight champs by end of they year


???


----------



## Mythoclast (May 22, 2017)

Cyborg's getting in trouble but i don't blame her


----------



## Larcher (May 22, 2017)

Couldn't even see the punch, as the crowd blocked the camera when Cyborg hit her. It didn't seem hard at all though and it's really not a big deal.


----------



## Mythoclast (May 22, 2017)

Larcher said:


> Couldn't even see the punch, as the crowd blocked the camera when Cyborg hit her. It didn't seem hard at all though and it's really not a big deal.


Well Magana sure is making a big deal out of it.


----------



## Mythoclast (May 25, 2017)

Thorin said:


> is Conor ever coming back?


if he fights Floyd,i don't think he will
Also it seems that Ronda has made up her mind to never fight again


----------



## Kuya (May 26, 2017)

Conor will for sure be back.


----------



## Mythoclast (May 27, 2017)

Wow.Alot of people are giving DJ shit for not fighting TJ.But can you blame them tho

And damn,absolutely nobody wants to fight Cyborg.
Nunes and Germaine ducking for their lives


----------



## Larcher (May 27, 2017)

Not really, TJ is a Bantamweight that hasn't even shown he can make 125 (I mean he's not huge for BW, but he's average size there) If he couldn't and gets an immediate shot, that's a huge blow to the flyweight division which is still developing.


----------



## Mythoclast (May 27, 2017)

I agree,but there are a bunch of fans bashing him for not taking the fight.


----------



## Kuya (May 27, 2017)

DJ isn't ducking TJ. He is respecting his division and those deserving. DJ never ducks anyone and would DESTROY TJ. Or at least outpoint the shit out of him.


----------



## Mythoclast (May 28, 2017)

Damn i really hope the ufc cuts Magana.She posting images of herself in hospital after barely getting tagged by Cyborg.smh


----------



## Nihonjin (May 28, 2017)

Gus is the truth, absolute master class..


----------



## Larcher (May 28, 2017)

Gus is back and better than ever, shit was an uppercut clinic. Props to Texeira for that chin and his heavy shots kept Gustafsson moving into different angles and stay unpredictable.

Congrats to him and his now fiancé as well. I hope Gus can put it all together next title fight he gets the way I feel he can.


----------



## Mythoclast (May 29, 2017)

Damn,i can't go on any MMA vid without seeing people hating on Mighty Mouse.
Also Mangana got kick out of her gym


----------



## Mythoclast (Jun 3, 2017)

Aldo or Holloway?
I'm siding with Max but going against Jose is hard asf


----------



## Mythoclast (Jun 3, 2017)

Thorin said:


> winner is still a paper champ


so is Conor


----------



## Larcher (Jun 3, 2017)

Aldo vs Holloway is a tough fight to call. I guess I'll favour Aldo, but who knows?


----------



## Mythoclast (Jun 3, 2017)

Thorin said:


> nuh he already beat those guys


Until he defends his belt he's a paper champ.And he beat a 20 year old Holloway.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 4, 2017)

Max has one hell of a chin...
Man, that was hard to watch, but I saw this coming.
End of a king. 
RIP!


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 4, 2017)

I think Aldo should just get one more W and call it a career.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jun 4, 2017)

Fuck yeah!lets go Max.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jun 4, 2017)

Claudia was an easy pick to win the co-main. There was no reason for me to believe KK could handle her wrestling, but definitely didn't think it would end in a 1st round sub. Karolina's immediate reaction afterwards was kind of tough to watch.

Going into the main event felt like a coin flip. Aldo put on a good performance, and probably won the first and (close) second round, but Holloway is one of those fighters that gets more and more dangerous as time goes on. At the rate the fight was going, I figured Holloway would take him out in the championship rounds, but definitely didn't think he'd put Aldo away like that in the 3rd.

Also, Vitor signing up for 5 more fights after all that talk about retirement was pretty damn funny. Should've saw it coming.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jun 4, 2017)

Ugh..I feel bad for KK and Aldo


----------



## Larcher (Jun 4, 2017)

It's the end of an era. All hail Holloway. 

Was so stoked to see Marlon Moraes make his debut, even if the judges thought he lost I would have given the fight to him and at least we know he can hang with the best.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 5, 2017)

Hawaii is so proud of Holloway (and Yance).

I was watching live streams from some of the bars and they went apeshit. The whole island popped fireworks that night too lmao.

I really hope they bring UFC to Hawaii. It's just hard because I'm sure the taxes are so ridiculously high. Getting a gallon of milk in Hawaii is ridiculous too. I've been to some stores where a gallon of milk goes for freaking $10.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jun 9, 2017)

Lewis vs Hunt is gonna be great


----------



## Bump (Jun 11, 2017)

Hunt looked good, feel bad for Lewis but if its true about that back injury its time to hang em up. Sad to see another HW gm though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Jun 11, 2017)

Was expecting a collision course from Hunt vs Lewis, but instead we got a calculating and patient mark hunt waiting for the right to go in for the kill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mythoclast (Jun 11, 2017)

Guess we won't be having a Lewis vs Ngannou fight.


----------



## Bump (Jun 11, 2017)

King Khaos said:


> Guess we won't be having a Lewis vs Ngannou fight.



JDS needs a break could aswell put him against Ngannou


----------



## Mythoclast (Jun 11, 2017)

Bumps said:


> JDS needs a break could aswell put him against Ngannou


I really think JDS should hang it up.


----------



## Bump (Jun 11, 2017)

King Khaos said:


> I really think JDS should hang it up.


If he wants another title run id say hang em up, but he could make easy money from top 15-7 fighters tbh


----------



## Mythoclast (Jun 11, 2017)

Bumps said:


> If he wants another title run id say hang em up, but he could make easy money from top 15-7 fighters tbh


yeah,i don't think he compete with the top guys anymore.


----------



## Bump (Jun 11, 2017)

King Khaos said:


> yeah,i don't think he compete with the top guys anymore.



Well judging from UFC rankings for the HW's and I didnt even know Ngannou was ranked as high as 5, thats makes me want the Hunt fight even more now then

JDS vs Travis Browne makes sense and anyone below him, he would be competitive


----------



## Mythoclast (Jun 11, 2017)

Bumps said:


> Well judging from UFC rankings for the HW's and I didnt even know Ngannou was ranked as high as 5, thats makes me want the Hunt fight even more now then
> 
> JDS vs Travis Browne makes sense and anyone below him, he would be competitive


Yeah,that would make sense.He should rack up some wins to boost his confidence.


----------



## Bump (Jun 11, 2017)

I could see him KOing Happa


----------



## Kuya (Jun 12, 2017)

Bump said:


> I could see him KOing Happa



Mostly because Hapa is with the worst coach in all of MMA.

Remember when Travis was like the undisputed bronze medalist to JDS and Cain not too long ago? Dude had a super bright future.

But anyways, the Hunt vs. Brown matchup is intriguing to me as they are both Polynesian and they probably have a lot of respect for each other. Fans in Hawaii would be split on that fight. Browne is a huge supporter of Max Holloway and has been repping Max Holloway shirts the past week.


----------



## Larcher (Jun 12, 2017)

Yeah, it's amazing how Travis Brown has fallen from grace. He would of likely fought for the title down the line, if he stuck with Jackson Wink, but he threw it all away to train with bae. I'm really starting to wonder why Ronda or anyone else is unexplainably loyal to Edmond. Is he a close friend? Does he have any form of blackmail towards his fighters? Or do they simply stick their, because they can't bother with one of the elite camps challenging and taking them out their comfort zone to make sure they're the best fighters they can be?


----------



## Bump (Jun 12, 2017)

Larcher said:


> Yeah, it's amazing how Travis Brown has fallen from grace. He would of likely fought for the title down the line, if he stuck with Jackson Wink, but he threw it all away to train with bae. I'm really starting to wonder why Ronda or anyone else is unexplainably loyal to Edmond. Is he a close friend? Does he have any form of blackmail towards his fighters? Or do they simply stick their, because they can't bother with one of the elite camps challenging and taking them out their comfort zone to make sure they're the best fighters they can be?



Edmond is Rousey close friend, has to be lol At this point an elite camp wont do anything for Browne he isnt their mentally, he got rousey money he doesn't want no hands



Kuya said:


> Mostly because Hapa is with the worst coach in all of MMA.
> 
> Remember when Travis was like the undisputed bronze medalist to JDS and Cain not too long ago? Dude had a super bright future.
> 
> But anyways, the Hunt vs. Brown matchup is intriguing to me as they are both Polynesian and they probably have a lot of respect for each other. Fans in Hawaii would be split on that fight. Browne is a huge supporter of Max Holloway and has been repping Max Holloway shirts the past week.



Id love a Hunt/Browne fight and that as co main to Max/Edgar in Hawaii with Yancy and BJ on the card, lorddddd


----------



## Bump (Jun 13, 2017)

Bellator grabbed some great new free agents, Goldie is making a comeback


----------



## Kuya (Jun 15, 2017)

I really wanna throw down $100 on McGregor hoping that his left can connect and because the odds are so great.

97% sure McGregor lands less than 10 punches and 0 significant ones in the fight tho...


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jun 16, 2017)

Whether Conor beats him or not, he's already won. All in just 5 years, the man has gone from collecting welfare checks, to making a 100 million for pretty much an exhibition match.

As much as I'd like to see Conor shock the world, Floyd is just way too good for this to be competitive. Even if Conor somehow lands his left hand clean, I doubt it'd be enough to knock Floyd out with a single shot considering the punches we've seen him take from the likes of Mosley.

However, if Conor somehow pulls this off, lucky or not, I'm willing to go as far as naming my first born son after him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Jun 16, 2017)

I doubt Connor would care much, if he lost. He knows full well he'd pick Floyd apart in any other fighting format. The fact he has the balls to challenge Floyd in his sport, while Floyd wouldn't dare step into the octagon leaves McGregor with the moral high ground.


----------



## Bump (Jun 16, 2017)

> Cris Cyborg vs. Megan Anderson for the women's 145 title at UFC 214 is very close to being finalized, I'm told. Almost there. Looking good.



As from Ariel Helwani 

This is great news, GDR deserves to be stripped of the belt but is it too soon for Anderson to be fighting Cyborg?


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jun 16, 2017)

GDR is no doubt going to go down as one of the worst champions in UFC history.

As for Cyborg vs Anderson, it's hard for me to imagine a scenario where Cyborg doesn't destroy her. Megan Anderson is a promising prospect, but I think her footwork and head movement are going to need a lot more work before she can stand with the likes of Cyborg.


----------



## Bump (Jun 16, 2017)

Id agree the way she won the belt was even appealing, i had it 49-48 Holm aswell

Yeah her head movement isnt up to par with the shots and hand speed of Cyborg, I think she should stay in Invicta and give Cyborg some UFC names, Zigano, Holm , Corrie thats already 3 title fights hell even Eye and let Anderson hone her skills a tad more.


----------



## Larcher (Jun 17, 2017)

GDR is a disgrace. She got an undeserved title shot in a higher weight class when she was losing to BW's and won a controversial decision to win the WFW strap. Then she lays low for a while, due to injuries not really addressing future title defences. Now she's presumably recovered, GDR has the audacity to out of nowhere refuse fighting Cyborg because she's a cheat when on numerous occasions she tagged Holly after the bell. It actually made me want to see her get ktfo against Cyborg.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2017)

I was supposed to be at the UFC event today in Singapore but it's 10 hours away . 

Kicking myself that I wasn't able to go though.


----------



## Larcher (Jun 17, 2017)

Jorge and Wonderboy agreed to fight in Singapore. Should be a great fight.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jun 17, 2017)

Holly Holm's head kick KO was nice, but everything before that in the main event has me seriously worried Holly Holm has not learned a thing from her 3 fight losing streak. If she can't find it in herself to get aggressive with Bethe Correia, there isn't much hope for her against women like Amanda Nunes or Valentina.

She has the experience, tools, and athleticism to hang with the best in her division, but all that goes out the window if she is going to be so tentative to strike against even the likes of Bethe (who even RR lit up in like 30 seconds only 2 years ago)


Larcher said:


> Jorge and Wonderboy agreed to fight in Singapore. Should be a great fight.


Absolutely. It's by far the most interesting welterweight match-up for me right now.


----------



## Bump (Jun 17, 2017)

Larcher said:


> Jorge and Wonderboy agreed to fight in Singapore. Should be a great fight.



Winner gets next shot?


----------



## Larcher (Jun 17, 2017)

Bump said:


> Winner gets next shot?


It depends, the winner of Lawler/Cowboy would have a claim to a shot, too. Instead, I'd book the winner of Jorge/Wonderboy vs the winner of Lawler/Cerrone then give who ever has their hand raised in that fight gets a title shot. Obviously, Maia is in line first. Only problem with this solution is Jorge and Cerrone could end up duking it out not long after their recent fight.

Honestly, the Welterweight division is great as far as I'm concerned. I think WW during GSP's reign was the most stacked division we've seen in MMA so far. In addition to one of the P4P best you had prime Matt Hughes, prime BJ Penn, Nick Diaz, Carlos Condit, Jon Fitch, Jake Shields, etc. It's safe from stagnating for a bit yet, but there's a lack of young, rising welterweights that you see from some other divisions. Most top welterweights currently will only be elite for a few more years and then it's retirement time.


----------



## Bump (Jun 17, 2017)

Larcher said:


> It depends, the winner of Lawler/Cowboy would have a claim to a shot, too. Instead, I'd book the winner of Jorge/Wonderboy vs the winner of Lawler/Cerrone then give who ever has their hand raised in that fight gets a title shot. Obviously, Maia is in line first. Only problem with this solution is Jorge and Cerrone could end up duking it out not long after their recent fight.
> 
> Honestly, the Welterweight division is great as far as I'm concerned. I think WW during GSP's reign was the most stacked division we've seen in MMA so far. In addition to one of the P4P best you had prime Matt Hughes, prime BJ Penn, Nick Diaz, Carlos Condit, Jon Fitch, Jake Shields, etc. It's safe from stagnating for a bit yet, but there's a lack of young, rising welterweights that you see from some other divisions. Most top welterweights currently will only be elite for a few more years and then it's retirement time.



Id say it depends on the winner of Woodley/Maia

Jorge/Wonderboy makes the most sense in terms of number one contendor but if both Wonderboy and Woodley win I cant see the UFC in a rush to run that fight back again so then Lawler/Cerrone winner  might come in to place. Also I know people dont want it but Diaz and GSP both can easily get shots at the belt. 

Diaz/Maia 

To your point yes WW was the most stacked and that's why i always rank GSP as P4P#1 over Anderson he fought a generation of killers, contenders and legends.

Plus Dos Anjos now became a contender with 2 more name fights he could be in the mix.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jun 22, 2017)

Cody is such a fucking douchebag.TJ has gain a ton of fans since this season of TUF.Cody has no idea how much he's helped improve TJ's image.


----------



## Bump (Jun 22, 2017)

King Khaos said:


> Cody is such a fucking douchebag.TJ has gain a ton of fans since this season of TUF.Cody has no idea how much he's helped improve TJ's image.



IDK about that TJ has lost alot of fans by the way hes been acting about DJ tbh


----------



## Mythoclast (Jun 22, 2017)

Bump said:


> IDK about that TJ has lost alot of fans by the way hes been acting about DJ tbh


It's actually the other way round.Fans have been giving DJ shit for not taking the fight.


----------



## Bump (Jun 22, 2017)

King Khaos said:


> It's actually the other way round.Fans have been giving DJ shit for not taking the fight.



 Id say 60/40 with the backlash, most of them see his points they might no agree with his demands but they agree. Personally im not a TJ fan i think he should get atleast one fight at 125 becuase this might be a Pettis/Max issue all over again.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jun 22, 2017)

Bump said:


> Id say 60/40 with the backlash, most of them see his points they might no agree with his demands but they agree. Personally im not a TJ fan i think he should get atleast one fight at 125 becuase this might be a Pettis/Max issue all over again.


To date,i haven't seen anyone hate on TJ for wanting to fight DJ.


----------



## Larcher (Jun 24, 2017)

Hendricks missing weight at 185 now too 

Guess he thought moving up meant no strict dieting.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jun 24, 2017)

He can't make weight for shit.
Dude should move up to heavyweight.


----------



## Bump (Jun 24, 2017)

Bader


----------



## Mythoclast (Jun 25, 2017)

I think it's time for Fedor to hang them gloves up.He just isn't the same anymore


----------



## Larcher (Jun 25, 2017)

Larcher said:


> My heart will sink if Fedor loses to Mitrione.



Heart sinking rn


----------



## Bump (Jun 25, 2017)

King Khaos said:


> I think it's time for Fedor to hang them gloves up.He just isn't the same anymore



He still knocked down Matt, give him Sonnen


----------



## Mythoclast (Jun 25, 2017)

Bump said:


> He still knocked down Matt, give him Sonnen


Yeah.I'd like him to go out with one last W.And Chael is just the person that i'll be giving it to him


----------



## Bump (Jun 25, 2017)

King Khaos said:


> Yeah.I'd like him to go out with one last W.And Chael is just the person that i'll be giving it to him


 If Wandy rocked him, Fedor would kill him


----------



## Larcher (Jun 25, 2017)

Chael has pillow hands and isn't even an efficient striker, he'll try wrestling with Fedor which I don't think Fedor has gotten worst in. It's mainly his striking that's taken a dive even if there's still a lot of power behind his hands.


----------



## Bump (Jun 25, 2017)

Anyone watching the fights tonight?


----------



## Mythoclast (Jun 26, 2017)

Yamasaki with another controversial stoppage


----------



## Larcher (Jun 26, 2017)

Yeah, as a Chiesa fan that stoppage was infuriating. Some say he was done for anyways but we couldn't know for sure.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 26, 2017)

Larcher said:


> Yeah, as a Chiesa fan that stoppage was infuriating. Some say he was done for anyways but we couldn't know for sure.


we do know he was done, no way he was getting out of that choke -- not only that but replay footage actually show him going limp

the main problem with Yamasaki's stoppage is that it gives Chiesa an excuse to contest the outcome, so in that sense it would have been better if the ref let it him go out on his shield, just to leave no doubt


----------



## Larcher (Jun 26, 2017)

Well yeah, there's that as well. I doubt there'll be an immediate  rematch and the commission never even overturn victories far more controversial than this one.

I'm interested to see where Kevin Lee goes from here. He seems like the new Josh Koshcheck, albeit I have serious doubt any wresting/grappling orientated fighter is gonna be able to be LW champ if Khabib starts pulling his shit together, unless Kevin improves his stand up, leans a bit  more towards striking than he does now and learn how to utilise that dam reach of his.


----------



## Bump (Jun 26, 2017)

King Khaos said:


> Yamasaki with another controversial stoppage







Larcher said:


> Yeah, as a Chiesa fan that stoppage was infuriating. Some say he was done for anyways but we couldn't know for sure.



Same feeling, he also robbed Lee because if he was going to win his win is now tainted. I think we should get a rematch at 214, stack that card

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 27, 2017)

Do people really find the stoppage that controversial?

Look at Chiesas arms right before the stoppage, he went from handfighting to his hands floating in front of him shaking back and fort aimlessly because he was losing consciousness. With 45 seconds to go, whether you flex your neck or not,  you'll be dead before the round ends if the ref doesn't step in. 

Should Mario have waited for him to go completely out,  yes. But that was at most a second or two later.

If the referee stopped the Misha Holm fight while she was punching air, you'd have this situation. It was over.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jun 27, 2017)

Yamasaki's stoppage was premature, but Chiesa was no doubt done for.

People keep comparing it to the choke in the Herrig/Kish fight, but this was a whole different scenario. Herrig's choke was done at a different angle (Felice was higher up on Kish's body), and she didn't have her body triangle locked in, which allowed Kish to get out of it by thrusting her hips and rolling off to her side.

With Lee/Chiesa situation, Kevin had the choke locked in, the body triangle locked in, and had his back against the cage. Chiesa couldn't hip thrust, cage walk, or roll over. That situation (unlike the Herrige/Kish choke) is a tap or nap spot with no other alternatives.

Chiesa kept going on about how he was still defending the choke because he was flexing his neck in hopes that Kevin would burn out, but you're not going to tough it out for almost a full minute against a tight choke from a relatively fresh opponent who doesn't even have a full round of fatigue on him. Even more so, considering Chiesa's body was already going limp a few seconds after Kevin locked it in.

Yamasaki should've have waited for Chiesa to tap or go to sleep, but he was only a couple seconds early on a stoppage that was inevitable given that spot. The call was premature, but it doesn't really change anything besides possibly giving Chiesa a completely unnecessary rematch for a fight he would've lost either way.


----------



## Larcher (Jun 27, 2017)

How does everyone see the Gaejthe vs Johnson fight going? A lot of people are mixed on the outcome. I don't mind Gaejthe's chances going into the fight and I'm rooting for him, but MJ definitely is a tough welcoming.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm going to have to sit down one of these days before the fight and familiarize myself more with Gaejthe. From what I've seen of him in highlight reels, it should be a wild fight. 

Gaejthe seems to have the skill set (wrestling and some creative striking) to beat MJ, but if he goes out there and turns this into a brawl... I don't see it ending well for him at all.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jun 28, 2017)

Cerrone is injured and Megan pulls out.
Welp!There goes the hype for 213.


----------



## Larcher (Jun 28, 2017)

Welp, for someone who's supposed to be the busiest fighter in the game he certainly hasn't fought much this year. Didn't even realize Cyborg v vs Anderson was agreed upon yet, but dam somebody find Cyborg a fight.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jun 28, 2017)

JDS up against Ngannou at 215.I really hope JDS wins but i wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 29, 2017)

JDS gonna get knocked the f*ck out


----------



## Stringer (Jun 29, 2017)

word up, dude's a monster

Ngannou is the future of the heavyweight division


----------



## Larcher (Jun 30, 2017)

He's also moved his training over to the US recently. I wouldn't count Junior out though. His last fight simply showed how crazy a run Stipe's on currently. His chin isn't the same no more, but he'll definitely test Ngannou on a technical level.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jun 30, 2017)

Does Nick even give a darn anymore?

Damn..MJ just stooped to a new low


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 30, 2017)

I need to see more from Ngannou before I'd call him a real future contender, he's looked good but hasn't really proven much yet, JDS could be the fight he can prove he's legit in, tho there are question marks surrounding him after he straight up quit in the second Stipe fight.  I could see Ngannou with a quick knockout, seems the wars  JDS has been in took a toll on his chin and his defense was never good in the first place. So if he can't take a shot anymore then RIP.

More hyped for the upcoming Reem v Werdum rubber-match even with the second fight being as bad as it was, I can't see a repeat of that happening

oh and I'm late but that Bellator event was ridiculous


----------



## Larcher (Jun 30, 2017)

King Khaos said:


> Does Nick even give a darn anymore?
> 
> Damn..MJ just stooped to a new low


I have no clue why he's even chose to be under USADA regulation when he's straight up dismissed every fight offered to him, since came out of suspension. Then again, USADA only need to follow his Snapchat to know where he is at any given time.

MJ's trying too hard. All that talk of inbreeding and he's the guy who said "I eat my shit whole" 


Sasuke said:


> I need to see more from Ngannou before I'd call him a real future contender, he's looked good but hasn't really proven much yet, JDS could be the fight he can prove he's legit in, tho there are question marks surrounding him after he straight up quit in the second Stipe fight.  I could see Ngannou with a quick knockout, seems the wars  JDS has been in took a toll on his chin and his defense was never good in the first place. So if he can't take a shot anymore then RIP.
> 
> More hyped for the upcoming Reem v Werdum rubber-match even with the second fight being as bad as it was, I can't see a repeat of that happening
> 
> oh and I'm late but that Bellator event was ridiculous


Tbh, if we're talking about the HW division, I think Alexander Volkov is a dark horse in the division. His fight with Nelson proves he's came a long way since the Bellator days, if he beats Struve I feel he should be given a HW wolf as well to see whether or not he's ready for UFC title shot.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 2, 2017)

The UFC 214 card is incredibly stacked!.I can definitely see i bringing in 1 Million$.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 3, 2017)

Sasuke said:


> I need to see more from Ngannou before I'd call him a real future contender, he's looked good but hasn't really proven much yet, JDS could be the fight he can prove he's legit in, tho there are question marks surrounding him after he straight up quit in the second Stipe fight.  I could see Ngannou with a quick knockout, seems the wars  JDS has been in took a toll on his chin and his defense was never good in the first place. So if he can't take a shot anymore then RIP.
> 
> More hyped for the upcoming Reem v Werdum rubber-match even with the second fight being as bad as it was, I can't see a repeat of that happening
> 
> oh and I'm late but that Bellator event was ridiculous



It's less about crowning Ngannou as a contender and more about the heavyweight division being shallow AF.

there's still a piece of me that believes Cain is the best in division.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 3, 2017)

Cain vs Stipe is the match to make and Cain vs Overeem I suppose, after those matches happen idk if there's anything else I really care for in the HW division tbh.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 7, 2017)

i'm pretty hyped for this press conference.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 8, 2017)

Holy fucking shit Gaethje vs Johnson was incredible.

Glad my boy won. He was wild and didnt give Johnson any space to breath, no matter how many bombs were dropped Justin kept going. Many doubted him, but it seems brawling and toughing it out with crazy determination still has a place in elite fighting.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 8, 2017)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> in the UFC: Mirsad Bektic, Jose Aldo, Jacare Souza, Robbie Lawler, Rafael dos Anjos, TJ Dillashaw, Chris Weidman, GSP, Demian Maia, Robert Whittaker, Yoel Romero, Khabib Nurmagomedov, Gegard Mousasi, Jorge Masvidal, Cub Swanson, Frankie Edgar, Stipe Miocic, Jimmie Rivera, Eddie Alvarez, Kevin Lee
> 
> Outside UFC it is easily Marlon Moraes, shame he is staying with WSOF for now. I also like Timur Valiev, Douglas Lima, Pat Curran (not as much recently though, past his best), Mateusz Gamrot, Marat Gafurov, Hideo Tokoro, Kotetsu Boku, Tom Duquesnoy (potential to be the next big thing if he stays at 135-lbs when he eventually gets to the UFC), Justin Gaethje, some other Russians / Europeans as well, mainly prospects and regional guys..
> 
> ...



That is why Gaethje is one of my favourite fighters to watch, up there as the most exciting LW ever. Probably the most exciting since prime Eddie Alvarez with his wars in DREAM and Bellator (Hansen, Kawajiri, and the Chandler fights mainly). His pressure game and inside game/clinch-work is just suffocating, and his durability/toughness is admirable. He probably has the best low kicks in the division outside of Barboza (might be forgetting someone) and Johnson is one of the best punchers in the division (with some of the quickest hand-speed), with a solid counter game and some of the best work in the pocket with that with his positioning and footwork.

A lot of people said Johnson would KO him and his style wouldn't work against "UFC fighters".. Round of the Year and easily the best fight I have seen this year as well. His jab helped a lot, the Gaethje from a couple years ago probably gets stopped. Quick, straight punches, low kicks. Defensively (though he is not strong) showed a tight guard, and even a bit of decent head movement. His pressure footwork was better than ever, especially considering his opponent's use of angles, footwork, and back-weighted counters. Before that uppercut in the first by Johnson, Gaethje was comfortably taking the round which I wasn't expecting in the 1st. People said he needed to change his style, but you can't just completely change a fighter whose comfortable with his game that reflects his temperament. His team should have always worked on making his brawling style more effective, not changing it, and he showed subtle improvements in his game.

If anyone here hasn't seen his WSOF fights, you should get on that, especially the Palomino (both) and Firmino fights (the Foster fight was a clinic as well but not the level of excitement of the other 3). He just demoralizes and drowns people with his pressure and brawling style, from accumulation of body punches, body kicks, knees to the body, low kicks, etc. Just so much variety. I wonder if he is going to continue to neglect his wrestling though..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 8, 2017)

Justin should fight Lee next


----------



## Kuya (Jul 8, 2017)

Nunes is medically cleared and still won't fight. Sounds scared to me.

Joanna begging Dana for the fight. Dana doesn't want to throw his 115 champ in there.

Joanna probably one of my 5 favorite fighters. Holloway is clear #1


----------



## Kuya (Jul 8, 2017)

freak of nature


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 8, 2017)

Valentina would murk Joanna 
Really looking forward to Robert vs Romero


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 9, 2017)

Incredibly close fight by Yoel and Robert.They both show'd a lot of heart.
Why Bisping always got to be a dick?I hope Robert murks him when they fight.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 9, 2017)

King Khaos said:


> Valentina would murk Joanna



She is 3-0 against Jedrzejczyk in amateur muay thai competition, and outclassed her for the most part (this was over a decade ago, though). I think that fight could happen at 125-lbs in the future.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 9, 2017)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> She is 3-0 against Jedrzejczyk in amateur muay thai competition, and outclassed her for the most part (this was over a decade ago, though). I think that fight could happen at 125-lbs in the future.


wow,an entire decade?! I have no doubt that Joanna has evolved from then to now,so if they were to agree to fight,it would definitely be a war.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 9, 2017)

King Khaos said:


> wow,an entire decade?! I have no doubt that Joanna has evolved from then to now,so if they were to agree to fight it would definitely be a war.



Yeah, the first one was from ~11 years ago. I have been an advocate of Shevchenko's for a long time now, and there was video footage of the full matches for the latter two in the past, but can't find them right now. Here is a highlight video, though:


----------



## Larcher (Jul 9, 2017)

Close fight between Romero and Whittaker, but the judges made the right call. Hope Bisping is happy that being a classless pussy screwed someone out of a deserved title shot. Whittaker has a bright future and I'm sure he'll restore order to the division. Now all we need is Gegard vs Rockhold.

Sad to see Amanda bailing on us, but what can we do? Pettis looked like he's finding his old self again, hopefully he'll work his way back up to stack LW even more.

I personally thought Werdum got robbed, I don't think Overeem should be given another shot yet. He should either fight Cain or the winner of Ngannou\JDS. Travis Browne losing to that Ezekiel choke meme guy was hilarious, even now that he's left Edmond the damage can't be undone now he's wasted his prime years with a shitty coach to keep his gf happy.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 9, 2017)

Werdum - Reem 3 was meh. I don't think Werdum was robbed though, could have gone either way. Under the UFC rules I personally had Reem up in the first two rounds even though the first round could have been deemed a draw. Werdum has himself to blame though, he could have taken the fight in the third. I don't think Overeem should get a title shot from the win but if Ngannou doesn't beat JDS then it seems he will. I want to see Cain - Reem, I'd even take Cain getting a free title shot just to see something new but as always, huge question marks surrounding if and when Cain will return.

No idea where Werdum goes from here though, Ngannou if he loses or a JDS rematch I guess.

Curtis Blaydes is another hyped HW that absolutely sucks. That fight was terrible.

Whitaker is legit, impressive showing considering the early leg injury. MW seems pretty stacked atm. I just hope they hold onto Mousasi but I have a feeling they won't and he will go to Bellator.

I think Whitaker will beat Bisping but you can never count Bisping out of any fight, he's always competitive. Should be a decent fight.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 9, 2017)

Yeah, I do cringe at some of the fighters who are passed off as prospects in the HW division.

I wonder when Amanda vs Valentina will be re-scheduled for. Dana sounds pissed and I can't blame him. She was cleared by Doctors and she pulled out for feeling a bit icky pretty much.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 9, 2017)

I remember back in the glory days of HW when guys like Kharitonov, Alexander Emelianenko, Werdum, Overeem, Yoshida, Atajev, etc. were the fresh blood of the division, good times. Those first two would absolutely run through most of today's division in their prime, imo (especially with how the meta-game is now). Kharitonov in particular from 2003-2005, I think had one of the highest peaks of any HW ever, shame he was never the same after the shoulder injury in the Werdum fight, which he would further aggravate going forward (and he still beat Werdum). I think he could have beaten any HW today, and only a handful of HWs peaked higher, imo. A fight with him and Fedor from 2003-2005 could have been crazy, shame they never got matched up.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 9, 2017)

Kharitonov vs Schilt was brutal as hell. He made the guy scream kinda scary tbh.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 9, 2017)

He had some of the most vicious g&p in the game (and I think fighters in general, especially in PRIDE, had superior g&p fundamentals and technique back then compared to now, ground striking in general).


----------



## Bump (Jul 9, 2017)

Alexander Emelianenko was ruthless


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 10, 2017)

The ufc allowed Gegard to go over to bellator.What a dumb move by the ufc


----------



## Kuya (Jul 10, 2017)

Larcher said:


> Close fight between Romero and Whittaker, but the judges made the right call. Hope Bisping is happy that being a classless pussy screwed someone out of a deserved title shot. Whittaker has a bright future and I'm sure he'll restore order to the division. Now all we need is Gegard vs Rockhold.
> 
> Sad to see Amanda bailing on us, but what can we do? Pettis looked like he's finding his old self again, hopefully he'll work his way back up to stack LW even more.
> 
> I personally thought Werdum got robbed, I don't think Overeem should be given another shot yet. He should either fight Cain or the winner of Ngannou\JDS. Travis Browne losing to that Ezekiel choke meme guy was hilarious, even now that he's left Edmond the damage can't be undone now he's wasted his prime years with a shitty coach to keep his gf happy.



MW seems stacked, can't believe Bisping is champion. Whittaker has become one of the more exciting guys to watch. I remember him losing to Wonderboy so I was like mehh on him. Then I see him KO Brad Tavares who I been watching and thought he had something special going.

I think Whittaker should be the favorite in the Bisping fight, but Bisping is lucky he is matched up against a fighter that caters to his volume striking style. I think fight can go either way, but rather have the Aussie win it so that more stars are built in the UFC.

Travis Browne.... I mean fuck. So disappointed in this guy.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 10, 2017)

I expect Mousasi and Rory to be Bellator champs soon as long as they don't beat themselves up mentally like Benson Henderson who SHOULD be the champ.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 10, 2017)

Moose going to Bellator 

He's not one to fold mentally, so I'm sure he'll be champ and Rory seemed to be back in gears against Daley. Rory and Bendo really opened the floodgates for Bellator tbh. However I don't see them outgrowing the UFC. Eventually Coker will realize splashing Viacom money at any UFC guy that feels underpaid\valued won't work out in the long run.

People give the UFC a lot of flack for not paying and respecting their best fighters, while Bellator will pay extra and treat their best fighters like special snowflakes. But what they don't realize is for every 1-3 elite fighters Bellator has in each division, the UFC have about 10 fighters of the same, or even higher caliber so that's why people are lost in the shuffle. If Bellator had a roster as deep as the ufc, Coker would learn quickly that it's not as easy to keep all your guys in check when more than a small handful are relevant and the rest aren't regional guys you can pay peanuts to.

This isn't me agreeing with the way UFC fighters are treated (I certainly don't), but people need to realize Bellator won't always be this dream land for fighters to flock to when they aren't happy with Dana.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 10, 2017)

grabbing ex-UFC fighters is still the right play though in my opinion.

Mousasi, Benson, Chael, Rampage, Tito, Rory and even guys like Mitrione, Daly and Bader have enough name recognition to make some UFC only viewers, like myself, tune in for a Bellator event.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 11, 2017)

i'm not sure if Bellator will get to a lvl that Strikeforce were at years ago where some divisions were on par with the UFC and maybe even above them (HW) but they're definitely heading in the right direction, I'll probably be watching them a lot more now since they have a few fighters I'm a fan of

I was listening to a Mousasi interview yesterday and it sounded like the UFC were matching whatever Bellator offered but Mousasi preferred working 'under' Scott Coker to Dana, which doesn't surprise me because a lot of fighters have really good things to say about Coker. Plus he can actually get sponsors now.

it still  sucks though, so many great matchups for him in the UFC I wanted to see, not much in Bellator unless he wants to go up in weight or some WW's go up to fight him


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 16, 2017)

Nelson got knocked out cold


----------



## Larcher (Jul 16, 2017)

Santiago seems like a legit WW contender though. Gonna keep an eye out for him. 

Gunnar should seriously drop his reluctance to cut weight. He's been fighting at WW for a while now and he hasn't had that break through victory yet. I doubt he will, but it's partially due to size. LW would be the best move forward, even if it makes things awkward with SBG he needs to think what's best for himself.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 22, 2017)

Glad Weidman won. It has been unfortunate seeing him lose 3 straight recently as a longtime supporter, especially with the toll all the injuries have taken on his body (shoulder, knee, elbow and neck surgery last year - neck surgery just months before fighting Romero, just doesn't look as explosive and more limited in his movement than from 2012-2014, not sure he will physically be on that level anymore). I was very confident he would win this one though, especially with Danaher in his corner (Serra-Longo-Danaher-Wonderboy is some corner). He was there for Weidman's most impressive performances (Munoz, Silva II, and now Gastelum) and should be a part of his camps from here on, imo (I don't know the man or his training camp decisions, but not sure why he stopped working with him as much for game-planning). But yeah, I figured Weidman's grappling was going to be way too much for Gastelum, and he waxed him on the mat (also hurt him standing multiple times, and outside the flash knockdown, Gastelum didn't get much effective offence going in this fight - did well striking in certain exchanges, though, but most of the fight was on the ground).

Weidman is still a threat to anyone in the division, but I wouldn't favour him over everyone. Though with the injuries not sure he will peak as high, but now he seems to have acclimated to the post-USADA era better; he has made adjustments for his hand-eye coordination in this camp, but this Gastelum performance is right up there as one of his best all-around performances. People act like in the 3 losses he wasn't very competitive to a relatively even fight, or arguably even winning before one mistake. I haven't made a wager in a while (think I post my last betting slip on here, but it was a parlay), but currently waiting to get some coin (5Dimes is kinda slow with MMA results). I was very intrigued by these odds:


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jul 23, 2017)

Missed the prelims, but the main card made for a pretty decent night.

I was pulling for Gastelum in this one, but I knew Weidman's size and wrestling were going to be a big obstacle for him in this fight. It wasn't all that shocking that Weidman could almost score his takedowns at will, but what really surprised me is that (without seeing the fight stats) it seemed like he even edged Gastelum out a little bit in the stand up as well (besides that nasty knockdown in the first).

Elkins surprised me quite a bit as well, and it's great to see him doing well.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 23, 2017)

The prelims were pretty good, but so far this year (especially compared to the last year) has produced a lot of forgettable prelims, to the point where I haven't even bothered watching many just by looking at the match-ups and how the cards were constructed (and by feedback following the event, haven't missed anything noteworthy). The Nelson-Ponzinibbio card had the best prelims of the year so far though, which was the event before this one. Hopefully the rest of the year follows suit as opposed to the 1st half of the year with some of the poor match-making.

Elkins has always been one of the better gate-keepers, tough style for plenty of fighters to deal with. I am surprised he is on the streak he is on now, especially considering I thought Bektic would handle him (and he was for most of that fight). I was disappointed with how that one turned out considering he is one of my favourite fighters, but oh well, he should be back and climbing to the top of the division.


----------



## Harard (Jul 23, 2017)

Including weidman's performance against Silva as one of his very best performances is absurd. And no, he did not edge Gastelum in the stand up at all. We saw what happened in the last minute and a half in the first round when Weidman tried striking with him. He almost lost the right right there.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jul 23, 2017)

I said 'besides the knockdown in the first'. Obviously Gastelum's the better striker and won the stand up portion of the fight, but _besides the knockdown in the first _I was surprised to see Weidman winning a lot of the exchanges they had (like in round 2).


----------



## Larcher (Jul 23, 2017)

Good to see The Chris winning again. MW needs all the talent it can get right now with Gegard gone and Romero\Jacare I doubt will be around for much longer (a couple years max) Either that, or they'll be washed up.

Happy too see Elkins work his way up, he's arguably a dark horse at this point.

Another impressive Rivera win. How many more fights before he gets a title shot?


----------



## Bump (Jul 29, 2017)

Great card tonight


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 30, 2017)

Fucking Jon "Bones" Jones!!
Greatess fighter to grace the octagon.
That was a brutal finish


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jul 30, 2017)

Baby sat Jones Title


----------



## Legend (Jul 30, 2017)

That was brutal


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 30, 2017)

One sentence impressions of all the fights:
- Good for Oezdemir, he still gets wrecked by the top 4 though (that's Rumble included)
- I thought Cerrone won that fight. 
- Cyborg being Cyborg. 
- Woodley-GSP should be fun.
- Poor DC, +1 respect for Humble/Respectful Jones though


----------



## Harard (Jul 30, 2017)

It was pretty obvious to me Jones was going to win yhis match. Never had high expectations for it. Also, Cyborg is by far the best pound for pound female right now. Yes, that includes Joanna.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 30, 2017)

Harard said:


> It was pretty obvious to me Jones was going to win yhis match. Never had high expectations for it. Also, Cyborg is by far the best pound for pound female right now. Yes, that includes Joanna.


I don't even know why people debate anyone besides Cyborg being the best. She's been far more consistent and straight up dismantles every woman in her path. Joanna, Valentina, and Amanda are all great but have a while before they can compare to Cyborg. This being said, it's disappointing Megan drop out and GDR was too scared to fight her, as this was a pretty underwhelming opponent for her to win the belt from.

I thought DC might have been able to beat Jones, due to ring rust but he was clearly gonna get the belt back eventually. DC was doing well to start off with and for the kick to come out of nowhere and rock your entire world must have been so frustrating. It was hard to see DC cry.

Jones vs Brock... well that's a blockbuster event. Count me in.

Lawler vs Cerrone was good fun, not FOTY tho. Could have gone to either guy but I feel Robbie was starting to pick him apart. Curious to see where he goes from here. 

Woodley vs Maia went as expected, but damn I was said to see my guy Maia get turn apart like that. Don't think there's much left for him now, maybe end his career on a win and retire. He beats a majority of his division, so I doubt he'll have trouble in that regard.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 30, 2017)

Also Dana re-confirmed Bisping vs GSP, cause he wasn't happy with Woodley. 

Dana is an embarrassment for allowing such a non-sensical happen.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jul 30, 2017)

It would've been nice to get a trilogy out of the Jones/DC feud, but I think most of us knew that Jones was just too good to let it come to that. DC made for a great champion, so it's really unfortunate to have it end like that for him. Jones was a constant presence looming over DC's title reign, so it's got to be especially devastating for DC to build himself up only to get dealt with in even more convincing fashion upon Jones' return.

I really wish Rogan would've stayed true to his word on not interviewing concussed fighters. It's horrifically inconsiderate since he knows full well that they can barely even put together coherent sentences.

And speaking of not staying true to one's word...


Larcher said:


> Dana re-confirmed Bisping vs GSP, cause he wasn't happy with Woodley.


I laughed for about 5 minutes straight when I read about that this morning; It's just so damn ridiculous.


----------



## Bump (Jul 30, 2017)

Larcher said:


> Also Dana re-confirmed Bisping vs GSP, cause he wasn't happy with Woodley.
> 
> Dana is an embarrassment for allowing such a non-sensical happen.



I agree with his decision, with Witaker out until next year and Bisping ready, why not. I dont want to see Woodley vs GSP after his performance last night.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 30, 2017)

Bump said:


> I agree with his decision, with Witaker out until next year and Bisping ready, why not. I dont want to see Woodley vs GSP after his performance last night.


Because they are holding the division hostage. It's a risk, as Bisping is an incredibly vulnerable champion and GSP winning isn't a stretch of the imagination. If Georges wins, as much as I like him I'm pretty sure he'll hold everyone up in favour of superfights.


----------



## Bump (Jul 30, 2017)

Larcher said:


> Because they are holding the division hostage. It's a risk, as Bisping is an incredibly vulnerable champion and GSP winning isn't a stretch of the imagination. If Georges wins, as much as I like him I'm pretty sure he'll hold everyone up in favour of superfights.



Sadly the only other contender at MW is Chris and he isnt ready for the tilte fight so its not really holding up anything tbh until Robert gets healed 
I could see GSP anting to test himself against Robert aswell


----------



## Legend (Jul 30, 2017)

Is Jones the only person to beat DC?


----------



## Larcher (Jul 30, 2017)

Yeah, just Jones... officially at least. Some might say Gus beat him, too but that fight was close enough to go to either guy.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 30, 2017)

GUESS WHO'S BACK ? 



Sooooooooo ... I was right all along, Jon Jones IS the GOAT. Fuck McPussy.


----------



## Bump (Jul 30, 2017)

Legend said:


> Is Jones the only person to beat DC?



Twice...


----------



## Legend (Jul 30, 2017)

No wonder why he cried both times


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 30, 2017)

Thorin said:


> @Sasuke Jones is the GOAT



can't be the GOAT if you cut weight to avoid fighting at your natural weight class


----------



## Larcher (Jul 30, 2017)

Jon Jones straight up said Stipe was too big and he'd wait for a smaller guy to become HW champ. 

Stipe is a normal sized HW and has about 10lbs on Jones.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 30, 2017)

Larcher said:


> Also Dana re-confirmed Bisping vs GSP, cause he wasn't happy with Woodley.
> 
> Dana is an embarrassment for allowing such a non-sensical happen.



Woodley called it too in the press conference before the fight. "They'll book GSP Bisping cause GSP doesn't want to fight me"

Dana's a ridiculously dishonest person. Sure, Woodley's lasts fights have been boring, but mostly because his opponents are fucking specialists. You get to make zero fuckups with Maia and Wonderboy or they shut your lights off by choke or lead leg high kick. It's not a solo dance.

What's even dumber is that GSP is way more boring than Woodley since he just lays on top for 25 minutes.  But given Woodleys takedown defense I doubt that would work so it'd actually be a pretty interesting fight to see..


----------



## Larcher (Jul 30, 2017)

Yeah, part of what angers me the most is how this is yet another case where Dana has been shamelessly dishonest and how he's just dragged one of his best fighters through the mud. Dana was acting as if he pulled an Anderson Silva on Maia, which he really didn't. Saying shit like he knows Bisping will actually fight when Woodley has been an active champion that's far more deserving of a big money fight than Bisping who hasn't even defended his title against a legitimate contender.

I'm not even a Woodley fan, pretty much indifferent to him. I'm not even saying he has to lie about liking the fight, as it was boring but disregarding these people are putting their well being on the line and shitting on someone for not putting on the fight you wanted is just tasteless. Dana spends all his time stroking a small few fighters egos out of proportion and ignores the rest mostly.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 30, 2017)

Larcher said:


> Yeah, part of what angers me the most is how this is yet another case where Dana has been shamelessly dishonest and how he's just dragged one of his best fighters through the mud. Dana was acting as if he pulled an Anderson Silva on Maia, which he really didn't. *Saying shit like he knows Bisping will actually fight when Woodley has been an active champion that's far more deserving of a big money fight than Bisping who hasn't even defended his title against a legitimate contender.*



This is so fucking true..



> I'm not even a Woodley fan, pretty much indifferent to him. *I'm not even saying he has to lie about liking the fight, as it was boring*




Honestly, I should've set the word boring in quotations, because I honestly didn't think it was boring at all for the simple reason that both of them could've ended the fight with a single misstep.

Every time they ended up in a clinch things could've gone terribly wrong for Woodley. Ever time Woodley threw one of his bombs when Maia shot in, that could've been good night for him. Maia's face swelled up literally from the first punch because Woodley packs dynamite in his hands. 

Being aware of those facts made the fight intense to watch, even though they weren't throwing as much. So yeah, even though it's not a fight i'd enjoy watching again because not knowing the outcome was 80% of the suspense, it wasn't boring. Not to me anyway.



> disregarding these people are putting their well being on the line and shitting on someone for not putting on the fight you wanted is just tasteless. Dana spends all his time stroking a small few fighters egos out of proportion and ignores the rest mostly.



Yeah, a few years back I respected Dana, I don't know if I was simply naive/unfamiliar/caught him only at good moments or if he actually changed, but him mistreating DJ, Woodley, breaking on-record promises, actively trying to ruin Ariel Helwani's career and a bunch of other things I can't recall right now has been quite the turnoff.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 31, 2017)

DC beats Stipe imo


----------



## Kuya (Jul 31, 2017)

Bisping vs. GSP:
Dana is one of the best commissioner/president in professional sports. He's also trying to sell fights and show to casual fans that MMA is exciting. MMA is unique in the sense that attraction fights sometimes outweigh practical matchmaking (contender-wise) fights. MMA is still growing so that is why Dana has to make decisions like these. Us more involved fans are the ones who may get frustrated when decisions like this are made, but business wise it's the best decision.

Gus might be the next logical opponent for Bones, but the attraction fight of Jones vs. Lesnar FAR outweighs that. Brock would need to enter the USADA testing pool immediately tho and serve his 6 month ban.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm not big into theory on UFC, so don't crucify me if I'm asking a stupid question.

Could McGregor beat a prime Silva or a Prime GSP?


----------



## Kuya (Aug 2, 2017)

Prime Silva = no. Silva is too big for him.

I think Aldo is kinda around the level of Prime GSP, so I think McGregor has a chance, but I'm not really sure how Conor moves at Welterweight. I'd give GSP the advantage though as he's bigger, disciplined, and will probably grab Conor and just lay on him.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Aug 2, 2017)

Sansa said:


> Could McGregor beat a Prime Silva


There's too big of a weight difference for that to be a competitive/fair match-up. Conor had immense difficultly dealing with Nate Diaz (who's significantly smaller than Silva) and a lot of that had to do with size and fighting outside of his natural weight class.

Stylistically speaking, it's an interesting match-up because they both have a awkward yet fluid ways of moving and playing with distance, but with all factors (primarily size) included; Conor gets destroyed.


> GSP


Not as bad as far as weight difference, but it's still a significant factor.

At 170, I don't think he'd be able to effectively or efficiently stop GSP's take downs and classic wrestlefucking antics. It'd likely be a long and boring 25 minutes.

At 155, this match-up definitely becomes a lot more interesting. I don't know how well GSP can handle that weight-cut and just how much of his strength and energy levels would be impacted by it. Conor is at his best at 155, and would probably have a pretty decent shot of getting GSP out of there in the first or second round.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 2, 2017)

Sansa said:


> Could McGregor beat a prime Silva or a Prime GSP?



Nah, prime Silva is an unrivaled beast of a counterstriker and he's way _way_ bigger than McGregor. Conor would end up taking a nap before we reach round two.

GSP, also no. He's again, way bigger than Conor and one of the best MMA wrestlers in history who also happen to have amazing stand up. Unlike Chad Mendez he won't gas either.  Conor would spend 4 minutes 55 seconds of every round on his back until he gasses, then he gets submitted or (T)KO'd.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 6, 2017)

I really don't understand how people are calling Grass's win controversial. She outstruck and put up the most damage throughout the fight, while Randa couldn't secure much ground or have her in danger with submissions. Happy to see Grasso back in the win collum, but it's a shame about her weight cut. She's one of the brightest female prospects right now, but clearly needs to work on some aspects of the game.

I don't know much about her training camp, so I can't say she's wasting her time there, but I feel she needs to explore some established high level camps to reach her optimal potential.

Mini Pettis should fight Nguyen and Rashad should retire.


----------



## Bump (Aug 6, 2017)

Evans to Bellator whatcha talkin bout the R word for


----------



## Kuya (Aug 6, 2017)

Evans vs. Rampage in Bellator lol


----------



## Bump (Aug 9, 2017)

UFC 217 looking stacked, GSP VS Bisping & Cody VS TJ


----------



## Mythoclast (Aug 17, 2017)

whelp..Khabib just lost his chance to fight for interim title.


----------



## Bump (Aug 17, 2017)

Krash said:


> whelp..Khabib just lost his chance to fight for interim title.



Lost all chance to fight for the belt, his manager on twitter saying he only coming back for belt or Conor. Khabib to me is one of the best and def deserves a ttite shot however after the pull out this year he cant still expect it. Take a easy fox main event and come for Conor after because Conor KOs both Tony/Lee


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 22, 2017)

fuckin Jones


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 22, 2017)

Done with Jones. Don't believe he was ever clean now, honestly.

DC's the real champ.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 22, 2017)

Damn, I wonder if DC gets immediate title shot.

Jones is finished with the UFC till at least 2020.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 23, 2017)

Bahahahahahahahahaha fuck Jon Jones.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Aug 23, 2017)

I feel so damn dumb for believing that 'road to redemption' act of his. It felt like he was showing his true colors this time around and that all the cards were finally on the table, but that obviously wasn't true.

With this news, I don't think there's any reason to doubt Jones has been doping his entire career, and given his past offenses, I wouldn't mind him getting a 4 year or even lifetime ban for this one.

Man, I can't even imagine what kind of feelings DC is going through right now.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 23, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Damn, I wonder if DC gets immediate title shot.



Title shot? He never lawfully lost the title. Jones is a god damn cheater so DC's loss becomes a NC.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 23, 2017)

P4P GOAT my ass.

Jon Jones has no sense of shame I mean come one. I know I'm saying this in hindsight, but giving him an immediate title shot after suspension was obviously the wrong choice. He should of had to work his way back up, so the UFC wouldn't have had to deal with the embarrassment of having a cheat for a champ.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 23, 2017)

Nihonjin said:


> Title shot? He never lawfully lost the title. Jones is a god damn cheater so DC's loss becomes a NC.



I know it becomes a no contest, but I forget if he gets the title back or has to fight for it. I figure he gets immediate shot and he is not given back the belt.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 23, 2017)

DC's only 2 losses are to a cheating Jon Jones. DC is technically one of the great LHWs or HWs ever?


----------



## SaishuSoda (Aug 23, 2017)

I had DC as the clear #2 LHW (of all time) before this fiasco, so I think it's safe to say he's #1 now that Jones' claim to it has been completely invalidated.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 23, 2017)

Kuya said:


> I know it becomes a no contest, but I forget if he gets the title back or has to fight for it. I figure he gets immediate shot and he is not given back the belt.



Why would he have to fight for the belt? A NC means that fight pretty much didn't happen so he never lost the belt.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm surprised people are actually still riding the whole "Waste of talent" narrative. This isn't an instance of Jon Jones being irresponsible, like with his DUI's, hit and run, coke abuse. This is an instance of his "talent" being proven as to good to be true, if he wasn't taking PEDS which I'm convinced he's done for most if not all his career, he'd be considerably different as a fighter (physically at least)

I think it's time to acknowledge the other champions on the roster and try to build their brand.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Aug 23, 2017)

That's probably people who want to write this off as just an isolated incident, but this should absolutely cast doubt over the legitimacy of his entire career. Jones' test results for UFC 182, 200, and 214 (along with various allegations, and Jones' drug problems) make it incredibly unlikely that this was just some one and done thing that he's only implemented recently.

Jones' still has due process and all that, but I doubt "I was framed", "tainted supplement", or "dick pills" are gonna fly this time around with the commission or public opinion.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 26, 2017)

Nihonjin said:


> Why would he have to fight for the belt? A NC means that fight pretty much didn't happen so he never lost the belt.



i understand that, but can you really just give the belt back to someone who was brutally knocked out? not sure if something like this has ever happened before, but i'm not sure DC automatically is champion again.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 27, 2017)

Kuya said:


> i understand that, but *can you really just give the belt back to someone who was brutally knocked out?* Not sure if something like this has ever happened before, but i'm not sure DC automatically is champion again.



Okay, so if Jon stepped into the fight against DC and brass knuckles, then ground 'n pounds DC into a pulp with said brass knuckles. Would you still go "Can we really give the belt back to DC, I mean, he did get knocked out brutally", or would you then understand how absurd it is to penalize the victimized party for losing to someone who brought a weapon into what was supposed to be an honest fist fight.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 27, 2017)

Even if DC wasn't given his title back, it's not like he wouldn't win it back immediately.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 27, 2017)

Idk about that, Gus went neck and neck with DC in their first encounter. I'm not saying DC wouldn't win in a rematch, but you can't write Gus off just yet, especially after how well he performed against Teixeira.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 27, 2017)

Larcher said:


> Idk about that, Gus went neck and neck with DC in their first encounter. I'm not saying DC wouldn't win in a rematch, but you can't write Gus off just yet, especially after how well he performed against Teixeira.



You're right, but I would like to believe after this last Jones stunt that DC will come back looking to prove a point.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 27, 2017)

Yeah, DC's psychotic obsession with proving his worth is underrated. Of all the people in the UFC I'd say mentally he's one of the strongest. My major concern with him is his age, build up of injuries, and his weight cuts becoming harder to pull off. It could all creep in on him any minute now and before we know it he's washed up.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 27, 2017)

Tbh I don't see why he doesn't go back to HW and try his luck against Stipe.

Granted, that made more sense before this whole situation, but both divisions are just as shallow. 

ya know what fuck it 

Let's go Cain vs DC yeaaaa


----------



## Larcher (Aug 28, 2017)

I approve of this, Snoop is incapable of blessing any insight on MMA or any insight in general. Worst of all he's somehow dumb enough to have the audacity to talk shit about fighters when he's a scrawny bag of bones that could probably get beaten up by the average man who doesn't even know how to fight, let alone a trained killer. His fame ain't gonna do the UFC any benefits, if he's not even promoting their fighters in fact he's doing the opposite.

Nice to see Derrick Lewis helping folk out during the flood though.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 28, 2017)

Watatsumi said:


> Tbh I don't see why he doesn't go back to HW and try his luck against Stipe.
> 
> Granted, that made more sense before this whole situation, but both divisions are just as shallow.
> 
> ...


Never gonna happen, they're the bromanciest of bromances in the UFC.


----------



## Mythoclast (Aug 28, 2017)

Snoop is an embarrassment to the sport.He knows nothing about MMA and just disrespects fighters . Hopefully they drop him..

Conor's striking is going to be even better after this boxing bout.Good luck to his next opponent. .


----------



## SaishuSoda (Aug 29, 2017)

Larcher said:


> Snoop is incapable of blessing any insight on MMA, or insight in general. Worst of all he's somehow dumb enough to have the audacity to talk shit about fighters when he's a scrawny bag of bones that could probably get beaten up by the average man who doesn't even know how to fight, let alone a trained killer. His fame ain't gonna do the UFC any benefits, if he's not even promoting their fighters in fact he's doing the opposite.


 I usually don't mind Snoop, but I agree that UFC probably shouldn't invest in a commentator who's been shitting on their fighters for little to no reason beyond them falling short in competition. Criticism is all good, but Snoop's take on Conor, DC, and some of the contender series fights often just devolves into disrespectful and nonsensical ramblings.

As you said, he's in no position to be calling anyone (much less professional fighters) "punks" or "bitches".


----------



## Larcher (Aug 29, 2017)

I mean I've never really had any problems with Snoop until all of this, either. I'm not even someone that trains in MMA and I find him uneducated. That said I've become more and more tempted to start training as a hobby, but there aren't many good training facilities where I live (Britian) and the ones that are good are hardly local.

I do wonder, if MMA will evolve to the point fighters won't have to move to the US, in order to get world class training.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 2, 2017)

Another win under Volkovs belt, like I said this guy is the dark horse of the HW division.


----------



## Nihonjin (Sep 9, 2017)

Gavin Tucker is a tough sob fought to a decision when I thought the fight could've and should've been stopped anywhere in the last 3 minutes of the fight.. Not worth the potential brain damage, but he def earned respect by showing heart


----------



## Nihonjin (Sep 9, 2017)

How the fuck did Cejudo go from Olympic wrestler with terrible standup to Mini Machida?!

Sick performance, super impressed


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 10, 2017)

Shit, Valentina fucked up in the last round, she shouldnt have gone for the headlock, it cost her the fight.


----------



## Nihonjin (Sep 10, 2017)

I thought Valentina had it.. Even with the takedown..

Oh well..


----------



## Mythoclast (Sep 10, 2017)

Both RDA and Henry looked amazing..


----------



## Larcher (Sep 10, 2017)

Nihonjin said:


> How the fuck did Cejudo go from Olympic wrestler with terrible standup to Mini Machida?!
> 
> Sick performance, super impressed


This is why I can't fathom how people think DJ is only dominating a division full of bums when you'll see some of the most technically sound fighting out of any division really. Whenever I watch top ranked Flyweights fight, I feel like these are definitely guys that belong in the A league MMA promotion, as they've got their craft down to a T. I do genuinely wonder if people even pay attention to the Flyweight division beyond DJ fights.

Their major problem is depth issues, there just isn't a lot of Flyweights right now so it's harder for prospects to work their way up in completion, because you're thrown to the top 10 a lot earlier.

RDA is looking scary at Welterweight, until this performance I would have said Jorge is most likely to dethrone Woodley in the UFC. Now I'm leaning more towards RDA, since he's got the high volume pressure and cardio to force Woodley into being a lot more active. If he can pull that off, he'll still have to worry about being caught by a bomb from Tyron but only for the first like two rounds as he'll be gassed at that point. Then it's RDA's match from there. His wrestling is also a lot more refined than someone like Maia. Winning the WW title would also make him going down as a P4P atg up for debate.

I'm heartbroken Valentina lost. Haven't watched the fight yet, but I heard it was a close but kinda boring fight. I'll check it out soon.


----------



## Nihonjin (Sep 10, 2017)

Larcher said:


> This is why I can't fathom how people think DJ is only dominating a division full of bums when you'll see some of the most technically sound fighting out of any division really. Whenever I watch top ranked Flyweights fight, I feel like these are definitely guys that belong in the A league MMA promotion, as they've got their craft down to a T. I do genuinely wonder if people even pay attention to the Flyweight division beyond DJ fights.



The flyweights are no jokes in terms of technique and talent. But whenever one person dominates their division with an ironfist people tend to say the competition is terrible. Though in some cases that could be true, in this case it's just DJ being on a completely different level. Cejudo and Benavidez are no fucking joke.. P4P they're up there but will never get the recognition because they're little and DJ crushed em both and they're small.

I think their size hurts them the most honestly. Because think about it.. If Jon didn't piss hot and continued to dominate, would people think any less of DC, Rumble and Gustaffson for not being able to beat Jones? No. They'd still be considered the best 205'ers we've ever seen, simply outclassed by the GOAT. But because flyweights are..well..flyweights, they don't get that treatment.

It's sad really.



> I'm heartbroken Valentina lost. Haven't watched the fight yet, but I heard it was a close but kinda boring fight. I'll check it out soon.



It was definitely the female Wonderboy vs Woodley 2..


----------



## Larcher (Sep 10, 2017)

I mean I was rooting for Valentina, but I feel sorry for Amanda now. She's prolly gonna be given a hard time for this from Dana which will be a lot of pressure on her going into any future fights, considering how Woodley and DJ have been treated this year.


----------



## Mythoclast (Sep 12, 2017)

Jones' B sample also has steroids in it..

He's done for good now..


----------



## Larcher (Sep 13, 2017)

The chances of a B sample coming out any different are next to none. More or less a forgone conclusion, dunno why people expected any different tbh.

Yeah, Jon Jones is fucked and rightly so. I think it was Joe Rogan that expressed some concern for him now that his career is arguably done for. He was saying how wild and unstable his life already is while being occupied with his fight career, so imagine how ugly things are going to turn out now that he's banned from the sport with nothing else to do.


----------



## Mythoclast (Sep 23, 2017)

Damn,Claudia got destroyed..


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Oct 8, 2017)

Yoo that suplex to armbar that DJ pulled off was fucking beautiful


----------



## Larcher (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm happy for DJ and Tony.


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 8, 2017)

DJ wins with a flying fucking armbar.....


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 25, 2017)

No one is going to comment on how badly Till outclassed Cowboy?


----------



## Larcher (Oct 25, 2017)

It's weird, I don't actually think Cowboy is completely done. I just think he's been unlucky in his last three fights. Him and his camp need to re-evaluate themselves, especially at this point in his career.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Oct 25, 2017)

still love Cowboy no matter what. he just always seems to crumble whenever someone has better striking and pressure than him.


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 25, 2017)

He really needs to work on his boxing more tbh..


----------



## Larcher (Oct 29, 2017)

Colby Covington is the new Josh Koscheck. This dude could actually sell a fight where Tyron would be the fan favourite hero.


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 30, 2017)

Brunson is underatted.
Tho it's sad seeing Lyoto getting ko'd like that.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 30, 2017)

He definitely hits like a truck. Brunson called out Luke Rockhold, considering Luke's tendency to leave himself wide open in the boxing department was still apparent even in his latest fight, it could be bad news if Brunson starts exchanging with him in close range.


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 30, 2017)

Yup.Smart move by Brunson. 
If he beats Luke then he's most definitely going to be a top contender for the title..


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Nov 4, 2017)

who's watching ufc 217 ?. should be a good show.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 4, 2017)

217's main card looks super lit, but I didn't watch any of the build up or press conferences. 

Betting odds for Rose over Joanna are very interesting to me. Still kicking myself in the ass for not betting on Holly Holmes over Rousey or Diaz over Conor 1 when I had a hunch.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Nov 4, 2017)

personally hoping Rose pulls off the upset

like both tho tbh


----------



## Stringer (Nov 4, 2017)

for sure I'll make time for this tonight, it's one of those rare cards were you can sit through every bouts

each fight on the card gives nothing but quality and/or interesting narratives, and I got this strange feeling we might have a couple of surprise outcome tonight


----------



## Larcher (Nov 4, 2017)

Watatsumi said:


> who's watching ufc 217 ?. should be a good show.


Would be streaming it, but I have work tomorrow morning and in my timezone you have to give up a nights sleep if you wanna watch UFC PPV's live.

I'll watch the fights when I get back. This is probably the best card the whole year on paper.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2017)

Who’s main eventing?


----------



## Larcher (Nov 4, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Who’s main eventing?


GSP and Bisping.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2017)

Larcher said:


> GSP and Bisping.



Omg. I thoght this match was next month. I need to see this


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 4, 2017)

Prelims are pretty meh, but Duffy-Vick and Ramos-Zahabi should be good. I have been pretty high on Ramos for a while now, think he will definitely be flirting with the top of the division in his prime. UFC finally signed Raoni Barcelos, which is a good start as far as up and coming Brazilian talent. Guy is very entertaining to watch and could be a problem for a lot of the division right from the jump.

Pulling for Masvidal, Dillashaw, and GSP, but my gut is telling me Garbrandt and Bisping will retain. Garbrandt just has too much of a power advantage and is a much better boxer, though Dillashaw is far better on the front foot than Cruz, and he won't look nearly as bad coming forward and falling into Garbrandt's traps and counters, imo. He has much better technique than Cruz striking-wise, and has a kicking game Garbrandt will have to adjust for. I think Dillashaw's LHK is going to be key for him if he wins with how Garbrandt boxes (he has got to feint and set it up well, not like how he was haphazardly throwing it vs Cruz, but since Garbrandt will be looking to counter a lot he is going to have to throw it to hit his right hand and just be long with the kicks even if he isn't setting them up), but just one punch could change Dillashaw's game-plan, make him more hesitant, or really hurt him and get a stoppage. I think Dillashaw would be up on the score-cards if he got stopped late though.

With GSP, the time off is obviously a concern. Bisping is a very good counter-wrestler as well, very adept at controlling posture, leveraging, using whizzers, and get-ups when he is taken down. GSP moving up against a bigger guy, both of whom excel at high paced/workrate fights, but one has far more experience at 185-lbs. GSP's explosion looked so far gone against Diaz and Hendricks as well, the initial drives on his TDs just wasn't near what they were in his prime. Sonnen struggled with blast doubles on Bisping a long time ago, and that is one aspect of the TD game I think he is as good if not better than GSP. St-Pierre looked pretty good physically at the weigh-ins though, maybe that time off really got him to the physical level he wasn't at before.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 4, 2017)

can't believe this is the guy who gave GSP so much trouble before GSP's break

Hendricks decline is crazy


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 4, 2017)

Welterweight  vs.  
Women's Strawweight  (c) vs. 
Bantamweight  (c) vs. 
Middleweight  (c) vs.  ...  Fuck it, still excited 


My body is ready! Please live up to the hype


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 4, 2017)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## Kuya (Nov 4, 2017)

GIVE ME MY MONEYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stringer (Nov 4, 2017)

Kuya said:


> can't believe this is the guy who gave GSP so much trouble before GSP's break
> 
> Hendricks decline is crazy


what's particularly flagrant is the substantial amount of power he lost in his strikes

USADA has been doing a good job exposing some the fighters in the roster since being implemanted

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stringer (Nov 4, 2017)

holy shit, ROSE PULLED IT OFF!!!


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 4, 2017)

Kuya said:


> GIVE ME MY MONEYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I wonder how many people predicted that round and fashion..


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 4, 2017)

Literally the same punch as in the video.. 


Cody is way better than I gave him credit for.. Thought it might have been peak performance against Cruz, but that's his normal it seems..Crazy guy


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 5, 2017)

Fucking loving this fight !


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 5, 2017)

LETS GO TJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kuya (Nov 5, 2017)

this event is lit

Rematch incoming


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 5, 2017)

Dillashaw!!!



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Garbrandt just has too much of a power advantage and is a much better boxer, though Dillashaw is far better on the front foot than Cruz, and he won't look nearly as bad coming forward and falling into Garbrandt's traps and counters, imo. He has much better technique than Cruz striking-wise, and has a kicking game Garbrandt will have to adjust for. I think Dillashaw's LHK is going to be key for him if he wins with how Garbrandt boxes (he has got to feint and set it up well, not like how he was haphazardly throwing it vs Cruz, but since Garbrandt will be looking to counter a lot he is going to have to throw it to hit his right hand and just be long with the kicks even if he isn't setting them up), but just one punch could change Dillashaw's game-plan, make him more hesitant, or really hurt him and get a stoppage. I think Dillashaw would be up on the score-cards if he got stopped late though.



That LHK completely changed the fight, knew it would be open with Garbrandt's stance and how he moves.

What a great fight. Dillashaw is one of the best fighters I have ever seen in MMA, what a phenomenal fighter. Tracking his improvements since TUF, it's one of the biggest rises I have seen for a fighter if not the biggest. He has always been one of the best strikers in the pocket but didn't think he would be able to stop Garbrandt in there like that.


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 5, 2017)

This fight lived up to the hype, rematch 100% incoming.. 

Btw, lets go triangle.. Cruz > TJ > Cody > Cruz? Are we gonna rotate for the first time ever?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 5, 2017)

I am not sure how the weight-cut will be for Dillashaw, who is one of the smaller BWs, but I have been saying for a while that Dillashaw is a better overall fighter than Johnson and one of if not the best P4P in the world even after he "lost" the title, and I stand by that. He would likely knock him out assuming weight-cutting isn't an issue, imo.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 5, 2017)

I think DJ will just be faster and more conditioned than TJ in a potential fight.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 5, 2017)

i predict GSP dominates


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 5, 2017)

Kuya said:


> I think DJ will just be faster and more conditioned than TJ in a potential fight.



Dillashaw is far more technical standing and his striking is much better, imo. Johnson makes a lot of technical mistakes that his speed makes up for especially on defence, and there is no striker or even fighter all-around close to Dillashaw's level at that weight. Johnson would be faster, but I don't think it would be enough. Dillashaw never had conditioning issues, he has had 4th and 5th round stoppages, and looked fresh at the end of the Cruz fight while Cruz was tiring. 

But a move down in weight is never a sure thing, don't know how Dillashaw will look there. If he isn't diminished from it, I think Dillashaw stops him. Johnson would also have a lot of trouble taking him down as well. He excels in transitions and phase-shifting from his striking and grappling which Cruz had success with against Dillashaw, but individually in those disciplines he isn't near as great compared to how he mixes everything up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 5, 2017)

Honestly, I don't even know who I want to win this fight.. It's so... Random..

It feels like not too long ago Rockhold destroyed Weidman for the belt and I was excited to see them rematch or to see Rockhold take on Jacare, Romero etc.. How the hell did we get here? D=

I'd love this fight if it wasn't for the damn belt but now it feels so.. Out of place.. Oh well, it's still interesting I guess..


----------



## Stringer (Nov 5, 2017)

wow two champions lost their belts, we might actually go 3 for 3 after the next bout


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 5, 2017)

^Rockhold was super cocky on Bispings behalf, dismissing GSP, saying he's got no chance and will get slaughtered..

GSP by first round KO? D=


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 5, 2017)

I have no idea what's going to happen here, lol.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 5, 2017)

i hope GSP wins and immediately calls out Anderson Silva lol


----------



## Kuya (Nov 5, 2017)

he looks so top heavy GSP lol


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 5, 2017)

Wow, what a round from GSP. Hopefully he doesn't gas. 

Bisping getting clowned.


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 5, 2017)

If GSP's cardio lasts, Bisping and by extension the entire MW division is all kinds of fucked..


----------



## Stringer (Nov 5, 2017)

Nihonjin said:


> ^Rockhold was super cocky on Bispings behalf, dismissing GSP, saying he's got no chance and will get slaughtered..
> 
> GSP by first round KO? D=


looks like that ship sailed but GSP is definitely looking good right now

definitely impressed at how good he looks at this weight class =D


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 5, 2017)

Seems like he's slowing down though.. When he stumbles he looks tired..


----------



## Kuya (Nov 5, 2017)

damn GSP is so tired


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 5, 2017)

Yeah, this is what I worried about. GSP usually strives in high paced/high work-rate fights, but that was at 170-lbs. Bisping excels in similar paced fights but he has been doing it at 185-lbs for nearly a decade, and has obviously been active as opposed to GSP.


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 5, 2017)

And still.. Unless he clips and finishes him, Bisping will take over either this or next round and possibly even finish him..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stringer (Nov 5, 2017)

GSP is experiencing the same problem McGregor had at 170 against Nate Diaz


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 5, 2017)

Oh I forgot, wrestling.. lol


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 5, 2017)

Nvm, no Wrestling.. that was a fucking woodchipper he went into, won't be doing that again..


----------



## Kuya (Nov 5, 2017)

GSP trapped himself lmao


----------



## Stringer (Nov 5, 2017)

if GSP can't keep Bisping down for at least a minute or two in this round he's done for


----------



## Kuya (Nov 5, 2017)

GSP needs to stay at Welter, even if he beats Bisping here, I don't see him holding the belt for long


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 5, 2017)

OMFG!@!!!!!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 5, 2017)

The greatest UFC fighter of all-time.


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 5, 2017)

GSP by PLOTARMOR


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 5, 2017)

Goat


----------



## Kuya (Nov 5, 2017)

HOLY FUCCCCCCCCK


----------



## Kuya (Nov 5, 2017)

PLEASE CALL OUT ANDERSON LOL


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 5, 2017)

Bisping choked the fuck out.

GSP still the GOAT.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 5, 2017)

Best card in a long time. Even though Masvidal lost it was a good fight. My guys, GSP and Dillashaw, got it done though.

Remember a decade ago when people were questioning GSP's heart/toughness? Good times. Hard to think of many champions worse than Bisping, so glad that terrible time is done.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 5, 2017)

Hell of  a night of fights


----------



## Kuya (Nov 5, 2017)

Whitaker destroys GSP imo


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 5, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Whitaker destroys GSP imo



Yeah, I hope he just retires right now and vacates, lol.


----------



## Mythoclast (Nov 5, 2017)

Lmfao.
A night of upsets.

This fucking card.The best I've seen in a while.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 5, 2017)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Yeah, I hope he just retires right now and vacates, lol.


he won't retire right away me thinks, I see him going down and challenge Woodley


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Nov 5, 2017)

what an amazing night

GSP is da man


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 5, 2017)

Dat epic comeback!!!


----------



## Stringer (Nov 5, 2017)

after sleeping on it I still can't get over how awesome last night's card was

GSP in particular impressived me by how much he refined every aspect of his game in his time off the cage, on top of that seeing him push through adversity in the 3rd round to get the *W* was a thing of beauty-- his shot selection was also on point

this dude has the best the jab in MMA, hands down

and don't even get me started on how he outwitted bisping by getting to his back after the knock-down to sink in that choke


----------



## Stringer (Nov 5, 2017)

it's ironic,
Bisping won the middleweight belt thanks to his left hook, and it's the left hook that took it away 



I didn't realize how much I missed seeing GSP execute his gameplans -- it's good to have him back


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm just so happy to see Georges come in and get the win. Didn't know what to expect from him.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 5, 2017)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Best card in a long time. Even though Masvidal lost it was a good fight. My guys, GSP and Dillashaw, got it done though.
> 
> Remember a decade ago when people were questioning GSP's heart/toughness? Good times. Hard to think of many champions worse than Bisping, so glad that terrible time is done.



You know Bisping is terrible when even a fellow brit like myself is happy to see his rain as champ over. Wonder what GSP will do now.

After all the shit Cody and the rest of TAM gave TJ I couldn't be more thrilled to see TJ win. Wish I didn't doubt him. TJ is easily the most progressive fighter, he always shows significant improvements  every fight. Cody was well on his way to becoming the new posterboy for the UFC after Connor, thankfully this loss will side-track such things from happening.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 5, 2017)

With Jones and Rousey gone and Brock in WWE, the UFC needs stars behind Conor and GSP. It's unbelievable that they don't know how to market Mighty Mouse.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 5, 2017)

I found it funny watching the first round of GSP vs Bisping when Georges shot for the first double leg and the crowds reaction to it.

Only GSP could make the crowd go that wild over a takedown.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 5, 2017)

Kuya said:


> With Jones and Rousey gone and Brock in WWE, the UFC needs stars behind Conor and GSP. It's unbelievable that they don't know how to market Mighty Mouse.


I'm starting to think that low-key the poor job the UFC does promoting some of their fighters is done on purpose, it's incredible how bad they're at it sometimes

hopefully whoever wins the bout between TJ Dillashaw vs Demetrious manages to get some mainstream attraction and becomes a PPV draw -- they should headline their own event and not be placed in a McGregor to avoid being overshadowed, those two are among the very best talents this sport has to offer and they deserve a good following


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 6, 2017)

Nice moment here. Whittaker has been one of my favourite fighters since the back and forth fight with Scott when he won TUF. I was really high on him as a WW, and I remember being very impressed by Wonderboy and posting my analysis of the fight here after how he beat him back then, especially with Wonderboy's work in the pocket. Wasn't expecting that at all. Didn't think Whittaker would have this kind of success at 185-lbs, especially after the Hester fight. Expected him to be a perennial Top-10 guy with some great battles, but he has come a long way. I would be torn on that one even though GSP is an all-time fave. Whittaker is just such a nice and genuine/humble guy, with a great fighting style as well. He showed a lot of admiration for GSP in that video.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 6, 2017)

As disappointing as it was to see Whittaker send Jacare and Yoel to the back of the line, he has had an impressive year. Arguably fighter of the year imo, despite not winning the undisputed title yet. If we were to base it entirely off of resume this year, I'd say Woodley is the only guy that can compare tbh.

Cody really disappointed me with how he conducted himself after losing to TJ. The latter has tried putting his differences aside with TAM and was nothing but respectful after the fight. But Cody had the audacity to claim he's still a better fight and he just made some technical mistakes. If your opposition can expose mistakes you make, they are in fact better than you. Dudes got a lot of talent, but is such a dim-witted manlet I struggle not wanting to see him lose.


----------



## Omoikane (Nov 7, 2017)

It feels so good to see GSP back in the Octagon.  I remember watching his final fight in my dorm room against Hendricks and my friend and I were in total disbelief that GSP won that decision when we felt like it should've gone hendricks way.  Regardless though, after GSP left, the UFC was in a downward spiral with its terrible promotions and ignoring some fighters who deserved more recognition or even SOME recognition from the UFC.  

Regardless, I was super happy to see GSP come back into the Octagon and show everyone that he isn't washed up and is still a champion caliber fighter.  

BUT, he needs to go back down in weight.  This weightless is just too tiring and strenuous on his body.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 8, 2017)

wow it's official, Wonderboy and Darren Till are fighting next February in england

so excited for this bout, buckle your seat belts


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 8, 2017)

Stringer said:


> it's ironic,
> Bisping won the middleweight belt thanks to his left hook, and it's the left hook that took it away
> 
> 
> ...



Re-watching the fight, I think skill-wise GSP right now is better than he has ever been. Physically he isn't near the same guy, though (outside of his strength). It's very impressive that he was able to adjust his entire style after the loss of explosiveness. He is one of the most, if not most self-aware fighter of his own abilities/standing in the current meta (I actually think Dillashaw has been following a similar path, especially with what he showed against Garbrandt). His stance was a lot different than usual, wasn't front-foot heavy, fought with weight on his rear leg more. His jab was different as well, you really forgot how long his arms are until you see him jabbing Bisping from the outside when he thinks he is getting the distance down. Even though he can't do the explosive blast doubles like he used to, him and his camp really watched the Kennedy fight. Some of the chain wrestling, high-crotch set-ups, and finishes just using pure strength were similar to the TDs Kennedy was getting on Bisping.

Bisping was countering his jab with his own, and doing well later though, but then GSP started going to the body more (that set-up for the knockdown was the same right hook to the body, left hook upstairs that Bisping got on Rockhold). The work with Roach definitely paid off, his boxing never looked better. He was effective with overhand rights in the past, but his footwork looked much sharper than usual (I never thought GSP's striking footwork was that good in the past, it was mostly karate-based footwork he used to set-up his wrestling/TDs that were special, imo). He was more comfortable pivoting and exchanging in the pocket because of that; if GSP from the past tried exchanging like that in the pocket with how his stance/front-foot heavy/footwork used to be, I think Bisping would have been countering him a lot more, and might have stopped him. It was also cool to see him use his spinning kicks again, last time I remember him using it was the lulzy Diaz fight when they were both screwing around.

I still don't like his chances against the true elite MWs. I remember back in the day when Weidman was coming up, the stories coming out of their training sessions were that he was essentially schooling GSP and making him look amateur, and when Weidman was asked about it he just said GSP was too small, but didn't elaborate further. Weidman looked pretty shocked post-fight though, and GSP was still competing at WW back then, so yeah.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 8, 2017)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> *Re-watching the fight, I think skill-wise GSP right now is better than he has ever been.* Physically he isn't near the same guy, though (outside of his strength). It's very impressive that he was able to adjust his entire style after the loss of explosiveness. He is one of the most, if not most self-aware fighter of his own abilities/standing in the current meta (I actually think Dillashaw has been following a similar path, especially with what he showed against Garbrandt). His stance was a lot different than usual, wasn't front-foot heavy, fought with weight on his rear leg more. His jab was different as well, you really forgot how long his arms are until you see him jabbing Bisping from the outside when he thinks he is getting the distance down. Even though he can't do the explosive blast doubles like he used to, him and his camp really watched the Kennedy fight. Some of the chain wrestling, high-crotch set-ups, and finishes just using pure strength were similar to the TDs Kennedy was getting on Bisping.
> 
> Bisping was countering his jab with his own, and doing well later though, but then GSP started going to the body more (that set-up for the knockdown was the same right hook to the body, left hook upstairs that Bisping got on Rockhold). The work with Roach definitely paid off, his boxing never looked better. He was effective with overhand rights in the past, but his footwork looked much sharper than usual (I never thought GSP's striking footwork was that good in the past, it was mostly karate-based footwork he used to set-up his wrestling/TDs that were special, imo). He was more comfortable pivoting and exchanging in the pocket because of that; if GSP from the past tried exchanging like that in the pocket with how his stance/front-foot heavy/footwork used to be, I think Bisping would have been countering him a lot more, and might have stopped him. It was also cool to see him use his spinning kicks again, last time I remember him using it was the lulzy Diaz fight when they were both screwing around.
> 
> I still don't like his chances against the true elite MWs. I remember back in the day when Weidman was coming up, the stories coming out of their training sessions were that he was essentially schooling GSP and making him look amateur, and when Weidman was asked about it he just said GSP was too small, but didn't elaborate further. Weidman looked pretty shocked post-fight though, and GSP was still competing at WW back then, so yeah.


I'm with you there, the incremental changes made to his skillsets while he was away have really brought him to a new level. And while GSP always had impeccable timing for his takedowns, I think this might've been enhanced somewhat by the noticeable improvements in his striking and footwork. Although I gotta say, I was impressed by Bisping's work on the bottom.

Maybe GSP lost some of his explosiveness due to the extra weight, we might see a different monster at 170 (which is a scary proposition for anyone at Welterweight).

Yea he definitely shouldn't take another bout at Middleweight -- I'd like to see him do one or two more fights at 170 and then bounce for real this time as the best ever to do it. Our sport is so young and people are still figuring out how to do it right, but if there's any blueprint people should follow it's definitely his.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 8, 2017)

If Georges returns to welterweight, I hope he doesn't end up with the RJJ syndrome where dropping all the muscle he's gained will take a toll on his body and he'll be even weaker.

*touch wood*


----------



## Kuya (Nov 10, 2017)

in before GSP drops the belt to Anderson


----------



## Larcher (Nov 11, 2017)

Kuya said:


> in before GSP drops the belt to Anderson


Maybe if Anderson didn't just fail another drug test.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mythoclast (Nov 12, 2017)

I've never seen such a brutal elbow.I genuinely feel bad for Diego's brain.I hope he hangs his gloves up soon

Damn,Pettis snapped a rib.I wish him a speedy recovery..


----------



## Larcher (Nov 12, 2017)

Glad Marlon Moraes came back from his loss to Assuncao (albeit I thought he won) and come back with a close victory over Dodson.

Shame about him committing those fouls tho. The Bantamweight Divison has been on fire lately, even with Cruz pulling out against Jimmie Rivera.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 12, 2017)

Speaking of Jimmie Rivera, he's another dark horse I think people are really under looking.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 18, 2017)

When is Mizuki Inoue going to the UFC, lol?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 18, 2017)

Larcher said:


> Glad Marlon Moraes came back from his loss to Assuncao (albeit I thought he won) and come back with a close victory over Dodson.
> 
> Shame about him committing those fouls tho. The Bantamweight Divison has been on fire lately, even with Cruz pulling out against Jimmie Rivera.



I have been high on him for a long time now, glad he is in the UFC. BW has been stacked for a minute, and only getting more so. A talent like Duquesnoy isn't even ranked by them yet, and just lost another up and coming talent. 

Moraes is fighting Sterling next, think he should take it pretty handily unless Sterling shows some more serious improvement with his striking. 



Larcher said:


> Speaking of Jimmie Rivera, he's another dark horse I think people are really under looking.



I favoured him in the Cruz match-up, shame he got hurt. 

Rivera-Assuncao would be great though.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 19, 2017)

I follow Anthony Pettis on all social media and have really liked him since WEC. This guy is cool and wish it worked out bcuz he had everything there to be the face of the UFC. Do you think he should switch camps? It's ridiculous he is 2-5 in his last 7 fights.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 20, 2017)

Kuya said:


> I follow Anthony Pettis on all social media and have really liked him since WEC. This guy is cool and wish it worked out bcuz he had everything there to be the face of the UFC. Do you think he should switch camps? It's ridiculous he is 2-5 in his last 7 fights.



What happened to him is that he was befallen by the Wheaties box curse.  Ever since he was put on the cover of their box, his career has been going slightly downhill since, lol. 

My top 5 greatest MMA fighters are:
1. Demetrious Johnson
2. Jon Jones
3. GSP 
4. Fedor Emelianenko
5. Spider Silva

To me, Jones didn't disqualify himself because he had that cheating reach (both arms and legs) but nobody complained about it because it was legal, lol.  I think Silva uses steroids because of his leg problem that stems from breaking it against Weidman.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 22, 2017)

Who's the GOAT and why is it Georges?


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 22, 2017)

Khabib is finally, finally going to fight Ferguson, lol.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 22, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Who's the GOAT and why is it Georges?


he's canadian, we're the GOATs by default

long answer: GSP reigned supreme in one of the UFC's most stacked division for years and defeated every single name that mattered in his run — not only that but also avenged the only two losses on his record

and then he comes back after a 4 year lay off, beats the Middleweight champ and looked sensational in the process

in a time where other contenders for that prestigious title get caught left and right for using performance enhancing drugs _(Jon Jones, Anderson Silva)_; GSP is the one guy we can proudly point to for his accomplishments in the sport — right now there's no contest to his GOAT status


----------



## Stringer (Nov 22, 2017)

mcpon14 said:


> Khabib is finally, finally going to fight Ferguson, lol.


nope, not the case

Khabib signed his end of the deal but says on twitter that Fergusson doesn't want to sign his, so as of now Khabib is still fighting Edson Barboza at UFC 219


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 23, 2017)

Stringer said:


> he's canadian, we're the GOATs by default
> 
> long answer: GSP reigned supreme in one of the UFC's most stacked division for years and defeated every single name that mattered in his run — not only that but also avenged the only two losses on his record
> 
> ...



GSP is still tarnished.  Remember the vaseline incident?


----------



## Stringer (Nov 23, 2017)

if applying a little extra vaseline in one of his fights is the worst GSP has ever done in his career then he's damn saint lol


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 23, 2017)

Stringer said:


> if applying a little extra vaseline in one of his fights is the worst GSP has ever done in his career then he's damn saint lol



His style is to avoid taking risks.  I think that accounts for much of his success.  Therefore, making him look better than he actually is.   Like McGregor, who keeps getting favorable match-ups.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 23, 2017)

nah, fighting is about outsmarting your opponent and imposing your will, and that's exactly what he achieved in those fights

there's no pride in daft risk-taking and eating too many shots to the head when there are dire health issues one can face because of it at the end of their career, so unlike his opponents GSP was smart — that's why he's able to come back after 4 years and still look fantastic, while most of his old rivals are either washed up or retired


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 23, 2017)

Which was funnier?  Lina Lansberg thanking Cyborg for giving her such a beatdown or Justine Kish pooping in her fight against Felice Herrig and saying that "shit happens", lol.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 23, 2017)

I'd go with Lansberg thanking Cyborg for that beating she got 

Justine Kish's poop-gate was both cringe and disgusting, almost threw up in my mouth


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 24, 2017)

Prime Emelianenko is still the best fighter I have seen. St-Pierre isn't far behind though. At their best, I would put guys like Aldo, DJ, Dillashaw, Minotauro, Cruz, Edgar, RDA, Penn, Jones, Shogun, Filipovic, Barnett, Cormier, Rampage, etc. A few of the newer guys are really staking claims (Nurmy, Whittaker, Holloway, Miocic, etc.), at least as far as peak.

This Shanghai card is one of those ones with little name value, but plenty of exciting fighters and match-ups.

Magomedsharipov is one of the best all-around prospects in MMA, and then you got other top prospects like Guan, Salikhov, and Moraes all making their debuts. Exciting action fighters like Jingliang and Buren, and Gastelum-Bisping is a nice enough fight. I think Gastelum stops him early, fwiw.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 24, 2017)

Marlon Moraes came in from WSOF with more hype than Gaethje did because he did more.  Too bad he lost a split decision, lol.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 24, 2017)

I still expect him to go far in the division. Btw, the Moraes fighting tomorrow is Sheymon, not Marlon, whom he lost to back in WSOF (solid fight, from what I remember).


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 24, 2017)

If Conor isn't fighting Tony then the UFC is protecting him too much, lol.   I mean, just let him Tony.  He lost to Nate and still didn't lose that much of his luster.  And the amount he lost, he definitely got back and more, lol.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 25, 2017)

He is coming..



What a performance, already one of the more complete guys in MMA, imo. Definitely one of my favourites to watch, division is in trouble if he doesn't have weight-cutting issues.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 25, 2017)

Missed Fight Night Shanghai, watching the replay now.

What snivelling chucklefuck of a judge thought Caceres beat Wang Guan 29-28?  I'm so fucking sick of idiot judges trying to sabotage fights.  Alex (who I love) didn't win a single round, easily lost the first 10-8, and lost the other two handily.  He almost got finished twice, got knocked down like 4 times, and was dominated the entire match.

I don't care that Guan was still declared the winner, fights with such obvious, clear winners shouldn't be split decisions.  Guan put on a stellar debut and should be rewarded with fair fucking judging.  He was 1 screwjob point away from being robbed of this win. 

Seriously, the UFC needs to investigate cases of clear sabotage.  Either the judge is a hack or they're involved in malicious sabotage.  Either way, they're not fit to judge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 25, 2017)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I think Gastelum stops him early, fwiw.


Hey, you mind if I run my stock portfolio through you?


Anyway, good card, good fights.  I'm happy the UFC has gotten into China finally.  China is the Mecca of hand-to-hand martial arts (at least culturally) and having legitimate Chinese MMA stars with regular international events hosted by them feels appropriate.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 26, 2017)

Many societies had their own martial arts.  Bruce Lee might have helped popularized the association of martial arts with China, lol.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 26, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Missed Fight Night Shanghai, watching the replay now.
> 
> What snivelling chucklefuck of a judge thought Caceres beat Wang Guan 29-28?  I'm so fucking sick of idiot judges trying to sabotage fights.  Alex (who I love) didn't win a single round, easily lost the first 10-8, and lost the other two handily.  He almost got finished twice, got knocked down like 4 times, and was dominated the entire match.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that was a terrible scorecard. One of the worst of the year for sure.

Caceres has had other questionable SDs as well (Rodriguez was the most recent before this).


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 26, 2017)

That's two fights in a row where Bisping has lost consciousness, lol.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 26, 2017)

mcpon14 said:


> That's two fights in a row where Bisping has lost consciousness, lol.



Everyone knows how problematic/questionable the commission and the UFC, but Bisping being cleared to fight Gastelum was just incredibly poor judgment (and I realize he wanted to fight, almost every fighter has that mindset; decisions like this shouldn't be happening in a legitimate sport, especially in the biggest promotion for MMA).


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Nov 26, 2017)

Bisping fighting so soon should have never happened.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 27, 2017)

as usual the UFC brass was more concerned about saving an event than saving someone like Bisping from himself

glad he's calling it quits after the london event, don't wanna see this guy fight anymore

that said I'm interested to see Gastelum face Whitaker for the title


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 27, 2017)

Stringer said:


> as usual the UFC brass was more concerned about saving an event than saving someone like Bisping from himself
> 
> glad he's calling it quits after the london event, don't wanna see this guy fight anymore
> 
> that said I'm interested to see Gastelum face Whitaker for the title



Gastelum vs Whitaker?  I thought that it was GSP vs Whitaker?  What happened to that, lol?


----------



## Larcher (Nov 27, 2017)

Justin Gaethje vs Eddie Alvarez soon.

JUST BLEED!


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 27, 2017)

Larcher said:


> Justin Gaethje vs Eddie Alvarez soon.
> 
> JUST BLEED!



Do you Poirer deserves the winner, lol?  If so, does the winner of that deserve the next title shot, lol?


----------



## Larcher (Nov 27, 2017)

Yes, I believe the winner should face Poirer. I'll be rooting for Gaethje and I like his chances on paper, but I have an odd feeling Eddie might pull it off due to fate wanting rematch between him and Poirer.

Who ever wins that indeed deserves a title shot.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 27, 2017)

mcpon14 said:


> Gastelum vs Whitaker?  I thought that it was GSP vs Whitaker?  What happened to that, lol?


not official yet, there's negotiations behind the scenes — that's something they threw that out there so fans wouldn't complain, GSP has been dancing around the subject so we might not see him fight in that weight class in his next outing

and frankly that'd be the best move for him, I like his chances at Welterweight


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 27, 2017)

Stringer said:


> not official yet, there's negotiations behind the scenes — that's something they threw that out there so fans wouldn't complain, GSP has been dancing around the subject so we might not see him fight in that weight class in his next outing
> 
> and frankly that'd be the best move for him, I like his chances at Welterweight



I hope GSP doesn't become another Conor McGregor, lol, with his title being not defended nor vacated, lol, essentially being held hostage, lol.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 27, 2017)

he's an upstanding dude so I'll give him the benefit of the doubt for the time being, I blame the UFC for giving out interim titles like candies at Halloween tho

they keep putting themselves in these odd situations


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 27, 2017)

The whole Interim belt situation is because of preferential treatments towards superstars, lol.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 27, 2017)

it's more than that, as a business they're interested in the financial aspect of it given that fights with belts on the line draw more crowds and pay per view numbers

basically they're prioritizing the short term benefits of handing over iterim belts while turning a blind eye to the negative long-term effects, which they will inevitably have by lowering the very value of those belts


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 27, 2017)

Lol, Dana White is doing what he accuses of many boxing promoters (Arum, King, etc.) do, lol: Preferring selfish, short-term goals over long-term ones, lol.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 27, 2017)

lol yea unfortunately, the UFC's whole business model might very well mirror what we dred about boxing if things keep going the way they are


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 27, 2017)

UFC makes me want to go get some chicken because it looks like KFC, lol.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 28, 2017)

Stringer said:


> lol yea unfortunately, the UFC's whole business model might very well mirror what we dred about boxing if things keep going the way they are


Lets just hope the politics don't get so corrupt we have to wait for top contenders in each weight class to fight each other several years after it made sense.

Thankfully, I think it will take a while for the UFC to be even close to boxing in terms of corruption if Dana does just say fuck it, but only time will tell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 28, 2017)

I don't think that we'll have to wait years for top contenders to fight each other because Dana, I believe, is legitimately a fight fan, so he'll put on fights that he wants to see and they usually coincide with top guys fighting each other, lol.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 30, 2017)

Heard Conor punched the wrong person.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 30, 2017)

Gunners said:


> Heard Conor punched the wrong person.



Remember when that guy with an AK-47 threatened Conor on Twitter, lol? 

I heard that the mob wants 900,000 euros from Conor for that, lol.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 1, 2017)

Friday's card is terrible, definitely skipping it. 218 is litty though.

Torn on Gaethje-Alvarez. I have fond memories of watching Alvarez become arguably the most exciting LW in history during his DREAM and Bellator run. Gaethje has been on a similar path with crazy FOTYs recently.

Hoping Aldo gets the title back, but it is going to be tough. He is as tactical as it gets, been working with Garcia more, and seems more invested in his kicking game. He tried throwing a naked low kick against Holloway, but he got countered right away. Holloway's footwork is really, really good. He did a great job circling from Aldo's power side; something he did that Aldo's opponents who succumbed to his kicks in the past was how he bent his leg and positioned with his knee pointed at the kick. Mendes also kind of did a similar thing in the rematch, and it forced Aldo to go to their power side and expose himself more. Guys like Lamas, Florian, Edgar, etc. made the the mistake of exposing their hamstring when circling to Aldo's right and it was open season. He likes being very meticulous and patient with his work, but he needs to take more risks to beat Holloway.  He was able to control the pace completely against Edgar, a lot due to his jab, which Holloway is much better equipped at countering and taking away. Fighting off the back-foot and being too patient won't work with Holloway's length, pace, footwork, and combinations.

Always root for the PRIDE guys as well, so hoping and thinking Overeem pulls it off. I think it would be in the clinch, likely with knees to the body if he got a stoppage (elbows could be a sneaky good option with his leverage, or g&p/follow-up), although a decision might be more likely. Ngannou's durability hasn't really been tested much so that's tough to say. I think Overeem will fight more in kicking range as well as the clinch. Ngannou is really strong and showed some good get-ups against Blaydes though he got taken down, taken to the cage, and had issues with his kicks and jab. Not sure how well Overeem would be served going for TDs early on but think he will try to work them into his game; he is very good at them, from greco-clinch to more judo-trips and has one of the best top games in the division and a better submission game than most HWs. 

Overeem just has much more options, and is just so much more skilled, experienced, and well-rounded despite the obvious durability concerns. Ngannou has much more speed and is more athletic than some of the older guys Overeem has fought, so it will be interesting to see if that will overwhelm him. Ngannou's best work so far is on the counter though, and Overeem could make it slow paced and out-class him there, which is what I would probably say is the most likely outcome, and then Overeem getting KO'd by a counterpunch. Ngannou could be one of those talents who just drastically improves from fight to fight, or the next Brett Rogers. He can obviously KO Overeem, but I like the odds on Overeem.. Hopefully we can see Ngannou show adjustments, more of his game, and not another early finish if he wins. The GOAT MMA documentary/video series made a return for this card, btw:


----------



## mcpon14 (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm hoping to see Ngannou win because I always like seeing fresh blood rising to the top, a new top star, lol.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 1, 2017)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Friday's card is terrible, definitely skipping it. 218 is litty though.
> 
> Torn on Gaethje-Alvarez. I have fond memories of watching Alvarez become arguably the most exciting LW in history during his DREAM and Bellator run. Gaethje has been on a similar path with crazy FOTYs recently.



This could very well be the most batshit crazy fight in all of MMA. I'm rooting for Gaethje, but I really don't wanna see Eddie turn into a broken man losing a fight that's bound to be intense and leave quite a few battle wounds for both guys. Only difference is Justin is younger with quite a bit more to give where as Eddie is getting older with quite a few wars under his belt. Certain fighters just aren't the same coming out of a certain fight and I feel this might just be that fight for him sadly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 1, 2017)

Poor Woodley, always getting cucked by Dana.  Can't blame Dana too much though.  Woodley might be the best welterweight at the moment but he doesn't have the pizzazz of an entertaining fighter.  His charisma in and out of the octagon just doesn't cut it if he wants to get big money fights outside of the regular pecking order of the welterweight title cycle.

I really want GSP to beat Whittaker and then move down to fight Woodley, if he wins both bouts he should retire as the goat imo.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Dec 2, 2017)

who's watching 218 with me?


----------



## Kuya (Dec 2, 2017)

Eddieee!!!!!!!!!

Damn what a slugfest

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 2, 2017)

Holy mother of god that Alvarez Gaethje fight

An instant fucking classic

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Dec 2, 2017)

damn that was great. i was fine with either of them winning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mythoclast (Dec 2, 2017)

Eddie showing why he's a veteran

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 2, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Eddieee!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Damn what a slugfest



Your Hawaiian boy put on a FOTY contender as well.

Outside of the women's fights and Teymur-Klose, this card has delivered as expected.



Krash said:


> Eddie showing why he's a veteran



Those body shots were great, and his jab as well. That was the best Alvarez looked since Chandler II, imo. Obviously he stopped RDA early, but I mean in a prolonged enough fight. Gaethje's low kicks were looking like they were going to get him another win late in the fight, but with him usually striving in fights relying in attrition, he found himself fading from the body-work and Alvarez was the one who fought the late opening to win the fight. 

Both of these guys are among the most exciting fighters ever. Not many fighters have fights on their resume as good as:

Alvarez-Hansen
Alvarez-Kawajiri
Alvarez-Chandler I and II
Alvarez-Poirier
Gaethje-Firmino
Gaethje-Palomino I and II
Gaethje-Johnson

And now their fight against each other.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 2, 2017)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Your Hawaiian boy put on a FOTY contender as well.
> 
> Outside of the women's fights and Teymur-Klose, this card has delivered as expected.



I love Yancy, he's a cool ass dude too. but yea for sure FOTY worthy


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 2, 2017)

Alvarez embodies the toughness of Philly so well. 

Another Philly guy on the card in Felder is living up to his potential, or at least what I expected of him a couple years ago. He probably wasn't built up as well as he could have been early on after the Castillo KO, but he is one of the most fundamentally sound strikers in the division. He has some of the most dangerous elbows from guard in the game too, and he has become bolder with his training. The camp change and sparring have paid off so far, looks like the curve he should have been on after the Castillo fight. Glad he is performing as well as he has recently. Going forward he could be a tough fight for anyone at the weight, imo.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm so hype for overeem and ngannou


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Dec 2, 2017)

i just always love a top heavyweight fight


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 2, 2017)

JESUS


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 2, 2017)

Overeem has a glass chin, but that "hardest punch ever recorded" followed by such a devestating clean KO in the first round, THE HYPE IS REAL LADIES AND GENTLEMEN ASDKLFJASDLKFJAW


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Dec 2, 2017)

that was fucking beautiful


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 3, 2017)

Ngannou's post-fight ocatagon interview was 10 times longer than his fight


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 3, 2017)

Haven't seem Overeem KO'd like that in MMA since the Hoffman fight.

Ngannou looked pretty good in the clinch, guy has serious physical talent. I still don't like that we don't know more about his overall game. Him getting a KO with a counter was his most likely outcome if he had won, but I wanted to see more. Oh well, at least we have the Miocic fight to look forward to. I think Ngannou might open as the favourite.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 3, 2017)

ugh

still know nothing about Ngannou besides he hits like a truck

interesting to see what a durable highly skilled HW does to him, guess we'll find out with Stipe


----------



## Stringer (Dec 3, 2017)

all hail THE PREDATOR 

glad to see Ngannou rise to the occasion, I've been high on this guy for a while

dude's so athletic, this is the next generation of UFC heavyweights


----------



## Mythoclast (Dec 3, 2017)

Holy shit! 
That uppercut nearly turned Alistair into a giraffe.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 3, 2017)

GG Aldo, he fought well and almost brought back vintage-aldo 

but this is the Max Holloway era


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Dec 3, 2017)

figured this would happen. 

still wish Edgar didn't get hurt.

i dont agree with Joe saying he's the best FW ever.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 3, 2017)

HAWAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 3, 2017)

Can't say I am surprised. Aldo managed the distance very carefully, threw combination counters, and did a nice job of controlling the pace at points. But Holloway can just maintain his work at a higher pace that Aldo can't match. That was some of the more fluid and relaxed head movement Aldo has shown as well before he got tired, but he just can't keep up with Holloway's work-rate. His conditioning is also at a clearly higher level, and durability at this point in Aldo's career (with all the fights/mileage). Aldo just refuses to concede rounds, momentum, and exchanges; he is a tactician to a fault and always tries to snatch it and needs to be in control. Holloway capitalized on that in both fights. He is pretty much to Aldo, what Aldo is for Edgar. 

Going to be interesting to see how long Holloway can hold onto that strap with all of the up and coming talent at 145-lbs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mythoclast (Dec 3, 2017)

I'll always back Max in a featherweight bout..

But I can't help to feel bad for Aldo.He got smoked..


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 3, 2017)

Rogan said Holloway might be the greatest featherweight of all time after this fight.  My opinion on that is hell no.  He's been dominant for years, and destroying Aldo as the climax is certainly a notch in his belt, but holding a throne is much harder than attaining it.  When fighters are constantly studying your strengths and weaknesses, organizing a gameplan centered around all the previous fights you've had with the trial and error attached, and you're ALWAYS facing the #1 contender, that's a whole nother animal.  Halloway has a ways to go defending his belt to challenge Aldo's resume.  He could very well lose his belt on his fourth or fifth defense.  The MMA world moves quick, and only the cream of the crop legends like Mighty Mouse can hold the fort throughout all the torch passing and tide turning. 

Let's not forget Conor basically curbstomped everyone on his way to the featherweight championship and knocked Aldo clean out in seconds (lucky or not) yet nobody would seriously consider him the featherweight goat.


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 3, 2017)

Oh my lord I thought Overeem was in a coma after that left hook and when that follow up hit I thought he mightve been dead

I wasn't sure about Ngannou but Jesus Chist he's one scary friend!

Strong AF in the clinch and from reports not at all easy to tale down + the most legit one punch power I've seen in a while, insanity


----------



## mcpon14 (Dec 3, 2017)

My favorite fight of UFC 218 was the Gaethje vs Alvarez fight.  Man, Eddy can take leg kicks, lol.   I think that the humiliating Conor loss did Eddy a lot of good as he seemed to have improved a lot from it, lol.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 3, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Rogan said Holloway might be the greatest featherweight of all time after this fight.  My opinion on that is hell no.  He's been dominant for years, and destroying Aldo as the climax is certainly a notch in his belt, but holding a throne is much harder than attaining it.  When fighters are constantly studying your strengths and weaknesses, organizing a gameplan centered around all the previous fights you've had with the trial and error attached, and you're ALWAYS facing the #1 contender, that's a whole nother animal.  Halloway has a ways to go defending his belt to challenge Aldo's resume.  He could very well lose his belt on his fourth or fifth defense.  The MMA world moves quick, and only the cream of the crop legends like Mighty Mouse can hold the fort throughout all the torch passing and tide turning.
> 
> Let's not forget Conor basically curbstomped everyone on his way to the featherweight championship and knocked Aldo clean out in seconds (lucky or not) yet nobody would seriously consider him the featherweight goat.



humble Max Holloway agrees and said he is nowhere near Aldo's status as greatest FW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 3, 2017)

Kuya said:


> humble Max Holloway agrees and said he is nowhere near Aldo's status as greatest FW


He also said he wants to buckle down and become the GOAT by defending his championship for the foreseeable future.  He wants to be a _champion_.  He has the right mix of humility, confidence and brilliance to be the potential best ever featherweight for sure.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 3, 2017)

Nihonjin said:


> Strong AF in the clinch and from reports not at all easy to tale down + the most legit one punch power I've seen in a while, insanity


never thought we'd see a man scarier than Anthony Johnson in the octagon 

the first guy who stops Ngannou's win streak in the UFC is the one who will manage to drag him past the second round and test his conditioning, I've watched extensive footage on his training sessions and that part of his game is still suspect — we just gotta hope his coaches don't bank on him ending all his fights under 3 minutes and actually prepare him for the eventuality that someone may drag him under deep waters

and Stipe Miocic has all the skills to pull this off, can't wait for that matchup

that aside I loved Ngannou's composure when Overeem tried to throw him out of his game by aggressively trying to impose his ring generalship  pressuring, the pace of Ngannou's growth is impressive


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 3, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Rogan said Holloway might be the greatest featherweight of all time after this fight.  My opinion on that is hell no.  He's been dominant for years, and destroying Aldo as the climax is certainly a notch in his belt, but holding a throne is much harder than attaining it.  When fighters are constantly studying your strengths and weaknesses, organizing a gameplan centered around all the previous fights you've had with the trial and error attached, and you're ALWAYS facing the #1 contender, that's a whole nother animal.  Halloway has a ways to go defending his belt to challenge Aldo's resume.  He could very well lose his belt on his fourth or fifth defense.  The MMA world moves quick, and only the cream of the crop legends like Mighty Mouse can hold the fort throughout all the torch passing and tide turning.
> 
> Let's not forget Conor basically curbstomped everyone on his way to the featherweight championship and knocked Aldo clean out in seconds (lucky or not) yet nobody would seriously consider him the featherweight goat.



No one really takes what he says seriously for the most part, and he has heavy recency bias for pretty much anything in MMA. It's always been like that since the mid-2000s. This is the same guy who called Rousey a "once in a lifetime in human history, superhero freak of existence" and was saying she had perfect, clean technique. Cerrone called him out on it too, lol:


There are countless stuff like this from Rogan over the years, but yeah, he gets consumed and extremely carried away with recent hype on a routine basis.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 3, 2017)

Stringer said:


> never thought we'd see a man scarier than Anthony Johnson in the octagon
> 
> the first guy who stops Ngannou's win streak in the UFC is the one who will manage to drag him past the second round and test his conditioning, I've watched extensive footage on his training sessions and that part of his game is still suspect — we just gotta hope his coaches don't bank on him ending all his fights under 3 minutes and actually prepare him for the eventuality that someone may drag him under deep waters
> 
> ...



His conditioning looked pretty good to me against Blaydes, but he didn't face much adversity. People's conditioning is linked to their confidence and chin, imo. He hasn't been put in bad positions or face uncomfortable circumstances yet, and we don't know much at all about his resolve or durability. That is what I am most interested in. Him and Miocic both still have questions to me and have similarities (obviously less questions for Miocic so far), both I think benefit from a severely old division.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 3, 2017)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> His conditioning looked pretty good to me against Blaydes, but he didn't face much adversity. People's conditioning is linked to their confidence and chin, imo. He hasn't been put in bad positions or face uncomfortable circumstances yet, and we don't know much at all about his resolve or durability. That is what I am most interested in. Him and Miocic both still have questions to me and have similarities (obviously less questions for Miocic so far), both I think benefit from a severely old division.


well that's what I'm saying, we haven't seen his conditioning tested —  the Blaydes fight don't matter since he pretty much did what he wanted to do and dictated the pace


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 3, 2017)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> No one really takes what he says seriously for the most part, and he has heavy recency bias for pretty much anything in MMA. It's always been like that since the mid-2000s. This is the same guy who called Rousey a "once in a lifetime in human history, superhero freak of existence" and was saying she had perfect, clean technique. Cerrone called him out on it too, lol:
> 
> 
> There are countless stuff like this from Rogan over the years, but yeah, he gets consumed and extremely carried away with recent hype on a routine basis.


I love Joe, but it's amazing how someone with so much knowledge of martial arts (black belt in taekwondo, black belt in jiu-jitsu under two legendary teachers, and obviously the years of experience calling MMA bouts) can say so much dumb shit on the regular.  One minute he's explaining how to throw a proper kick with the detail of an expert, and the next he's praising Ronda Rousey's shit tier striking skills.

I blame the weed.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 3, 2017)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> No one really takes what he says seriously for the most part, and he has heavy recency bias for pretty much anything in MMA. It's always been like that since the mid-2000s. This is the same guy who called Rousey a "once in a lifetime in human history, superhero freak of existence" and was saying she had perfect, clean technique. Cerrone called him out on it too, lol:
> 
> 
> There are countless stuff like this from Rogan over the years, but yeah, he gets consumed and extremely carried away with recent hype on a routine basis.




Yeah, Joe is pretty easy to astound. His admiration also seems to be fuelled by how famous certain  fighters are, like when he has one of his Mike Tyson wank discussions. He clearly looks at his career with tunnel vision when ever he ends up taking about him, parading his "dominant" reign as Heavyweight champion but not acknowledging his resume is underwhelming in comparison to HW's of the same era.

As for this card, Aldo vs Holloway kinda went as expected, sad to see Gaethje lose but happy for Eddie was a real war hope they both come back stronger after such a great performance from both.

And please don't hurt me Francis.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 3, 2017)

Francis is the epitome of a prodigy.  His ATG knockout power combined with competent jiu jitsu and overbearing strength. Sort of amazing that he's even been submitting people while not even knowing what a full guard is until recently.  Sucks that he's already 31 and has a very small window of a few years in the UFC before he becomes fodder (most likely).  Even Fedor couldn't maintain his greatness into his mid 30s.

If he opens as the favorite against Stipe I might have to bite the bullet and put money against him.  I'm rooting for the guy but he hasn't seen a third round yet.  How overbearing will his strength be when he's gassed?  How will his swings look when there's little left in the tank and his haymakers can be followed with the naked eye?  If he becomes the champ, it'll probably be in the first 3 rounds, tops.  And after seeing what happened to Overeem, I'd be surprised if Miocic lets himself get caught early.


----------



## mcpon14 (Dec 4, 2017)

Francis may look impressive right now but that is just because it is the most recent bout.  You guys forget that Stipe is a beast, lol.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 4, 2017)

Stipe also has a MUCH better chin than Overeem. Dunno who to favour in the bout, but Stipe will provide challenges to Ngannou that no one else in the division really can provide, being his physical prime, holds up well against adversity, and is a distinguished wrestler.

I have no clue how good Cain is going to look when he comes back, which is a shame. When he first bursted onto the scene he seemed a great successor to Fedor that was gonna have quite the legacy a head of him. Even if he wins back the title, he'll still be a massive what if that didn't live up to his full potential due to laying off so much from injury. It's gonna take a few years before we can even hope the HW division will be even a satisfactory in comparison to its former glory. Fedor, Alexander, Big Nog, Cro Cop,  Barnett, Kharitinov, Mark Hunt, etc left some big shoes to be filled and their contemporaries simply haven't lived up sadly.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 4, 2017)

Conor trolling Holloway

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mcpon14 (Dec 4, 2017)

On the feet, I kind of see it as going the way of Stipe-Roy Nelson.  Francis might be a little too stationary and Stipe will pot-shot him the whole time.


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 4, 2017)

mcpon14 said:


> On the feet, I kind of see it as going the way of Stipe-Roy Nelson.  Francis might be a little too stationary and Stipe will pot-shot him the whole time.



Did you not see the Overeem fight? lol


----------



## mcpon14 (Dec 4, 2017)

Nihonjin said:


> Did you not see the Overeem fight? lol


That was an exchange, lol.   Francis KOed him in the pocket and Overeem made the elementary mistake of not blocking his exposed side, lol.


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 4, 2017)

Potshots don't work against a guy with a significant reach advantage and nuclear bombs for hands. In order to land your own little potshot you step into his range and that's a 50/50 proposition every single time. Either you score a point or he ends the fight. It's not worth the risk if you have other options.

Miocic either wrestles Ngannou from the very first second like his life depends on it, and honestly, judging by what happend to Overeem, that might well be the case, or he gets KO'd brutally like everyone else.


----------



## mcpon14 (Dec 4, 2017)

Potshots worked against Nelson, another KO artist.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 4, 2017)

i'm still confident that Cain wins back the belt. maybe even in 2018.


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 4, 2017)

mcpon14 said:


> Potshots worked against Nelson, another KO artist.



You're seriously comparing short fat guy who'd never be a heavyweight if he was in shape to Ngannou?


----------



## mcpon14 (Dec 4, 2017)

Nihonjin said:


> You're seriously comparing short fat guy who'd never be a heavyweight if he was in shape to Ngannou?



Dude, Roy Nelson is a top level fighter and had fought in the UFC for a long time.  You are too dazzled by Francis' recent win, lol.   Jeez.


----------



## mcpon14 (Dec 4, 2017)

Kuya said:


> i'm still confident that Cain wins back the belt. maybe even in 2018.



We will see if his back will render him not the same fighter when he does make his return, lol.


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 5, 2017)

mcpon14 said:


> Dude, Roy Nelson is a top level fighter and had fought in the UFC for a long time.



Oh really?  I definitely didn't know that.  I guess that means he has the same physical attributes, strengths and weaknesses as Ngannou.

Checkmate Nihonjin!



> You are too dazzled by Francis' recent win, lol.   Jeez.



No you moron of morons. 

I'm saying that being able to take potshots on an undersized, slower, older, less athletic and shorter reach Roy Nelson doesn't at all translate to an ability to do the same to Ngannou who's a freak of nature in terms of physical attributes. 

Potshots are relatively easy when you're the bigger man with more range. You can literally hit your opponent before it's possible for them to hit you. So you stay on the outside and pick your shots.

It's a whole different game when you're significantly smaller, with less range, let alone having a possible speed and/or timing disadvantage on top of that. 

Like I said,  unlike against Nelson,  anytime Miocic connects anything (slightly before that actually), he's within Ngannous range. Which is the 50/50 proposition I'm talking about. 

If Ngannou times and catches Miocic _once, _it's over.


----------



## mcpon14 (Dec 5, 2017)

I never said that he has the same attributes as Ngannou just like Ngannou doesn't have the same attributes as Nelson, you moron of morons.  Read before you post, lol.   Roy Nelson was a top level UFC fighter for a long time and you would know that if you had been following the sport for a long time, lol.    There is no way to predict how these fights are going to turn out, so you obviously went ahead with speculating but I'm not.  I like what Daniel Cormier said and that is that a huge KO monster threat excites him just like it probably excites Miocic.  I'm pumped for the match-up.


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 5, 2017)

Its become clear that little nugget won't defend his title unless hes threatened to be striped or forced too.


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 5, 2017)

Also if big country didn't fall in love with that right hand like johnny did with his left they both would've probably been better and not in their current situations.

Both were nice on the ground, Johnny's wrestling and country's ability to finish on the ground via submission.


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 5, 2017)

mcpon14 said:


> I never said that he has the same attributes as Ngannou just like Ngannou doesn't have the same attributes as Nelson, you moron of morons.  Read before you post, lol.



You suggested a way for Miocic to beat Ngannou. I explained why I think your strategy is dangerous and he's better of wrestling, to which you said:
_
"It worked on Roy Nelson"_

Implying that they're similar opponents. They are not.

If you're going to say dumb shit, at least own up to it.



> Roy Nelson was a top level UFC fighter for a long time



We all know this. And it's Irrelevant.



> and you would know that if you had been following the sport for a long time, lol.



Uhuh...



> There is no way to predict how these fights are going to turn out



Educated guesses are a thing. It's how betting works.



> so you obviously went ahead with speculating but I'm not.



What in the actual fuck are you on? You're the one who started speculating. I reacted to your comment.


----------



## mcpon14 (Dec 6, 2017)

You are stupid as toast because you can't read or comprehend.  I clearly said that I thought that Nelson and Ngannou were similar because they are both KO artists, so, yes, idiot, they are similar because they are in that regard.  If you are too dumb to comprehend what a person says to you, then don't respond, lol.  You are clearly a troll, lol.


----------



## mcpon14 (Dec 6, 2017)

KC said:


> Its become clear that little nugget won't defend his title unless hes threatened to be striped or forced too.



Conor just seems to be capitalizing on his celebrity and he is currently more interested in that at the moment than his fighting, lol.    When he steps in the cage, he is supposedly a much better striker because of his Mayweather experience according to his coach, and I for one would like to see it displayed.


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 6, 2017)

mcpon14 said:


> You are stupid as toast because you can't read or comprehend.  I clearly said that *I thought that Nelson and Ngannou were similar because they are both KO artists,* so, yes, idiot, they are similar because they are in that regard.  If you are too dumb to comprehend what a person says to you, then don't respond, lol.  You are clearly a troll, lol.



Oh I read that part. The thing is, if you're _just _comparing their ability to knock people out without any underlying implications about style or anything else,  then your point is even dumber than I thought. I gave you too much credit.

Overeem KOs people. Hunt KOs people.  JDS KOs people.  Miocic KOs people.  They're fucking heavyweights, almost all of them are KO artists.  But they're all spectacularly different in terms of approach, style, athletic abilities, weaknesses and plenty other relevant factors in a fight.

So again, to suggest that a strategy that worked on Nelson would work on any other Heavyweight because "They both hit hard " is just... Dumb.

I honestly don't get people like you.  What's the point of doubling down on a moronic point? Don't be a dense smug moron just because you're afraid to admit you're wrong. There's no shame in rethinking your views.

But hey, maybe I'm giving you too much credit again.  You could be dense, smug and moronic by nature.

I'm sure we'll find out with your next response.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Larcher (Dec 6, 2017)

The fuck even is this last page?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 6, 2017)

^Me wasting my time.. =D

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 6, 2017)

Man, Max always keeps it 100.  Looking forward to him carving a legendary legacy for himself in the FW division.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 6, 2017)

And yeah, the big factor with Ngannou is he's not only the most powerful puncher of all time, he has elite length and speed at the HW division.  , 2nd only to Jon Jones among notable UFC fighters.  Length and power are a deadly combination, but when you add speed on top of that, it's like... What do you do?  Outclassing him in technique will only go so far when he only needs to connect once or maximum a couple times for you to go to sleep.

The question marks with Ngannou are his chin and his conditioning.  We haven't seen either tested yet, since as I said he hasn't even seen a 3rd round yet much less a 5th.  Stipe's best bet is outlasting him with clinches and GNP until he starts sucking air, and then try to counter punch him (or just continue Lesnar-against-Hunt-ing him if up in points).  My guess is his bombs will deteriorate when he loses stamina.

If Ngannou turns out to have elite stamina too, dear fucking lord just give him the belt.  It'll be hard as shit enough humping him with his hulkian strength.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 6, 2017)

afgpride said:


> And yeah, the big factor with Ngannou is he's not only the most powerful puncher of all time, he has elite length and speed at the HW division.  , 2nd only to Jon Jones among notable UFC fighters.  Length and power are a deadly combination, but when you add speed on top of that, it's like... What do you do?  Outclassing him in technique will only go so far when he only needs to connect once or maximum a couple times for you to go to sleep.
> 
> The question marks with Ngannou are his chin and his conditioning.  We haven't seen either tested yet, since as I said he hasn't even seen a 3rd round yet much less a 5th.  Stipe's best bet is outlasting him with clinches and GNP until he starts sucking air, and then try to counter punch him (or just continue Lesnar-against-Hunt-ing him if up in points).  My guess is his bombs will deteriorate when he loses stamina.
> 
> If Ngannou turns out to have elite stamina too, dear fucking lord just give him the belt.  It'll be hard as shit enough humping him with his hulkian strength.



Just imagine.. Seriously just imagine for one second.. Stipe builds his whole gameplan around tiring Ngannou out over 5 rounds, but as the fight progresses we find out that he has prime Cain level cardio..


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 6, 2017)

Nihonjin said:


> Just imagine.. Seriously just imagine for one second.. Stipe builds his whole gameplan around tiring Ngannou out over 5 rounds, but as the fight progresses we find out that he has sea-level Cain cardio..


Thing is, he doesn't even need Cain cardio to be borderline impossible to beat, he can just be Stipe level or close to it and the rest of his attributes will clinch his overwhelming advantage.  Doesn't mean he can't ever lose in that case, this is MMA after all, but his opponent would have to win the lottery to finish or outlast him.  We don't know yet if that's the case though.  Stipe could very well put on a virtuouso performance and remind us why he's arguably the best HW ever.  


Also, as a side note.  Remember when Stipe got caught by Overeem and nearly got finished before finishing Overeem himself?  He would've been out like a light if that punch came from Ngannou.  There's no fucking margin of error when getting caught against Ngannou like there is against Overeem or Hunt or Big Country.  With them it's a possible KO or set up for a TKO when they get a clean connect.  With Ngannou it's an automatic burial.  That can't be stressed enough.


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 6, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Thing is, he doesn't even need Cain cardio to be borderline impossible to beat, he can just be Stipe level or close to it and the rest of his attributes will clinch his overwhelming advantage.  Doesn't mean he can't ever lose in that case, this is MMA after all, but his opponent would have to win the lottery to finish or outlast him.  We don't know yet if that's the case though.  Stipe could very well put on a virtuouso performance and remind us why he's arguably the best HW ever.



I hope the fight with Miocic answers all these questions we have about Ngannou.. But I cannot imagine this fight going anywhere near 5 minutes, let alone into the latter rounds..

I'm super hyped for it though!



> Also, as a side note.  Remember when Stipe got caught by Overeem and nearly got finished before finishing Overeem himself?  *He would've been out like a light if that punch came from Ngannou.  There's no fucking margin of error when getting caught against Ngannou* like there is against Overeem or Hunt or Big Country.  With them it's a possible KO or set up for a TKO when they get a clean connect.  With Ngannou *it's an automatic burial.  That can't be stressed enough.*



That's why I went on a rant on the last pages. Some people don't seem to understand the kind of monster Ngannou really is.

Overeem immediately went to clinch with him because he knew exactly what he was dealing with, he then found out Ngannou is way stronger than he is, but that's besides the point.

But even after that performance you _still _have people thinking it's a good idea for Miocic to try standing up with Ngannou for extended periods of time (while not clinching). It's a the easiest way to ensure a concussion and a public nap in the middle of the Octagon.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm not sure how much better Ngannou is than prime JDS tho


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 6, 2017)

Kuya said:


> I'm not sure how much better Ngannou is than prime JDS tho



He's bigger, quicker, stronger, has more reach and hits significantly harder.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 7, 2017)

Stipe vs Francis is official for January 20th next year. Dana and Francis weren't joking when they said they wanted this match asap lol.


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 7, 2017)

The worst damage Ngannou took from his fight with Overeem was when his left knuckle connected with Overeems chin, so it makes sense he'd be able to fight again this quickly.

As for the fight, I can't imagine this going past the first round.. One way or another someone's getting their off-button pushed.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 8, 2017)

GSP officially vacates. Dana is probably gonna be fuming when he publically addresses this matter, but I don't blame Georges.

He's done enough to solidify his legacy, even with all the extra weight he put on he's still pretty undersized and I could imagine a highlight reel tier ko coming his way if he fought Whittaker honestly.


----------



## mcpon14 (Dec 8, 2017)

GSP should fight for the lightweight title since he says he could make it, lol.   I'm pretty sure daddy Dana would give him an immediate title shot.


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 8, 2017)

Larcher said:


> GSP officially vacates.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Dec 10, 2017)

sweet finish by Ortega


----------



## mcpon14 (Dec 10, 2017)

Ortega sure knows how to grab them standing chokes, lol.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 10, 2017)

Ortega has been pretty overlooked tbh. He should be next in line after Frankie.

I feel sorry for Cub not getting his title shot after all this time, but Ortega is a much more exciting and unpredictable match up for Max on paper, unlike Cub who's match with Max would probably resemble their previous one.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 10, 2017)

i feel like Korean Super Boy would beat Ortega


----------



## Larcher (Dec 10, 2017)

Also Marlon with that 1st round KO on Sterlin. Marlon vs Rivera title eliminator bout when?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 10, 2017)

Good to see Moraes have a performance reflective of his level. I expected him to easily beat Sterling, but didn't think he would outclass and stop him that badly. He could have been 3-0 so far, but the Assuncao fight was a toss-up. Easily been one of the best 135-lbers in the world for years now, and it seems more people are taking notice of him after that KO. Definitely in the running for KOTY.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 10, 2017)

Bantamweight really has set the standards high specifically for striking in MMA. In addition to Marlon, TJ, Cody, and Dom come to mind.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 10, 2017)

remember when Machida was kind of one of the standard bearers in striking?


----------



## Kuya (Dec 10, 2017)

i wanna see some legacy fights tho in the future.

Machida vs. GSP at MW
Anderson Silva vs Shogun at LHW

CM Punk vs. BJ Penn


----------



## Larcher (Dec 10, 2017)

Kuya said:


> i wanna see some legacy fights tho in the future.
> 
> Machida vs. GSP at MW
> Anderson Silva vs Shogun at LHW
> ...


Weird to think Machida vs GSP would now be a pick 'em fight, A few years ago people would be all like "Lul weight classes exist for a reason"


----------



## mcpon14 (Dec 10, 2017)

Man, Alexis Davis and Liz Carmouche, two former title challengers, were on the prelims, lol.


----------



## mcpon14 (Dec 10, 2017)

Does anybody think that Conor influenced GSP in terms of fighting in a weight class above?  GSP knows that Conor is the biggest star right now and in order to compete with that in the fans' eyes, he fought at MW when he wouldn't fight in that weight class before because Conor is known for fighting in higher weight classes?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 10, 2017)

Larcher said:


> Bantamweight really has set the standards high specifically for striking in MMA. In addition to Marlon, TJ, Cody, and Dom come to mind.



Rivera, Assuncao, Lineker, Dodson, Duquesnoy, Almeida, Wineland, etc. and you got some guys outside the UFC as well.



mcpon14 said:


> Does anybody think that Conor influenced GSP in terms of fighting in a weight class above?  GSP knows that Conor is the biggest star right now and in order to compete with that in the fans' eyes, he fought at MW when he wouldn't fight in that weight class before because Conor is known for fighting in higher weight classes?



Not really. I think he was influenced by a weak/upset champion being there, whom for the vast majority of his career was a bottom-10 to fringe guy at best. Bisping doesn't have many notable victories against top guys in his career, and most those wins he was in trouble in the fight, which ended up in very close decisions. Physically he had nothing notable outside of his conditioning as well. I mean, I doubt he would have wanted to fight for the MW title if Whittaker, Weidman, Romero, Jacare, Mousasi, or Rockhold were the lineal champion.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 10, 2017)

Bisping's win against Rockhold was all stupidity on Rockhold's part.  It seems people tend to forget that.  Bisping absolutely, categorically would have lost if Rockhold respected him and took the fight seriously.  As much as I respect him, he was easily the weakest champion in the UFC.  Easy pickings for Georges.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 10, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Bisping's win against Rockhold was all stupidity on Rockhold's part.  It seems people tend to forget that.  Bisping absolutely, categorically would have lost if Rockhold respected him and took the fight seriously.  As much as I respect him, he was easily the weakest champion in the UFC.  Easy pickings for Georges.



Rockhold's boxing is pretty bad though. He has that southpaw counter right hook which is a good punch, but his fundamentals and defence are trash. He entered Bisping haphazardly overextending with a terrible jab, but Bisping deserves props for noticing the distance and setting up the right hook to the body to the left hook (ironically the same combination that GSP dropped him with). He positioned himself well and was very aggressive there in stopping Rockhold, but yeah, their first fight is a better indication of the difference between the two.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 10, 2017)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Rockhold's boxing is legitimately pretty bad though. He has that southpaw counter right hook which is a good punch, but his fundamentals and defence are trash. He entered Bisping haphazardly overextending with a terrible jab, but Bisping deserves props for noticing the distance and setting up the right hook to the body to the left hook (ironically the same combination that GSP dropped him with). He positioned himself well and was very aggressive there in stopping Rockhold, but yeah, their first fight is a better indication of the difference between the two.


You have to give credit to Bisping for capitalizing, but Rockhold legitimately wasn't taking the fight seriously.  


Rockhold stylistically has his guard down, but he usually respected the opponents punches before this fight.  You'd see him flinch a lot more, tilt his head back a lot more, and back away in order to avoid getting hit.  In this fight he barely does any of that, choosing instead to shrug off hits, put his arms down and casually walk toward Bisping like a tiger playing with its food.  He acted like he was prime Anderson Silva, going through the motions expecting the finish to just magically come to him.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm starting to think the only reason behind Bisping vs Hendo 2 was for the UFC to see how vulnerable the former was as a champion, because Georges had shown interest but wanted to be sure he wasn't stepping into a mismatch, so the UFC made the excuse of "oh well, it's a send off to a legend and Bisping was OBSESSED with redeeming his loss to Hendo"


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 11, 2017)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Bisping deserves props for noticing the distance and setting up the right hook to the body to the left hook (ironically the same combination that GSP dropped him with). He positioned himself well and was very aggressive there in stopping Rockhold, but yeah, their first fight is a better indication of the difference between the two.



Pause afg's video at 0:42..

I know that face & bodylanguage. I do it myself every now and then. It's disdain.
Rockhold is bored, annoyed and probably even offended that he's forced to be in there with Bisping. 

He saw the fight as a chore rather than a challenge. And he figured that if he just went through the motions he'd finish it up eventually.

The fight was a waste of everyone's time because Rockhold's the champion while Bisping was hovering somewhere in the lower top 10. On top of that Rockhold had a full camp and is bigger, quicker, younger, more talented, more skilled, has two eyes  and Bisping has pillows for hands. He thought he couldn't lose this fight if he tried. And try he did.


Yes, Bisping did well to connect that left hook, but the setup wasn't anything Bisping did. It was Rockhold's arrogance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 12, 2017)

Great card top to bottom this week.

I have a love/hate relationship with the main event though. Fantastic match-up, doesn't get much better for top level MMA, but two of my favourite fighters ever.

Don't want to see Lawler or RDA lose


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 13, 2017)

@Lucifer Morningstar @Nihonjin @Larcher 

Nice video, reminds you how important coaches can be during a fight.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 14, 2017)

Firas Zahabi and Matt Hume are the best coaches imo, shame more people are flocking over to ATT or Jacksons these days.

Fedors coaches deserve some attention, as well considering they helped mould the closest thing to a human killing machine.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 14, 2017)

I feel robbed for not having grown up watching Fedor's prime in realtime.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 14, 2017)

Frank Mir is Fedors next opponent. I like Fedors chances seeing as Mir looked even worst than Fedor in his last outing and I'll be rooting for him without a doubt. I can't believe Frank Mir actually had the audacity to suggest he was better than Fedor by comparing both their fights with Bigfoot.

Like seriously, the Bigfoot Fedor fought when he was past his prime was a TRT infused monster, arguably one of the best HW's in the world back then. Where as Mir fought a Bigfoot that shouldn't have even been medically cleared to fight anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 14, 2017)

"I felt a tap" - Frank Mir


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm excited for Lawler vs RDA this weekend. Hate one has to lose but I guess I'm going with Ruthless. 

The entire card looks promising.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Dec 16, 2017)

RDA vs Woodley next i guess


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 16, 2017)

RDA looked amazing. I have long said since his LW run that he is one of the most complete/well-rounded fighters in history. Can't think of more than a little over a handful I would put over him in that regard. When he said he was moving up I said on here he could be champion if size/strength isn't much of an issue. Lawler is physically one of the strongest guys in the division, fighters and coaches have always brought it up when discussing him. He got overpowered at 185-lbs when he was there, but his strength was important in how strong his defensive wrestling and TDD were in his resurgence. RDA didn't get bullied, and I thought Lawler would have a noticeable advantage in the clinch. He even took him down more than once, something good wrestlers at 170-lbs struggled with, and even to maintain top position with how great Lawler is at get-ups and using the butterfly guard.

Definitely one of RDA's best performances, from the kicks (Lawler probably shouldn't have been fighting in the 5th with how bad his leg was), knees, clinch work, grappling, and most noticeably the boxing improvements. He still retained the intangibles moving up from his toughness, refusal to concede/quit his game-plan, slight adjustments, and that amount of savagery you need as a fighter. Looks like the work with Parillo is going to pay off going forward. His defence never looked better, and his body punches were the best they ever looked. They helped him when Lawler was going to go on one of his flurries after he tries figuring out someone. That elbow he found when he was fighting grips with Lawler looking to take momentum in the clinch was huge, dude just doesn't like conceding. RDA usually isn't very strong on the back-foot (and consistent, effective counters are probably the only lacking part of his game at a glaring level), but his work when Lawler was pressuring impressed and surprised me. Definitely been making subtle improvements to his game this late into his career, guy is so humble and always learning.

Good to see Lawler still show his underrated defence, especially during that combo from RDA, but I think he doesn't have much more at the top level. Too many wars and mileage at this point, really would hate to see him get beat by up and comers on his way out. Skill-wise, I still think he can compete against most of the division though, but physically he is not the same guy. He brought back the beard from the Strikeforce days, and RDA made him look like the guy he was in Strikeforce before all the improvements.

I think RDA becomes the next two-division champion, a legitimate one that earns his shot though, and it would be against two champions whom at the time many thought wouldn't lose for a long time. His style is terrible for Woodley. He has the low kicks to trade with Woodley (not as powerful, but the work with Evolve MMA has him throwing some of the most authentic Thai-style kicks in MMA, along with his elbow work), is a much more crafty and technical striker, is one of the best pressure fighters in MMA history, can push an insane pace and doesn't tire or stop unless you melt him, and showed he is strong enough to not get stalled against the cage, as well as new developments in his clinch game that could even see him winning exchanges. His BJJ is elite as well, and though Woodley can take him down (RDA's TDD isn't a strength, but I wouldn't say a weakness either, but definitely holes in it that Woodley can exploit), I question how effective his work would be after he completes it.

Woodley is a counter-puncher with one of the best counter right hands in the sport, but he was given too much space by Maia and Wonderboy to set up his work. RDA is going to make him uncomfortable and pressure him all fight, and Woodley has a bad tendency to back up against the cage in a straight line and stifling his angles and exits, just not good defensive footwork. RDA is a far better pressure fighter than MacDonald, and I think he could implement a strategy much more effective but similar in some ways. I think Woodley might try pressuring RDA early and not try the counter game, but we will see (he isn't anywhere as effective there). He isn't going to be able to maneuver as comfortably as he has in recent fights. Unless he finds that inside angle to land a huge strike like Alvarez did (which is definitely possible, and he can obviously KO RDA), I think RDA batters him, and maybe gets a late stoppage in the championship rounds if Woodley's conditioning is bothered by the pressure, damage, and pace. I would love to see him become champion again.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 17, 2017)

RDA could very well be going down as a P4P GOAT if he beats Woodley.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm starting to think fighters who have legitimate trouble making weight would actually be more successful changing divisions.  The power advantage is overrated.  Khabib would probably be a monster at WW just as much as LW.  Imagine a fully healthy, rested Khabib wrestling Woodley at 170.  Woodley would shit his pants.  Fighters should stay in their lane weight wise.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 17, 2017)

Also daily reminder


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 19, 2017)

Larcher said:


> RDA could very well be going down as a P4P GOAT if he beats Woodley.



Hopefully the match-up gets made first. This is the UFC we are talking about, so don't be surprised if we get Woodley and Covington coaching a TUF season or something stupid like that.


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 23, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Next week is Ngannou-bowl.  Regardless of outcome, it will make history.  Either we usher in the UFC equivalent of the Mike Tyson era, or Stipe Miocic cements his legacy as the GOAT heavyweight.  Can't wait.



Next week?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 23, 2017)

Nihonjin said:


> Next week?


Oh wow I got it mixed up with Cyborg/Holm PPV.  Should've known 28 days was too quick a turnaround for a title fight


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Dec 30, 2017)

who's ready for tonight's fights?


----------



## Mythoclast (Dec 30, 2017)

Aye.
I'm backing Holm and Khabib
And I hope Condit does well.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Dec 30, 2017)

yeah, i hope condit comes out looking good.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 30, 2017)

I wish this fight was 5 rounds. Can't believe he's gonna lose to Magny smh. Condit always loses this way.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Dec 30, 2017)

damn.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 30, 2017)

Dat first round, Khabib is Wolverine.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Dec 31, 2017)

This is brutal


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 31, 2017)

Fighting Khabib is like fighting a fucking hurricane.. He makes everybody seem helpless and humbled as soon as he gets his hands on them..


----------



## Mythoclast (Dec 31, 2017)

That was difficult to watch..


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 31, 2017)

After tonight's fight I'm convinced Khabib would destroy McGregor.  He did show some mortality for a split second against Michael Johnson when he got tagged before putting on his routine maulfest, which puts an asterisk on him, but aside from that he looks borderline unbeatable out there.  His wrestling is demigod level.  The guy has been wrestling this style, this street Russian mad scientist style, since he was a kid.  Since he was a fucking kid, on the regular, he's been wrestling like this.  His weight management is unmatched.  His positioning is perfect.  The laws of physics are just on his side, and not because he studies it either, it's all in his muscle memory through trial and error and repetition.  Once he has you, you're fucked.  Like a bear, he pins you down and mauls you.  Over and over and over again.  

Tony Ferguson doesn't stand a chance, and he'd handily beat McGregor in a UD too.  You have to catch him off guard in the opening minute of the round or else he's 10-9'ing you every time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 31, 2017)

afgpride said:


> After tonight's fight I'm convinced Khabib would destroy McGregor.  He did show some mortality for a split second against Michael Johnson when he got tagged before putting on his routine maulfest, which puts an asterisk on him, but aside from that he looks borderline unbeatable out there.  His wrestling is demigod level.  The guy has been wrestling this style, this street Russian mad scientist style, since he was a kid.  Since he was a fucking kid, on the regular, he's been wrestling like this.  His weight management is unmatched.  His positioning is perfect.  The laws of physics are just on his side, and not because he studies it either, it's all in his muscle memory through trial and error and repetition.  Once he has you, you're fucked.  Like a bear, he pins you down and mauls you.  Over and over and over again.



I wouldn't say I'm convinced, just looking at the Aldo fight, Conor can literally finish you as you attempt to close the distance in the first exchange.. 

That said, if I was a betting man, I'm going 95/5 in favor of Khabib.. As a matter of fact, I'd favor Khabib over anyone at Welterweight too.. When he grabs people it's like they become 13 year old trying to wrestle their dad.. Given what RDA is doing up there, I think Khabib would embarrass the entire division..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kuya (Dec 31, 2017)

Conor sleeps Khabib


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 31, 2017)

Conor got submitted and then proceeded to barely outlast Nate Diaz.  Once Khabib gets Conor in the clinch it's over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 31, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Conor got submitted and then proceeded to barely outlast Nate Diaz.  Once Khabib gets Conor in the clinch it's over.



At first I thought Conor would have at least three opportunities to win the fight (submissions aside). Basically at the beginning of the first, second and third round. But after seeing how drained and fucked up Barboza was after Khabib got a hold of him for a few minutes.. I mean, Edson looked like he just went through a 25 minute war in round 2.. I don't see how Conor's cardio can deal with that kind of tax..

So yeah, either Conor finishes him early in the first or he gets bear-wrestled and smashed.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 31, 2017)

To be fair to Conor, he was way above his weight against Nate and likely would've won twice at LW.  But that's not for certain considering Nate is a terrible matchup for him in general (strong chin, much bigger, infinite cardio).  Khabib would destroy Nate at LW or WW.

Conor's counter-left puts people to sleep and he should never really be counted out, but it can't be stressed enough how over it is when Khabib gets the wrap on people.  He methodically turns a grown man into a ragdoll, and he's really good at punishing aggressive strikes with takedowns.  Conor has the choice of risking the takedown by pushing forward too much, or getting caught against the fence by trying to run and counter.  Either way he risks getting turned into food.  His striking has to be impeccable, and he has to catch Khabib early, a margin of error that's frankly too small for him not to be a severe underdog.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Larcher (Dec 31, 2017)

Russians are a different kind of white people.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 31, 2017)

Khabib ain't white doe


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 31, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Khabib ain't white doe



Sure he is. Dagestani's are caucasians aren't they?


----------



## Larcher (Dec 31, 2017)

White or not, Khabib is a monster, this is now the third time he's completely dismantled a top 10 lightweight. Neither Connor or Tony have shown this consistent level of virtual invincibility.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 31, 2017)

Khabib


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 1, 2018)

Conor is shitting his pants.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Larcher (Jan 1, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Conor is shitting his pants.


I like how more people are starting to realise Connor is shit scared of Khabib especially. Dunno how his fans can rationalise this as anything but blatant ducking.

If he's expecting something close to that Maymac money, he should vacate already. Such insufferable self entitlement.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 1, 2018)

Larcher said:


> If he's expecting something close to that Maymac money, he should vacate already. Such insufferable self entitlement.


He wants a "partnership with the UFC" and to get a "slice of the real pie".


----------



## Larcher (Jan 1, 2018)

UFC giving Connor partnership is a huge risk they rightfully might not wanna take. Does Connor even know anything about how run a multi million dollar business? If he didnt make it in MMA he would have been a plumber ffs.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 1, 2018)

He's pissed his pants


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm not one to jump on bandwagon and hype trains but Nurmagomedov would murder Conor so YAY RUSSIAN WRESTLER.

Seriously, is that Sambo that he practiced? Because it's just awesome. I can't help but to get all fangirly watching Nurmagomedov.

Edit: also did anyone really had doubts about mah girl Cris?

Edit2: has anyone joked about Nurmagomedov and Zangief yet?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 2, 2018)

Khabib bringing the bants

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 2, 2018)

lmfao McGregor losing a twitter war to someone who's not even fluent in English..


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 2, 2018)

Nihonjin said:


> lmfao McGregor losing a twitter war to someone who's not even fluent in English..



THE AGE OF MCFAIL IS OVER.


----------



## Larcher (Jan 2, 2018)

Khabib's brother will be making his ufc debut in Brazil this February. He's got a similiar style, but not exactly. His wrestling/grappling tho not as great as Khabibs is still solid. However his striking is more refined. An interesting prospect to look out for.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 2, 2018)

Dude, these Dagestanis in general are no joke.  Zabit Magomedsharipov was dominant in his Shanghai fight, and he's only 26, look for him to be a problem in the FW division for a while.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 2, 2018)

Why isn't Vitaly Minakov in the UFC?  He's a gym companion of Khabib and has an insane heavyweight resume.  21-0, all but 2 ending in a finish, and marquee wins against guys like Alexander Volkov (who's currently ranked 7th in the UFC HW division), Chiek Kongo and most recently Antonio Silva (who KO'd both Overeem and Browne near their prime, though he's a punching bag now to be fair).  He's ranked #6 in the world but could just as easily be #3, and nobody has beaten him yet.  At 32, he has at least 3-4 good fights left at heavyweight.  Yet he's fighting for peanuts in Russia.  What gives?


----------



## Larcher (Jan 2, 2018)

There's a few potential reasons.

1. He might actually be making more money in Russia

2. He might not to risk fighting higher competition. He beat Kongo who was older and clearly lect the ufc cause was tired of gatekeeping for so many years. Silva is argueably being taken advantage of at this point in his career by Russia. At this point he's a glorified circus act that's just doing whatever to get a paycheck. And he argueably beat Volkov before the guy peaked.

3. He might be scared of USADA testing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 3, 2018)

Khabib is fucking hilarious.  Forgets Nate Diaz's name so he refers to him as "marijuana guy"


----------



## Larcher (Jan 3, 2018)

The way he said marijuana as well.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 3, 2018)

Khabib isn't a draw and is a bad matchup for Conor, even though I think Conor would sleep him

Conor is the most wanted man in the fight game, he gets to pick whoever he wants


----------



## Larcher (Jan 4, 2018)

Khabib is one of the bigger draws in ths UFC. He's huge in Russia and beating Connor (if he does) would be a huge push into the more maonstream audience outside of Russia.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jan 14, 2018)

Uriah pulling out of this fight opens up an opportunity for Bisping to avenge his lost against Vitor.
I know a lot of fans wanna see him kick Vitor's ass.
They can both retire after that..


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2018)

How funny would it be if it turns out Ngannou is like a gsp class natural wrestler lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mythoclast (Jan 14, 2018)

Heh.Looks like Vitor vs Bisping is in the works


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 14, 2018)

Zhen Chan said:


> How funny would it be if it turns out Ngannou is like a gsp class natural wrestler lol


With Cain cardio.. 

You'd be able to hear the collective shattering of the dreams of every aspiring heavyweight from orbit.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 14, 2018)

Ngannou has been talking shit nonstop, unprovoked.  There's something off about his behaviour, as if he doesn't respect the fact that he can be a dominant force and still lose.  MMA is an unforgiving sport, you can get caught with a shot or get choked out at a blink of an eye, and Stipe has been the best heavyweight in UFC history to this point.  But then again, he really thinks Stipe is a paper soldier he can crush easily, and I guess in order to be an all time legend you have to have that level of self belief.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jan 14, 2018)

Haven't been this hyped about a heavyweight title defense in forever.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 16, 2018)

hate seeing Paige and Choi lose


----------



## Mythoclast (Jan 17, 2018)

It's official...


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jan 20, 2018)

tonight should be a great night for MMA fans.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 21, 2018)

Excellent fight for DC


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 21, 2018)

Watching DC prove that nobody else can even dream of touching him in the division just convinces me more and more that Jon Jones is the GOAT by far (Fedor a marginally close second worldwide).  You can make a case for Mighty Mouse dominance wise but nobody takes the Flyweight division seriously.  DC is far and away better P4P than Mighty Mouse will probably face in his career, yet Jon Jones is to DC as DC is to Ozdemir.  It's just insane.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 21, 2018)

Stipe is winning the fight, but Ngannou is every bit deserving of the hype.  Stipe has barely avoided all of his punches and it feels like any one of them could've ko'd him.  But with all the haymakers he's been throwing, he's poised to get tired round by round, which will work to Stipe's favor.

I told people Stipe isn't champ for nothing.  He's been the greatest HW of all time to this point.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 21, 2018)

Francis looks exhausted after the 1st


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 21, 2018)

Ngannou is fucking scary.  Obvious statement but fuck.  It needs to be stated again.  Dangerous doesn't do it justice.  

But Stipe is master class, as long as he doesn't get caught the fight is in his favor.  Also, I told people Ngannou hasn't had his endurance tested.  The guy hasn't even seen a 3rd round yet.  We wondered if he turned out to be an endurance juggernaut, but it's clear he's not.  He's already gassed.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 21, 2018)

i wanna see Cain take on the winner


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 21, 2018)

Francis looks like he's about to die.  Stipe's weight on you for 3 whole rounds will do that.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 21, 2018)

Stipe the motherfucking GOAT.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 21, 2018)

The single most unexpected decision on the planet.. Not because of the outcome, but for the fact that it even went there.. What in the actual fuck..


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 21, 2018)

Stipe is hard enough to understand sober, but Jesus Christ his post-fight interviews are like hearing the cookie monster mumble jibberish while gargling water.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 21, 2018)

Nihonjin said:


> The single most unexpected decision on the planet.. Not because of the outcome, but for the fact that it even went there.. What in the actual fuck..


This is the part where I obnoxiously use 20/20 hindsight to brag about being a know it all genius:



afgpride said:


> If he opens as the favorite against Stipe I might have to bite the bullet and put money against him.  I'm rooting for the guy but he hasn't seen a third round yet.  How overbearing will his strength be when he's gassed?  How will his swings look when there's little left in the tank and his haymakers can be followed with the naked eye?  If he becomes the champ, it'll probably be in the first 3 rounds, tops.  And after seeing what happened to Overeem, I'd be surprised if Miocic lets himself get caught early.





afgpride said:


> The question marks with Ngannou are his chin and his conditioning.  We haven't seen either tested yet, since as I said he hasn't even seen a 3rd round yet much less a 5th.  Stipe's best bet is outlasting him with clinches and GNP until he starts sucking air, and then try to counter punch him (or just continue Lesnar-against-Hunt-ing him if up in points).  My guess is his bombs will deteriorate when he loses stamina.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 21, 2018)

Ngannou looked like he had never seen a top ride in the middle rounds. To be fair, around that point he had already been turned into Derrick Lewis. If Miocic actually had a well developed top game, he would have stopped him in multiple situations. Shows power, size, and athleticism can only go so far, still a lot of holes technically and fundamentally for Ngannou. He was leading recklessly with faith in his power and after Miocic found those counters inside, he just ran out of ideas and had no answer for the wrestling. Ngannou has heart and a chin on him though.

Miocic taking the belt from Dana White and giving it to his coach was funny to see. You could tell the promotion annoyed him.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 21, 2018)

jeez the LHW division is a joke, Shogun is #6? lol jeez what a weak division


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 21, 2018)

Yeah, Stipe could use specialized jiu jitsu training on everything north of the torso.  He had at least 3 clean opportunities to finish with the rear naked choke.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 21, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Yeah, Stipe could use specialized jiu jitsu training on everything north of the torso.  He had at least 3 clean opportunities to finish with the rear naked choke.



No just that, but he had numerous chances to get to a dominant position when he was in half-guard and even briefly had side control. He couldn't even transition his strikes into grappling opportunities or force bad positions, was just stuck to one phase. Ngannou was defending very poorly, very little awareness. Had it been someone like a prime Emelianenko, Kharitonov, Barnett, Nogueira, or Werdum in a multitude of those same positions he would have been finished. If it was Velasquez he would have likely had an exhaustion stoppage in the 4th or 5th, like the one against Rothwell due to his conditioning.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 21, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> No just that, but he had numerous chances to get to a dominant position when he was in half-guard and even briefly had side control. He couldn't even transition his strikes into grappling opportunities or force bad positions, was just stuck to one phase. Ngannou was defending very poorly, very little awareness. Had it been someone like a prime Emelianenko, Kharitonov, Barnett, Nogueira, or Werdum in a multitude of those same positions he would have been finished. If it was Velasquez he would have likely had an exhaustion stoppage in the 4th or 5th, like the one against Rothwell due to his conditioning.


Some of it (not all, he's definitely technically flawed) likely was because he didn't want to give Ngannou opportunities to attack from the bottom.  A lot of dominant positions leave the top exposed to elbows and punches.  Even full mount is marginally dangerous against Ngannou.  Stipe wanted him sucking air and unable to fight back.  Seemed like every decision was based on avoiding Ngannou's strikes while ensuring he didn't have a window to escape, all while tiring him out.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 21, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Some of it (not all, he's definitely technically flawed) likely was because he didn't want to give Ngannou opportunities to attack from the bottom.  A lot of dominant positions leave the top exposed to elbows and punches.  Even full mount is marginally dangerous against Ngannou.  Stipe wanted him sucking air and unable to fight back.  Seemed like every decision was based on avoiding Ngannou's strikes while ensuring he didn't have a window to escape, all while tiring him out.



Even someone as powerful as Ngannou wouldn't be able to generate much power from the bottom, especially with the positions he could have taken. I could understand being worried about his explosion (and at one point he did briefly think about going for a guillotine, but opted not to due to not wanting to risk Ngannou getting top position), but by the end of the 2nd, that wasn't much of a factor. 

We saw Miocic's top game for a prolonged period against Gonzaga and Hunt as well, and he just isn't impressive from there, especially compared to some other HW greats. He has more craft than someone like Velasquez, but that isn't saying much since he himself has a similar type of pace-pushing/conditioned top game relying on overworking guys.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 21, 2018)

Also, this is what I was talking about before:


Lol at Dana White's reaction and him and the UFC losing the respect of, and isolating yet another UFC champion with their "promotion."

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 21, 2018)

afgpride said:


> This is the part where I obnoxiously use 20/20 hindsight to brag about being a know it all genius:



Haha I was right there with you, but I saw it play out in two different ways..

Either Ngannou's KO's Stipe in 5 minutes / his cardio holds up and he KO's Stipe 15 minutes.

OR

Stipe grinds him, tires him and KO's him somewhere after he fades in the 3rd round..

I never expected a finish regardless of who won.. x_x


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 21, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Also, this is what I was talking about before:
> 
> 
> Lol at Dana White's reaction and him and the UFC losing the respect of, and isolating yet another UFC champion with their "promotion."


Look at the enthusiasm he says "and new" with lol.  Also fuck Dana.


----------



## Larcher (Jan 21, 2018)

Stone Cold Stipe 

As much as Dana tried to act like he didn't want Francis to win, it was a blatant lie. Dana was all over Ngannou's nutsack leading up to this fight, acting as if he were the champ.

He's desperate to find big stars that he thinks casuals will gravitate towards, while not giving those that have been loyal and proved their worth the same promotion.


----------



## Larcher (Jan 21, 2018)

"If it ain't fix, don't broke it"

Baddest man on the planet ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 21, 2018)

5:15 

@Lucifer Morningstar


----------



## Mythoclast (Jan 21, 2018)

MMA World's endings are always gold,but that's one of the best they've ever done


----------



## Kuya (Jan 22, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Stone Cold Stipe
> 
> As much as Dana tried to act like he didn't want Francis to win, it was a blatant lie. Dana was all over Ngannou's nutsack leading up to this fight, acting as if he were the champ.
> 
> He's desperate to find big stars that he thinks casuals will gravitate towards, while not giving those that have been loyal and proved their worth the same promotion.



UFC is unique in that sense so I don't fault Dana for trying to create stars like my bae Paige, Ngannou and Super Sage.

Francis is way more marketable than Stipe. Having a 1-knockout titan of a man in Ngannou would have been very good business for UFC.

Dana is probably shitting bricks that Rousey is basically retired, Lesnar coming back is more unlikely than likely, GSP's situation, Jones situation and Conor's situation. Old man Silva is old. He has no stars. Cyborg can maybe be one? DC won't ever be one. TJ won't be one. Joanna (or Rose) won't reach that level.

He fucked up badly not marketing Mighty Mouse though. Could have been a cash cow. Max Holloway deserves a much bigger stage too imo.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jan 22, 2018)

i can fuck with Max but only after he beats Edgar.


----------



## Larcher (Jan 23, 2018)

Kuya said:


> UFC is unique in that sense so I don't fault Dana for trying to create stars like my bae Paige, Ngannou and Super Sage.
> 
> Francis is way more marketable than Stipe. Having a 1-knockout titan of a man in Ngannou would have been very good business for UFC.
> 
> ...


Its not like the whole "regular guy" shtick stipe has isn't un-marketable. Ricky Hatton was pretty similiar in that sense and he had a huge following.

Stipe is much more interesting to listen to in interviews than Francis. He's well spoken, charismatic, and has an underrated sense of humour. 

Ngannou's only redeeming quality is that he's jacked as fuck, because it looks on good on the front cover of  fitness magazines and energy drink commercials. But whats the point in having a marketable physique, if it wears you down so much you can't even land a punch in the 4th? 

Dana and the rest of the UFC promotional team need to learn to work with the champions they've got, because they're wasting time and money on investments that aren't paying off.


----------



## Larcher (Jan 23, 2018)

On a side note, am I the only person that thinks Stipe vs Francis resembled Calzaghe vs Lacy in terms of narrative and how the fight turned out.

Even how things turned out on the feet were somewhat similiar. Stipe was the less powerful and explosive, but made up for it in volume and being a lot more accurate. While Francis was struggling to land haymakers that were too telegraphed for Stipes defense. It was also a matter of superior conditioning.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Jan 27, 2018)

i believe only Cain Velasquez can beat Stipe. they both have similar styles where they wear down opponents but i believe Cain has higher output coupled with a bigger gas tank and i dont think anyone in the division can keep up.

both have alot of power, top wrestling and great chins and both are warriors at the end of the day


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jan 27, 2018)

i wouldn't mind Cormier winning but I'm pulling for Stipe. Sets up him and Cain better too.


----------



## Larcher (Jan 27, 2018)

I want Stipe to win, but this could go to either guy really. Tough match to call.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

Cormier wins with a UD.  I don't think people truly comprehend how good Jon Jones is. 

Though obviously, wouldn't surprise at all to have Stipe win.  His HW knockout power might catch Cormier completely off guard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Larcher (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm still hesitant in giving Jon Jones full credit, obviously he can't be completely discredited but still people act like he's this complete waste of talent that only ever lost to himself. The whole reason he's being suspended is to do with him taking drugs that make him as good as he is, we've all seen how different fighters looked that were once unstoppable after they popped and came off peds (Vitor Belfort, Anderson Silva) Jones would be no different.

Some say Jones doesn't need PEDs to win, but with what proof? It's quite likely he's been doping his whole career, so how can we know what he's capable of without it.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Jan 27, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Cormier wins with a UD.  I don't think people truly comprehend how good Jon Jones is.
> 
> Though obviously, wouldn't surprise at all to have Stipe win.  His HW knockout power might catch Cormier completely off guard.


Jon Jones is good, not a shred of doubt there and hes skill level is at another level but he struggles to preform at his usual level against bigger taller guys such as Gus. in Hw i think he will struggle against Stipe, Ngannou, Cain, Overeem and Jds due to his reach advantage being mitigated and his KO/wrestling power being average in that division. 

i still think he could decision alot of them but he will have high difficulty .


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 27, 2018)

zoro_santoryu said:


> Jon Jones is good, not a shred of doubt there and hes skill level is at another level but he struggles to preform at his usual level against bigger taller guys such as Gus. in Hw i think he will struggle against Stipe, Ngannou, Cain, Overeem and Jds due to his reach advantage being mitigated and his KO/wrestling power being average in that division.
> 
> i still think he could decision alot of them but he will have high difficulty .


Oh for sure, Jones doesn't seem fit to compete on the same level at HW at all, but Cormier definitely is, barring questions about his chin meeting HW gloves.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Jan 27, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Oh for sure, Jones doesn't seem fit to compete on the same level at HW at all, but Cormier definitely is, barring questions about his chin meeting HW gloves.


yep agreed. 

DC is a beast and has competed in hw before. his chin is steel and trains with Cain.

still give it to Stipe but it will be war


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jan 27, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Cormier wins with a UD.  I don't think people truly comprehend how good Jon Jones is.
> 
> Though obviously, wouldn't surprise at all to have Stipe win.  His HW knockout power might catch Cormier completely off guard.



Jones is good. Drugs or not, I will always stand by him being good no matter what. Dude has just got it.

DC could grind out a UD or Stipe can hit him one good time and end. That sounds obvious but that's why I like this fight. 

I love MMA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jan 27, 2018)

Anyone catch the Fox fights tonight? I worked late so couldnt tune in. I was just interested in Souza anyway.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jan 27, 2018)

Heh.Brunson was finally get some momentum by racking up a few wins only to get ktfo.
Feels bad...


----------



## Larcher (Jan 28, 2018)

Mirsad Bektic bounced back with a vengeance. Lets see who they pit him up against next.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## zoro_santoryu (Jan 31, 2018)

Who do you guys will take Yomero Vs Rockhold? Im leaning towards Romero by TKO ground and pound round 2 but its hard to say and will def be competitive. I was very looking forward to Whittaker fight.. I Think he could have beaten Rockhold as well


----------



## Mythoclast (Feb 4, 2018)

Geez..
230-3 strikes landed in the Shevchenko vs Cachoeria fight.


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 4, 2018)

Krash said:


> Geez..
> 230-3 strikes landed in the Shevchenko vs Cachoeria fight.



Mario "But did you die?" Yamasaki strikes again..


----------



## Larcher (Feb 4, 2018)

"Mario Yamasaki, you're taking everything I work for friend" -The Grim Reaper

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mythoclast (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## zoro_santoryu (Feb 4, 2018)

Larcher said:


> "Mario Yamasaki, you're taking everything I work for friend" -The Grim Reaper


Lol good one

That was brutal though. Horrendous when fighters take unnecessary damage like. It could ruin their lives in and outside the ring.. Something def should be done but nothing will be done looking at the historical facts


----------



## Larcher (Feb 5, 2018)

Holloway vs Edgar cancelled twice now, this time cause Max is injured.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 6, 2018)

zoro_santoryu said:


> Who do you guys will take Yomero Vs Rockhold? Im leaning towards Romero by TKO ground and pound round 2 but its hard to say and will def be competitive. I was very looking forward to Whittaker fight.. I Think he could have beaten Rockhold as well



I think a 5-rounder favours Rockhold. Romero doesn't have much of a top game or top control despite his elite wrestling. He did freestyle and not folkstyle, and doesn't have the top level riding skills to keep someone, especially Rockhold who has some of the best TDD and defensive wrestling/get-ups in MMA, down for much (of course him hurting him standing, and getting on top is a different story). It could be very bad for him since Rockhold is one of the best scramblers in MMA history, and if Romero isn't careful with his TD attempts, Rockhold could get a hard scramble and end up in mount or put Romero in a really bad position. In recent MMA history Rockhold probably has the best top game I have seen in MMA. Even Nurmy says Rockhold is the best from the top in MMA right now and he learns a lot from him there. The stand-up is going to be interesting to see how Rockhold's kicking game will do, and Romero's rhythm manipulation, feints, and athleticism. Rockhold still has awful boxing defence, and not much offence outside of a nice southpaw counter right hook.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Larcher (Feb 6, 2018)

Bisping and Branch both landed clean on Rockhold, exposing his shortcomings in the boxing department. The former even knocked him out. Romero is a legitimate knock out artist unlike the other two. 

It could end horribly for Luke. His camp should be emphasising him to keep his range, land kicks early on, and avoid fighting inside the pocket. He can start opening up later on in the fight when Yoel gasses of course, but it's gonna be a tall order early on.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 7, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Bisping and Branch both landed clean on Rockhold, exposing his shortcomings in the boxing department. The former even knocked him out. Romero is a legitimate knock out artist unlike the other two.
> 
> It could end horribly for Luke. His camp should be emphasising him to keep his range, land kicks early on, and avoid fighting inside the pocket. He can start opening up later on in the fight when Yoel gasses of course, but it's gonna be a tall order early on.



Yeah, Romero should definitely have the advantage early, and could end it. Plus Rockhold has been blitzed early in fights a few times.

Can't wait for this one, been anticipating it for a long time now, far more than any other match-up so far this year and most to close 2017.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 7, 2018)

Can't wait to see a humbled Rockhold fight with full focus.  I'm not convinced Whittaker is even better than Luke, so Romero's convincing loss to him is worthy of note.   I see a lot of these monster esque fighters billed as prodigies end up getting sobered near the top of the food chain (Ngannou the most recent example) so it's important to see through the sensationalism and judge these fighters for what they are.  Romero is an athletic freak that can end you at any moment but otherwise has a lot of exploitable holes in his game. Rockhold got caught by pillow fist Bisping (largely due to arrogance but no excuses) and generally has shit tier striking defense, but he's sensational on the ground and regularly wrestles the likes of Daniel Cormier and Khabib in training.  Imagine constantly duking it out on the mat with DC's big ass and then fighting Romero, it's yawn worthy tbh.  Should be a good fight.  Rockhold in a late round submission or a UD, but wouldn't be surprised if Yoel digs out a stoppage.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 9, 2018)

throwback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Feb 10, 2018)

who's watching 221 tonight?

i usually try to buy the ppv or go to a bar to watch but the way this card is i think i will just tune in to a stream near the main event.

just honestly care about the main event. i don't really like either guys but i guess i like Luke more if i had to pick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Feb 10, 2018)

Watatsumi said:


> who's watching 221 tonight?
> 
> i usually try to buy the ppv or go to a bar to watch but the way this card is i think i will just tune in to a stream near the main event.
> 
> just honestly care about the main event. i don't really like either guys but i guess i like Luke more if i had to pick.


Im def watching it. Im going for Romero on this one although i feel the same way. Whittaker is my fav in middleweight. Also hope Mark Hunt wins in co main event

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Feb 10, 2018)

wonder what bullshit Romero will pull in between rounds this time 

I'm only kinda joking btw


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Feb 10, 2018)

Watatsumi said:


> wonder what bullshit Romero will pull in between rounds this time
> 
> I'm only kinda joking btw



He should be called Yoel "the stool" Romero

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 10, 2018)

I want Mark Hunt to win so he continues to shit on Dana with a full head of steam.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Feb 10, 2018)

afgpride said:


> I want Mark Hunt to win so he continues to shit on Dana with a full head of steam.


thats def one of the reasons


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 10, 2018)

Li Jianglang with a blatant foul to weasel out of the guillotine, fucking digging his fingernails at the eyes.  All the ref did was warn to have a point taken away if it happened again.  What is this, UFC Beijing?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 10, 2018)

Gotta admit though, cheater that he is, Jingliang is tough as fucking nails.  Never say die is an understatement.  Same with Matthews.  Good fight.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 10, 2018)

Hunt didn't win BOOOOOOO


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Feb 11, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Hunt didn't win BOOOOOOO


indeed

the guys a bloody warrior tho for his age. always exciting to watch


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 11, 2018)

Unlucky punch to the temple, welp.  Yoel is that dangerous, we all knew that coming into it.  Still leaves a sour taste knowing Luke was gearing up for the 4th and 5th rounds and it didn't go the ground.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Feb 11, 2018)

Feel bad for Rockhold also but i predicted Yomero. Rockhold didnt look the same after losing to Bisping and Romero just keeps improving.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 11, 2018)

Rockhold's boxing defence is just too big of an issue, and he reacts poorly to getting touched by backing up in a straight line to the cage every time. If he is out of position for that right hook from southpaw, he has no counter game and terrible defensive footwork. Belfort set that finish up him back then well by exposing his boxing, and he still has those issues. Offensively though, he showed improvements. He was jabbing, doubling, and tripling up, throwing combinations, and not committing too much. His footwork looked a bit better with pivots, but he still got backed up and lost complete sight of the distance with Romero when he doubled up the job for the end. Surprised Rockhold didn't try clinching more, or attempting TDs (it was clear he was trying to win the long game and bank on him tiring). Thought he would be confident enough in his scrambling and ground game in general to not be phased by being on bottom.

Glad Romero won though, good as Rockhold is I never liked him (he also beat Jacare, Machida, and Weidman, so that probably played a part). Romero doesn't get enough credit for his craft, imo. The way he manipulates rhythm and sets traps, and his defence as well. Very unorthodox but he has the athleticism to pull it off, plus all the training he has done with his brother over the years have given him some nuances to his striking there you don't see with most MMA fighters. He has great understanding of pace and breaking guys' rhythm, relies on that a lot. In the UFC, Brunson (early in Romero's career), Jacare, and late in the Whittaker fight were the only times really where he looked uncomfortably controlling the pace, those guys were physically able to compete and match his explosiveness at times at least. Most guys just get overwhelmed.

Whittaker would have butchered Rockhold had that fight happened. I think Rockhold might move up as soon as his next fight (already talked about it). I want to see Weidman get that win back, but I don't see Rockhold taking the fight. Slower guys up there, division sucks, and his durability should improve from not having to cut all that weight. Not like he will be dwarfed by most 205-ers, a couple bad match-ups, but something fresh and better on him physically. Technically, he is still improving at least on offence.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 11, 2018)

I liked the jabs and hammerfists he was throwing at the legs out of the trades, very funky and unorthodox.  A spicy meme.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 11, 2018)

Way to fucking go luke.... Jesus man


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 11, 2018)

Romero is a gift for MMA, legit one of my favourite athletes in the world over the past couple years. The guy's story is very inspirational, from his beginnings, to the life threatening neck surgery he had. Also, barely anyone knows about this but I posted about it years ago here during a podcast I heard with Lawal. He talked about some crazy wrestling stories from back in Romero's athletic prime. Romero wasn't against selling matches even on the world level (wasn't foreign to athletes from poor countries, and other Cubans as well), but one time supposedly in the 1999 WC, he wasn't feeling the money and refused the payment from the Russians. The story went that he got stabbed that night in the hotel for refusing the offer, and the next day he went out there with his back bandaged and won the gold. The guy has always been something else, not only physically but mentally as well. Honestly, if he moved up a weight I think he would do serious damage to that division as well. Really shows how good Whittaker is that he beat him with a torn MCL, and came back down 0-2 as well (with Romero known for destroying guys in the 3rd too). Gonna be interesting to see how the MW division moves on. Still will be looking forward to his, Weidman, Whittaker, and Jacare fights. Sucks Mousasi isn't in the UFC anymore, but not many fighters or prospects that I like in this division compared to others. 



afgpride said:


> I liked the jabs and hammerfists he was throwing at the legs out of the trades, very funky and unorthodox.  A spicy meme.



Benson Henderson used to do that a lot (still does), but always looked dumb doing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Feb 11, 2018)

Yoel is a physical freak, dudes 40 years old and still sleeping world class fighters much younger than him.

The sky would have been the limit for him had he started mma earlier.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 11, 2018)

Can someone post a link with the K.O ?(If you have the entire fight too, I would love)


----------



## Larcher (Feb 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Feb 11, 2018)

Dunno if the link will work where you live, but its worth a try. The site in general has speedy updates of new fights.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 11, 2018)

It worked, thanks.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 11, 2018)

Sorry for the double post:

Interesting boxing match overall, just gotta love how unorthodox Romero is . Seeing Romero fight is a great pleasure, and he's currently my fav and the one I'm rooting for(Him and Khabib Nurmagomedov), of course my two all time favs are Anderson and John Jones tho.


----------



## Mythoclast (Feb 11, 2018)

That was brutal..
Guess Whittaker and Romero are gonna go at it again.


----------



## Larcher (Feb 11, 2018)

Should definately watch out for Blaydes and Tuivasa. The former seems to have an iron beard and the latter is undefeated with all his wins being first round KO's.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Feb 11, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Sorry for the double post:
> 
> Interesting boxing match overall, just gotta love how unorthodox Romero is . Seeing Romero fight is a great pleasure, and he's currently my fav and the one I'm rooting for(Him and Khabib Nurmagomedov), of course my two all time favs are Anderson and John Jones tho.



When Dana White dies, he should let Jon Jones and Anderson Silva carry his casket..... So they can let him down one last time 

Both of them fight on a different level with insane skill but its too much drama/scandal in their lives. Still a fan of their fights, but just that


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 11, 2018)

Rooting for Israel to make a big splash in MW.  He "looks" like a star which is a good sign, though it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 11, 2018)

Christiano meeting his idol


----------



## Larcher (Feb 11, 2018)

Khabib is the UFC's next best bet for a huge star, if he beats Tony then Connor. He's already got a cult following in Russia and we already saw how Nate (someone that wasn't really know for his drawing power before hand) blew up in popularity when he beat Connor. Just imagine what it'd do for Khabib who's already a popular fighter.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 12, 2018)

Connor will sleep Khabib

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Feb 12, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Connor will sleep Khabib


I really think the Conor that showed up against Alvarez has the ability to KO Khabib but it has to be early. I really do believe when he says he sees stiffness in his division. His movement/footwork and striking is on another level in his division but he cannot sustain it. He has never lost in the first round and usually drops his opponent at least once in the first round. He just needs to be prepared if Khabib can weather the early storm and to do that he needs better cardio and wrestling+jujitsu.

Fan of both Conor and Khabib but i would go for The Notorious for sure if they fought


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 13, 2018)

@Lucifer Morningstar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 13, 2018)

Something about that image and title captures Yoel so perfectly


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 14, 2018)

Love watching clips of RoidFighting on Youtube.  Can never really tell if someone is jobbing or not, wouldn't be surprised if this guy was, but those roided swings were full force regardless of intention.  There's something particularly entertaining about less skilled, juiced to the gills fighters going all out.


----------



## Larcher (Feb 14, 2018)

I swear a load of regional mma guys only take roids to put on muscle mass, as opposed to utilizing them for all the physical benefits you can gain from usage. Not that I condone roids, I just find it weird.

Meh, it's their loss at the end of the day, cause they'll always be mindlessly swinging for dear life against bums and gassing out after a few minutes.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 15, 2018)

afgpride said:


> @Lucifer Morningstar



"I luh you Luke. No for gay Jesus peopo."

Tbh, the officials shouldn't have let that happen, even if I don't believe Romero had any malicious intent behind it. Definitely adds to Romero's legend though.


----------



## Blanco (Feb 16, 2018)

zoro_santoryu said:


> I really think the Conor that showed up against Alvarez has the ability to KO Khabib but it has to be early. I really do believe when he says he sees stiffness in his division. His movement/footwork and striking is on another level in his division but he cannot sustain it. He has never lost in the first round and usually drops his opponent at least once in the first round. He just needs to be prepared if Khabib can weather the early storm and to do that he needs better cardio and wrestling+jujitsu.
> 
> Fan of both Conor and Khabib but i would go for The Notorious for sure if they fought


Hey i think khabib will win. Conor has a chance if he catches him. Khabib has mad hype on the ground but we'll see how khabib does against a another top wrestler like ferguson first.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Mei said:


> Hey i think khabib will win. Conor has a chance if he catches him. Khabib has mad hype on the ground but we'll see how khabib does against a another top wrestler like ferguson first.



Ferguson isn't really a top wrestler. He has elite BJJ and one of the best guards in MMA, but his wrestling isn't much to note. His TDD is pretty good, but offensively his TDs from range and even the clinch aren't much. He uses creative BJJ transitions to get some sweeps and TDs to get guys on the ground, but mostly hurts them standing and/or threatens with submission attempts (a lot of the times he gets guys down is from a d'arce grip standing). Castillo controlled him pretty easily from top position in a controversial decision. He generally won all the wrestling sequences without much issue (though he couldn't generate much offence from the top), and even outscrambled Fergy when he escaped from side control one time, along with getting full mount after being in half-guard (though Ferguson escaped not long after). He got an arm triangle attempt right at the end of the fight as well. Lee, who is arguably the best wrestler in the division outside of Nurmy, handled him pretty easily in the 1st round as well. But of course, Fergy's pace, workrate, and guard (especially elbows) were too much for him.

Nurmy on top vs Fergy's guard is going to be very compelling to watch.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bump (Feb 18, 2018)

they really drag theese fight nights, i gotta get to bed ya know


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 20, 2018)

fucking youtube


----------



## Kuya (Feb 21, 2018)

Yancy hugging Cowboy's grandma after getting KTFO, he's pure aloha


----------



## Bump (Feb 23, 2018)

guys watching ufc on fox this weekend?


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Feb 24, 2018)

sweet finish by Latifi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Feb 24, 2018)

Fullmetal said:


> sweet finish by Latifi


yeah what a finish


----------



## Bump (Feb 27, 2018)

Edgar vs Ortega is a fight im super hyped for


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 27, 2018)

edgar is a badass sunuvabitch for taking that fight


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Feb 27, 2018)

like both guys but i can't help but to always cheer for Edgar.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Feb 28, 2018)

Fullmetal said:


> like both guys but i can't help but to always cheer for Edgar.


Yeahhh noone has more heart than Edgar. Hes a true warrior


----------



## Larcher (Feb 28, 2018)

Frankie is hands down one of the most likeable fighters in the UFC. He's fully dedicated to his craft, always keeping in shape and training hard, and leaves it all in the octagon.

He's also never been finished his entire career. Shows how much heart he has.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 28, 2018)

That was a fun card, lot of nice finishes.

I said on here in 2016 that I expect Stephens to go on a Lawler-esque run eventually, and he might be on it now. He almost got Edgar up outta there, but the loss after was disappointing. He is on a 3-fight win streak now; last time he did that was when he dropped down and had that good fight with Swanson who should have got a title shot back then. Kinda funny for as lauded as his power was in his career, his finishing ability in the past wasn't the best. Now he got b2b KOs over Top-10 guys. I don't expect him to become a champion like Lawler did (especially with how deep FW is), but I have always enjoyed watching him and his improvements with EDF.

I am surprised Ortega is still undefeated (expected my boy Bektic to be out of the FW prospects). He has been down 0-2 and pulled off those opportunistic finishes in most of his fights. I thought Swanson was going to beat him as well, but his submission game is the real deal.


----------



## Larcher (Feb 28, 2018)

Ortega was overlooked for a while, until he got booked against Swanson (myself included). Guess it goes to show the brightest prospects might not stand out immediately.


----------



## Bump (Mar 2, 2018)

*Darrion Caldwell *vs. Leandro Higo (SUB RD2)

*Joe Warren* vs. Joe Taimanglo (SUB RD3)

*Kristina Williams* vs. Emily Ducote (DEC)

Juan Archuleta vs. *William Joplin *(DEC)

Predictions


----------



## Larcher (Mar 4, 2018)

Frankie Nooooo


----------



## Mythoclast (Mar 4, 2018)

Frankie..


----------



## Larcher (Mar 4, 2018)

Holloway vs Ortega is such a pick 'em fight, or as Rogan once put it a "Who the fuck knows?" fight. Both have looked equally as unstoppable.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Bump (Mar 4, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Frankie Nooooo





Krash said:


> Frankie..







Larcher said:


> Holloway vs Ortega is such a pick 'em fight, or as Rogan once put it a "Who the fuck knows?" fight. Both have looked equally as unstoppable.



I still pick Holloway but one thing i want see is the size diff, Ortega looked fkin massive with Edgar
I now Edgar is small but golloie


----------



## Larcher (Mar 4, 2018)

Max is pretty big for an FW, too. Yeah, he might be skinny but thats because he's so tall. It seems to be getting to the point that people are trying to cut every pound they physically can to make it to the smallest possible weight class. I wonder if this trend will continue.


----------



## Bump (Mar 4, 2018)

Yeah both guys eventually going have to move up but im looking forward it

fights to make after ufc 222?

Cris Cyborg vs Amanda Nunes
Brian Ortega vs Max Halloway
Sean O’Malley vs Rob Font
Andrei Arlovski vs Curtis Blades
Ketlen Vieira vs Holly Holm


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 5, 2018)

I was confident Ortega would be a future champ, but never in a million years thought he'd knock out Frankie Edgar of all people this soon.  

Hard as it is to knock out Frankie, I think Ortega will probably have to make it a ground intensive fight to beat Holloway.  He looked huge compared to Frankie, but he's going to look like a midget compared to Holloway, who will punish the fuck out of him if he tries to trade.  I wanna say I expect a 3rd round submission in favor of Ortega, but I know better than to count out Max so I'm not even going to make a prediction.  Can't wait to see it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bump (Mar 7, 2018)

Max 's striking is going to be too much for Ortega in my mind, he struggled with Guida and Swanson on the feet 
Max is a diff animal


----------



## Kuya (Mar 8, 2018)

Ortega is an easier match for Max than Frankie imo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bump (Mar 8, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Ortega is an easier match for Max than Frankie imo



I agree and Max stood up with Aldo he didn't even go for a TD so he can keep his fight with Ortega standings if he wants so Ortega has to come with some surprises


----------



## Larcher (Mar 10, 2018)

Daily reminder

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 10, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Daily reminder



What in the actual fuck.. Please tell me that's not an actual fight in the UFC..? That blonde lady's standup looks like a parody of what terrible standup would look like..

She couldn't knock someone out if they were already sleep..Seriously how did this happen?


----------



## Larcher (Mar 10, 2018)

Nihonjin said:


> What in the actual fuck.. Please tell me that's not an actual fight in the UFC..? That blonde lady's standup looks like a parody of what terrible standup would look like..
> 
> She couldn't knock someone out if they were already sleep..Seriously how did this happen?


The blonde chick actually beat Megan Anderson not too many years ago... you know the person meant to be one of the only challenges for Cyborg. Not surprisingly the UFC cut her immediately after this fight.

Saddest part is Alexis Davis couldn't knock her out the entire three rounds and she's the #5 ranked WBW.


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 11, 2018)

Larcher said:


> The blonde chick actually beat Megan Anderson not too many years ago...



WHAT!! 

Well, guess that's that. Cybrog's gonna be champion for the next forever and then some.



> Not surprisingly the UFC cut her immediately after this fight.



Not at all surprising no..



> Saddest part is Alexis Davis couldn't knock her out the entire three rounds and she's the #5 ranked WBW.



That's really really sad.. Seriously.. You don't even need to keep your guard up, she literally can't hurt you if she connected flush.. Worst technique I have ever seen hands down..

Someone with that level of stand-up shouldn't last 30 seconds in the UFC against anyone, let alone a top contender..
This puts womens MMA in an entirely new (and terrible) light for me tbh..


----------



## Bump (Mar 11, 2018)

The UFC should just make a minor league and air on fight pass honestly 

And Speaking of Megan Anderson why she isnt fighting Ive heard its personal reasons? pregnant or accused of murder?


----------



## Larcher (Mar 18, 2018)

As I said a while back, Volkov was the dark horse in the HW division. He should be next in line for a title after Stipe/DC, after this performance.


----------



## Bump (Mar 18, 2018)

Larcher said:


> As I said a while back, Volkov was the dark horse in the HW division. He should be next in line for a title after Stipe/DC, after this performance.



I agree with you, however I still think he might get another fight depending on who wins the title,  two fights
The fight is july 7th so if DC wins, I see a rematch so he will prob get winner of Lewis/Francis or Reem/Blades


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 20, 2018)

Floyd really actually wants to fight in the octagon.  

Put him against CM Punk.  I wanna see Floyd walk-out KO someone in MMA gloves.


----------



## Larcher (Mar 20, 2018)

Rogan and Shaub talking about Mayweather vs Punk was hilarious.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 20, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Floyd really actually wants to fight in the octagon.
> 
> Put him against CM Punk.  I wanna see Floyd walk-out KO someone in MMA gloves.



Or against BJ Penn


----------



## Mythoclast (Mar 20, 2018)

Cub vs Frankie.
I don't know who to root for..
I want them both to bounce back since the were both finished in spectacular fashion by Ortega.


----------



## Bump (Mar 22, 2018)

I swear we were just talking about Edgar/Ortega but oh well time goes on



Krash said:


> Cub vs Frankie.
> I don't know who to root for..
> I want them both to bounce back since the were both finished in spectacular fashion by Ortega.



This post sums up my exact thoughts however after some debate id say Cub win is best, lets Edgar go 135 and FW gets another contender

But I love Frankie so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 23, 2018)

Frankie moving to 135 is the best bet.  He'll probably steamroll that division.


----------



## Larcher (Mar 23, 2018)

He's getting older tho, if he did it after losing his rematch to Aldo I would have liked his chances a lot more at BW.


----------



## Bump (Mar 23, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Frankie moving to 135 is the best bet.  He'll probably steamroll that division.



TJ and Cody I think are too quick, i might even throw in Cruz depends on how he looks his next fight



Larcher said:


> He's getting older tho, if he did it after losing his rematch to Aldo I would have liked his chances a lot more at BW.



Was marlon in the ufc yet? because i think that's his only reason for not dropping


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 23, 2018)

Yeah that's true, Frankie's all of 36... He's on the tail end for sure.


----------



## Bump (Mar 23, 2018)

We wont know until he drops tho  and grats to Cub if he wins they might give him Halloway/Ortega winner


----------



## Larcher (Mar 24, 2018)

Yeah Marlon is in the UFC now, he's in the top 10 and isn't too far from a title shot if he keeps winning. It'd be hard for him and Frankie not to cross paths.

Then again Eddie and Barboza have done a good enough job avoiding each other.


----------



## Bump (Mar 24, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Yeah Marlon is in the UFC now, he's in the top 10 and isn't too far from a title shot if he keeps winning. It'd be hard for him and Frankie not to cross paths.
> 
> Then again Eddie and Barboza have done a good enough job avoiding each other.



I meant if Marlon was in teh ufc at the time of the 2nd Aldo loss
Babraboza is getting KOed by Lee so need to worry


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 28, 2018)

The sauce starts at 6 minutes in.


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 28, 2018)

Ferguson is P4P worst train wreck on the mic in the UFC, possibly in sports history.. It's not the 'so bad it's funny' kind either. He's not witty, he's not funny, he never shuts up and he's not coherent.. Definitely WOAT material..

Seriously, he makes Covington and Garbrandt  sound like trash talk blackbelts.. It's hard to explain how much I do not enjoy listening to that guy 

Khabib is fucking hilarious though !


----------



## Mythoclast (Mar 28, 2018)

Stop it Tony..


----------



## Larcher (Mar 29, 2018)

Tony is cringe, not quite Cody or Colby level but still pretty bad.

Khabib is definately underrated as a trash talker. His broken English and lack of comprehension just adds to his charm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 29, 2018)

"You speak English like dumb guy" - Khabib

How will Tony ever recover?


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 29, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Tony is cringe, not quite Cody or Colby level but still pretty bad.



Really? For me he's way worse..

Colby's an asshole that makes me want to root for his opponent..

Cody made me laugh and smh when he was going back and forth with Cruz because he made no sense and was getting annihilated..

Tony just makes me want to no longer watch the video.. He's trying so hard to sell the alphamale-big-brain persona but he's just terrible at it and filibusters so the people I actually want to hear talk can barely get a word in..

"I'm in your head Khabib"
NO YOU'RE NOT.


----------



## Mythoclast (Mar 29, 2018)

Wonderboy vs Till is official 
My most anticipated fight of the year besides Khabib vs Tony and Max vs Ortega.


----------



## Larcher (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm rooting for Darren. Our country needs a new star in MMA and I think he has what it takes to become champ, but Wonderboy is a huge test for him.


----------



## Mythoclast (Mar 30, 2018)

Yeah,I'm on board with Darren.His demeanor is likable,his skills are legit and he's championship material.I'd say he has the best style suited to beat T-Wood.
Wonderboy is one the biggest obstacles in the division tho.

It'll be a striking chess match.Can't wait


----------



## Bump (Apr 1, 2018)

Im pulling for Darren


----------



## Kai D Oars (Apr 1, 2018)

Khabib vs Ferguson is cursed.



Max Holloway to step in.


----------



## Bump (Apr 1, 2018)

The fight is cursed, it wont ever happen lmao

This is a win-win for Conor both guys are his biggest fights IMO


----------



## Mythoclast (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm not believing this shit until Max walks into the octagon with Khabib.


----------



## Bump (Apr 1, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> I'm not believing this shit until Max walks into the octagon with Khabib.



If he gets injured Conor has to step in


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 2, 2018)

Max is a fucking stud for taking this fight.  He doesn't stand to lose much, but getting mauled by Khabib (if he does) when he doesn't have to is an insane risk to take on.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 2, 2018)

Conor "Stay Ready" McGregor


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Larcher (Apr 2, 2018)

Tony and Khabib are both 2 a piece now, maybe Tony can stop blaming Khabib all the time that this fight hasn't happened.


----------



## Bump (Apr 2, 2018)

Just read Dana said hed never book this fight ever again. I dont believe him though


----------



## Kai D Oars (Apr 2, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Conor "Stay Ready" McGregor



A name like Conor McGregor and a possible fight with an undefeated monster would need a better promotion. Not with a 6 days notice. I don't blame Dana at all for protecting his 'cash cow'.


Just come back, Nate "Only Ready For Conor" Diaz.


----------



## Bump (Apr 2, 2018)

Kusuo P said:


> A name like Conor McGregor and a possible fight with an undefeated monster would need a better promotion. Not with a 6 days notice. I don't blame Dana at all for protecting his 'cash cow'.
> 
> 
> Just come back, Nate "Only Ready For Conor" Diaz.



Yeah no way would I sarfice Conor to face a wrestling mauler on 6 days notice. Sadly im glad Nate didnt step in because they would be an uproar, youve got your top 6 lightweights booked and you choose Nate, I mean I know he is the money fight but the contenders would of been rampant


----------



## Kai D Oars (Apr 2, 2018)

Bump said:


> Yeah no way would I sarfice Conor to face a wrestling mauler on 6 days notice. Sadly im glad Nate didnt step in because they would be an uproar, *youve got your top 6 lightweights booked and you choose Nate, I mean I know he is the money fight but the contenders would of been rampant*



Speaking of that Dustin Poirier wasn't too happy. 


I wonder about Eddie Alvarez. UFC doesn't know what to do with him.
What about Brian Ortega featherweight title shot? This is a mess.


----------



## Bump (Apr 2, 2018)

Kusuo P said:


> Speaking of that Dustin Poirier wasn't too happy.
> 
> 
> I wonder about Eddie Alvarez. UFC doesn't know what to do with him.
> What about Brian Ortega featherweight title shot? This is a mess.



Yeah, I mean it was a band-aid, a great fucking one at that however depending on how this fight goes and what happens its going be a huge ripple effect
If Khabib wins, he faces Conor, however where does Tony go? he is/was Interm Champ & If Khabib wrecks Max does he leave FW and try LW because he wants a fair chance?
If Max wins, he faces Conor and again where does Tony go? And who gets the next shot at FW? If Stephens losses to Aldo we are all fucked because they are no contenders besides Stephens/Ortega IMO 

 however all theese story's make this fight even better


----------



## Mythoclast (Apr 2, 2018)

Yeah.This is a complete mess.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 2, 2018)

Ortega is still getting his title shot.  He fought in UFC 222, Holloway fights in UFC 223, they will fight each other when they both recover. 

Unless... Holloway wins.  Then it's undoubtedly going to be Holloway and Conor next.


----------



## Mythoclast (Apr 2, 2018)

Max is currently favorite fighter in the sport,but his chance of beating Khabib are slim af.And taking this fight on short notice just deminishes his chances even more.

I really wanted to see him smash the longest win streak record.
Fuck..


----------



## Bump (Apr 2, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Ortega is still getting his title shot.  He fought in UFC 222, Holloway fights in UFC 223, they will fight each other when they both recover.
> 
> Unless... Holloway wins.  Then it's undoubtedly going to be Holloway and Conor next.



Max says he wants to go back to FW but lets see when they throw him 900k to fight and PPV points and maybe a Hawaii show 



Seiko said:


> How do you rate his chances?



4/10



Mythoclast said:


> Max is currently favorite fighter in the sport,but his chance of beating Khabib are slim af.And taking this fight on short notice just deminishes his chances even more.
> 
> I really wanted to see him smash the longest win streak record.
> Fuck..



Max could catch Khabib


----------



## Mythoclast (Apr 2, 2018)

Bump said:


> Max could catch Khabib


I can only hope that he does..


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 2, 2018)

Seiko said:


> How do you rate his chances?


Like 25%.  Short notice, size advantage erased, but is still a cream of the crop elite fighter that can catch you at any moment.  He didn't double kill Aldo for no reason.


----------



## Larcher (Apr 2, 2018)

Also Tony might think twice about using metal poles to practise kicks next time around.

Max is still the next best replacement besides Conor. This fight is a tough one, even if I favour Khabib. Max is one guy you can't count out. He's full of surprises with an uncanny ability to change the complexion of a fight very quick. Like in the first Aldo fight.


----------



## Bump (Apr 2, 2018)

Im watching the MMA Hour


----------



## Kai D Oars (Apr 2, 2018)

Wild.


----------



## Bump (Apr 2, 2018)

UFC had some backups


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 3, 2018)

"Violent" - Eddie Alvarez [2018 AD]


----------



## Blanco (Apr 4, 2018)

Theyre both 2-2 now, there needs to be one more fight to declare the champion of pulling out!


----------



## Bump (Apr 4, 2018)

afgpride said:


> "Violent" - Eddie Alvarez [2018 AD]







Mei said:


> Theyre both 2-2 now, there needs to be one more fight to declare the champion of pulling out!



They going book them co-main under Jones VS DC 3 for the Heavyweight strap


----------



## Larcher (Apr 4, 2018)

Logically speaking, I feel Khabib is going to beat Holloway, which I'm rooting for to happen. My gut instinct is making me doubt myself tho, making me think Max will win. 

This whole thing feels like a monumental underdog victory waiting to go down in history. I don't believe in fate, but sometimes sports feel like it's neatly tied together as a narrative that I start to wonder if such things are possible.

Oh well... I'm thinking out loud.


----------



## Blanco (Apr 4, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Logically speaking, I feel Khabib is going to beat Holloway, which I'm rooting for to happen. My gut instinct is making me doubt myself tho, making me think Max will win.
> 
> This whole thing feels like a monumental underdog victory waiting to go down in history. I don't believe in fate, but sometimes sports feel like it's neatly tied together as a narrative that I start to wonder if such things are possible.
> 
> Oh well... I'm thinking out loud.


Did you khabib during the close decision against tibau? Dude almost cried. His record obviously mean a lot to him. If he lost on short notice in a huge upset he would break.


----------



## Mythoclast (Apr 5, 2018)

Conor's mad someone else used Artem as a punching bag besides him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2018)

Conor on dat good shit.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 5, 2018)

lol at dana leaving open the possibility of conor fighting in the ufc again, right after he vandalized property, assaulted people and attempted to assault fighters in a bus 

he's probably seeing dollar signs up the ass with a potential conor-khabib ppv


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 5, 2018)

Definitely not.  Conor is about to get arrested, sued and likely suspended for this as well as many others.  People are injured, Rose almost pulled out of the card, etc.  It's generally a really bad look on the UFC.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 5, 2018)

Also in case anyone didn't know, the reason Conor went berserk wasn't to spite the UFC but to get back Khabib for checking Artem in person a few days ago.


Khabib confronted Artem about calling him a pussy, slapping him on the back of the head.  Today Artem rolled up with Conor and 30 goons to 'confront' him back, presumably, which led to them fighting security and then hurling chairs and dollies at vans/buses demanding Khabib come out.


----------



## Blanco (Apr 5, 2018)

This is more wwe than wwe


----------



## Larcher (Apr 5, 2018)

Wow Conor is a piece of shit. He's straight up responsible for hospitilising a completely innocent bystander in Micheal Chiesa which might even cost him his match this saturday.

He put a load of innocent people at risk for disproportionate retribution. All this money has gotten to his head.... Or up his nose presumably. Hope he gets punished for this, then again I can't say I wouldn't enjoy seeing him get ragdolled by Khabib.

To think he has a child as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 5, 2018)

Our lord and savior Tony drops the hottest take of the whole debacle.   

...


----------



## Parallax (Apr 5, 2018)

McGregor arrested after Barclays bus attack 
via @ESPN App


----------



## Kuya (Apr 6, 2018)

As a big Conor fan, i'm super disappointed.

On the other side, UFC has not handled Conor well and they contributed to his frustrations. He is by far their biggest star and they fucked up by not having 2 belts ready during the iconic moment he became the first 2-division champ and they stripped him of both of his belts. Conor also wanted GSP, and GSP wanted Conor, but UFC said no. He also wants to have a stake in UFC and since he is the one bringing in the money and the fans, UFC should have figured something out there. 

Hope Chiesa recovers, but i'm more worried about Borg since he apparently has glass fragments in his eye. I hope Pettis, Chiesa, Caceres, Borg and Moreno get compensated for these dumb Irish hooligan's actions.

I'm sure Conor didn't mean to attack anyone outside of Khabib and his camp, but what an idiotic move.

UFC is in a tough position since Ronda is gone, Brock is gone, GSP is gone, Jones is gone and McGregor is the biggest star they have ever had. Bellator probably licking their chops.

I wonder if Khabib gets fined for the Artem altercation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 6, 2018)

UFC needs to figure out a way to market Holloway and get their heads out of their asses with the marketing of DJ. It's shocking to me that Mighty Mouse isn't a megastar. UFC needs stars badly.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2018)

Kuya said:


> UFC needs to figure out a way to market Holloway and get their heads out of their asses with the marketing of DJ. It's shocking to me that Mighty Mouse isn't a megastar. UFC needs stars badly.



It's hard being truly intimidated or awed by someone you can pick up and punt


----------



## Kuya (Apr 6, 2018)

no, they haven't marketed him correctly.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2018)

Kuya said:


> no, they haven't marketed him correctly.


U cant market someone you can pick up and punt as a bad man


----------



## Kuya (Apr 6, 2018)

Parallax said:


> U cant market someone you can pick up and punt as a bad man



Everyone is small to ur giant ass though. I mean he's small to me, but he's like a toddler to you.

DJ is an all time great and #1 p4p fighter in the world. He's an exciting fighter and has the perfect nickname to promote. He should be bigger than he is and should be able to main event big time shows.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 6, 2018)

He's an aggressive thug. Hopefully they lick that animal up so that he can think about what he has done.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2018)

Conor had to get help he was scared of the og.


----------



## Blanco (Apr 6, 2018)

One more day until 223! I thought i would lose my excitement after tonys injury but i’m still excited. Max has won me over as a fan.


----------



## Mythoclast (Apr 6, 2018)

Jesus fucking christ!
Max is medically unfit to fight.
This entire card is fucked

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blanco (Apr 6, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> Jesus fucking christ!
> Max is medically unfit to fight.
> This entire card is fucked

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Larcher (Apr 6, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> Jesus fucking christ!
> Max is medically unfit to fight.
> This entire card is fucked



This just in Dana has gone full tomato form.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 6, 2018)

All due respect to Pettis, but at this point I'd rather them pull Khabib out of the card and cook something up for 224.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 6, 2018)

Also, Max wanted to fight, doctors stopped him.  Probably issues with cutting weight on short notice.  Max is a fucking G for not only taking the fight on short notice but being willing to step up to _Khabib_ despite his organs damn near shutting down, and all for what... Legacy?  He didn't even need to take the fight, he's a champion.  Max wasn't kidding when he said he wants to go down as the GOAT. 

Looking super forward to Holloway vs Ortega.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2018)

Conor ducking Khabib in the most retarded way possible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blanco (Apr 6, 2018)

..and hes out


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 6, 2018)

Chiesa is pulled out of the card.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 6, 2018)

Good job Conor, you piece of shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mythoclast (Apr 6, 2018)

Would be amazing if Ortega is somehow ready to scrap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 6, 2018)

Ortega would definitely take the fight, but the weight cut window is impossible at this point.  If he had a few days it might've worked out.


----------



## Blanco (Apr 6, 2018)

Yo fuck conor news cm punk is back for real

@Toxic Saiyan


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2018)

CM Punk might get his ass kicked again ,but I'll still watch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2018)

inb4 Conor throws a guardrail at Punk and causes him to cancel his fight


----------



## Toxic Saiyan (Apr 6, 2018)

Mei said:


> Yo fuck conor news cm punk is back for real
> 
> @Toxic Saiyan


Hell yeah! He’s back! Hopefully he has gotten better since his last fight.


----------



## Mythoclast (Apr 6, 2018)

What's going to happen with the belts?


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 6, 2018)

I honestly think Ragin' Al's a tougher match-up for Khabib than Holloway and definitely Pettis

kinda excited again




Mythoclast said:


> What's going to happen with the belts?



I'm guessing it'll be a Romero/Rockhold situation


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 6, 2018)

If Khabib wins he gets the official LW title.  If Laquinta wins he doesn't get the title, because he weighed in at 155.2, 0.2 over the limit for qualifying for the LW title. Due to recent events the card is downsized from 13 fights to 9.  Khabib/Laquinta is the main event.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2018)

You got to be fucking kidding me, fuck this shit ortega needs to step up or anyone or fuck this card and tony.


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)

not fair for Al though


----------



## Kuya (Apr 6, 2018)

New York Athletic Commision is fucking terrible

UFC wanted Felder, but NY said he can't fight for belt bcuz he isn't ranked in the Fox rankings. UFC didn't even want rankings in the first place, but FOX made them lol. Felder could have actually fought for belt. Iaquinta not allowed to fight for belt bcuz he is 0.2 lbs of 155 weight limit.

what a godamn shitshow this is

UFC could have had Pettis vs. Khabib, but Pettis wanted more money for stepping up to main event and going from a 3 round to a 5 round. UFC cheap asses don't want to pay a million though.

Not like Pettis deserved it, but he is still a name people know and would have been able to sell more views being a former lightweight champ himself.

UFC is poorly ran.

I wonder if Khabib is happy as his opponents kept getting easier and easier lol
Tony -> Short Notice Max -> Pettis -> Raging Al


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)

Kuya said:


> New York Athletic Commision is fucking terrible
> 
> UFC wanted Felder, but NY said he can't fight for belt bcuz he isn't ranked in the Fox rankings. UFC didn't even want rankings in the first place, but FOX made them lol. Felder could have actually fought for belt. Iaquinta not allowed to fight for belt bcuz he is 0.2 lbs of 155 weight limit.
> 
> ...



Yeah i dont understand that crap aboutt he rankings thing, is it becuase of the Bullet fight were she fought that girl? But thats a shit reason for not givng someone a fight honestly UFC doesnt even make the rankings its media and Fox so, just stupid

Now on to the Pettis fight I understand him asking for more but until I find out how much he was asking I cant fault the ufc I mean they gave Al the fight who is at war with them and I know they had to pay him! so Pettis might of been asking for a shit ton tbh

Also Al is a tougher fight than Pettis


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2018)

Pettis was scared.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Apr 6, 2018)

cant blame Pettis for shooting for more money. dude would had got humiliated 

what a crazy week its been for MMA


----------



## Larcher (Apr 6, 2018)

Just Imagine if Al wins and becomes champ. That would just make things all the more crazy. 

Pettis taking the fight would have been a horrible idea stylistically. Wrestling was always his downfall, can't imagine how clueless Khabib would have made him look on the ground.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2018)

I would have took the money for that, Al is smart.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2018)

Al hits hard, so just like conor he would have to get lucky, I like Alexander Hernadez and the dude that's 6'3 forgot his name only has one loss. I wish one of them would have fought.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 6, 2018)

This guy more than likely has a cocaine problem. The latest Embedded showed his reaction after the bus incident when he escaped too. It has been going on for a minute too, if anyone remembers this: 

I don't know what his relationship is like this his girl, but with the stories of how she took care of and supported him when he was nothing. Hopefully things go well for them and their kid. His lowest point so far was still when he tried to use the death of that fighter as justification for him acting out at that Bellator event. Guys like him and Jones who were clear cornballs before the fame and money just struggle more with the drugs and hookers when they get to this level.



Kuya said:


> I wonder if Khabib is happy as his opponents kept getting easier and easier lol
> Tony -> Short Notice Max -> Pettis -> Raging Al



Iaquinta isn't an easier fight than Pettis in 2018, especially with how their styles clash. I actually think Iaquinta will give him some problems early on. Lee is one of the best grapplers, and might be the 2nd best wrestler in the division behind Nurmy (his top game is up there too), and Iaquinta handled the grappling exchanges well with him and obviously won. He nearly had a heel hook at one point as well. Lee was obviously green at that point, but that was moreso with his stand-up. He athleticism and grappling were there. He showed poor awareness and got d'arced by Clarke after, but I thought it was more of a fluke than a lack of grappling ability (it was crafty to use the cage the way he did as well). I expect Nurmy's clinch game and sheer versatility of TDs/sambo to get him the submission, but much crazier upsets have happened in recent history. As great a pressure fighter as Nurmy is, Iaquinta is one of the best boxers in the division, and his work in the pocket is right near the top too. Speaking of upsets, exactly 11 years ago from the event's date Serra upset GSP (and he will be in Iaquinta's corner too).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Pettis was scared.







Fullmetal said:


> cant blame Pettis for shooting for more money. dude would had got humiliated
> 
> what a crazy week its been for MMA







Larcher said:


> Just Imagine if Al wins and becomes champ. That would just make things all the more crazy.
> 
> Pettis taking the fight would have been a horrible idea stylistically. Wrestling was always his downfall, can't imagine how clueless Khabib would have made him look on the ground.



Yeah well if you look it at that way no-one should take the Khabib fight his wrestling is everyone weakness tbh, im not saying he is scared but he could of still try, he would of had the same chance of beating him then Al




Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I would have took the money for that, Al is smart.





Anyone watching the bellator main event or am I the only donk?


----------



## Blanco (Apr 6, 2018)

This dude beat kevin lee.. ok damn maybe he can actually do this

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)

Im not a Benson fan so was kinda hoping for an upset but the man straight killed Huerta. which if I was a betting man i would of chosen. Seeing the look on Huerta face though  the guy literary bet the house on this 1 fight contract


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 6, 2018)

Mei said:


> This dude beat kevin lee.. ok damn maybe he can actually do this



It was a very close fight. A lot of people at the time thought it should have been a draw due to Lee's 2nd round being argued for a 10-8. Iaquinta escaped some submission attempts there, and generally did a good job defending on the ground. Nurmy is a different grappler, but Lee isn't far below anyone else in the division in that aspect of the game. I haven't seen the fight in a while but he got the RNC in his last 3 wins vs Mustafaev, Trinaldo, and Chiesa, with a similar set-up that failed against Iaquinta.

Fwiw, this was the heel-hook attempt I talked about earlier:


----------



## Gunners (Apr 7, 2018)

With Connor, it is a cultural thing. If he wasn't beating people up in the octagon, he would be glassing people in a pub.

Great to get pissed with. If you're friends with them, they are loyal. But they don't know how to act.


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> It was a very close fight. A lot of people at the time thought it should have been a draw due to Lee's 2nd round being argued for a 10-8. Iaquinta escaped some submission attempts there, and generally did a good job defending on the ground. Nurmy is a different grappler, but Lee isn't far below anyone else in the division in that aspect of the game. I haven't seen the fight in a while but he got the RNC in his last 3 wins vs Mustafaev, Trinaldo, and Chiesa, with a similar set-up that failed against Iaquinta.
> 
> Fwiw, this was the heel-hook attempt I talked about earlier:



Anyone feeling that Matt Serra upset being passed down to another one of his fighters?



Gunners said:


> With Connor, it is a cultural thing. If he wasn't beating people up in the octagon, he would be glassing people in a pub.
> 
> Great to get pissed with. If you're friends with them, they are loyal. But they don't know how to act.



IDK about that, if you watch his interviews and stuff before being mega rich and famous he wasn't like that. If he was a middle of the card guy he wouldn't be doing either tbh 

anyway predictions 


*Khabib Nurmagomedov* vs. Al Iaquinta - TKO 3RD RD
Rose Namajunas vs. *Joanna Jedrzejczyk *- DEC
*Renato Moicano* vs. Calvin Kattar - TKO 2ND RD
*Zabit Magomedsharipov* vs. Kyle Bochniak - DEC
*Joe Lauzon* vs. Chris Gruetzemacher - SUB 3RD RD
*Karolina Kowalkiewicz* vs. Felice Herrig - DEC
Evan Dunham vs. *Olivier Aubin-Mercier *- SUB 1ST RND
Bec Rawlings vs. *Ashlee Evans-Smith *- DEC
*Devin Clark* vs. Mike Rodriguez - DEC


----------



## Gunners (Apr 7, 2018)

I've grown up around people like Conor. Don't let the interviews fool you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2018)

Just got 223 hyped!


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Just got 223 hyped!


Bout time


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2018)

Let's get ready to rumble!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2018)

Poor joe.


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Poor joe.



Yeah he wasn't recovering though, think this is his last fight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2018)

I think he's just getting old, that last fight was savage. Conor don't want to fuck with the afro crew.


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

That fight was epic, I knew Zabit Magomedsharipov was tough but Jesus  Kyle Bochniak threw fucking bombs and took even worse bombs and still stayed up. Been an amazing card so far
two title fights now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 7, 2018)

I missed the Zabit fight. 

I heard he got a standing ovation.  Have to watch the replay.


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

afgpride said:


> I missed the Zabit fight.
> 
> I heard he got a standing ovation.  Have to watch the replay.



Both guys did but Zabit was throwing some crazy shit

Rose won the first round


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 8, 2018)

Rose 3-2, with a wildcard eyepoke that might cost her a point (and therefore a round).  Let's see what the judges say.


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

Have it the same
Rose took control of the last round and that take-down might dismiss the judges wanting to do anything with the eyepoke


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 8, 2018)

49-46.. These judges are high..

Hell of a fight though..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 8, 2018)

Joanna salty over the decision but she lost the fight in the last round.  Don't celebrate before the fat lady sings.

49-46 though... that's major BS

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

Bruh what the fuck are these judges on
Atleast the right person won but still


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2018)

These judges..


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

Main Event time


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 8, 2018)

Hope they have the ambulance ready for Al.  He's a trooper for taking the fight.  Get mauled, collect your check and use the xp points for growth in the division.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Hope they have the ambulance ready for Al.  He's a trooper for taking the fight.  Get mauled, collect your check and use the xp points for growth in the division.



Sadly your right, im a huge Al fan too so I hope its win-win for him
Dont kill him Khabib


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 8, 2018)

I really don't want an upset.. I like Al, but he needs to get mauled.. Khabib deserves it, you know this..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 8, 2018)

Just caught up on the McGregor drama, MMA fans really aren't used to actually having psychopaths as the star fighters because what he did was pretty much nothing, he can sit next to Roy Jones Jr they're both lost childrens made to look like they're tough or dangerous.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 8, 2018)

Hearing way too many boos for Khabib under the cheers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Hearing way too many boos for Khabib under the cheers.



Al is the hometwon hero

Khabib is talking some shit bro


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 8, 2018)

Bump said:


> Al is the hometwon hero
> 
> Khabib is talking some shit bro


I was expecting double cheers.  Khabib is pro-BK and has a lot of fans there.  I think it has to do with the Conor debacle.


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

afgpride said:


> I was expecting double cheers.  Khabib is pro-BK and has a lot of fans there.  I think it has to do with the Conor debacle.



Yeah I agree
Al giving up his back to fight to get back up was ballsy gotta give him props


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 8, 2018)

Please Khabib, don't forget what got you to the dance.. Please no Weidman spinning back kicks or Sonnen spinning backfists..


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 8, 2018)

Where's the clinch?  Where's the use of the cage?  Khabib either wants to make a statement winning with strikes or he forgot how to win.


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

Nihonjin said:


> Please Khabib, don't forget what got you to the dance.. Please no Weidman spinning back kicks or Sonnen spinning backfists..



I was thinking so im smelling an uppercut



afgpride said:


> Where's the clinch?  Where's the use of the cage?  Khabib either wants to make a statement winning with strikes or he forgot how to win.



I think he is tired bro he is breathing hard and cant get the takedowns


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 8, 2018)

Matt Serra's "FUCK YEAH RAGING AL" single handedly memeing this fight closer than it should be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 8, 2018)

KHABIB TIME!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

"punch a hole in his fucking chest"


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 8, 2018)

This is a disappointing fight for Khabib.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

Honestly Conor or Tony would of smoked him if he fought that same fight  however Khabib did have like 5 different short notice fights so cant fault him too much but he should of mauled him


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 8, 2018)

Bump said:


> Honestly Conor or Tony would of smoked him if he fought that same fight  however Khabib did have like 5 different short notice fights so cant fault him too much but he should of mauled him



He wouldn't have to fight the same fight.

Conor has worse wrestling and way worse cardio than Al. He would have to knock him out in the first exchanges or he'll get mauled, gas and get mauled even worse.

Tony's way more interesting, but I see him getting taken down more than Al too simply because he's confident off of his back..

He'll also have plenty time to prepare for them specifically instead of having to come up with a gameplan on 24h notice against a dangerous 1 punch knockout artist.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 8, 2018)

Khabib name dropped Vladimir Putin in his Russian message.  I wonder what he said.  Probably referred to the Dagestani political prisoner he's been posting about on instagram.


----------



## Blanco (Apr 8, 2018)

khabib earned it 26-0 lightweight champion


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 8, 2018)

Khabib is right to call out Mcgregor for what he is. A drug addict trying to pass as a gangster.


----------



## Larcher (Apr 8, 2018)

Okay, I think we can all agree Khabib came close to giving us heart failure for the last three rounds. However he won every round and given the context it is forgiveable. 

Anyways, lets just put that aside for a moment and embrace the fact Khabib is finally champ.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2018)

Tony smoking him would never happen, al was a bad matchup on like two day notice? And his dad wasn't there.


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

Nihonjin said:


> He wouldn't have to fight the same fight.
> 
> Conor has worse wrestling and way worse cardio than Al. He would have to knock him out in the first exchanges or he'll get mauled, gas and get mauled even worse.
> 
> ...



Um I still think Conor would KO him personally but thats just me opion however the Tony fight is more intriguing beacuse they play off each others styles
But right now Khabib is the LW GOAT



afgpride said:


> Khabib name dropped Vladimir Putin in his Russian message.  I wonder what he said.  Probably referred to the Dagestani political prisoner he's been posting about on instagram.



Yeah just saw it on insta, wonder if UFC going tell him something 



Mei said:


> khabib earned it lightweight champion





Extravlad said:


> Khabib is right to call out Mcgregor for what he is. A drug addict trying to pass as a gangster.



Anyone that won would of im shocked all the fighters that won didn't call out Conor for his shit


Anyway guys im off to bed its 1:35 AM


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2018)

Al hits hard and he didn't do shit no offense man, I know Conor hits harder but he be tapping in first round.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 8, 2018)

We have to give Al credit where it's due.  He defended himself much better than Barboza and managed to trash talk Khabib into trading with him.  He did get jabbed bloody, but he didn't look like bear food and he was one perfect storm of a swing away from the win.  His multiple escapes from Khabib's leg grabs were also impressive, though mostly due to fatigue and sweat slippage.


----------



## Larcher (Apr 8, 2018)

Am I the only person who found Joes comments on khabibs stand up a little off point?

He's talking about how amateurish his stand up was for someone supposed to be the most feared lightweight, ignoring the fact that everyone else in the divisions ground game is amateurish compared to him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blanco (Apr 8, 2018)

Im excited for conor vs khabib in russia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2018)

No he should be keeping his hands up.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2018)

I can't believe he thinks he can take gsp the real goat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Apr 8, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> No he should be keeping his hands up.


Thats not the point. Yeah, his stand up is reckless and unpolished, especially for the level he fights at, but that's because he's a specialist fighter.

Being so great at one aspect comes at the price of being less efficient at every thing else.


----------



## Blanco (Apr 8, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I can't believe he thinks he can take gsp the real goat.


Prime gsp no way. Now maybe. Gsp wants a challenge before he retires. He might take this fight. But we know we all wanna see window breaking drunkard vs khabib

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 8, 2018)

Bump said:


> Um I still think Conor would KO him personally but thats just me opion however the Tony fight is more intriguing beacuse they play off each others styles
> But right now Khabib is the LW GOAT



Oh he for sure can.. That's why it's such an interesting fight.. 

But as the fight progresses chances of Conor KO's him drop exponentially. And post-initial takedown it's even worse. If he takes Conor down early in a round and mauls him for 5 minutes it might drop to 0%.



> Anyway guys im off to bed its 1:35 AM



Flyweight. It's 07:45am here.. 




Larcher said:


> Am I the only person who found Joes comments on khabibs stand up a little off point?
> 
> He's talking about how amateurish his stand up was for someone supposed to be the most feared lightweight, ignoring the fact that everyone else in the divisions ground game is amateurish compared to him.



He's right though, Khabib's defensive posture is suspect, his kicks are also suspect. It did actually look somewhat amateurish. I think Joe's point is simply that he's not as invincible as he's looked in all of his other fights and that Tony and Conor's abilities allow them to potentially exploit what they've seen. Just imagine if Khabib couldn't take down Conor or Tony.. He'd be fucksville.

That doesn't at all detract from what he's obviously able to do to people though simply because his wrestling is on an entirely different planet. It just means that he'd be even more scary if he properly tucked his chin properly..


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2018)

Anyone can be beat, the tony fight will never happen.


----------



## Larcher (Apr 8, 2018)

Mendes did recently mention how Khabib is still evolving as a fighter and soon enough his striking will get even better, the same way Cain was primarily a wrestler who became really good in the stand up.

I think he's being a bit optimistic, if he's expecting Cain level improvements, seeing as he's already quite far into his career.


----------



## Larcher (Apr 8, 2018)

On another note turns out Zabit broke his hand whilst he was warming up backstage and still put on a stud performance.

Dude has weird natural talent you can't teach.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 8, 2018)

It's Zabit's world and we're all living in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2018)

Conor or Holloway sleep Khabib

I want to see Khabib take on Jose Aldo next

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2018)

Doubt it maybe max or ortega.


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Am I the only person who found Joes comments on khabibs stand up a little off point?
> 
> He's talking about how amateurish his stand up was for someone supposed to be the most feared lightweight, ignoring the fact that everyone else in the divisions ground game is amateurish compared to him.



No I agree with you thier Joes comments were a lil off and even though his striking was not excellent he was still peppering Al up on the feet 



Mei said:


> Im excited for conor vs khabib in russia







Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I can't believe he thinks he can take gsp the real goat.



Prime GSP would wreck him but if they fought at 155 im picking Khabib 



Larcher said:


> Thats not the point. Yeah, his stand up is reckless and unpolished, especially for the level he fights at, but that's because he's a specialist fighter.
> 
> Being so great at one aspect comes at the price of being less efficient at every thing else.



Again I agree 100% his grappiling is on such a high level that yes his striking would be sacrificed to some extent and again honestly his striking is better than alot of UFC guys maybe not the top tier guys bu they top tier guys cant even hold a candle to his wrestling, for fuck sake a bear cant even hold a candle to his wrestling 



Nihonjin said:


> Oh he for sure can.. That's why it's such an interesting fight..
> 
> But as the fight progresses chances of Conor KO's him drop exponentially. And post-initial takedown it's even worse. If he takes Conor down early in a round and mauls him for 5 minutes it might drop to 0%.
> 
> ...



Yeah the longer the fight goes on I give Khabib props because Conor will get gassed with Khabib on top mauling him for 5-10-15 minutes

 glad to see your that good of a fan, where you live? thats an insane time lol



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Anyone can be beat, the tony fight will never happen.



Tony fight will happen next if Conor is sent to jail tbh



Larcher said:


> On another note turns out Zabit broke his hand whilst he was warming up backstage and still put on a stud performance.
> 
> Dude has weird natural talent you can't teach.





afgpride said:


> It's Zabit's world and we're all living in it.



Zabit vs Yari is going be amazing, work on your English and we might be looking at another 145 star 



Kuya said:


> Conor or Holloway sleep Khabib
> 
> I want to see Khabib take on Jose Aldo next



I was thinking this same thing  Aldo if he beats Stephens should move up to LW. If he is traing serious I see his legs kicks being an issue for Khibib 



On to the Fox card


----------



## Gunners (Apr 8, 2018)

Extravlad said:


> Just caught up on the McGregor drama, MMA fans really aren't used to actually having psychopaths as the star fighters because what he did was pretty much nothing, he can sit next to Roy Jones Jr they're both lost childrens made to look like they're tough or dangerous.


I'm sorry, how is he comparable to Roy?


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 8, 2018)

Gunners said:


> I'm sorry, how is he comparable to Roy?


They're both drug addicts doing childish things and somehow gets labeled as thugs or dangerous men by the MMA community.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2018)

Kevin Lee is talking too much shit, I would love to see conor ko him in one punch. Dude is always trying to get attention.


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Kevin Lee is talking too much shit, I would love to see conor ko him in one punch. Dude is always trying to get attention.



Yeah I hope he gets his ass whooped by Barboza, never been a fan and he gifted himself into a title shot with Tony


----------



## Gunners (Apr 9, 2018)

Extravlad said:


> They're both drug addicts doing childish things and somehow gets labeled as thugs or dangerous men by the MMA community.


Did you mean to say Roy Jones Jr?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 9, 2018)

What a show

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 9, 2018)

*Justin Gaethje vs. Dustin Poirier
Carlos Condit vs. Alex Oliveira
Israel Adesanya vs. Marvin Vettori
Cortney Casey vs. Michelle Waterson

Tim Boetsch vs. Antonio Carlos Junior*
Muslim Salikhov vs. Ricky Rainey
*John Moraga vs. Wilson Reis
Krzysztof Jotko vs. Brad Tavares*

*Matthew Lopez vs. Alejandro Perez
Gilbert Burns vs. Dan Moret
Luke Sanders vs. Patrick Williams*
Arjan Bhullar vs. Adam Wieczorek
*Dhiego Lima vs. Yushin Okami*
Shana Dobson vs. Lauren Mueller

The next card is great too, that main card my god 

Even the fight pass got some bangers in bold


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 9, 2018)

Gunners said:


> Did you mean to say Roy Jones Jr?


Yes, clowns on Sherdog worship his crazyness as if he's Badr Hari or something. Nothing more than a drug addict who can't drive properly.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 9, 2018)

Extravlad said:


> Yes, clowns on Sherdog worship his crazyness as if he's Badr Hari or something. Nothing more than a drug addict who can't drive properly.


I think you mean Jon Jones?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bump (Apr 9, 2018)

Gunners said:


> I think you mean Jon Jones?


----------



## Mythoclast (Apr 9, 2018)

Roy Jones? 

Dustin vs Justin is going to be similar to Eddie vs Justin if Gaethje doesn't change his game up a bit.


----------



## Blanco (Apr 10, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lurko (Apr 10, 2018)

Jon Coke Jones.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 11, 2018)

Roses are red
Violets are brown
Khabib Nurmagomedov has yet to lose a round.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bump (Apr 11, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> Roy Jones?
> 
> Dustin vs Justin is going to be similar to Eddie vs Justin if Gaethje doesn't change his game up a bit.



Im a huge fan of Gaethje but Dustin is too smart to stand ond bang the whole fight and Dustin got some slick groud game so look for a Sub but hey Dustin gotta rock solid chin but 



afgpride said:


> Roses are red
> Violets are brown
> Khabib Nurmagomedov has yet to lose a round.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 11, 2018)

Eddie thinks he can beat Khabib, lol hold my drink. He could give him trouble but beat him no.


----------



## Bump (Apr 11, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Eddie thinks he can beat Khabib, lol hold my drink. He could give him trouble but beat him no.





I could see Eddie beating Khabib, all the top lightweights in UFC i could see trading wins/losses they are that close

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 11, 2018)

Eddie is honestly a bigger threat matchup wise than conor, tony, kevin and max. But I see him still winning, he's evolving more as time goes on. Take on a ko artist with five wins in a row and four kos and has one of best takedown defense in one day notice and kicking his ass says a lot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 11, 2018)

Khabib reminds me of prime fedor and jones, hopefully he never loses.


----------



## Bump (Apr 11, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Eddie is honestly a bigger threat matchup wise than conor, tony, kevin and max. But I see him still winning, he's evolving more as time goes on. Take on a ko artist with five wins in a row and four kos and has one of best takedown defense in one day notice and kicking his ass says a lot.



I could see Eddie KOing Khabib, Tony and yes Conor even though he was a dear in the headlights against him. My only fear with Eddie is that he has been n so many wars eventually that is going take its toll on him and Khabib is young and hasn't really taken an damage

All this talk got me hype for some LW action, honeslty cant wait for Saturday if Dustin wins he is getting Eddie and if Gathjhe wins give him Tony or Khabib honestly this division is stacked 

Also we putting Aldo in this mix?



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Khabib reminds me of prime fedor and jones, hopefully he never loses.





You lost me their Khabib is good but prime fedor was GOD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 11, 2018)

Khabib is looking like god right now but honestly I see fedor goat the dude was mw fighting roided no rules hw and was an animal before he thought it was striking only. No one could beat prime fedor imo.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 11, 2018)

Aldo is past his prime.. conor and max ended his career.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 12, 2018)

I wanna see Khabib get, say, 3 title defenses in before I start comparing him to the goats.  Not being able to forcefully copulate Iaquinta after the 2nd round exposed a chink in his armor.  We all knew his striking is mediocre, but Khabib being _forced_ to strike isn't something I thought I'd see from a 12th ranked fighter (though to be fair Iaquinta could as easily be top 5-10).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Larcher (Apr 12, 2018)

Al was #11 working his way up the rankings imo. 

Even the best fighters can have bad showings once in a while.

Jon Jones vs OSP 
Anderson Silva vs Sonnen
GSP vs Matt Serra
Cain Velasquez vs Chieck Kongo

Those are the first few that come to mind. In hindsight they all put on great performances subsequent to that.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 12, 2018)

This hasn't really been said as much as I expected it to be, but it's going to be a disgrace if the UFC lets Conor return in the octagon after what he did.  I get that it's a bloodsport and Dana White is a hypocritical bald slag that has the sole job of making money, but any semblance of respectibility in the organization will disappear if he's allowed to fight again.

Don't get me wrong, Conor is the most entertaining figure in the business, and I want him to fight Khabib.  But assaulting a bus full of UFC fighters, injuring two of them, potentially causing career ending injuries, should be an instant ban.  The fact that it's even up in the air for him to return is not only the ultimate disrespect to the fighters in that bus, it renders the UFC down to a backyard wrestling level money grab with no degree of professionalism.  Remove the gloves, rules and drug tests while you're at it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 12, 2018)

Al os better than people give him it credit for, he would of dropped tony a few times.


----------



## Bump (Apr 12, 2018)

afgpride said:


> This hasn't really been said as much as I expected it to be, but it's going to be a disgrace if the UFC lets Conor return in the octagon after what he did.  I get that it's a bloodsport and Dana White is a hypocritical bald slag that has the sole job of making money, but any semblance of respectibility in the organization will disappear if he's allowed to fight again.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Conor is the most entertaining figure in the business, and I want him to fight Khabib.  But assaulting a bus full of UFC fighters, injuring two of them, potentially causing career ending injuries, should be an instant ban.  The fact that it's even up in the air for him to return is not only the ultimate disrespect to the fighters in that bus, it renders the UFC down to a backyard wrestling level money grab with no degree of professionalism.  Remove the gloves, rules and drug tests while you're at it.



I want Conor back in the UFC if they give him a tilte shot right off the back I think its a disgrace and shows that Conor controls them
personally. He made a mistake a stupid life decision im not siding with him but come on Jones hit and run a prego woman and was brought back


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 12, 2018)

Bump said:


> I want Conor back in the UFC if they give him a tilte shot right off the back I think its a disgrace and shows that Conor controls them
> personally. He made a mistake a stupid life decision im not siding with him but come on Jones hit and run a prego woman and was brought back


Good point.


----------



## Bump (Apr 12, 2018)

What are your guys thought on booking Holm vs Anderson?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 12, 2018)

Holm beats her.


----------



## Larcher (Apr 12, 2018)

afgpride said:


> This hasn't really been said as much as I expected it to be, but it's going to be a disgrace if the UFC lets Conor return in the octagon after what he did.  I get that it's a bloodsport and Dana White is a hypocritical bald slag that has the sole job of making money, but any semblance of respectibility in the organization will disappear if he's allowed to fight again.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Conor is the most entertaining figure in the business, and I want him to fight Khabib.  But assaulting a bus full of UFC fighters, injuring two of them, potentially causing career ending injuries, should be an instant ban.  The fact that it's even up in the air for him to return is not only the ultimate disrespect to the fighters in that bus, it renders the UFC down to a backyard wrestling level money grab with no degree of professionalism.  Remove the gloves, rules and drug tests while you're at it.



Dana and the UFC know it could be years before a megastar of Conors magnitude comes again. Their entire brand will become less prominent in the mainstream media and obviously they won't be releasing PPVs of the same revenue they'd make from one featuring Conor.

They're desperate to milk Conor for all he's worth before they have to return to being a less casual friendly brand.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 13, 2018)

Conor owns the ufc untill khabib came along and new stars are coming, brian ortega is one.


----------



## Bump (Apr 13, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Holm beats her.



Sadly

Anyone catching Bellator tonight?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 13, 2018)

Nope, I'm goona be on fortnite.


----------



## Bump (Apr 13, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Nope, I'm goona be on fortnite.



Tired of fortnite right now, well was working late but that got cancelled and i cancelled my Friday plans for work so i guess ill watch, the top 3 fights on the main card are solid


----------



## Lurko (Apr 13, 2018)

You any good?


----------



## Bump (Apr 13, 2018)

Chandler is on another level, great fight, would really like to see him in the ufc


----------



## Lurko (Apr 13, 2018)

I didn't know he was fighting.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 14, 2018)

Hyped can't wait.


----------



## Bump (Apr 14, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I didn't know he was fighting.





Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Hyped can't wait.



Fox card tonight looks great


----------



## Lurko (Apr 14, 2018)

Yup Dustin goona lose.


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 14, 2018)

Waterson got as close as you can get to losing while still winning a decision..  Less than a second more and she would've tapped or snapped..


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 14, 2018)

Daaaaaaaaamn Gaethje's leg kicks are fucking brutal..


----------



## Larcher (Apr 14, 2018)

My stream has to crash on me just as it gets to Gaethje vs Poirer, then I can't even load the sub reddit to find a new stream. 

Ffs I'm prolly missing out on a war rn.


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 14, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Ffs I'm prolly missing out on a war rn.



100% correct good sir..


----------



## Larcher (Apr 14, 2018)

My guy Justin needs to change his game up. He's a fun fighter to watch, but he needs to adapt his style now, work on his defense, and utilise his wrestling more often. 

It'll be a shame to see him waste all his potential away just to keep getting cracked.


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 14, 2018)

Larcher said:


> My guy Justin needs to change his game up. He's a fun fighter to watch, but he needs to adapt his style now, work on his defense, and utilise his wrestling more often.
> 
> It'll be a shame to see him waste all his potential away just to keep getting cracked.



I don't even think it's his gameplan.. The gameplan was working fine. He fucked up Dustin's leg worse than he did Eddie's and was winning up until the point where he got caught. He needs a plan once he gets caught though.. Clinch, shoot for a single/double, move your head or do anything else to give yourself time to recover.. Brawling while you can't stand or see straight isn't exactly a good idea..


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 14, 2018)

Gaethje and Adesanya both learned how competitive the UFC is tonight.  Adesanya especially, even though he won.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 14, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Gaethje and Adesanya both learned how competitive the UFC is tonight.  Adesanya especially, even though he won.


I want to see Darren Till ko Adesanya. Wasn't impressed one bit.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 14, 2018)

Justin could have been goat if he would have used his wrestling more and take more boxing classes, guy has a lot of power. He can beat anyone if he played it smart but he goes in fighting like a drunk savage. Says a lot of what he could have became if he had high fight iq.


----------



## Mythoclast (Apr 15, 2018)

Those leg kicks were fucking brutal..
Justin has an amazing chin,but his terrible defence always snuffs the W out of his hand.
Kudos to Dustin.He showed alot of heart tonight.
The Eddie vs Dustin rematch is the only thing that makes sense right now for both fighters.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 15, 2018)

I know you all saw that russian ko the fuck out of that huge dude. Shit was savage, conor would shit himself.


----------



## Bump (Apr 15, 2018)

Nihonjin said:


> Waterson got as close as you can get to losing while still winning a decision..  Less than a second more and she would've tapped or snapped..



She fought great though, Casey was huge AF, she fought smart and showed why she is one of the best female fighters they got but damm she should be at 105 



Nihonjin said:


> Daaaaaaaaamn Gaethje's leg kicks are fucking brutal..



Only if he used more 



Larcher said:


> My stream has to crash on me just as it gets to Gaethje vs Poirer, then I can't even load the sub reddit to find a new stream.
> 
> Ffs I'm prolly missing out on a war rn.







Larcher said:


> My guy Justin needs to change his game up. He's a fun fighter to watch, but he needs to adapt his style now, work on his defense, and utilise his wrestling more often.
> 
> It'll be a shame to see him waste all his potential away just to keep getting cracked.



Thing is he has good wreastling so IDK what he is thinking, man got hell of a chin but when that cracks he has noting left
Welcome to the UFC Justin 



afgpride said:


> Gaethje and Adesanya both learned how competitive the UFC is tonight.  Adesanya especially, even though he won.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 16, 2018)

Dana is thinking about Poirier vs. Khabib


----------



## Lurko (Apr 16, 2018)

We know how that ends.


----------



## Bump (Apr 16, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Dana is thinking about Poirier vs. Khabib





Former Obd Lurker. said:


> We know how that ends.



Khabib murders him

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 16, 2018)

Yup, tony and conor are gone. Game over.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 20, 2018)

So rumour has it conor might get a fight done with khabib.


----------



## Mythoclast (Apr 22, 2018)

Kevin wobbling around the octagon was hilarious 
Mad props to him tho.He did what Khabib couldn't and finished Barbosa due to his insane ground and pound.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blanco (Apr 22, 2018)

Lol Kevin is a mini khabib


----------



## Kuya (Apr 23, 2018)

the lightweight division is insane

it's been pretty stacked for a while, but damn the talent in the division is crazy. at least most of the fighters are pretty exciting too.


----------



## Bump (Apr 28, 2018)

I know the guy he fought has a horrid record but damm Dannis looks nasty af on the floor in mma

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 28, 2018)

Yo the tuf 27 fighters are for real.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 28, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Yo the tuf 27 fighters are for real.



Got them DVR but GOW been taking away my time lol, im looking forward to this season, first time in awhile honestly


----------



## Lurko (Apr 28, 2018)

It's legit. People are missing out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 28, 2018)

Just turned back on Bellator for the top two fights pulling for Fedor and Sam

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 28, 2018)

Shit I forgot about the fight, just turned it on. Thanks for the reminder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 28, 2018)

That roll to the knee bar lawwddd  jessus Sancez with the standing arm triangle
damm this card is looking great, all fights end by sub

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 28, 2018)

The fucks up with all these subs???!!


----------



## Bump (Apr 28, 2018)

Mir by sub first round too?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 28, 2018)

FEDOR FEDOR FEDOR GOAT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 28, 2018)

THE GOAT BABY

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 28, 2018)

Bump said:


> Mir by sub first round too?


I was charging my phone, fedor's ground game is a little back!


----------



## Bump (Apr 28, 2018)

Fedor/Sonnen is money fight

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 28, 2018)

Shit I can't believe that just went that way.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 28, 2018)

Bump said:


> Fedor/Sonnen is money fight


Sonnen about to get raped.


----------



## Bump (Apr 28, 2018)

Fedor is back baby 
Sonnen is huge though


----------



## Lurko (Apr 28, 2018)

Sonnen looks scared.


----------



## Bump (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 28, 2018)

Didn't know he was fighting.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 28, 2018)

Dean lurking like a mofo.


----------



## Larcher (Apr 29, 2018)

It may have been a bout between two washed up vets, but damn it was so satisfying to see Fedor win.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 29, 2018)

Always nice to see the GOAT get a win. Refreshing to see him use his judo for once in his past prime years.

He has pretty much beaten every UFC champion from his era besides Barnett, Couture, and Rodriguez. Barnett messed up the fight happening in Affliction, and declined a NYE fight back in PRIDE. Couture, despite his insistence, never really wanted that fight. Rodriguez was mostly content to stay in the weaker UFC division.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bump (Apr 29, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Didn't know he was fighting.



The next goat



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Dean lurking like a mofo.







Larcher said:


> It may have been a bout between two washed up vets, but damn it was so satisfying to see Fedor win.





Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Always nice to see the GOAT get a win. Refreshing to see him use his judo for once in his past prime years.
> 
> He has pretty much beaten every UFC champion from his era besides Barnett, Couture, and Rodriguez. Barnett messed up the fight happening in Affliction, and declined a NYE fight back in PRIDE. Couture, despite his insistence, never really wanted that fight. Rodriguez was mostly content to stay in the weaker UFC division.



Yeah Fedor has a great record against Former UFC champs, makes you winder no?  TBH i think Fedor is the best HW of all time but thats my two cents

Now as you stated above whats the chances we see Couture come out of retirement and fight Fedor? I see it happening and Josh after losing so much time to USDA he might ask and get a realses and we know Coker would make that fight

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Larcher (Apr 29, 2018)

Yeah, I'd agree Fedor is the best. Even to this day no heavyweight or anyone in lower weight classes have matched how stylistically advanced and well rounded he was in every aspect. His resume is great and no one can really match his body of work.

One minute he'd  paralyse opppsition on the ground like Khabib does, next minute he'd be lighting them up on the feet as if they'd never even hit pads before like McGregor. He could transition between striking, wrestling, grappling so seemlessly. 

He never needed to fight against his opponents strengths, happily outclassing people wherever a fight went. His gameplan was to be better than the person standing in front of him in every way, which he achieved time and time again.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lurko (Apr 29, 2018)

Bump said:


> The next goat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fedor the goat for sure, jones is in the wrong weight division and cheats lets be honest the gus fight was fixed while fedor is a fighting guys three times his height and wins, beats legends. Only Rush can talk.


----------



## Bump (Apr 29, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Fedor the goat for sure, jones is in the wrong weight division and cheats lets be honest the gus fight was fixed while fedor is a fighting guys three times his height and wins, beats legends. Only Rush can talk.



Jones has talent however his failded test ruined him in my eyes, If Fedor is GOAT who you guys got number2?

Fedor
GSP
Mighty Mouse
Randy Coture
Dan Henderson


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 29, 2018)

1. Jon Jones
2. Fedor
3, GSP
4. Silva

imo

Though, to be honest, it's closer than people think between all four.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 29, 2018)

afgpride said:


> 1. Jon Jones
> 2. Fedor
> 3, GSP
> 4. Silva
> ...



Yeah the GOAT discussion is very close tbh, so you still rank Jones and Silva so high even after their drug test failures, I mean Jones could get a pass simply he had "reasons" why he failed and little evidence but Silva man I think the juice takes him out the list for me

Nice set btw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Apr 30, 2018)

Fedor then rush then jones then silva then khabib.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 30, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Yeah, I'd agree Fedor is the best. Even to this day no heavyweight or anyone in lower weight classes have matched how stylistically advanced and well rounded he was in every aspect. His resume is great and no one can really match his body of work.
> 
> One minute he'd  paralyse opppsition on the ground like Khabib does, next minute he'd be lighting them up on the feet as if they'd never even hit pads before like McGregor. He could transition between striking, wrestling, grappling so seemlessly.
> 
> He never needed to fight against his opponents strengths, happily outclassing people wherever a fight went. His gameplan was to be better than the person standing in front of him in every way, which he achieved time and time again.



For pretty much a decade he lost 1 round in 33 fights (obviously the whole rounds thing was different in PRIDE, but still very impressive, and he was stopping most of these guys anyway) ... Which was against Arona his first year in MMA. And Arona had one of the best top games ever as well, and he still won the fight overall using RINGS scoring criteria. He never got out-grappled, out-struck, or knocked down by anyone in that span, which is insane, especially for a HW. All the other GOAT contenders have at one of those aspects, if not all. HW is also probably  themost high variance division, and as cliche as it sounds, you only need one mistake, especially with how much of a size disadvantage he had against a lot of the guys he went up against. Fujita almost caught lightning in a bottle, but Emelianenko clinched up, ended up hurting him badly with body kicks, and choked him with an RNC. Randleman almost did as well, and he got reversed moments later and kimura'd so bad you could hear his shrieking like he was right in front of you.

He just had an aura about him that I have yet to see. The build-up to his fight with Cro Cop was surreal. You had to have been there, just everything about that was peak MMA. They kind of transcended the sport in that moment. Jones was approaching that until the Gustafsson fight. Emelianenko never lost the amount of rounds in 33 fights than Jones did that night, and definitely never got damaged to the point where he was limping backstage, vomiting, bleeding from his eyes and ears, and his coaches had to help him do basic things. Schaub was back-stage getting stitches, and he said he was scared to see another human being in the condition Jones was in. I remember how good of a defensive fighter Machida was, but all of the defensive stats back then as far as striking went, Emelianenko was always at or near the top (even over Machida and Silva for certain ones). Another thing to mention, he did fight cans obviously, but it was only a handful in his prime and those were mostly in years where he would fight 4-5 times in a single calendar year (which considering how often top level fighters/champions fight these days..). ATG boxers have names like that on their record all the time, and I have always said MMA fighters should be doing tune-up fights more often, instead of jumping in against a top guy after getting wrecked or going to war.

Also, peak Nogueira is still comfortably the best win among the GOAT contenders (some of the newer MMA fans will say Cormier, but Nogueira was the better fighter, imo). This is a guy who would have easily been the HW GOAT and in the P4P GOAT conversation himself (should be in everyone's Top-10 regardless), if not for Emelianenko. Up until he captured the UFC title against Sylvia, he was 31-4-1-1. 2/4 losses to Emelianenko, 1 NC to him. His only other losses were to peak Barnett, who was a fringe Top-5 HW ever, if not there; his 2006 run was incredible. That 1st fight with Barnett is the GOAT HW fight (some even argued for Nogueira having won it). Then the other was against Hendo in one of the worst decisions ever, even accounting for the weight difference ruling RINGS used. He avenged both Barnett and Hendo losses decisively as well. If Emelianenko didn't exist he would likely have a couple more top tier wins, although a peak Cro Cop is not a definitive one. If you actually ignore their h2h matches, Nogueira has a better resume than Emelianenko. A part of that was he kept beating the top guys that most of us wanted to see fight Emelianenko (Kharitonov, Rodriguez, Barnett [though was scheduled later], Filipovic [though obviously fought later], Werdum, etc.). Nogueira was regarded as the P4P #1 when they first fought, and after the fight and many years after he was consistently the #2 HW outside of the Barnett fight which he quickly recaptured, and Cro Cop peaking. He was always in the Top-5 to 10 P4P rankings by virtually every media outlet at the time too. The guy was an incredible fighter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 30, 2018)

I feel Cormier is best in heavyweight. Him vs Stipe is going to be good.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 30, 2018)

Only reason I'm putting Jones at #1 is because of how much better he is than Cormier, who is insanely better than everyone else at LHW. A bit shallow of a criteria, but when all other things are close this is the sealer.  Jones has never really been defeated, though Gustafsson came the closest (and even he likely would've been KO'd if Jones didn't try to take him down in the dying seconds).  Of course he hasn't had as long of a career, and the Ls are bound to come, but his dominance over Cormier puts him in uber god status for me. I can't help but even chalk the Gustafsson fight as an anomaly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 30, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I feel Cormier is best in heavyweight. Him vs Stipe is going to be good.



Yeah this fight is great and Id love to see Cormier/Lesnar and Cormier/Jones at HW



afgpride said:


> Only reason I'm putting Jones at #1 is because of how much better he is than Cormier, who is insanely better than everyone else at LHW. A bit shallow of a criteria, but when all other things are close this is the sealer.  Jones has never really been defeated, though Gustafsson came the closest (and even he likely would've been KO'd if Jones didn't try to take him down in the dying seconds).  Of course he hasn't had as long of a career, and the Ls are bound to come, but his dominance over Cormier puts him in uber god status for me. I can't help but even chalk the Gustafsson fight as an anomaly.



However i disagree with Jones in P4P your points are accurate and honestly as his carrer ger longer the drug issue will fade away and if he keeps racking up wins and style points with wars like Gus and DC hed be added to mine

Cormier doesnt get love at all, the guy is good them Jones losses hurt him, I really hope he gets the Lesnar fight for his retirement


----------



## Lurko (Apr 30, 2018)

He only beat Cormier the second fight on roids and Cormier was winning before the ko.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 1, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Only reason I'm putting Jones at #1 is because of how much better he is than Cormier, who is insanely better than everyone else at LHW. A bit shallow of a criteria, but when all other things are close this is the sealer.  Jones has never really been defeated, though Gustafsson came the closest (and even he likely would've been KO'd if Jones didn't try to take him down in the dying seconds).  Of course he hasn't had as long of a career, and the Ls are bound to come, but his dominance over Cormier puts him in uber god status for me. I can't help but even chalk the Gustafsson fight as an anomaly.



Both of their fights were very competitive, and many had the 1st fight 3-2 despite the 4-1 cards. There were no rounds close to a 10-8, or really any notable sign of prolonged dominance by Jones outside of the 4th round in the 1st fight (which Cormier was using as a rest round to gear up for the 5th, given his inexperience at the weight for 5 rounds). There were a couple very close rounds in that one, and the beginning of the rematch was much of the same story. For the first fight, Cormier was arguably up after the first 3. Jones really took control in the championship rounds, and Cormier arguably wasn't acclimated to that at the weight yet (though superior conditioning and out-put is a benefit to Jones). Their only common opponent is Gustafsson, and they both had FOTY candidates with him where they sustained a lot of damage. Both won their fights mainly on the strength of their in-fighting and clinch abilities, despite getting out-struck and out-boxed fairly decisively at range and both arguably getting out-grappled by Gustafsson overall. There is an argument that Cormier had the more impressive overall impressive performance too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 1, 2018)

Though I disagree about Jones not being much better than Cormier (who's one of my favorite fighters), you guys make some good points.  Reconsidering.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lurko (May 1, 2018)

Cormier beat all hw he has fought as well.


----------



## Lurko (May 1, 2018)

Cormier should get more respect.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 1, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Cormier beat all hw he has fought as well.



Eh, he never really fought a top tier HW in their prime. At the time Cormier was fighting at HW, the true top tier guys were Velasquez, JDS, Werdum, and Overeem. His best win was a past it Barnett (still very good) who broke his hand 30 seconds into the fight, and there was a lot of inactivity where not much of anything happened in the last 2 rounds of that fight. Barnett showed a lot of holes in Cormier's striking, especially defensively to body shots that have been expanded on since.


----------



## Lurko (May 1, 2018)

Still good.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 1, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Still good.



He was still one of the best HWs in the world for sure. It's just that when people say he beat every HW he fought (which is technically true), I feel like some imply he was the best HW at the time, which he didn't prove. He had a good HW run, but not anything historic. Like if you were making an ATG HW list, he would probably be at the bottom of the Top-20 or 25, career-wise. Peak would rate higher though.


----------



## Bump (May 1, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> He only beat Cormier the second fight on roids and Cormier was winning before the ko.



Yeah and as Lucifer said his first fight with Jones was closer than people think 



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Cormier beat all hw he has fought as well.





Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Cormier should get more respect.





Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Eh, he never really fought a top tier HW in their prime. At the time Cormier was fighting at HW, the true top tier guys were Velasquez, JDS, Werdum, and Overeem. His best win was a past it Barnett (still very good) who broke his hand 30 seconds into the fight, and there was a lot of inactivity where not much of anything happened in the last 2 rounds of that fight. Barnett showed a lot of holes in Cormier's striking, especially defensively to body shots that have been expanded on since.



I agree with Lucifer 100% the only true test Cormier passed was Barnett in SF and that was a worn down Barnett.To say he was a good HW is pushing it because his HW resume isnt that great however if he does beat Stipe that changes the argument he would be a top HW and would cement himself as a P4P maybe even erase those Jones matches in eyes of the casuals


----------



## Kuya (May 3, 2018)

1. Silva
2. Fedor
3. GSP
4. Jones  
5. Mighty Mouse

-----

6. Aldo
7. Hughes
8. BJ
9. Conor
10. Hendo

-----

11. Frankie
12. IceMan
13. Couture
14. Big Nog
15. Faber

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (May 3, 2018)

No offense but that's a bad list -.-


----------



## Kuya (May 3, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> No offense but that's a bad list -.-



i didn't much effort into it so not offended lol

just off the top of my head added skill + accomplishments

Shogun, DC, Cain and Cruz are guys that can make it. Khabib, RDA etc. are also viable.

might be a little hard to make the list after the top 5 imo


----------



## Haro (May 3, 2018)

I'm seeing 226 live boyzzzz

Im pulling for Cormier. I got bias though cause im gonna start training at AKA soon lmao

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (May 3, 2018)

Lol don't hurt yourself.


----------



## Haro (May 3, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Lol don't hurt yourself.



I'm tearing both my ACL's for prep as we speak


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 3, 2018)

Kuya said:


> 1. Silva
> 2. Fedor
> 3. GSP
> 4. Jones
> ...



I don't get why people rank Liddell over Rampage. To me, he has a better resume and performances. Plus he handled him twice pretty clean. Rampage was losing more in his prime because he was in the far superior 205-lbs talent pool in PRIDE.

Jones, Shogun, Wand, and Rampage should all be higher among the LHWs, imo.


----------



## Haro (May 3, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I don't get why people rank Liddell over Rampage. To me, he has a better resume and performances. Plus he handled him twice pretty clean. Rampage was losing more in his prime because he was in the far superior 205-lbs talent pool in PRIDE.
> 
> Jones, Shogun, Wand, and Rampage should all be higher among the LHWs, imo.



Also not getting why Faber is on that list but Cruz isn't. Yeah the most dominant Bantamweight ever who punked him 2x along with his whole crew is totes worse than him.


----------



## Haro (May 3, 2018)

I personally don't do P4P lists cause each weight class fights pretty damn different.

But ranking the Goat at each class is fine by me

Flyweight-Mighty Mouse, duh

Bantamweight-Cruz. He beat everyone there in style and while he lost to Cody he didn't get knocked out and kept it more competitive then people think. Going through 2 ACL tears will make you slower. Cruz's whole style is blitzing around people too.

Featherweight-Jose aldo. Chad Mendez X2. Edgar X2. Faber. Korean Zombie. Lamas. Florian and Cub Swanson.
He's one of the most dominant champs we have ever seen. Yeah, he lost to McGregor but he has had 10 years of fucking bangers on him and wasn't rolling with his old mindset. Also, Holloway is on a 12 fight win streak so its not like losing to quite possibly the goat striker of FW when you are out of your prime means anything bad on you.

Lightweight-This is hard to call because LW has gotten WAY more competitive than it ever was before IMO. Its too early to say Khabib is the GOAT rn so ill play it safe and just go with BJ Penn (I love you tho ben hendo)

Welterweight- GSP, Cmon. Nick diaz and Condit who were both dominate champs in strike force and WEC. Prime BJ penn twice. Out wrestled an NCAA champ in Koscheck X2. Matt Hughes X2.Out rolled Shields. Alves and a ton more. Literally no argument here. He dominated the most competitive division in UFC.

Middleweight-Silva but romero if he beats whittaker and gets some more wins.

Light heavyweight- It's a toss up between Jones and Cormier for me.

Heavyweight- Probs Stipe. Fedor was just fighting a lot of one-dimensional juice heads if I am being honest.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Bump (May 3, 2018)

Haro said:


> I'm seeing 226 live boyzzzz
> 
> Im pulling for Cormier. I got bias though cause im gonna start training at AKA soon lmao



LUCKY BITCH 

I think we are all pulling for cormier tbh 



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Lol don't hurt yourself.





Haro said:


> I'm tearing both my ACL's for prep as we speak







Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I don't get why people rank Liddell over Rampage. To me, he has a better resume and performances. Plus he handled him twice pretty clean. Rampage was losing more in his prime because he was in the far superior 205-lbs talent pool in PRIDE.
> 
> Jones, Shogun, Wand, and Rampage should all be higher among the LHWs, imo.



Yeah Liddell only has popularity because of the era he fought, all those names you called are above Liddell and Randy in LHW



Haro said:


> Also not getting why Faber is on that list but Cruz isn't. Yeah the most dominant Bantamweight ever who punked him 2x along with his whole crew is totes worse than him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haro (May 3, 2018)

Bump said:


> LUCKY BITCH



Team beta male aint go shit on my boy Cruz

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 3, 2018)

Haro said:


> Also not getting why Faber is on that list but Cruz isn't. Yeah the most dominant Bantamweight ever who punked him 2x along with his whole crew is totes worse than him.



I rank Cruz higher, but Faber career-wise is the 2nd greatest FW ever behind Aldo (though Holloway is likely going to take that spot soon enough), and he had a very solid BW run as well. Probably Top-5 all-time at the weight. There isn't anyone else that can say that, although both of those divisions are far from deep historically, and Faber is going to go down the ladder as the years go.


----------



## Bump (May 3, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I rank Cruz higher, but Faber career-wise is the 2nd greatest FW ever behind Aldo (though Holloway is likely going to take that spot soon enough), and he had a very solid BW run as well. Probably Top-5 all-time at the weight. There isn't anyone else that can say that, although both of those divisions are far from deep historically, and Faber is going to go down the ladder as the years go.



Yeah what Faber did in WEC was carrer defining and it was also when he fought Aldo that the torch was passed, maybe in the future if Halloway becomes as great as he should be we will look back at the Aldo fight with the same ideas

this circle is a wolf eat wolf world boys


----------



## Haro (May 3, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I rank Cruz higher, but Faber career-wise is the 2nd greatest FW ever behind Aldo (though Holloway is likely going to take that spot soon enough), and he had a very solid BW run as well. Probably Top-5 all-time at the weight. There isn't anyone else that can say that, although both of those divisions are far from deep historically, and Faber is going to go down the ladder as the years go.





Bump said:


> Yeah what Faber did in WEC was carrer defining and it was also when he fought Aldo that the torch was passed, maybe in the future if Halloway becomes as great as he should be we will look back at the Aldo fight with the same ideas
> 
> this circle is a wolf eat wolf world boys



That's fair enough.I personally would not call faber the 2nd best FW (That goes to Frankie easily cmon now) But he was always a strong competitor. Too bad he always came short when it came to the belt lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 3, 2018)

Haro said:


> Heavyweight- Probs Stipe. Fedor was just fighting a lot of one-dimensional juice heads if I am being honest.



Miocic isn't even Top-5, let alone in GOAT discussion. He has a long ways to go to pass Nogueira, let alone Emelianenko.

Also, 2 of his wins in his streak right now are over past prime versions of guys Emelianenko stopped. And most of the guys Miocic fought are one-dimensional as well. Overeem, Werdum, and the ghost of Arlovski are the only top guys he has beaten with well-rounded games. You don't have to be a multi-dimensional fighter to be dominant, just look at McGregor.



> Bantamweight-Cruz. He beat everyone there in style and while he lost to Cody he didn't get knocked out and kept it more competitive then people think. Going through 2 ACL tears will make you slower. Cruz's whole style is blitzing around people too.



Garbrandt-Cruz really wasn't all that close. He got slapped pretty badly, and iirc, there was a 10-8 round. I believe I had it 49-45.

People forget how good Torres was. I would still rank him over Barao, and #3 overall behind Cruz and Dillashaw.



> Lightweight-This is hard to call because LW has gotten WAY more competitive than it ever was before IMO. Its too early to say Khabib is the GOAT rn so ill play it safe and just go with BJ Penn (I love you tho ben hendo)



LW has always been the most difficult to pick, as far as when Gomi and Penn were considered the 2 greatest. I think RDA had the highest peak of the contenders, but for career, you have him, Gomi, Edgar, Penn, Henderson, Alvarez, and Aoki in the mix. Even guys like Melendez and Pettis aren't that far behind those guys.



> Welterweight- GSP, Cmon. Nick diaz and Condit who were both dominate champs in strike force and WEC. Prime BJ penn twice. Out wrestled an NCAA champ in Koscheck X2. Matt Hughes X2.Out rolled Shields. Alves and a ton more. Literally no argument here. He dominated the most competitive division in UFC.



WW was never more competitive than LW. In recent years, FW, and now BW, have clearly been better too. There were actually a lot of one-dimensional fighters in WW back then. Fitch was the clear #2 for years. The guy had terrible striking and pillows for fists. His submission defence was questionable, but he fought so many mediocre fighters and never got tested there. Shields is one of the all-time worst strikers. Condit might have the worst TDD of all-time among top fighters (his defence in general, even standing, was always pretty bad), and Diaz isn't that far behind (clearly better defensive wrestler though). A lot of their strikers had shaky TDD, poor defensive wrestling, or just a non-existent guard/bottom game or scrambling ability as well. When guys like Lawler, Maia, and Palhares dropped down, they really exposed a lot of the division for not really being that dangerous with elite strikers or submission fighters.



> Light heavyweight- It's a toss up between Jones and Cormier for me.



Cormier has beaten Cummins, Rumble twice, Gustafsson, Oezdemir, ghost of Hendo, and out of the couch, post-injury Anderson Silva. His peak would rank pretty high, but his career is bottom 10 at best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haro (May 3, 2018)

> Garbrandt-Cruz really wasn't all that close. He got slapped pretty badly, and iirc, there was a 10-8 round. I believe I had it 49-45.People forget how good Torres was. I would still rank him over Barao, and #3 overall behind Cruz and Dillashaw.


Even with that hard Cody loss he was still running through the entire BW division. TJ and bararo are the only other 2 BW's who I think comes close and Cruz beat one of them after 2 bad ACL tears.


> LW has always been the most difficult to pick, as far as when Gomi and Penn were considered the 2 greatest. I think RDA had the highest peak of the contenders, but for career, you have him, Gomi, Edgar, Penn, Henderson, Alvarez, and Aoki in the mix. Even guys like Melendez and Pettis aren't that far behind those guys.


Yeah LW is a hard division to pick from. I wouldn't put Eddie that high up there though. His UFC run is good but nothing too amazing.


> WW was never more competitive than LW. In recent years, FW, and now BW, have clearly been better too. There were actually a lot of one-dimensional fighters in WW back then. Fitch was the clear #2 for years. The guy had terrible striking and pillows for fists. His submission defence was questionable, but he fought so many mediocre fighters and never got tested there. Shields is one of the all-time worst strikers. Condit might have the worst TDD of all-time among top fighters (his defence in general, even standing, was always pretty bad), and Diaz isn't that far behind (clearly better defensive wrestler though). A lot of their strikers had shaky TDD, poor defensive wrestling, or just a non-existent guard/bottom game or scrambling ability as well. When guys like Lawler, Maia, and Palhares dropped down, they really exposed a lot of the division for not really being that dangerous with elite strikers or submission fighters.


I disagree completely. Condit, while isn't Aldo level of TDD, was still stuffing takedowns from fighters like Rory and even Hendricks a few times.Shields is a pretty shitty striker though not really arguing there but GSP was working him on the ground which is what I was arguing for. Also Condit got robbed in his fight against lawler so I dunno how he got "exposed" there.


> Cormier has beaten Cummins, Rumble twice, Gustafsson, Oezdemir, ghost of Hendo, and out of the couch, post-injury Anderson Silva. His peak would rank pretty high, but his career is bottom 10 at best.


Those are strong names man. He is easily the best wrestler LHW has ever seen. The only person who he really struggled with was JBJ. Cormier would run through Prime machida, Rampage, and Shogun. He can take a hard wind up hit from Rumble. He has amazing pace and is a heavy hitter himself and his wrestler is above anyone else's in that division

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 3, 2018)

Haro said:


> Yeah LW is a hard division to pick from. I wouldn't put Eddie that high up there though. His UFC run is good but nothing too amazing.



His run outside of the UFC put him on the map for a reason. Top wins over Hansen, Kawajiri (both in 2 of the greatest LW fights too), Aoki, and Chandler. Decent wins as well with Freire, Kikuno, and Curran. He definitely is in that mix.



> I disagree completely. Condit, while isn't Aldo level of TDD, was still stuffing takedowns from fighters like Rory and even Hendricks a few times.Shields is a pretty shitty striker though not really arguing there but GSP was working him on the ground which is what I was arguing for. Also Condit got robbed in his fight against lawler so I dunno how he got "exposed" there.



Hendricks was 12/15 on TDs (and he gave up a couple, and I don't think because he couldn't complete them). Condit's guard/bottom game was always offensively varied, and aggressive. That gave Hendricks problems, who never had a great top game and it was taking a toll on his conditioning. Early on he was taking him down at will. MacDonald was very green when he fought Condit. The guy has a career TDD% of 37.. which is just dreadful. When Nick Diaz tries to steal a round from you by taking you down (without much issue), you know your TDD is bad.

It exposed most of the division, not everyone. That fight could have gone either way though. Koscheck, Fitch, Ellenberger, Shields, Story, Pierce (who gave Fitch his toughest fight outside GSP, nearly knocked him out and arguably beat him). Even MacDonald pretty much was dominating everyone he fought besides Lawler and Maia, up until the Wonderboy fight.



> Those are strong names man. He is easily the best wrestler LHW has ever seen. The only person who he really struggled with was JBJ. Cormier would run through Prime machida, Rampage, and Shogun. He can take a hard wind up hit from Rumble. He has amazing pace and is a heavy hitter himself and his wrestler is above anyone else's in that division



He hasn't faced great competition at LHW outside of Jones, Rumble, and Gustafsson. Oezdemir is a decent fighter, but the division is just trash these days. Last I checked, Shogun was still like Top-5, lmao.

He struggled pretty hard with Gustafsson, and arguably lost. He got out-struck outside of the clinch (and nearly got knocked out inside it off a knee, when Gustafsson was working the double collar against the cage). I think Gustafsson also got more TDs. I don't see him running through those guys at all. Rampage especially, would be a pretty tough match-up, imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haro (May 3, 2018)

> His run outside of the UFC put him on the map for a reason. Top wins over Hansen, Kawajiri (both in 2 of the greatest LW fights too), Aoki, and Chandler. Decent wins as well with Freire, Kikuno, and Curran. He definitely is in that mix.


He beat Aoki? Didn't know that actually damn. I only followed him a bit from his bellator days



> He hasn't faced great competition at LHW outside of Jones, Rumble, and Gustafsson. Oezdemir is a decent fighter, but the division is just trash these days. Last I checked, Shogun was still like Top-5, lmao.
> 
> He struggled pretty hard with Gustafsson, and arguably lost. He nearly got knocked out in that one. I don't see him running through those guys at all. Rampage especially, would be a pretty tough match-up, imo.


I never got why people think Gus took that fight. Im a huge Gus fan BTW and I think he deserves a rematch against cormier. But looks like he will just be taking the title because literally, no one is defending it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haro (May 3, 2018)

Also I think Gomi in his prime has potential to be a top five LW of all time tbh.
Pretty sure Penn was the only one to smoke him in his prime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 3, 2018)

Haro said:


> He beat Aoki? Didn't know that actually damn. I only followed him a bit from his bellator days



Yeah, he knocked him out pretty early. Aoki was arguably a Top-5 LW at the time, or fringe at worst. It was in Bellator, fwiw. 



> I never got why people think Gus took that fight. Im a huge Gus fan BTW and I think he deserves a rematch against cormier. But looks like he will just be taking the title because literally, no one is defending it



Well regardless if you thought Gustafsson won or not, Cormier clearly struggled in that fight.

Also, you aren't remembering the Shields fight correctly. GSP took him down 2 times at the end of rounds, but he never went to the ground with him. Shields even invited him into his guard, but he didn't want it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haro (May 3, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Yeah, he knocked him out pretty early. Aoki was arguably a Top-5 LW at the time, or fringe at worst. It was in Bellator, fwiw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry its kinda hard to remember Shields when he is kind of a boring fuck  my bad
Sheild's BJJ is kinda overrated IMO. Craig jones who is around the level of people GSP rolls with punked him in under a minute


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 3, 2018)

Haro said:


> Also I think Gomi in his prime has potential to be a top five LW of all time tbh.
> Pretty sure Penn was the only one to smoke him in his prime



I don't think Gomi was in his prime at the time. He had just lost to Hansen, and had a couple mediocre performances before then as well. In his Shooto days he was mostly a controlling wrestler from top, kind of like Kawajiri, though nowhere near as varied or effective with his top game. He really hit his stride in PRIDE when his g&p took a jump (PRIDE's stomps/soccer kicks helped), and is striking and boxing in general became far better. Gomi doesn't get enough credit for revolutionizing body-punching in MMA. The Diaz bros respect him a lot, and took some stuff from his boxing too.


----------



## Haro (May 3, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I don't think Gomi was in his prime at the time. He had just lost to Hansen, and had a couple mediocre performances before then as well. In his Shooto days he was mostly a controlling wrestler from top, kind of like Kawajiri, though nowhere near as varied or effective with his top game. He really hit his stride in PRIDE when his g&p took a jump (PRIDE's stomps/soccer kicks helped), and is striking and boxing in general became far better. Gomi doesn't get enough credit for revolutionizing body-punching in MMA.


I always thought Nick Diaz's win over Gomi was one of his most impressive but a lot of people seem to forget about smaller weight pride fighters for some reason. Which sucks because it had a lot of talent in it.

Luckily Rizin which will hopefully be pride 2.0 is REALLY focussing on Fly and bantamweight


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 3, 2018)

Haro said:


> Sorry its kinda hard to remember Shields when he is kind of a boring fuck  my bad
> Sheild's BJJ is kinda overrated IMO. Craig jones who is around the level of people GSP rolls with punked him in under a minute



At the time, I thought GSP could comfortably go to the ground with him. I think he should have had more confidence in it, but Shields was hyped a lot back then, and GSP was more known for attacking weaknesses. I still remember that promo they had, lol:


----------



## Haro (May 3, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> At the time, I thought GSP could comfortably go to the ground with him. I think he should have had more confidence in it, but Shields was hyped a lot back then, and GSP was more known for attacking weaknesses. I still remember that promo they had, lol:


 Man Jake shields gives BJJ guys a bad wrap hahahhaha


----------



## Haro (May 3, 2018)

If you all wanna see some good BJJ watch EBI


----------



## Lurko (May 4, 2018)

Tuf episode was great.


----------



## Lurko (May 4, 2018)

Haro said:


> Even with that hard Cody loss he was still running through the entire BW division. TJ and bararo are the only other 2 BW's who I think comes close and Cruz beat one of them after 2 bad ACL tears.
> 
> Yeah LW is a hard division to pick from. I wouldn't put Eddie that high up there though. His UFC run is good but nothing too amazing.
> 
> ...


I go back in forth with cormier and jones the better fighter becasue cormier has a great resume, has fought hw and dosen't use roids, coke or poke people in the eye and the jon and cormier fights were close.


----------



## Lurko (May 4, 2018)

You guys need to seriously watch tuf season big time prospects, most could be in ufc, first guy that won and luis really are good. All but one so far are ufc good.


----------



## Haro (May 4, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> You guys need to seriously watch tuf season big time prospects, most could be in ufc, first guy that won and luis really are good. All but one so far are ufc good.



That kid who beat the inbred fool in 11 seconds has the most hype around him apparently.

Even if he doesn't make it into the UFC watch him enter Bellator or rizin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (May 4, 2018)

A lot of them will make it , dana is watching thinking we need more op fighters. I wish they did this for lhw and hw, lhw sucks.


----------



## Bump (May 4, 2018)

Missed a good P4P discussion

What you guys think about Coker saying he wants Rampage vs Silva this year, sadly I like it they both have current Sonnen losses and arnt doing much but it has to be at HW because Rampage ent losing that weight for MW


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 4, 2018)

Haven't watched TUF in a while.  Sounds like I need to catch up on this one.


----------



## Bump (May 4, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Haven't watched TUF in a while.  Sounds like I need to catch up on this one.



Got them all DVRed waiting for time to binge watch lol havnt seen a spoiler yet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Haro (May 5, 2018)

Bump said:


> Missed a good P4P discussion
> 
> What you guys think about Coker saying he wants Rampage vs Silva this year, sadly I like it they both have current Sonnen losses and arnt doing much but it has to be at HW because Rampage ent losing that weight for MW



Both are really old and rampage beats wanderli any day of the week when silva isn't roiding


----------



## Lurko (May 5, 2018)

Jones knows all about roids, if I was dc I wouldn't even fight him.


----------



## Bump (May 5, 2018)

TUF is legit good this time


----------



## Haro (May 7, 2018)

Fuck I am so excited to go to Vegas to see 226.
Taking my best friend and pops with me to it. Gonna bet some money on Holloway and DC tbh.

Gonna put cash on Costa against Hall. Costa is a lunatic


----------



## Bump (May 7, 2018)

Haro said:


> Fuck I am so excited to go to Vegas to see 226.
> Taking my best friend and pops with me to it. Gonna bet some money on Holloway and DC tbh.
> 
> Gonna put cash on Costa against Hall. Costa is a lunatic



Smart money, Hall is overrated to me


----------



## Aokiji (May 9, 2018)

Quality of this thread improved. Noice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 9, 2018)

For real.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (May 10, 2018)

That last epi of tuf damm i near shed a tear

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2018)

My dude it was goldly, all of these goldly.


----------



## Bump (May 10, 2018)

Bellator or UFC this Saturday?


----------



## Haro (May 10, 2018)

Bump said:


> Bellator or UFC this Saturday?



Lellator easily
My boy Aaron Pico is fighting

224 is unironicly a worse card then 223


----------



## Aokiji (May 10, 2018)

Haro said:


> Lellator easily
> My boy Aaron Pico is fighting
> 
> 224 is unironicly a worse card then 223



Who's Aaron Pico?


----------



## Haro (May 10, 2018)

Aokiji said:


> Who's Aaron Pico?


----------



## Haro (May 10, 2018)

New fighter. He was a NCAA college wrestler iirc


----------



## Aokiji (May 11, 2018)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT. That's Paul Daley type of stuff.


----------



## Haro (May 11, 2018)

Aokiji said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT. That's Paul Daley type of stuff.


Yeah, the dude is insanely explosive. He hasn't grappled much in his fights from what I have seen but he has the skill set to do so.

He's bellators Yoel romero it seems lmao


----------



## Haro (May 11, 2018)

Coming from someone who has gotten knocked down hard from a body shot that video hurts to watch hahhaha


----------



## Haro (May 11, 2018)

Yair is getting cut for not fighting Zabit it seems

Welp looks like we have a new bellator champ lol


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2018)

Pico.


----------



## Kuya (May 11, 2018)

Yair is eventually going to be able to be a marquee name with his style of fighting. UFC being dumbfucks as per usual. I understand why fighters complain that they aren't valued enough.


----------



## Haro (May 11, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Yair is eventually going to be able to be a marquee name with his style of fighting. UFC being dumbfucks as per usual. I understand why fighters complain that they aren't valued enough.


Dana is giving bellator too much power.

Bellators event is way better then 224

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bump (May 11, 2018)

Haro said:


> Lellator easily
> My boy Aaron Pico is fighting
> 
> 224 is unironicly a worse card then 223



Im only interested in Picos fight on Bellator honestly



Haro said:


> Yair is getting cut for not fighting Zabit it seems
> 
> Welp looks like we have a new bellator champ lol



Yeah I think Dana is making an example out of him frot he rest of the roster who been turning down fights, sad to see him go he had potential to be a future champ, I think he is like under 26?



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Pico.







Kuya said:


> Yair is eventually going to be able to be a marquee name with his style of fighting. UFC being dumbfucks as per usual. I understand why fighters complain that they aren't valued enough.





Haro said:


> Dana is giving bellator too much power.
> 
> Bellators event is way better then 224



Im the only one watching UFC then? 

UFC's whole main card besides the title fight to be mare better that Bellator, Pico is the only interesting thing, Fitch fight could be interesting but I see him ground and pounding Daley

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haro (May 11, 2018)

Bump said:


> Im only interested in Picos fight on Bellator honestly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daley is mah boy of course its better then UFC


----------



## Bump (May 12, 2018)

Haro said:


> Daley is mah boy of course its better then UFC



Daley getting trashed son


----------



## Haro (May 12, 2018)

LOL pico dropped another dude in like under a minute.

Next GOAT

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 12, 2018)

Cleaner than Silva's, imo. Not sure if any MW would have survived that, but of course most of the top guys aren't just going to stand in front of him, staring at his hips like he's Shakira.

Also, have to post the classic:

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Lurko (May 12, 2018)

Haro said:


> LOL pico dropped another dude in like under a minute.
> 
> Next GOAT


Watch boxing ??


----------



## Aokiji (May 13, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Cleaner than Silva's, imo. Not sure if any MW would have survived that, but of course most of the top guys aren't just going to stand in front of him, staring at his hips like he's Shakira.
> 
> Also, have to post the classic:


Anderson's KO is overrated. Current Vitor has better kicking defense than 2011 Vitor. 

Btw, if Kelvin knew how to throw up a high kick, I'd have won 50€ out of 5.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bump (May 13, 2018)

Haro said:


> LOL pico dropped another dude in like under a minute.
> 
> Next GOAT



Them was nasty bodyshots



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Cleaner than Silva's, imo. Not sure if any MW would have survived that, but of course most of the top guys aren't just going to stand in front of him, staring at his hips like he's Shakira.
> 
> Also, have to post the classic:



Was a clean KO which woke me up the fight was too much respect but hats off to Machida for the set up and the kick wow

Machida/Bisping makes sense


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2018)

Boxing had the the nasty bodyshot last night.


----------



## Haro (May 13, 2018)

Bump said:


> Them was nasty bodyshots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>Not posting the new version

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bump (May 13, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Boxing had the the nasty bodyshot last night.



Ill watch the highlights tonight at some point


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 13, 2018)

The Dragon wore it better than the Spider.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mythoclast (May 13, 2018)

I feel for Pennington.
I despise that "let them be a warrior" mentality.


----------



## Bump (May 13, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> I feel for Pennington.
> I despise that "let them be a warrior" mentality.



Yeah he corner fucked her up and the counter argument could be that they know thier fighter and anything can happen stuff but Amanda was 4 rounds up and wrecking her. Hoinestly Rocky should leave her gym


----------



## Aokiji (May 13, 2018)

Haro said:


> >Not posting the new version



I always knew there was a reason I liked Vitor. 



Mythoclast said:


> I feel for Pennington.
> I despise that "let them be a warrior" mentality.



She literally quit right there. Guy should be banned from cornering tbh.


----------



## Haro (May 13, 2018)

Aokiji said:


> I always knew there was a reason I liked Vitor.
> 
> 
> 
> She literally quit right there. Guy should be banned from cornering tbh.



They should be ashamed of themselves.

If a fighter can no longer even fucking defend themselves do not send them in. Awful corner and she should change gyms ASAP


----------



## Bump (May 13, 2018)

The statement makes sense to me because yes she may of regret it in the future but you were down 4-0 and you ent landing any lucky punches when you barely landing legit ones so the corner to me still at fault


----------



## Mythoclast (May 13, 2018)

So her girl also has that "let them be a warrior" mentality....
Pennington straight up said that she didn't want to be in there anymore.They have should respected that.
Don't know why they were expecting some 5th round Robbie Lawler shit from her.


----------



## Nihonjin (May 13, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> So her girl also has that "let them be a warrior" mentality....
> *Pennington straight up said that she didn't want to be in there anymore.*They have should respected that.
> Don't know why they were expecting some 5th round Robbie Lawler shit from her.



Losing does that to some people. Doesn't mean that's what they actually want in the long run. The people closest to her figured she'd regret it for life and gave her a peptalk instead of feeding her negative spiral.

Because regardless of being down 0 - 4 and getting your ass kicked, she's still one punch/kick away from turning that thing on its head. Given all the blood, sweat, tears and years of her life she sacrificed to get herself to the point where she can fight for a title, she owes it to herself to go for it with all she has no matter how small the chance of victory is. 

Besides, if she really truly, regardless of what her coaches said, wanted to quit, she could've. She could've told the ref she was done. She could've tapped out as soon as the round started. Nobody forced her to fight.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Bump (May 13, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> So her girl also has that "let them be a warrior" mentality....
> Pennington straight up said that she didn't want to be in there anymore.They have should respected that.
> Don't know why they were expecting some 5th round Robbie Lawler shit from her.



Yeah sad to see her with that mentality and since they both know eachother plus trained with Nunes after seeing how the fight has been going she should of been the one to step up and stop it, love hurts 



Nihonjin said:


> Losing does that to some people. Doesn't mean that's what they actually want in the long run. The people closest to her figured she'd regret it for life and gave her a peptalk instead of feeding her negative spiral.
> 
> Because regardless of being down 0 - 4 and getting your ass kicked, she's still one punch/kick away from turning that thing on its head. Given all the blood, sweat, tears and years of her life she sacrificed to get herself to the point where she can fight for a title, she owes it to herself to go for it with all she has no matter how small the chance of victory is.
> 
> Besides, if she really truly, regardless of what her coaches said, wanted to quit, she could've. She could've told the ref she was done. She could've tapped out as soon as the round started. Nobody forced her to fight.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 13, 2018)

WMMA main events have deflated so many cards. That was a very entertaining card up until the ME. The coaches should have called it, since she clearly didn't want to be in there. There are only like a handful of female fighters worth watching.


----------



## Bump (May 13, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> WMMA main events have deflated so many events. That was a very entertaining card up until the ME. The coaches should have called it, since she clearly didn't want to be in there. There are only like a handful of female fighters worth watching.



Sadly ill have to agree, Cyborg is they only lady I could watch on a PVP main card and he last fights haven't been that great because of a lack of opponents hopefully in 2019 we get a slimmed down PPV structure and with that some females the UFC focuses on can co main or main card under some top names to boost thier star powers


----------



## Mythoclast (May 13, 2018)

Anybody gonna talk about the shit Mackenzie"Bigg Rigg"Dern pulled???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haro (May 13, 2018)

Nihonjin said:


> Losing does that to some people. Doesn't mean that's what they actually want in the long run. The people closest to her figured she'd regret it for life and gave her a peptalk instead of feeding her negative spiral.
> 
> Because regardless of being down 0 - 4 and getting your ass kicked, she's still one punch/kick away from turning that thing on its head. Given all the blood, sweat, tears and years of her life she sacrificed to get herself to the point where she can fight for a title, she owes it to herself to go for it with all she has no matter how small the chance of victory is.
> 
> Besides, if she really truly, regardless of what her coaches said, wanted to quit, she could've. She could've told the ref she was done. She could've tapped out as soon as the round started. Nobody forced her to fight.



You have to be an idiot to think this.
"Listen your leg looks like that of a burn victim and you have been brutally out stricken for 4 rounds straight and have done little to no damage to Nunes.But you can't quit!!!"

Listen mario yamazaki she didn't quit cause her coach told her to get back in there. She is probably mentally shaken and utterly exhausted. She doesn't know what could happen to her career with her camp or anything else. That camp was completely irresponsible and could have gotten their fighte*r Who they are responsible for* way more injured then she was.

And no she wasn't gonna get a random flash KO. Highly unlikely especially against the most dominate women's BW champ ever.


----------



## Haro (May 13, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> Anybody gonna talk about the shit Mackenzie"Bigg Rigg"Dern pulled???



She wasn't 123 in that fight. She looked like a god damn balloon in that fight. At least 130 when hydrated.
Fight should not have allowed to have had happened especially due to it being a woman's strawweight match

Bad for professionalism *good for my fetish *


Lucifer Morningstar said:


> WMMA main events have deflated so many events. That was a very entertaining card up until the ME. The coaches should have called it, since she clearly didn't want to be in there. There are only like a handful of female fighters worth watching.


WMMA is usually bad my dude lets be real here.

Joana vs rose and Cyborg vs Nunes are the only 2 big fights and one of those has already wrapped up


----------



## Bump (May 13, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> Anybody gonna talk about the shit Mackenzie"Bigg Rigg"Dern pulled???



Makes the sport looks bad,if she fought tougher competition that shit  coundt fly 



Haro said:


> You have to be an idiot to think this.
> "Listen your leg looks like that of a burn victim and you have been brutally out stricken for 4 rounds straight and have done little to no damage to Nunes.But you can't quit!!!"
> 
> Listen mario yamazaki she didn't quit cause her coach told her to get back in there. She is probably mentally shaken and utterly exhausted. She doesn't know what could happen to her career with her camp or anything else. That camp was completely irresponsible and could have gotten their fighte*r Who they are responsible for* way more injured then she was.
> ...



Dont waste your time on him bro 



Haro said:


> She wasn't 123 in that fight. She looked like a god damn balloon in that fight. At least 130 when hydrated.
> Fight should not have allowed to have had happened especially due to it being a woman's strawweight match
> 
> Bad for professionalism *good for my fetish *
> ...





Nawww we got Joana/Bullet at flyweight


----------



## Mythoclast (May 13, 2018)

Is there even any competition for Valentina in her division?I can't even remember who the champ of that division is


----------



## Haro (May 13, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> Is there even any competition for Valentina in her division?I can't even remember who the champ of that division is


I heard people say bantamweight is the most competitive women's division...lol 

Lightweight might be the most stacked its ever been if Holloway and GSP actually move their


----------



## Mythoclast (May 13, 2018)

Haro said:


> I heard people say bantamweight is the most competitive women's division...lol
> 
> Lightweight might be the most stacked its ever been if Holloway and GSP actually move their


Valentina moved down to flyweight,so I'd say the strawweight division is now the most competitive. 

Also Max did say he plans to move up to 155 sometime in the future.That would make the LW division even more stacked than it already is.


----------



## Bump (May 13, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> Is there even any competition for Valentina in her division?I can't even remember who the champ of that division is



Nico some shit, she going get murdered by bullet 



Haro said:


> I heard people say bantamweight is the most competitive women's division...lol
> 
> Lightweight might be the most stacked its ever been if Holloway and GSP actually move their



Add in Aldo too


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2018)

Nunes better fight Cyborg.


----------



## Bump (May 13, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Nunes better fight Cyborg.



Only fight that makes sense

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aokiji (May 13, 2018)

Nihonjin said:


> Losing does that to some people. Doesn't mean that's what they actually want in the long run. The people closest to her figured she'd regret it for life and gave her a peptalk instead of feeding her negative spiral.
> 
> Because regardless of being down 0 - 4 and getting your ass kicked, she's still one punch/kick away from turning that thing on its head. Given all the blood, sweat, tears and years of her life she sacrificed to get herself to the point where she can fight for a title, she owes it to herself to go for it with all she has no matter how small the chance of victory is.
> 
> Besides, if she really truly, regardless of what her coaches said, wanted to quit, she could've. She could've told the ref she was done. She could've tapped out as soon as the round started. Nobody forced her to fight.



What part of "I'm done" do you not get? Also, non-autistic people know a little thing called "social context/pressure". A fighter isn't going to quit in this sport after the coach pressured her to go back in the next round. Yeah, she could've refused to get off her stool. So what. Any cornerman that tells a broken fighter to get out again after being told "I'm done" is a piece of shit. This is consistent with the cornering in MMA. Mark Hunt's and Priscilla whatsherface are good examples.



Bump said:


> Sadly ill have to agree, Cyborg is they only lady I could watch on a PVP main card and he last fights haven't been that great because of a lack of opponents hopefully in 2019 we get a slimmed down PPV structure and with that some females the UFC focuses on can co main or main card under some top names to boost thier star powers



Cyborg ain't a lady. Ladies don't threaten to beat up dudes.




Haro said:


> You have to be an idiot to think this.
> "Listen your leg looks like that of a burn victim and you have been brutally out stricken for 4 rounds straight and have done little to no damage to Nunes.But you can't quit!!!"
> 
> Listen mario yamazaki she didn't quit cause her coach told her to get back in there. She is probably mentally shaken and utterly exhausted. She doesn't know what could happen to her career with her camp or anything else. That camp was completely irresponsible and could have gotten their fighte*r Who they are responsible for* way more injured then she was.
> ...



She doesn't have a single convingcing victory over Shevrchenko, a flyweight. Clearly benefitted from a gift decision. (won round 1, drew round 2 and lost every other round)

Say what you will about Ronda Rousey, but she was far more dominant than Nunes most of her career.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 14, 2018)

As a cornerman, if your fighter says "I'm done" multiple times, either they're not meant to be in the sport or they're severely hurt and it's in their best physical interest for you to stop the fight.  The fight business is real, real injuries happen, temporary and permanent, from broken limbs to permanent brain damage.  It's not a place to give soccer mom pep talks about perservence, because at the end of the day it's not your personal safety that's at risk, it's theirs.


----------



## Haro (May 14, 2018)

@Lucifer Morningstar 
I looked up some more fights from eddie in his Japanese MMA days and bellator and the dude actually has a really impressive track record and performances.

But even looking at his style it seems obvious conor was gonna win. Conor's counter-punch style is taylor made to fuck up eddies brawler esc style.

Eddie is gonna run through porier if he just uses a bit more of his wrestling


----------



## Haro (May 14, 2018)

Also watched this. Dude is becoming a favorite of mine!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 14, 2018)

Haro said:


> @Lucifer Morningstar
> I looked up some more fights from eddie in his Japanese MMA days and bellator and the dude actually has a really impressive track record and performances.
> 
> But even looking at his style it seems obvious conor was gonna win. Conor's counter-punch style is taylor made to fuck up eddies brawler esc style.
> ...



Yeah, Alvarez has always been a favourite of mine since he climbed up the LW ranks in his DREAM run. He is one of the most consistently exciting fighters ever, and has a case for most entertaining LW for sure. Multiple great fights, and probably more FOTY-calibre fights than any other LW: Hansen, Kawajiri, Chandler I, II, Gaethje, and despite the ending, the Poirier fight was on its way. Poirier and Gaethje (Palomino and Firmino fights in WSOF) are up there too in that regard.

In addition to the striking clash, he has never had a particularly strong TD game (great defensive wrestling and TDD though). So he couldn't really threaten McGregor much with his grappling. He fought Pat Curran years ago (who is a 145-lber at his best weight) and couldn't take him down, despite the size advantage. Curran was really good though, but he has always had struggles completing TDs. Chandler completely out-wrestled him badly. Cerrone shut down his TD game. Melendez got taken down a couple times against the cage, but got back up immediately. He even had his struggles against Pettis, who historically has significant flaws with his defensive wrestling and TDD. The only guy I can remember him consistently taking down without issue was Hansen, who wasn't known for defending those well, and liked to fight off his back too. He had issues taking Poirier down as well, fwiw.


----------



## Lurko (May 14, 2018)

Chandler needs to come to the ufc.


----------



## Haro (May 14, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Yeah, Alvarez has always been a favourite of mine since he climbed up the LW ranks in his DREAM run. He is one of the most consistently exciting fighters ever, and has a case for most entertaining LW for sure. Multiple great fights, and probably more FOTY-calibre fights than any other LW: Hansen, Kawajiri, Chandler I, II, Gaethje, and despite the ending, the Poirier fight was on its way. Poirier and Gaethje (Palomino and Firmino fights in WSOF) are up there too in that regard.
> 
> In addition to the striking clash, he has never had a particularly strong TD game (great defensive wrestling and TDD though). So he couldn't really threaten McGregor much with his grappling. He fought Pat Curran years ago (who is a 145-lber at his best weight) and couldn't take him down, despite the size advantage. Curran was really good though, but he has always had struggles completing TDs. Chandler completely out-wrestled him badly. Cerrone shut down his TD game. Melendez got taken down a couple times against the cage, but got back up immediately. He even had his struggles against Pettis, who historically has significant flaws with his defensive wrestling and TDD. The only guy I can remember him consistently taking down without issue was Hansen, who wasn't known for defending those well, and liked to fight off his back too. He had issues taking Poirier down as well, fwiw.


Still I think hes gonna beat dustin in the rematch. There was a reason dustin was on the ground curling up in the first match.

Eddie imo has the best chance against khabib ay LW. Dunno why people think lee would run through him. He may hit harder then khabib but I havent seen good TDD from him or the ability to deal with khabibs already awkward style.


----------



## Haro (May 14, 2018)

Besides tony of course

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bump (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Haro (May 18, 2018)

*ONE MORE FOR THE BAD GUY*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bump (May 18, 2018)

Everyone on weight for Chile

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lurko (May 23, 2018)

Till or Wonderboy?


----------



## Mythoclast (May 23, 2018)

On paper,Wonderboy takes it.But I'm rooting for Till.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 23, 2018)

GSP is live on the Joe Rogan podcast right now.  Christmas came early.


----------



## Bump (May 24, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Till or Wonderboy?





Mythoclast said:


> On paper,Wonderboy takes it.But I'm rooting for Till.



Couldn't agree more, im pulling for Till tho 



afgpride said:


> GSP is live on the Joe Rogan podcast right now.  Christmas came early.



Best shit ive seen in my life


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 24, 2018)

I love GSP.


----------



## Bump (May 25, 2018)

Just read the spoilers on Bellator 200, dam fantastic card will deferentially try and watch the re run tonight


----------



## Mythoclast (May 26, 2018)

Till missed weight


----------



## Haro (May 26, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> Till missed weight



What is up with all these clear fucking Middleweights trying to make Welter?


----------



## Bump (May 27, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> Till missed weight



 and the wonderboy conditions are smart on his part 




Haro said:


> What is up with all these clear fucking Middleweights trying to make Welter?



Dude is light heavy weight trying to make welterweight


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2018)

Nice Hometown decision there for Till.


----------



## Bump (May 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nice Hometown decision there for Till.



I was waiting for someone to comment, this fight will garner a "controversial" decision, however Ill disagree, the fight was very close both guys won 2 rounds a piece with round 3 to me very close and could be given to any fighter. Till had octagon control every round so in my eyes that swung the tide for that close round. He simply did more
Glad he won, makes the division move forward


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2018)

It was a close fight but the cards were ridiculous. No way Till won 4 rounds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bump (May 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It was a close fight but the cards were ridiculous. No way Till won 4 rounds.



Agree, I think Till gets RDA/Cody loser as the co main under Woodley/Interm Winner


----------



## Lurko (May 27, 2018)

My boy Till won! Turns out the champ was wrong about him.


----------



## Lurko (May 27, 2018)

Bump said:


> Agree, I think Till gets RDA/Cody loser as the co main under Woodley/Interm Winner


How good do you think his ground game is? He got out of wonderboy's takedown rightaway and his clinch is nasty and I didn't think he was that well rounded.


----------



## Bump (May 27, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> My boy Till won! Turns out the champ was wrong about him.







Former Obd Lurker. said:


> How good do you think his ground game is? He got out of wonderboy's takedown rightaway and his clinch is nasty and I didn't think he was that well rounded.



I dont know that's why ether fight is good, RDA great on ground and Coby has excellent wrestling, both unproven stuff with Till


----------



## Mythoclast (May 27, 2018)

Should've been a split decision win for Till.
I'm happy he won since I was backing him,but people are gonna ridicule the shit out of this in order to downplay him.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lurko (May 27, 2018)

Bump said:


> I dont know that's why ether fight is good, RDA great on ground and Coby has excellent wrestling, both unproven stuff with Till


I think he beats Rda and Usman but Coby and the champ I'm not sure. His ground game seems good but he hasn't been tested by the elite.


----------



## Haro (May 27, 2018)

One of the most boring main events of the year so far if I am being honest


----------



## Mythoclast (May 27, 2018)

Ehh,it was a chess match like Till promised.
Wonderboy needs to be a little more aggressive tho.He isn't doing himself any favours by allowing his opponent to control the pace of the fight for the entire fight.


----------



## Lurko (May 27, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> Ehh,it was a chess match like Till promised.
> Wonderboy needs to be a little more aggressive tho.He isn't doing himself any favours by allowing his opponent to control the pace of the fight for the entire fight.


If Wonderboy would have got more aggressive, Darren would have tko him. Wonderboy knows best not to play with fire up close.


----------



## Larcher (May 27, 2018)

A bit late, but damn I'm so glad Gegard showed up in his latest fight. He has some consistency issues at times, but one of the best middleweights none the less. Kinda saddens me how he could very well be a UFC champ and is wasting the rest of his career in Bellator.

He's happier there supposedly, so I can't complain too much, but one can't help but dwell on what could have been.

Haven't watched Till vs Thompson yet cause I was working, but from what I can tell this event has been quite a flop. Hometown favourite doesn't make weight, then has an awkward fight he argueably lost. Such a shame when this event had all the potential to propel a new star for the UFC. Back to the drawing boards I suppose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 27, 2018)

I would like to see till vs whittaker.


----------



## Mythoclast (May 27, 2018)

Till vs Adesanya would be good.


----------



## Lurko (May 27, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> Till vs Adesanya would be good.


I think Till would kill him. Till might be better at mw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (May 27, 2018)

Anyone here have combat experiance?


----------



## Mythoclast (May 29, 2018)

Bisping is officially retired

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Larcher (May 29, 2018)

Farewell buddeh.


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Adesanya would get annihilated by Till.  He still has to prove he's not Uriah Hall with a flashy kickboxing resume.


His last fight proved how bad he was. Brad is going to beat the shit out of him.


----------



## Haro (May 30, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I think Till would kill him. Till might be better at mw.



Israel has better striking resumes then Till does.

Also that Italian kid he fought is a good prospect and according to some guys at AKA I rolled with said his TDD is really good.

Israel would run through till


----------



## Haro (May 30, 2018)

Also TJ will KO cody in the 2nd or 3rd round again

Cody is overhyped as fuck and doesn't have anything special to him besides muh right hand

Cody has never beaten a fighter above number 11 and only beat cruz due to a perfect storm.

Super overrated and about as basic as Francis


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2018)

Haro said:


> Israel has better striking resumes then Till does.
> 
> Also that Italian kid he fought is a good prospect and according to some guys at AKA I rolled with said his TDD is really good.
> 
> Israel would run through till


Only one way to find out, let them fight, Till held his own with Wonderboy


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2018)

Haro said:


> Also TJ will KO cody in the 2nd or 3rd round again
> 
> Cody is overhyped as fuck and doesn't have anything special to him besides muh right hand
> 
> ...


Cody is too cocky, that's why he probaly won't be champ again.


----------



## Haro (May 30, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Only one way to find out, let them fight, Till held his own with Wonderboy



Till moves up next time he misses weight or when he loses calling it now



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Cody is too cocky, that's why he probaly won't be champ again.


Not even that his skill level is just not as high as other BW's and his whole strategy is to set up his right hand


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2018)

Haro said:


> Till moves up next time he misses weight or when he loses calling it now
> 
> 
> Not even that his skill level is just not as high as other BW's and his whole strategy is to set up his right hand


I think he would be better at mw because that's near his real weight, he would have more power and have to cut less so I think he would be scary at mw. Just look at Robert.


----------



## Haro (May 31, 2018)

Damn looking at it now all male champs in the UFC are exciting af. Outside of like woodley

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Haro (May 31, 2018)

Dudes like Holloway and Dillashaw especially


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 31, 2018)

Haro said:


> Damn looking at it now all male champs in the UFC are exciting af. Outside of like woodley


"That's racist, man.  Bury me in the panel with my ancestors, because they knew retirement was better than bondage."
- Tyron Woodley

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Larcher (May 31, 2018)

TJ is so underrated in terms of entertainment value. His striking looks like a matrix cameo.


----------



## Bump (Jun 1, 2018)

Sorry been busy at work glad to see the chat active, ill be watching the fights tonight, pumped

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Larcher (Jun 1, 2018)

I'm stoked for Moraes vs Rivera, seems to have been pretty overlooked during the build up. Both great fighters that could very well be the next BW champ.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haro (Jun 1, 2018)

Pretty lame card but main event should be fun


----------



## Bump (Jun 1, 2018)

Larcher said:


> I'm stoked for Moraes vs Rivera, seems to have been pretty overlooked during the build up. Both great fighters that could very well be the next BW champ.



Yeah the build is great and realistically this is number 1 contender fight for TJ/Cody winner



Haro said:


> Pretty lame card but main event should be fun



Think your wrong, no big names but pretty even fights should be good


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2018)

Rivera goona win.


----------



## Bump (Jun 1, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Rivera goona win.



Im pulling for Magic but Rivera on paper is a better fighter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bump (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2018)

I got adblocker


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2018)

Wait just checked da fuck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bump (Jun 2, 2018)

That MF head kick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm in shock.


----------



## Bump (Jun 2, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I'm in shock.



Honestly im shocked too Rivera is a stud, we got a new number one contender baby

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2018)

Bump said:


> Honestly im shocked too Rivera is a stud, we got a new number one contender baby


I think it was just luck that it ended that fast.


----------



## Haro (Jun 2, 2018)

SPICY fuckin head kick

He better get a title shot off that amazing performance


----------



## Larcher (Jun 2, 2018)

I still stand by saying Marlon could be champion. Rivera was on a tear, looking like a cut above the rest of the contenders. Marlon took him out in under a minute.

Him vs TJ is the more interesting fight imo. Both are varied strikers that mix boxing with kicks really well.


----------



## Larcher (Jun 2, 2018)

Still pumped from Marlons performance. He's one of the best at feints in all of the UFC imo.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jun 2, 2018)

Marlon looks like a mini Alvarez.


----------



## Haro (Jun 2, 2018)

Larcher said:


> I still stand by saying Marlon could be champion. Rivera was on a tear, looking like a cut above the rest of the contenders. Marlon took him out in under a minute.
> 
> Him vs TJ is the more interesting fight imo. Both are varied strikers that mix boxing with kicks really well.


Rivera is a huge chinlet and had a bunch of close DC
I do agree Marlon should be getting the shot but Cody vs TJ needs to happen cause "muh rivalry" even though TJ will blow through him like the first time.

Cody only got the knockdown in round 1 due to his power. TJ's boxing/kickboxing will outclass cody's way more the 2nd time


----------



## Bump (Jun 2, 2018)

Haro said:


> SPICY fuckin head kick
> 
> He better get a title shot off that amazing performance



Kinda hass to unless Cody/TJ is a draw, they dont have anyone left 



Larcher said:


> I still stand by saying Marlon could be champion. Rivera was on a tear, looking like a cut above the rest of the contenders. Marlon took him out in under a minute.
> 
> Him vs TJ is the more interesting fight imo. Both are varied strikers that mix boxing with kicks really well.





Larcher said:


> Still pumped from Marlons performance. He's one of the best at feints in all of the UFC imo.



Marlon is beast but its going be tough to beat either TJ or Cody, they are legit too. Im very excited and add Cruz too that mix  



Mythoclast said:


> Marlon looks like a mini Alvarez.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2018)

Mods on power trip in db section

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bump (Jun 2, 2018)

Haro said:


> Rivera is a huge chinlet and had a bunch of close DC
> I do agree Marlon should be getting the shot but Cody vs TJ needs to happen cause "muh rivalry" even though TJ will blow through him like the first time.
> 
> Cody only got the knockdown in round 1 due to his power. TJ's boxing/kickboxing will outclass cody's way more the 2nd time



Think your overlooking Cody he is way more talented that that and I think he can legit beat TJ. Eveyone thinks he is a angry brawler



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Mods on power trip in db section



Was just reading, honestly I love dbz always have but that section is tough to post thats why I stay out sadly anyway lets dont go off topic this is the MMA thread lets keep it fist fighting talks

anyone following the bare knuckle fighting tonight?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2018)

Bump said:


> Think your overlooking Cody he is way more talented that that and I think he can legit beat TJ. Eveyone thinks he is a angry brawler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No but I want Rivera vs Dom.


----------



## Bump (Jun 2, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> No but I want Rivera vs Dom.



Cruz vs Assuncao for next contender after Marlon


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2018)

Bump said:


> Cruz vs Assuncao for next contender after Marlon


Hmm, Cruz would dance on him easy imo.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2018)

Gregor is looking good.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 2, 2018)

I have been saying Moraes could be the BW to dethrone Cruz for a couple years now, obviously well before the Garbrandt fight. He has been one of the best strikers, with one of the absolute best kicking games, in MMA for years now. The transitions, phase-shifting, and wrestling of Cruz and Dillashaw would give him problems, but he has solid defensive wrestling and can beat anyone in the weight class standing. He should already have 2 wins over arguably the 2 best counter-strikers in the division with Assuncao and Dodson, but he didn't get the Assuncao decision (bad decision, imo).  Good to see people recognizing how good he is. This was easily one of the most impressive wins any fighter has had this year so far.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 3, 2018)

Really hope Chandler signs with the UFC. He hinted at being interested in fighting Gaethje. Definitely been a Top-5 LW for a while, imo. Not sure how much more of his prime he has left. I think he is a very bad match-up for Nurmy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Haro (Jun 3, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Really hope Chandler signs with the UFC. He hinted at being interested in fighting Gaethje. Definitely been a Top-5 LW for a while, imo. Not sure how much more of his prime he has left. I think he is a very bad match-up for Nurmy.



Chandler is gonna blow through a lot of the LW's at the UFC right now

Eddie,Khabib,Tony and Kevin lee are the only ones who can beat him.

Conor could beat him but he doesn't fight and showed fucking awful TDD against mendes and seemingly only had framing for his defense
Porier is gonna get knocked out by eddie calling it now.


----------



## Bump (Jun 3, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Really hope Chandler signs with the UFC. He hinted at being interested in fighting Gaethje. Definitely been a Top-5 LW for a while, imo. Not sure how much more of his prime he has left. I think he is a very bad match-up for Nurmy.



Nurmy/Chnadler is great fist fight i could see him beating Nurmy actually. Yeah he is blowing his prime agasint lesser competion but if Bellator is paying him good money cant blame him. If Eddie loses and re signs with UFC would be great first fight for Chandler


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 3, 2018)

Yeah, we definitely need the Alvarez-Chandler trilogy at some point. Their first 2 is likely the GOAT two-fight series between two guys in MMA. I think I would favour him over Nurmy, tbh. He doesn't have the top game of Lee (still has a solid grappling and submission game though), but he is on the same level as an athlete and wrestler, with significantly better striking ability.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Jun 4, 2018)

Just watched the countdown shown for UFC 225, finally a stacked card bottom to top
predictions 

_*PPV*_
*Robert Whittaker* (c) vs. Yoel Romero 
Rafael dos Anjos vs. *Colby Covington *
*Holly Holm* vs. Megan Anderson 
Andrei Arlovski vs. *Tai Tuivasa *
*CM Punk* vs. Mike Jackson 
*
Preliminary card (Fox Sports 1)
Alistair Overeem* vs. Curtis Blaydes 
*Cláudia Gadelha* vs. Carla Esparza 
Ricardo Lamas vs. *Mirsad Bektić *
Rashad Coulter vs. *Chris de la Rocha *

_*Preliminary card (UFC Fight Pass)*_
*Rashad Evans* vs. Anthony Smith 
*Joseph Benavidez* vs. Sergio Pettis 
Clay Guida vs. *Charles Oliveira *
*Mike Santiago* vs. Dan Ige 

*FOTN - Robert Whittaker (c) vs. Yoel Romero
POTN - Joseph Benavidez & Charles Oliveira *


----------



## Haro (Jun 4, 2018)

Bump said:


> Just watched the countdown shown for UFC 225, finally a stacked card bottom to top
> predictions
> 
> _*PPV*_
> ...



I don't see colby beating RDA

RDA beat magny who is much bigger and better then colby


----------



## Bump (Jun 4, 2018)

Haro said:


> I don't see colby beating RDA
> 
> RDA beat magny who is much bigger and better then colby



They are two different fighters tbh
Colby has better wrestling then Magny, I see it going decision with Colby winning 3 rounds to 2


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 4, 2018)

Hard to believe Overeem vs Blaydes is in the undercard of a PPV with Mike "Who?" Jackson on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bump (Jun 4, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Hard to believe Overeem vs Blaydes is in the undercard of a PPV with Mike "Who?" Jackson on it.



more to do with Punk


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2018)

Punk in mma.......


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2018)

Colby will win.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 4, 2018)

i've been trying pitch CM Punk vs. BJ Penn for awhile now

that match makes sense. gives BJ someone he can beat and gives Punk someone he can beat or at least survive a while against lol

both big names and too unathletic to be hanging with majority of the promotion, so they are made for eachother

it's a circus fight, but would be a pretty big draw

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 4, 2018)

BJ would demolish Punk though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2018)

I want to see Till fight Colby or Usman.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 4, 2018)

afgpride said:


> BJ would demolish Punk though.



old man BJ wouldn't finish in 1st round

fight would be a spectacle


----------



## Mythoclast (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm rooting for Whittaker,but Kenny Florian picked him to win by knock out over Yoel...and Kenny is always wrong

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bump (Jun 5, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I want to see Till fight Colby or Usman.



Usman is bad match up lol id like to see him against loser of the interim title fight



Mythoclast said:


> I'm rooting for Whittaker,but Kenny Florian picked him to win by knock out over Yoel...and Kenny is always wrong

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Jun 8, 2018)

Yoel misses weight by 0.2 pounds. Won't be fighting for title.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 8, 2018)

This is the second time in a row.  The UFC should tell him to fuck off to LHW.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 8, 2018)

Yoel the new Hendricks


----------



## Bump (Jun 8, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Yoel misses weight by 0.2 pounds. Won't be fighting for title.



How could he fuck up with 0.2 pounds to go, this guy



afgpride said:


> This is the second time in a row.  The UFC should tell him to fuck off to LHW.





Kuya said:


> Yoel the new Hendricks



I agree with both staments and people are shouting for Whitaker to not take the fight, Yoel was ragged off the scales Robert going KO him he already gasses when he is on weight


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 9, 2018)

Today is the day, bros.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 9, 2018)

Curtis Blaydes getting no pop in Chicago like I predicted.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 9, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Curtis Blaydes getting no pop in Chicago like I predicted.


He got a pop for the TKO, but that's a given.  Maybe that'll win them over.

Overeem should consider retiring.  He's been in the game far too long, and now he's a knockout ragdoll.  Don't cause any further brain damage.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 9, 2018)

Overeem getting finished back to back by murder.. I legit thought he might've died after that Ngannou punch and this finish looked like a scene from Saw.. 

I want him to retire, but I understand the drive to want to push and get that gold at least once.. It SUCKS to be that close to your dream so many times and fail time and time again but I honestly don't think he'll ever get it to it at this point (or even come close ever again)..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 9, 2018)

Nihonjin said:


> Overeem getting finished back to back by murder.. I legit thought he might've died after that Ngannou punch and this finish looked like a scene from Saw..
> 
> I want him to retire, but I understand the drive to want to push and get that gold at least once.. It SUCKS to be that close to your dream so many times and fail time and time again but I honestly don't think he'll ever get it to it at this point (or even come close ever again)..


I think the Overroids era took away from his due credit as a tactician.  Definitely one of the most skilled heavyweights of all time.  Would've loved to see him post-USADA in his athletic prime.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 9, 2018)

The worst part is that he's just unlucky if you really think about it.. Look at his wins:

Frank Mir, Junior Dos Santos, Andrei Arlovski, Fabricio Werdum, Brock Lesnar..

He might have the most wins over former champions while never being a champion himself.. Poor guy..


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 9, 2018)

No way it'll be a good fight, but please don't get steamrolled..

Last time his ship hit an iceberg 2 seconds in and he went full titanic..  This time I just want him to be able to walk away with a sense of pride and having been in a fight rather than a beating..

[edit]

He looks like a stay at home dad on meth..  No way this ends well.. I want it to.. But I don't see how D=


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 9, 2018)

The talent drop off from Mickey Gall to Mike Jackson is enormous, and Punk has basically been in the hyperbolic time chamber with cream of the crop coaches. 

They seem to have similar experience (not giving amateur bouts much stock for Jackson), martial arts training aside.  So I'm gonna roll the dice and predict Punk by UD.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 9, 2018)

In before this fight is like Trump vs Hillary where it's more about who's worse than who's better


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 9, 2018)

Mike Jackson looks like a man play-sparring with his nephew out there.  Punk flipping his hair and twirling after missed kicks is cringe inducing.  He needs to keep this in the clinch and on the ground or he's done.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 9, 2018)

This is actually really entertaining LOL

I'm hoping his cardio holds up.. He might actually win then o_____o

[edit As I typed this he looked REALLY tired..

[edit2] As I edited this he got the takedown XD!


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 9, 2018)

Jackson slaughtering Punk without looking.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2018)

Punk fucking sucks.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 9, 2018)

Well, he won a round..xD

Don't punch from your back though ffs.. BJJ PLEASE!


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 9, 2018)

Nihonjin said:


> Well, he won a round..xD
> 
> Don't punch from your back though ffs.. BJJ PLEASE!


Why the hell did he keep his feet hooked on the guard.  The whole point of that is to prevent the guy on top from getting into full mount, or advancing into a more advantageous position, or getting out.  Punk should've conceded and scrambled, but it was like he had no idea how to proceed.  Hard to believe he wasn't taught better by his coaches.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2018)

Punk needs to use what brought him to the dance...Punk needs to use pro wrestling!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2018)

If Punk isn't going for a Pepsi Plunge this round, he's dead to me.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 9, 2018)

Mike Jackson trying to act like prime Silva, but he's low key tired.  He'd get washed by any half competent fighter right now.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 9, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Why the hell did he keep his feet hooked on the guard.  The whole point of that is to prevent the guy on top from getting into full mount, or advancing into a more advantageous position, or getting out.  Punk should've conceded and scrambled, but it was like he had no idea how to proceed.  Hard to believe he wasn't taught better by his coaches.



He's just a terrible athlete and competitor.. Never done BJJ in my life, but I've watched so many fucking fights that I know not to punch from my back or take a beating in full guard without trying to get out.. Let alone after training for a few years at one of the greatest gyms in the game..

[edit]

I'll give him the benefit of the doubt and say he was ultra fatigued..


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 9, 2018)

Nihonjin said:


> He's just a terrible athlete and competitor.. Never done BJJ in my life, but I've watched so many fucking fights that I know not to punch from my back or take a beating in full guard without trying to get out.. Let alone after training for a few years at one of the greatest gyms in the game..
> 
> [edit]
> 
> I'll give him the benefit of the doubt and say he was ultra fatigued..


Yeah, very disappointed in him.  I'd understand if it was a seasoned UFC vet, but Jackson was on equal footing with him in terms of accomplishments.  A year with elite coaching is enough to *at least* put up a respectable fight.  Endurance is no excuse in a 3 round fight either.  He had more than enough time to prepare.  Almost 2 years...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 9, 2018)

Tuivasa for worst bod in the UFC or nah?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

My thoughts and prayers are with the Punk family.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 9, 2018)

Megan Anderson's tribe..


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 9, 2018)

It's time baby! My body is ready! I reeaaaally hope RDA knocks him out in spectacular fashion

If Colby wins it's the dark ages for Welterweight..

[edit]

Colby's relentless.. What in the actual fuck.. If he can keep this up for 5 rounds.. Lordy lord..


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 10, 2018)

Colby is easily top 3 cringemeisters in the UFC but I guess he's also actually a good fighter?

Dammit.. I don't think RDA won this..


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 10, 2018)

Romero is absolutely terrifying...

I think

R1 10 - 9 Rob
R2 10 - 9 Rob
R3 9 - 9 (Rob was winning, until Yoel sent him astral surfing)
R4 10 - 8 Romero
R5 10 - 8 Romero


Even if you give Rob 3 rounds, I think Romero did enough

[edit]

Unfucking believable robbery. Whittaker nearly died twice.. How are those not 10-8s?


----------



## Haro (Jun 10, 2018)

WHITTAKER THE FUCKING GOAT JESUS MAN


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 10, 2018)

Nihonjin said:


> Romero is absolutely terrifying...
> 
> I think
> 
> ...



That is a terrible scorecard, lol. You can't have a 9-9 round in MMA, unless there is a point deduction. An even round is 10-10. 

And Whittaker won the 4th. The round was more than the last 30 seconds, never mind a 10-8. The 3rd had a better argument for 10-8 Romero, and even then that wasn't a 10-8 round with Whittaker's work, and hurting Romero himself. 

I scored it:

10-9 Whittaker
10-9 Whittaker
10-9 Romero
10-9 Whittaker
10-8 Romero

47-47 draw

Whittaker apparently broke his hand, talk about bad luck again. I don't know if there was something wrong with his leg too; his pivots and footwork didn't look as sharp as usual, and he kept talking the back of his leg with the other. He beat Romero with a torn MCL seconds into the 1st round, and now these situations, though Romero had a tough weight-cut. 

These are 2 of the absolute best fighters in MMA. It is crazy how athletic Romero is (especially for an MMA fighter), and how underrated his defensive game is. He can modify his style so well, and his boxing has really been adapted for MMA now. Romero has a significant size advantage, way more power, athleticism (though Whittaker has plenty of the last 2 himself), and has been the most dangerous guy in the sport for a while. Both guys are great at feinting in their own methods, and are among the best in the sport at manipulating rhythm. 

Whittaker is such a complete fighter though, from the feints, from the footwork/pivots (which was a little off in this fight), underrated ground game, crazy good wrestling game to match one of the GOAT wrestlers to get into MMA (and maybe the best ever at getting TDs when he is committed to it, and Whittaker shutting that down), constantly creating and forcing/continuing scrambles (while maintaining a base and setting mat returns position by position, so Romero doesn't get advantages), a trademark RHK he is great at setting up with feints and jabs/hooks/probes with his lead hand, and one of the sharpest jabs in the sport, which essentially won him the 1st 2 rounds. 

2 of the Top-5 GOAT MW fights are between these two, and amazing showing of heart and will to win by Whittaker here, even though I thought it was a draw. I really hope he doesn't go in the way of some of my other faves like Shogun and Weidman with all the injuries.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 10, 2018)

Blaydes pretty much beat Overeem throughout. You usually see Overeem, with his skill-set, getting the better of a lot of the fight, and having his moments, before he is stopped in losses. He didn't get much going. Blaydes looks much lighter on his feet with the weight he dropped. I think he could beat Ngannou in a rematch.

Covington really excels at making fights at his pace. He doesn't get a lot of clean work done, and his striking is terrible, but the pressure and out-put is enough to sway judged. I thought RDA had the cleaner work in 3 of the rounds with the stand-up, with Covington winning rounds by pressing him against the cage, getting a couple TDs he would get back up from, while RDA was doing more damage, especially with the body work early. That was just a weird fight (much like the Maia fight, who was piecing him up before he gassed badly like usual), not impressed by Covington's game, tbh.

I am not sure what to think of Bektic going forward. I have been saying he was future champ material for years, but I am not sure about it now. He is still early in his career, and Lamas is a tough guy to look great against, especially with how much he commits to the opportunity in fights to get finishes over a stable/cohesive game. Bektic clearly won that fight (D'Amato is an idiot, as usual), but that wasn't the dominant performance I thought he would have. He has one of the best, vicious, and most complete top games in the sport, but Lamas did a couple things to mitigate some of the little techniques Bektic likes to use to open it up, and he didn't go for it much overall. His striking still needs to improve quite a bit before I can see him as a top tier FW.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 10, 2018)

Missed the main event due to power outage. 

Guess I'll watch the replay tomorrow.  Looks like it was both entertaining and controversial.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 10, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> That is a terrible scorecard, lol. You can't have a 9-9 round in MMA, unless there is a point deduction. An even round is 10-10.



I also mixed the 3rd and 4th round,  who cares. Cut me some slack.  I posted this on zero sleep at 7am or whatever it was.

What I was trying to say is obvious though.

At best you can argue for a draw.



> And Whittaker won the 4th. The round was more than the last 30 seconds, never mind a 10-8.



Mixed up R3 and R4.



> The 3rd had a better argument for 10-8 Romero, and even then that wasn't a 10-8 round with Whittaker's work, and hurting Romero himself.



I don't recall Romero being hurt.

Tired,  yes.
Damaged,  yes.
But hurt?  As in,  in danger of getting finished?  Nope.

Whittaker again nearly died that round.  You can't tell me Whittaker's R1,2 and 4 are equal quality wins to Romeros R3 and R5.



> I scored it:
> 
> 10-9 Whittaker
> 10-9 Whittaker
> ...



Better than these incompetent judges. R5 was the clearest non 10-9 in UFC history.

After rewatching the fight.

10 - 9 Whittaker
10 - 9 Whittaker
10 - 8 Romero - _He drops Whittaker early,  swarms him for 3m50s, seems to drop him again in the clinch at the end.  Commentators called it fatigue, but to me it looked like Romeros left was the culprit. _
10 - 9 Whittaker - _He simply outstruck him.  But you could give it to Romero if you value the effect a punch has over raw output. Whittaker did do the chicken dance at the end. _
10 - 8 Romero - _He dropped Whittaker, swarmed him for the full duration of the round. Completely onesided.

47 - 46 Romero
_
Again, you can't tell me the rounds Romero won were of equal quality as the ones Whittaker did. By what criteria?


----------



## Larcher (Jun 10, 2018)

I wonder if Colby is just a scheme to try and make us root for Woodley.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jun 10, 2018)

FOTY 

Whittaker won the first fight with a fucked up leg and now the second with a fucked up arm 
I think he ragdolls everyone in the MW division not named Romero.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 10, 2018)

Alright, just finished watching.

*R1: 10-9 Whittaker *
Romero threw a couple bombs, none of them landed.  He did nothing aside from that.  Whittaker threw and landed a lot of significant strikes, though he didn't hurt Romero much (aside from busting up his face).

*R2: 10-9 Whittaker*
Whittaker completely picked him apart.  Rogan was acting surprised about the damage and passing off the swolen eye as a fluke, but Yoel had been eating crisp jabs all fight to that point.  Whittaker doesn't just throw pillow jabs, they're deliberate and have his entire bodyweight under them.  Romero didn't do anything this round either, but it was clear he was realizing he was on his way to losing the fight if he kept acting cute and biding his time.

*R3: 10-9 Romero*
Romero dominated the opening minute, it went to a stangant clinch for a good chunk of the round after that, and then he won the damage exchange of the final stretch despite some clean shots from Whittaker.  Very convincing round win, but the knockdown and finish attempt looked worse than it was (Whittaker was off balance when he got touched, and then Romero's weight was on him on the ground).  The additional damage also had tired limbs behind them.

*R4: 10-9 Whittaker*
Whittaker was convincingly ahead before the final minute, where he got hit with a couple hard shots.  It wasn't enough to make up for the lost gap for me.  Amazing how Whittaker basically outstriked Romero that round while it was obvious (at that point, when it should've been clear to everyone in the building) he was only using one hand.  Romero's coaches should've told him to circle right and hook his left arm on the clinch.  Pretty bad awareness, and Romero should've attempted way more take downs to that point.

*R5: 10-8 Romero*
Genuine near-finish, complete domination until around the 1 minute mark, where Romero gassed out.  Romero might've finished the fight if there was an additional round.

*Total: 47-47 Draw*


All around amazing fight.  Whittaker is cut from a very rare cloth to be able to outstrike Romero with only left straight jabs and right low kicks to the knee.  Romero was clearly gassed though, despite being choosy with his shots in the earlier rounds.  Might've been the weight cut, but who knows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mythoclast (Jun 10, 2018)

Colby should've slapped Joe..
His commentary gets annoying at times.


----------



## Larcher (Jun 10, 2018)

Nihonjin said:


> He's just a terrible athlete and competitor.. Never done BJJ in my life, but I've watched so many fucking fights that I know not to punch from my back or take a beating in full guard without trying to get out.. Let alone after training for a few years at one of the greatest gyms in the game..
> 
> [edit]
> 
> I'll give him the benefit of the doubt and say he was ultra fatigued..


Punk needs to mend his bridges with the WWE or try acting. He was a fun social experiment for the UFC, now it's time to come to terms with reality.

He's no Brock Lesnar or Bobby Lashley. I'm sure MMA is a genuine aspiration of his, but continued money and fame likely played a big part in pursuing this path as well. Otherwise he wouldn't have signed with the UFC right away. Instead he'd actually build himself up on smaller circuits.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 10, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Punk needs to mend his bridges with the WWE or try acting. He was a fun social experiment for the UFC, now it's time to come to terms with reality.
> 
> He's no Brock Lesnar or Bobby Lashley. I'm sure MMA is a genuine aspiration of his, but continued money and fame likely played a big part in pursuing this path as well. Otherwise he wouldn't have signed with the UFC right away. Instead he'd actually build himself up on smaller circuits.


He should show phony Brock Lesnar what the greatest _wrestler_ in the world looks like.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 10, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 10, 2018)

afgpride said:


>



 Was that the single worst attempt at a guillotine ever or am I giving him too much credit in thinking he was actually going for anything at all? Seriously, what is that..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 10, 2018)

> “Michael Jackson, I’m not happy with,” White said. “This guy was acting like a goofball tonight. You get this opportunity to fight CM Punk and you’re doing like bolo punches to the body on top? Never looked like he was trying to finish the fight ever, right? Looked like he could have finished the fight a few times. Never tried. I don’t know what that guy did for a living before we gave him this shot, but whatever it was he needs to go back and do that again. He’s 0-2 as far as I’m concerned.”





> “That’s it for his UFC career,” White said. “I wouldn’t put that kid in the Contender Series.”
> 
> White did not like what transpired during the fight. He said Punk got clipped a few times and showed heart by hanging in there. Jackson, though, was toying with the inexperienced fighter and milking it, White seemed to think.
> 
> “I got the sense that he’s a complete fucking idiot and I couldn’t wait for that fight to end and I regretted not putting it on Fight Pass,” White said. “That’s how I felt about it.”


I feel kinda bad for Jackson here, but I can't say he doesn't deserve it.  He was insufferable.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 10, 2018)

Whittaker's x-ray.  Sheesh, he wasn't exaggerating.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bump (Jun 10, 2018)

Sorry I missed the fight discussion, great fights last night though. Was at a birthday so only streamed a couple fights

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kuya (Jun 11, 2018)

Conor vs.Covington please


----------



## Bump (Jun 11, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Conor vs.Covington please



thats a good fight

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 12, 2018)

All the xp is paying off, Colby's mic game is starting to approach passable.  The Colby-Woodley promo is going to be hilarious.


----------



## Bump (Jun 12, 2018)

First time watching DWCS, this shit is good because people are matched up to win or have a good fight
Even though I dont like Hardy, his KO was nasty


----------



## Lurko (Jun 18, 2018)

Yoel vs Dc?? Anybody?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 18, 2018)

That cm punk was ......  put me in the ufc for that money.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 18, 2018)

afgpride said:


>


ELITE. NOT EVEN PRIME TYSON WOULD KO EITHER OF THEM.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 18, 2018)

Bump said:


> thats a good fight


Usman vs Colby, I think Tyron is a little scared of losing that belt. Gsp wouldn't ever lose it to them, Gsp come back!


----------



## Haro (Jun 18, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Yoel vs Dc?? Anybody?


DC runs through yoel

Way bigger and has equal wrestling credentials. He's been in way more wars then Yoel too.

If you can take a fully winded up AJ punch at a bad angle he can take any Knee yoel has and more

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 18, 2018)

Haro said:


> DC runs through yoel
> 
> Way bigger and has equal wrestling credentials. He's been in way more wars then Yoel too.
> 
> If you can take a fully winded up AJ punch at a bad angle he can take any Knee yoel has and more


What if Yoel comes with a flying knee??


----------



## Haro (Jun 18, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> What if Yoel comes with a flying knee??



A perfect kick from jones didn't even KO cormier right away.

Yoel's main weapon is how explosive he is. He actually gasses more at 185 then people think. Look how he could barely move in the 5th round of his rematch with Whittaker.

Adding 20 pounds onto that is gonna slow him down hard. DC on the other hand has some of the best cardio at LHW and fought literally the most explosive puncher at LHW twice and took super hard shots from him

He can keep up with Yoels wrestling and out power him and has the same reach as yoel.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 18, 2018)

Haro said:


> A perfect kick from jones didn't even KO cormier right away.
> 
> Yoel's main weapon is how explosive he is. He actually gasses more at 185 then people think. Look how he could barely move in the 5th round of his rematch with Whittaker.
> 
> ...


Yoel hits harder then Jones Imo.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 18, 2018)

Also just watched Tyler vs Dulani in Tuf, omg Dulani got destroyed.


----------



## Haro (Jun 19, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Yoel hits harder then Jones Imo.



He doesn't hit harder then AJ who sent people way bigger then anyone yoel has fought flying


----------



## Lurko (Jun 19, 2018)

Haro said:


> He doesn't hit harder then AJ who sent people way bigger then anyone yoel has fought flying


That's true but Yoel can fight five rounds with Robert... AJ will gas near right away.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 19, 2018)

Dc would win but I don't think Dc is goona destroy him but that's imo. Dc and Jones are the two hardest to deal with by far in that lhw. Needs way more talent in there.. only Gus brought competion to those two, the rest well we know.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 19, 2018)

Firas Zahabi (GSP's trainer) on JRE.  One of the best episodes ever imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Jun 19, 2018)

Firas Zahabi and Matt Hume are the two best overall coaches in MMA imo.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 19, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Firas Zahabi and Matt Hume are the two best overall coaches in MMA imo.


If only Cm Punk went to train with one of them.... wait I don't think it would matter.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 20, 2018)

Colby vs Usman? Who wins?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 21, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Colby vs Usman? Who wins?


What percentage is Usman running on?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 21, 2018)

afgpride said:


> What percentage is Usman running on?


30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 21, 2018)

Haro said:


> DC runs through yoel
> 
> Way bigger and has equal wrestling credentials. He's been in way more wars then Yoel too.
> 
> If you can take a fully winded up AJ punch at a bad angle he can take any Knee yoel has and more



Same wrestling credentials? What? Romero is one of the best wrestlers of his era. Cormier is very good in the wrestling world, but not a real standout like Romero. Cormier is very competitive and even admitted Romero is the superior wrestler. One guy missed the Olympics due to poor weight management. The other guy got stabbed by Russians for not taking a dive, and won the gold at World's the next day. They are on different levels.

Not sure why Romero would put on 20-lbs. He walks around pretty heavy, probably wouldn't add much. Romero's boxing game has significantly improved in the MMA context over the years, especially defensively and on the counter. He is better than Cormier striking from range now. Cormier's out-put/pace and work to get on the inside for his in-fighting/clinch game is his path to victory, and Romero's conditioning issues should make him the underdog, but he could definitely beat him. It would be trouble for Cormier if Romero got on top of him too. His top game/g&p (along with a couple other MWs like Rockhold, Weidman, and Jacare) is even more devastating than guys like him and Jones.

I said a couple years ago that I could see Romero tearing through LHW. Only a couple match-ups at the time were questionable, and even less now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 21, 2018)

Haro said:


> DC runs through yoel
> 
> Way bigger



He's not _way_ bigger. They're the same height and if they make the same weight it won't be that bad. That said, it's a terrible match up for Yoel. 

- DC is an equal if not better wrestler.
- DC has a giant and hard head. AJ couldn't KO him and neither could numerous heavyweights so I wouldn't put my money on that.
- DC is a cardio MONSTER

There's no fucking way Yoel survives 5 rounds with DC. The only way he wins is by some freaky unorthodox KO in the first or second. But  it's more likely, DC pressures, wrestles and boxes the life out of him and finishes him in the later rounds.



> If you can take a fully winded up AJ punch at a bad angle he can take any Knee yoel has and more



Nah. Legs > Arms.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 21, 2018)

Granted, MMA is obviously different, and I am not saying Cormier wouldn't be able to out-wrestle and win pure wrestling sequences against Romero. He isn't on his level as wrestler though, and their credentials/accomplishments are tiers apart.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 21, 2018)

Nihonjin said:


> He's not _way_ bigger. They're the same height and if they make the same weight it won't be that bad. That said, it's a terrible match up for Yoel.
> 
> - DC is an equal if not better wrestler.
> - DC has a giant and hard head. AJ couldn't KO him and neither could numerous heavyweights so I wouldn't put my money on that.
> ...


I see flying knee when Dc tries to go for a td and boom! Ko!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 21, 2018)

Yeah, Romero's avenue to victory is obviously a (T)KO. It is highly unlikely he wins a decision considering the conditioning issues, and Cormier already acclimated to 5-rounders at 205-lbs now.

At 205-lbs, an extremely inexperienced Romero, not even 2 years into his career, was able to hurt a peak Feijao. He definitely has the stopping power to take out Cormier. The power of the LHWs guys (including Rumble, when people think he hits harder than some of the hardest hitting HWs) in this era has generally been overstated. Even Jones, for as revered as his elbows are (really only fit the bill in the Vera fight, and I guess the spinning one against Bonnar who was off-balance), a guy like Machida got sliced up, but got right back up from his top game. When Romero got him down, he stopped him immediately with his elbows.


----------



## Haro (Jun 21, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Granted, MMA is obviously different, and I am not saying Cormier wouldn't be able to out-wrestle and win pure wrestling sequences against Romero. He isn't on his level as wrestler though, and their credentials/accomplishments are tiers apart.



TBH Wrestling for MMA and just straight up Freestlye/Greco are pretty different but I get where you are coming from here.

Who you got for Moose vs Rory? That fight is taking place in my home city so im for sure gonna watch it with my homies live


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 22, 2018)

Haro said:


> Who you got for Moose vs Rory? That fight is taking place in my home city so im for sure gonna watch it with my homies live



I favour Mousasi, and would be surprised if MacDonald won. He sets up a lot of his work standing with his jab, which he really needs to establish. Mousasi's jab is more versatile, and arguably just as sharp, if not more so. MacDonald has struggled in the past with angling and hand-fighting past parries/blocks to establish it against guys like Lawler and Thompson, and Mousasi uses those defensively quite a bit, and has a much more diverse and flat-out better striking arsenal for the long range.

I don't see MacDonald being able to out-wrestle him for most of the fight either, and Mousasi is great at creating scrambles, sweeping, and getting back to his feet. In the past, he was comfortable fighting off his back, and always had more effective offence from there, but he would lose decisions off the guy just being in top position, despite sustaining more damage (mainly Lawal and Jardine, though the latter was a draw). He has nice hooks from guard, especially the left butterfly which he used effectively against Weidman, who has a superior TD and top game than MacDonald, a better passing game, and is bigger/stronger.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I favour Mousasi, and would be surprised if MacDonald won. He sets up a lot of his work standing with his jab, which he really needs to establish. Mousasi's jab is more versatile, and arguably just as sharp, if not more so. MacDonald has struggled in the past with angling and hand-fighting past parries/blocks to establish it against guys like Lawler and Thompson, and Mousasi uses those defensively quite a bit, and has a much more diverse and flat-out better striking arsenal for the long range.
> 
> I don't see MacDonald being able to out-wrestle him for most of the fight either, and Mousasi is great at creating scrambles, sweeping, and getting back to his feet. In the past, he was comfortable fighting off his back, and always had more effective offence from there, but he would lose decisions off the guy just being in top position, despite sustaining more damage (mainly Lawal and Jardine, though the latter was a draw). He has nice hooks from guard, especially the left butterfly which he used effectively against Weidman, who has a superior top game than MacDonald, a better passing game, and is bigger/stronger.


Mcdonalds isn't aggresive enough though.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2018)

Yoel vs Dc is or Till vs Colby is better because both have major weakness to eachother espessially Till vs Colby.. can Colby keep Till down for five rounds or will he get koed like chad vs Conor...


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2018)

What you think?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2018)

Ww is stacked now.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 22, 2018)

Till melts Covington, imo.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 22, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Ww is stacked now.



I wouldn't call it stacked, personally (especially considering where some of the top games are at this point in their careers, like Lawler, Maia, and even guys like Masvidal, RDA, and Cerrone). LW, FW, and BW are all clearly better divisions. The top tier at MW (including Romero and Rockhold for now) is definitely better overall compared to WW's top tiers too. Even HW is starting to look pretty good at the top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Till melts Covington, imo.


Why do you think that??


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 22, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Why do you think that??



He is too open for counters coming in. He is a good pressure fighter, but doesn't have a very sophisticated game. I think Woodley will knock him out badly too.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> He is too open for counters coming in. He is a good pressure fighter, but doesn't have a very sophisticated game. I think Woodley will knock him out badly too.


Woodley is also pretty dumb sometimes... if Colby gets in his head then Colby will hump to a win.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2018)

I think Darren is the future.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 22, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Granted, MMA is obviously different, and I am not saying Cormier wouldn't be able to out-wrestle and win pure wrestling sequences against Romero. He isn't on his level as wrestler though, and their credentials/accomplishments are tiers apart.



Yoel's a freak of nature, in pure wrestling he wins as DC admitted himself.

In 5 rounds of MMA wrestling? DC puts a pace on him he can't keep up with.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2018)

Dc os a cool guy. People hate him only because he's Jones rival. Fuck Jones cheating ass, young Dc on roids or drugs would be an animal.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2018)

Colby vs usman needs to be done then winner fights Till for winner of that fight fights Tyron. Funky=>Gsp>Twood>Till>Wonderdork>Colby>Usman=>Rdj=<Khabib. Khabib vs Colby would be good. Both have really elite wrestling. People really don't don' t get how elite and the pressure they put and both have good chins, Khabib has a better chin. Good luck Conor, you are done.


----------



## Bump (Jun 23, 2018)

Wodley/Colby
RDA/Usman (rumored)
Till/Edwards ( next fight for belt)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 23, 2018)

Till kills Leon.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 24, 2018)

I didn't see any of fights and cowboy lost. Not a true cowboy.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 24, 2018)

Bump said:


> Wodley/Colby
> RDA/Usman (rumored)
> Till/Edwards ( next fight for belt)


Not a bad list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Jun 24, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Till kills Leon.



Yer



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I didn't see any of fights and cowboy lost. Not a true cowboy.



I was at work so I dindt watch any ill try and catch the main and co main at some time today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Jun 25, 2018)

Francis and Lewis are fighting at 226.

We may genuinely have another Kimbo vs Dada 5000 on our hands.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Francis and Lewis are fighting at 226.
> 
> We may genuinely have another Kimbo vs Dada 5000 on our hands.


No hell no.


----------



## Bump (Jun 25, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Francis and Lewis are fighting at 226.
> 
> We may genuinely have another Kimbo vs Dada 5000 on our hands.





Former Obd Lurker. said:


> No hell no.



If Francis doesnt KO lewis in the 1st Lewis by TKO in the 3rd


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2018)

Bump said:


> If Francis doesnt KO lewis in the 1st Lewis by TKO in the 3rd


I'm sure he will, Stipe is the only one who can take his punch. I got Lewis getting ko by Francis in 2nd unless he tries to hump him right away.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2018)

Francis needs to get into boxing, they fucked him up sending him to a sport where he can be taken down. Now he has to work on wrestling and cardio. Boxing would be cardio and he would be great, he knows they screwed him over too..


----------



## Larcher (Jun 26, 2018)

Francis has no business boxing either, his gas tank would be an even bigger issue in boxing. 

His striking is way too telegraphed as well. Stipe was defending himself and outstriking him with relative ease, boxings best heavyweights would have no trouble picking him apart in the first few rounds.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 26, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Francis has no business boxing either, his gas tank would be an even bigger issue in boxing.
> 
> His striking is way too telegraphed as well. Stipe was defending himself and outstriking him with relative ease, boxings best heavyweights would have no trouble picking him apart in the first few rounds.


Just train him, he has potential.. Mma He will never be champ.


----------



## Larcher (Jun 26, 2018)

I don't know what potential you see in him really. Boxing takes a lot skill and many years of development to get that skill.

Yeah, its boxings heavyweight division which is argueably in a worst state than MMA's HW division right now. However, even they would run circles around Francis just boxing simply out of experience.

His power probably wouldn't be much by pro boxing standards. AJ and Wilder make Francis look feather fisted in comparison.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 26, 2018)

Larcher said:


> I don't know what potential you see in him really. Boxing takes a lot skill and many years of development to get that skill.
> 
> Yeah, its boxings heavyweight division which is argueably in a worst state than MMA's HW division right now. However, even they would run circles around Francis just boxing simply out of experience.
> 
> His power probably wouldn't be much by pro boxing standards. AJ and Wilder make Francis look feather fisted in comparison.


He hits really fucking hard like Wilder.. Aj and Wilder have been in boxing longer but in irl fight Francis or Stipe would kill them.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 26, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Francis and Lewis are fighting at 226.
> 
> We may genuinely have another Kimbo vs Dada 5000 on our hands.



Yeah, that fight could end up being terrible if it doesn't end early. Imagine if it goes to a decision, lol. 

That is a pretty good card, top to bottom, outside of the women's fight. Vannata-Klose is a good way to start the real card though. Glad Saki-Rountree got rebooked too.


----------



## Larcher (Jun 26, 2018)

Yeah, should be a good card I'll definately be watching from prelims to the main event.


----------



## Azzuri (Jun 27, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Francis and Lewis are fighting at 226.
> 
> *We may genuinely have another Kimbo vs Dada 5000 on our hands. *



Sounds like most HW fights


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Yeah, that fight could end up being terrible if it doesn't end early. Imagine if it goes to a decision, lol.
> 
> That is a pretty good card, top to bottom, outside of the women's fight. Vannata-Klose is a good way to start the real card though. Glad Saki-Rountree got rebooked too.


Saki with ko imo.


----------



## Larcher (Jun 28, 2018)

Hendricks announced retirement, probably the best course of action. Although i thought it was gonna get worst before he called it quits, so props to him for knowing when the time is right.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Sounds like most HW fights


Truth.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2018)

That Tuf coach challenge was fixed as fuck, seriously... Stipe ko him please.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 2, 2018)

This video and its comments are pure cancer. I used to think I had a good eye for identifying something as satire or stupidity, but then I stumbled on youtube comment sections and now I don't know anymore.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 2, 2018)

I want 226 now!


----------



## Kuya (Jul 5, 2018)

Max clearly concussed 



> It only took a few minutes of talking to UFC featherweight champion, Max Holloway, for UFC Tonight analyst and former middleweight kingpin Michael Bisping to know that something was wrong with the “Blessed” titleholder.
> 
> “I couldn’t ignore it,” the Brit wrote on Twitter.
> 
> ...



Max went to the ER and got evaluated. Went home, didn't improve, then went back to the ER.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2018)

I hope Khabib or Conor steps in.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 5, 2018)

the fight's been rescheduled to a few weeks later at UFC 227 on August 4th, so we just got to wait just a little longer. thankfully it's not like a torn acl or something. so once Max is over the concussion, he's ready to go.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2018)

...... Max


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 5, 2018)

It is what it is...


----------



## Kuya (Jul 5, 2018)

Max has been an iron man for the UFC for years and never pulled out of a fight. 2018 has just been bad luck for him. 3 already.


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 5, 2018)

Yikes, did anyone catch that trip?


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 5, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Yikes, did anyone catch that trip?


What trip?


----------



## Stringer (Jul 5, 2018)

Nihonjin said:


> What trip?


Cormier fell hard on stage after tripping on something

let's just hope all is fine, would hate to see this bought cancelled too


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 6, 2018)

Stringer said:


> Cormier fell hard on stage after tripping on something
> 
> let's just hope all is fine, would hate to see this bought cancelled too



I saw it just now.. He stayed on the ground for sooo loooong..

Cormier is an absolute stud so he'll fight for sure, but I can't help but think he's compromised. He's already at a significant height and reach disadvantage. If he's even remotely slowed down it'll be a problem against someone like Miocic..


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 6, 2018)

Cormier said all is good.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 6, 2018)

Nihonjin said:


> I saw it just now.. He stayed on the ground for sooo loooong..
> 
> Cormier is an absolute stud so he'll fight for sure, but I can't help but think he's compromised. He's already at a significant height and reach disadvantage. If he's even remotely slowed down it'll be a problem against someone like Miocic..


yea he's gonna need all every tool at his disposal to defeat Stipe

but man, both cormier and stipe are great dudes, this is one of those fights you just don't know who to root for...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 6, 2018)

Good to hear he's doing okay. Hopefully we find out what really happened.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 6, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Good to hear he's doing okay. Hopefully we find out what really happened.



pretty sure he got hit with a hard blow to the head during training which gave him the concussion


----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2018)

Football players still play with concussions.... Must be a real bad one.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 6, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Football players still play with concussions.... Must be a real bad one.



Football players aren't supposed to lol. UFC definitely doesn't want any of their guys to fight while dealing with a concussion.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Football players aren't supposed to lol. UFC definitely doesn't want any of their guys to fight while dealing with a concussion.


I know!!!!! I just want to see my fight I'm about to pay for


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 6, 2018)

Kuya said:


> pretty sure he got hit with a hard blow to the head during training which gave him the concussion


Hopefully he doesn't get the TJ Grant syndrome.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2018)

Ufc?? Tonight??


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 6, 2018)

Gastelum will fight Whittaker for the title later this year. I wonder who Weidman will fight next.


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 6, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Ufc?? Tonight??


Yes.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Yes.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 6, 2018)

Francis vs Lewis is gonna be fireworks


----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2018)

Pride and Bump get in here.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2018)

If Stipe wins then I want Stipe vs Jones. Jones will pussy out probaly.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 6, 2018)

DC looking extra thicc at heavyweight. 
I wonder if it'll affect him for the better or worse.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2018)

Poor Tyler


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2018)

Wtf Brad... Brad looked like crap. Till was watching.


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 7, 2018)

Excited for tonight, can't wait.


----------



## Ishmael (Jul 7, 2018)

Bro lmao anybody heard about what happened between Matt Serra and some drunk guy? The video is ridiculous

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jul 7, 2018)

sucks I'm not going to be able to catch the fights tonight 
that aside...
WAR STIPE!!


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2018)

I got Stipe by tko in the second or third.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm rooting for Stipe, but can't help but think some are overlooking DC here. He was up there with Cain and JDS when he was a heavyweight back in the day.

I'm calling a hella competitive fight that if goes the distance, could be a split or a draw.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2018)

Larcher said:


> I'm rooting for Stipe, but can't help but think some are overlooking DC here. He was up there with Cain and JDS when he was a heavyweight back in the day.
> 
> I'm calling a hella competitive fight that if goes the distance, could be a split or a draw.


It's goona be good but I feel Stipe stops Dc's wrestling and tkos him.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 7, 2018)

Stud performance from Assuncao, severely underrated technician and one of the best to never win the UFC strap. Dude can't be pushed under the rug, either he fights Dom or rematches Marlon in a title eliminator.

I think both would beat him. Marlon argueably won their first bout and he hadn't fought anyone even close to that level at the time. Now he's clearly used to fighting at a high level you'd see the tides change. Dom could also exploit the same things TJ did against him. 

Regardless its only fair with his body of work that he at least gets the chance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2018)

If I hear this guy bitch about the fingers when they don't say shit about jones who really does it. This ref is keeping Hall in the fight, he should have been koed.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2018)

Costa got dropped for first time but just a little, he needs to work on stamina and wrestling.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 7, 2018)

Costa seems to have a lot of raw power but lacks finesse. He'll get exposed quickly if he did switch his game up.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2018)

Seems to be another Francis or Conor.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 7, 2018)

Conor is technically sound as a striker at least, but the francis  comparison is very much applicable.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 7, 2018)

Oh wow..


----------



## Larcher (Jul 7, 2018)

I thought Saki was a kickcoxer or is he passed his prime now?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2018)

Larcher said:


> I thought Saki was a kickcoxer or is he passed his prime now?


Wayy passed his prime.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2018)

That chin is gone just like Chuck.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 7, 2018)

Larcher said:


> I thought Saki was a kickcoxer *or is he passed his prime now?*



Maybe, but that's not what happened here. MMA simply isn't kickboxing.

The distance is different, It's way less forgiving because of the smaller gloves and lack of an 8 count. There are more things to take into account than just striking, which affects your striking because your brain gets overloaded with possible options. Even more so if you're used to _just _striking like Saki is.

In actual kickboxing Saki beats this guy 100/100 if you ask me..


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2018)

Mma> all


----------



## Larcher (Jul 7, 2018)

He did seem pretty timid, I guess that must have been all the caution he was taking to keep it standing.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2018)

No Bump or Pride


----------



## Larcher (Jul 7, 2018)

Afg is probably watching anime with his bae currently.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Afg is probably watching anime with his bae currently.


Oh I see. The other mod?


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 7, 2018)

Pettis looking like Pettis of old.. I'm so happy 

OHHHH HE GOT THE TAP AS I'M TYPING THIS! :WOW


----------



## Larcher (Jul 7, 2018)

People overreact when it comes to Pettis in his recent fights. He's still in his prime. He's just been fighting killers left and right.

His fight before this one against poirer was competitive as well. He just got unlucky with his rib injury. The Eddie fight could have gone to either way, and he had no business cutting down to 145 against Max.


Chiesa was a bad match up for him as well considering his wrestling which makes this win all the more impressive.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2018)

Till is a pretty boy no homo


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 7, 2018)

Larcher said:


> People overreact when it comes to Pettis in his recent fights. He's still in his prime. He's just been fighting killers left and right.
> 
> Chiesa was a bad match up for him as well considering his wrestling which makes this win all the more impressive.



I don't  doubt he's physically in his prime still. 

But I feel like he's been extremely hesitant in his last few fights. This time he was actually walking forward. (My memory might be off though.. It's 5am )


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 7, 2018)

Saki didn't gauge the distance control well or correctly. The threat of the TD isn't something a striker from kickboxing will be able to adjust to easily. Rountree checked a kick moments before the ending too, and Saki was figuring out with stance to switch to and his footwork was questionable. In kickboxing, Saki fights weren't usually in long range and slow-paced like this one was either. That is one of the reasons karate/TMA-based fighters from various disciplines have done a better job adjusting to the MMA game and threat of TDs, due to their level of distance control, especially those who have competed in point karate at a decent enough level.

This reminded me of Filipovic-Randleman I. When Cro Cop worked on his guard game more with Werdum afterwards (who was his head BJJ coach and lived with him in Croatia for ~2.5 years), and started to improve his TDD (he was getting taken down by Sakuraba at that time), he walked through Randleman in the rematch.

Rountree was underrated going into this fight though. I expected violence, and it delivered.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2018)

This is a badass fight.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 7, 2018)

Dog fight through and through.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2018)

That was an prison fight.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 7, 2018)

Francis vs Lewis next guys.

Y'all ready for EXPOSIVITY at its finest?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Francis vs Lewis next guys.
> 
> Y'all ready for EXPOSIVITY at its finest?


Yea as long as someone gets an ko.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 7, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Stud performance from Assuncao, severely underrated technician and one of the best to never win the UFC strap. Dude can't be pushed under the rug, either he fights Dom or rematches Marlon in a title eliminator.
> 
> I think both would beat him. Marlon argueably won their first bout and he hadn't fought anyone even close to that level at the time. Now he's clearly used to fighting at a high level you'd see the tides change. Dom could also exploit the same things TJ did against him.
> 
> Regardless its only fair with his body of work that he at least gets the chance.



He has been a Top-20 P4P guy for years now, imo. He has a win over friggin Masvidal way above his natural weight, and also stopped Lauzon, though both guys weren't as good back then. Still nice accomplishments for him. He also gave Faber his toughest non-Aldo/MTB fight in his 4-year run at 145-lbs too, was tied 1-1 and he was doing well in the 3rd before the knockdown. As you said, his body of work is under-appreciated. The guy is 11-1 at BW.. He is elite. His only _clear _loss was the rematch against Dillashaw imo, and it was competitive too. I thought Moraes won their fight 29-28, but it was a close one, and not egregious, imo (though the 30-27 card for Assuncao was). Similar story with the 1st Dillashaw fight, which was one of the best BW fights I had seen at that point.

One of the best counter-fighters I have seen in MMA, from his back-foot counter-punching off the rear hand. His footwork moving back can be awkward, and he isn't always in a good position (Dillashaw and Moraes have been the only ones to really expose that at BW though), but still effective when the opponent is moving forward. When he uses his jab, he can be very effective on the front-foot and moving forward too. Unfortunately it has been inconsistent, but he looks like a top tier BW when he hones in on that. I was saying years ago that I thought he would beat Barao, and I wouldn't favour him over Cruz, but with his skill-set, he is a live dog for sure.

His grappling is high level too. In their first fight, when Dillashaw took him down in the 1st, he got up with a beautiful arm drag and elevation from butterfly guard. Then pummeled for the under-hook and drove Dillashaw off him. It was one of the better escapes from the bottom I have ever seen. And his guard passing has looked great in opportunities he used it too, especially against Lee when he had an s-mount transition into the armbar.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm not sure if Ngannou is petrified by what Miocic did to him and doesn't want to throw.. Or if we're watching a 200IQ game plan..

Guess we'll find out in the next 10 minutes xD..


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2018)

That was boring.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 7, 2018)

I was worried the fight could end up like this. Both of these guys look to counter for their work, and not set it up far too often (in Ngannou's case, he usually gets that opening and stops the fight early). Ngannou is waiting for Lewis to commit to something (especially in the pocket), and Lewis just took a round throwing some noncommittal kicks, lol. Ngannou could at least use that jab more, but this has been bad so far.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2018)

I feel someone gets the ko last minute.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm so happy i made it home to see the main event.

but im surprised to tune in and see Ngannou and Lewis in the third road !


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 7, 2018)

Holy fuck Miocic broke Ngannou..


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 7, 2018)

Fullmetal said:


> I'm so happy i made it home to see the main event.
> 
> but im surprised to tune in and see Ngannou and Lewis in the third road !



The card has delivered as expected, outside of this fight. With how their styles clash, it isn't a surprise it would turn out like this, though not this bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Jul 7, 2018)

What an awful fight


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 8, 2018)

This might be the single worst professional fight in not just MMA history, but history period.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2018)

Parallax said:


> What an awful fight


That's being nice.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 8, 2018)

BLUNT FORCE TRAUMA!!!


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2018)

Nihonjin said:


> Holy fuck Miocic broke Ngannou..


Francis will never fight him again.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 8, 2018)

This is the perfect example that fighting as much mental as it is physical. Seriously, how do you go from sending Overeem's head into orbit, to this fight in what? 6 months?

Ngannou really needs to see a sport psychologist because this might be the single worst case of sports PTSD I've ever seen..


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 8, 2018)

This is why I was saying people were being way too quick to crown Ngannou with the hype he was receiving, especially compared to some of the historic HWs people were saying he would beat. There just wasn't enough of a sample for him, and we just saw a fight where the opponent didn't throw committed strikes against him, especially in the pocket, and he put out next to no offence. The guy just got 3-0'd by Derrick Lewis ... . We will see just how good he is with more fights in the future.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 8, 2018)

Do you guys reckon Joe might actually admit he put Francis on a pedastal SLIGHTLY higher than he's actually at? Will we not have to endure Joe creaming his pants over him on his podcast every 5 minutes?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2018)

Francis thought he was champ for sure, anyway war Stipe. Now Francis gets to watch this.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 8, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Do you guys reckon Joe might actually admit he put Francis on a pedastal SLIGHTLY higher than he's actually at? Will we not have to endure Joe creaming his pants over him on his podcast every 5 minutes?



Rogan always does this, and takes a long time to admit he was wrong and played a significant role in the hype. Remember the whole Rousey saga? Outside of her inflated fighting ability and "not once in a lifetime, but once ever" statement, the most abhorrent thing he said was that she was a 10 in looks without make-up. He gets so invested, and is usually always in the front seat of hype trains, and fans just take his word as gospel.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 8, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> This is why I was saying people were being way too quick to crown Ngannou with the hype he was receiving, especially compared to some of the historic HWs people were saying he would beat. There just wasn't enough of a sample for him,



I disagree. Given what he did, the hype wasn't totally unjustified. He's physically intimidating and his results were violent and undeniable. He legitimately earned his #1 contender spot.



> and we just saw a fight where the opponent didn't throw committed strikes against him, especially in the pocket, and he put out next to no offence. The guy just got 3-0'd by Derrick Lewis ..



I really really disagree that this had anything to do with Lewis.

Before Ngannou's humiliating loss to Miocic he would've been swinging at Lewis as he did in his title shot. It'd have been a brawl of all brawls with someone falling asleep within 5 minutes.

Pre-Miocic Ngannou is still an absolutely terrifying monster of a fighter, but that guy seems to be unavailable until he undergoes some intense therapy.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 8, 2018)

Nihonjin said:


> I disagree. Given what he did, the hype wasn't totally unjustified. He's physically intimidating and his results were violent and undeniable. He legitimately earned his #1 contender spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't say he didn't earn his #1 contender spot. He clearly did with the Overeem win, but even then he got an easy counter opportunity in the pocket, much like the Arlovski fight. Lewis didn't overreact, and clinched up when he came inside. Lewis is a good enough counter-puncher and has the power where Ngannou didn't want to commit too much outside of a counter. The only times Miocic really found himself in trouble were in the pocket when he committed too, and outside of that he completely shut out Ngannou, and arguably had multiple 10-8 rounds, and possibly even a 10-7 round in the 4th when Ngannou did nothing but get punched over and over. I said I would favour Blaydes in a rematch, and I think I still would. It is going to be interesting to see how opponents fight Ngannou going forward, and how he will have to adapt his game.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2018)

Damn I'm in total shock. Dc vs Jones in HW.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2018)

Homeboy got rocked goddamn


----------



## Larcher (Jul 8, 2018)

Holy shit, didnt expect it to end so early in such a competitive first round.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2018)

Stipe wasn't keeping his hands up that much.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jul 8, 2018)

that was great


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 8, 2018)

DC's the GOAT.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 8, 2018)

Where does this leave Cain?


----------



## Larcher (Jul 8, 2018)

Assuming he ever comes back.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 8, 2018)

Also before anyone talks about how this is testemant to jones being the GOAT, just remember DC until proven otherwise never fought with an unfair advantage while Jones did.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 8, 2018)

So DC is the real GOAT.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 8, 2018)

Cormier just did something Jones was apprehensive to do his entire career.

Miococ always had real noticeable holes in his game, but was always able to game-plan well and capitalize off opponent's weaknesses (JDS' awful footwork, retreating in straight lines against the cage; Werdum's porous defence; Arlovski's lack of a left hand, etc.). He never fought anyone as good as Cormier.

That Lesnar thing was embarrassing, always a clown show when he is involved, and the UFC in general in recent years hasn't don't itself any favours in that regard.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 8, 2018)

With Jones cheating twice and Cormier never actually taking the LHW title from the champion in an actual fight. A lot of fans gave him so much shit saying he's not really a champion.. For him to then go and take the HW title from the single most dominant UFC HW champion ever by KO in the first round.. Goddamn..

I've legitimately never in my life been this happy for someone else's success..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2018)

Bet nobody is going talk shit of dc besides Jones who will cheat in the rematch.


----------



## Muah (Jul 8, 2018)

I would enjoy this victory so much if I didn't know it was inevitable. Not going to lie I was a little bit nervous. Now I just have to find a way to drink these white tears without looking like a racebaiting asshole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 8, 2018)

*Spoiler*: _UFC 226 main event spoilers_ 



That Cormier KO on Stipe was sick

Link in case anyone in interested: Twitter post


----------



## Larcher (Jul 8, 2018)

Tbh, I do still love Stipe but yeah I agree Stipe wasn't that exceptional stylistically. He was very much meat and potato as a fighter, which just doesn't work forever.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 8, 2018)

Miocic must feel salty both his losses came right after eye-pokes, but he always had those issues in the clinch, and his overall defence.

I am one of the biggest Cormier guys you will find, been following his career for a long time. But I wouldn't put him in the GOAT conversation yet. Definitely Top-10 all-time, and arguably over Jones, imo (people forget how close/competitive the first fight was, and even the rematch before the head kick) - and if you discount the rematch due to NC, he should definitely be seen above him. 

The guy's story is inspirational, from his childhood tragedy with his father, to his daughter's passing. Then losing to Sanderson in wrestling, failing to qualify for the Olympics. He had so many struggles and barriers in his career, and he has persevered and worked his way up every time. Now for the first time in his competitive career at a world level, at 39-years-old, he firmly cements himself as the best guy in a division.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Miocic must feel salty both his losses came right after eye-pokes, but he always had those issues in the clinch, and his overall defence.
> 
> I am one of the biggest Cormier guys you will find, been following his career for a long time. But I wouldn't put him in the GOAT conversation yet. Definitely Top-10 all-time, and arguably over Jones, imo (people forget how close/competitive the first fight was, and even the rematch before the head kick). The guy's story is inspirational, from his childhood tragedy with his father, to his daughter's passing. Then losing to Sanderson in wrestling, failing to qualify for the Olympics. He had so many struggles and barriers in his career, and he has persevered and worked his way up every time. Now for the first time in his competitive career at a world level, at 39-years-old, he firmly cements himself as the best guy in a division.


For real, the guy is going to have ptsd.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 8, 2018)

He's also lucky a lot of the best guys he beat were past there best. 

He fought PTSD Junior, lost to him the first time redeemed it the second time round. Cain is still the only guy that beat prime JDS.

He won against post-ubereem, who nearly ko'd him and Arlovski was so removed from his prime it was kinda funny that he was still a top contender at the time.

I wanna see Cain back in action, but I think he ate himself alive and the injuries might have left him a shell of his old self.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2018)

Cain vs Dc?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 8, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Tbh, I do still love Stipe but yeah I agree Stipe wasn't that exceptional stylistically. He was very much meat and potato as a fighter, which just doesn't work forever.



This is the first truly elite HW win he has had, and it was his most decisive. Bigfoot was ranked high at the time, but off beating a washed Emelianenko. Palelei wasn't much back then, and neither were the anyone he fight pre-SF (though Browne went on to do some things in boxing). Cole wasn't a good fighter. Monson was well past it, as was Mir. Nelson was never a top HW, and was at best a gatekeeper (and Cormier wasn't impressive in either the Mir or Nelson fight, even got hurt to the body against Mir of all people, and mostly wall-and-stalled). Barnett was the closest, but even he was past it, and he broke his hand 30 seconds into the fight, and arguably took the last round, with not much happening in the 4th. That fight was closer than people remember, and he did a lot of good work to the body, that Cormier still has a glaring weakness to.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2018)

I think Dc is Goat, to beat Stipe that fast is hard. Francis couldn't ko him like that.


----------



## Muah (Jul 8, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> *Spoiler*: _UFC 226 main event spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy fuck DC called it. He said he would get a knockout he might of even said first round knockout, i'm certain somebody did. I still want to see this eye poke everybody is talking about. This was a mismatch IMO,DC weighs more and he's way shorter, logically that means he's stronger, better wrestler and apparent now a better boxer. I wish i knew the truth about jones on whether or not he's a dirty cheater as well as Silva because this fight kinda suggest DC is the Goat. Amazing wrestler, great hands as far as UFC is concerned and I think he was throwing kicks just to let the world know he's a kicker as well. He even got in stipes head without being an asshole about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 8, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Cain vs Dc?



I have been saying Cormier was the better overall fighter for years now, but Velasquez was the better HW, and would win h2h at the weight (at their peaks), imo. There are a few HWs in history I would favour over Cormier, tbh.



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I think Dc is Goat, to beat Stipe that fast is hard. Francis couldn't ko him like that.



He also couldn't KO Lewis like Mitrione, or even beat him down like a washed Hunt did.. Ngannou is nowhere near an ATG fighter.


----------



## Muah (Jul 8, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> This is the first truly elite HW win he has had, and it was his most decisive. Bigfoot was ranked high at the time, but off beating a washed Emelianenko. Palelei wasn't much back then, and neither were the anyone he fight pre-SF (though Browne went on to do some things in boxing). Cole wasn't a good fighter. Monson was well past it, as was Mir. Nelson was never a top HW, and was at best a gatekeeper (and Cormier wasn't impressive in either the Mir or Nelson fight, even got hurt to the body against Mir of all people, and mostly wall-and-stalled). Barnett was the closest, but even he was past it, and he broke his hand 30 seconds into the fight, and arguably took the last round, with not much happening in the 4th. That fight was closer than people remember, and he did a lot of good work to the body, that Cormier still has a glaring weakness to.



That's an amazingly bad way to say he's undefeated.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 8, 2018)

Muah said:


> Holy fuck DC called it. He said he would get a knockout he might of even said first round knockout, i'm certain somebody did.



Whoever it was, it wasn't Cormier. He was on record saying he would win a decision. 



> I still want to see this eye poke everybody is talking about. This was a mismatch IMO,DC weighs more and he's way shorter, logically that means he's stronger, better wrestler and apparent now a better boxer. I wish i knew the truth about jones on whether or not he's a dirty cheater as well as Silva because this fight kinda suggest DC is the Goat. Amazing wrestler, great hands as far as UFC is concerned and I think he was throwing kicks just to let the world know he's a kicker as well. He even got in stipes head without being an asshole about it.



Not sure what "truth" there is to discuss about Jones or Silva at this point, unless you are in denial (which a lot of people are, to be fair). Don't let this fight fool you though. He isn't much of a kicker, and never has been. He has some of the worst attempts at it actually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Jul 8, 2018)

Cain was suffucation personified back in the day. Although there were times I suspected his chin.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 8, 2018)

Muah said:


> That's an amazingly bad way to say he's undefeated.



Competition matters. If you followed the sport, you would know half the wins on his resume are against mediocre or washed fighters. Wins he has outside of those HWs, like a washed Silva coming off the couch after recovering from an injury and not training, hardly mean much.


----------



## Muah (Jul 8, 2018)

did derrick win?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 8, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Cain was suffucation personified back in the day. Although there were times I suspected his chin.



His defence coming in was always questionable, as well as his range striking (even in the 3rd JDS fight, he got stunned badly a couple times, even right as the fight started, iirc). His head movement was always mediocre. All he did was basically move his head, but next to no motion with his hips, so defensively it didn't amount to much. I always felt Cormier had more craft with his boxing, but Velasquez had more craft with his in-fighting, though both operated on a high pace, uncompromising work-rate, and physical style inside. Velasquez was better transitioning his striking and grappling though. His out-put and pace was too much to handle outside of fighters who could threaten him in a phase, like Werdum with his BJJ, where he was terrified to go to the ground. Cormier has a similar game, but I don't think he threatens him enough in one phase to get it done. There are only a couple fighters I would favour over a peak Velasquez though.


----------



## Muah (Jul 8, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Whoever it was, it wasn't Cormier. He was on record saying he would win a decision.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what "truth" there is to discuss about Jones or Silva at this point, unless you are in denial (which a lot of people are, to be fair). Don't let this fight fool you though. He isn't much of a kicker, and never has been. He has some of the worst attempts at it actually.


Right, he said in the weigh in he would be considered the goat. My fanboy ears heard I will knock stipe out. 

As far as jones, maybe I am in denial about jones, JR has me thinking steroids really were in his cocaine but that's only because I know next to nothing about Peds.


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2018)

How much longer is Jones' suspension anyway? With the way Lesnar looked in his last fight (on PEDs) vs Hunt. I think DC would easily beat him.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 8, 2018)

Legend said:


> With the way Lesnar looked in his last fight (on PEDs) vs Hunt. I think DC would easily beat him.



There is no version of Lesnar that would beat Cormier. With the way his kicking looked against Hunt, that was probably the best version of him in a fight with Cormier too, who always had poor kick defence, dating back to the Barnett, and even Mir fights (it is one of the reasons I think a prime Emelianenko, and especially Filopovic, would stop him, and I would favour a couple other guys, though by decision). Cormier's defence even here looked as messy as always, but he was able to get the tie-ups against Miocic, but Miocic out-muscled and relied on strength, doesn't have much technique or leverage there outside it. He even had left knees to counter Cormier's single attempts like Barnett did, but didn't have the same application.


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> There is no version of Lesnar that would beat Cormier. With the way his kicking looked against Hunt, that was probably the best version of him in a fight with Cormier too, who always had poor kick defence, dating back to the Barnett, and even Mir fights (it is one of the reasons I think a prime Emelianenko, and especially Filopovic, would stop him, and I would favour a couple other guys, though by decision). Cormier's defence even here looked as messy as always, but he was able to get the tie-ups against Miocic, but Miocic out-muscled and relied on strength, doesn't have much technique or leverage there outside it. He even had left knees to counter Cormier's single attempts like Barnett did, but didn't have the same application.


All Brock has is Knock Out power. His cardio is shit. We make fun of him when he wrestles because he is always gassed 3 mins into a match and turns pink.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 8, 2018)

Cormier was always an underrated puncher at HW, not up there with the hardest punchers, but definitely had a crack. This had as much to do with the speed difference, and poor defence though. Miocic's chin has been shaky too. People who think Jones would be able to translate his game as well to HW are delusional. He doesn't have anywhere near the same power to threaten the elite HWs, and he knows it, which is the biggest reason he never moved up. Even at 205-lbs, Jones is one of the worst punchers among the elite guys, ito technique and power (Cormier, Gustafsson, Rumble, Oezdemir, Manuwa, a washed Shogun, and a couple others). Strength and stamina/conditioning are significant aspects which made him an ATG fighter, and it is very questionable to say the least, how much the proven doping had to do with that.


----------



## Muah (Jul 8, 2018)

youtube.com/watch?v=wZ6QgtN8VEg


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 8, 2018)

Legend said:


> All Brock has is Knock Out power. His cardio is shit. We make fun of him when he wrestles because he is always gassed 3 mins into a match and turns pink.



Lesnar standing couldn't apply much power due to his non-existent technique (and I remember the Herring thing), and looked clueless most of the time. He struggled against a 45-year-old Couture who he out-weighed by a significant margin, and even got taken down, while having difficulty controlling him. Cormier has surpassed Couture not long ago, and is better and more advanced at most aspects too.

Lesnar always had a good top game, TDs (though poor diversity), and g&p due to his size, but not much else. That is enough to take 2 rounds against a favourable style match-up against a washed Hunt, but he doesn't have much of anything for Cormier outside of easy money.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2018)

Muah said:


> That's an amazingly bad way to say he's undefeated.


he's not tho

even coked out Jones is such a superior fighter im not sure there's really a debate how much better he is than DC


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 8, 2018)

Parallax said:


> even coked out Jones is such a superior fighter im not sure there's really a debate how much better he is than DC



Uh, no he isn't. You don't know what you're talking about with that casual fan take. And that doesn't even get into the multiple time proven PED using he has succumbed to, and a large part of his game/success into an ATG was his stamina and strength, which doping is known to enhance.

Cormier just accomplished something that Jones was apprehensive to attempt his entire career.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2018)

I want to see Jones win 14 HW fights with no loses and make it look easy including the Stipe fight. Dc has always been best in HW, move up and fight him Jones.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 8, 2018)

Parallax said:


> he's not tho
> 
> even coked out Jones is such a superior fighter im not sure there's really a debate how much better he is than DC


Stop shitposting Pasta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Stop shitposting Pasta


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 8, 2018)

By the time Jones comes back, Cormier will be OLD and retired, lol.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 8, 2018)

those fucking idiots forgot to have the 2nd belt ready again!

how can you not be ready to have the iconic picture/video of Cormier holding up 2 belts?!?!?!


----------



## Muah (Jul 8, 2018)

i just realized that the only reason dc wants to fight brock lesnar is to piss of jj. as well as the huge payday.


----------



## Muah (Jul 8, 2018)

Parallax said:


> he's not thoi
> 
> even coked out Jones is such a superior fighter im not sure there's really a debate how much better he is than DC



i wouldnt say superior, one fight went to decision the other fight is dc win due to drugs usage.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 8, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> Francis vs Lewis is gonna be fireworks


This fight was absolute garbage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2018)

How long until DC forfeits the LHW Belt? Ill give it 2 weeks.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> This fight was absolute garbage


----------



## Bump (Jul 8, 2018)

Still got one more week of beeing away for work, great card last night besides the Lewis/Francis war


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 8, 2018)

Hard to see Cormier going back to 205-lbs. He is pretty much going to be 40-years-old soon, and I don't think he wants to cut the weight anymore. Plus Rockhold is moving to that weight. It is a shame he doesn't want that Gustafsson rematch. They have been two of my favourite fighters for a while now, and their fight was one of the best LHW fights ever. Gustafsson arguably won the middle rounds (Cormier definitely took 1 and 5). I think it came down to the 4th, could have seen 48-47 either way, or a 47-47 draw. 

That win against Miocic firmly cemented Cormier in the Top-10 all-time, and I have been thinking about the Jones comparison, historically. I think you can make an argument for either guy at this point. If you discount the rematch due to the NC/doping, then Cormier is ahead now, for sure.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2018)

Prime Fedor vs Prime Dc?? Who wins?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 8, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Prime Fedor vs Prime Dc?? Who wins?



I got Emelianenko for sure, just way more sound defensively in the striking with his footwork, head movement, and counter combinations. If he doesn't stop Cormier, he would sustain a very bad beating, imo. Even in the Miocic fight, Cormier was getting hit a lot, and doing that bad habit when he comes in his head being really outside his feet or up right (open to straights, which is why I think Filipovic would body him badly), and always ducking his head to the same side. His defensive footwork is pretty mediocre, and statistically Emelianenko even graded out higher than Silva and Machida as the least hit fighter during their primes. His hand traps and hand fighting would do a great job of neutralizing his jabs, and just harassing them in general. The wrists and hands, which is his main entry/threat of coming in and cutting off/initiating offence (I see Cormier having much more problems in a ring too). The hand traps and parries would also help him in landing bigger power shots. He's proficient with back-step punching and Cormier tends to get overaggressive and shows some bad defence coming in (just look at the Oezdmir fight).

He had some of the best kicks in the division too, and Cormier would be feeling those body kicks. He had quicker hand-speed, and clearly more power too. Velasquez would be a tougher match-up with his level changes, and how he transitions his game. I think Cormier would be in trouble anywhere the fight goes, tbh (even when he gets him down, he never fought a guard anywhere close to his - Cormier couldn't even get pas half guard for the most part against a washed Silva, who was chilling on the couch and didn't train, and he didn't take Mir down).

I still haven't seen a fighter that is better than he was from 2003-2005, or even all that close. Filipovic with a TKO, terrible match-up (and I was saying this long before the Jones head kick). I think Nogueira and Velasquez take decisions. Werdum might submit him, and Cormier has some bad habits with his hand placement when he works his top game. Werdum's guard would be a problem, as would his clinch game. Kharitonov and Barnett at their peak would be interesting too, and Alexander to a lesser degree (Cormier wouldn't have a speed or striking advantage, which is a big part of his HW success). Then there is Overeem at his best who on paper is a pretty bad style match-up, with his defensive wrestling, ATG clinch game, and body work. I think Cormier definitely beats anyone else.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 8, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Afg is probably watching anime with his bae currently.


I was at a banquet hall for a family gathering watching the UFC PVP on my cousin's phone along with 10 other people as music blared in the background at 6000 decibels. 

I was too broke to wager money, but I put a huge non-monetary bet that Cormier would win by UD or better so I was pretty stoked about the win.  Would never have guessed a fucking KO in the first round.  Arguably lucky shot on the button (those tend to put people to sleep) but he was legitimately outstriking Stipe anyway so he probably would've been a threat to TKO for the rest of the fight even if he didn't get the R1 stoppage.

If Cormier beats Jones at HW now...


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2018)

Jones is always goona be in trouble, doubt the fight will go down.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 8, 2018)

Also, Ngannou vs Lewis wasn't a blunt clash of styles so much as two lesbian pussies rubbing together.  Between these two pussies, Derrick Lewis is barely forgiven for the simple fact that he swept all the rounds.  Ngannou on the other hand shouldn't be allowed to see the main card until he gets at least 2 stoppages.  You have no excuse for that performance when you don't even start fighting until _after the final bell has rung_.  What, were you more concerned with getting knocked out than losing the fight?  Congrats you lame fuck, you're a joke of a fighter now.  Go shovel dirt onto a truck in Cameroon with the Rocky theme playing in the background again.

This petrified duck, this sapient vagina couldn't even give his half assed counter punches any weight half way through the fight.  Fighting isn't for him.  Hang up the gloves, put on a pair of glasses and become a preacher.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 8, 2018)

Novitsky is a slimey prick thats doing everything in his power to sell this idea Jones actually wasn't doping. Even with him and Dana doing everything in their power to get him back, he's got at least a year suspension when they reach a verdict and lord knows when that'll happen.

So the third Cormier fight could happen, but DC ain't getting younger and father time could tap on his shoulder any time soon. We may never get a definitive answer as to who really is the better fighter.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 8, 2018)

We might see another juiced to the gills Lesnar get thrown to Cormier next.  Not sure how I feel about that fight.  On the one hand, Lesnar is ass.  On the other hand, the HW division is a joke right now and it'll be nice banter to have Cormier beat up a roid bot.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 8, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Also, Ngannou vs Lewis wasn't a blunt clash of styles so much as too lesbian pussies rubbing together.  Between these two pussies, Derrick Lewis is barely forgiven for the simple fact that he swept all the rounds.  Ngannou on the other hand shouldn't be allowed to see the main card until he gets at least 2 stoppages.  You have no excuse for that performance when you don't even start fighting until _after the final bell has rung_.  What, were you more concerned with getting knocked out than losing the fight?  Congrats you lame fuck, you're a joke of a fighter now.  Go shovel dirt onto a truck in Cameroon with the Rocky theme playing in the background again.
> 
> This petrified duck, this sapient vagina couldn't even give his half assed counter punches any weight half way through the fight.  Fighting isn't for him.  Hang up the gloves, put on a pair of glasses and become a preacher.


Lewis has back spasms, can barely carry his own weight walking around, and is pretty fucking easy to pressure.

I find it hilarious in hindsight that he even had the audacity to say Stipe was intimidated by him. When Francis was shit scared of a meme fighter who admittedly thinks he sucks.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 8, 2018)

DC throwing Brock around the octagon would be quite a funny visual like in his fight with Barnett.

Even if brock walks into the octagon with a higher T/E ratio than everyone at attendanced combined, like he usually does I see DC making easy work of him.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2018)

Brock has good wrestling but that's it, old man on roids.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2018)

Give Dc a better fighter to fight.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 8, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Give Dc a better fighter to fight.


Gus or Stipe rematches are the only other alternatives available right now. Maybe Volkov and Blaydes if they keep improving. Cain is still in limbo and DC deserves a money fight.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 8, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I have been saying Cormier was the better overall fighter for years now, but Velasquez was the better HW, and would win h2h at the weight (at their peaks), imo. There are a few HWs in history I would favour over Cormier, tbh.


According to DC, Cain would win h2h even now.  DC claims that getting routinely beat up by Cain (prob not physically, but just out-sparred) leading up to the fight is why Stipe ended up being relatively easy for him.  I doubt he was just being humble either.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2018)

Dc vs Cain needs to go down.


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 9, 2018)

Cain was injured just from hearing the word "spar."


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 9, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Give Dc a better fighter to fight.


For whatever odd reason, he's down to fight Shogun next since there's no guarantee Brock is his next fight (and he plans to retire on March 20, 2019). Although he mentioned he'd fight Gus if he did something special. I'd more surprised at the fact that he'd be willing to move down again.

Edit: He's probably trolling Gustafsson lol.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 11, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Give Dc a better fighter to fight.



ehhh, UFC numbers have been god awful this year so I'm not hating on DC vs. Brock


----------



## Kuya (Jul 11, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> For whatever odd reason, he's down to fight Shogun next since there's no guarantee Brock is his next fight (and he plans to retire on March 20, 2019). Although he mentioned he'd fight Gus if he did something special. I'd more surprised at the fact that he'd be willing to move down again.
> 
> Edit: He's probably trolling Gustafsson lol.



Gus vs. DC did awful numbers and it was such a grueling fight for DC. it's just a lose-lose situation for him to be honest. I don't blame him for either wanting to add an easier fight in Shogun to his legacy and wanting to cash in on Brock.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 11, 2018)

Dc dosen't want to fight Romero but Gus will fight Romero.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 12, 2018)

Romero doesn't get to jump a weight class after 2 losses in 3 fights and then get a free title shot imo.  He should face the #1 contender.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 12, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Romero doesn't get to jump a weight class after 2 losses in 3 fights and then get a free title shot imo.  He should face the #1 contender.


He fought the champ twice, Romero vs Gus would be good.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 13, 2018)

Nick Diaz calling out DC? I thought I heard everything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 13, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Nick Diaz calling out DC? I thought I heard everything.


What?!


----------



## Kuya (Jul 14, 2018)

He's mostly calling out UFC in that IG post


----------



## Larcher (Jul 14, 2018)

Nick in general needs to either fight asap or just officially call it quits, cause his rambling is becoming hard to listen to. I guess the media and UFC are to blame as well for giving him an outlet to vent, but enough is enough.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 14, 2018)

I'll fucking fight Nick Diaz right now.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 14, 2018)

Impressive performance from Volkanovski. Crazy he didn't get the 10-8 round, completely dominated Elkins. No one at 145-lbs has been able to do that to Elkins besides Mendes, and Bektic for most of the fight before the Hail Mary. This guy is going to be a problem for the division. He is still stiff with his striking, but he is athletic and has good instincts and feel for exchanges. He could have stopped him after that overhand if he created some space, but went for the guillotine. Those were some of the hardest counter-punches I have seen in the division since Mendes, who is on this card too. There was one counter uppercut of the back foot he got, but there were always tie-ups when Elkins got hurt. Volkanovski definitely learned from the Bektic footage with how relaxed he was, and the decisions he was making as the fight went on (like sneaking up elbows after he noticed Elkins' propensity to dig for underhooks), when it could have gotten bad for him. With his stance and placement, he is very open to uppercuts though. Going to be interesting to see if he fixes that going forward, but I think he will improve his head movement and footwork after every couple strikes soon enough.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 14, 2018)

Fuck! I forgot about ufc.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 14, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Fuck! I forgot about ufc.



It is a women's fight right now, but there is still Mendes-Jury, JDS-Ivanov, Bermudez-Glenn, and Price-Brown left. The latter two could win FOTN, and it is nice to see Mendes back, who was a truly elite fighter before the time off. Ivanov was one of the best HWs outside the UFC too, so it will be interesting to see his debut.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 14, 2018)

And just after I talked up Mendes, he knocks out Jury, essentially with a left hook off a disguised overhand right which Jury was probably expecting with how tall he was standing. His wrestling/striking blend still seems as sharp as ever, though the fight didn't last long. That was the first punch he landed too. First guy to KO Elkins, Guida, and Jury. He crumpled Lamas and Meza too, and had one of the funniest body shot KOs against glass bodied McKenzie. Ever since he developed that counter-punching game with Ludwig, he reached another level. He has some of the better kicks in the division when he uses them too, but we didn't see it here.

If Mendes' conditioning is still at the level it was in 2014, he has the ability to beat anyone in the division.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 14, 2018)

KOTY? That was crazy, never seen a KO like that before. That was a great fight up to that point too, seems like Price might have gotten stunned earlier:


----------



## Bump (Jul 15, 2018)

Was hoping for a Ivanov KO


----------



## Bump (Jul 15, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> KOTY? That was crazy, never seen a KO like that before. That was a great fight up to that point too, seems like Price might have gotten stunned earlier:



Bellator with a crazy one too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 15, 2018)

Great fights tonight but just want to say sometimes you get dropped and you aren't hurt. If you don't pay attention or get hit right away, it dosen't mean you have a weak chin. Keep your hand's up in a fight regardless of how good that chin is.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 15, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> KOTY? That was crazy, never seen a KO like that before. That was a great fight up to that point too, seems like Price might have gotten stunned earlier:


Great stoppage by Herb Dean.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 15, 2018)

Chad Mendes calling out Brock Lesnar after his fight caught me off guard 

it sure feels good to have him in the mix at 145 again, this opens up some interesting matchups

I've always wanted to see him go against Max Holloway, hopefully we get to see that before Max goes up a division because of weight-cutting issues — another good matchup is Chad against Zabit Magomedsharipov, just the thought of this one makes my mouth water, I'd like this to be Zabit's next fight if he wins at UFC 228

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lurko (Jul 15, 2018)

Stringer said:


> Chad Mendes calling out Brock Lesnar after his fight caught me off guard
> 
> it sure feels good to have him in the mix at 145 again, this opens up some interesting matchups
> 
> I've always wanted to see him go against Max Holloway, hopefully we get to see that before Max goes up a division because of weight-cutting issues — another good matchup is Chad against Zabit Magomedsharipov, just the thought of this one makes my mouth water, I'd like this to be Zabit's next fight he wins at UFC 228


Zabit vs Khabib please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 15, 2018)

That ex rugby player is goona be the truth, either him or Zabit. Can't believe I missed prelims.


----------



## Bump (Jul 16, 2018)

Stringer said:


> Chad Mendes calling out Brock Lesnar after his fight caught me off guard
> 
> it sure feels good to have him in the mix at 145 again, this opens up some interesting matchups
> 
> I've always wanted to see him go against Max Holloway, hopefully we get to see that before Max goes up a division because of weight-cutting issues — another good matchup is Chad against Zabit Magomedsharipov, just the thought of this one makes my mouth water, I'd like this to be Zabit's next fight if he wins at UFC 228



The Lesnar callout has Faber written all over it 

The Mendes/Max fight I ahve dreamed of however I see Max moving up and vacating the belt, just a hunch
However that means Ortega/Stevens title fight (if he gets past Aldo) that leaves Mendes with Frankie/Aldo which I dont want so maybe give him Alexander Volkanovski? loved the callout so why not

Zabit gets winner?


----------



## Stringer (Jul 16, 2018)

Bump said:


> The Lesnar callout has Faber written all over it
> 
> The Mendes/Max fight I ahve dreamed of however I see Max moving up and vacating the belt, just a hunch
> However that means Ortega/Stevens title fight (if he gets past Aldo) that leaves Mendes with Frankie/Aldo which I dont want so maybe give him Alexander Volkanovski? loved the callout so why not
> ...


props to Volkanovski if he gets that fight but frankly that's something I would have advised against at this stage of his development — Mendes is a big step up in competition for him, I see that bout being as one-sided as as Frankie vs Yair was at UFC 211

I won't lie, at this point I'd see Zabit go against anyone, this guy's free-flowing style is so damn fun to watch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Jul 16, 2018)

Stringer said:


> props to Volkanovski if he gets that fight but frankly that's something I would have advised against at this stage of his development — Mendes is a big step up in competition for him, I see that bout being as one-sided as as Frankie vs Yair was at UFC 211
> 
> I won't lie, at this point I'd see Zabit go against anyone, this guy's free-flowing style is so damn fun to watch



I could see Volk holding his own tbh but honeslty the FW divison that is so "stacked" most of the guys that are out of the top 3 cant seem to get in the title picture and the top 5 all have traded wins/loses with each other no "real" new matchups if you feel me so if Mendes/Volk does happen its a win-win because either guy wins you could propel him into a tilte fight or with one more win after of course Ortega/Stevens because Cub who I wanted to get the shot honestly cant beat any of the top 3 FWs who would be champs tbh


btw sig stock?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Jul 16, 2018)

Bump said:


> I could see Volk holding his own tbh but honeslty the FW divison that is so "stacked" most of the guys that are out of the top 3 cant seem to get in the title picture and the top 5 all have traded wins/loses with each other no "real" new matchups if you feel me so if Mendes/Volk does happen its a win-win because either guy wins you could propel him into a tilte fight or with one more win after of course Ortega/Stevens because Cub who I wanted to get the shot honestly cant beat any of the top 3 FWs who would be champs tbh
> 
> 
> btw sig stock?


here you go: 

you like her from the back, now wait 'til you see her whole body:  

 Story From iShares by BlackRock 

Looking to lower your tax bill?
See more →


have fun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Jul 16, 2018)

Stringer said:


> here you go:
> 
> you like her from the back, now wait 'til you see her whole body:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bump (Jul 16, 2018)

Stringer said:


> here you go:
> 
> you like her from the back, now wait 'til you see her whole body:
> 
> ...







Former Obd Lurker. said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 16, 2018)

Bump said:


>


----------



## Bump (Jul 17, 2018)

Fireworks, should of been bigger imo and hopefully Rorys belt is on the line in all his fights


----------



## Lurko (Jul 17, 2018)

Bump said:


> Fireworks, should of been bigger imo and hopefully Rorys belt is on the line in all his fights


Rory about to teach Page an lesson or two.


----------



## Bump (Jul 17, 2018)

Hopefully Daley joins i want see that Semtex/MVP fight bad


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2018)

Bump said:


> Fireworks, should of been bigger imo and hopefully Rorys belt is on the line in all his fights



I have always wanted the UFC to do more tournaments. The most they have done, that wasn't TUF related, have been unofficial 4-man tourneys, which barely count. Those Grand Prix in PRIDE were one of the reasons many still regard that era as the golden age of MMA entertainment. Even the Strikeforce one was good. Like you all talked about the FW talent, arguably the best in the sport (certainly Top-3 with LW and BW); imagine a tournament with:

Bektic
Volkanovski
Emmett
Swanson-Carneiro winner
Magomedsharipov
Johnson-Fili winner
Glenn
Amirkhani
Allen

Guys like Aldo, Edgar, Mendes, Ortega, and Stephens might be a bit above that pecking order right now, and Bermudez, Lamas, Kattar, Jury, etc. below due to recent losses/rematch possibilities in the tournament, but even some of them included would make it great. Dawodu is one of the more promising prospects right now too, but he choked in his UFC debut.

I just realized Choi is going to be off for his military service pretty soon, too bad.


----------



## Bump (Jul 18, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I have always wanted the UFC to do more tournaments. The most they have done, that wasn't TUF related, have been unofficial 4-man tourneys, which barely count. Those Grand Prix in PRIDE were one of the reasons many still regard that era as the golden age of MMA entertainment. Even the Strikeforce one was good. Like you all talked about the FW talent, arguably the best in the sport (certainly Top-3 with LW and BW); imagine a tournament with:
> 
> Bektic
> Volkanovski
> ...




Their FW would be amazing too and when DC retires as HW champ they could have a tournament too and that would solve the issue with ranked guys not wanting to fight guys arnt high as ranked


----------



## Bump (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 19, 2018)

Till vs Woodley! Wtf is the Ufc doing?!


----------



## Bump (Jul 20, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Till vs Woodley! Wtf is the Ufc doing?!



They thirsty for a title fight for 228 but Colby isnt ready and tbh Woodley was hurt was awhile. I get he is the champ but Till still needs one more fight fight because that weight cut was brutal

Also Ariel saying they targeting 





> Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza vs. David Branch has been verbally agreed to for the Nov. 3 show in New York, sources told ESPN.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2018)

Bump said:


> They thirsty for a title fight for 228 but Colby isnt ready and tbh Woodley was hurt was awhile. I get he is the champ but Till still needs one more fight fight because that weight cut was brutal
> 
> Also Ariel saying they targeting


The fight almost happend but Tyron didn't want the fight.


----------



## Bump (Jul 20, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> The fight almost happend but Tyron didn't want the fight.



Id love to see the fight but they should do Colby first, just another reason an interm belt is shit if they do Till/Woodley


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2018)

Till needs to prove better wrestling first, let him kill Colby. Colby will be on life alert after Till kos him.


----------



## Bump (Jul 21, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Till needs to prove better wrestling first, let him kill Colby. Colby will be on life alert after Till kos him.



WW has so much great fights to look forward too, I see Perry/Cowboy is announced


----------



## Larcher (Jul 21, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Till needs to prove better wrestling first, let him kill Colby. Colby will be on life alert after Till kos him.


Like all British fighters, I always need to see how they hold up against wrestlers. Our countries training camps don't tend to emphasise wrestling, as shown by most our noteable fighters.

Bisping is an exception, but he trained in the US for the 2nd half of his career and even when he trained in the uk he had rampage to scramble with.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 21, 2018)

White too ready to rush fighters.


----------



## Bump (Jul 21, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Like all British fighters, I always need to see how they hold up against wrestlers. Our countries training camps don't tend to emphasise wrestling, as shown by most our noteable fighters.
> 
> Bisping is an exception, but he trained in the US for the 2nd half of his career and even when he trained in the uk he had rampage to scramble with.



True and both Woodley and Colby are wrestlers so either win he will be tested



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> White too ready to rush fighters.



True. However Till did beat the #2 WW so he kinda should get the belt if rankings meant shit


----------



## Lurko (Jul 21, 2018)

Bump said:


> True and both Woodley and Colby are wrestlers so either win he will be tested
> 
> 
> 
> True. However Till did beat the #2 WW so he kinda should get the belt if rankings meant shit


I mean he got right back up from Wonder Boy's Td but Twood is different but Till is strong as fuck and is an pressure fighter. Something Woodley dosen't do well against.


----------



## Bump (Jul 21, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I mean he got right back up from Wonder Boy's Td but Twood is different but Till is strong as fuck and is an pressure fighter. Something Woodley dosen't do well against.



Yeah thats a good style match up for Till tbh


----------



## Lurko (Jul 21, 2018)

Bump said:


> Yeah thats a good style match up for Till tbh


If Twood can't beat Till. Only Gsp can.


----------



## Bump (Jul 22, 2018)

guys watching the ufc Germany?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2018)

Bump said:


> guys watching the ufc Germany?


The fights aren't that good so no.


----------



## Bump (Jul 22, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> The fights aren't that good so no.



Main card is good bro, whatcha seeing?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2018)

Bump said:


> Main card is good bro, whatcha seeing?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2018)

Bump said:


> Main card is good bro, whatcha seeing?


Too lazy honestly.


----------



## Bump (Jul 22, 2018)

Shogun got murdered


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2018)

Bump said:


> Shogun got murdered


----------



## Larcher (Jul 22, 2018)

I was enjoying what felt like Shoguns resurgence while it lasted. 

Gegard is the only Pride fighter still standing tall.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2018)

Good thing I didn't watch Ufc today.


----------



## Bump (Jul 22, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


>









Larcher said:


> I was enjoying what felt like Shoguns resurgence while it lasted.
> 
> Gegard is the only Pride fighter still standing tall.



Yeah I kinda knew he was going get KOed but I had hope he might win and get a title shot, dreams.



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Good thing I didn't watch Ufc today.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2018)

Bump said:


> Yeah I kinda knew he was going get KOed but I had hope he might win and get a title shot, dreams.


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 23, 2018)

I wonder what happened to Costas/Weidman? Rockhold changed his mind about 205 when he found out about Romero

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> I wonder what happened to Costas/Weidman? Rockhold changed his mind about 205 when he found out about Romero


The Rematch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Jul 23, 2018)

@afgpride @Lucifer Morningstar @Nihonjin @Kuya @Stringer @Anyone else 

Thoughts?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2018)

Larcher said:


> @afgpride @Lucifer Morningstar @Nihonjin @Kuya @Stringer @Anyone else
> 
> Thoughts?


Human Cockfighting lmao.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2018)

If he wants to fight then let him fight Cm Punk.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 23, 2018)

Newell is far too experienced and accomplished to fight Punk. He'd embarass him worst than Jackson and almost as bad as Gall.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 23, 2018)

Larcher said:


> @afgpride @Lucifer Morningstar @Nihonjin @Kuya @Stringer @Anyone else
> 
> Thoughts?



To be worried about Newell possibly getting hurt, when he's 14-1 with his only loss being against Gaethje is ridiculous to say the least.

It's MMA at the highest level. Everyone not named Jon Jones or Khabib Nurmagomedov got hurt at some point in their career. It's part of the job description.

Besides, no way he's ever going to get more hurt than:



or



So yea, Dana's full of shit. It's not about Newell getting hurt, it's about the PR nightmare that would follow if that were to happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Newell is far too experienced and accomplished to fight Punk. He'd embarass him worst than Jackson and almost as bad as Gall.


That's why you feed him to Cm first, it would be funny to see Cm get ass kicked by a guy with one arm.


----------



## Bump (Jul 24, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> I wonder what happened to Costas/Weidman? Rockhold changed his mind about 205 when he found out about Romero



Rockhold has an easier time getting to MW title 


Former Obd Lurker. said:


> The Rematch!







Larcher said:


> @afgpride @Lucifer Morningstar @Nihonjin @Kuya @Stringer @Anyone else
> 
> Thoughts?



Cant wait for tonight, thats all i gotta say


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 24, 2018)

Wat?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Wat?


Wtf? Dana is nuts to make that fight happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2018)

Shit I thought the Till fight was bad that he tried to pull against Twood but this fight is just wtf. I'm goona throw some bait so people will watch the pretty boy get his asshole ripped a new one.


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 24, 2018)

So it appears that Romero/Costas isn't 100% confirmed, and the UFC is announcing fights before anyone has agreed or signed.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> So it appears that Romero/Costas isn't 100% confirmed, and the UFC is announcing fights before anyone has agreed or signed.


Yoel is goona kill him, Costa has no ground game.


----------



## Bump (Jul 24, 2018)

shambles


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2018)

Bump said:


> shambles


I'm ready to cry. Till better have good Td.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2018)

Dana why?


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 24, 2018)

The UFC needs to get their shit together. MMA is back and neck with soccer, he said


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> The UFC needs to get their shit together. MMA is back and neck with soccer, he said


Dana White needs to be fired. You should milk that cashcow Till before you just throw him in the octagon but atleast Till has an chance unlike Colby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2018)

Colby is goona be sooo pissed off.


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 24, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Dana White needs to be fired. You should milk that cashcow Till before you just throw him in the octagon but atleast Till has an chance unlike Colby.


You could make a WWE script out of this shit. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> You could make a WWE script out of this shit. Lol.


We got Fucking Lesnar on roids fighting Dc next. Ufc is becoming an WWE type of place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2018)

I just can't wait for Colby's reaction.


----------



## Bump (Jul 24, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Wat?





Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Wtf? Dana is nuts to make that fight happen.



This fight makes sense if Style Bender is getting Silva and I like the whole MW tourdemnt going on with 230



Azzuri said:


> So it appears that Romero/Costas isn't 100% confirmed, and the UFC is announcing fights before anyone has agreed or signed.



UFC Doing shiteeeeee


----------



## Bump (Jul 24, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I'm ready to cry. Till better have good Td.



I choosing Till tbh



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I just can't wait for Colby's reaction.



Going be great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2018)

Bump said:


> I choosing Till tbh
> 
> 
> 
> Going be great


Till about to pull an Mcgregor and suprise everyone!


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2018)

Bump said:


> This fight makes sense if Style Bender is getting Silva and I like the whole MW tourdemnt going on with 230
> 
> 
> 
> UFC Doing shiteeeeee


Bump you seem a little drunk. Am I right?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2018)

Colby's reaction=


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 24, 2018)

Wakanda shit is this?
I hope Till knocks him the fuck out tbh.

Also poor Colby.
Dude got stripped after 1 month


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> Wakanda shit is this?
> I hope Till knocks him the fuck out tbh.
> 
> Also poor Colby.
> Dude got stripped after 1 month


He never got to give the belt to trump.


----------



## Bump (Jul 24, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Till about to pull an Mcgregor and suprise everyone!



Till 3rd round KO



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Bump you seem a little drunk. Am I right?







Mythoclast said:


> Wakanda shit is this?
> I hope Till knocks him the fuck out tbh.
> 
> Also poor Colby.
> Dude got stripped after 1 month



Iterm title means shit now lol Tony & Colby get stripped im glad Ortega declined the iterm belt



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> He never got to give the belt to trump.






Anyone watching DWTNC? Poor Newell getting wrecked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2018)

Bump said:


> Till 3rd round KO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I didn't want to see him possibly get wrecked.


----------



## Bump (Jul 24, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> No I didn't want to see him possibly get wrecked.



Yeah he didnt look good


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2018)

Bump said:


> Yeah he didnt look good


Did he put up an good fight?


----------



## Bump (Jul 24, 2018)

New fights for 228



> A pair of matchups between ranked contenders highlighted a slew of fight announcements made official by the UFC on Tuesday for Sept. 8 at .
> 
> Chief among the announcements was a strawweight contest between former Invicta FC and UFC champion  (14-5) and undefeated _The Ultimate Fighter 23_ winner  (7-0). Also made official was a bantamweight bout between top-10 fighters  (14-3) and  (17-1), as well as a lightweight matchup between longtime UFC veteran  (28-11, 1 NC) and Alex White (12-3).
> 
> UFC 228 takes place at the American Airlines Center in Dallas, Texas. The event is headlined by a pair of title fights,  for the welterweight belt and  for the women’s flyweight strap.





> An updated UFC 228 fight card can be seen below.
> 
> 
> vs.
> ...


----------



## Bump (Jul 24, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Did he put up an good fight?



Nick had a pretty easy fight on paper, a team alpha male wrestling trainer who hasnt fought it almost 2 years. However this guy brought the fight to Newell. He had his moments but his shots were slower than his oppent, also I think he was fishing for the KO because of the shows nature instead of going for his guillotine. He may of thought he couldn't take him down but I saw no real TDs from him


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2018)

Bump said:


> New fights for 228


That's an stacked card.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2018)

Bump said:


> Nick had a pretty easy fight on paper, a team alpha male wrestling trainer who hasnt fought it almost 2 years. However this guy brought the fight to Newell. He had his moments but his shots were slower than his oppent, also I think he was fishing for the KO because of the shows nature instead of going for his guillotine. He may of thought he couldn't take him down but I saw no real TDs from him


Now Dana White goona bitch more.


----------



## Bump (Jul 24, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> That's an stacked card.



Yeah I wish 227 had some depth besides the main and co main 



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Now Dana White goona bitch more.



He still has a name I could see him getting a short notice fight, you never know but yeah expect the bitches to happen


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2018)

Bump said:


> Yeah I wish 227 had some depth besides the main and co main
> 
> 
> 
> He still has a name I could see him getting a short notice fight, you never know but yeah expect the bitches to happen


Cody vs Tj 2!


----------



## Bump (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2018)

Bump said:


> Yeah I wish 227 had some depth besides the main and co main
> 
> 
> 
> He still has a name I could see him getting a short notice fight, you never know but yeah expect the bitches to happen


It's ok Bump.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 24, 2018)

Nicco is gonna get rekt


----------



## Bump (Jul 24, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> It's ok Bump.







Mythoclast said:


> Nicco is gonna get rekt


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 24, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I just can't wait for Colby's reaction.


Didn't he claim that Woodley was scared of him or some shit when Woodley had surgery? The iron knee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Jul 25, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Didn't he claim that Woodley was scared of him or some shit when Woodley had surgery? The iron knee





Someone clip Colby pleaseee


----------



## Lurko (Jul 25, 2018)

Bump said:


> Someone clip Colby pleaseee


----------



## Bump (Jul 25, 2018)

makes sense if DC wants to defend tbh


----------



## Haro (Jul 25, 2018)

I'll be checking out Rory vs Moose guys

its 20 minutes from my house and nosebleeds aren't expensive especially for a Bellator event

Super excited! I saw 226 live and had the time of my life. Rory is my 2nd favorite fighter ever, only behind DC and seeing him ALSO be a double champ would be too fucking hype

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Haro (Jul 25, 2018)

Bump said:


> makes sense if DC wants to defend tbh



I get DC's personal issues with Gus but DC beats the fuck out of any LHW that isn't gus currently. He made volkan look like a joke with that crucifix


----------



## Bump (Jul 25, 2018)

Haro said:


> I get DC's personal issues with Gus but DC beats the fuck out of any LHW that isn't gus currently. He made volkan look like a joke with that crucifix



However Gus lasts victory was a 2017 win over Glover, Corey has a 2018 victory over him so he kinda make sense


----------



## Haro (Jul 25, 2018)

Bump said:


> However Gus lasts victory was a 2017 win over Glover, Corey has a 2018 victory over him so he kinda make sense



Fair enough but gus IS the number 1 contender. Had a very close fight with DC and arguably beat jones


----------



## Lurko (Jul 25, 2018)

Haro said:


> Fair enough but gus IS the number 1 contender. Had a very close fight with DC and arguably beat jones


Gus can beat both Jones and Dc if he dosen't choke later rounds. Shit I think he beat Jones but that goes to show why Dc might not want that fight.


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 26, 2018)

Now that I think about it, Gus has pulled out of a lot of fights.


----------



## Bump (Jul 26, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Gus can beat both Jones and Dc if he dosen't choke later rounds. Shit I think he beat Jones but that goes to show why Dc might not want that fight.



errrrr



Azzuri said:


> Now that I think about it, Gus has pulled out of a lot of fights.



ALOT 



 this shit getting out of control LHW is horrid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haro (Jul 26, 2018)

If rory beats moose and wins the WW grand prix he is without a doubt the 2nd best welterweight ever.


----------



## Bump (Jul 26, 2018)

Haro said:


> If rory beats moose and wins the WW grand prix he is without a doubt the 2nd best welterweight ever.



Close, still want see him defend the belt a couple times, see how that nose holding up


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 26, 2018)

What would beating Mousasi have to do with his WW career? That fight wouldn't be at 170-lbs. It would take quite a bit more than the tourney win for him to surpass someone like Lawler or Woodley at this point, let alone Hughes, who is firmly in the #2 spot. Winning that tourney would definitely have him over guys like Condit, Diaz, Fitch, Shields, and probably Hendricks, just basing off their WW career.


----------



## Haro (Jul 26, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> What would beating Mousasi have to do with his WW career? That fight wouldn't be at 170-lbs. It would take quite a bit more than the tourney win for him to surpass someone like Lawler or Woodley at this point, let alone Hughes, who is firmly in the #2 spot. Winning that tourney would definitely have him over guys like Condit, Diaz, Fitch, Shields, and probably Hendricks, just basing off their WW career.



IMO Hughes while having a overall massive amount of wins falls short on the big names he's beaten compared to others. His run from his first loss to BJ all the way to the headkick loss to GSP is undoubtedly great.

Lawler is up there for sure. No doubt about it. But I don't put woodley even close to being high up in the rankings of WW.

Jake Shields has way better wins on his record then Woodley. Woodleys record is overrated heavily.


----------



## Haro (Jul 26, 2018)

Nick Diaz is a slept on welterweight too IMO

Dude has a fantastic record and while his fight against GSP was one-sided not in his favor it doesn't change how well he has performed against a bunch of other competition.

Him beating prime gomi at 165 I believe is impressive as hell. He just gets a bad rap cause the Diaz bros have annoying fans


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 26, 2018)

Haro said:


> IMO Hughes while having a overall massive amount of wins falls short on the big names he's beaten compared to others. His run from his first loss to BJ all the way to the headkick loss to GSP is undoubtedly great.
> 
> Lawler is up there for sure. No doubt about it. But I don't put woodley even close to being high up in the rankings of WW.
> 
> Jake Shields has way better wins on his record then Woodley. Woodleys record is overrated heavily.



Shields at WW doesn't have a particularly noteworthy resume. If anyone's record is overrated, it is his. Two of his best wins were at MW against Hendo and Lawler, which was honestly his best weight, considering the weight drain. He was never dominant either. He beat Condit when he wasn't a noteworthy fighter, and was getting choked by Pat Healy within months of their fight. Same story with Pyle. Menne was washed when he beat him. His top wins at 170-lbs are Sakurai, Okami, Kampmann, Woodley, and Maia. Guys like Daley and Kikuchi were solid enough, Top-20 to 25 wins. The Palhares fight is worth mentioning, as Shields was in control, and Palhares was a top guy at the time, before the blatant eye gouging.

If you look at the top wins I mentioned, they were all controversial decisions aside from the Sakurai fight, and there were a few at the time who thought Okami might have won, but they were a minority. He almost flopped in the Kampmann fight when his hype was at its peak (barely won, and was arguably a draw), and a decent number (though not majority) scored the Woodley fight against him, and it was pretty split regarding Maia.

Woodley's best wins are Maia, Wonderboy, Lawler, Gastelum, DHK, Condit, and Koscheck. Daley and Hieron were both Top-20 when Woodley beat him. Mein was a solid Top-20 to 25 guy at the time, but Saffiedine wasn't a noteworthy fighter then. Obviously the Wonderboy fights have controversy, and the rematch was one of the most split results I have seen. The 1st fight, a lot scored it a draw, but more people thought Woodley won than Wonderboy, and he was close to ending it numerous times (not PRIDE rules obviously, but he did far more damage, and I think you could make a stronger case for him winning than Wonderboy for the 1st one). Woodley decisively won all the other fights, including 4 stoppages early in the fight. And Woodley's own fight with Shields was pretty close to split. He stuffed all his TD attempts, and it was mostly both of them in the clinch, with very little offence happening either way. 

I don't see much of a case for Shields over Woodley as a WW. If you want to talk P4P and bring up Shields' MW career, that is an argument you can make.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 26, 2018)

GSP

Hughes

Lawler
Woodley

Hendricks
Condit
Diaz

Fitch
Shields
MacDonald

is probably how I would rank the Top-10, for now. MacDonald will surely continue to rise though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haro (Jul 26, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Shields at WW doesn't have a particularly noteworthy resume. If anyone's record is overrated, it is his. Two of his best wins were at MW against Hendo and Lawler, which was honestly his best weight, considering the weight drain. He was never dominant either. He beat Condit when he wasn't a noteworthy fighter, and was getting choked by Pat Healy around the same time. Same story with Pyle. Menne was washed when he beat him. His top wins at 170-lbs are Sakurai, Okami, Kampmann, Woodley, and Maia. Guys like Daley and Kikuchi were solid enough, Top-20 to 25 wins. The Palhares fight is worth mentioning, as Shields was in control, and Palhares was a top guy at the time, before the blatant eye gouging.
> 
> If you look at the top wins I mentioned, they were all controversial decisions aside from the Sakurai fight, and there were a few at the time who thought Okami might have won, but they were a minority. He almost flopped in the Kampmann fight when his hype was at its peak (barely won, and was arguably a draw), and a decent number (though not majority) scored the Woodley fight against him, and it was pretty split regarding Maia.
> 
> Woodley's best wins are Maia, Wonderboy, Lawler, Gastelum, DHK, Condit, and Koscheck. Daley and Hieron were both Top-20 when Woodley beat him. Mein was a solid Top-20 to 25 guy at the time, but Saffiedine wasn't a noteworthy fighter then. Obviously the Wonderboy fights have controversy, and the rematch was one of the most split results I have seen. The 1st fight, a lot scored it a draw, but more people thought Woodley won than Wonderboy, and he was close to ending it numerous times (not PRIDE rules obviously, but he did far more damage, and I think you could make a stronger case for him winning than Wonderboy for the 1st one). Woodley decisively won all the other fights, including 4 stoppages early in the fight. And Woodley's own fight with Shields was pretty close to split. He stuffed all his TD attempts, and it was mostly both of them in the clinch, with very little offence happening either way.



While shields does have a lot of SD's on his record his style of fighting (which is glorified lay n pray) is somewhat to the cause of that. 
Overall looking at his skill set, I don't understand wrestling to a high degree but his BJJ might aswell be the best at WW. Diaz, Maia and GSP IMO are still behind him by a good amount.
Woodleys best performance out of those are easily lawler and Josh. Koscheck was clearly already on a downward spiral at that point.

His fights against wonderboy weren't anything too special to me and his fight with Maia isn't anything to run home to about either. Sure he won but didn't show off any particular skills that put him above most for me. Condit was taking it to him until he spinning shitted his leg in half so take that win as you will.


----------



## Haro (Jul 26, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> GSP
> 
> Hughes
> 
> ...



I put macdonald above Fitch honestly. He had close fights with condit and lawler (lawler twice) and only lost in bad fashion to wondermeme

I could put rory in my top 5. IMO he can beat alot of those guys on that list


----------



## Lurko (Jul 26, 2018)

Shame Ben Askren never came to the ufc. He might have been Goat Ww.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 26, 2018)

Rory has always had one problem... His nose.


----------



## Haro (Jul 26, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Shame Ben Askren never came to the ufc. He might have been Goat Ww.



You should be saying that about douglas lima


----------



## Lurko (Jul 26, 2018)

Haro said:


> You should be saying that about douglas lima


Either one is good but one humps you the entire fight and other mixes it up.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 26, 2018)

Haro said:


> While shields does have a lot of SD's on his record his style of fighting (which is glorified lay n pray) is somewhat to the cause of that.
> Overall looking at his skill set, I don't understand wrestling to a high degree but his BJJ might aswell be the best at WW. Diaz, Maia and GSP IMO are still behind him by a good amount.
> Woodleys best performance out of those are easily lawler and Josh. Koscheck was clearly already on a downward spiral at that point.



A lot of the stuff that had the judges giving him the win over Maia wasn't even technical BJJ. If you were judging the grappling there from a BJJ perspective, Maia won it pretty clearly, but obviously MMA is different. Shields had a decently malleable style on the ground. Palhares' BJJ is up there too, but Shields was winning, though not due to some overwhelming BJJ advantage. 

The DHK performance was impressive too. Koscheck was on the downside of his career, but I believe he was still ranked Top-10, and just 2 fights prior, he had a very controversial decision with Hendricks. 



> His fights against wonderboy weren't anything too special to me and his fight with Maia isn't anything to run home to about either. Sure he won but didn't show off any particular skills that put him above most for me. Condit was taking it to him until he spinning shitted his leg in half so take that win as you will.



Well, the 1st fight was a very good one. Won FOTN on one of the most stacked cards of the year. He showed incredible TDD against Maia, and knocked him down, generally coasted but he was always ahead, 5-0'd, and had a shoulder injury during the fight. It was the type of performance Silva stans pretend he had against Maia. You aren't remembering the Condit fight clearly. Woodley was tagging him, and stunned him pretty bad with a counter-punch early on. Condit does take a while to get going in fights, and was throwing more before the injury, but Woodley was comfortably ahead. 



Haro said:


> I put macdonald above Fitch honestly. He had close fights with condit and lawler (lawler twice) and only lost in bad fashion to wondermeme
> 
> I could put rory in my top 5. IMO he can beat alot of those guys on that list



I could understand that. I always felt Fitch was overrated, very one dimensional, and didn't really beat impressive fighters when he was unanimously considered the #2 WW and even on P4P lists. The best guy he beat during that span outside of Sanchez and Alves was by far Pierce, who nearly knocked him out, and arguably won. The rest of the guys he was beating weren't very good, and he had that whole AKA thing with Koscheck, which would have told more.. I think MacDonald is the superior overall fighter for sure, but he is kind of lacking on his resume. It was only since like 2013 when he was beating top WWs, with the Ellenberger win. Pyle and Penn were solid wins though, but Mills and Diaz, lol? I think some overrate resumes, where at a certain point if they beat enough styles/top fighters, I wouldn't count it for much more, and just look to evaluate the fighter as a whole, but MacDonald still needs to prove some things, imo. The tourney is the right stage for that. 

I don't hold the Condit fight against him. He was very green then, and showed a great account of himself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 26, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Shame Ben Askren never came to the ufc. He might have been Goat Ww.



GOAT grappler at the weight, possibly. Overall? I don't see it. Shame he didn't want to test himself against the elites, but can't blame the guy with how much money he has been making overseas against lighter competition.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 26, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> GOAT grappler at the weight, possibly. Overall? I don't see it. Shame he didn't want to test himself against the elites, but can't blame the guy with how much money he has been making overseas against easier competition.


He wanted to get in the Ufc but Dana had to be an asshole and not let him in. Dana...


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 26, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> GSP
> 
> Hughes
> 
> ...


What about Pat Miletich?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 26, 2018)

afgpride said:


> What about Pat Miletich?



I might put him at the top of the next group of guys.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 26, 2018)

I don't understand how people doubt Ben Askren could have been a top WW. Numerous UFC fighters made up for their lackluster striking with wrestling pedigrees not even close to his.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haro (Jul 26, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I could understand that. I always felt Fitch was overrated, very one dimensional, and didn't really beat impressive fighters when he was unanimously considered the #2 WW and even on P4P lists. The best guy he beat during that span outside of Sanchez and Alves was by far Pierce, who nearly knocked him out, and arguably won. The rest of the guys he was beating weren't very good, and he had that whole AKA thing with Koscheck, which would have told more.. I think MacDonald is the superior overall fighter for sure, but he is kind of lacking on his resume. It was only since like 2013 when he was beating top WWs, with the Ellenberger win. Pyle and Penn were solid wins though, but Mills and Diaz, lol? I think some overrate resumes, where at a certain point if they beat enough styles/top fighters, I wouldn't count it for much more, and just look to evaluate the fighter as a whole, but MacDonald still needs to prove some things, imo. The tourney is the right stage for that.
> 
> I don't hold the Condit fight against him. He was very green then, and showed a great account of himself.



Completely agree with you on the resume part. He's been adding good names to it like Daley and Lima but outside of woodley he hasn't "beaten" the highest of the highs (I think lima could beat most current UFC WW's IMO)

His lawler fights showed his stupidly good stand up skills. His Muay thai leg kicks which are lighting fast combined with his somewhat flashy kickboxing helped take on Lawlers pure boxing. Most guys would crack under not being able to take lawler down to work their thing but Rory standing with him showed off how versatile he is.

Him vs Condit could have gone either way. And standing with condit is not something you should try. So the TKO isn't too bad on his record

Coming from someone who likes to play butterfly guard when on the bottom (im a white belt lol) his is beyond anyone else's currently. He shows legit no struggle when someone rides him which gives me some hope for his fight against moose.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 27, 2018)

Larcher said:


> I don't understand how people doubt Ben Askren could have been a top WW. Numerous UFC fighters made up for their lackluster striking with wrestling pedigrees not even close to his.



He already proved he was a top WW with the Koreshkov and Lima performances (granted, Koreshkov hadn't entered his prime yet), and to a lesser extent, Amoussou. But the Zuffa zombies are always swayed by White and any fighters them deem anti-UFC. There was a time when many of the same fans called organizations like WEC and Strikeforce the B-Leagues, before many of those fighters came into the UFC and became champions, top level fighters/title contenders, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haro (Jul 27, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> He already proved he was a top WW with the Koreshkov and Lima performances (granted, Koreshkov hadn't entered his prime yet), and to a lesser extent, Amoussou. But the Zuffa zombies are always swayed by White and any fighters them deem anti-UFC. There was a time when many of the same fans called organizations like WEC and Strikeforce the B-Leagues, before many of those fighters came into the UFC and became champions, top level fighters/title contenders, etc.



Askren not fighting rory is ridiculous IMO but hey if you wanna fight GSP so badly why not fight the closest thing possible to him.

People who shit on strikeforce don't realize that it literally took over the UFC's MW


----------



## Bump (Jul 27, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> What would beating Mousasi have to do with his WW career? That fight wouldn't be at 170-lbs. It would take quite a bit more than the tourney win for him to surpass someone like Lawler or Woodley at this point, let alone Hughes, who is firmly in the #2 spot. Winning that tourney would definitely have him over guys like Condit, Diaz, Fitch, Shields, and probably Hendricks, just basing off their WW career.



Beating Mouse wont do anything to his WW carrer right now but once he gets a few defenses in with that belt becuase Bellator has a solid WW divsion right now he can use the MW win as bonus to asert himself up the WW Ladder.



Haro said:


> IMO Hughes while having a overall massive amount of wins falls short on the big names he's beaten compared to others. His run from his first loss to BJ all the way to the headkick loss to GSP is undoubtedly great.
> 
> Lawler is up there for sure. No doubt about it. But I don't put woodley even close to being high up in the rankings of WW.
> 
> Jake Shields has way better wins on his record then Woodley. Woodleys record is overrated heavily.



Huges is way over everyone you now named  and woodley isnt even ranked imo he hasnt done anything to establish himself as top WW. He barely beat Wonderboy, I give him the Maia win as rank but slow down buddy



Haro said:


> Nick Diaz is a slept on welterweight too IMO
> 
> Dude has a fantastic record and while his fight against GSP was one-sided not in his favor it doesn't change how well he has performed against a bunch of other competition.
> 
> Him beating prime gomi at 165 I believe is impressive as hell. He just gets a bad rap cause the Diaz bros have annoying fans



Diaz is one of my favorite fighters but his resume at WW is sketchy tbh. 





> how well he has performed against a bunch of other competition.


  as you said doesnt make him top WW tho does make him good in a very stacked history of WWs



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Shields at WW doesn't have a particularly noteworthy resume. If anyone's record is overrated, it is his. Two of his best wins were at MW against Hendo and Lawler, which was honestly his best weight, considering the weight drain. He was never dominant either. He beat Condit when he wasn't a noteworthy fighter, and was getting choked by Pat Healy within months of their fight. Same story with Pyle. Menne was washed when he beat him. His top wins at 170-lbs are Sakurai, Okami, Kampmann, Woodley, and Maia. Guys like Daley and Kikuchi were solid enough, Top-20 to 25 wins. The Palhares fight is worth mentioning, as Shields was in control, and Palhares was a top guy at the time, before the blatant eye gouging.
> 
> If you look at the top wins I mentioned, they were all controversial decisions aside from the Sakurai fight, and there were a few at the time who thought Okami might have won, but they were a minority. He almost flopped in the Kampmann fight when his hype was at its peak (barely won, and was arguably a draw), and a decent number (though not majority) scored the Woodley fight against him, and it was pretty split regarding Maia.
> 
> ...



 this post is gold 100% agree with everything you said cant even add on anything  you getting rep for that bitch



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> GSP
> 
> Hughes
> 
> ...



GSP
Hughes
Lawler
Hendricks
Woodley
Condit
Diaz
Fitch
Shields
MacDonald

slight differences and I agree Macdonald has way more time to grow also so does Woodley  





Haro said:


> While shields does have a lot of SD's on his record his style of fighting (which is glorified lay n pray) is somewhat to the cause of that.
> Overall looking at his skill set, I don't understand wrestling to a high degree but his BJJ might aswell be the best at WW. Diaz, Maia and GSP IMO are still behind him by a good amount.
> Woodleys best performance out of those are easily lawler and Josh. Koscheck was clearly already on a downward spiral at that point.
> 
> His fights against wonderboy weren't anything too special to me and his fight with Maia isn't anything to run home to about either. Sure he won but didn't show off any particular skills that put him above most for me. Condit was taking it to him until he spinning shitted his leg in half so take that win as you will.



err that's a yikes from me . He koed a wash up Koscheck thtas hs best win? Just beacuse he doesnt murder KO people doesnt mean its not a good win. Maia is his best win, he shut down a BJJ God who as you said "spinning shitted his leg" guy ith a rare naked chocke with ease. 
KOs dont make you the best



Haro said:


> I put macdonald above Fitch honestly. He had close fights with condit and lawler (lawler twice) and only lost in bad fashion to wondermeme
> 
> I could put rory in my top 5. IMO he can beat alot of those guys on that list



You put Rory in your top 5 because he is your favorite fighter, dont blind yourself. Yes Rory can be and will prob be great but right now he hast done anything to put him above Fitch 

Im not disagreeing with you putting him top 5 just not right now in time he is top 5 



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Shame Ben Askren never came to the ufc. He might have been Goat Ww.







Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Rory has always had one problem... His nose.







Lucifer Morningstar said:


> GOAT grappler at the weight, possibly. Overall? I don't see it. Shame he didn't want to test himself against the elites, but can't blame the guy with how much money he has been making overseas against lighter competition.



True I could see him getting ranked but dont see him beating the "guys' I would love to see a ASkren/Maia fight or even him and Hendricks 



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> He wanted to get in the Ufc but Dana had to be an asshole and not let him in. Dana...







Larcher said:


> I don't understand how people doubt Ben Askren could have been a top WW. Numerous UFC fighters made up for their lackluster striking with wrestling pedigrees not even close to his.



Yep but cant blame him the money is toooo goood. I think Bellator is sleeping by now signing him. I think if Rorys destroys the WW tournament they have to sign him that fight with Rory

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haro (Jul 27, 2018)

@Bump Excuse my shitty formatting its been a bit since I used this site lol



> Huges is way over everyone you now named  and woodley isnt even ranked imo he hasnt done anything to establish himself as top WW. He barely beat Wonderboy, I give him the Maia win as rank but slow down buddy



He really isn't IMO. Lets look at Hughes best wins.
BJ penn- He lost the trilogy but still took a win off him
Carlos newton X2- Not a bad win but nothing to sprint home about IMO. The dude was never super high level but he did beat Pat Miletic so thats fine on its own.
Royce Gracie- Padded as hell record but a BJJ master none the less. Dude was a shit striker but a win over a legend is a win over a legend
Frank trigg X2- Good win. Nothing else to say here. Frank isn't super high but a solid fighter overall.
Sean sherk- Great win. Sure maybe small but if they can compete at welter who gives a fuck right?
GSP-Super young GSP and clearly not at his best. Still beat arguably one of the best fighters at that time though.

Point is hughes has a legend status to him which I agree to but compared to a lot of other fighters on this list I believe he loses to them. His record is filled with either boxers or wrestlers who tried MMA in its infant stages.



> err that's a yikes from me . He koed a wash up Koscheck thtas hs best win? Just beacuse he doesnt murder KO people doesnt mean its not a good win. Maia is his best win, he shut down a BJJ God who as you said "spinning shitted his leg" guy ith a rare naked chocke with ease.
> KOs dont make you the best


Performance wise his best win is lawler. Followed up by maia. And excuse me if I am reading this wrong but are you calling carlos condit a BJJ master or did you mean maia?



> You put Rory in your top 5 because he is your favorite fighter, dont blind yourself. Yes Rory can be and will prob be great but right now he hast done anything to put him above Fitch
> 
> Im not disagreeing with you putting him top 5 just not right now in time he is top 5



Let's not go around calling bais's here bud. Joe Lauzon and Deigo Sanchez are my number 3 and 4 favorite fighters too.
Resume's are only as important as performances and skill sets. Rory has had only close fights. Like what I said earlier I feel rory beats a LOT of higher up guys. Hell he already beat Woodley and Maia. He actually out BJJ'd maia


----------



## Bump (Jul 27, 2018)

Haro said:


> @Bump Excuse my shitty formatting its been a bit since I used this site lol



you did well 



> He really isn't IMO. Lets look at Hughes best wins.
> BJ penn- He lost the trilogy but still took a win off him
> Carlos newton X2- Not a bad win but nothing to sprint home about IMO. The dude was never super high level but he did beat Pat Miletic so thats fine on its own.
> Royce Gracie- Padded as hell record but a BJJ master none the less. Dude was a shit striker but a win over a legend is a win over a legend
> ...



That is a damm good record, what are you on? And honestly anyone in this generation would beat any guy from the last generation. I think Fedor is GOAT heavyweight and hell the whole top 5 of UFCS HW division would rinse him



> Performance wise his best win is lawler. Followed up by maia. And excuse me if I am reading this wrong but are you calling carlos condit a BJJ master or did you mean maia?



Yes reading that back lol I meant Maia as BJJ God. Lawler win was good but I still put the Maia win over it because Lawlers was coming off wars that he left pieces of him in that cage he wasn't ready for Woodley yet. Would love a solid rematch if Lawer gets a win over a top guy in return (even though I see it going the same way, maybe not as violent)




> Let's not go around calling bais's here bud. Joe Lauzon and Deigo Sanchez are my number 3 and 4 favorite fighters too.
> Resume's are only as important as performances and skill sets. Rory has had only close fights. Like what I said earlier I feel rory beats a LOT of higher up guys. Hell he already beat Woodley and Maia. He actually out BJJ'd maia



Im not saying he isnt good but he isnt top 2 or 3, your dreaming bud. He fought Lawler twice and lost that sinks him in the rankings for now. He beat a good Woodley (yes) and prime Maia (yes) but who else? Che Mills? BJ Penn?  Saffiedine ?  He had a good run in the UFC but not a top 2/3 run his run will now begin in Bellator so he has 1 good solid win, Daley he was suppose to beat that way so hats off to him but he needs to win the WW GP and get some defenses[/quote][/QUOTE]


----------



## Bump (Jul 27, 2018)

Side note, this UFC on FOX card is deep
predictions 

*Eddie Alvarez* vs. Dustin Poirier - TKO
José Aldo vs. *Jeremy Stephens - *DEC 
*Joanna Jędrzejczyk* vs. Tecia Torres - DEC 
Alexander Hernandez vs. *Olivier Aubin-Mercier - *SUB
*Jordan Mein* vs. Alex Morono - TKO 
Kajan Johnson vs. *Islam Makhachev - *TKO 
*Hakeem Dawodu* vs. Austin Arnett - DEC
*Gadzhimurad Antigulov* vs. Ion Cuțelaba - DEC 
*John Makdessi* vs. Ross Pearson - TKO (FKIN WAR)
*Alexis Davis* vs. Katlyn Chookagian - DEC 
*Dustin Ortiz* vs. Matheus Nicolau - DEC
Randa Markos vs. *Nina Ansaroff - *DEC
*Devin Powell* vs. Álvaro Herrera - KO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 27, 2018)

Fedor in his prime could beat anyone.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 27, 2018)

Bump said:


> Side note, this UFC on FOX card is deep
> predictions
> 
> *Eddie Alvarez* vs. Dustin Poirier - TKO
> ...


I like it, I like it a lot.


----------



## Bump (Jul 27, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Fedor in his prime could beat anyone.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 27, 2018)

Still have yet to see a fighter all that close overall to 2003-2005 Emelianenko. The boxing, counter-striking, grappling, TDs, defensive wrestling, submission defence, sambo, submissions off his back/guard, head movement, footwork, jab, kicks, power, top game/g&p (still has the GOAT g&p I have seen), clinch, etc. Just offensively and defensively, he didn't have much of a glaring weakness like the other ATGs. Pretty Nogueira would have been regarded as the GOAT HW if he didn't exist, and imo should be on anyone's Top-10 P4P list who have followed the sport. He didn't even look like he belonged in the ring with him when they fought in that span. People forget or don't remember that Nogueira was unanimously considered the #1 P4P in the world when they first fought. It was one of the most dominant performances I have seen, maybe the best ever. Nogueira took an insane amount of punishment that fight. This guy had one of the greatest guards in MMA ever, and he didn't avoid it at all.



This was also the fight that got him his shot against Nogueira:





He was considered this pudgy Russian from RINGS, and a pretty decent underdog. That fight was just assault. It got so bad that Herring literally tried to crawl away and hide under the ropes, never seen anything like that:


He become a head-hunter sometime circa 2006/2007. Ironically he divorced from his long-time girl, Oksana, during that team. A running joke in the MMA community back then was that he was unbeatable when he was with Oksana.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 27, 2018)

I should go back and watch Fedor's fights.  Almost forgot just how filthy his G&P was.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 27, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Still have yet to see a fighter all that close overall to 2003-2005 Emelianenko. The boxing, counter-striking, grappling, TDs, defensive wrestling, submission defence, sambo, submissions off his back/guard, head movement, footwork, jab, kicks, power, top game/g&p (still has the GOAT g&p I have seen), clinch, etc. Just offensively and defensively, he didn't have much of a glaring weakness like the other ATGs. Pretty Nogueira would have been regarded as the GOAT HW if he didn't exist, and imo should be on anyone's Top-10 P4P list who have followed the sport. He didn't even look like he belonged in the ring with him when they fought in that span. People forget or don't remember that Nogueira was unanimously considered the #1 P4P in the world when they first fought. It was one of the most dominant performances I have seen, maybe the best ever. Nogueira took an insane amount of punishment that fight. This guy had one of the greatest guards in MMA ever, and he didn't avoid it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first mma fight I watched was Fedor's lost to Werdum because head-hunting. The hype when he dropped wedum and came out was epic but then the mistake happen.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 27, 2018)

The funny part about Fedor is that he should be LHW.


----------



## Haro (Jul 28, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Still have yet to see a fighter all that close overall to 2003-2005 Emelianenko. The boxing, counter-striking, grappling, TDs, defensive wrestling, submission defence, sambo, submissions off his back/guard, head movement, footwork, jab, kicks, power, top game/g&p (still has the GOAT g&p I have seen), clinch, etc. Just offensively and defensively, he didn't have much of a glaring weakness like the other ATGs. Pretty Nogueira would have been regarded as the GOAT HW if he didn't exist, and imo should be on anyone's Top-10 P4P list who have followed the sport. He didn't even look like he belonged in the ring with him when they fought in that span. People forget or don't remember that Nogueira was unanimously considered the #1 P4P in the world when they first fought. It was one of the most dominant performances I have seen, maybe the best ever. Nogueira took an insane amount of punishment that fight. This guy had one of the greatest guards in MMA ever, and he didn't avoid it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That judo slam from the back you have posted there is actually fucking crazy.

His back and legs are insanely flexible to be able to slam like that.

Fedor had genetics that made no sense for his body type. Russians are weird bro LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 28, 2018)

Haro said:


> That judo slam from the back you have posted there is actually fucking crazy.
> 
> His back and legs are insanely flexible to be able to slam like that.
> 
> Fedor had genetics that made no sense for his body type. Russians are weird bro LOL



Yeah, his athleticism, flexibility, and explosiveness were all pretty crazy for a pudgy white guy.


----------



## Haro (Jul 28, 2018)

Bump said:


> Side note, this UFC on FOX card is deep
> predictions
> 
> *Eddie Alvarez* vs. Dustin Poirier - TKO
> ...


>Modern stephens
>Winning anything by DEC

wat. its either aldo leg kicks him to death and UD's him or stephens beheads him with literally anything in his arsenal.

I have aldo winning though


----------



## Lurko (Jul 28, 2018)

Bisping ripped Colby a new one.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 28, 2018)

Haro said:


> >Modern stephens
> >Winning anything by DEC
> 
> wat. its either aldo leg kicks him to death and UD's him or stephens beheads him with literally anything in his arsenal.
> ...



You realize he knocked out 2 guys in 2018, right? He nearly broke Emmett's face..





> “My lateral orbital was fractured, my orbital wall, my maxillary sinus — that’s like my cheek — it was completely encaved. I had my nasal bone fractured and my zygomatic arch was broken as well, with a few other fractures in the face. It was impinging the main muscle in my eye, which was disturbing the movement of my eye. Also, the nerve in my face was being compressed. So still even now from the left side [of my face] over, it’s still completely numb. I have no feeling in my cheek or upper lip and I had just suffered a severe concussion.”
> 
> “I had a team of doctors,” he said. “I had a plastic surgeon, I had an ear, nose and throat specialist, and I had an ophthalmologist — and just from the images that they saw, they were really concerned. Even breaking the bones on the orbital floor and the lateral orbital the bone could’ve punctured the eye or it could have been protruding, like popping out of my socket.
> 
> “When they saw me and they could see I could move my eye, they were pretty surprised. They kept telling me how lucky I was — that I could see, for one, and that I could control my eye without it popping out.”



He nearly TKO'd Barao after a big uppercut, and nearly flash KO'd Edgar with a head kick as well. The referee nearly stopped the Melendez fight from the leg kicks too. It is going to be an interesting fight though. Choi had quite a bit of success with leg kicks, before Choi adjusted his stance, checked, and countered more with right crosses and straights. His feinting and jab game are at the best they have ever been to. I said a few years ago that I could see Stephens going on a Lawler-esque resurgence, and this is the fight to prove if he can. Aldo strives off controlling the pace, and range, and Stephens is still prone to getting impatient and giving away openings.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 28, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> You realize he knocked out 2 guys in 2018, right? He nearly broke Emmett's face..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he's on peds, He wasn't always like that.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 28, 2018)

Stephens always had that meathead quality to him that made him unlikable, but he has always been entertaining to watch, especially since working with EDF.


*Spoiler*: __ 

















His fight with Bermudez is one of the GOAT FW fights too. Overshadowed by Lawler-MacDonald II, but not much worse, and arguably better in certain aspects.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 28, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Bisping ripped Colby a new one.



Are they still going at it? I don't usually pay attention to that stuff, but I gained some respect for Schaub after that Dana White post. The MMA media almost never criticizes him or asks him some of the more serious questions. There was one reporter way back in the day that got black-balled, but his name escapes me. Casuals give this guy too much credit for the UFC's run, especially considering he didn't want to do TUF, and the Griffin-Bonnar I fight on Spike is what catapulted it into the mainstream. Not to mention the startup money he got from the Fertittas, and how much they were reportedly in the hole pre-TUF. There were rumours of White wanting to sell before TUF, but that was so long ago, and with the state of the media coverage back then, not sure about the accuracy of it.


----------



## Bump (Jul 28, 2018)

Haro said:


> >Modern stephens
> >Winning anything by DEC
> 
> wat. its either aldo leg kicks him to death and UD's him or stephens beheads him with literally anything in his arsenal.
> ...







Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Bisping ripped Colby a new one.





Lucifer Morningstar said:


> You realize he knocked out 2 guys in 2018, right? He nearly broke Emmett's face..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I dont know which sport Haro watches?  as Lucifer said he been murdering people he destroyed Emmett.
That Halloway fight took alot outta of Aldo aswell he so we will see how that effect him, stil tho " modern stephens wins by dec" 






Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Are they still going at it? I don't usually pay attention to that stuff, but I gained some respect for Schaub after that Dana White post. The MMA media almost never criticizes him or asks him some of the more serious questions. There was one reporter way back in the day that got black-balled, but his name escapes me. Casuals give this guy too much credit for the UFC's run, especially considering he didn't want to do TUF, and the Griffin-Bonnar I fight on Spike is what catapulted it into the mainstream. Not to mention the startup money he got from the Fertittas, and how much they were reportedly in the hole pre-TUF. There were rumours of White wanting to sell before TUF, but that was so long ago, and with the state of the media coverage back then, not sure about the accuracy of it.



Ofcourse we are still going to be talking about this, any Dana beef ever he usually brings up small comments every now and then to bring it back up in the media. I agree with you I was never a fan of his but he gained my respect for not backing down and pressed Dana when he had all right too.
Dana is a double edged sword


----------



## Bump (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 28, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Are they still going at it? I don't usually pay attention to that stuff, but I gained some respect for Schaub after that Dana White post. The MMA media almost never criticizes him or asks him some of the more serious questions. There was one reporter way back in the day that got black-balled, but his name escapes me. Casuals give this guy too much credit for the UFC's run, especially considering he didn't want to do TUF, and the Griffin-Bonnar I fight on Spike is what catapulted it into the mainstream. Not to mention the startup money he got from the Fertittas, and how much they were reportedly in the hole pre-TUF. There were rumours of White wanting to sell before TUF, but that was so long ago, and with the state of the media coverage back then, not sure about the accuracy of it.


Yea.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 28, 2018)

Colby hasn't said an word after he got stripped funny because he knows Till is the better fighter and trash talker.


----------



## Haro (Jul 28, 2018)

Bump said:


> LOL I dont know which sport Haro watches?  as Lucifer said he been murdering people he destroyed Emmett.
> That Halloway fight took alot outta of Aldo aswell he so we will see how that effect him, stil tho " modern stephens wins by dec"
> 
> 
> ...



Lol I just mentioned I have Stephens winning by knockout if he does win. Not DEC


----------



## Haro (Jul 28, 2018)

Crossing my fingers for eddie


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 28, 2018)

Their first fight was shaping up to be a classic before the ending. They are two of the most consistently exciting fighters of all-time. On paper, this is actually one of the better Fox cards I can remember in recent history.

In order of interest for me:

Alvarez-Poirier II
Aldo-Stephens
Jedrzejczyk
Dawodu
Makhachev-Johnson
Hernandez-OAM
Makdessi-Pearson (surprised they never fought, two of the better boxers in their weight range)
Mein (although with his questionable mentality, don't think he will live up to the talent at this point)
Antigulov-Cutelaba

Don't really care much for the Fight Pass fights, although Nicolau-Ortiz has some importance for the division.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 28, 2018)

Aldo's a fucking monster and he's still in his prime.. This literally just shows how stupid good both Max and Conor are..


----------



## Stringer (Jul 28, 2018)

Wow the happiness on Aldo's face... he really needed a victory like this

looks like his training with Roberto Garcia paid dividends

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 28, 2018)

Aldo showing why he is Top-3 to 5 all-time. Great performance from one of my all-time favourites. That was one of the most brutal body punches I have seen in MMA.

Despite 14 years and some wars in the game, he is still only 31. Really hope he can find his way back to the title, whether at 145 or 155-lbs.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 28, 2018)

Stringer said:


> Wow the happiness on Aldo's face... he really needed a victory like this



Yeah, when you go 1 - 3, winning a decision against a guy you beat before and losing by (T)KO people start writing you off.. Family might ask you to hang it up because they're scared for you, you hear analysts talk about how you should retire. I'm sure he was doubting himself too..

He needed a win against someone he hadn't fought before that was up an coming and it needed to be spectacular. He got it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haro (Jul 28, 2018)

@Lucifer Morningstar  Eddie only lost cause of the ridiculous 12/6 rule

He had Dustin in a dominant position and was going to finish him.

UFC need to fix their shit


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 28, 2018)

Another war on both of these two's resumes of great fights.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 28, 2018)

Eddie can take a hell of a beating but Poirier did exactly what he said he would. He hurt him, took his time and took him out..

Would've been a better fight if Alvarez didn't pull all kinds of illegal stunts though.. Knees to downed opponent in the first fight, fence grabbing and 12>6 elbows in this one.. If only for that fact I'm happy Poirier won..



Haro said:


> @Lucifer Morningstar  Eddie only lost cause of the ridiculous 12/6 rule
> 
> He had Dustin in a dominant position and was going to finish him.
> 
> UFC need to fix their shit



It's a dumb rule, but he's dumb for breaking it. And I didn't see that position leading to a finish.. He'd probably keep him there and beat him up until the end of the round though..


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 28, 2018)

Haro said:


> @Lucifer Morningstar  Eddie only lost cause of the ridiculous 12/6 rule
> 
> He had Dustin in a dominant position and was going to finish him.
> 
> UFC need to fix their shit



It is a stupid rule (and the unified rules in general watered down the sport for mainstream appeal, compared from where it was in PRIDE), but Alvarez should have known about it.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 28, 2018)

yeah it's Alvarez' fault, despite how stupid the rule is both fighters agreed to those stipulations before the fight


----------



## Haro (Jul 28, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> It is a stupid rule (and the unified rules in general watered down the sport for mainstream appeal, compared from where it was in PRIDE), but Alvarez should have known about it.



Even so being stood up is ridiculous. It was a 12/6 to a SHOULDER


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 28, 2018)

Haro said:


> Even so being stood up is ridiculous. It was a 12/6 to a SHOULDER



You always lose position after an illegal strike if you are the one who committed it, and it is reset. It is unfortunate, but those are the rules. It is a really stupid rule though, and Poirier said it felt like a normal elbow too.


----------



## Haro (Jul 28, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> You always lose position after an illegal strike if you are the one who committed it. It is unfortunate, but those are the rules. It is a really stupid rule though, and Poirier said it felt like a normal elbow too.


These rules should be changed. It was a 50/50 fight, in my opinion, I just don't like how it came to be.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 28, 2018)

Haro said:


> These rules should be changed. It was a 50/50 fight, in my opinion, I just don't like how it came to be.



They match up very well, definitely would be interested in seeing a 3rd fight sometime. Mark Henry instructed that he throw that elbow too, felt like his corner kind of cost him there.


----------



## Haro (Jul 28, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> They match up very well, definitely would be interested in seeing a 3rd fight sometime. Mark Henry instructed that he throw that elbow too, felt like his corner kind of cost him there.


It was such a dominant position after a war of guillotines from dustin and it was thrown away due to nothing.

This sport can be frustrating sometimes man lol. Atleast aldo came out on top


----------



## Lurko (Jul 28, 2018)

Eddie wow........ Well great fights besides that.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 28, 2018)

Khabib will whoop Dustin's ass though and so will Conor again.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 28, 2018)

If it wasn't for the size disadvantage, Aldo is about as bad a match-up as it gets for Nurmy, imo.

I wonder who is next for Aldo. Stephens was by far in the best form and streak of his career, and was Top-5. Aldo is 4-0 against Mendes and Edgar. I don't think fights with guys like Bektic, Volkanovski, Magomedsharipov, Rodriguez, etc. make sense right now, and I doubt Aldo and his team would either.

Maybe the Swanson-Moicano winner? Seems like a step down, especially if Swanson wins, maybe outside of some incredible performance. There was a time when I wanted to see the rematch when Swanson was at the top of his game, but don't have that much interest in it now.

I want to see Aldo-Ortega, but I don't think we will get that. Maybe if the weight-cutting has caught up with Holloway, and he has to move up.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 28, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> If it wasn't for the size disadvantage, Aldo is about as bad a match-up as it gets for Nurmy, imo.
> 
> I wonder who is next for Aldo. Stephens was by far in the best form and streak of his career, and was Top-5. Aldo is 4-0 against Mendes and Edgar. I don't think fights with guys like Bektic, Volkanovski, Magomedsharipov, Rodriguez, etc. make sense right now, and I doubt Aldo and his team would either.
> 
> ...


The new generation is here to takeover besides LH and HW.


----------



## Haro (Jul 28, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> If it wasn't for the size disadvantage, Aldo is about as bad a match-up as it gets for Nurmy, imo.
> 
> I wonder who is next for Aldo. Stephens was by far in the best form and streak of his career, and was Top-5. Aldo is 4-0 against Mendes and Edgar. I don't think fights with guys like Bektic, Volkanovski, Magomedsharipov, Rodriguez, etc. make sense right now, and I doubt Aldo and his team would either.
> 
> ...



If holloway is forced to move up (which would be a god damn tragedy) 
Ortega vs aldo for the undisputed belt would be good. I see aldo KOing him though.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 28, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> The new generation is here to takeover besides LH and HW.



Not sure it will happen right away, as in this year. Stephens just knocked out two of the newer guys b2b. Elkins stopped Bektic. Edgar mauled Rodriguez, and in general, Aldo, Mendes, and Edgar, still have viable avenues at beating almost anyone in the division. Swanson is fighting Moicano, so we will see how it looks there. I have been high on the up and coming talent in the division for a while (especially Bektic and Magomedsharipov, and recently Volkanovski), but the elites of the past era aren't done yet.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 29, 2018)

And people thought Aldo was washed up..
This just goes to show how good Max and Conor really are.


----------



## Haro (Jul 29, 2018)

Great rizin card last night. Gomi won!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 29, 2018)

Only time Stephens got stopped at FW too, and he has fought some top competition at the weight over the past 5 years.


----------



## Haro (Jul 29, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Only time Stephens got stopped at FW too, and he has fought some top competition at the weight over the past 5 years.



"When I get hit in the liver I don't fucking move"


----------



## Bump (Jul 29, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Only time Stephens got stopped at FW too, and he has fought some top competition at the weight over the past 5 years.



Aldo/Mendes rematch?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 29, 2018)

Bump said:


> Aldo/Mendes rematch?



Would be a threematch, lol. I don't see Aldo or his team taking a 3rd fight after they went 2-0, and I don't really want to see it either. The rematch might be the best fight in UFC history. Two of the best athletes in the sport, and imo Mendes was fighting at a Top-5 p4p level back then (and I thought Aldo was the best fighter in the world). The drama, momentum shifts, knockdowns, display of wrestling by Mendes, and defensive wrestling from Aldo, the boxing, counter-striking, kicking, BJJ early on (Aldo mounts almost anyone he gets on top of), etc. That 1st round alone had more high level MMA than the entirety of most fights.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 30, 2018)

Just caught up on the fights.  Was Aldo really considered the underdog heading into the fight (that's what the commentators said)?  I had Aldo via UD, this is the GOAT featherweight who isn't old enough to be at the twilight of his career.  He fluke-lost to Connor, convincingly beat Frankie, and then lost to Holloway twice (who might retire the GOAT, and would beat Stephens handily).  Jeremy Stephens was a legitimate challenge but he had to beat Aldo in order to prove he was better.  I was legitimately surprised by Stephens' strong showing in the fight, he was obviously a KO risk but he was picking Aldo apart with heavy, clean shots (shots Aldo usually evades, maybe his reflexes froze from being rattled).  

What's impressive to me about the Aldo win isn't the body punch KO (iirc it was right on the liver, which is the body equivalent of landing flush on the chin; it's instant shut down if you hit the right spot, max power isn't required) but that Aldo put his pride on the line and brawled Stephens while being at high risk of getting knocked out.  I think he was really fed up with losing 3 of his last 4 fights and wanted to prove to himself that he's the predator in the division and not the prey.  That might explain why he was so emotional after the stoppage.  Really incredible dig deep moment for him, one for the all time moments of the UFC.


It's too bad about Eddie.  I thought them getting stood up was fair and square, but it leaves a sour taste in the mouth.  That dumbass rule really needs to go, sick of idiots that don't know anything about fighting ruining the product with shit like this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Jul 30, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Just caught up on the fights.  Was Aldo really considered the underdog heading into the fight (that's what the commentators said)?  I had Aldo via UD, this is the GOAT featherweight who isn't old enough to be at the twilight of his career.  He fluke-lost to Connor, convincingly beat Frankie, and then lost to Holloway twice (who might retire the GOAT, and would beat Stephens handily).  Jeremy Stephens was a legitimate challenge but he had to beat Aldo in order to prove he was better.  I was legitimately surprised by Stephens' strong showing in the fight, he was obviously a KO risk but he was picking Aldo apart with heavy, clean shots (shots Aldo usually evades, maybe his reflexes froze from being rattled).
> 
> What's impressive to me about the Aldo win isn't the body punch KO (iirc it was right on the liver, which is the body equivalent of landing flush on the chin; it's instant shut down if you hit the right spot, max power isn't required) but that Aldo put his pride on the line and brawled Stephens while being at high risk of getting knocked out.  I think he was really fed up with losing 3 of his last 4 fights and wanted to prove to himself that he's the predator in the division and not the prey.  That might explain why he was so emotional after the stoppage.  Really incredible dig deep moment for him, one for the all time moments of the UFC.s.


yeah it's crazy that he was an underdog, most MMA fans are hella fickle man, people are quick to dismiss fighters after tough losses even if it was against the best competition out there

I wouldn't necessarily call Conor's win over Aldo a fluke because Conor studied him for years and owned real-estate in Aldo's head, there was a locker footage showing Conor practicing the very sequence he finished Aldo with  — but I definitely felt like Aldo deserved to showcase himself more in that fight or at the very least get a rematch, but alas.

I've been wondering why Aldo doesn't let his leg kicks murder his opponents' legs like he used to, that was his trademark. I feel there might be underlying issues we're not made aware of

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haro (Jul 30, 2018)

Stringer said:


> yeah it's crazy that he was an underdog, most MMA fans are hella fickle man, people are quick to dismiss fighters after tough losses even if it was against the best competition out there
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily call Conor's win over Aldo a fluke because Conor studied him for years and owned real-estate in Aldo's head, there was a locker footage showing Conor practicing the very sequence he finished Aldo with  — but I definitely felt like Aldo deserved to showcase himself more in that fight or at the very least get a rematch, but alas.
> 
> I've been wondering why Aldo doesn't let his leg kicks murder his opponents' legs like he used to, that was his trademark. I feel there might be underlying issues we're not made aware of



Conor landed a basic counter punch. It wasn't some secret attack

I consider most fights that end in like 10 seconds to be flukes. Likewise with Aldo vs  swanson


----------



## Lurko (Jul 30, 2018)

Aldo can go get his rematch with Conor but Conor's boxing is even better. I think it's an badmatchup for aldo, Max vs Conor would be better.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 30, 2018)

Haro said:


> Conor landed a basic counter punch. It wasn't some secret attack
> 
> I consider most fights that end in like 10 seconds to be flukes. Likewise with Aldo vs  swanson


>basic

McGregor and Aldo are two of the best strikers MMA has to offer, no one can land a shot so precise and perfect on either of them without outplaying them — which is exactly what McGregor did to Aldo, there was nothing basic about their exchange however short it was

saying otherwise is being unaware of the intricacies involved in high level striking


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 30, 2018)

Stringer said:


> yeah it's crazy that he was an underdog, most MMA fans are hella fickle man, people are quick to dismiss fighters after tough losses even if it was against the best competition out there
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily call Conor's win over Aldo a fluke because Conor studied him for years and owned real-estate in Aldo's head, there was a locker footage showing Conor practicing the very sequence he finished Aldo with  — but I definitely felt like Aldo deserved to showcase himself more in that fight or at the very least get a rematch, but alas.
> 
> I've been wondering why Aldo doesn't let his leg kicks murder his opponents' legs like he used to, that was his trademark. I feel there might be underlying issues we're not made aware of


I don't call it a fluke-loss to disparage Conor so much as point out that the fight didn't definitively say anything about how Aldo matches up with Conor (other than his counters are deadly).  If you were to run 1000 hypothetical simulations of that Conor vs that Aldo, I don't think you'll end up with a similar result more than once.

It's true that Conor got in Aldo's head, but that isn't really enough to knock out the GOAT featherweight in 10 seconds.  You need luck on your side for that (though of course all time great counter punching ability helps; Conor certainly made his luck by being a master at rhythm and placement).


----------



## Stringer (Jul 30, 2018)

afgpride said:


> I don't call it a fluke-loss to disparage Conor so much as point out that the fight didn't definitively say anything about how Aldo matches up with Conor (other than his counters are deadly).  If you were to run 1000 hypothetical simulations of that Conor vs that Aldo, I don't think you'll end up with a similar result more than once.
> 
> It's true that Conor got in Aldo's head, but that isn't really enough to knock out the GOAT featherweight in 10 seconds.  You need luck on your side for that (though of course all time great counter punching ability helps; Conor certainly made his luck by being a master at rhythm and placement).


yea definitely not a feat anyone can repeat on someone of Aldo's caliber, would have been amazing if they had an immediate rematch back in 2015 — we were robbed of an epic rubber match, deep down Conor was aware he couldn't do better than that first fight and just moved on

to McGregor's credit though, he's got 3 other finishes under 20 seconds in his record, probably a testament to his punching power as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haro (Jul 30, 2018)

Stringer said:


> >basic
> 
> McGregor and Aldo are two of the best strikers MMA has to offer, no one can land a shot so precise and perfect on either of them without outplaying them — which is exactly what McGregor did to Aldo, there was nothing basic about their exchange however short it was
> 
> saying otherwise is being unaware of the intricacies involved in high level striking



I meant basic in the sense of that's what a counter punch looks like.

Like I said earlier it wasn't some secret weapon like people seem to suggest Conor came up with exclusively for aldo, then further try to prove this point by posting conor shadow boxing counters which he throws every match.

IMO its a bit of a fluke and the fact aldo didn't get a rematch is insanity


----------



## Stringer (Jul 30, 2018)

Haro said:


> I meant basic in the sense of that's what a counter punch looks like.
> 
> Like I said earlier it wasn't some secret weapon like people seem to suggest Conor came up with exclusively for aldo, then further try to prove this point by posting conor shadow boxing counters which he throws every match.
> 
> IMO its a bit of a fluke and the fact aldo didn't get a rematch is insanity


It's way more than that, you're painting an oversimplified picture of what actually happened

Those two played a high level chess game that night, McGregor was using quick in-and-out footworks to bait Aldo into stepping within his range and frustrating Aldo from the outside to increase that bait — Aldo being the amazing striker he is figured out what McGregor was up to and decided to use a bait of his own. Aldo opted to use a *right hand faint* to get McGregor's guard up on the wrong side so he could catch him with a powerful left hook on the right temple.

But in the split second before Aldo fired his left hook, McGregor pulled down the hand Aldo was using as faint in order to get the perfect opening to fire his own left counter. So clearly there were steps and clever decisions that led up to that critical moment, not some random basic counter.

I like how Joe Rogan puts it, _''fighting is high level problem solving with dire physical consequences'' - JR_

Both men took a gamble, one man was more fortunate than the other. That's how it is for every exchange in a fight. If you pick a fight with a random bloke in the streets and get your ass knocked out under 5 seconds, everyone witnessing the action will say you got owned, with good reason -- fighting in a cage doesn't change that fact, these are real fights we're watching albeit some restrictions.

Like I said before, it's a bummer Aldo's didn't get to showcase the full extent of his skills that fight, but you gotta give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Haro (Jul 30, 2018)

Stringer said:


> It's way more than that, you're painting an oversimplified picture of what actually happened
> 
> Those two played a high level chess game that night, McGregor was using quick in-and-out footworks to bait Aldo into stepping within his range and frustrating Aldo from the outside to increase that bait — Aldo being the amazing striker he is figured out what McGregor was up to and decided to use a bait of his own. Aldo opted to use a *right hand faint* to get McGregor's guard up on the wrong side so he could catch him with a powerful left hook on the right temple.
> 
> ...



No of course mcgregor clearly beat him in that exchange. And hell I think Conor matches up pretty well with aldo. Aldo has struggled with boxers in the past. I.E frankie and max's kickboxing/brawling boxing game he used on aldo.

I just don't think we got to see how the fight would have fully played out in the later rounds and is unlikely for it to end like that 10/10 times


----------



## Stringer (Jul 30, 2018)

Haro said:


> I just don't think we got to see how the fight would have fully played out in the later rounds and is unlikely for it to end like that 10/10 times


I think we can all agree on that

as far as I'm concerned calling it a fluke doesn't do justice to the beauty and technical prowess of that exchange, the word also has for effect to undervalue the skillset of the victor even though there is precedence of him pulling off similar victories on different occasions

it's no biggie, just a minor pet peeve


----------



## Haro (Jul 30, 2018)

Stringer said:


> I think we can all agree on that
> 
> as far as I'm concerned calling it a fluke doesn't do justice to the beauty and technical prowess of that exchange, the word also has for effect to undervalue the skillset of the victor even though there is precedence of him pulling off similar victories on different occasions
> 
> it's no biggie, just a minor pet peeve



Yeah fluke is a bad word. More or less the luck of the irish was a bit on conrads side


----------



## Stringer (Jul 30, 2018)

he's a live leprechaun alright 

you never know what crazy stunts he'll pull


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 30, 2018)

Just watched the fight, god damn, I didn't know that Aldo still had the courage to trade so much after what happened against McGregor(And Holloway).

A portuguese speaker-only easter egg: this was a fight that the corner had some good influence. The guy was screaming when to kick, when to punch and to alternate between. And did the commentator say that Stephens claimed to out-leg-kick José Aldo ? If Stephens claimed that then I'm laughing at him because, well:


I'd prefer to get one punched out by fucking Deontay Wilder than to be in that fight, that was brutal .

^ I would pay money to see what would have happened had Aldo employed that tactic against Connor and went to a calm approach and not like a fucking bull.

Also, I think that if I look for it I'll find my posts about the devastation that the liver shot delivers. It is one of the most fucked up things ever. Liver shots are the real reason I'm into fighting, not fucking black out KO's. 

If I didn't post this before, then here:


----------



## Lurko (Jul 30, 2018)

Body shots are worst then headshots but if Liver gets hit, nothing is saving you.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 30, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Body shots are worst then headshots but if Liver gets hit, nothing is saving you.



My brother recently liver shotted me. Do I need to say that my couch potato ass had to go to the fucking hospital from so much pain ?

Edit: Technically speaking you can will yourself out of a headshot KO. Good luck trying that with a liver shot(Spoiler alert: you can't, and you will be on the ground of the fucking mall in agony from your older brother sucker punching you when you were distracted ... Not that it happened to me, nooooo. Me ? Never)


----------



## Lurko (Jul 30, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> My brother recently liver shotted me. Do I need to say that my couch potato ass had to go to the fucking hospital from so much pain ?


No, I gave people body shots in fights and most fall right away. I don't think I ever did an liver shot though.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 30, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> No, I gave people body shots in fights and most fall right away. I don't think I ever did an liver shot though.



I was hit twice. Once while playing football, the ball hit clean in my liver as I twistted to defend from a shot at goal. I'd like to remember you guys that a football on average when it is kicked by a pro goes at about 96,65 km/h (60 mph) ... The guy that shot the ball incidently was a semi-pro(He was in the "categorias de base" ... He was in the U-21 for a big club here) but I don't believe it was that fast since he was more trying to displace the ball than to thunder into the net.

Well, anyways, I collapsed and waited to get into the pitch again for about 10 minutes. 14 just if you count me breathless in agony inside the pitch.

I never actually tagged someone in the liver though(Sparring, football, the few street fights that I had). You gotta have skill to place a punch and not getting punched when you are using your weak arm(I'm right handed), and unfortunately I don't have that. But I did once deliver a knee to the ribs on the opposite side, so yay.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 30, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I was hit twice. Once while playing football, the ball hit clean in my liver as I twistted to defend from a shot at goal. I'd like to remember you guys that a football on average when it is kicked by a pro goes at about 96,65 km/h (60 mph) ... The guy that shot the ball incidently was a semi-pro(He was in the "categorias de base" ... He was in the U-21 for a big club here) but I don't believe it was that fast since he was more trying to displace the ball than to thunder into the net.
> 
> Well, anyways, I collapsed and waited to get into the pitch again for about 10 minutes. 14 just if you count me breathless in agony inside the pitch.
> 
> I never actually tagged someone in the liver though(Sparring, football, the few street fights that I had). You gotta have skill to place a punch and not getting punched when you are using your weak arm(I'm right handed), and unfortunately I don't have that. But I did once deliver a knee to the ribs on the opposite side, so yay.


I only got it once in the body but it didn't hurt, guy must have been an weak puncher.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 30, 2018)

I think anyone that posts in here has some martial combat experiance or played sports.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 30, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I only got it once in the body but it didn't hurt, guy must have been an weak puncher.



Maybe that,or maybe the punch was in the wrong place. I get body shotted a whole fucking lot, I'm 1,90's m, and fat. So now, think about it when I'm sparring someone more fit and smaller than me ? They can generally get in and before I get the chance to punish them. And body shotted I was throughout many years without anything ever bothering me. Currently though, I do not spar, it's easier to see me playing football, if I'm in a good shape I can play three times in a week(10 to 30 minutes). I was never very good with my weight, even when I was younger and more active I always had the body type of Tyson Fury(Minus the reach): even though I'm tall I still get extremely visible fat on my abs. I never in my life got even close to having demn abs. Then, everything just went downhill from there when I got my first ankle injury(Torn ligament) in my right leg. I stayed in bed for 4 fucking months(Recovery times vary a lot, from 2 weeks to months and months) and then more 2 months using crutches. Now think about what happens when you are overweight and you only have one leg to support yourself ? Yeah, I had the same injury in my other ankle, albeit in a less severe scale. Since then I think I have had 4 ankle injuries and shit and haven't got the chance to re-shape myself.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 30, 2018)

I remember my bigger brother landing a shot to my solar plexus once.Crumpled to the floor and couldn't breathe for a bit.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 31, 2018)

dat recency bias. Conor would sleep Aldo again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 31, 2018)

You guys have asshole brothers.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 31, 2018)

Kuya said:


> dat recency bias. Conor would sleep Aldo again.



*sigh* 

I'm not saying Aldo would win _today_. I'm saying that Aldo in the time of his fight with McGregor, if he wasn't just a emotional wreck and went full bullrushing McGregor and actually used his advantages to him(Constant leg kicks pressure, medium and high kicks, switching from trading to clinches and knees, etc). I'm not saying Connor isn't great but effectively he fought a wrecked Aldo(Of course Connor is the responsible for such a wrecking of his emotional stability and of course this stability is inherently part of the fight). Also, this is what most of us thought after the fight too, this thought isn't because of his recent win. 



Mythoclast said:


> I remember my bigger brother landing a shot to my solar plexus once.Crumpled to the floor and couldn't breathe for a bit.



Never understood why people say the solar plexus is a good place to hit, I was never fazed by it. Now, if you say diaphragm, then we're talking out of breath.



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> You guys have asshole brothers.



I have man. From bloody nose/teeth and cuts to the supercilii to almost blacking me out with a RNC, I had some of the most intense fights with my brother because we were always trying to one up each other, I'm not much of a competitive guy in general, and with my brother I am even less, except when it came to fighting.


----------



## Bump (Aug 1, 2018)

One time my internet was down DWTNC was pure fire, four contracts and five finishes


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 1, 2018)

Kuya said:


> dat recency bias. Conor would sleep Aldo again.



Don't see what recency bias has do to with it. Pretty sure most, if not all, of the people who think Aldo would, or favour him in a rematch, were saying the same thing after their first fight. It was just overshadowed by all the McGregor slobbing before he got choked by Diaz.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 3, 2018)

So Nate finally comes back to fight Poirer.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 3, 2018)

Larcher said:


> So Nate finally comes back to fight Poirer.


this is a beautiful matchup, not only on the technical front but the storylines surrounding it as well

I cannot wait


----------



## Haro (Aug 3, 2018)

KHABIB VS CONOR LADS

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD DO NOT LET ANYONE PULL OUT OF THIS


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 3, 2018)

Haro said:


> KHABIB VS CONOR LADS
> 
> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD DO NOT LET ANYONE PULL OUT OF THIS



TOP 10 ANIME BATTLES.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 3, 2018)

about damn time, feels so good being a MMA fan right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 3, 2018)

So many great match-ups announced. Edgar-KZ too. Didn't even realize Woodley-Till was official either, far more interesting than Covington. Tomorrow's card has some great match-ups too. Order of interest for me:

Dillashaw-Garbrandt II
DJ-Cejudo II
Swanson-Moicano
Ramos-Kang
Munhoz-Johns
Simon-Jackson
Moraes

Some very promising talent on this card for arguably the best division in MMA right now (BW). At the time DJ-Cejudo was booked the first time, I didn't like it because Cejudo was too green in the striking (same with Horiguchi's game, especially grappling). To be fair, DJ has been a very active champion (especially for the standards of current MMA). Both of those guys have improved significantly since their fights with DJ. Can't wait for this card.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm rooting for TJ, while I still think he has a good chance of beating Cody again, I can't help but have a bit of a sour taste in my mouth from the last fight.

Cody did drop TJ in the first round and the bell stoppage left things inconclusive. TJ was still defending him self during the brief period after the initial knockdown, so who knows?


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 3, 2018)

thank you MMA Gods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Aug 3, 2018)

Stringer said:


> about damn time, feels so good being a MMA fan right now





Fullmetal said:


> thank you MMA Gods



Was a good day todai


----------



## Larcher (Aug 3, 2018)

Connor vs Khabib is gonna turn the world upside down. Honestly don't know if the UFC is going to have an event on the same scale as this one for a very, very long time afterwards.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 3, 2018)

Larcher said:


> I'm rooting for TJ, while I still think he has a good chance of beating Cody again, I can't help but have a bit of a sour taste in my mouth from the last fight.
> 
> Cody did drop TJ in the first round and the bell stoppage left things inconclusive. TJ was still defending him self during the brief period after the initial knockdown, so who knows?



Same here. It is one of the highest level match-ups possible in MMA right now, if not the highest (among fighters in their actual weight class). Garbrandt doesn't have the overall array of techniques or fundamentals Dillashaw does, but he is one of the best boxers I have seen in MMA. His athleticism, hand-speed, and power is definitely on the top of things in the sport too. That counter-punching ability is no joke.



Larcher said:


> Connor vs Khabib is gonna turn the world upside down. Honestly don't know if the UFC is going to have an event on the same scale as this one for a very, very long time afterwards.



Probably the biggest fight since Emelianenko-Filipovic (GSP-Penn II was pretty big too though). It is one of the highest level "striker vs grappler" match-ups I can remember too.


----------



## Azzuri (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Larcher (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm curious if Khabib or Connor will make any adjustments to their styles in this fight.

Because right now I only see it panning out in one of two ways. Connor knocking Khabib out as he tries closing in or Khabib rag dolling Connor for a few rounds.


----------



## Mythoclast (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Azzuri (Aug 3, 2018)

I love how they added bus + a dolly.


----------



## Blanco (Aug 4, 2018)

Hype


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 4, 2018)

If Khabib wasn't so dogshit at striking I'd put him as a heavy favorite.  Even just a solid defense would be good enough for me.  But he's just way too outclassed on the feet.  I see so many scenarios where he gets put to sleep.

Iaquinta had way too easy of a time escaping Khabib's takedowns after studying the tapes and figuring out how to free his leg when Khabib tries to snare, but I'm sure Khabib's camp will adjust so I'm not too worried about that.  When a weakness gets exposed, you have a chance to review and correct, and they're a band of grappling savants.  Conor will lose any round where he lets Khabib secure his hold on the ground while against the cage (especially with his right side facing the cage).


----------



## Lurko (Aug 4, 2018)

Darren Till looked fucking HUGE. Good luck Woodley.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 4, 2018)

Khabib better use that jab and knee to close distance and take Conor down early and finish it, don't get cocky. Khabib thinks he can even take Gsp...


----------



## Blanco (Aug 4, 2018)

Am i the only one more excited for jones (clean) vs dc 3 than conor vs khabib?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 4, 2018)

Mei said:


> Am i the only one more excited for jones (clean) vs dc 3 than conor vs khabib?


Jones being Clean???


----------



## Blanco (Aug 4, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Jones being Clean???


well he has to be after so many failures lmfao

unless he wants to be banned for life


----------



## Haro (Aug 4, 2018)

Khabib has a good jab and better defense than people give him credit for

Being much bigger than conor walking around weight wise and 2 inches taller make this a good fight


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 4, 2018)

who's watching the ppv tonight? picks??


----------



## Blanco (Aug 4, 2018)

Cody wins tko or decision
Dj wins tko


----------



## Mythoclast (Aug 4, 2018)

Cody
DJ


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 4, 2018)

Cody and DJ are my picks as well

DJ is hard to bet against of course
I can see either Cody or TJ winning but I prefer Cody...even if just by a tiny bit


----------



## Stringer (Aug 4, 2018)

I feel an upset coming in favor of Henry Cejudo, I was very impressed by the progress he made in his striking — Demetrious is a safer bet but I'm not writing off Cejudo just yet, win or lose I think he's gonna surprise a lot of people tbf

the main event is such a toss up, I'll pick TJ for the rematch


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 4, 2018)

Stringer said:


> I feel an upset coming in favor of Henry Cejudo, I was very impressed by the progress he made in his striking — Demetrious is a safer bet but I'm not writing off Cejudo just yet, win or lose I think he's gonna surprise a lot of people tbf
> 
> the main event is such a toss up, I'll pick TJ for the rematch



Offensively, Cejudo has definitely made strides, though he still has issues initiating sequences intelligently. Defensively though, he still isn't very good. He still struggled with pressure against Pettis at times, and DJ is arguably the best pressure fighter in the sport right now. We still don't know how much he improved his clinch game either, and the MMA clinch and in-fighting is quite more varied than wrestling. He was able to get a TD from there when they were in neutral position with their heads and hooks, but the second sequence in the clinch, when DJ started phase-shifting and applying the collar ties and adding some MT aspects to it, Cejudo looked completely lost. With that said, DJ has never been a fundamentally sound fighter, defensively, himself. He makes quite a bit of mistakes striking (outside of the clinch, where he has one of the best games I have seen in MMA). It has improved over the years (especially aspects for his pressure game), but even in the Elliott fight, it showed some real holes. He is just so fast, and uses his speed so well, that it usually doesn't matter a whole lot, especially with him arguably being the most complete offensive fighter in MMA history. I am definitely interested in the rematch though.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 4, 2018)

Brett Johns weathering a near-TKO and then like 3 guillotunes while still dazed, and then another knock down.  Toughness can't be taught.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 4, 2018)

Anyone who's reading this and didn't see the Pedro Munhoz vs. Brett Johns fight, watch it.  Round 2 is a contender for round of the year.  

Brett Johns has insane heart.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 4, 2018)

The BWs have delivered as expected so far. Ramos-Kang was one of the most evenly matched fights of the year, very close and technical all the way through. Munhoz-Johns was a very good fight even though most of it consisted of Johns getting whooped. Simon had a solid performance too, and Jackson showed flashes of why some consider him such a touted prospect.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 4, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> The BWs have delivered as expected so far. Ramos-Kang was one of the most evenly matched fights of the year, very close and technical all the way through. Munhoz-Johns was a very good fight even though most of it consistent of Johns getting whooped. Simon had a solid performance too, and Jackson showed flashes of why some consider him such a touted prospect.


Brett Johns is like Rocky without the happy ending.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 4, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Offensively, Cejudo has definitely made strides, though he still has issues initiating sequences intelligently. Defensively though, he still isn't very good. He still struggled with pressure against Pettis at times, and DJ is arguably the best pressure fighter in the sport right now. We still don't know how much he improved his clinch game either, and the MMA clinch and in-fighting is quite more varied than wrestling. He was able to get a TD from there when they were in neutral position with their heads and hooks, but the second sequence in the clinch, when DJ started phase-shifting and applying the collar ties and adding some MT aspects to it, Cejudo looked completely lost. With that said, DJ has never been a fundamentally sound fighter, defensively, himself. He makes quite a bit of mistakes striking (outside of the clinch, where he has one of the best games I have seen in MMA). It has improved over the years (especially aspects for his pressure game), but even in the Elliott fight, it showed some real holes. He is just so fast, and uses his speed so well, that it usually doesn't matter a whole lot, especially with him arguably being the most complete offensive fighter in MMA history. I am definitely interested in the rematch though.


I think the improvements made by Cejudo will give us a way more competitive contest than their first match, right now I'm not willing to write him off entirely, like I said Demetrious is a safe bet but win or lose we're getting a good fight out of Cejudo


----------



## Stringer (Aug 4, 2018)

man the 145 pound division keeps looking better and better, what a big win by Renato


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 5, 2018)

R1: 10-9 Mighty Mouse
R2: 10-9 Cejudo
R3: 10-9 Mighty Mouse
R4: 10-10 Tie
R5: 10-9 Cejudo

Total: 48-48 Draw

Let's see what the judges say.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 5, 2018)

What a fight


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 5, 2018)

good fight. happy for Cejudo
DJ still a class act in defeat.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 5, 2018)

Round 4 was a toss up between a draw or a 10-9 for Cejudo, so I'm not mad about the decision.  He certainly deserved it, especially with how well he performed despite his leg issues.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 5, 2018)

Stringer said:


> I feel an upset coming in favor of Henry Cejudo, I was very impressed by the progress he made in his striking — Demetrious is a safer bet but I'm not writing off Cejudo just yet, win or lose I think he's gonna surprise a lot of people tbf


 


you can call me negrodamus, I predict dese tings


----------



## Larcher (Aug 5, 2018)

The trilogy should be good. Hope DJ bounces back and regains his title tho.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 5, 2018)

I need to watch the fight again though, my stream is bugging right now smh


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 5, 2018)

DJ lost the belt for the first time ever after dominating the division for 6 years, yet didn't even sulk.  I can't tell if it hasn't sunk in yet or he's just that great of a sportsman.

He's only 31, so I'm looking forward to him coming back better than ever.  It's harder to defend a belt than to win one.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 5, 2018)

Stringer said:


> I need to watch the fight again though, my stream is bugging right now smh


music starts


----------



## Stringer (Aug 5, 2018)

afgpride said:


> music starts


thanks brosky


----------



## Stringer (Aug 5, 2018)

holy shit TJ...


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 5, 2018)

Dillashaw might be the best fighter I have seen since Emelianenko.

This guy is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 5, 2018)

Cody learned nothing from his last fight.  Get the fuck out of here. 

God I hate Dillashaw (not as a fighter).  He should pull a Colby and officially turn heel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 5, 2018)

"i am the best bantamweight of all time"

i wish Cruz could stay healthy long enough for them to have another fight.
just cuz i wanna see it again


----------



## Azzuri (Aug 5, 2018)

Lol Cody.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 5, 2018)

I'm glad Dillashaw is finally putting this rivalry behind him, for some time at least

I always thought the whole Gym drama was blown out of proportion and he didn't get a fair shake


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 5, 2018)

Fullmetal said:


> "i am the best bantamweight of all time"
> 
> i wish Cruz could stay healthy long enough for them to have another fight.



Cruz is still the GOAT BW for career, but I don't think he has ever been as good as current Dillashaw. 

Cruz
Dillashaw
Barao
Torres
Faber/Bowles


----------



## Azzuri (Aug 5, 2018)

Now if only Cruz can manage to stay healthy.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 5, 2018)

TJ improves so drastically every fight, its getting kinda scary. He's arguably the biggest freak of nature in the UFC.


----------



## Haro (Aug 5, 2018)

How the fuck did Cody come into this fight and not change a SINGLE thing about his game plan besides some kicks?

He deserved to lose. All power and good boxing. nothing else


----------



## Haro (Aug 5, 2018)

Larcher said:


> TJ improves so drastically every fight, its getting kinda scary. He's arguably the biggest freak of nature in the UFC.



Bang MT is looking like the striking place to be in America.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 5, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Cody is a weirdo for his grudge, and he has no mic game.  But TJ just has that smarmy little face, and that snake-like vibe.  Getting saved by the bell in his last fight and then screaming in Cody's face immediately after his win (and then proceeding to not give him his rematch) are those little things.  It's the little things.
> 
> Come on TJ, I want a cheesy, disrespectful monologue in your next promo.  You were born to be a heel.


he could pull it off, already embranced the snake moniker by creating merchandise off it so why not go all in

there's enough good guys around


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 5, 2018)

Haro said:


> How the fuck did Cody come into this fight and not change a SINGLE thing about his game plan besides some kicks?
> 
> He deserved to lose. All power and good boxing. nothing else


He probably had a legitimate gameplan heading into the fight, but saw red after shaking TJ up in their trades.  He leaves himself way too open to counters as well.  It's as if he's daring TJ to hurt him.  Supremely stupid attitude to have.  

I hope he goes on a religious retreat and becomes a practitioner of stoicism for 2 years as a monk. Then he can return to the octagon with a human brain and not a chimp's.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 5, 2018)

TJ has some bad habits in sparring he needs to cut out, but I don't think he's the subhuman trash TAM make him out to be or he wouldn't have been so close to them for so long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Aug 5, 2018)

man I should've bet some money for this card 

I was two-for-two tonight


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 5, 2018)

I got both main events wrong.  Feelsbadman.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 5, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Cruz is still the GOAT BW for career, but I don't think he has ever been as good as current Dillashaw.
> 
> Cruz
> Dillashaw
> ...



I agree. I favor TJ in a rematch with Cruz but it needs to happen first before he can call himself the GOAT bantamweight. I'll root for Cruz all day tho.



afgpride said:


> I got both main events wrong.  Feelsbadman.



That's what I love about this sport.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 5, 2018)

Stringer said:


> I'm glad Dillashaw is finally putting this rivalry behind, at least for some time
> 
> I always thought the whole Gym drama was blown out of proportion and he didn't get a fair shake



He chose to go to a different gym, and Faber even said it was cool for him to cross-train with Ludwig at first. At that time TAM didn't even have real coaches. Kampmann was brought in for striking, and there was basically no structure. Other TAM members like Benavidez and Palmer were out there training with him too, but no one talked about that (some of that was even before Dillashaw made his move official). Their best fighters like Mendes and Benavidez don't even train there full time, but with Dillashaw being a champion, Faber didn't like him spending so much time with Ludwig, and forced him to choose like a girl.

To be honest, the only reason people care so much about it is because McGregor blew it up, and all the sheep ran with the snake memes (along with Cruz adding fuel to it). There have been other fighters who have left gyms on much worse terms, and their names weren't disrespected as much as Dillashaw (fans were even chanting "fuck TJ" during the 1st Garbrandt fight before he knocked him down with that head kick). Faber is usually level-headed, but he acted like a diva. No one outside of him should reasonably have a gripe with Dillashaw (he is much more charismatic than Dillashaw though, so most sided with him). He invested time in him out of college, and Dillashaw chose to a go a different, better route for his career. Faber handled the whole situation poorly, and was just upset Dillashaw leaving hurt his brand, and he couldn't promote it as a camp with a champion anymore (until Garbrandt won it).



Haro said:


> Bang MT is looking like the striking place to be in America.



Swanson disagrees. Dillashaw is just on another level.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 5, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> He chose to go to a different gym, and Faber even said it was cool for him to cross-train with Ludwig at first. At that time TAM didn't even have real coaches. Kampmann was brought in for striking, and there was basically no structure. Other TAM members like Benavidez and Palmer were out there training with him too, but no one talked about that (some of that was even before Dillashaw made his move official). Their best fighters like Mendes and Benavidez don't even train there full time, but with Dillashaw being a champion, Faber didn't like him spending so much time with Ludwig, and forced him to choose like a girl.
> 
> To be honest, the only reason people care so much about it is because McGregor blew it up, and all the sheep ran with the snake memes (along with Cruz adding fuel to it). There have been other fighters who have left gyms on much worse terms, and their names weren't disrespected as much as Dillashaw (fans were even chanting "fuck TJ" during the 1st Garbrandt fight before he knocked him down with that head kick). Faber is usually level-headed, but he acted like a diva. No one outside of him should reasonably have a gripe with Dillashaw (he is much more charismatic than Dillashaw though, so most sided with him). He invested time in him out of college, and Dillashaw chose to a go a different, better route for his career. Faber handled the whole situation poorly, and was just upset Dillashaw leaving hurt his brand, and he couldn't promote it as a camp with a champion anymore (until Garbrandt won it).


yea I followed the whole thing brother, he should thank Conor tbh, him blowing it up made them more ppv numbers

you always be throwing venom at the King


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 5, 2018)

Stringer said:


> yea I followed the whole thing brother, he should thank Conor tbh, him blowing it up made them more ppv numbers
> 
> you always be throwing venom at the King



Aldo and Dillashaw have been my favourite fighters for years, so it was annoying when a bunch of dummies were parroting stuff they heard on TUF, lol.

I don't have anything against McGregor personally. I was making long striking posts about him when he was in Cage Warriors and getting hype as a prospect online. Also said he could potentially be a champion, and was the best striker in the division along with Aldo, Mendes, and Swanson (which seems funny in retrospect) back when he beat Brandao.

The actual MMA fans that are McGregor fans as well isn't anything. The casuals like the ones I know in real life who don't even follow or know much of anything about the sport are annoying though.


----------



## Haro (Aug 5, 2018)

So TJ vs moraes is the fight to make it seems.

But they will do TJ vs Dom next. And coming from that Dom fanboy that sucks


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2018)

Upsets! Didn't see the Cody one going like that... I did have Henry pulling off the upset.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 5, 2018)

TJ vs Moraes... war of the feints.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haro (Aug 5, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Upsets! Didn't see the Cody one going like that... I did have Henry pulling off the upset.



I predicted Cody getting sparked by TJ from the start

TAM outside of Mendes and Faber sucks. I don't consider TJ really TAM considering even in his time in TAM he was working with Dwayne ludwig and has now come into his own even more now that he's left it


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2018)

Mei said:


> well he has to be after so many failures lmfao
> 
> unless he wants to be banned for life


----------



## Haro (Aug 5, 2018)

Oh so TJ did accept Cejudo's callout?

TJ third double champ? Lmao


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2018)

Haro said:


> I predicted Cody getting sparked by TJ from the start
> 
> TAM outside of Mendes and Faber sucks. I don't consider TJ really TAM considering even in his time in TAM he was working with Dwayne ludwig and has now come into his own even more now that he's left it


Cody put him on his ass though in the first fight.


----------



## Haro (Aug 5, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Cody put him on his ass though in the first fight.



Cody has stupid power at BW and good boxing. Thats it.

TJ outplayed him twice now. 2nd time with even less of a issue


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 5, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Cody put him on his ass though in the first fight.



Dillashaw put Garbrandt on his ass a total of 4 times now, and knocked him out in both fights too.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2018)

Haro said:


> Cody has stupid power at BW and good boxing. Thats it.
> 
> TJ outplayed him twice now. 2nd time with even less of a issue


Guess it shows every boxer, boxing isn't everything.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Dillashaw put Garbrandt on his ass a total of 4 times now, and knocked him out in both fights too.


Tj got saved by the bell in the first fight.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 5, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


>


I missed this post. Shit I'm feeling a little uneasy from all the laughter.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 5, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Tj got saved by the bell in the first fight.


We don't actually know how that exchange would have ended. TJ tried getting up immediately and even evaded the subsequent shots Cody threw at him after the knock down as brief as it was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 5, 2018)

Haro said:


> Oh so TJ did accept Cejudo's callout?
> 
> TJ third double champ? Lmao



Cejudo is delusional if he thinks DJ isn't getting a rematch. Then again, the UFC can be so stupid they just might snub him. That fight was extremely competitive and even. I personally had it a 48-48 draw.

10-9 DJ
10-10
10-9 DJ
10-9 Cejudo
10-9 Cejudo

DJ's defensive issues definitely showed here, even though Cejudo didn't have much offence from top position. I thought the clearest rounds were the ones DJ won too. Personally, I think Dillashaw is the best fighter in the sport right now, but DJ is the only one I can see an argument for.



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Tj got saved by the bell in the first fight.



He was moving his head immediately to avoid follow-up shots. He was wobbly, but not close to being done.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 5, 2018)

Larcher said:


> We don't actually know how that exchange would have ended. TJ tried getting up immediately and even evaded the subsequent shots Cody threw at him after the knock down as brief as it was.


He could barely walk to his corner.  Fighters tend to overcompensate when they get rattled in order to show they're not hurt (ie; the "bring it on, that wasn't shit" after a clean shot).  Cody does this every time he gets rattled. TJ was scrambling with no sense of balance and bobbing and weaving at nothing after the bell.  Literally fight or flight mode.  9 Times out of 10, due to the lack of balance, it would end up with TJ on his back and covering his face, with about 5-10 seconds until he recovers.


----------



## Haro (Aug 5, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Cejudo is delusional if he thinks DJ isn't getting a rematch. Then again, the UFC can be so stupid they just might snub him. That fight was extremely competitive and even. I personally had it a 48-48 draw.
> 
> 10-9 DJ
> 10-10
> ...



Seeing that fight showed me that TJ if the weightcut doesn't pose a major issues for him health wise can beat DJ.

Even with less power TJ can pressure DJ and put him out


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 5, 2018)

Haro said:


> Seeing that fight showed me that TJ if the weightcut doesn't pose a major issues for him health wise can beat DJ.
> 
> Even with less power TJ can pressure DJ and put him out



Dillashaw doesn't get enough credit for how well-rounded his game was. His wrestling, transitions, and overall grappling against Lineker was very impressive. He doesn't have the best TDs, but was able to dominate him like that, find openings even guys like McCall and Dodson couldn't, and had a 10-8 round too. Kinda random, but Dillashaw is also one of the few fighters to have a 10-7 round, with that domination of Watson years ago. Best fighter in the sport, imo, and if he continues at this level, he is headed for Top-3 to 5 all-time p4p.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 5, 2018)

Dillashaw vs Barao is still in my top five favorite fights of all time tbh

I still remember how he shocked the MMA world that day, I think I've seen that fight over 20 times by now


----------



## Stringer (Aug 5, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Aldo and Dillashaw have been my favourite fighters for years, so it was annoying when a bunch of dummies were parroting stuff they heard on TUF, lol.
> 
> I don't have anything against McGregor personally. I was making long striking posts about him when he was in Cage Warriors and getting hype as a prospect online. Also said he could potentially be a champion, and was the best striker in the division along with Aldo, Mendes, and Swanson (which seems funny in retrospect) back when he beat Brandao.
> 
> The actual MMA fans that are McGregor fans as well isn't anything. The casuals like the ones I know in real life who don't even follow or know much of anything about the sport are annoying though.


I see where you're coming from, I think we can easily put casuals in their place with facts though, their opinions don't really matter tbh — personally I always try to stay objective in everything, not just when it comes to fighting.

that said I find that leprechaun funny as hell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haro (Aug 5, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Dillashaw doesn't get enough credit for how well-rounded his game was. His wrestling, transitions, and overall grappling against Lineker was very impressive. He doesn't have the best TDs, but was able to dominate him like that, find openings even guys like McCall and Dodson couldn't, and had a 10-8 round too. Kinda random, but Dillashaw is also one of the few fighters to have a 10-7 round, with that domination of Watson years ago. Best fighter in the sport, imo, and if he continues at this level, he is headed for Top-3 to 5 all-time p4p.



Yeah for a guy who has a wrestling background his wrestling game comes off weak.

Doesn't matter when his Muay thai and Kickboxing is the best at BW currently and his mix ups,feints and overall speed tied with his Fight IQ allows him to run through anyone.

His record is crazy as fuck.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 5, 2018)

Stringer said:


> Dillashaw vs Barao is still in my top five favorite fights of all time tbh
> 
> I still remember how he shocked the MMA world that day, I think I've seen that fight over 20 times by now



I was telling people they were sleeping on Dillashaw back then with tl;dr posts, and they ignored the success Wineland had with his jab and footwork early on, since Barao got one of his great finishes. I obviously didn't pick Dillashaw to have the performance he did, but I felt he could make it very competitive, and maybe even take a decision. I was pretty biased for my favourites back then though, along with guys like Lawler, RDA, Weidman, Romero, Masvidal, GSP, Mousasi, Nurmy, Alvarez, Jacare, Maia, and Assuncao in the UFC at the time. Moraes was in WSOF, but I was saying he has the game to beat Cruz back then. With new favourites post-2014 like Bektic, Whittaker, Valiev, Rivera, Gaethje, Magomedsharipov, etc., I found I have been less biased about their abilities (and grown more grounded about some other stuff, not that I was over-exaggerating anything). Also, I didn't like all the people putting Barao in P4P talks over Aldo.. which quickly died off, lol.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 5, 2018)

I wonder how the UFC is going to do the match-making between Assuncao, Garbrandt, Lineker, and Cruz. Rivera is going to fight Dodson as well. Hopefully they aren't incompetent enough to snub Moraes, but I have seen them do worse.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2018)

Darren Till though, big as fuck.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 5, 2018)

Imagine how much better this card would have been without the female fights. The UFC should admit they got it at the right time with Rousey, and just send these women to Invicta (maybe cross-promote the actual good fighters/champions from time to time to being attention to Invicta). I probably can't name 10 quality female fighters through the 3 divisions combined. There are a couple worth watching, but not the point that it makes up for all of the other horrible fighters and fights. That blonde on the main card looked like a nerd extra from a biology class in a high school movie, and fought like it too. And it was still enough to beat the other girl. That hurt the vibe of the nice stretch of fights up to that point, and even the last 3 following. I was at a sports bar on my phone, and even the casuals I was with weren't paying much attention to it.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 5, 2018)

Re-watching the fight, Garbrandt reminds me quite a bit of Amir Khan in boxing. They have real boxing ability and arguably the fastest hand-speed in their respective sport, but the defensive fundamentals, especially during flurries is very flawed/similar. He feels the need to get into exchanges and throw like he is prime Wanderlei (and he doesn't have the durability or power for it) when he gets stunned. Dillashaw was moving his head off the centre line, had his feet well balanced and posture well positioned to absorb power shots (along with his hand up), used some tight pivots to reset, etc. He is obviously more complete/skilled/technical, but he is just a far more thoughtful fighter, and maybe the best fighter right now at making adjustments (would have said DJ, before his approach heading into the 5th round with Cejudo, looking not to lose, and how worried he was of the TD).

He fought more patiently in the 1st round of the 1st right, and used his power and hand-speed well, but ever since Ludwig instructed Dillashaw to throw blind kicks, and not just as set-ups, and him dropping him with that head kick, he hasn't been the same.

I never liked Garbrandt, but he had maybe the best overall boxing performance I have seen in MMA when he styled on Cruz, and he is one of the best talents in the sport. It would be nice to see him train under some real striking and boxing coaches, who could fix those poor tendencies/defence of his. But he prides himself on being loyal to TAM, and after all the fuss he made about Dillashaw's decision, it would be one sour pill to ingest if he changed camps.


----------



## Mythoclast (Aug 5, 2018)

Really wanted Cody to knock Dillashaw out.Just seems like he flushes his fight IQ down the drain when going up against TJ.

Damn..I was 100% sure DJ would style on Henry.Good fight.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 5, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Re-watching the fight, Garbrandt reminds me quite a bit of Amir Khan in boxing. They have real boxing ability and arguably the fastest hand-speed in their respective sport, but the defensive fundamentals, especially during flurries is very flawed/similar. He feels the need to get into exchanges and throw like he is prime Wanderlei (and he doesn't have the durability or power for it) when he gets stunned.


That's exactly what I was ranting about last night.  He lost pretty much the same way as his last fight; going in for the kill and purposely leaving himself open.  It was forgivable in their first fight, not his second.  Like I said his camp probably gave him a solid game plan heading into the fight but he saw red when he hurt TJ in their exchanges.  He gets way too eager to get the finish, leaves himself open to counters closing in, and has a one track mind to connect on the exchanges.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 5, 2018)

afgpride said:


> He gets way too eager to get the finish, leaves himself open to counters closing in, and has a one track mind to connect on the exchanges.


about that, I recall watching a video where Cody bragged about not giving his wife sex for 3 months, just so he could use the pent up frustration to beat Dillashaw — if factual the blue balls he got from that probably played an hand in making the idiot overeager

I'd pay hundreds to see his wife's face when he got back home after that asswhoopin'


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stringer (Aug 5, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


>


relentless, TJ's like a shark when he smells blood on his opponents 

another thing I like about him is his ability to stay razor focused when this happens, most fighters throw random shots when they see an opportunity for a finish


----------



## Haro (Aug 5, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


>



Why would anyone pick Cody over TJ lol


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 5, 2018)

Haro said:


> Why would anyone pick Cody over TJ lol



Garbrandt was never on Dillashaw's level as an overall fighter, but his hand-speed, counter-punching, and power are some of the best in the sport. Someone like that always has a chance of landing the right shot, but at this point it is hard to deny that short of a counter-punch that just melts him, he doesn't have much for Dillashaw.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2018)

How was Cody still alive after that?


----------



## Bump (Aug 6, 2018)

> Per a release, MacDonald’s title will be on the line in every tournament bout he is involved in and should he lose the belt, it will continue to be defended until the tournament finale with the eventual winner being declared both the undisputed Bellator welterweight champion and Grand Prix champion.



*Rory MacDonald vs. Jon Fitch


Paul Daley vs. Michael Page


Douglas Lima vs. Andrey Koreshkov


Neiman Gracie vs. Ed Ruth


*Lorenz Larkin vs. Yaroslav Amosov

*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haro (Aug 6, 2018)

Bump said:


> *Rory MacDonald vs. Jon Fitch
> 
> 
> Paul Daley vs. Michael Page
> ...



Rory smokes fitch. Horrible match up for fitch. Giving a wrestler a fight against an all-rounder who specializes in butterfly guard is gonna suck for him.

Daley has dem hands but MVP has looked good in every fight. This isn't going to the ground its gonna be a banger.

Douglas is gonna beat Koreshkov again.

Don't know enough about Ruth to form a opinion


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 7, 2018)

Ruth is a decent fighter, with some potential. He should be able to beat the Gracie without much issue.

Not sure why Larkin-Amosov is the alternate over that one though. Ruth and Gracie are both much less proven and frankly not as good right now (though people are high on Ruth, and he might elevate his level here). Amosov is definitely the sleeper in the tournament, will be interesting to see if he can handle Larkin.

Outside of that alternate issue, really looking forward to this tourney.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 7, 2018)

I just want Till vs Twood already.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 8, 2018)

Stringer said:


> relentless, TJ's like a shark when he smells blood on his opponents
> 
> another thing I like about him is his ability to stay razor focused when this happens, most fighters throw random shots when they see an opportunity for a finish



Few have this ability when they smell blood. As much as I hate the guy, McGregor is one of them. Stays composed and calm and goes for the precision strike to finish and doesn't waste time throwing random shots.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 8, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Few have this ability when they smell blood. As much as I hate the guy, McGregor is one of them. Stays composed and calm and goes for the precision strike to finish and doesn't waste time throwing random shots.


that crazy level of composure he's got is one of his best attributes for sure, next to his acute understanding of range

it's always a bummer to see fighters lose a bout by getting overzealous or stupidly winding themselves out when they practically had a fight in the bag, we're seeing a slow but steady increase of fighters who appear to understand how important it is to have a good shot selection when those moments come _(and actually apply that knowledge)_, which is encouraging


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 8, 2018)

It's quite amazing how someone who hasn't won in 7 years is getting a title shot, right after testing positive for steroids.  Dana's UFC truly is WWE.  All that's left is signed jobbers and scripted backstage interviews.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 8, 2018)

afgpride said:


> It's quite amazing how someone who hasn't won in 7 years is getting a title shot, right after testing positive for steroids.  Dana's UFC truly is WWE.  All that's left is signed jobbers and scripted backstage interviews.


Lesnar's about to get wrecked so bad by Cormier it's not even funny

the current state of affairs stems from folks at UFC struggling to sell ppvs to pay their debts, but they wouldn't have so much trouble selling ppv if they did a better job promoting some of their best talents so they could appeal to mainstream media and sell ppv — an obvious fix off the top of my head: take Stipe for example, as the heavyweight champ all of his fights should have taken place in Cleveland, you build your fighter's popularity starting with his community, fostering a sense of pride for local talents so they can support them

similar to how crowds always went crazy for GSP here in Canada, this contributed to him blowing up and building his mystic

but with the current model most fighters are often placed in random cards just to fill spots, if you don't have the gift of the gab and can't promote yourself you're pretty much screwed,


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 8, 2018)

Stringer said:


> that crazy level of composure he's got is one of his best attributes for sure, next to his acute understanding of range
> 
> it's always a bummer to see fighters lose a bout by getting overzealous or stupidly winding themselves out when they practically had a fight in the bag, we're seeing a slow but steady increase of fighters who appear to understand how important it is to have a good shot selection when those moments come _(and actually apply that knowledge)_, which is encouraging



Agreed 110%.



Stringer said:


> Lesnar's about to get wrecked so bad by Cormier it's not even funny



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIT WHAT ? LESNAR IS GOING UP AGAINST DC ? LMAO . UFC should include a clause called the "Mismatch Clause", whenever someone really bellow the level of the other goes up in a fight, they can roid up all they want and bring something like a taser and a bat. Like, I don't know, me against a White Rhinoceros or Lesnar against DC.

DC is going to murder Lesnar. DC only loses to the champ.



Stringer said:


> Lesnar's about to get wrecked so bad by Cormier it's not even funny
> 
> the current state of affairs stems from folks at UFC struggling to sell ppvs to pay their debts, but they wouldn't have so much trouble selling ppv if they did a better job promoting some of their best talents so they could appeal to mainstream media and sell ppv — an obvious fix off the top of my head: take Stipe for example, as the heavyweight champ all of his fights should have taken place in Cleveland, you build your fighter's popularity starting with his community, fostering a sense of pride for local talents so they can support them
> 
> ...



Not trying to be asslicker of you but ... Is there any UFC-related opinion that we diverge ? Because you are really on point. Specially the "grow the character of your fighter in his/her country and community first. Then, you try to brand them globally".


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 10, 2018)

Very telling difference between Ludwig and Faber here, and how one seems to prioritize their brand/business more than fighter development. Nice that he doesn't act like a controlling/insecure relationship partner, and even encourages Dillashaw to learn from other camps. I think this was the first camp he had with Diaz, who is a pretty solid boxing trainer. Swanson showed some significant improvements in his boxing game from 2012-2014 after working with him, and Dillashaw is much more talented, has a better mind for fighting, and seems to absorb instruction much easier.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 11, 2018)

Gaethje vs Vick is coming soon. Really hope Justin switches things up a little. He's already given some of the best lightweights the fights of their careers and could have beaten them if he fought smarter. He's always going to be an aggressive pressure style fighter, but that doesn't mean he can straight up ignore defensive fundamentals. His wrestling would help him a big deal as well, especially if he followed leg kicks with takedowns.


----------



## Bump (Aug 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Aug 12, 2018)

Who do y'all think are the best defensive fighters in mma in terms of striking? I got:

Gegard Mousasi 
Fedor (Prime)
GSP
TJ Dilashaw 
Jose Aldo
Lyoto Machida 

Dunno whether to add Silva and Cruz. Yeah, they were hard to hit for a while but both of them relied heavily on their raw speed, reflexes and the fact that a lot of the time their game plans working out were down to guys feeding into their game by putting pressure on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Aug 12, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Who do y'all think are the best defensive fighters in mma in terms of striking?



gotta admit, CM Punk's defensive abilities are pretty flawless


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 12, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Who do y'all think are the best defensive fighters in mma in terms of striking? I got:
> 
> Gegard Mousasi
> Fedor (Prime)
> ...


BJ Penn deserves a mention imo.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 12, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Who do y'all think are the best defensive fighters in mma in terms of striking? I got:
> 
> Gegard Mousasi
> Fedor (Prime)
> ...



Great list. I would add Assuncao for sure, as well as Masvidal and Romero. Phil Davis barely gets hit standing too (even though it is awkward, and not really based much on fundamentals), as mediocre as his offence is. Kazuo Misaki had a very good defensive game, from his counter-striking, footwork, and head movement; even past his prime, he soundly beat Daley standing. Lawler and RDA had really good defence for two of the most front-foot heavy pressure fighters in the sport's history, especially Lawler (one of the best I have seen in MMA at taking the sting off strikes). Rumble deserves an HM. People know him for his KOs, but he is pretty sound defensively as well (of course, if we aren't talking about submission defence ). Makdessi has solid fundamentals on defence too.

Cro Cop at his peak had some of the tightest pivots ever in MMA, and was great at managing distance too:



Not defence, but just need an excuse to post this, lol (good times):

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 12, 2018)

Prime Cruz was dancing around everyone.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 12, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Prime Cruz was dancing around everyone.



He also fought a lot of shorties that he out-sized considerably, and most of which were mediocre strikers, and/or not having much power to threaten him with. Cruz has his place among the best defensive fighters for sure, but he always made a lot of exaggerated movements. Him and Machida were two of the best at setting traps when they danced around, but Cruz (similar to Edgar), would make big movements with his feet and over-commit to the motion quite a bit.

His excessive movement actually squares him up pretty constantly, but his awkward head movement, and feints make him very difficult to keep track of. DJ when he was working part time and barely the fighter he is now, was out-boxing him pretty soundly. Benavidez gave him some real problems in their rematch, as did Faber. When Dillashaw wasn't caught in the head-hunting game, he was out-striking him pretty easily too. And obviously Garbrandt had the right game to make him look really bad, and forced him to lead (showed better defence, footwork, head movement, and even setting up a great counter TD like the one Cruz got on Mizugaki, than Cruz ever has, imo). His movement is so exaggerated, and he gets way out of position and loses his posture, which is why he can't finish a sandwich. He lands in some awkward positions, but his movement doesn't take him to the angles that some of the other elite defensive fighters too (the whole point of defence should be putting yourself in a position to land some offence, or it doesn't matter much). His style gets both him and his opponents out of position, facing the wrong at the same time (which is why he has such flawed offence).

And for the record, I am not saying his style isn't effective. It made him a WEC/UFC champion, but it also may have ruined his knees and made him one of the weirdest fighters to watch in MMA. It works for him, but it is absolutely not something I'd recommend that anyone ever try to duplicate. Great footwork/movement is much more about subtlety and slight positioning advantages than nonstop movement. Look at how efficient guys like Aldo, Dillashaw, McGregor, etc. are with that aspect of their game compared to Cruz.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 12, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> He also fought a lot of shorties that he out-sized considerably, and most of which were mediocre strikers, and/or not having much power to threaten him with. Cruz has his place among the best defensive fighters for sure, but he always made a lot of exaggerated movements. Him and Machida were two of the best at setting traps when they danced around, but Cruz (similar to Edgar), would make big movements with his feet and over-commit to the motion quite a bit.
> 
> His excessive movement actually squares him up pretty constantly, but his awkward head movement, and feints make him very difficult to keep track of. DJ when he was working part time and barely the fighter he is now, was out-boxing him pretty soundly. Benavidez gave him some real problems in their rematch, as did Faber. When Dillashaw wasn't caught in the head-hunting game, he was out-striking him pretty easily too. And obviously Garbrandt had the right game to make him look really bad, and forced him to lead (showed better defence, footwork, head movement, and even setting up a great counter TD like the one Cruz got on Mizugaki, than Cruz ever has, imo). His movement is so exaggerated, and he gets way out of position and loses his posture, which is why he can't finish a sandwich. He lands in some awkward positions, but his movement doesn't take him to the angles that some of the other elite defensive fighters too (the whole point of defence should be putting yourself in a position to land some offence, or it doesn't matter much). His style gets both him and his opponents out of position, facing the wrong at the same time (which is why he has such flawed offence).
> 
> And for the record, I am not saying his style isn't effective. It made him a WEC/UFC champion, but it also may have ruined his knees and made him one of the weirdest fighters to watch in MMA. It works for him, but it is absolutely not something I'd recommend that anyone ever try to duplicate. Great footwork/movement is much more about subtlety and slight positioning advantages than nonstop movement. Look at how efficient guys like Aldo, Dillashaw, McGregor, etc. are with that aspect of their game compared to Cruz.


Mcgregor should be in the talk.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 12, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Mcgregor should be in the talk.



Yeah, he should be in the discussion for sure. He is much more of an aggressive counter-puncher than a real defensive oriented fighter though.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 13, 2018)

get hyped guys, they're building it up


----------



## Stringer (Aug 13, 2018)

I really like both of these fighters, and while I still/always believed in Cejudo's potential for growth I just gotta go with TJ in this matchup

Cejudo's not ready for the kind of fight TJ will bring to him, still a very interesting matchup imo though


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2018)

At the moment Tj will kill him like he killed Cody.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 13, 2018)

It would be so wack if DJ doesn't get an immediate rematch, even for the recent standard the UFC has set itself.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 13, 2018)

it's true that if there's anyone who ever deserved an immediate rematch it's DJ, but surprisingly he hasn't expressed interest for it in interviews

I think he probably feels like he needs time away from the sport

I can see where he's coming from tbh

frankly the way I see it, sometimes you need step away for people to miss and actually take time to appreciate how good you were — I think his comeback fight _(which I'm sure would be for the belt)_ will only be bigger as a result


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 14, 2018)

TJ makes easy work of Cejudo.  Not even interested in the matchup at all tbh, would rather see him fight Cruz.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 14, 2018)

TJ would chip away at Henry's legs worst than DJ did. He could probably beat quite a few of the current top 10 bantamweights, but he'd meet his match against those on the top of the hierarchy.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 14, 2018)

Mighty Mouse deserves rematch wtf


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 15, 2018)

It's been said so much it's a cliche at this point, but the UFC really has watered down their product with all this money fight chasing.  The belts mean nothing and the rankings mean nothing.  The only thing that seems to matter is PPV buys.  I seriously wouldn't be surprised if Logan fucking Paul was in the main card in the near future.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 15, 2018)

UFC has had a horrible year that's why in terms of PPV sells. Plus a lot of their big names are either not around anymore (Rousey, Jones, GSP) or they are part time (McGregor and to an even lesser extent Brock).

They don't want to go the way of the dying boxing sport which is in even worse shape now with Mayweather retired and Pacquiao on his last leg, so I get it. Mighty Mouse deserves an immediate rematch though even though the rematch won't sell shit.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 15, 2018)

Logan Paul could ko Mcregor.Kappa


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 15, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Logan Paul could ko Mcregor.Kappa


Jokes aside, he's actually athletic as fuck.  You see him in ninja warrior?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 15, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Jokes aside, he's actually athletic as fuck.  You see him in ninja warrior?


Dosen't he also have boxing in his backpocket.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 15, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Dosen't he also have boxing in his backpocket.


He was a division 1 high school wrestler, so he's at least more skilled than CM Punk.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 15, 2018)

afgpride said:


> He was a division 1 high school wrestler, so he's at least more skilled than CM Punk.


Who knows? Maybe he can be an ufc fighter. He would probaly kill Cm Punk.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 15, 2018)

That one dude about to get lit up, what's his name??


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 15, 2018)

Hey guys one question real quick: Broken Shin Anderson Silva (Right after he kicked his leg into breaking) vs CM Punk. 

Who wins ?


----------



## Stringer (Aug 15, 2018)

lmao that's pushing it

but man the way Anderson's leg broke was so gruesome... even to this day it makes me cringe


----------



## Kuya (Aug 15, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Jokes aside, he's actually athletic as fuck.  You see him in ninja warrior?



hate him, but he gets to smash Chloe Bennett


----------



## Larcher (Aug 18, 2018)

It's a shame Horiguchi isn't in the UFC anymore. He's always been a superb striker and seems to be a lot more comfortable on the ground now he trains at ATT compared to the DJ fight. He's making good money in Rizin, but the competition is much weaker and makes you think what he could achieve after seeing how different Cejudo's rematch with DJ was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mythoclast (Aug 18, 2018)

Mini Mcgregor got smoked..


----------



## Lurko (Aug 18, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> Mini Mcgregor got smoked..


Bellator?


----------



## Mythoclast (Aug 18, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Bellator?


Yeah


----------



## Lurko (Aug 18, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> Yeah


I can't find bellator. What channel?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2018)

What are everyone's picks for Till vs Woodley?


----------



## Larcher (Aug 20, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> Mini Mcgregor got smoked..


That was so satisfying to watch.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 20, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> What are everyone's picks for Till vs Woodley?


Either Woodley nullifies Till with his wrestling or it turns into an awkward "chess match" on the feet like their fights with Wonderboy. In that case it would end in a decision that could be scored in favour of either party.

I'm feeling more inclined to the latter.


----------



## Mythoclast (Aug 20, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> What are everyone's picks for Till vs Woodley?


Rooting for Till.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2018)

I got Till.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 22, 2018)

Rip


----------



## Mythoclast (Aug 23, 2018)

Cyborg vs Nunes


----------



## Lurko (Aug 23, 2018)

Yo Greg Hardy is a fucking Demon, that look after that ko.


----------



## Azzuri (Aug 23, 2018)

Ferguson and Pettis will fight at UFC 229.


----------



## Mythoclast (Aug 23, 2018)

Tony is gonna dismantle him.
And Pettis had just finally broken his losing streak


----------



## Kuya (Aug 24, 2018)

I wanna see the odds come fight week. Pettis would be a nice underdog pick.


----------



## Azzuri (Aug 25, 2018)

Holloway returns at UFC 231 to fight Ortega.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 25, 2018)

Please win tonight Justin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 25, 2018)

gah damn that was awesome


----------



## Azzuri (Aug 25, 2018)

Robbie Lawler vs. Stephen Thompson targeted for January UFC event on ESPN.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 26, 2018)

Gaethje , always lulzy to see Vick get KO'd too.

Glad he got it done quick, and didn't take much damage. He was having trouble with those kicks and maintaining distance early.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 26, 2018)

nice KO.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 26, 2018)

It's kinda ironic how Justin and MJ both had a hard time in the UFC after the war they had. Then a year later they both snap their losing streaks on the same card. Albeit one was more impressive.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 26, 2018)

I totally forgot with the war in the obd section and toonami. Oh well I can watch it later.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 26, 2018)

Larcher said:


> It's kinda ironic how Justin and MJ both had a hard time in the UFC after the war they had. Then a year later they both snap their losing streaks on the same card. Albeit one was more impressive.



True, way more impressive though. And Vick and Fili are similar calibre opponents too. Honestly, I thought Fili arguably won, although Johnson landed the cleaner punches. That was a very close one. The 30-27 card was terrible though, and it was from a woman too, I think (no surprise there).


----------



## Larcher (Aug 26, 2018)

I think grappling will always be MJ's major downfall.

However, it has been bought to my attention that MJ has arguably the most underrated chin in MMA. Gaethje is the only guy to tko him and that was more a result of exhaustion than anything else.

Those kicks he took this fight even he blocked them must have quite a sting behind them, but he kept at it.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 26, 2018)

Larcher said:


> I think grappling will always be MJ's major downfall.
> 
> However, it has been bought to my attention that MJ has arguably the most underrated chin in MMA. Gaethje is the only guy to tko him and that was more a result of exhaustion than anything else.
> 
> Those kicks he took this fight even he blocked them must have quite a sting behind them, but he kept at it.



He definitely has a beard on him. Pettis is another guy whose chin doesn't get brought up much, but has some of the best durability from that region in MMA.


----------



## Bump (Aug 26, 2018)

one punch


----------



## Haro (Aug 26, 2018)

Anyone here see Horiguchi vs Tenshin?

Baller fight rizin about to be pride levels


----------



## Lurko (Aug 26, 2018)

Bump said:


> one punch


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Larcher (Aug 26, 2018)

Justin Gaethje may be the Homer Simpson of MMA, but at least he isn't the Stefan Struve of the Lightweight division.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Aug 27, 2018)

Got till over woodley. It'll be a good fight, but I feel till time has come, khabib is going to maul connor.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 28, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Aug 28, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Got till over woodley. It'll be a good fight, but I feel till time has come, khabib is going to maul connor.


The big question is if he wins will he move up and fight Robert?


----------



## Ishmael (Aug 29, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> The big question is if he wins will he move up and fight Robert?



I can see it happening, he's voiced interest in moving up in the division and having two titles. So I don't see why not its just a matter of how long he'll wait.


----------



## Mythoclast (Aug 29, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> The big question is if he wins will he move up and fight Robert?


He wants to defend the WW title before moving up.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 29, 2018)

Kabib gonna get slept


----------



## Lurko (Aug 29, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Kabib gonna get slept


If he let's Conor get in his head then yes. Khabib needs to take him out early.


----------



## Ishmael (Aug 29, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Kabib gonna get slept



Lol no. Hes walked through head kicks and some pretty hard shots, once he wrestles with connor its over.



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> If he let's Conor get in his head then yes. Khabib needs to take him out early



Feel its the other way around, khabib is the stamina monster here, hes the guy who can control the fight once he establishes control. 

The mind games arent working right now, i feel if they do itd come from talk in ring, but khabib is a pretty focused guy.

We'll get a good fight for sure.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 30, 2018)

Chad Mendes is no Khabib, but he is no wrestling slouch either. I've seen Conor survive top tier wrestlers, can he survive the best (or 2nd best) wrestler on the roster? I think so. Khabib's stand up is awful.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 30, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Chad Mendes is no Khabib, but he is no wrestling slouch either. I've seen Conor survive top tier wrestlers, can he survive the best (or 2nd best) wrestler on the roster? I think so. Khabib's stand up is awful.


He jabbed Al to death.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 30, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> If he let's Conor get in his head then yes. Khabib needs to take him out early.


Khabib winning early is probably the least likely outcome tbh, McGregor's striking is at its most dangerous in the first two rounds

Khabib's best chance at victory is to drag McGregor into championship rounds and beat him into submission


----------



## Ishmael (Aug 30, 2018)

People have it all wrong, it's conor who needs to take khabib out early. As rounds progress conor gets sluggish and tired and he's done that against guy who aren't on khabibs caliber in terms of stamina.

Look at the Diaz fight, not only that bit khabib has taken some big shots and just kept pushing forward. This isn't khabib needs to take connor out, it's connor needs to take out khabib.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 30, 2018)

Khabib's head movement though... he's gonna get caught.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 30, 2018)

honestly the outcome of this fight depends on how long McGregor can manage to prevent Khabib from taking him to the ground and how good Khabib's chin is, because he's definitely getting hit that night


----------



## Ishmael (Aug 30, 2018)

Stringer said:


> honestly the outcome of this fight depends on how long McGregor can manage to prevent Khabib from taking him to the ground and how good Khabib's chin is, because he's definitely getting hit that night



I agree with this. I don't agree with people making it seem like connor going to maul khabib though. Fact of the matter is Connors never dealt with a wrestler and ground and pounder like khabib and khabib has never dealt with someone with Connors striking ability.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 30, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Chad Mendes is no Khabib, but he is no wrestling slouch either. I've seen Conor survive top tier wrestlers, can he survive the best (or 2nd best) wrestler on the roster? I think so. Khabib's stand up is awful.



He doesn't have the double leg of Mendes (probably no one in MMA does those blast doubles as well as him), but he is significantly better in the clinch in every way, and he has a lot of nice set-ups for his singles too. Also, Mendes has never had a particularly strong top game. Many guys have gotten up from under him before, and his g&p, submissions, pressure/pace, out-put, and transitions down there are nowhere remotely in the same realm as Nurmy.

Not sure why you said wrestlers, when Mendes is the only top level wrestler he faced - the next best one is Aldo, and obviously there wasn't any wrestling there. Alvarez is great defensively, but he has always been mediocre at best offensively with his wrestling. He has a career 36% TD rate (DREAM/UFC) outside of his Bellator fights, and it would be worse if you included them (Chandler ragdolled him and shrugged off his attempts; he couldn't get a single one on Curran, who was naturally a 145-er, etc.).

If Nurmy gets to the clinch, and gets McGregor down, he will get sonned badly.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 30, 2018)

Conor can't stop the Td unless he kos Khabib right away, Conor is the biggest challenge for Khabib.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 30, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> I agree with this. I don't agree with people making it seem like connor going to maul khabib though. Fact of the matter is Connors never dealt with a wrestler and ground and pounder like khabib and khabib has never dealt with someone with Connors striking ability.


there's a pattern to it

before a fight is made it's always _''fighter x is legit and McGregor's worst matchup''_

but the closer we get to the fight there's a gradual shift and people find ways to demean his opponent, which is meant to discredit McGregor's accomplishment if/when he wins — the other part is just casuals who don't know better

but whoever thinks Khabib is easy work doesn't know anything about our sport, this fight can easily go either way, Khabib is as legit as it gets


----------



## Lurko (Aug 30, 2018)

If he beats Conor then where does that put him?


----------



## Kuya (Aug 30, 2018)

fight's a win-win for UFC despite the outcome 

Conor gets his GSP fight after, which is huge $$$, or Khabib becomes a breakout star


----------



## Stringer (Aug 30, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> If he beats Conor then where does that put him?


considering he's undefeated and beaten the previous champ, pretty high

if he wins it'd be great to see him face GSP after

personally speaking though, Khabib vs Tony Ferguson is the better fight but that fight seems to be cursed


----------



## Lurko (Aug 30, 2018)

Stringer said:


> considering he's undefeated and beaten the previous champ, pretty high
> 
> if he wins it'd be great to see him face GSP after
> 
> personally speaking though, Khabib vs Tony Ferguson is the better fight but that fight seems to be cursed


Gsp is too big.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 30, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Gsp is too big.


what do you mean by too big...

if it pertains to body mass, Khabib kills himself to get down to 155, he's also the same exact height as GSP

if you mean fame-wise, McGregor is bigger than GSP, not to mention GSP already expressed the desire to fight Khabib


----------



## Stringer (Aug 30, 2018)

dang it @Former Obd Lurker. you're such a casual


----------



## Lurko (Aug 30, 2018)

Stringer said:


> what do you mean by too big...
> 
> if it pertains to body mass, Khabib kills himself to get down to 155, he's also the same exact height as GSP
> 
> if you mean fame-wise, McGregor is bigger than GSP, not to mention GSP already expressed the desire to fight Khabib


Gsp made it up 185.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 30, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Gsp made it up 185.


he actually suffered a serious medical problem during that fight because he bloated himself to fight at that weight class

so no, he's far from being too big for Khabib, especially considering the fact he's willing to fight 155


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 30, 2018)

There really isn't much of a size difference (if at all) between the biggest current LWs (Nurmy, Lee, Ferguson, etc.) and GSP. Weight-cutting is at an all-time high. Most of the biggest LWs these days are bigger than the WWs from Hughes' or even a lot of GSP's era.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 30, 2018)

Stringer said:


> he actually suffered a serious medical problem during that fight because he bloated himself to fight at that weight class
> 
> so no, he's far from being too big for Khabib, especially considering the fact he's willing to fight 155


Ok but do you see Khabib beating Gsp?


----------



## Stringer (Aug 30, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Ok but do you see Khabib beating Gsp?


honestly for me it's a toss up, I'd favor GSP though

if Khabib ever beats both GSP and Conor he'd definitely be the GOAT in my eyes


----------



## Lurko (Aug 30, 2018)

Stringer said:


> honestly for me it's a toss up, I'd favor GSP though
> 
> if Khabib ever beats both GSP and Conor he'd definitely be the GOAT in my eyes


Gsp going down to 155 might effect him but still dosen't take away the fact he beat him. Till goona be Goat


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 30, 2018)

any one here watch Professional Fighters League ?


----------



## Kuya (Aug 31, 2018)

Fullmetal said:


> any one here watch Professional Fighters League ?



mostly bcuz i'm following da Hawaiian - Ray 'Braddah Boy' Cooper III

i kinda like the PFL set up, it's different, but sorta makes sense?


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 31, 2018)

i really like the set up too. makes for some exciting fights since everyone is trying to earn points via stoppage

but also makes for some sloppy fights


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 1, 2018)

GSP beats Khabib convincingly imo.  He has no weaknesses.  Not only does GSP have arguably the best camp in the world, which is meticulous about gameplanning opponents down to the smallest details, but he has one of the best TDD/wrestling in MMA.  As if that's not enough, once Khabib takes him down (which proved difficult even for Iaquinta) he has to deal with GSP's BJJ which is also world class.  I really don't see him being ragdolled like the others, there's too many checkpoints to get through before his arm is snared and he's on his stomach with his right shoulder against the cage, which is when Khabib eats.  Pretty clean UD if he picks apart Khabib on the feet and avoids the ground/clinch.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 1, 2018)

Who's the pound for pound cringiest in the UFC right now? 

My big 3 are Mike Perry, Tony Ferguson and Colby Covington.  But I wanna switch Colby out for someone at this point.


----------



## Mythoclast (Sep 1, 2018)

Kevin and Colby are contending for that title.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 4, 2018)

Can't remember the last time I saw GSP this small. Maybe the early 2000s?


----------



## Mythoclast (Sep 4, 2018)

Welp,guess we're getting a new welterweight champ this Saturday.Kenny sealed Woodley's fate with that prediction.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 7, 2018)

Nicco Montaño pulled out of her bout with Valentina this weekend, which is crazy considering they've been scheduled to fight a couple of times now

can't help but feel for Valentina here, there's a lot of money that goes into a training camp


----------



## Lurko (Sep 7, 2018)

Till and Woodley look drained.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 7, 2018)

Till's size advantage tho


----------



## Stringer (Sep 7, 2018)

annnnnnd it's official, Nicco Montaño has been stripped of the flyweight belt

happy with that tbh, Valentina was gonna murder her anyway

the division needs to move along, I don't know how long she was expecting the UFC to let her sit on that title


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 7, 2018)

Till second round.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 7, 2018)

If Till wins then he goes to MW, Till would be better.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 7, 2018)

I have to choose between this and College Football, why?


----------



## Stringer (Sep 7, 2018)

so all you guys got Till winning, right? 

this reminds me of UFC 227 lmao

I got Woodley so let's make a bet, winner gets repped by the losing team


----------



## Lurko (Sep 7, 2018)

Stringer said:


> so all you guys got Till winning, right?
> 
> this reminds me of UFC 227 lmao
> 
> I got Woodley so let's make a bet, winner gets repped by the losing team


I don't know who to pick, Till is the best stiker he's ever fought.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 7, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I don't know who to pick, Till is the best stiker he's ever fought.


oh come on, make it fun man, pick someone

I know you like Darren so now's the time to back up your boy


----------



## Lurko (Sep 7, 2018)

Stringer said:


> oh come on, make it fun man, pick someone
> 
> I know you like Darren so now's the time to back up your boy


Till by tko third round or wins in a split ud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Sep 7, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Till by tko third round or wins in a split ud.


alright we're in business 

I say Woodley either wins by split decision or tkos Till in the second


----------



## Lurko (Sep 8, 2018)

Family is in tonight keep me updated please.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 8, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Who's the pound for pound cringiest in the UFC right now?
> 
> My big 3 are Mike Perry, Tony Ferguson and Colby Covington.  But I wanna switch Colby out for someone at this point.


Cody Garbrandt and James Vick deserve a mention


----------



## Larcher (Sep 8, 2018)

Like I said earlier. 

Unless Till has significantly weaker TDD than Thompson, I believe we'll have a slow burning competitive chess match that'll go the distance like both their fights with Wonderboy.

Who wins will probably be down to what the judges think. I'm heavily rooting for Darren, not because I don't like Woodley but cause I need a champ that reps my ends.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 8, 2018)

Fuck it the good games were early.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 8, 2018)

If Zabit gets an elite top game he might end up the GOAT featherweight.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 8, 2018)

goodness gracious Zabit... just when you think you've seen it all he finds a way to prove you otherwise

this guy's versatile skillset never ceases to amaze


----------



## Stringer (Sep 8, 2018)

and he wants Chad Mendes 

please make it happen Dana


----------



## Lurko (Sep 8, 2018)

These Russians are crazy.


----------



## Nihonjin (Sep 8, 2018)

*Brandon Davis (French canadian accent):* I'm not impressed by Zabit's BJJ performance..

*Also Brandon Davis:*



Seriously though, Zabit's nuts.. I wanna see him against a top guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 8, 2018)

I have been high on Magomedsharipov on here before he debuted in the UFC, but he has shown some real holes in his last couple fights now. Offensively, he has a very versatile and varied skill-set, but some issues with his defence, particularly in the pocket. I could see him getting knocked out in the next year and a half depending on who he matches up with. Not sure how the weight-cut will have him look in later rounds when he starts facing top guys either. Mendes is a very interesting fight. That would say a lot more about his game moving forward than these recent fights, especially in a 5-rounder.

Great card so far. Obviously Dodson had to be the low-point with his annoying style. That was the most decisive loss he has taken since the DJ rematch. Rivera can still beat just about anyone in the division. He has some of the most fundamentally sound footwork in MMA right now, and a very schooled striking game.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 8, 2018)

Might be the card of the year from top to bottom, so far.

Hopefully Woodley-Till doesn't ruin the momentum (probably my most anticipated WW title fight since Lawler-Condit). WMMA manages not to buzzkill this card, couple promising showings.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 8, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I have been high on Magomedsharipov on here before he debuted in the UFC, but he has shown some real holes in his last couple fights now. Offensively, he has a very versatile and varied skill-set, but some issues with his defence, particularly in the pocket. I could see him getting knocked out in the next year and a half depending on who he matches up with. Not sure how the weight-cut will have him look in later rounds when he starts facing top guys either. Mendes is a very interesting fight. That would say a lot more about his game moving forward than these recent fights, especially in a 5-rounder.
> 
> Great card so far. Obviously Dodson had to be the low-point with his annoying style. That was the most decisive loss he has taken since the DJ rematch. Rivera can still beat just about anyone in the division. He has some of the most fundamentally sound footwork in MMA right now, and a very schooled striking game.


that's true he tends to be defensively lax at times, could be because of the level of competition he's facing but I can definitely see someone like Renato Moicano (or Chad) making the most of those opportunities


----------



## Nihonjin (Sep 9, 2018)

Not much action this first round, but the tension is ultra high.. One mistake and one of them goes to sleep..

Also, fuck that ref.. Let the fight play out

[edit]

EXACTLY WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## Lurko (Sep 9, 2018)

Wtf is Till doing..


----------



## Nihonjin (Sep 9, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Wtf is Till doing..



Getting 10-8'ed

Getting finished.

Called for a T-Wood submission in R3.. Did it earlier than I expected


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 9, 2018)

Hopefully Woodley gets more credit after this. Hard not to like this guy.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 9, 2018)

Damn Till took a beating.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 9, 2018)

congrats to Woodley, he's way underappreciated


----------



## Lurko (Sep 9, 2018)

Till has good td defense but that chin is eh..


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 9, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Hopefully Woodley gets more credit after this. Hard not to like this guy.


His talent was always there, but he deserved his rep after the Thompson fights imo.  This just notched him up in all time peaks though.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 9, 2018)

Stringer said:


> congrats to Woodley, he's way underappreciated


He is.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 9, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Till has good td defense but that chin is eh..



Nothing wrong with his chin. Most WWs would have been done after that + g&p.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 9, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Damn Till took a beating.


no worries he's gonna bounce back, he's only 25

in the meantime, you do owe me rep


----------



## Mythoclast (Sep 9, 2018)

Didn't expect Till to get smoked like that...


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 9, 2018)

What impressed me most about Woodley that 2nd round is how he kept up the pace pretty much the entire round.  Not quite sure if anyone else in the UFC can continue landing shots in a G&P at that pace for an entire 5 minute round and then _end_ it with a submission.  Most fighters would gass out after the first 2 minutes.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 9, 2018)

Stringer said:


> no worries he's gonna bounce back, he's only 25
> 
> in the meantime, you do owe me rep



He is very young, but he is going to be at MW soon enough. Lucky for him, some of the best guys might be on their way out in a couple years, but I am not sure if the start of his MW career is going to be a smooth ride.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 9, 2018)

Till letting me down, khabib beating connor is my only hope now, till gets finished in the second round. Choked lmao pitiful.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 9, 2018)

Congrats to woodley though,  definitely earned my Respect,  till has work to do but he's supposedly moving up in weight.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 9, 2018)

Dana White's reaction:



What a mediocre promoter. The comments he made about Woodley are just embarrassing.

Anyway, card of the year so far.


----------



## Nihonjin (Sep 9, 2018)

Till and Thompson have a combined record of around 120 - 0 - 0 in pure striking.. They both got out struck by Woodley who's has a wrestling background..

Kind of insane if you think about it..


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 9, 2018)

Woodley pretended Till was a klansman tonight.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 9, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> Didn't expect Till to get smoked like that...


Both were waiting for that killer punch but like Tyron said he knows when to pull the trigger better, first round Till felt him out but he got too scared that second round.


----------



## Haro (Sep 9, 2018)

Woodley with the fucking kill jesus


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 9, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Dana White's reaction:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh that same reaction will be made when he connor gets mauled, this is one biased mofo. It even showed at one of Khabib's fights he attended.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 9, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Dana White's reaction:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's for Conor.


----------



## Mythoclast (Sep 9, 2018)

It's time for him to move up to MW.That division is filled with killers tho.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 9, 2018)

Nihonjin said:


> Till and Thompson have a combined record of around 120 - 0 - 0 in pure striking.. They both got out struck by Woodley who's has a wrestling background..
> 
> Kind of insane if you think about it..



Those records don't mean much, tbh. They consist mainly of city and district level fighting, a far cry from high level striking in though, and not much to substantiate them either.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 9, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> He is very young, but he is going to be at MW soon enough. Lucky for him, some of the best guys might be on their way out in a couple years, but I am not sure if the start of his MW career is going to be a smooth ride.


might move up as soon as his next fight even, those weight cuts look terrible

really looking forward to that btw, some very interesting matchups for him up there


----------



## Lurko (Sep 9, 2018)

Keeps the fight standing and still kinda got the Tko, Till and Wonder Boy are fucking tough. That right hand is too OP.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 9, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> It's time for him to move up to MW.That division is filled with killers tho.


He would be better at MW.


----------



## Mythoclast (Sep 9, 2018)

I was rooting for Till and Cody,but they both got starched.
Don't have a prediction for Conor vs Khabib,but Max better fucking smoke Ortega...

I can't be wrong all year..


----------



## Lurko (Sep 9, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> I was rooting for Till and Cody,but they both got starched.
> Don't have a prediction for Conor vs Khabib,but Max better fucking smoke Ortega...
> 
> I can't be wrong all year..


Don't forget Stipe.


----------



## Azzuri (Sep 9, 2018)

Shout out to Woodley.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 9, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Shout out to Woodley.


For real, Colby is goona die.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nihonjin (Sep 9, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Those records don't mean much, tbh. They consist mainly of city and district level fighting, a far cry from high level striking in though, and not much to substantiate them either.



The point still stands. They're elite strikers at the very least for MMA standards and Tyron beat them both standing up.


----------



## Mythoclast (Sep 9, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> He would be better at MW.


He'd be stronger there,but he still needs to work on his ground game a bit.


----------



## Mythoclast (Sep 9, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Exactly bro lmao i need khabib to fix my predictions this year hasn't been one of my best.
> 
> Tj and rose have been my only Ws so far.


Well atleast you got two Ws.I ain't got shit yet..


----------



## Stringer (Sep 9, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Making a bet that connor doesn't get mauled, that's close to suicide my friend


lmao that's the spirit, I like how the certainty!

which means you shouldn't have a problem striking a bet with me


----------



## Lurko (Sep 9, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> He'd be stronger there,but he still needs to work on his ground game a bit.


Till was able to stop Tyron,he just got hurt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 9, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Exactly bro lmao i need khabib to fix my predictions this year hasn't been one of my best.
> 
> Tj and rose have been my only Ws so far.
> 
> ...


The Russians are the scary race.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 9, 2018)

Conor vs a Russian.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 9, 2018)

Stringer said:


> lmao that's the spirit, I like how the certainty!
> 
> which means you shouldn't have a problem striking a bet with me



And what is this bet


----------



## Stringer (Sep 9, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> And what is this bet


losing team wears a set of my choice for a month and gives me reps 

and of course you get to do the same thing to me if/when Khabib wins

@Former Obd Lurker. you're free to join in on this one too


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 9, 2018)

Tyron about to take an ice bath back at the hotel with the Wakanda pose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 9, 2018)

Stringer said:


> losing team wears a set of my choice for a month and gives me reps
> 
> and of course you get to do the same thing to me if/when Khabib wins
> 
> @Former Obd Lurker. you're free to join in on this one too


What do we bet next time?


----------



## Lurko (Sep 9, 2018)

Fuck Tyron's timing was perfect, just like Conor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Sep 9, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> What do we bet next time?


same as above, you can pick a set for me to wear for a month plus you get rep

vice-versa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 9, 2018)

Is it just me or is there a trend of fighters who take an extended time off while continuing to train coming back in the octagon looking sharper than ever.  I'm sure ring rust is legit, since nothing matches the real thing, but I'm not so sure it offsets the skill gain of extended absences anymore.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 9, 2018)

Stringer said:


> same as above, you can pick a set for me to wear for a month plus you get rep
> 
> vice-versa


Ok I'm on.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 9, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Is it just me or is there a trend of fighters who take an extended time off while continuing to train coming back in the octagon looking sharper than ever.  I'm sure ring rust is legit, since nothing matches the real thing, but I'm not so sure it offsets the skill gain of extended absences anymore.


one hundred percent, with Dominick Cruz and GSP probably being the posterboys for that in the sport

I guess a contributor to that increase might be the fact that MMA fighters these days train a lot smarter than they used to, less than a decade ago most MMA gyms/coaches kept advocating the merits of hard sparring throughout training camps, a practice that was revealed to do more harm than good for their fighters

by spending less time healing their injuries they actually get to spend that valuable time to focus on learning, honestly I'm suprised it took this long to get that, but then again this is a very young sport, so..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Sep 9, 2018)

Legit dunno if any WW can beat Woodley currently. GSP is getting on at this point and losing all that weight must have taken a toll on him. 

There's still Rory if he chooses to return to the UFC, even that's not definitely panning out the same way as the first fight.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 9, 2018)

Give Till time, he's too young. Gsp and Rory might be able to.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 9, 2018)

Stringer said:


> losing team wears a set of my choice for a month and gives me reps
> 
> and of course you get to do the same thing to me if/when Khabib wins
> 
> @Former Obd Lurker. you're free to join in on this one too



Oh my friend, you definitely have a deal the tears of joy I'll have when connor gets mauled, surely have increased.


----------



## Bump (Sep 9, 2018)

I want in


----------



## Stringer (Sep 9, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Oh my friend, you definitely have a deal the tears of joy I'll have when connor gets mauled, surely have increased.


let's get it, saving this post for future reference
see you oct 6th buddy andae



Bump said:


> I want in


OK, what's your pick?


----------



## Mythoclast (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm in too.
I bet on Conor pulling off the upset.


----------



## Bump (Sep 9, 2018)

Stringer said:


> OK, what's your pick?





Mythoclast said:


> I'm in too.
> I bet on Conor pulling off the upset.



Im picking Conor for the win aswell, set for 2 weeks?


----------



## Stringer (Sep 9, 2018)

Bump said:


> Im picking Conor for the win aswell, set for 2 weeks?


good, it's gonna be for a month actually, for both parties involved

still up for it?


----------



## Lurko (Sep 9, 2018)

Stringer said:


> let's get it, saving this post for future reference
> see you oct 6th buddy andae
> 
> 
> OK, what's your pick?


I got Khabib.


----------



## Bump (Sep 9, 2018)

Stringer said:


> good, it's gonna be for a month actually, for both parties involved
> 
> still up for it?



even better, always good to have some friendly wages


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 9, 2018)

Is it just me, or has there been little to no promotion for the Nurmy-McGregor fight so far? They likely have some stuff worked out, but it is strange how little I have seen up till now.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 9, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Is it just me, or has there been little to no promotion for the Nurmy-McGregor fight so far? They likely have some stuff worked out, but it is strange how little I have seen up till now.


No I feel both fighters knows whats up.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 9, 2018)

The fact Woodley made quick work of Till proves how good he is, fuck loses. Gsp vs Twood.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 9, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> The fact Woodley made quick work of Till proves how good he is, fuck loses. Gsp vs Twood.



I think it's clear GSP doesn't want that fight. Woodley has called for it multiple times now.

He is still the WW GOAT. I don't think he sees a point in doing more in that division.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 9, 2018)

Gsp vs Twood would be great.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 10, 2018)

I wonder if the lack of promotion to Mcgregor-Nurmy is cause they think the fight will sell itself.

I wish they did a world tour, the fan warfare would have been hilarious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 10, 2018)

Larcher said:


> I wonder if the lack of promotion to Mcgregor-Nurmy is cause they think the fight will sell itself.
> 
> I wish they did a world tour, the fan warfare would have been hilarious.



I'm not gonna be sold until both guys are in the cage. Ferguson-Pettis is a nice fight, but doesn't make much of any sense. I feel like most of it is insurance.


----------



## Bump (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Lurko (Sep 12, 2018)

Conor's training looks great. Not goona lie, Khabib better not mess with him.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahead of UFC 229 I'd like to make the annual reminder that some people in the past thought that Connor McGregor's left hand was going something out of a martial arts movie and that it would kill Mayweather because in that left of his there was something like the touch of death. 

did

Just your annual reminder that Conor McGregor lost to a 40 year old who was going to strip clubs in the weeks before the fight and Mayweather had to convince and assure Stephen A. Smith that it would be a legit fight, so it wasn't too boring(Literally, instead of trash talk, Floyd knew the fight was so easy that he needed to praise the guy):


----------



## Kuya (Sep 13, 2018)

Yeah, us in the MMA world don't mind amateur-boxer Conor losing to a boxing GOAT in a boxing match. Mayweather bout has nothing to do with Conor's MMA resume or legacy.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 13, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Yeah, us in the MMA world don't mind amateur-boxer Conor losing to a boxing GOAT in a boxing match. Mayweather bout has nothing to do with Conor's MMA resume or legacy.



I know. But it was really fucking irritating the whole thing with "Connor's left hand can destroy planets". Be it in the UFC or Boxing.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 13, 2018)

Bj is like what? 1-6 or 2-6 in his last few fights?


----------



## Haro (Sep 15, 2018)

Hunto is so shot jesus.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 15, 2018)

Haro said:


> Hunto is so shot jesus.



He has been past it for like a decade now. Still was fun to watch his UFC run, despite most of his fights being against guys who failed drug tests.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 15, 2018)

Anyone hear Woodley's rap song, lol? It is pretty funny knowing he could mutilate any rapper in the world with his bare hands.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 15, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Anyone hear Woodley's rap song, lol? It is pretty funny knowing he could mutilate any rapper in the world with his bare hands.


yep heard it, Tyron definitely needs to work on his flow lmao, although I must admit I thought the instrumentals by themselves weren't half bad

saw somewhere that Snoop Dogg contacted him for a remix lol, I guess he finally made it, happy for him tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 18, 2018)

What the fuck was Herb Dean thinking?


----------



## Kuya (Sep 18, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Bj is like what? 1-6 or 2-6 in his last few fights?



give him CM Punk in a retirement match. loser has to retire.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 18, 2018)

Kuya said:


> give him CM Punk in a retirement match. loser has to retire.



With the way BJ has been looks like he's going to be one and done sadly.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 18, 2018)

Any one got ufc 3 btw?


----------



## Kuya (Sep 18, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> With the way BJ has been looks like he's going to be one and done sadly.



Which is why i'd want him to go out with a win over an easy opponent like CM Punk. Although, BJ is similarly a very easy opponent. Would be 2 unexplosive guys going at it and they are big enough names to co-main a UFC Fight Night or UFC on FX event.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 19, 2018)

One of the best promos I have seen a in a long time, and it was from Reebok of all places.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 19, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> One of the best promos I have seen a in a long time, and it was from Reebok of all places.


looks so much more professional

what's great about it is it actually tells people what Khabib is all about, and manages to do that without using a single word, I mean you just get it

in the meantime in UFC headquarters they're cooking yet another overly edited trailer with announcers going crazy in the background

ufc trailer: _''This will be the greatest ppv in ufc history. OH MY GOODNESS, UNBELIEVABLE!!!''_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mythoclast (Sep 20, 2018)

Jones is back..i guess.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 20, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> Jones is back..i guess.


Yea something is fishy.


----------



## Kai D Oars (Sep 20, 2018)

That press conference. Personal. Political. War incoming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mythoclast (Sep 20, 2018)

Conor didn't seem like his typical composed self.
Also this would've been way better had fans been allowed to enter..


----------



## Bump (Sep 20, 2018)

Kusuo P said:


> That press conference. Personal. Political. War incoming.



Dont come at Conor lol


----------



## Lurko (Sep 20, 2018)

Conor.


----------



## Azzuri (Sep 20, 2018)

Dana claims Conor is better than Muhammad Ali in mental warfare. Not even Dee rides Conor's nuts this hard


----------



## Lurko (Sep 20, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Dana claims Conor is better than Muhammad Ali in mental warfare. Not even Dee rides Conor's nuts this hard


Dana is his side bitch.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 20, 2018)

Conor's mic game is rusty af.  Khabib won the first presser imo.  Looked a lot more composed and non-overcompensating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Sep 20, 2018)

Conor seemed legit angry, which I've never seem from him in press conferences. Khabib kept himself together, was nice to see him actually be composed but still actually respond to Conor. 

Both of them look confident they're gonna win. I don't think Conor is actually nervous like some are suggesting. I just think he's becoming even more nuts.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 20, 2018)

Conor took some trauma in that mayweather fight. He knows he only wins if Khabib is too cocky.


----------



## Kai D Oars (Sep 21, 2018)

Conor won that press conference for me. Absolutely. Khabib kept his composure but when McGregor mentioned his dad, Putin and Russia stuff, he felt uneasy. 

The man does his research.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 21, 2018)

What was the deal with the " slap " and " bus " ? From what I gathered at this press conference is that either someone slapped McGregor's friend and he came with 40 people or that someone slapped Khabib's friend and Khabib did nothing about that and Khabib's response is " If you slap a friend of mine, I'll them them[Friend] to slap them back. If you[Friend] lose, you have back up from me" > Which is legit attitude and life advice IMO.

That's how I roll, Khabib.



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Conor took some trauma in that mayweather fight. He knows he only wins if Khabib is too cocky.



You see, in that fight, although not put officially in the papers, there was something else other than the money at stake, a property, a property that now is owned by Floyd Mayweather Jr. What property ? McPussy's head.

Mayweather's been living inside McGregor's head rent-free. That's a true boss. He got the money and McGregor's mind.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 22, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> What was the deal with the " slap " and " bus " ? From what I gathered at this press conference is that either someone slapped McGregor's friend and he came with 40 people or that someone slapped Khabib's friend and Khabib did nothing about that and Khabib's response is " If you slap a friend of mine, I'll them them[Friend] to slap them back. If you[Friend] lose, you have back up from me" > Which is legit attitude and life advice IMO.
> 
> That's how I roll, Khabib.
> 
> ...


Yeah Conor isn't that smart, he should have took Floyd's deal to train in the boxing area.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 23, 2018)

Conor's personal/family attacks were why I thought he lost the presser.  Not because they were out of line or anything either.  He did just about as much as you possibly can to get under someone's skin and then some, and barely got a shrug from Khabib.  That makes it a flop, and reflects poorly on his part.  He looked like the riled up, jittery, anxious one, not Khabib.  And he couldn't even take personal digs at Khabib himself besides him not getting off the bus.  His father said something about a Chechen dictator... Who cares?  His crew member has a son... Who cares?  These are redundant rumors to begin with, Conor doesn't get points just for regurgitating them semi coherently and failing to get any real rise out of Khabib with it.  It's only a slam dunk if it compromises the fighter.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 23, 2018)

McGregor used to be more witty his first couple years in the UFC (of course still had those times where he called Siver a nazi). After all the popularity and fame, he has lost a lot of that. Most of the time it is much more of the angry, coke-fueled rants that might well be more reflective of his true self.


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 24, 2018)

What's up with him doing so much coke before interviews? To me it really does look like he's on coke, speaking as somebody who has been surrounded by it for periods of my life. Ex-roomie dealt and used daily.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 24, 2018)

He needs to stop hanging out with Jones, then it will be obvious.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 25, 2018)

Chocochip said:


> What's up with him doing so much coke before interviews? To me it really does look like he's on coke, speaking as somebody who has been surrounded by it for periods of my life. Ex-roomie dealt and used daily.



There have been rumours, and some strange videos and press conference moments where he seemed to be tweaking:




There was another moment from that RDA press conference, but I can't find it on a quick Google search. Not exactly breaking news for an athlete as young/successful as him to succumb to those kings of things, but it would explain a lot of his behaviour. A pretty stark contrast from the guy he is about to fight though.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 26, 2018)

things just got a little more interesting


let's see if it gets an official announcement in a couple of days, but if true this will have a lot of ramifications in months to come

Brett says Dana denied it but I stopped taking Dana's word seriously ages ago, this won't be the first time he rebuffed reports that he proceeded to make official himself soon after


----------



## Mythoclast (Sep 26, 2018)

Abdul is getting charged for rape.
He'll probably get cut even if he's innocent.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 27, 2018)

Gonna go out on a limb and predict a stoppage by Khabib (4th round submission).  Gotta swing for the fences for them post-fight bragging rights.


----------



## Mythoclast (Sep 27, 2018)

Jones vs Gus might happen..


----------



## Lurko (Sep 28, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> Jones vs Gus might happen..


I want Jones Romero.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 28, 2018)

Jones said:
			
		

> You mad, Bro? USADA keeps calling but you’re not going to pick up the phone because the second you hear them say I’m innocent is the instant the illusion you’ve created shatters. Then it’s all real AGAIN and that’s not a step you’re willing to take. Instead you wrap yourself in your fake belt and keep telling yourself the shin that slammed into your face and the performance that buried you once again was enhanced. The fact you can’t beat me kills you and it stops you from picking up that phone. If you answer it then the nightmare becomes reality. Then again, maybe you do pick up, accept the truth that you were defeated by a superior fighter and that gives you peace. Or it goes another way and you get motivated to try a third time and that will save me the hassle of having to dig you up before I bury you. So now that the illusion you’ve built is crumbling and the ‘violation was not intended nor could it have enhanced the athlete’s performance’ you still have to tell yourself something yeah? And while there was ‘absolutely no intention to use prohibited substances,’ it was my intention to kick your ass once again. Mission accomplished. Pick up the phone.


Jones is straight wylin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 28, 2018)

Make the trilogy happen.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 29, 2018)

A 165 division makes no sense at this point in time. Nate isn't even at the top of the 155 division, neither is Dustin. There's no real demand for such things currently and would just thin out 155 and 170.

MMA is getting increasingly larger, give it a decade and the sports depth will probably demand new divisions but now is not the time.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 29, 2018)

Why would it even be 165 rather than 162.5?


----------



## Bump (Sep 29, 2018)

Bellator


----------



## Bump (Sep 29, 2018)

Pico is a killer


----------



## Lurko (Sep 29, 2018)

Bump said:


> Pico is a killer


That ko was nasty.


----------



## Bump (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 30, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I favour Mousasi, and would be surprised if MacDonald won. He sets up a lot of his work standing with his jab, which he really needs to establish. Mousasi's jab is more versatile, and arguably just as sharp, if not more so. MacDonald has struggled in the past with angling and hand-fighting past parries/blocks to establish it against guys like Lawler and Thompson, and Mousasi uses those defensively quite a bit, and has a much more diverse and flat-out better striking arsenal for the long range.
> 
> I don't see MacDonald being able to out-wrestle him for most of the fight either, and Mousasi is great at creating scrambles, sweeping, and getting back to his feet. In the past, he was comfortable fighting off his back, and always had more effective offence from there, but he would lose decisions off the guy just being in top position, despite sustaining more damage (mainly Lawal and Jardine, though the latter was a draw). He has nice hooks from guard, especially the left butterfly which he used effectively against Weidman, who has a superior TD and top game than MacDonald, a better passing game, and is bigger/stronger.



Fight went about as expected. Props to MacDonald for challenging himself, but it wasn't going to happen. Mousasi's g&p and guard passing sliced through him like butter. And Mousasi showed he had a better jab as I expected. MacDonald got lit up in the 1st.

Sucks Mousasi isn't in the UFC still. I think he could beat just about anyone at the weight. Romero is probably his toughest match-up.


----------



## Bump (Sep 30, 2018)

Yeah sadly it went as I thought aswell. The size was a huge factor, bigger than I thought and Mouse been the bigger man his jab was lighting im going to enjoy his next couple of fights with Bellator


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 30, 2018)

Mousasi might have the best jab in MMA. It has been in the running for a long time now, but that was impressive.


----------



## Bump (Sep 30, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Mousasi might have the best jab in MMA. It has been in the running for a long time now, but that was impressive.



I remember when he wrecked Latif in his debut, jabbed his face for 5 rounds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 30, 2018)

damn, i can't believe i missed the rory v gegard fight


----------



## Larcher (Sep 30, 2018)

I thought Rory stepping up to fight moose was a bad idea. Lawler already took years off his career, he was lucky that fight didn't turn him into a shell of his old self. He really couldn't be taking the damage he did against moose either.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 30, 2018)

I actually remember Rory being serious about fighting at bellator's Grand Prix _(against heavyweights)_ when he joined bellator 

this loss against Mousasi is good for him tbf, he needed that reality check


----------



## Bump (Sep 30, 2018)

Fullmetal said:


> damn, i can't believe i missed the rory v gegard fight



Was a great fight card tbh



Larcher said:


> I thought Rory stepping up to fight moose was a bad idea. Lawler already took years off his career, he was lucky that fight didn't turn him into a shell of his old self. He really couldn't be taking the damage he did against moose either.





Stringer said:


> I actually remember Rory being serious about fighting at bellator's Grand Prix _(against heavyweights)_ when he joined bellator
> 
> this loss against Mousasi is good for him tbf, he needed that reality check



Yeah that loss would of been bad for Rory if he didnt have the tourney looming tbh.
His nose is fucked though its like every fight its opening


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 2, 2018)

Mystic Florian has spoken..


----------



## Stringer (Oct 2, 2018)

Welp, just heard Michael McDonald retired from the sport at only 27. That guy was a very promising prospect on most people's radar back when I was fairly new to the sport, fought for the bantamweight title at only 22 years old. I remember his rise through the ranks very well because I started following the sport more seriously around 2011. He really put people on notice after starching Miguel Torres and Soto in the first round.

Those serious injuries/surgeries he's been plagued with since 2014 severely hampered his progress. Apparently the latest injury was worse than all the previous ones, but anyways godspeed, hopefully he saved enough money from his time in the fight game.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 2, 2018)

only four days left until UFC 229, the excitement is building with each passing day 

honestly I only care about the two bouts at the top of the card, nobody pulls out please _[HASHTAG]#knockonwood[/HASHTAG]_


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 3, 2018)

230's main event


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 3, 2018)

Till is fighting at middleweight now.
Uriah should be his first fight.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 3, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> 230's main event


Eubanks is 3-2, wtf?


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 3, 2018)

Pressure, superior defense and takedowns, is what's going to get khabib the dub.


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 3, 2018)

Cormier to vacate LHW title, Jones vs Gus in the works for UFC 232.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 3, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Pressure, *superior defense* and takedowns, is what's going to get khabib the dub.


Khabib's defense on the feet is actually basic in many respects compared to more seasoned strikers in the division, most opponents are either too focused on avoiding his takedowns or don't have the hands to exploit that glaring weakness

that's what makes this fight so interesting, both fighter can exploit the other's weakness

his dominance against the cage and his grappling is what's terrifying, but every fights start on the feet, so let's see what happens


----------



## Stringer (Oct 3, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Cormier to vacate LHW title, Jones vs Gus in the works for UFC 232.


they're forcing him to vacate it more like, UFC brass have lost their mind

in any event I want Cormier vs Jones to take place at heavyweight, just so that Cormier doesn't deplete himself by cutting down to LHW


----------



## Bump (Oct 3, 2018)

Best episode of Bad Blood ive ever watched


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 3, 2018)

Stringer said:


> they're forcing him to vacate it more like, UFC brass have lost their mind
> 
> in any event I want Cormier vs Jones to take place at heavyweight, just so that Cormier doesn't deplete himself by cutting down to LHW


Well, if he can't fight until January (hand injury), plans on fighting Brawk, and is retiring in March, I don't see why he shouldn't be stripped of the belt. But I think that he planned on retiring in March because he thought Jones was going to get 4 years.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 3, 2018)

Stringer said:


> Khabib's defense on the feet is actually basic in many respects compared to more seasoned strikers in the division



In that division, significant strikes absorbed per minute the average strikes for a fighter to take is 3.72, khabib absorbs 1.55 per minute, Conor allows fighters to land 4.55 worth of strikes per minute. I just learned this so it's interesting and gave me a new outlook on Khabib's stand up.

It isn't the best yes, but his stand up defense going by strikes allowed >conors, Conor has the second worst allowed strike rate in the lightweight division. Part of Khabib's success at striking  that he does have is that he doesn't really get it, although it may seem that way he's the one getting the hits in mostly. He's average in terms of his significant strikes landed, where he lacks that's obviously where Conor excels. The big thing is would you rather be average at striking and good at strike defense or good at striking and below average  (bad) at your defense?

Won't touch ground game or anything, it's clear who wins there


----------



## Stringer (Oct 3, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> In that division, significant strikes absorbed per minute the average strikes for a fighter to take is 3.72, khabib absorbs 1.55 per minute, Conor allows fighters to land 4.55 worth of strikes per minute. I just learned this so it's interesting and gave me a new outlook on Khabib's stand up.
> 
> It isn't the best yes, but his stand up defense going by strikes allowed >conors, Conor has the second worst allowed strike rate in the lightweight division. Part of Khabib's success at striking  that he does have is that he doesn't really get it, although it may seem that way he's the one getting the hits in mostly. He's average in terms of his significant strikes landed, where he lacks that's obviously where Conor excels. The big thing is would you rather be average at striking and good at strike defense or good at striking and below average  (bad) at your defense?
> 
> Won't touch ground game or anything, it's clear who wins there


lol you sound so happy to have stumbled on those stats 

anyways, link me to the source of those stats, I want to take a closer look at 'em


----------



## Stringer (Oct 3, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Well, if he can't fight until January (hand injury), plans on fighting Brawk, and is retiring in March, I don't see why he shouldn't be stripped of the belt. But I think that he planned on retiring in March because he thought Jones was going to get 4 years.


Cormier has been a very active champion and defended his belt unlike Conor, they should have made an interim belt instead of stripping, and then give him the option to either defend at LHW or HW once he came back

frankly a hand injury is not a good enough reason to strip him of that belt


----------



## Larcher (Oct 3, 2018)

It is actually true, it's mentioned quite a lot in the MMA subreddit Khabib has good defense standing statistically.

Al Laquinta himself even talked about how hard he was to hit with Helwani.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 3, 2018)

Larcher said:


> It is actually true, it's mentioned quite a lot in the MMA subreddit Khabib has good defense standing statistically.
> 
> Al Laquinta himself even talked about how hard he was to hit with Helwani.


nah I don't mind that it is, I want the source for my own use

having a place with those kinds of data is very handy


----------



## Stringer (Oct 3, 2018)

actually nevermind, I found it on the official UFC site


----------



## Larcher (Oct 3, 2018)

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Lurko (Oct 3, 2018)

Larcher said:


> It is actually true, it's mentioned quite a lot in the MMA subreddit Khabib has good defense standing statistically.
> 
> Al Laquinta himself even talked about how hard he was to hit with Helwani.


Al on one day is no joke.


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 3, 2018)

Stringer said:


> Cormier has been a very active champion and defended his belt unlike Conor, they should have made an interim belt instead of stripping, and then give him the option to either defend at LHW or HW once he came back
> 
> frankly a hand injury is not a good enough reason to strip him of that belt


I agree about Conor, but I highly doubt Cormier would move down, defend the LHW belt, move up again, and defend the HW title all within a month or two. And he'd be sitting on the title for a year and a half.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 3, 2018)

Khabib bringing up how Conors grandfather killed his fellow Irishman, in retaliation to the things said about his dad.

That escalated quickly.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 3, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Khabib bringing up how Conors grandfather killed his fellow Irishman, in retaliation to the things said about his dad.
> 
> That escalated quickly.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 3, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> I agree about Conor, but I highly doubt Cormier would move down, defend the LHW belt, move up again, and defend the HW title all within a month or two. And he'd be sitting in the title for a year and a half.


in truth it's been 8 months, Cormier fought Oezdemir in late January

from what I recollect there was a lack of contenders at LHW, that's why he went to challenge himself at HW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 3, 2018)

Stringer said:


> lol you sound so happy to have stumbled on those stats
> 
> anyways, link me to the source of those stats, I want to take a closer look at 'em



Yeah, yeah, is the bet still on?, cant get enough of being right.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 3, 2018)

Stringer said:


> actually nevermind, I found it on the official UFC site



Thats that bull shit... seen this after i sent it *sigh*.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 3, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Thats that bull shit... seen this after i sent it *sigh*.


lol that's cool



Ishmael said:


> Yeah, yeah, is the bet still on?, cant get enough of being right.


it sure is, I like a good gamble 

wouldn't be fun if you went into this with no hope


----------



## Larcher (Oct 4, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Yeah, yeah, is the bet still on?, cant get enough of being right.





Stringer said:


> it sure is, I like a good gamble
> 
> wouldn't be fun if you went into this with no hope


Yeah, but who's hungrier out of you two?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 4, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Yeah, but who's hungrier out of you two?


Stringer is about to take a L.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 4, 2018)

>Not getting the reference


----------



## Lurko (Oct 4, 2018)

Larcher said:


> >Not getting the reference


I get it, I'm just way too lazy.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 4, 2018)

Srsly tho what was her obsession with Conor and Khabibs hunger? She does know they're in the process of cutting weight, right?


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 5, 2018)

So Conor scores 3m off this and khabib 2.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 5, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> So Conor scores 3m off this and khabib 2.



So little.

Conor could make another half a billion if he decides to fight Mayweather again or even Pacquiao.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 5, 2018)

Kuya said:


> So little.
> 
> Conor could make another half a billion if he decides to fight Mayweather again or even Pacquiao.


He will fight Mayweather again, anything to make more money. Shows the man he is.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 5, 2018)

Alrigt who has who? I have Khabib.


----------



## Bump (Oct 5, 2018)

Conor by 2nd round KO


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 5, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Alrigt who has who? I have Khabib.



Khabib, 3rd round or late second TKO.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Oct 5, 2018)

khabib round 2 submission


----------



## Kuya (Oct 5, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> He will fight Mayweather again, anything to make more money. Shows the man he is.



500 million vs. 3 million though.......

Sort of an easy choice lol


----------



## Stringer (Oct 5, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Stringer is about to take a L.


lmao, if so I'mma take it on the chin and honor our wager

speaking of, as discussed previously participants are me, @Bump and @Mythoclast for McGregor

you and @Ishmael for The Eagle
_(let me know if I'm missing someone)_

honestly I'm just happy nobody pulled out of this fight, may the best man


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 5, 2018)

Kuya said:


> 500 million vs. 3 million though.......
> 
> Sort of an easy choice lol



$500 million? I don't think Mayweather even made that much. Maybe they made close to that amount combined.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 5, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> $500 million? I don't think Mayweather even made that much. Maybe they made close to that amount combined.



If Conor made 500 mill....he wouldn't be fighting khabib. 500 mill? Lmao he's set.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 5, 2018)

Oops way off, Conor made 90 mil and Mayweather made 300 mil


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Oct 6, 2018)

fight day 

undecided if i will watch at home or go to the bar


----------



## Larcher (Oct 6, 2018)

The bar will be jam packed and chaotic. Home is a much better option.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm chilling, nice plate of food, drinks and laying back watching a nice ppv.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 6, 2018)

Khabib time


----------



## Lurko (Oct 6, 2018)

Larcher said:


> The bar will be jam packed and chaotic. Home is a much better option.


I hate bars for the fights, fucking can't move and you have to get there early.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 6, 2018)

The best place is definitely home with friends.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 6, 2018)

Damn that first fight.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 6, 2018)

Supporting Khabib but I dunno who I got.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 6, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I hate bars for the fights, fucking can't move and you have to get there early.


Tfw I ended up streaming this event in a deserted library


----------



## Lurko (Oct 6, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Tfw I ended up streaming this event in a deserted library


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 6, 2018)

Like what I see, got Michelle in this one, if she can keep the defense up and get a swift kick in.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 6, 2018)

Derrick Lewis' movement is so damn pitiful to watch, even for heavyweights' standards

gonna tune back in for the co-main event


----------



## Stringer (Oct 6, 2018)

this fight was so random lol


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 6, 2018)

DEREK FUCKING LEWIS


----------



## Lurko (Oct 6, 2018)

Stringer said:


> Derrick Lewis' movement is so damn pitiful to watch, even for heavyweights' standards
> 
> gonna tune back in for the co-main event


Damn he can take a punch.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 6, 2018)

I KNEW IT WAS COMING, LET'S FUCKING GOOO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 6, 2018)

Him vs Dc, stop running champs.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 6, 2018)

Hardy vs Lewis, time for Hardy to get abused.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 6, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Damn he can take a punch.


honestly I hope they cut him, his technique is awful


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 6, 2018)

Fuck that give lewis DC, omfg bro, just waiting to see if he'd actually end it late in the round and he did! Bro omg


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 6, 2018)

That interview was GOAT


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 6, 2018)

Bro the fact that he went from back peddling the whole fight, counter punching, to pushing and finishing him with what 18 secs left? Jesus


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 6, 2018)

My balls was hot


----------



## Larcher (Oct 6, 2018)

Lewis is hilarious


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 6, 2018)

Reyes looked great..


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 6, 2018)

That's a knockout

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 6, 2018)

Idk what rule it is to give fighters options to get up or not but that's a clean cut ko.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 6, 2018)

Damn he koed him....


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 6, 2018)

Does someone have a link ? Pretty please ?


----------



## Stringer (Oct 6, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Does someone have a link ? Pretty please ?


livestream


----------



## Stringer (Oct 6, 2018)

Ferguson vs Pettis 

now the real fun starts


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 6, 2018)

Two of the most dynamic dudes in the LW division..


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 6, 2018)

Just to see if my streaming is on point. 

Pettis and Ferguson preparing to fight. Is that right ?


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 6, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Just to see if my streaming is on point.
> 
> Pettis and Ferguson preparing to fight. Is that right ?


Yup


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 6, 2018)

Thx.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 7, 2018)

what a fun fight


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 7, 2018)

THIS LOOK LIKE A FUCKING MOVIE FIGHT


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 7, 2018)

Damn, broken hand =/


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 7, 2018)

I would've loved 5 rounds of Ferguson vs pettis


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 7, 2018)

I nutted to that round..
Give these guys their fucking bonuses Dana.

Pettis..


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 7, 2018)

Pettis continued to try and put on a show after getting mauled


----------



## Stringer (Oct 7, 2018)

TIME FOR THE MAIN EVENT 


SO FUCKIN' HYPED RIGHT NOW, LET'S GO!!!


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 7, 2018)

Tony's recovery is unmatched within the UFC...


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 7, 2018)

Tony has the best interview of the night


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2018)

can I watch this for free?


----------



## Stringer (Oct 7, 2018)

the Irish King vs the Russian Bear  

history will be made soon


----------



## Stringer (Oct 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> can I watch this for free?


yes bro: Livestream

hurry up it's about to start!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 7, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Tony has the best interview of the night


Lewis had the GOAT octagon interview though


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 7, 2018)

Ferguson Pettis was such a treat to watch.  Hope we see a rematch in the near future.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 7, 2018)

poor McGregor is going to be mauled


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2018)

Stringer said:


> yes bro: Livestream
> 
> hurry up it's about to start!!


TY <3


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 7, 2018)

Whew Lads it's here


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 7, 2018)

THE RUSSIAN BEAST IS ABOUT TO BE UNLEASHED INTO THAT LEPRECHAUN !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 7, 2018)

Khabib time.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 7, 2018)

boy am I gonna enjoy the tears tonight


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 7, 2018)

NO GLOVE TOUCH !

THIS IS PURE FIRE !


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 7, 2018)

Damn, well at least Connor got that out of his system early. Khabib a beast on the ground as usual. R1 Khabib.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 7, 2018)

R1 Khabib, he's wearing the leprechaun out.

This will be death by a thousand cuts.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 7, 2018)

THE GOD!!!!!


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 7, 2018)

Damn it's GG.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 7, 2018)

OMFG


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 7, 2018)

Reality hitting Conor.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2018)

Damn this is brutal.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 7, 2018)

holy shit this looks bad


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 7, 2018)

Damn, Khabib is beating McGregor like he owes him something.


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 7, 2018)

He has to hunt for the KO.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 7, 2018)

lmao good ol Connor with the dirty Irish tactics. Good round to mcgregor. Will khabib get sucked in? Or stick to the ground?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 7, 2018)

2 Rounds Khabib
1 Round McGregor

Edit: Khabib needs to stop trying to exchange and box McGregor. Go body slam the irish leprechaun.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 7, 2018)

Conor cheating to stay in the game


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 7, 2018)

Also, McGregor pulled Khabib's trunks/shorts whatever.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 7, 2018)

Conor spent too much time practicing his entrance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2018)

WHAT THE FUCK!?!


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2018)

First time ever watching this shit, what is this HAHAHA


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 7, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Gonna go out on a limb and predict a stoppage by Khabib (4th round submission).  Gotta swing for the fences for them post-fight bragging rights.





afgpride said:


> Gonna go out on a limb and predict a stoppage by Khabib (4th round submission).  Gotta swing for the fences for them post-fight bragging rights.





afgpride said:


> Gonna go out on a limb and predict a stoppage by Khabib (4th round submission).  Gotta swing for the fences for them post-fight bragging rights.





afgpride said:


> Gonna go out on a limb and predict a stoppage by Khabib (4th round submission).  Gotta swing for the fences for them post-fight bragging rights.





afgpride said:


> Gonna go out on a limb and predict a stoppage by Khabib (4th round submission).  Gotta swing for the fences for them post-fight bragging rights.





afgpride said:


> Gonna go out on a limb and predict a stoppage by Khabib (4th round submission).  Gotta swing for the fences for them post-fight bragging rights.





afgpride said:


> Gonna go out on a limb and predict a stoppage by Khabib (4th round submission).  Gotta swing for the fences for them post-fight bragging rights.





afgpride said:


> Gonna go out on a limb and predict a stoppage by Khabib (4th round submission).  Gotta swing for the fences for them post-fight bragging rights.





afgpride said:


> Gonna go out on a limb and predict a stoppage by Khabib (4th round submission).  Gotta swing for the fences for them post-fight bragging rights.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 7, 2018)

Where are you McPussy fans ? Oh don't be shy now, don't please don't.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2018)

What on earth.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 7, 2018)

Damn he really did it. Wrestling was to real. Connor looked psyched from the beginning. 

This post fight shit is ridiculous though. Dana better hand out some ass whoopings.


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 7, 2018)

_Oof _


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 7, 2018)

I always kept seeing ppl call Khabib out for the Iaquinta performance and I just kept thinking man, ppl are severely underestimating Al. Hope he gets some props now too. Khabib's easiest fight in a while tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 7, 2018)

CORMIER NEEDED TO BE CALLED !


Stringer said:


> boy am I gonna enjoy the tears tonight



What tears ?


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 7, 2018)

I SAID IT ONCE


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 7, 2018)

Khabib is aite,but I can't stand his team.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 7, 2018)

Khabib's post fight antics were way out of pocket.  But let's not forget McGregor started this out of pocket thug hooligan shit.  I don't blame Khabib for wanting all of their heads.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 7, 2018)

FUCK THAT BOY, KHABIB THE MF MAULER BABY


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 7, 2018)

REAL BEEF BABY,  WE DON'T WANT JUST THE MAMA CHICKEN WE WANT THE WHOLE FAM, LET'S GOOO


----------



## Stringer (Oct 7, 2018)

what the hell, Khabib's team jumping Conor after the fight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 7, 2018)

" Where is my belt ? " *In heavy russian accent *


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Khabib's post fight antics were way out of pocket.  But let's not forget McGregor started this out of pocket thug hooligan shit.  I don't blame Khabib for wanting all of their heads.



What's the history?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 7, 2018)

Dana White a piece of shit.  Slobbers on Conor's cock without even so much as a suspension for the bus attack but won't give Khabib his belt.  Fuck this pathetic cow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2018)

KHABIB THE GOAT


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 7, 2018)

DANA PROTECTING HIS MCPUSSY BY NOT HAVING HIM THOROUGHLY HUMILIATED BY DENYING MAH MAN'S BELT !


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2018)

Irish fans in the crowd need to suck huge amounts of Russian cock


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 7, 2018)

OLAY OLAY OLAY OLAY OLAY
OLAY 
OLAY

OLAY OLAY OLAY OLAY
SMESH FACE
SMESH FACE


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2018)

DANA THE BIGGEST BICH IN THE HISTORY OF SPORTS


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 7, 2018)

Ferguson vs Khabib needed


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 7, 2018)

FUCK THAT BOY WOOOOO


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2018)

Conor fucking tapped out to a pro wrestling chinlock.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 7, 2018)

Let a wise man give McGregor some advice about fighting Khabib:


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 7, 2018)

@Stringer LMFAOO  MY BOY DELIVERED THAT'S WHAT A TRUE GANGSTER LOOKS LIKE LMAOO FUCK CONOR 

AND DANA'S A BITCH IF HE GIVES KHABIB ANY UNNECESSARY PUNISHMENT


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

Conor got rocked a few times.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2018)

Confirmed homosexual Dana White unable to place a title around Khabib's waist because his erection wouldn't go down.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Sasuke (Oct 7, 2018)

ye the best thing about this is Khabib vs Tony will happen, no way Conor would have taken that fight.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 7, 2018)

Khabib won every round, dropped Conor, smeshed his face, and then choked him out.  

OLAY OLAY OLAY OLAY


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

That shit went full crazy, expect street fights with conor vs khabib.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 7, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Khabib won every round, dropped Conor, smeshed his face, and then choked him out.
> 
> OLAY OLAY OLAY OLAY




SAY IT ONE MORE TIME FOR THE PEOPLE IN THE BACK! YESSIRRRR


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 7, 2018)

Someone call the ambulance and the police, McGregor's fans on suicide watch. I think it's because of a russian man, he is possibly wearing a belt, has shaved head, he's about 1,78 m and about 70 kg.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 7, 2018)

Conor finally got a taste of his own medicine.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

Where is @Stringer


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 7, 2018)

God I wish Khabib didn't put the fear of God into that guy after the fight.  Would've stung more if he stayed humble.  I don't blame him, but there's no closure now (aside from McCringe getting put in his place).


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

Floyd watching this fight like I would never fuck with Khabib.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 7, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Khabib's post fight antics were way out of pocket.  But let's not forget McGregor started this out of pocket thug hooligan shit.  I don't blame Khabib for wanting all of their heads.


Exactly. Joe Rogan sucking off Conor too. "CONOR DID NOT START THIS. HE WAS JUST SITTING THERE RESTING." 

O RLY?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 7, 2018)

Outclassed after all that shit pre-fight, this shit is a classic.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2018)

Khabib with more heel heat than Brett Kavanaugh, cause a bunch of simps couldn't handle watching Conor getting raped live like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2018)

Conor gonna claim some [HASHTAG]#metoo[/HASHTAG] shit after that.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 7, 2018)

You could put two McGregor's inside that octagon, Khabib would be like:



This was bad for McGregor. The only round that McGregor "_won_", it was very marginally, and it was because Khabib decided to humour him with his boxing skills. 

Not even Golden Boy Promotions would save McGregor's ass.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 7, 2018)

Connor let himself get rattled. For good reason mind you as Khabib is masterful at getting takedowns and controlling the ground as we saw, but you could tell Connor wasn't as clinical as usual, and even his antics seemed force like when he stuck his tongue out at Khabib after getting up, or continually trying to hand tag. Khabib took this shit to heart lmao. Even someone like Nate knew the game was the game, and at the end they would both get paid. Khabib wanted this man and his associates dead, and I think that to bothered Connor. 

Ferguson is psycho, so Khabib's eastern european bear wrestling tactics won't matter. I think coming at Khabib like Ferguson did to Pettis tonight would be a very interesting way to approach this, given Ferguson ability overall. 

Now the real fireworks begin in the skreets. Brendan schaub was right lmao.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 7, 2018)

Conor's oompa loompas gotta put a hit out on Khabib to save Proper Twelve's stock after this.


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 7, 2018)

Lol @ Conor getting dropped by Khabib.


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 7, 2018)

Welp,I lost the bet.
Where's my set?

Tony eats both Conor and Khabib for lunch tho..


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

Conor did pretty good though, Khabib is just too much.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> Welp,I lost the bet.
> Where's my set?
> 
> Tony eats both Conor and Khabib for lunch tho..


----------



## Blacku (Oct 7, 2018)

Conor got what he deserved. Talked a big game and tapped like a bitch. Him and his goons needed that beat down.


Khabib is a fucking animal


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 7, 2018)

You can clearly see that this man couldn't even walk straight going inside a octagon against the GOAT, but he still did it.

[HASHTAG]#Respect[/HASHTAG]

It seems that Floyd beat McGregor's chin so hard that he taps just from getting his chin in a RNC(Rear Naked Chin).


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2018)

Russians gonna shoot a radioactive isotope at Conor.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2018)

Commentary kept talking about how brave Conor was. Gtfo of here with that bullshit. He got his ass beat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 7, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


>


You gonna spare me or nah?


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 7, 2018)

Conor didn't do pretty nothing, got his ass clipped and hit more than once, khabib then proceeded to do what was expected.

MAUL CONOR.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 7, 2018)

What do you think sobered Conor more: when he realized Khabib could make him say uncle or when he _actually_ realized Khabib is Russian?


----------



## Larcher (Oct 7, 2018)

Afg predicts deez tings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 7, 2018)

Khabib sparring with a friend, colourized circa 2018


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> You can clearly see that this man couldn't even walk straight going inside a octagon against the GOAT, but he still did it.
> 
> [HASHTAG]#Respect[/HASHTAG]
> 
> It seems that Floyd beat McGregor's chin so hard that he taps just from getting his chin in a RNC(Rear Naked Chin).


That and Diaz fights, chin is going down. Khabib was way too mad in that fight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm a bit stuck with what to think, Conor hospitalised two people during that bus jump fiasco. 

But two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> You gonna spare me or nah?


Yea.


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 7, 2018)

I said Conor wouldn't be the same after Floyd whooped on him. He definitely won't be the same after the mauling Khabib put on him.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 7, 2018)

Khabib is the GOAT regardless. Its a shame, this happened. He could have been a huge star, if not for this incident.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2018)

Khabib was gonna kill Drake.


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 7, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Yea.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> I said Conor wouldn't be the same after Floyd whooped on him. He definitely won't be the same after the mauling Khabib put on him.


I think he got better but his chin just went down. Floyd and Nate ended it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 7, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Khabib is the GOAT regardless. Its a shame, this happened. He could have been a huge star, if not for this incident.


Nah he isn't GOAT. He needs a better resume. Best technical wrestler though and probably the most successful at it in the sport though.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 7, 2018)

Cormier trying to calm down Khabib:


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


>


I'm fooking around.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Commentary kept talking about how brave Conor was. Gtfo of here with that bullshit. He got his ass beat.


Word.

Brave? 

Those bigmouth Irish boys flapped their gums at some real gangsters and got chin-checked.  but white boys gonna stick together I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 7, 2018)

He looked slow af in there.
Can't believe Khabib of all people clipped him like that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2018)

Drake confirmed to wear Khabib's furry hat on IG tomorrow posting about how he knew Khabib the GOAT.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Ishmael (Oct 7, 2018)

@Stringer 
Everything will be OK.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 7, 2018)

Imagine starting a war with a guy that wrestled bears before he could tie his shoes.


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 7, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I'm fooking around.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 7, 2018)

Let's be honest, Conor cheated multiple times, he grabbed gloves, gripped the cage with his toes numerous times and had an illegal knee thrown.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Khabib was gonna kill Drake.


Khabib had Slim Shady for Drake.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 7, 2018)

(@Dr. White just to stay clear on this I know that DC would murder Khabib and toss him aside like a child fighting an adult, it was a joke)


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 7, 2018)

LITTLE BIT I TEACH HIM
LITTLE BIT MASTER CLASS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 7, 2018)

> Khabib's red gloves.

> Zangief was called the red cyclone.

> Khabib is Zangief confirmed.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2018)

afgpride said:


> LITTLE BIT I TEACH HIM
> LITTLE BIT MASTER CLASS



Fuckin Conor didn't even let the ref do the three arm drops spot.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 7, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Nah he isn't GOAT. He needs a better resume. Best technical wrestler though and probably the most successful at it in the sport though.


He's the best Lightweight ever after this imo. Don't think anyone tops him in that regard.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

Khabib has good striking and a good chin.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

Larcher said:


> He's the best Lightweight ever after this imo. Don't think anyone tops him in that regard.


No way Tony beats him.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 7, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Khabib has good striking and a good chin.



Best wrestler in that division ever, I mean what else do people want.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 7, 2018)

Conor got in Khabibs head, but instead of it weakening him, the rage made him more focused and obsessed with destroying Conor.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 7, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> No way Tony beats him.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 7, 2018)

Now, stopping with the shit posting: This was clear from the get go. From before the fight. McGregor was clearly shook. Not even his trash talking was the normal deal.

McGregor had to carry the weight of Mayweather going into this fight and Diaz's fight too. Of course, I loved every second of it, but yeah, he was a shook one. He thought of creating a whole deal about him being a gangster and shit, but we know in the end of the day he isn't.


_*Cause ain't no such things as halfway crooks*_


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

I just hope he dosen't fight Gsp or Twood.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 7, 2018)

Larcher said:


> He's the best Lightweight ever after this imo. Don't think anyone tops him in that regard.


I thought you were talking pound for pound. He still lacks a good resume. This was the first step in cementing his legacy now he just needs to cement it. Two more fights or so to show he can continue to dominate top competition and he'll def be the best lightweight ever.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 7, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Khabib has good striking and a good chin.


Yeah, I was really impressed with his chin in this fight.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 7, 2018)

Was impressed with Khabib knocking Conor down, wasnt impressed with Conors submission defense.

A Nate trilogy incoming or GSP.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

Make the Tony Khabib fight.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 7, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Conor got in Khabibs head, but instead of it weakening him, the rage made him more focused and obsessed with destroying Conor.


I kept saying Conor looked like the rattled one leading up to the fight, and it was true.  He put on a good act in the ring, acting composed and calm from the back in the early rounds and laughing at Khabib after the bell, but his fear showed when it counted.  Khabib straight up stared him down right in front of him on the feet at times, Conor was more scared of the takedown than he was confident of knocking him out.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 7, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Conor got in Khabibs head, but instead of it weakening him, the rage made him more focused and obsessed with destroying Conor.


That's exactly what happened. I predicted it would strengthen Khabib but I didn't know he'd go full gangster like this straight away


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 7, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Yeah, I was really impressed with his chin in this fight.



Took hits and shrugged em off, peep the hand gestures after taking them, then shit talking to Conor.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Yeah, I was really impressed with his chin in this fight.


Well let's be honest, Al hits hard too. He has proved with all his fights that he has a good chin.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 7, 2018)

Lmao so this Conor fan in a chat with me and a few friends, is butt hurt, apparently khabib is a marked man and hes going to lose to nate diaz  he's a "bitch" as well lmfao jesus


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 7, 2018)

Imaging if it was Woodley that did this instead of Khabib


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 7, 2018)

Oh yeah Khabib's a terrorist too lmao i just love the  hate


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 7, 2018)

@Lucifer Morningstar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 7, 2018)

3 members of khabib team taken into custody


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 7, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Imaging if it was Woodley that did this instead of Khabib



Please provide us with the ones that Khabib is going full spanking mode on Conor's ass and Conor is hanging on for his dear life with terror in his eyes.


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 7, 2018)

Lee will give Khabib fits.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> 3 members of khabib team taken into custody


Love how that would happen but Conor isn't right away and his was ten times worse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 7, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> No way Tony beats him.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Lee will give Khabib fits.


Yeah he's the best matchup for him.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 7, 2018)

Aldo vs. Khabib intrigues me


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 7, 2018)

Dana really does have a hard on for Conor, shit is sad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

Khabib should have had Conor's proper twelve to put down for Conor.


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 7, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Please provide us with the ones that Khabib is going full spanking mode on Conor's ass and Conor is hanging on for his dear life with terror in his eyes.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

Dana blows Conor when Conor and Jones are blowing Coke.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 7, 2018)

Khabib Nurmagomedov dropped McGregor in a few minutes.

Mayweather couldn't drop him once in 10 rounds.

Nurmy is a better boxer than Mayweather, tbh.


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Azzuri (Oct 7, 2018)

Dana would get on his knees and suck Conor off in front of everyone if Conor told him too.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

So if Dana loves you then he lets it, would explain Jones.


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 7, 2018)

Haven't seen the press conference. What did Dana say will happen to Khabib?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Haven't seen the press conference. What did Dana say will happen to Khabib?


Haven't seen it, I doubt we can have one right now.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 7, 2018)

UFC announcers morally condemning Khabib and his crew when they used the bus attack as promo footage for the PPV.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

Conor would have got killed if he went in that bus, real shit.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 7, 2018)

Damn Ferguson says he is the champ and called Khabib and knucklehead ruining the sport. Les go!


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 7, 2018)

afgpride said:


> *Khabib still hasn't lost a single round in the UFC.  *


He lost the 3rd round against Conor, apparently.


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 7, 2018)

This fiasco is gonna be drawn out even more now...

Just guarantee Tony his shot already.


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 7, 2018)

@afgpride


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

afgpride said:


> *Khabib still hasn't lost a single round in the UFC.  *


Tony can beat him.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 7, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> He lost the 3rd round against Conor, apparently.





Azzuri said:


> @afgpride


I had a feeling the judges would buy into the crowd's cheers and giftwrap that round to Conor.  It was a draw at worst, but Khabib had more control and held up in the exchanges.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 7, 2018)

afgpride said:


> UFC announcers morally condemning Khabib and his crew when they used the bus attack as promo footage for the PPV.


Conor's never wrong remember, he just "plays mind games". Soon as he reaps what he sowed, it's time to snowflake like a little hoe on his behalf.


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 7, 2018)

Kenny Florian cursed Conor and Pettis with his predictions..


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 7, 2018)

And lol @ Cruz deleting the video that showed that he threw a punch at Khabib's teammate first.

Edit:


----------



## Larcher (Oct 7, 2018)

Tfw u wanna hear what Chael says about this whole ordeal.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 7, 2018)

Chaels going to eat it up


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 7, 2018)

After that big pay, most of his time was done partying and training once titles getting striped was being brought up and then it happened. I feel he was gone for to long, came back against a guy who was still fresh in the ring.


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 7, 2018)

According to Dana, if Khabib gets suspended by the NSAC, he'll get stripped depending on how long his suspension is.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> And lol @ Cruz deleting the video that showed that he threw a punch at Khabib's teammate first.
> 
> Edit:


Dana is such a bitch.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 7, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Aldo vs. Khabib intrigues me



I have said for years that P4P, Aldo is Nurmy's toughest match-up. But even when Aldo moves up, I think the size advantage will be noticeable. It would be very interesting. Two of my faves though, would suck to see one lose.


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 7, 2018)

Not surprised by the outcome and not surprised by what happened post fight either.
Khabib's antics are not an act and have never been, the guy is not an actor like Connor.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 7, 2018)

The expression on Conor's face was telling. He had the fight beaten out of him and I think the 3rd round really fucked with his head. Round 1 he was rendered ineffective. Round 2 he was rendered ineffective and had no choice but to take a beating. Round 3, he was allowed to fight his fight but couldn't take control of the fight which would have fucked with his mind the most (fighters can and will push themselves through adversity with the belief that if they can just make it their fight, or land that big punch, they can turn things around). Round 4 was a wrap. 

If you're going to chat shit and cross the line, you better deliver and you better be committed to the sport. I don't mean to take anything away from Khabib's victory but I have noticed that combat sports aren't shown the same respect as other sports. What I mean is that a football player wouldn't expect to dabble in other sports, take an extended period of time off, and then compete on the biggest stage.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 7, 2018)

You can see DC and Luke Rockhold holding dear for their lives so the beast isn't unleashed on the entire population present in that event, they are very courageous, they could've died:



" 
- Come on man, calm down 

- I'mma murder that pussy ass McTapOut " *heavy russian accent*


----------



## Larcher (Oct 7, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I have said for years that P4P, Aldo is Nurmy's toughest match-up. But even when Aldo moves up, I think the size advantage will be noticeable. It would be very interesting. Two of my faves though, would suck to see one lose.


What did you think of Khabibs performance last night?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 7, 2018)

Respect to Conor for not pressing charges and behaving like a champion post fight.  He got humbled pretty badly but tweeting congratulations after that shit show takes a lot of class.


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 7, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Respect to Conor for not pressing charges and behaving like a champion post fight.  He got humbled pretty badly but tweeting congratulations after that shit show takes a lot of class.


Probably knows that he's not getting a rematch if he makes a big deal out of what happened at the end.


----------



## Mori Jin (Oct 7, 2018)

Round 2 mauling, it was a beautiful moment.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

Conor dosen't need one' Al did better. Tony or Kevin Lee or


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> You can see DC and Luke Rockhold holding dear for their lives so the beast isn't unleashed on the entire population present in that event, they are very courageous, they could've died:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish Conor went in that bus.


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 7, 2018)

Dana is considering the rematch.
I hope he fights someone else first before fighting Khabib again..


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 7, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I wish Conor went in that bus.



Khabib would be like 


(Substitute plane for bus)


----------



## Stringer (Oct 7, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> Dana is considering the rematch.
> I hope he fights someone else first before fighting Khabib again..


they really need to start looking at tune-up fights, McGregor facing a muderer like Khabib fresh off such a long layoff was a terrible idea

I really don't need to see a rematch

they should book Khabib vs Tony Fergusson, those two are a clear cut above the rest, there's no better matchup in the division


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 7, 2018)

I think they should book something like Khabib vs an actual bear. 

Might be up to something.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 7, 2018)

as far as McGregor's performance goes I don't like how flat footed he was; his footwork was a lot more dynamic at 145 — jumping up in weight seem to have changed his approach on striking due to his _(frankly) _poor gas tank

he also reminds of Anthony Johnson in some respect, as long as he's ahead in a fight he shines as bright as the sun, but force him to face adversity and he crumbles


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 7, 2018)

Stringer said:


> they really need to start looking at tune-up fights, McGregor facing a muderer like Khabib fresh off such a long layoff was a terrible idea
> 
> I really don't need to see a rematch
> 
> they should book Khabib vs Tony Fergusson, those two are a clear cut above the rest, there's no better matchup in the division


Yeah,they should've given him a tune-up.
His stand up looked really off.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 7, 2018)

anyways, props to The Eagle

that was an asswhoopin'


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Stringer (Oct 7, 2018)

these narratives are dumb, no matter how slice it both sides are at fault

Khabib attaking Conor's corner-men initiated the chaos that night
same goes with Conor attacking the bus and feeding that hatred

what we're left is the actual fight, and the man won, simple as that


----------



## Yahiko (Oct 7, 2018)

I would srsly lose my respect for ufc if they strip khabib off his title. Yeah he started a brawl after the fight,so what? There have been many times fights have gotten personal between fighters in combat sports which had ultimately lead to riots. Lets not act like connor would be getting the same amount of hate if he had done the same thing.

You know its true what they say about ufc fans that a lot of them are former wwe fanboys who moved to following mma after finding out that pro-wrestling is fake.

Its one of the reasons why trash talking entertainers like Conor are treated like superstars in this sport because for them its literally a WWE-like character mixed with real fighting.

I wouldn't be surprised if after all this dana still continues to treat Conor like his golden boy for the sake of entertainment and making money but it'll be an insult to real fighters like Khabib especially if hes stripped off his title and not allowed to fight again.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 7, 2018)

Larcher said:


> What did you think of Khabibs performance last night?



His striking has come a long way, made some serious, subtle improvements with his positioning and footwork. His defence has never gotten its credit. It's not pretty, but it's very effective, sort of like Davis. The cleanest he has been hit to the face outside the clinch was by Tibau counters (when he was still early, and got his TD game shut down), and then one counter left by Johnson.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 7, 2018)

Stringer said:


> as far as McGregor's performance goes I don't like how flat footed he was; his footwork was a lot more dynamic at 145 — jumping up in weight seem to have changed his approach on striking due to his _(frankly) _poor gas tank
> 
> he also reminds of Anthony Johnson in some respect, as long as he's ahead in a fight he shines as bright as the sun, but force him to face adversity and he crumbles



McGregor won the 3rd round, and that was after the 10-8 round when he got smeshed. No one has been able to have a round like that after a strong Nurmy round. Rumble would have crumbled after that. Nurmy didn't have much of any offence in that round, and McGregor had some nice bodywork. He caught that 2nd wind against Diaz in the rematch, and even though Mendes took their fight on short notice, McGregor rallied back after getting thoroughly handled most of that fight.

Him and Rumble don't fight hands on those RNC/neck crack grips though, lol. He wanted out, but he did show some mettle before that at least.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 7, 2018)

Goomba stomp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stringer (Oct 7, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> McGregor won the 3rd round, and that was after the 10-8 round when he got smeshed. No one has been able to have a round like that after a strong Nurmy round. Rumble would have crumbled after that. Nurmy didn't have much of any offence in that round, and McGregor had some nice bodywork. He caught that 2nd wind against Diaz in the rematch, and even though Mendes took their fight on short notice, McGregor rallied back after getting thoroughly handled most of that fight.


I'd say that’s more due to the fact that he saved up his energy while he was on the bottom, same against Mendes. Most of Khabib's victims waste a lot of energy trying to get back to their feet.



> Him and Rumble don't fight hands on those RNC/neck crack grips though, lol. He wanted out, but he did show some mettle before that at least.


This is what I'm talking about, that's some weird shit lol. That neck will be up for grab if they can't see the light at the end of the tunnel — we've seen plenty of his peers, like Tony, GSP, Frankie, Kevin Lee etc. dig even deeper when there was no way out, that's just something he doesn't seem to have in him.

And as someone who appreciates his skills that's disappointing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

Kevin Lee is a bad matchup for Khabib, let's be honest.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 7, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Goomba stomp


Watch from 5:07 onwards. Shuts hilarious. 

@afgpride @Former Obd Lurker. @Stringer @Mr. Black Leg

You guys too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Oct 7, 2018)

i could watch Khabib jump over to Danis all day


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 7, 2018)

McGregor's defence and TDD looked pretty decent in this fight early on. Throughout his UFC career, I favoured Aldo and Nurmy to beat him, as well as Mendes with the caveat that he was in the same form as the Aldo II and Lamas fights, but I am never too confident in picks for short notice fights, unless it is an obvious mismatch or something.

It is going to be interesting to see what happens with Ferguson now. The one time him and Nurmy make weight on the same card, they don't fight each other, lol.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Watch from 5:07 onwards. Shuts hilarious.
> 
> @afgpride @Former Obd Lurker. @Stringer @Mr. Black Leg
> 
> You guys too.


Conor won't be the same after this.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 7, 2018)

Yeah, people would do well to realise that professional fighters are cut from a different cloth. Ordinary men are squeamish about throwing the first punch and sparring. These animals train to beat other animals who are training with the same bad intentions. Ludicrous to believe they're not about that action. 

It's why Dana White's reaction low key annoys me. You pay them peanuts to tump one another up, but then you're going to take the high horse when their warrior instinct kicks in? Fuck out of here with that shit. 

It's not to say it is right, but it is hard to be judgemental when we salivate over them taking life changing beatings.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 7, 2018)

Dagestanis are different. They have been honed in the last 2 decades from war-torn land, and have been training in different styles of combat (some military) as little kids. What happened last night has happened many times in the Russian circuit of MMA over the years. It is surprising how much of the MMA media wasn't aware of that, or how it is in the North Caucasus region in general. It is not a game for a lot of these guys. They didn't grow up as comfortable in the Western world, or collecting welfare checks in Ireland. You don't talk about some guys' family, heritage, ethnicity, religion, etc. and think it will be all good after a sanctioned fight is over.  The UFC should be very cautious with their promotion for fighters going forward.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 7, 2018)

Sucks we likely won't be seeing Tukhugov fight in the UFC again.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 7, 2018)

Culture has little to do with it. 

I have said this before, but I have grown up with people like Conor. They know they're crossing the line but they will try to play it off as banter when they have to deal with the consequences. 

Someone disrespected his friend and he flew over the world to defend him. Fair play to be honest; I salute the loyalty. It does however show that respect, honour etc. is shit he is capable of acknowledging as important.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 7, 2018)

Gunners said:


> Culture has little to do with it.



Dagestani culture had everything to do with what happened. You don't know what you're talking about here, lol. It has happened in Russian MMA several times over the years. You almost never see this in other circuits. McGregor is the showman, and has crossed lines before. He has called German fighters nazis, and he has never been retaliated like this, or anywhere close.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morglay (Oct 7, 2018)

Strongly agree with Gunners. You chat shit be prepared to get a slap or an angry Russian flying out of a ring at you. Bleached hair fuck boy talking about not being about that life?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 7, 2018)

Russians boy.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 7, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Dagestani culture had everything to do with what happened. You don't know what you're talking about here, lol. It has happened in Russian MMA several times over the years. You almost never see this in other circuits. McGregor is the showman, and has crossed lines before. He has called German fighters nazis, and he has never been retaliated like this, or anywhere close.


I know exactly what I'm talking about. I grew up in the UK, around people like just like Conor.

They know where the line is but they don't care so long as they and their friends are laughing. When they get slapped up, they run to "it was just a harmless bit of banter."

As I said in my previous post, that he flew around the world to defend his friend's honour shows that he knows the value of respect.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 7, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Dagestanis are different. They have been honed in the last 2 decades from war-torn land, and have been training in different styles of combat (some military) as little kids. What happened last night has happened many times in the Russian circuit of MMA over the years. It is surprising how much of the MMA media wasn't aware of that, or how it is in the North Caucasus region in general. It is not a game for a lot of these guys. They didn't grow up as comfortable in the Western world, or collecting welfare checks in Ireland*. You don't talk about some guys' family, heritage, ethnicity, religion, etc. and think it will be all good after a sanctioned fight is over. * The UFC should be very cautious with their promotion for fighters going forward.


Also the bus incident, but yeah.  As a casual watcher, I feel like Khabib's camp is 0% in the wrong, especially after Conor's camp first brought it out the ring and made it super personal.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 7, 2018)

Seeing casuals react to this for the first time never gets old.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 7, 2018)

I actually learned a lot about Dagestan recently. They've basically been held hostage by Russia, a lot of them don't even identify as Russian. Hence why Khabib is so often referred to as "Degestani"

Their culture is all about respect, it's not like Khabib or his teammates have done anything remotely similar before. Conor and Khabib are both polar opposites in every single regard in out of the cage.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 7, 2018)

I think the idea that Conor did it all for show is ludicrous BS.  He commited a crime and injured 2 bystanders in an unhinged rage towards Khabib.  Then when the fight got announced, he repeatedly broke new ground with his trash talks with veiled threats, personal attacks against Khabib's family, and even probably hired a personal investigator just to get dirt on these guys (hence heckling one of Khabib's guys by mentioning the name of their bastard son).  He said during the promos that he was thankful Khabib didn't get off that bus because (he implied) he might've straight up killed him.

This isn't all washed away because McGregor wrote a Tweet.  Conor has no choice but to be humble; he got murked.  He got dropped, mauled and choked out.  He cried uncle.  He couldn't say anything if he wanted to.  We all know how Conor acts when he wins.  After beating Alvarez, he said "I'd like to take this moment to apologize... To absolutely nobody".  That was because he won.  Had he lost, he would've activated his humble mode like he did here.

I respect that Conor acts professional in his losses.  But it's a bit fake to act like an unhinged criminal prick until you're forced not to be.  This was personal for both of them, not just Khabib.  Conor just happened to get the bad ending.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 7, 2018)

afgpride said:


> I think the idea that Conor did it all for show is ludicrous BS.  He commited a crime and injured 2 bystanders in an unhinged rage towards Khabib.  Then when the fight got announced, he repeatedly broke new ground with his trash talks with veiled threats, personal attacks against Khabib's family, and even probably hired a personal investigator just to get dirt on these guys (hence heckling one of Khabib's guys by mentioning the name of their bastard son).  He said during the promos that he was thankful Khabib didn't get off that bus because (he implied)* he might've straight up killed him.*
> 
> This isn't all washed away because McGregor wrote a Tweet.  Conor has no choice but to be humble; he got murked.  He got dropped, mauled and choked out.  He cried uncle.  He couldn't say anything if he wanted to.  We all know how Conor acts when he wins.  After beating Alvarez, he said "I'd like to take this moment to apologize... To absolutely nobody".  That was because he won.  Had he lost, he would've activated his humble mode like he did here.
> 
> I respect that Conor acts professional in his losses.  But it's a bit fake to act like an unhinged criminal prick until you're forced not to be.  This was personal for both of them, not just Khabib.  Conor just happened to get the bad ending.


He said he definitely would have killed him. There isn't another way to interpret that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 7, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Seeing casuals react to this for the first time never gets old.


Im a casual. Do people normally fight bears or something?


----------



## Larcher (Oct 7, 2018)

All the Drake memes that have come from this are glorious


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

Give me Tony vs Khabib already.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#blessed[/HASHTAG]


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 7, 2018)

Match was good, but the aftermath was too damn hilarious. Conor is all bark, and I’m glad his ass finally got handed to him after all his obnoxious stunts. Khabib delivered

And the Drake memes are too damn hilarious


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Larcher (Oct 8, 2018)

afgpride said:


>


Somebody show this shit to Attenborough.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Ishmael (Oct 8, 2018)

lmfaoo i just love seeing khabib hate.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 8, 2018)

Those guys seemed pretty chill tbh.


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 8, 2018)

This fight reminded me Killer Bee vs Sasuke with Dana and referee = team Taka


----------



## Lurko (Oct 8, 2018)

Conor wants a rematch in Dublin, oh Conor you are never gonna learn.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 8, 2018)

Tony should get the next match, I do feel he should nurse that knee a bit still and Conor needs to fight someone else first. no straight rematch, it's obvious he's been gone for a while.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 8, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Tony should get the next match, I do feel he should nurse that knee a bit still and Conor needs to fight someone else first. no straight rematch, it's obvious he's been gone for a while.


He could fight Dustin or Kevin.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2018)

Conor fans so embarrassing. Saying stupid shit like Khabib is a coward for grappling or how he was afraid of Conor because he submitted him instead of knocking him out.


----------



## Keishin (Oct 8, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Match was good, but the aftermath was too damn hilarious. Conor is all bark, and I’m glad his ass finally got handed to him after all his obnoxious stunts. Khabib delivered
> 
> And the Drake memes are too damn hilarious


----------



## Gunners (Oct 8, 2018)

Is @Millón Vasto a Conor stan?


----------



## Stringer (Oct 8, 2018)

McGregor's coach and his nutritionist are on the Joe Rogan podcast right now


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 8, 2018)

Stringer said:


> McGregor's coach and his nutritionist are on the Joe Rogan podcast right now



i swear I was just about to send this lmao


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2018)

Conor lost me $100, could have been way worse lol.


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 8, 2018)

I wonder what hurts Conor more.The fact that he lost the match or the fact that a rudimentary striker like Khabib landed the biggest shot in the entire match..


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 8, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> I wonder what hurts Conor more.The fact that he lost the match or the fact that a rudimentary striker like Khabib landed the biggest shot in the entire match..



i feel that's what rattled and had him unsettled the rest of the match tbh.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 8, 2018)

I had a hard time listening to Kavanagh. Dude seems genuinely so gutted his fighter lost. Sounds like a very humble guy.


----------



## Bump (Oct 8, 2018)

I lost the bet so what set am i wearing?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 8, 2018)

Larcher said:


> I actually learned a lot about Dagestan recently. They've basically been held hostage by Russia, a lot of them don't even identify as Russian. Hence why Khabib is so often referred to as "Degestani"
> 
> Their culture is all about respect, it's not like Khabib or his teammates have done anything remotely similar before. Conor and Khabib are both polar opposites in every single regard in out of the cage.



Not that it needed any clarification for those who have actually watched the lead-up to this fight and know what his people are about, but he talked about it more here:




> Salamaleikum brothers. Let's begin, I will talk to you a little because so many people have come.
> 
> I am guessing that you have followed everything that has happened from the very beginning, on the press conference, on the internet, everywhere, so much has happened.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 8, 2018)

lmao i just wanted bragging rights regarding the bet.


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 8, 2018)

oof
My prediction record is looking like thrash right now..


----------



## Lurko (Oct 8, 2018)

Bump said:


> I lost the bet so what set am i wearing?


Porn.


----------



## Sequester (Oct 8, 2018)

Khabib gave Conor the beats for real, he had Conor copping plea in the middle but Khabib wasn't trying to hear any of that shit.

I was hoping for a classic. If Conor wants a rematch he will need to drastically change something if he plans on winning.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 8, 2018)

Sequester said:


> Khabib gave Conor the beats for real, he had Conor copping plea in the middle but Khabib wasn't trying to hear any of that shit.
> 
> I was hoping for a classic. If Conor wants a rematch he will need to drastically change something if he plans on winning.


He did and it didn't help, Conor needs to move on. There's other fighters for Khabib to fight.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 8, 2018)

just seen a video showing the talking going on between Conor and Khabib lmfaoo.

"you want to talk *Bam* let's talk"

"talk"*Bam* "talk", this goes on for a while then. 

Conor: "It's only business" is that so Mr.McGregor?


----------



## Sequester (Oct 8, 2018)

I couldn't tell if Conor was rusty or if Khabib was just that much better than him.

There are definitely other fighters I want to see Khabib fight. Tony is one but I would actually like Khabib vs Woodley more. 

I would want to see a Tony fight Conor, it would be a better gauge because Khabib even had Conor's striking looking sub par. A lot of people say that was only due to fatigue.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 8, 2018)

As a huge Khabib fan, I can confidently say Tyron is a nightmare match up for Khabib. Not writing him off completely, but the size advantage, unmatched takedown defense, and punching power would be something Khabib has never had to face before.


----------



## Sequester (Oct 8, 2018)

Yeah I feel that would be a great challenge, and a far more competitive fight. Khabib be having people he fights looking dumbfounded, and people hate on Tyron because he fights however he needs to in order to be effective against his opponent. 

I would love to see how they would counter each other.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 9, 2018)

Conor got the Jones treament.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 9, 2018)

Larcher said:


> As a huge Khabib fan, I can confidently say Tyron is a nightmare match up for Khabib. Not writing him off completely, but the size advantage, unmatched takedown defense, and punching power would be something Khabib has never had to face before.


Tyron could fight at Lhw if he pushed himself, he's a Mw fighting in Ww just like Till.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 9, 2018)

The UFC wants Lewis/Cormier for UFC 230, but I thought Cormier couldn't fight until January? This seems similar to the Romero/Costas situation where they tried to pressure Romero into fighting despite the fact that he was injured.

Edit:


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 9, 2018)

I love Lewis, but they must have been utterly desperate. Cormier also did say he was out until Jan yeah.

Lewis has a punchers chance as always. You would be hard pressed to find a fighter in the last decade less skilled than Lewis that fought for the HW title. I hope he wins.

Also kinda ridiculous that Cormier said he has like 3 fights left in him and he's wasting one on this.


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 9, 2018)

Anything is better than Valentina vs Eubanks..


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 9, 2018)

Poirier is out with an injury :/


----------



## Larcher (Oct 9, 2018)

How's nate gonna take the news


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 9, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> The UFC wants Lewis/Cormier for UFC 230, but I thought Cormier couldn't fight until January? This seems similar to the Romero/Costas situation where they tried to pressure Romero into fighting despite the fact that he was injured.
> 
> Edit:


Damn they setting the GOAT up for failure. There is legit no way that he could compete vs a world class wrestler with KO power of his own lmao.


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 9, 2018)

Nate is gonna be pissed..


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 9, 2018)

Nates going to clown his ass too, *sigh* was so happy to see my boy get back in the octagon.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 10, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Damn they setting the GOAT up for failure. There is legit no way that he could compete vs a world class wrestler with KO power of his own lmao.


Khabib is the Goat.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 10, 2018)

Larcher said:


> How's nate gonna take the news


Fuck Nate, let Dustin fight Khabib.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 10, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Conor lost me $100, could have been way worse lol.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 10, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Khabib is the Goat.


Khabib is a grown IRL version of Rolf.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 10, 2018)

Derrick Lewis is the most hilarious friend in UFC history.  Protect him at all costs.


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 10, 2018)

Jones/Gus II at UFC 232 in December.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 10, 2018)

Khabibs latest post on Instagram targeted towards Dana is hilarious


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 10, 2018)

Glorious


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 10, 2018)

Valentina vs Joanna is back on track for December.Good...


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 11, 2018)

Iaquinta-Lee II headlining UFC on Fox 31, should be good.

Hopefully we get Masvidal or Gaethje vs Diaz.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 11, 2018)

i've always had a feeling i've definitely seen khabib somewhere before

turns out it's actually solid snake

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lurko (Oct 11, 2018)

Alright what are we giving the fight bet losers?


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 11, 2018)

Anyone see snoop reaction? Lmfaoo


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 11, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Anyone see snoop reaction? Lmfaoo



No mah man, care to post ?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 11, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Anyone see snoop reaction? Lmfaoo


No I saw Drake's reaction.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 11, 2018)

Post 'em.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 11, 2018)

Voice over but omfgg bro


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 11, 2018)

@erictheking @Gunners @Mr. Black Leg @Ishmael @Chocochip

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 11, 2018)

afgpride said:


> @erictheking @Gunners @Mr. Black Leg @Ishmael @Chocochip



SHOTS FIRED ? NO. NUKES FIRED ? NOT NEARLY ENOUGH. 

I have no words to describe just how ballsy, how manly and just how much of a champ Khabib was there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 11, 2018)

afgpride said:


> @erictheking @Gunners @Mr. Black Leg @Ishmael @Chocochip


 Dana fuck you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 11, 2018)

Khabib checking Dana like he did Artem.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 11, 2018)

Chocochip said:


> Dana fuck you


Khabib is a fucking savage, Dana knows he can't let him go.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 11, 2018)

afgpride said:


> @erictheking @Gunners @Mr. Black Leg @Ishmael @Chocochip



One word GLORIOUS


----------



## Lurko (Oct 11, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> One word GLORIOUS


Yo did you see Al's comment on twitter? Shit was pure gold.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 11, 2018)

Pretty ironic that McGregor was the only guy in recent history to have this type of leverage over the UFC. Nurmy has money outside MMA, not McGregor money, but he doesn't live that kind of lifestyle, and could retire comfortably at this point.

What they have attempted to give Tukhugov was expected, glad Makhachev hasn't faced anything at least. Seeing Lobov fight Tukhugov would be hilarious if it happens. This could be a turning point in MMA if enough fighters support Nurmy, especially Cormier. 

Might be a bit of salt on my part, but I can't help but feel this is karma for how McGregor and the UFC handled the Aldo situation. Hope they get it much worse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 11, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Yo did you see Al's comment on twitter? Shit was pure gold.



Drop that link bro


----------



## Lurko (Oct 11, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Drop that link bro


I honestly don't know how, just look up ufc fighter's reaction on twitter.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 11, 2018)

Just go to his Twitter account. Iaquinta has been talking shit since the fight finished, lol. Mostly because McGregor was discrediting his skills in the lead-up to this (calling him an amateur and real estate agent) considering he was Nurmy's last opponent before their fight. Iaquinta has always been a character.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 11, 2018)

I was speaking to this casual observer. She thought Conor was a prick and had nothing but kind words for Khabib. I think she also came from a Muslim background.

Apparently he's gaining a lot of support from Muslims worldwide now. I also saw a video of various parts of Dagestan after him beating Conor. They were all celebrating like crazy, similar to how Panama reacted when Duran beat SRL the first time.

Khabib is by all means the second biggest star in the UFC at this point and an irreplaceable fighter. No way Dana would let him slide over something so trivial.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 11, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Khabib at this point is by all means the second biggest star in the UFC at this point and an irreplaceable fighter. No way Dana would let him slide over something so trivial.



Dana has Conor's cock gagged to his brains, it's not like he'll care for Khabib at all if his master says so.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 12, 2018)

OLAY OLAY OLAY OLAY


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 12, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Dana has Conor's cock gagged to his brains, it's not like he'll care for Khabib at all if his master says so.


Conor is fuming for a rematch, he probably tells Dana to let the dude stay in the UFC so Khabib doesn't leave.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 12, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Just go to his Twitter account. Iaquinta has been talking shit since the fight finished, lol. Mostly because McGregor was discrediting his skills in the lead-up to this (calling him an amateur and real estate agent) considering he was Nurmy's last opponent before their fight. Iaquinta has always been a character.


"FUCK YEAH RAGIN' AL", screams Matt Serra from a distance.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 12, 2018)

Lee backtracking with that match against Danis is pretty weak. As someone who follows grappling quite a lot, I was intrigued with that. Even though he is one of the handful of rustlers in the BJJ community (even a guy like Cornelius posted a meme of him from the post-fight moment), he is no joke, especially for a submission only match. I think Lee does much better than almost everyone else in MMA near their weight range in a straight roll. With strikes included, Lee would obviously have a clear edge though.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 12, 2018)

I wonder how these western casuals and SJWs on social media that are riding the bandwagon are going to react when they find out what Kadyrov is about (as well as some other people associated with Nurmy), and how tight Nurmy has been with him (not to mention his worldviews and customs, which differ so greatly from the western world, especially USA right now). I don't think enough is being made of just how financially set he would be if he walked away from the UFC. In addition to a guy like Kadyrov, he has Ziyavudin Magomedov who has gifted him some high class stuff in the past and helped accommodate his friends and other Russian athletes very well, and not to mention the multi-million dollar promoters in Moscow he is close to that have put him in some luxurious cars and houses. He could just walk away and dominate and live very comfortably like Mamed Khalidov has been doing, and be recognized as one of the best at his weight for those who follow MMA, but he is the lineal LW champion, Top-2 LW with Fergusion, and a top P4P guy at this point. Plus he obviously got a lot more popular over the past week.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 12, 2018)

Just remembered the whole fake bout agreements/contract stuff the UFC tried to pull on Nurmy 2 years ago with Alvarez. He was very mad about that; remember the "number 1 bullshit" thing he kept saying for a couple weeks? He also threatened that the UFC would never be able to hold a show in Russia with the connects he has, if he didn't get a title shot around the same time frame. He has had some real issues with the UFC for a while, and he has them by the throat right now.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 12, 2018)

Crazy how they're holding money from him, pretty petty, he doesn't even care though just wants his bro to fight.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 12, 2018)

If you guys had to guess the next current LW (not including guys from FW moving up) to blow up in popularity in the mainstream, who would it be?

Tony Ferguson
Dustin Poirier
Kevin Lee
Justin Gaethje
Al Iaquinta
Gregor Gillespie

these are probably the top candidates, imo. Not saying it will happen, but after the surge in popularity for guys like Diaz and Nurmy in recent years, maybe it will if the cards are played right.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 12, 2018)

Tony is the most likely as he's gonna get the spot light next or after the Conor vs Khabib rematch. 

Kevin Lee has the personality and looks to become a strong presence in the media. He's also getting better and could be a tough match up for Khabib. 

Justin if he got the chance would set the world on fire with his fighting style and leave an impression on casual viewers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Oct 12, 2018)

Al is pretty likeable as far as I'm concerned as well. Dude is pretty savage, even if he seems a bit unhinged sometimes.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 12, 2018)

Iaquinta roasting that crowd after the Masvidal fight was jokes. 

Gillespie is going to be a wild card, really interested in how it plays out for him.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 12, 2018)

Not sure if you guys have been following the Russian vlogs Nurmy has, and the Anatomy videos in particular, but some good stuff there. Will probably be some great footage here too:


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 12, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Tony is the most likely as he's gonna get the spot light next or after the Conor vs Khabib rematch.
> 
> Kevin Lee has the personality and looks to become a strong presence in the media. He's also getting better and could be a tough match up for Khabib.
> 
> Justin if he got the chance would set the world on fire with his fighting style and leave an impression on casual viewers.



I don't think he will make LW again, but Masvidal is a wild card. He has been one of my favourite fighters for like a decade now, and he is naturally the most consistently funny personality in MMA post-Serra and Nick Diaz, imo. If he managed to sneak in a fight against Diaz at 165-lbs or something, I think he would run with it.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 12, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Tony is the most likely as he's gonna get the spot light next or after the Conor vs Khabib rematch.
> 
> Kevin Lee has the personality and looks to become a strong presence in the media. He's also getting better and could be a tough match up for Khabib.
> 
> Justin if he got the chance would set the world on fire with his fighting style and leave an impression on casual viewers.


I'v been saying this.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 12, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I wonder how these western casuals and SJWs on social media that are riding the bandwagon are going to react when they find out what Kadyrov is about (as well as some other people associated with Nurmy), and how tight Nurmy has been with him (not to mention his worldviews and customs, which differ so greatly from the western world, especially USA right now). I don't think enough is being made of just how financially set he would be if he walked away from the UFC. In addition to a guy like Kadyrov, he has Ziyavudin Magomedov who has gifted him some high class stuff in the past and helped accommodate his friends and other Russian athletes very well, and not to mention the multi-million dollar promoters in Moscow he is close to that have put him in some luxurious cars and houses. He could just walk away and dominate and live very comfortably like Mamed Khalidov has been doing, and be recognized as one of the best at his weight for those who follow MMA, but he is the lineal LW champion, Top-2 LW with Fergusion, and a top P4P guy at this point. Plus he obviously got a lot more popular over the past week.


SJWs don't care about questionable things involving brown people/minorities.  There's a reason people can say things like "Islam is the most feminist religion" on major outlets without so much as a flinch. 



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> If you guys had to guess the next current LW (not including guys from FW moving up) to blow up in popularity in the mainstream, who would it be?
> 
> Tony Ferguson
> Dustin Poirier
> ...


Really hard to tell tbh.  I'll go with Ferg just because he's already ahead of the pack, is an eccentric character and is in Eddie Bravo's circle (who is best friends with Joe Rogan and comes on his podcast all the time).  If Ferg becomes the undisputed champ and a regular on Fight Companion he'll be one of the biggest names in MMA. 

Aside from him, Kevin Lee is a demon and only 26, has a lot of star potential in his own right.  Iaquinta probably has the most P4P star power but I don't see him reaching the mountain top any time soon.  I need to see Gillespie against some of the better guys to truly gauge where he is, he looks very promising though (and is extremely likeable).  Gaethje has an exciting style but I'm not sold on him.  Poirier probably trails closely behind Lee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sequester (Oct 13, 2018)

50 cent offered Khabib 2 million to join Bellator, says his teammate that UFC wants to scrap is welcome too.

Khabib seems receptive to the idea.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 13, 2018)

Well Conor looks worse day by day, Khabib was having Seizures two days prior to the fight.


----------



## Bump (Oct 13, 2018)

Team Fedor


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 14, 2018)

Always nice to see the GOAT get a win. What a hilarious thrashing that was. Especially after all the years of Sonnen trashing PRIDE (which he always wanted to fight in back in the day) and sambo. He was always a great athlete, but even well past his prime, his hips and reflexes can be crazy in some sequences:



His g&p and ground game in general is a far cry from what it used to be (and obviously every aspect of his game), but this moment was just hilarious (and Sonnen said he had never felt g&p like that):



Bader likely wins, but I really hope he plants one on his chin:


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2018)

That fight was hilarious. Fedor tossing around Sonnen like he gave no fucks.


----------



## Bump (Oct 14, 2018)

I want nothing more in life now that Fedor as Bellator HW champ


----------



## Lurko (Oct 14, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Always nice to see the GOAT get a win. What a hilarious thrashing that was. Especially after all the years of Sonnen trashing PRIDE (which he always wanted to fight in back in the day) and sambo. He was always a great athlete, but even well past his prime, his hips and reflexes can be crazy in some sequences:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Fedor was doing this before he lost the fights where he just swinged crazy, he would have only one lost to Ferdum right now. Bader is gonna be a test but I still got the old man.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2018)

WWE needs to sign Fedor for Wrestlemania and have him wrestle Brock Lesnar and toss his ass around too.


----------



## Bump (Oct 14, 2018)

Any chance if Bader wins the Bellator HW Belt that Dana and Cooker make a super fight between DC & Bader?


----------



## Stringer (Oct 14, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> His g&p and ground game in general is a far cry from what it used to be (and obviously every aspect of his game), but this moment was just hilarious:


it was so stupid of Chael to let go of Fedor's back like that, guy keeps making questionable decisions in fights lol

he ought to stop fighting tbh, I don't want to see him unnecessarily damage his brain cells and lose his legendary wit

as it stands he's much more useful to the sport as a pundit and commentator than a fighter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2018)

Sonnen has always been a meme as a fighter. Never won a meaningful fight in his entire career.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sonnen has always been a meme as a fighter. *Never won a meaningful fight* in his entire career.


nah I wouldn't go that far, pretty sure Michael Bisping, Shogun Rua and Brian Stann are significant wins

it's only towards the end of his contract with the UFC that Chael became a joke, effectively established himself as a journeyman

in any event it's time for him to call it quits and become a promoter


----------



## Lurko (Oct 14, 2018)

I want Fedor vs Dc if Fedor beats Bader. Now I know Fedor is out of prime and Dc is in prime but it would be good.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 14, 2018)

Sonnen thought Emelianenko was just fast for a HW, not plain fast. He said it was glad it was over because he got hit so hard, and he thought he was knocked out 4 times, lol.

The GOAT still as gracious as ever, given Sonnen his tracksuit as a souvenir for being blessed by his GOATness:


No wonder fellow fighters have so much respect for him, and turn to fangirls in his presence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2018)

Fedor got the GOAT theme music too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Oct 18, 2018)

Chael was always a winnable fight for Fedor, he's undersized for HW and got hurt by guys smaller than Fedor who can still pack a punch to the point he even stunned Mitrione, before the inevitable knock out. As much as he neglects his ground game I assumed he'd still be good defensively which turned out to be true.

He has a punchers chance against Bader, but I'm under no illusions that the probability is that it's gonna be a one sided beat down on fedor.


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 19, 2018)

So disappointed.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 19, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> So disappointed.


Costa or Till? I doubt Till.


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 19, 2018)

Costa is the best option here.


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 19, 2018)

Souza replaces Rockhold. I've been wanting to see Souza/Weidman for awhile now, so it's nice to this fight has finally been put together. Perhaps Costas will still fight Romero.


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 19, 2018)

Thought Souza was supposed to fight Branch..


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 19, 2018)

Branch vs Till/Costas? 

Edit: Jared Cannonier steps in to fight him.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2018)

Khabib's dad asks Conor if he wants to come to his country and have Tourement foe Sambo.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 20, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Khabib's dad asks Conor if he wants to come to his country and have Tourement foe Sambo.


IT'S A TRAP


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2018)

Larcher said:


> IT'S A TRAP


I know! It would be funny to see Conor get his ass destroyed by Khabib's dad.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2018)

Khabib could fight Brian if Max gets hurts.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 23, 2018)

McGregor gives round-by-round breakdown of loss to Khabib


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 23, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> McGregor gives round-by-round breakdown of loss to Khabib



So much BS, so little time:



> Thoughts on my last fight.
> Round 1. I believe from a sport standpoint, round 1 was his. Top position against the fence. Zero position advancement or damage inflicted. But top position.
> From a fight standpoint the first round is mine.
> Actual shots landed and a willingness to engage. Straight left early. Knee to the head on the low shot. Elbows in any and all tie up scenarios. Opponent just holding the legs against the fence for almost the entire round.
> ...



Later when I have time I'll tackle this shit point by point. And since Conor is weak to grappling, he'll suffer with my tackles.

Edit: Also Fedor is GOAT. Gonna coment on that later too.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 23, 2018)

> Round 1. I believe from a sport standpoint, round 1 was his. Top position against the fence. Zero position advancement or damage inflicted. But top position.
> From a fight standpoint the first round is mine.
> Actual shots landed and a willingness to engage. Straight left early. Knee to the head on the low shot. Elbows in any and all tie up scenarios. Opponent just holding the legs against the fence for almost the entire round.



Top position against the face, while striking he forgot to include there. He also forgot to add that he(Khabib) was just playing with him and wearing him(McGregor) out. So literally, Khabib's entire plan was working while not exposing himself to no danger at all. This agression from McGregor just didn't exist.



> Round 2 he is running away around the cage before being blessed with a right hand that changed the course of the round, and the fight.
> It was a nice shot.



I'm going to give you that: McGregor is faster than Khabib. But that's what it makes Khabib's punch all the more impressive. He figured McGregor out and timed the punch perfectly, coming from nowhere. Instead of setting up grappling, he actually went where McGregor is at his best and succeeded.



> After the shot I bounced back up to engage instantly, but again he dipped under to disengage. That is the sport and it was a smart move that led to a dominant round, so no issue. Well played.



He keeps calling the fact that Khabib was wrestling him, as "disengage". YOU DENSE friend. That's like you say that a BJJ is not engaging because he isn't striking with you. It's ridiculous. Wrestling, BJJ and sambo are all ways to fight.



> If I stay switched on and give his stand up even a little more respect, that right hand never gets close and we are talking completely different now.



If .




> I gave his upright fighting no respect in preparation. No specific stand up spars whatsoever.



So, basically " I understand poorly MMA ".




> Attacking grapplers/wrestlers only.
> That won’t happen again.
> I also gave my attacking grappling no respect. To defense minded.
> Lessons.
> ...



" I understand MMA and my opponent very poorly, I have no octagon IQ at all ".

This round Khabib did what he wanted to. McGregor was having hell on Earth and paying for every word he has ever said against every opponent he has ever faced.

Simply put: McGregor didn't exist this round.



> Round 3. After the worst round of my fighting career, I come back and win this round. Again walking forward, walking him down, and willing to engage.



Funny how you see the fact that Khabib pounded you so hard that he felt safe enough to just box you. And he actually did pretty fucking well, where you should SHINE.



> Round 4. My recovery was not where it could have been here.
> That is my fault.
> Although winning the early exchanges in 4, he dips under again and I end up in a bad position with over 3 on the clock. I work to regain position and end up upright, with my back to the fence.
> A stable position.
> ...



" I fucked up. Should have never angered this man ever in my life. "


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 23, 2018)

Could an argument be made that Khabib won round 3?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 23, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Could an argument be made that Khabib won round 3?



Yes.

Both tagged each other some times.

I think McGregor outboxed and in landed more than Khabib. Doesn't mean he was more effective than Khabib nor that he hurt Khabib more.

But it was clear that Khabib was just picking McGregor apart. Breaking his will alongside he confidence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 23, 2018)

MG won round 3 but not by any means dominantly.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 23, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> MG won round 3 but not by any means dominantly.



Exactly. I'd rate 10-9 at best for McGregor. Could see a draw very honestly, specially because McGregor's punches that connected weren't doing damage to Khabib.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2018)

Conor is Goat for taking a round against the god.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Ishmael (Oct 24, 2018)

Wtf


----------



## Lurko (Oct 24, 2018)

The Ufc is like WWE and Nfl mixed with each other now.


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 24, 2018)

DJ doesn't deserve this..


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 24, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> DJ doesn't deserve this..


He wants to sign with ONE.  His coach is their VP.  This "trade" is basically a handshake between the UFC and ONE to let these respective fighters off their contracts, allowing them to sign with who they want.


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 25, 2018)

Askren is flaming everybody the WW division 
Seems like he wants Till as his first fight..


----------



## Kuya (Oct 25, 2018)

Askren is finally coming


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2018)

Ben vs Khabib?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 27, 2018)

Looking forward to Bektic-Moicano. I have been high on Bektic since he was fighting in Titan. Been one of the best prospects in MMA for years. He is fighting out of Tristar right now, and I always thought he could be the next GSP, or at least in that mould of fighter. He has the athleticism, all-around game, wrestling, and especially his top game is among the best and most diverse in the sport. Doesn't have much of a kicking game though. Hopefully he can deliver here, and really put the division on notice.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 27, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Looking forward to Bektic-Moicano. I have been high on Bektic since he was fighting in Titan. Been one of the best prospects in MMA for years. He is fighting out of Tristar right now, and I always thought he could be the next GSP, or at least in that mould of fighter. He has the athleticism, all-around game, wrestling, and especially his top game is among the best and most diverse in the sport. Doesn't have much of a kicking game though. Hopefully he can deliver here, and really put the division on notice.


I would like to see him fight Pico.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 27, 2018)

So Till wants Conor.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 28, 2018)

I wonder if Lobov will be cut soon, third loss in a row and wasn't doing too well before that either. 

MJ has fought quite apprehensively since the Elkins loss. With two wins under his belt at FW maybe that changes next fight.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 28, 2018)

Askren looked suspect in some of his One FC fights, going in really out of shape and not being as dominant as he was in Bellator, but he seemed to change that in his last few fights and looked solid.

I'm hoping he does well and proves the naysayers wrong. Colby and Usman are giving most the division problems with their wrestling, despite mediocre striking. Ben is better than both, so I don't mind his chances but can't help but have a bit of doubt in my mind.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 28, 2018)

Surprised Lobov still hasn't been stopped in the UFC, lol.

The LHW and HW divisions are so bad outside of the few top tier fighters (Reyes has some promise though). Smith and Oezdemir are both probably going to be ranked Top-5 after this, lmao. Oezdemir got neck cranked out of Bellator by Anundson and fought for the UFC title a couple years later after a bad decision against OSP, and b2b quick KOs in fights that totalled 1:10 of fight time. The grappling in this fight was just embarrassing to watch, and not to mention the bar brawling in the 3rd with both gassing. Guys with the skill-sets/games of these guys are an afterthought in good divisions, not main eventing, lol.

It has been long overdue for the UFC to just merge LHW and HW. Anyone that is too under-sized for it can just move down to MW, where they likely belong anyway.



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> So Till wants Conor.



Till's weight-cutting is shameless. He looked like a big MW - small LHW vs Cerrone, who is bigger than McGregor himself. He likes fighting smaller guys, but I'd like to see him move up and fight guys his own size.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Surprised Lobov still hasn't been stopped in the UFC, lol.
> 
> The LHW and HW divisions are so bad outside of the few top tier fighters (Reyes has some promise though). Smith and Oezdemir are both probably going to be ranked Top-5 after this, lmao. Oezdemir got neck cranked out of Bellator by Anundson and fought for the UFC title a couple years later after a bad decision against OSP, and b2b quick KOs in fights that totalled 1:10 of fight time. The grappling in this fight was just embarrassing to watch, and not to mention the bar brawling in the 3rd with both gassing. Guys with the skill-sets/games of these guys are an afterthought in good divisions, not main eventing, lol.
> 
> ...


He said he was going to move up, probaly better if he does because he dosen't have to worry much about weight cutting but calling out Conor.. Have balls Till, don't go become Conor.


----------



## Bump (Oct 28, 2018)

Great card last night


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 28, 2018)

Kinda sad that TJ vs DJ will never happen..


----------



## Bump (Oct 28, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> Kinda sad that TJ vs DJ will never happen..



Kinda wish we got the trilogy with DJ/Henry


----------



## Kuya (Oct 29, 2018)

i met Wonderboy at Twitch Con this weekend. He was standing outside with 2 other guys and nobody knew he was except for me which is why i was able to walk straight up to him. He was nice and talked to me for 5 minutes. He said Lawler is next for him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Larcher (Oct 29, 2018)

Lawler vs Wonderboy... the fight we thought would happen a while ago, before we realised how great Woodley was.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 29, 2018)

Kuya said:


> i met Wonderboy at Twitch Con this weekend. He was standing outside with 2 other guys and nobody knew he was except for me which is why i was able to walk straight up to him. He was nice and talked to me for 5 minutes. He said Lawler is next for him.


wow I'm envious, he's one of my favorites fighters

that's awesome man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Oct 29, 2018)

Lol at khabib trolling the bjj community, wearing a white belt incorrectly.

I can imagine the bjj class thought they were gonna have an easy day when told a white belt was starting, until they saw it was Khabib.


----------



## Bump (Oct 29, 2018)

Kuya said:


> i met Wonderboy at Twitch Con this weekend. He was standing outside with 2 other guys and nobody knew he was except for me which is why i was able to walk straight up to him. He was nice and talked to me for 5 minutes. He said Lawler is next for him.



Thtas so cool
BTW Nice set, really hoping I sign him for Chelsea next summer with Willian getting older



Larcher said:


> Lawler vs Wonderboy... the fight we thought would happen a while ago, before we realised how great Woodley was.





Stringer said:


> wow I'm envious, he's one of my favorites fighters
> 
> that's awesome man



Lawler/Wonderboy is a great match up, Lawler pummels forward and WB counters great


----------



## Larcher (Oct 29, 2018)

I wonder how much they both have left considering their ages, more so Lawler than Wonderboy, considering how long he's been fighting for and his style of fighting.

The Welterweight division has changed dramatically over the past few years. In general I think this new wave of fighters in the ufc are now beginning to take over.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 1, 2018)

Cormier says he can fight for 3 more years. Hopefully he'll retire while it's "right."


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 3, 2018)

Hopefully Adesanya beats Brunson tonight.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 3, 2018)

Tonight's card looks pretty solid, there's a few must sees tonight.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 3, 2018)

Derek must have thought Israels balls was hot


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 3, 2018)

Bruh, that was so clinical. His takedown defense and clinch game is the real deal. Not only completed what he called pre fight but proved what he needed to.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 3, 2018)

Adesanya relieving us all by picking it up with the heightened competition.  Great job by him defending against the takedowns and getting out of the clinch, without wasting too much energy too.  Extra impressive given the size disadvantage.  

If he keeps improving he'll be headed for greatness.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2018)

Next Jon Jones?


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 3, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Next Jon Jones?


Jon jones was an amazing wrestler and not as clinical (not saying his Iq isn't high). More like anderson silva minus a background in jui jutsu. But he looks good in grapple and he said he can do subs and went for one thsi fight but opted to keep it up.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 3, 2018)

Roberson def has this right now. Great boxing and some good speed. Takedown def helps rd. 2.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2018)

Time to let him fight Costa.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 3, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Time to let him fight Costa.


Ideally he fights the winner of weidman/souza or healthy rockhold


----------



## Mythoclast (Nov 3, 2018)

Stylistically,this was an easy match up for Izzy.
Should fight Luke next.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 3, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> Stylistically,this was an easy match up for Izzy.
> Should fight Luke next.


Not really? He was a proven kickboxer. Brad isn't the same as dereck in wrestling. He proved he could beat someone with marquee wrestling skill and greater strength.Add in punching power and it was him showing even B tier wrestlers can't bully him.


----------



## Mythoclast (Nov 3, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Not really? He was a proven kickboxer. Brad isn't the same as dereck in wrestling. He proved he could beat someone with marquee wrestling skill and greater strength.Add in punching power and it was him showing even B tier wrestlers can't bully him.


What?
I'm saying,Brunson is an easy fight for Israel.(Izzy)


----------



## Larcher (Nov 3, 2018)

Izzy had it in the bag as long as he could defend the takedowns. 

Other than that Derek had a punchers chance seeing how hard he hits, but as we all now Izzy is hard to hit clean and Derek isn't crafty enough to land.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 3, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> What?
> I'm saying,Brunson is an easy fight for Israel.(Izzy)


I know lol.

The worse matchup for Izzy is someone who has good ground game/takedowns balanced eith some form of stand up. Dereck had both. We haven't seem him face someone of derecks caliber in ground/stand up. Today he proved alot, and his stylistic favor is someone who strikes as well but erratically.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 3, 2018)

What a fight


----------



## Kuya (Nov 3, 2018)

Super high-level fight.

I wonder how Anderson Prime would do in today's MW division.


----------



## Mythoclast (Nov 3, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I know lol.
> 
> The worse matchup for Izzy is someone who has good ground game/takedowns balanced eith some form of stand up. Dereck had both. We haven't seem him face someone of derecks caliber in ground/stand up. Today he proved alot, and his stylistic favor is someone who strikes as well but erratically.


The striking aspect was never close.Brunson's striking is basically him bullrushing his opponent with his chin up in the air.That plays perfectly into the hands of a long,rangey,precise kickboxer like Izzy.
The grappling was the main threat and tho Derek isn't a slouch in that facet,he isn't exactly renown for incoporating it into his game that much either.
It was easy work for Izzy.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 3, 2018)

Damn, that was 1 -hit KO. Chris was lights out. Souza had the respect to not finish Chris in brutal fashion.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> The striking aspect was never close.Brunson's striking is basically him bullrushing his opponent with his chin up in the air.That plays perfectly into the hands of a long,rangey,precise kickboxer like Izzy.
> The grappling was the main threat and tho Derek isn't a slouch in that facet,he isn't exactly renown for incoporating it into his game that much either.
> It was easy work for Izzy.


Izzy and Till.


----------



## Mythoclast (Nov 3, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Izzy and Till.


The striking would be magical.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Damn, that was 1 -hit KO. Chris was lights out. Souza had the respect to not finish Chris in brutal fashion.


Poor Chris has no chin anymore.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> The striking would be magical.


I know!


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 4, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> The striking aspect was never close.Brunson's striking is basically him bullrushing his opponent with his chin up in the air.That plays perfectly into the hands of a long,rangey,precise kickboxer like Izzy.
> The grappling was the main threat and tho Derek isn't a slouch in that facet,he isn't exactly renown for incoporating it into his game that much either.
> It was easy work for Izzy.


That's bullshit. Yes izzy is much, much better. But brunson had mkre than a strikers chance. Fuck out of here telling me brunson can't beat critical strikers when he beat lyoto even in old age.

My whole point was dereck is a B tier wrestler. The main thing we needed to see was his defense against such a wrestler actively looking to take him down.

Your comment that dereck was an easy matchup stylistically is just wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 4, 2018)

What's with the shitty reffing as of late? Not only was Weidman clearly out cold, but the ref got in Souza's way without officially stopping it, then finally half-assedly calls it off after the hestitation.

I don't buy that this shit is more complicated than it looks from here.  You can tell when a fighter is out cold by their body langauge.  If I can tell in a tiny ass stream window, a referee should be able to tell right in front of them.  When the head snaps back and they fall frozen, then the head hangs loose as they instinctively scramble, they're out of it.  Empathize with the fighter, someone still in the fight doesn't hang their head like a zombie sort-of-kind-of holding dude's leg after falling down stiff after a shot.  Even if you didn't see his eyes rolling back, it's fucking obvious.  Jesus Christ.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 4, 2018)

afgpride said:


> What's with the shitty reffing as of late? Not only was Weidman clearly out cold, but the ref got in Souza's way without officially stopping it, then finally half-assedly calls it off after the hestitation.
> 
> I don't buy that this shit is more complicated than it looks from here.  You can tell when a fighter is out cold by their body langauge.  If I can tell in a tiny ass stream window, a referee should be able to tell right in front of them.


Yeah that was terrible. Jocare legit pleading, and breaking off the leg grab casually not even in combat mode. I understand it's chris in a too 5 match in his hime state but fuck, had it not ben jocare eho clearly had respect that could have been bad


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 4, 2018)

To buy stock on popeyes chicken or not


----------



## Lurko (Nov 4, 2018)

I'm goona pick upset because why not?


----------



## Mythoclast (Nov 4, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> That's bullshit. Yes izzy is much, much better. But brunson had mkre than a strikers chance. Fuck out of here telling me brunson can't beat critical strikers when he beat lyoto even in old age.
> 
> My whole point was dereck is a B tier wrestler. The main thing we needed to see was his defense against such a wrestler actively looking to take him down.
> 
> Your comment that dereck was an easy matchup stylistically is just wrong.


A punchers chance was the only thing he had..Too basic and wild to compete with someone of Izzy's caliber.

And as I said,the grappling was the only threat to Izzy.But that ain't what Derek's renown for..


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 4, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> A punchers chance was the only thing he had..Too basic and wild to compete with someone of Izzy's caliber.
> 
> And as I said,the grappling was the only threat to Izzy.But that ain't what Derek's renown for..


Lmao beat lyoto machida = brawler who can brawl with analytical strikers.

Not known for wrestling
>3 time all NCAA wrestler
> could wrestle well enough vs yoel


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 4, 2018)

He made it 1 round after it went to the back


----------



## Kuya (Nov 4, 2018)

Cormier is an all-time


----------



## Mythoclast (Nov 4, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Lmao beat lyoto machida = brawler who can brawl with analytical strikers.
> 
> Not known for wrestling
> >3 time all NCAA wrestler
> > could wrestle well enough vs yoel


You yourself mentioned that he beat an old Lyoto.
Not doing yourself any favours..
Not to mention Izzy and Lyoto styles aren't exactly the same.Izzy uses Muay Thai and Lyoto is a karate fighter.Kinda moot..

He has been beaten consistently by high level strikers than he has beaten them.There's no reason to think he had more than a punchers chance.

He's not _*renowned* _for being a wrestler.Never said he's lacking in that department.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 4, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> You yourself mentioned that he beat an old Lyoto.
> Not doing yourself any favours..


Ok? Counter strikers don't rely on physicality and he won his last 2 fights so where is your argument?



> Not to mention Izzy and Lyoto styles aren't exactly the same.Izzy uses Muay Thai and Lyoto is a karate fighter.Kinda moot..


What a dumbass generalization lmao. Lyoto also uses facets of muay thai and Israel uses facets of Taekwondo. Get out of here lmao.



> He has been beaten consistently by high level strikers than he has beaten them.There's no reason to think he had more than a punchers chance.


yes there is given he has beaten analytical strikers, and has "more than a punchers chance" given his advantage with grappling discipline.



> He's not _*renowned* _for being a wrestler.Never said he's lacking in that department.


Which is why I called him B tier.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 4, 2018)

Weidman looked like he was contemplating his career after that loss.

Many would have thought he'd still be champ now back when he beat Silva, but mw is a much more competitive division compared to silva's era.

Props to Lewis for stepping up, but DC is on another level.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 4, 2018)

I am a bit worried for HW and LHW in the future tho. There is like two prospects in both divisions combined worth giving a damn about. 

We may be looking at an even darker era than Sylvia's title reign soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Nov 4, 2018)

HW has been shallow forever

LHW has only recently been shallow


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 4, 2018)

Once again, Weidman was looking good and he ends up getting his ass knocked out. It reminds me of Overeem. I think he should retire before it's too late (although he's said he'd be willing to move up to lhw). Hell, Jacare should probably follow suit.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 4, 2018)

afgpride said:


> I don't buy that this shit is more complicated than it looks from here.  You can tell when a fighter is out cold by their body langauge.  If I can tell in a tiny ass stream window, a referee should be able to tell right in front of them.  When the head snaps back and they fall frozen, then the head hangs loose as they instinctively scramble, they're out of it.  Empathize with the fighter, someone still in the fight doesn't hang their head like a zombie sort-of-kind-of holding dude's leg after falling down stiff after a shot.  Even if you didn't see his eyes rolling back, it's fucking obvious.  Jesus Christ.


It reminded me of the Mir/Hunt KO... Except the referee wasn't an idiot and stopped the fight at the right moment.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 4, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Weidman looked like he was contemplating his career after that loss.
> 
> Many would have thought he'd still be champ now back when he beat Silva, but mw is a much more competitive division during silva's era.
> 
> Props to Lewis for stepping up, but DC is on another level.



Yeah, after the Strikeforce merger, the MW division got way better. It was mostly terrible during Silva's run. Those Strikeforce guys seem on the way out themselves, outside of Romero and Mousasi.

Weidman still looked sharp technically, and his skills are still there, but physically he just isn't the same, or even close. The speed and power difference was glaring, especially with how Jacare was able to out-muscle him in the clinch and brush off so many of his attempts. Jacare always had more power, but the injuries have really made Weidman look shot physically. He can't compete on that level physically anymore, and have the success he used to. He wasn't the best athlete or anything before, but it's just not there to the degree it was before all the injuries piled up. Shame, but that's how it goes sometimes. He isn't a championship calibre fighter anymore.

I still find it hilarious Derrick Lewis fought for a UFC title. A completely washed, way past his prime, battle worn, mid-40s Mark Hunt beat him down and finished him without much issue, but the guy beat everyone else he fought in the past 3 years before this Cormier fight, including a couple of the "new breed" flops.

His performance was embarrassing too. Good thing for him he wasn't around during HW's peak in the mid-2000s. Imagine him in PRIDE, lol. Dude might have been relegated to freak show fights, and be remembered as a rich man's Zulu.

Have to give Lewis some credit for getting here, and his heart and power, as well as being more dedicated to the sport. He's hanging around, got some decent wins, and headlined an MSG card. A better era would have put him to bed long ago of course, but he has done well for himself in the circumstances, all the same.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 4, 2018)

Kuya said:


> HW has been shallow forever
> 
> LHW has only recently been shallow


I meant it's only getting worst. From like 2010-2014, there was at least a solid top 5.

I would argue HW overall is better than LHW.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 4, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Yeah, after the Strikeforce merger, the MW division got way better. It was mostly terrible during Silva's run. Those Strikeforce guys seem on the way out themselves, outside of Romero and Mousasi.
> 
> Weidman still looked sharp technically, and his skills are still there, but physically he just isn't the same, or even close. The speed and power difference was glaring, especially with how Jacare was able to out-muscle him in the clinch and brush off so many of his attempts. Jacare always had more power, but the injuries have really made Weidman look shot physically. He can't compete on that level physically anymore, and have the success he used to. He wasn't the best athlete or anything before, but it's just not there to the degree it was before all the injuries piled up. Shame, but that's how it goes sometimes. He isn't a championship calibre fighter anymore.
> 
> ...


I think it's rarely addressed how weak Silva's resume is. Yeah he looked other worldly, but of all the people he beat there's like five off the top of my head that were noteworthy. Franklin, Hendo, Vitor, Griffin and maybe Chael. There was also Maia, but he wasn't really suited for MW and only peaked at WW.

I find it crazy how Anderson is a more popular pick for best Ufc fighter over someone like GSP. During his reign the only person he fought at the level of Andersons typical opposition was Dan Hardy, the rest of them were straight up killers.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 4, 2018)

Just wondering, how does everyone here think MMA compares to boxing in terms of quality of athletes?

A lot of boxing enthusiasts are quick to dismiss MMA as a second rate sport. They often talk about how with MMA it consists of lower tier athletes that couldn't make it in other sports and how it takes much less time to reach a high level in MMA than it does boxing.

Bringing up how boxers generally start as children, work their way through the amateurs, and fight for world titles after about 20 fights. Meanwhile in MMA they think its bad a lot of fighters start as adults coming from different backgrounds and fight for world titles after about 10 fights. I also heard someone most of their best boxers could dominate the ufc after a year's worth of training. 

I agree in current times MMA isn't quite at the same level as boxing, even if I prefer MMA slightly more. But the sport is still in its infant years and only getting bigger. Eventually I believe MMA will match or even surpass boxings depth. Some boxing fans ignore this.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 4, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Just wondering, how does everyone here think MMA compares to boxing in terms of quality of athletes?
> 
> A lot of boxing enthusiasts are quick to dismiss MMA as a second rate sport. They often talk about how with MMA it consists of lower tier athletes that couldn't make it in other sports and how it takes much less time to reach a high level in MMA than it does boxing.
> 
> ...


Wilder use to be a football player and is huge so I think he would make it great in the ufc.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 4, 2018)

Weidman was winning 20-18 before the final round imho.  Souza just caught him.  Souza was the more damaged fighter before Weidman got put out cold too (though you could argue it was close with those axe-like leg kicks that made Weidman wince constantly).

Great fight overall.  Jacare is so scary, man.  Dude eats your shots, marches forward then starts stunning you.  And that's not even getting into his wrasslin/bjj.  He's like one of those final bosses in video games.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 4, 2018)

Cormier is up there with the other Goats, only Jones has beat him and he takes Peds.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 4, 2018)

Till beats Askren.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 4, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Till beats Askren.


I don't know, Funky might have the best ground game in mma.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 4, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I don't know, Funky might have the best ground game in mma.


If we go by the Woodley fight, Till seems to have good takedown defense, so I don't see him getting him down with ease. If at all.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 4, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> If we go by the Woodley fight, Till seems to have good takedown defense, so I don't see him getting him down with ease. If at all.


Funky is all wrestling just like Khabib.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 4, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Funky is all wrestling just like Khabib.


I think Till will be more "comfortable" with Askren because, unlike Woodley, he doesn't possess any power. Hell, even in the clinch, he looked damn strong. Of course, Woodley and Askren are two different type of wrestlers.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 4, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> I think Till will be more "comfortable" with Askren because, unlike Woodley, he doesn't possess any power. Hell, even in the clinch, he looked damn strong.


Dude I love Till but if Funky gets him down and he will, he will be putting mad ground and pound from top.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 4, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Dude I love Till but if Funky gets him down and he will, he will be putting mad ground and pound from top.


Wager a bet?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 4, 2018)

Yeah.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 4, 2018)

Till has struggled to much done against some pretty average to subpar guys. I can't see Asken not being able to get him to the ground and it's over after that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 4, 2018)

The fuck is this?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 5, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Desperation


When have you been here?


----------



## Kuya (Nov 5, 2018)

Conor crosses over to boxing and he goes against the #1 p4p boxer. Floyd crosses over and goes to Rizin


----------



## Lurko (Nov 5, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Conor crosses over to boxing and he goes against the #1 p4p boxer. Floyd crosses over and goes to Rizin


Do you think Floyd will fight with Kickboxing or Boxing in Rizin? He tends to want to pull fighters to boxing,aka Conor.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 5, 2018)

Conor just wants money.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> When have you been here?


Im everywhere


----------



## Lurko (Nov 5, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Im everywhere


I don't ever see you here.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 5, 2018)

Not sure who wins this.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 5, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Not sure who wins this.


Me either Robbie has really good tdd but funky has next level wrestling, good first test.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 6, 2018)

On the other hand, Israel has said he'd like to face Till (at MW).


----------



## Lurko (Nov 6, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> On the other hand, Israel has said he'd like to face Till (at MW).


That fight is fireworks.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 6, 2018)

A song of Fire and Ice.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 7, 2018)

Romero wants Silva. Don't let this fight happen.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 7, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Romero wants Silva. Don't let this fight happen.


I don't think anyone wants to fight Romero, that's one scary dude that should move up to Lhw.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 7, 2018)

Damn that Fw thing.. without MM nobody but true fans will like Fw.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 7, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I don't think anyone wants to fight Romero, that's one scary dude that should move up to Lhw.


Weidman, Rockhold, and Romeo have all contemplated on moving up to LHW. Romero beats everyone in the division except for Whittaker (although one may argue he already has).


----------



## Lurko (Nov 7, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Weidman, Rockhold, and Romeo have all contemplated on moving up to LHW. Romero beats everyone in the division except for Whittaker (although one may argue he already has).


Yeah problem with Robert part is you have the ko the champ to get that belt most of the time, I think Jones lost that fight to Gus. I would like to see Jones Romero.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 7, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Yeah problem with Robert part is you have the ko the champ to get that belt most of the time, I think Jones lost that fight to Gus. I would like to see Jones Romero.


Romero/Cormier would be a nice fight too. In fact, I think Romero matches up well with Cormier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 7, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Romero/Cormier would be a nice fight too. In fact, I think Romero matches up well with Cormier.


Yeah I would like that but Dc dosen't want him, bad matchup for him and he's too old. Dc is now on those money fights.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 7, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Yeah I would like that but Dc dosen't want him, bad matchup for him and he's too old. *Dc is now on those money fights.*


And now that, Cormier/Lesnar is in jeopardy, I wonder if Jones/Cormier 3 will be Cormier's last fight. He's basically said he won't fight Jones, but iirc, he did the same thing about Stipe.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 7, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> And now that, Cormier/Lesnar is in jeopardy, I wonder if Jones/Cormier 3 will be Cormier's last fight. He's basically said he won't fight Jones, but iirc, he did the same thing about Stipe.


Either Stipe, Gus or Jones.


----------



## Mythoclast (Nov 8, 2018)

Flyweight got scrapped.
oof


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 8, 2018)

DAAAAAAAAAAAMN I MISSED CORMIER'S FIGHT.

I TOTALLY FORGOT. COLLEGE GOT THE BETTER OUT OF ME, I WAS WORKING TWO WEEKS ON A PRESENTATION TRYING TO SUMMARIZE 400+ YEAR OF HISTORY(900-1300) + ON THE SELF IN THE MIDDLE AGES.

And I DON'T KNOW WHY BUT I RECEIVED NO NOTIFICATIONS FROM THIS THREAD. AND I HAVE THIS THREAD ON MY WATCH LIST.

How it was mah boys ? I'm going to see the fight tomorrow.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 9, 2018)

Luis Pena trains with Khabib.. He's goona be fun to watch.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Nov 11, 2018)

that was insane

good way to end the anniversary show


----------



## Mythoclast (Nov 11, 2018)

Instant classic..
That was some Anderson Silva creativity right there.

Seeing Korean Zombie drop like a sack of potatoes is kinda sad tho


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 13, 2018)

Very good fight. One of the best elbow KOs of all-time, maybe the best. 

Cruz-Lineker is such terrible match-making by the UFC. Should have been:

Dillashaw-Moares
Cruz-Assuncao
Lineker-Rivera or Lineker-Garbrandt, if Garbrandt wants to get into the mix now. Otherwise, Sterling and Munhoz after he beats Caraway could be matched up nicely with a couple of those guys.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 13, 2018)

Oh fuck it. I'm knee deep in college work. I have 6 assignments due to this month.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 13, 2018)

re-watched the fight again

can't believe UFC was seriously going to release Yair Rodriguez smh, what an awesome fight from both of them


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 14, 2018)

Conor is goona smoke him.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 14, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Conor is goona smoke him.


Like Nate, Conor should be able to get into his head.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 14, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Like Nate, Conor should be able to get into his head.



Conor getting inside someone's head ? He hasn't managed that since Mayweather. Mayweather and Khabib have been living there rent free. Mayweather in a nice condo and Khabib in a fucking huge luxurious mansion that takes up 4 city blocks of McPussy's head.

Oh, sorry, let me correct myself: he only managed that with Dana White, who wants to have Conor's kids.

Also CHUCK MOTHERFUCKING LIDDELL  e TITO MOTHERFUCKING ORTIZ ARE GOING TO FIGHT ? I LOVED THEM BACK IN THE DAY. The two of them, Mirko Cro Cop, etc Oh boy those were the days.

I started watching UFC in the brief moment I lived with father and my mom. Nostalgic.

I am as excited about it as I am worried.

So, updating on the list of fights I need to watch:

- Korean Zombie v Rodríguez
- Sonnen vs Fedor

What more ? Oh, I watched DC's fight. He just manhandled Lewis(Not dissing my man Lewis tho).


----------



## Mythoclast (Nov 14, 2018)

Conor smokes him,but Cowboy deserves a money fight.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 14, 2018)

The only thing Conor can smoke after he got his ego and self-esteem crushed by Mayweather-Khabib is the expensive cigars, and that is with money he didn't deserve from both of those fights.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm watching Yair v Korean Zombie and that just begs the question: how in the actual fuck could Aldo win against KZ ? Was KZ coming from injury or something like that ? Because damn, the more I watch the dude, the better he looks. He's got that Yoel Romero feel to him. I know Aldo before McGregor was a monster. But I don't even fucking remember how the fight went. I'll have to look up again what exactly happened.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 14, 2018)

I DIDN'T EVEN GET TO THIS LEGENDARY K.O YOU ARE ALL TALKING ABOUT BUT I'M CALLING RIGHT NOW: FIGHT OF THE YEAR. FAST PACED, RESPECT, CREATIVITY THROUGH THE ROOF FROM BOTH OF THEM, GOING BLOW FOR BLOW.

edit: PLEASE PARDON MY FOOLISHNESS, THIS ISN'T THE FIGHT OF THE YEAR, THIS IS THE FIGHT OF THE MILLENNIUM. I DON'T KNOW IF IT IS RECENCY BIAS BUT I THINK WE MIGHT HAVE SEEN THE BEST MATCH IN THE UFC TO EVER HAPPEN. Yair v Korean Zombie is just ... God, it had everything. Was this scripted by the gods ? An UFC match can't be so perfect.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 14, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Conor getting inside someone's head ? He hasn't managed that since Mayweather. Mayweather and Khabib have been living there rent free. Mayweather in a nice condo and Khabib in a fucking huge luxurious mansion that takes up 4 city blocks of McPussy's head.
> 
> Oh, sorry, let me correct myself: he only managed that with Dana White, who wants to have Conor's kids.
> 
> ...


He got in Khabib's head. Don't quote me


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 14, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> He got in Khabib's head. Don't quote me



There's a difference between just fueling rage and getting inside someone's head. 

One the person just gets better at what they are doing, the other destroys them psychologically.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 14, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> There's a difference between just fueling rage and getting inside someone's head.
> 
> One the person just gets better at what they are doing, the other destroys them psychologically.


Considering all the things that he brought up, I don't see how Khabib wasn't effected. Not that it helped, of course.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 15, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I'm watching Yair v Korean Zombie and that just begs the question: how in the actual fuck could Aldo win against KZ ? Was KZ coming from injury or something like that ? Because damn, the more I watch the dude, the better he looks. He's got that Yoel Romero feel to him. I know Aldo before McGregor was a monster. But I don't even fucking remember how the fight went. I'll have to look up again what exactly happened.



I think ur selling Aldo a bit short


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 15, 2018)

Oh I love Aldo. In his prime he was ferocious and a monster.

Also: LEG KICKS.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 15, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Oh I love Aldo. In his prime he was ferocious and a monster.
> 
> Also: LEG KICKS.



would u be interested in seeing him move up a weight class? i think he still got it. Max Holloway is just a bad matchup for him as Holloway is a better striker w/ insane volume.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 15, 2018)

Kuya said:


> would u be interested in seeing him move up a weight class? i think he still got it. Max Holloway is just a bad matchup for him as Holloway is a better striker w/ insane volume.



You can ask me about anyone and I would give my opinion, except Aldo. He is at that point in his life that the next step belongs to the unknown.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 15, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I'm watching Yair v Korean Zombie and that just begs the question: how in the actual fuck could Aldo win against KZ ? Was KZ coming from injury or something like that ? Because damn, the more I watch the dude, the better he looks. He's got that Yoel Romero feel to him. I know Aldo before McGregor was a monster. But I don't even fucking remember how the fight went. I'll have to look up again what exactly happened.


Mate, KZ took a straight right in the first 14 seconds and instantly became hesitant as fuck for the rest of the fight. Once the 4th round came in, he started going hard, knowing he was down 3 rounds and needed a finish, but even before his shoulder betrayed him he wasn't getting the better of Aldo.

People forget Aldo hits fucking hard. Even Holloway says Aldo hit him the hardest of everyone. Aldo used that power to keep people hesitant and at range where he could just slowly break them down without killing his gas tank. The moment someone came along who had good enough defense and chin to take the shots and keep going, his entire style was undone.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 15, 2018)

Cromer said:


> Mate, KZ took a straight right in the first 14 seconds and instantly became hesitant as fuck for the rest of the fight. Once the 4th round came in, he started going hard, knowing he was down 3 rounds and needed a finish, but even before his shoulder betrayed him he wasn't getting the better of Aldo.
> 
> People forget Aldo hits fucking hard. Even Holloway says Aldo hit him the hardest of everyone. Aldo used that power to keep people hesitant and at range where he could just slowly break them down without killing his gas tank. The moment someone came along who had good enough defense and chin to take the shots and keep going, his entire style was undone.



You talking about Aldo fight? I don't remember how it went. I'm currently at the Hospital, my grandfather is hospotalized, and I'm here with him(He is sleeping though).


----------



## Cromer (Nov 15, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> You talking about Aldo fight? I don't remember how it went. I'm currently at the Hospital, my grandfather is hospotalized, and I'm here with him(He is sleeping though).


Yeah, I was talking about the Aldo fight. And best wishes to your grandfather.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Mythoclast (Nov 16, 2018)

I hope everything goes smoothly.Re-book Nate vs Dustin and put them on the same card.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 16, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> I hope everything goes smoothly.Re-book Nate vs Dustin and put them on the same card.


Diaz bros are on record as never wanting to be booked on the same card


----------



## Lurko (Nov 18, 2018)

The first fight.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 18, 2018)

Neil Magny is forever cursed by gatekeeper syndrome. It's impressive he's stayed in the top 10 this long, considering all the top guys he's lost to.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 24, 2018)

Curtis got knocked the fuck out!


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 24, 2018)

Weird matchup.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 24, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Weird matchup.


Imagine if Silva beats him.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 24, 2018)

So, how bad will Anderson get beat from 1 to " I wish I cracked my shin again so I wouldn't have to experience this level of humiliation and pain " ?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 24, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> So, how bad will Anderson get beat from 1 to " I wish I cracked my shin again so I wouldn't have to experience this level of humiliation and pain " ?


Most likely he isn't winning this fight.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 24, 2018)

Izzy vs Costa or Romero is what I want to see.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 24, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Most likely he isn't winning this fight.



I now, but how bad will be his defeat ?


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 24, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Imagine if Silva beats him.


Let's hope


----------



## Lurko (Nov 24, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Let's hope


I've been that way for a while, Jon Jones Jr. Is coming.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 25, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Weird matchup.


the winner is too predictable, this fight would have been a barn burner when Silva was in his prime

that being said this sets up Style Bender to fight for the title next, that*'*s an offshoot I*'*m actually looking forward to


----------



## Kuya (Nov 27, 2018)

UFC see's STAR written all over Adesanya and we all know how desperate UFC is right now for star power. This will be a great stepping stone for him. UFC set Conor up right with the right matches early on, so they should do the same with Adesanya.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 28, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> So, how bad will Anderson get beat from 1 to " I wish I cracked my shin again so I wouldn't have to experience this level of humiliation and pain " ?


1st round tko


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 28, 2018)

afgpride said:


> 1st round tko



1st round K.O. is my bet.


----------



## Mythoclast (Nov 28, 2018)

Prime Silva vs Israel would be fireworks.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 30, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> 1st round K.O. is my bet.


Round 2 Ko


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Mythoclast (Nov 30, 2018)

Link's not loading.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 30, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> Link's not loading.


Cerrone/Pettis 2 - UFC on ESPN in Brooklyn.


----------



## Mythoclast (Dec 1, 2018)

I wonder what RDA is going to do now.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 1, 2018)

I forgot that ufc was on last night.


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 2, 2018)

JDS


----------



## Larcher (Dec 2, 2018)

I thought Shogun was done after the Smith KO albeit a lot of people said that after osp beat him.

But here he is still keeping the pride spirit alive.


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 2, 2018)

Yay, another rematch.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 8, 2018)

So.... Who's goona win?


----------



## Stringer (Dec 8, 2018)

can`t see any other outcome than Valentina destroying Joanna in the co-main event

for the main event my money`s on Max edging out a 5 round split decision

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 8, 2018)

Stringer said:


> can`t see any other outcome than Valentina destroying Joanna in the co-main event
> 
> for the main event my money`s on Max edging out a 5 round split decision


I feel like we have a upset coming tonight. Brian is goona get him some how.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 8, 2018)

If I had to bet I would have Max though.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 8, 2018)

Cowboy is goona fight Alex,bad idea that new kid could be a future champ.


----------



## Mythoclast (Dec 8, 2018)

I'm backing Max.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 8, 2018)

Damn he got knocked the fuck out!


----------



## Kuya (Dec 9, 2018)

MAX IS AN ANIMAL

FUCKING LEGENDARY HAWAIIAN


----------



## Lurko (Dec 9, 2018)

Brian is a fool, he had him hurt and didn't keep going to ko him. That's why he isn't the champ.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 9, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Brian is a fool, he had him hurt and didn't keep going to ko him. That's why he isn't the champ.



Brian never stood a chance. Max wasn't even that hurt.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 9, 2018)

So Max ay 155 is going to be good, he should teach Conor a lesson.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 9, 2018)

Max will probably go up. Frankie is the only one left for Max at Featherweight, and that's meh


----------



## Lurko (Dec 9, 2018)

Khabib would murder Brian after I've seen this fight.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 9, 2018)

Tony vs Max.


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 9, 2018)

Good ass fight. Ortega probably won't be the same after this fight though.


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 9, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Max will probably go up. Frankie is the only one left for Max at Featherweight, and that's meh


Edgar, Mendes, Zabit, Maicano.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 9, 2018)

There's plenty but Max is too big for FW.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 9, 2018)

Gunnar Nelson*'*s ground game continues to be one of my favorite things to watch in MMA, those elbows of his are so damn vicious and sneaky, it*'*s a work of art

the bout between Valentina and Joanna went mostly as expected, don*'*t see why Joanna even thought she had a chance given their shared history and Valentina`s growth as in MMA

glad to see my girl Valentina finally getting that coveted gold strap and be the champ of her own division, well-deserved


----------



## Mythoclast (Dec 9, 2018)

Max was healthy so Ortega didn't really stand a chance.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 9, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Khabib would murder Brian after I've seen this fight.


Ortega is actually a terrible match up for Khabib style wise.  Tying up with Ortega for 3+ minutes a round is begging to get memed with some type of submission.  Not to mention Ortega's steel chin. 

Khabib would win for sure, just a bad matchup for him.  Holloway is a worse matchup though with his sharp ground game and TDD supplementing his striking.  I hope Holloway to LW happens.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 9, 2018)

Max vs Tony, time for someone to ko Tony.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 9, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Max vs Tony, time for someone to ko Tony.


Tony ain’t losing with his mystical wing chun knowledge.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 9, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Tony ain’t losing with his mystical wing chun knowledge.


Max is a beast, Tony hasn't fought someone like that.


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 13, 2018)

Cain Velasquez vs. Francis Ngannou Targeted For Main Event UFC on ESPN Phoenix.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 13, 2018)

Former Nighty Lurker. said:


> Max is a beast, Tony hasn't fought someone like that.


Did you miss the bloodbath that was Pettis vs Ferguson?


----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Did you miss the bloodbath that was Pettis vs Ferguson?


I saw it, Max>>Pettis.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Cain Velasquez vs. Francis Ngannou Targeted For Main Event UFC on ESPN Phoenix.


Why not Cain Stipe? Francis has a punching chance.


----------



## Mythoclast (Dec 13, 2018)

Cain vs Stipe is the fight I wanna see.


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 13, 2018)

I'll be more surprised if Cane makes it to the octagon without getting injured.

Also, Cruz is injured yet again.


----------



## Mythoclast (Dec 13, 2018)

Cruz is just plain injury-prone.Cain gets injured because his coaches over-trains the fuck out of him.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 14, 2018)

Cain vs Dc.


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 14, 2018)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> Khabib would murder Brian after I've seen this fight.



I honestly don't understand how that's your conclusion.

Khabib is most certainly the favorite because he's bigger and doesn't seem to make many if any mistakes on the ground, but to say Ortega has no shot based on a fight that if anything, showed us that his standup is actually pretty good (beat up Max R3) and his chin is ungodly is a bit weird.

Ortega will be fine standing with Khabib. Sure Khabib dropped Conor, but that's because Conor's worried  about getting taken down. Ortega has no such handicap and on the ground/in the clinch he's always 1 mistake or stroke of genius away form finishing the fight.

It's a dangerous fight for Khabib. The fact that Max lit up Ortega doesn't change that fact at all.


----------



## Mythoclast (Dec 14, 2018)

Styles make fights.
On paper Ortega is a pretty dangerous match up for Khabib.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 14, 2018)

Nihonjin said:


> I honestly don't understand how that's your conclusion.
> 
> Khabib is most certainly the favorite because he's bigger and doesn't seem to make many if any mistakes on the ground, but to say Ortega has no shot based on a fight that if anything, showed us that his standup is actually pretty good (beat up Max R3) and his chin is ungodly is a bit weird.
> 
> ...


He just looked sloppy and I think Khabib would use that get the Td, now BJJ is a threat but I see Khabib switching sides on the ground if he feels he's in trouble.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 14, 2018)

I feel like Max is goona be tough for the LWs, he's goona keep winning.


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 14, 2018)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> He just looked sloppy and I think Khabib would use that get the Td



Khabib doesn't need sloppy striking to get a takedown and Ortega _wants_ to go to the ground. 



> now BJJ is a threat but *I see Khabib switching sides on the ground if he feels he's in trouble.*



I don't know what you mean by this.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 14, 2018)

Nihonjin said:


> Khabib doesn't need sloppy striking to get a takedown and Ortega _wants_ to go to the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you mean by this.


Changing transitions on the ground.


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 15, 2018)

If you think it's that easy I don't know what to tell you.  Go watch a bunch of Brian Ortega fights. There's no 'feeling you're in trouble and transitioning out'. The danger you're in is directly proportional to the distance of your neck and his reach.

With every takedown attempt,  every scramble (which he can create from the ground), every clinch and every nanosecond you spend in his guard you are a hair away from getting the life choked out of you. 

Again, I'm not saying Khabib will lose, but to say it's an easy fight for Khabib is to either not understand Ortega's strengths or to horribly underestimate them.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 15, 2018)

Lee outclassed again by Ragin' Al. Al is a nightmare for everyone outside of Khabib in the div. Wish he fought more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 15, 2018)

Sasuke said:


> Lee outclassed again by Ragin' Al. Al is a nightmare for everyone outside of Khabib in the div. Wish he fought more.


Khabib is just amazing.


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 15, 2018)

I was hoping Lee would win, but props to Iaquinta. Perhaps he's better than I originally thought. This shows you how fucking good Khabib is.


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 15, 2018)

Also, I'd fucking love to see Iaquinta vs McGregor.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 16, 2018)

I think Kevin Lee might get too cocky in some of his fights and it better stop if he wants to be a champ one day.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 16, 2018)

I was rooting for Al, definitely has a fighters heart. Like Toney, he has the uncanny ability to adjust to adversity and look different each round. 

People got a little too excited by Kevin Lee after his Barboza win debating that he could out wrestle Khabib. Yeah I doubt it.


----------



## Mythoclast (Dec 22, 2018)

Cain vs Ngannou are set to fight on Feb 17th.


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 23, 2018)

Dana: Hey Francis, remember that (literally) traumatizing beating you got from Stipe? Your next opponent's a better version of Stipe with the stamina of a 145 marathon runner. Have fun buddy!


----------



## Larcher (Dec 23, 2018)

It all depends on where Cain is right now with all the lay off. Prime Cain wins no question tho.


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 23, 2018)

DC is all wrestling, offensive pressure and a relentless pace.  He would manhandle Ngannou.
Cain is the same, except a tad bigger and supposedly better according to DC. Unless Ngannou gets lucky and lands the mother of all punches he's going to get destroyed


----------



## Larcher (Dec 23, 2018)

Cain is the biggest waste of potential. MMA has seen so far. He was fully beating the shit out of very competent heavyweights. Both Brock and JDS looked like they were gonna go on tears back in the day, but Cain broke both of them.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 23, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Cain is the biggest waste of potential. MMA has seen so far. He was fully beating the shit out of very competent heavyweights. Both Brock and JDS looked like they were gonna go on tears back in the day, but Cain broke both of them.


Cain was the Hw Khabib.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 23, 2018)

Sooo Jon Jones...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2018)

Fuck Jon Jones!


----------



## Lurko (Dec 23, 2018)

I'm starting to think Jones is scared fight top fighters if he dosen't have his Peds.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 23, 2018)

Hopefully this time round people can actually accept Jones is a cheat and that he in fact DOES need steroids to compete.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 23, 2018)

It's disgusting he's being allowed to fight when he's breaking rules and potentially harming other fighters with such an unfair advantage.

Everyone that bought a ticket has been screwed over as they've moved the card to LA instead of Vegas just so Jon can fight. 

Dana will throw shade at someone like Woodley despite being nothing but a model champ and a true professional , but someone like Jones is just a troubled kid trying his hardest to get his life down back together. 

Win, lose, or draw I hope the fans heckle Jon the whole night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 23, 2018)

Dc must be having a fun time now.


----------



## Mythoclast (Dec 23, 2018)

Jones popped again? 
Oh my god...
What the fuck is wrong with this dude?


----------



## Mythoclast (Dec 23, 2018)

Waiting for Joe Rogan's "tainted supplements" theory.


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 24, 2018)

Shieeettttt.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 24, 2018)

Mythoclast said:


> Waiting for Joe Rogan's "tainted supplements" theory.


Joe "it just doesn't add up" Rogan


----------



## Lurko (Dec 24, 2018)

Hang it up Jon.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 24, 2018)

I hope people throw beer at Jones as he walks like the piece of shit he is, Khabib wouldn't get away with this. Only Conor and Jones. Please Ko him this this time.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 24, 2018)

I think we all need to prepare to be disappointed. The sad truth is Jon is probably going to win this fight.

We know how great he is on steroids and while Gus might make a good account of himself, the end result will still likely see Jones with his hand raised.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

Dana should keep the event in Vegas and replace Jones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 24, 2018)

Larcher said:


> I think we all need to prepare to be disappointed. The sad truth is Jon is probably going to win this fight.
> 
> We know how great he is on steroids and while Gus might make a good account of himself, the end result will still likely see Jones with his hand raised.


He'll win but it's goona be close and might get fixed then after it's Jones fucks up with more Roids and No Contest like Dc fight...


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 25, 2018)

Don't think it's gonna be close.  Gustafsson was on his A game in their first fight and still lost (albeit arguably).  Jon isn't going to make the same mistakes on the feet and his TD has had years to improve.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 25, 2018)

I think it'll be competitive, but Jon will finish in spectacular fashion like he did in the DC rematch.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 25, 2018)

Reminder Nick Diaz was suspended 5 years for testing positive for weed.  The UFC isn't a combat sports organization so much as full-contact WWE.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 25, 2018)

Gus has got better so only way to find out is can he take a Jones on Peds?


----------



## Kuya (Dec 28, 2018)

I was watching Ariel Helwani interview Gus about all this drama. He said none of his team, him or his family that flew in are getting compensated for new housing, transportation etc. for the sudden change of locations. There are tons of fans who flew in from Sweden or are flying in who are now unable to change their plans and see the fight live.

SMH JON COCAINE JONES

UFC fighters don't make that much money and it must be hard financially for fighters not in the main or co-main event to switch locations so suddenly like that.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 28, 2018)

Kuya said:


> I was watching Ariel Helwani interview Gus about all this drama. He said none of his team, him or his family that flew in are getting compensated for new housing, transportation etc. for the sudden change of locations. There are tons of fans who flew in from Sweden or are flying in who are now unable to change their plans and see the fight live.
> 
> SMH JON COCAINE JONES
> 
> UFC fighters don't make that much money and it must be hard financially for fighters not in the main or co-main event to switch locations so suddenly like that.


Jon and Dana don't give a shit about anyone...


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 28, 2018)

*Best timeline: *
Gus outclasses Jones for 4 straight rounds and finishes him in spectacular fashion in the 5th like he did Texeira.

Then DC comes down, edges out Gus in a rematch and retires as the GOAT. After that Gus dominates light heavyweight for the coming years..

*Likely timeline: *
Jones stomps Gus. Plans rematch with DC. Tests positive again and gets stripped. DC retires as a heavyweight.  Gus stomps Anthony Smith for the vacant light heavyweight title and we're all left wondering what could've been


----------



## Kuya (Dec 28, 2018)

Dana just announced Conor is facing Dustin Poirier next

Dustin is #3 and Conor is #2 in the rankings currently, 100% this is a title shot fight

Dustin looks way better now than he did for their first fight, but i still predict Conor wins via TKO again


----------



## Mythoclast (Dec 28, 2018)

I like Conor vs Raging Al more,but this'll have do.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 28, 2018)

Lightweight division is already beast and Max Holloway is likely coming, geez

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mythoclast (Dec 28, 2018)

I want Max to solidify himself as the Featherweight GOAT before moving up.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 28, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Dana just announced Conor is facing Dustin Poirier next
> 
> Dustin is #3 and Conor is #2 in the rankings currently, 100% this is a title shot fight
> 
> Dustin looks way better now than he did for their first fight, but i still predict Conor wins via TKO again


Yeah I don't think Dustin has the chin.. Al or Tony would be better.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 28, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Lightweight division is already beast and Max Holloway is likely coming, geez


If Khabib could beat Tony and Max then he's Goat for sure. This isn't no bullshit division.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2018)

Nunes v Cyborg who you plebs got?


----------



## Larcher (Dec 29, 2018)

It's an interesting fight. Nunes is handily the best person she could fight, she has the size, power, and grappling skills to cause problems, but she's known to fade, where as Cyborg can go five rounds. She's also shown to be quite durable. 

I'm not counting nunes out, but I favour Cyborg.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2018)

Larcher said:


> It's an interesting fight. Nunes is handily the best person she could fight, she has the size, power, and grappling skills to cause problems, but she's known to fade, where as Cyborg can go five rounds. She's also shown to be quite durable.
> 
> I'm not counting nunes out, but I favour Cyborg.


I just really want Nunes to win


----------



## Kuya (Dec 29, 2018)

tryna throw $100 on Condit and $100 on Gus but the Bovada site is super laggy right now


----------



## Mythoclast (Dec 29, 2018)

I got Cyborg.
But I kinda want Amanda to win tho.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 29, 2018)

The real upset would see Amanda beat Cyborg, my face would just go


----------



## Kuya (Dec 29, 2018)

time for BJ to retire for good or go against a scrub like CM Punk


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 29, 2018)

Savage shit

I was hoping Mendes would win that one though but props.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 29, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Savage shit
> 
> I was hoping Mendes would win that one though but props.


Rugby.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 29, 2018)

Neither of these dudes will ever be champs


----------



## Lurko (Dec 29, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Neither of these dudes will ever be champs


We'll see about that.


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 29, 2018)

A gust of fucking wind could takedown Condit

Edit: I stand corrected


----------



## Lurko (Dec 29, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> A gust of fucking wind could takedown Condit
> 
> Edit: I stand corrected achaha


Prime Condit though


----------



## Kuya (Dec 29, 2018)

Condit is 10/10 in striking and is also 0/10 in takedown defense

thankful for dat Bovada lag


----------



## Kuya (Dec 29, 2018)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> We'll see about that.



I was talking about Latifi and Cory Anderson


----------



## Lurko (Dec 29, 2018)

Kuya said:


> I was talking about Latifi and Cory Anderson


Oh ok.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 29, 2018)

Amanda is goona regret this.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 29, 2018)

ooh this gonna be good


----------



## Kuya (Dec 29, 2018)

nunes looks chubby as hell lol


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 29, 2018)

Amanda the female GOAT


----------



## Kuya (Dec 29, 2018)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!

I WANNA SEE A PART 2!!!


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 29, 2018)

Un fucking believable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Dec 29, 2018)

damn, they went at it from the get go.

I wanna see them run it back


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 29, 2018)

Damn


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 29, 2018)

Yikes.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 29, 2018)

Jesus I'm in shock I underestimated that woman! She takes NO prisoners

When she murked Rousey we all thought it was Rousey's lousey defense.. Then she murked Tate so that made her washed up.. Can't spin this one.. She's the real fucking deal..


----------



## Kuya (Dec 29, 2018)

I really don't know what's next for Nunes


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 29, 2018)

Kuya said:


> I really don't know what's next for Nunes



What eeeeever the fuck she wants..


----------



## Mythoclast (Dec 30, 2018)

Holy fuck!


----------



## Kuya (Dec 30, 2018)

Jones a fool wit this song lmao


----------



## Lurko (Dec 30, 2018)

Jones with the eyepoke.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 30, 2018)

I have Jon up 2 rounds to 0, but barely


----------



## Lurko (Dec 30, 2018)

Yeah probaly.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 30, 2018)

slightly early stoppage, give him a couple more seconds


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 30, 2018)

GOAT(urbinol)


----------



## Lurko (Dec 30, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> GOAT(urbinol)


Just like Cormier third round.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 30, 2018)

Went exactly as expected.


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 30, 2018)

And yeah, it's gonna take a HW to beat Jones.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 30, 2018)

Jon talks God, but if God existed he wouldn't be champion.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 30, 2018)

I can't wait for post drugtest.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 30, 2018)

Bones vs DC at LHW is the best option.  If DC loses, he retires from LHW and finishes out his career eating popeyes chicken and beating up fellow fatties.


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 30, 2018)

Nihonjin said:


> *Best timeline: *
> Gus outclasses Jones for 4 straight rounds and finishes him in spectacular fashion in the 5th like he did Texeira.
> 
> Then DC comes down, edges out Gus in a rematch and retires as the GOAT. After that Gus dominates light heavyweight for the coming years..
> ...



Here we go, we're on schedule..


----------



## Kuya (Dec 30, 2018)

Jones has so many compelling fights at heavyweight, he should move up


----------



## Kuya (Dec 30, 2018)

Holloway ain't afraid to move up a division since there's nothing left for him there

Jones should move up and challenge DC for Heavyweight


----------



## Larcher (Dec 30, 2018)

Literally the best bet for someone beating JJ is that former NFL player who's debuting the start of next year. 

But he's just as big a piece of shit.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 30, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Jones has so many compelling fights at heavyweight, he should move up


Dc is better at HW so I hope he goes up.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 30, 2018)

Hardy is a fucking demon.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 30, 2018)

yea Hardy gonna be a problem in the division, but he ain't taking out Jones. Hardy could be the next Rampage Jackson though.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 30, 2018)

No I'm saying the man really is a demon, he feels no pain in a fight.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 30, 2018)

Kuya said:


> yea Hardy gonna be a problem in the division, but he ain't taking out Jones. Hardy could be the next Rampage Jackson though.


He's possibly the most athletic dude to grace this sport, he's already displayed absurd punching power, he's in a solid camp, and still got a lot of room for improvement. 

His potential is high and while he's an atrocious person, I wouldn't put anything past at him just yet.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 30, 2018)

He's a nfl player, shit comes easy to them.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2018)

I dont see hardy getting higher than 8th maybe


----------



## Lurko (Dec 30, 2018)

When you have Lewis fighting for the belt then I would expect a good nfl player to do fine in the HW.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 30, 2018)

Where is Your God Now....PRAISE SATAN. 

THE GOAT IS BACK.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 30, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Where is Your God Now....PRAISE SATAN.
> 
> THE GOAT IS BACK.


Never praise Khabib.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 30, 2018)

I don't know what to think when watching MMA fights that are limited to hand strikes (referring to Nunez vs Cyborg, McGregor vs Aldo). I find myself not impressed because the punches should be easy enough to catch, at least that's what I think.

I'm don't know enough about the sport to know whether or not shielding looping punches with the forearm will present over openings (Doesn't apply to Aldo. Dropping one hand as you throw a punch is just sloppy).

On another note, UFC should probably rethink the way they handle fighters coming off a loss. I don't like Rousey but putting her in the ring with an animal after a brutal and humbling defeat was careless. I wouldn't want to see the sport go the way of boxing where people actively avoid challenges, but the odd tune up is sometimes required to preserve careers.


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 30, 2018)

Am I the only one who was annoyed by this?



- She punched and hurt her opponent after the bell TWICE and should've lost multiple points in that title fight
- Even without point reduction clearly lost that fight
- Even if she won that fight, Cyborg was obviously the actual champion
- Then instead of defending the belt she clearly didn't earn, she ran back to featherweight cause she didn't want to fight Cyborg for "reasons"

That shit was as disputed as disputed gets LOL


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 30, 2018)

Ronda, Tate, Cyborg, and Randamie hit Nunes with a combined total of 14 significant strikes.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 31, 2018)

Ronda retiring after getting murked by Nunes looks even dumber now.  People fed her way too much false worship about how she's the GOAT, gave her a completely unrealistic image of herself and an ego made of glass.  If she had a proper striking coach and a healthy mentality she could still be drawing big PPV buys and being perpetually in the mix for title fight contention.  Instead she's wasting away her physical prime shitposting on a microphone while Paul Heyman rehearses his Brick Lesnar shilling backstage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mythoclast (Dec 31, 2018)

Mendez is hanging it up


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 4, 2019)

Just passing by to say that roids or not, Jon Jones is the best fighter in human history.

I have some sort of fetish that one day Jones pulls a McGregor and switches to boxing.

And then, Deontay MURDERS him inside 2 rounds with just wild swings.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 4, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Just passing by to say that roids or not, Jon Jones is the best fighter in human history.
> 
> I have some sort of fetish that one day Jones pulls a McGregor and switches to boxing.
> 
> And then, Deontay MURDERS him inside 2 rounds with just wild swings.


It would take one probaly.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 4, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> It would take one probaly.


 
Deontay isn't exactly a technician in boxing so landing would be a problem.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 5, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Deontay isn't exactly a technician in boxing *so landing would be a problem*.



Excuse me? 

Wilder KOd 99% of his opponents and a significant margin in the 1st of 2nd. And that's against actual boxers. 

What on earth makes you think Jon Jones, who isn't at all known for his boxing, stellar head movement or footwork and generally exploits his range advantage using kicks, would pose any problem for a world champion heavyweight boxer in boxing..? 

He'd get KOd/TKOd in under 2 minutes..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 5, 2019)

Nihonjin said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> Wilder KOd 99% of his opponents and a significant margin in the 1st of 2nd. And that's against actual boxers.
> 
> ...



Because he (Jon Jones) would be too scared in the first round to even come close to Wilder, let alone try to trade with him.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 6, 2019)

Horiguchi has developed into a legitimately elite fighter. I was always annoyed that he got matched against DJ when his grappling was still so green (and he got the better of the striking in their fight too), but he has been on a tear since. Iirc, him and Kid thought it was too early to take the fight back then too, but DJ was just so ahead of the division at the time and far more active than a UFC champion usually is. Horiguchi is a natural flyweight, under-sized at 135-lbs, yet a real title threat from 125 to 135-lbs in any org right now, imo (including UFC). Just beat the FNG, Pancrase, DEEP, Shooto, and Bellator champions, sprinkling in FWs and BWs in there.

Caldwell is a very talented fighter, one of the better wrestlers and athletes in the lower weight classes, and easily Top-10 in the world at 135-lbs. He beats most at the weight, and quite a number of FWs as well, imo. Most of his athletic career, he has competed at 145-lbs+, and it was only 3 years into his MMA career, and 2nd year in Bellator that he regularly was competing at 135-lbs. That was a really impressive performance by Horiguchi. I think he is right behind DJ, and maybe Mousasi, as the best fighter outside the UFC right now. Chandler is there too, and Nemkov looks promising, and then there are a few other guys who have stayed at the top of their division (and a couple in others) for a while too.

A Top-4 of DJ, Cejudo, Horiguchi, and Benavidez is as good as any Top-4 in MMA. Shame the UFC is looking to put out the 125-lbs division, and it would suck if we never saw DJ fight Cejudo or Horiguchi again now that they are truly elite fighters.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jan 7, 2019)

235 looking stacked af.

Jones vs Smith
Woodley vs Usman
Askren vs Lawler
Garbrandt vs Pedro
Holm vs Ladd
Zabit vs Stevens
Sanchez vs Gall


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 7, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Because he (Jon Jones) would be too scared in the first round to even come close to Wilder, let alone try to trade with him.



Jones doesn't punch hard and doesn't have exceptional footwork or headmovement.

He'd have to literally run (which he wouldn't) since he'd have no other way to keep Wilder away.

The only way he doesn't get knocked into another dimension is by not being dumb enough to go into that fight to begin with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gunners (Jan 8, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Because he (Jon Jones) would be too scared in the first round to even come close to Wilder, let alone try to trade with him.


Wouldn't matter. Wilder is crude but he is suprisingly quick on his feet. He'd need lateral movement and to stay behind a good jab.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 8, 2019)

Jones would whoop Wilder's ass in a conventional man to man fight, but Wilder would knock him out in the first round in a boxing match. Hot take: boxing is a more technical sport than MMA at the top level. Sure, with MMA you're dealing with the nuances of expanded striking (fists, elbows, feet, knees), wrestling (wrestling, judo, sambo) and jiu jitsu. But guys like Francis Ngannou can come in and steamroll people despite being in the game only a few some years, because it's a dogfight at the end of the day.

Boxing is technical. Meticulously, unforgivingly technical. You have to be a _master_ at footwork, head movement, reflexes and hand-eye coordination to even be _relevant_. Someone like Khabib is master level at Sambo and that has made him a juggernaut, but you don't need to be master level in Sambo (or anything, for that matter) to be an elite MMA fighter. You have to be master level at multiple areas to be an elite boxer.

If Jon Jones gets in the ring with Wilder, juiced up on steroids and cocaine, he gets knocked out in the first round. There's no cage, no elbows, no wrestling/grappling, and clinches are broken up. When (not if) he realizes he has to rely on his gloves and his head to not get knocked out, he'll know it's a different universe he's dealing with.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jan 10, 2019)

Till vs Colby in the works.


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 15, 2019)

Thoughts on pettis moving up to fight wonderboy?


----------



## Azzuri (Jan 15, 2019)

Wonderboy vs Pettis at UFC Nashville. Wtf is up with these weird ass matchups?


----------



## Mythoclast (Jan 16, 2019)

Don't see how Pettis wins that.


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 16, 2019)

Surprised he even moved up tbh, he should've took somebody else first Imo before going at wonderboy.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jan 17, 2019)

Till vs Masvidal set for UFC London.
Darren has that in the bag.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 17, 2019)

@Mythoclast dat Kirishima set is just godly.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jan 17, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> @Mythoclast dat Kirishima set is just godly.



Aye,Red Riot is a beast.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 19, 2019)

Cowboy is about to get wrecked just like in that Till fight.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jan 19, 2019)

I hear Conor is getting investigated for alleged sexual assault.


----------



## Azzuri (Jan 20, 2019)

Hold this L, Dillashaw. Now I wish we got MM/Dillashaw.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 20, 2019)

Lol.  Stoppage was too early for sure, but TJ put too much pressure on the ref by getting rocked twice in a compromised position.

He'll easily win the rematch at BW.  Cejudo's power and maybe even wrestling will be even better at 135, but he's too outclassed to encore here.  I say this as a Dillashaw hater.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 20, 2019)

I knew Tj was too drained to fight Henry,Hardy took a lost. This Gregor man is good.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jan 20, 2019)

Henry is strong af.Shoved TJ down like nothing,then bounced his head like a pinball.


Former OBD Lurker. said:


> Cowboy is about to get wrecked just like in that Till fight.


Oof
Put some respect on Cerrone's name bruh.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 20, 2019)

Mythoclast said:


> Henry is strong af.Shoved TJ down like nothing,then bounced his head like a pinball.
> 
> Oof
> Put some respect on Cerrone's name bruh.


I was wrong.


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 20, 2019)

Anyone got ufc 3?


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm so bummed out about the way it ended.. TJ definitely got flash knocked down twice in a row but he was never out and never stopped defending or trying to better his own position. Maybe he'd have gotten finished 10 seconds later, but to stop the fight right there was such a bummer

Especially if you think about the fact that Texeira got hurt way _way _more. The way he buckled from the elbows in the clinch and the bombs he took, nobody would've had any issue if that fight was stopped, but it wasn't and he went on to win literally 2 minutes later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mythoclast (Jan 23, 2019)

Jones...


----------



## Blanco (Jan 23, 2019)

Mythoclast said:


> Jones...


Lol Jones popped for picograms again


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 23, 2019)

> Jon Jones has tested positive for a Turinabol metabolite again. But like the last few positive tests, he will not be punished due to what experts believe to be a “pulsing” effect that can see the metabolites stick around for a long, long time.


What kind of shit must have this dude been taking for it to 'pulse' in his system 3000 years after going cold turkey


----------



## Lurko (Jan 24, 2019)

This is why guys like Dc and Khabib, Gsp and MM are the real Goats of the Ufc. Roids help and he can't go without using them against elite guys, it's like he's scared to fight without peds.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 24, 2019)

Nihonjin said:


> Nihonjin said:
> 
> 
> > *Best timeline:*
> ...



Still on schedule. At this point I doubt he's getting stripped though. I underestimated how far the UFC & USADA are willing to ruin their reputation for Jones.. lol


----------



## Lurko (Jan 25, 2019)

I just read Derek Carr vs Stephen A Smith is possible, Carr has to be mad.


----------



## Blanco (Jan 25, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> I just read Derek Carr vs Stephen A Smith is possible, Carr has to be mad.


Whens Dana White vs Oscar de la hoya?


----------



## Lurko (Jan 25, 2019)

Mei said:


> Whens Dana White vs Oscar de la hoya?


Dana White is too scared for that, next Logan Paul fight when?


----------



## Larcher (Jan 26, 2019)

I swear everyone in the ufc commentary and analytical team are being paid to either straight up ignore the fact Jones is cheating or say they don't think he intentionally cheated.

It's ridiculous.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2019)

Pico is greener than vegetarian shit

Needs to have a long talk with his team


----------



## Lurko (Jan 26, 2019)

His chin isn't very good and he dosen't cover up well.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 26, 2019)

Fedor shouldn't be fighting a prime Bader, shit matchup. I would like to see Dc vs Bader.


----------



## Azzuri (Jan 26, 2019)

And down he goes.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 27, 2019)

afgpride said:


> What kind of shit must have this dude been taking for it to 'pulse' in his system 3000 years after going cold turkey


The steroid god particle. Uncaused cause of testing positive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2019)

Can Fedor please come to the UFC for at least 1 or 2 fights...


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Mythoclast (Jan 31, 2019)

Yooo...


----------



## Mythoclast (Feb 2, 2019)

Jose
Max is the only Featherweight that can beat him.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 3, 2019)

Not sure Dillashaw can beat current Moraes. I was saying Moraes had the game to beat Cruz back when he was in WSOF circa the Nam fight, but he has improved so much since then. Dillashaw dropping down to a weight he hasn't been in since his teenage years, and competing against an Olympic champion was just a bad idea. He is as driven and hungry as anyone in MMA, but it might prove to be his achilles heel too. I think that move could really damage how the rest of his career turns out.

Aldo ran through Moicano as expected. I'd like to see him beat down Ortega (and I would probably favour him over any FW besides Holloway and maybe Volkanovski, lmao he has already beaten half the ranked guys anyway, though Bektic would be a live dog), but I think he is going to take some LW fights, and that would be interesting too.

Also, Jones potentially has two real challenges in the future with Reyes and Walker. He might have a meme fight or two until then, and hopefully those two don't fight each other before fighting him, but for how weak the division is right now, those two have some really interesting stylistic problems for him. Even though he could be somewhat of a front-runner, and not having seen him late in a 5-rounder is obviously a big question mark, Walker's height, reach, athleticism, and power definitely are something to watch out for. I think Reyes is definitely better overall, and has a much more refined game, but we'll see how Walker's next couple fights go. He might flop, but the talent is definitely there. I'm especially interested in how the in-fighting/clinch would go, which has been Jones' most reliable offence for his career standing, and is the phase he has consistently beaten everyone he has fought in when striking (and Cormier is pretty much the only guy he has fought that was really skilled as a threat inside, and gave him issues).


----------



## Larcher (Feb 3, 2019)

afgpride said:


>


I saw that the other day, funniest part has to be Tony sitting by a campfire in the desert.


----------



## Larcher (Feb 3, 2019)

Glad to see Veterans like Aldo and Maia catch the W this card. Maia needs to retire ASAP. Aldo should call it quits after his next few fights too. 

Moraes couldn't have redeemed his loss any more convincingly. Give him a title shit already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mythoclast (Feb 3, 2019)

I wonder how they are going to handle title shots at FW.
Jose can't beat Max but it seems like no one else in the division can get pass Jose.


----------



## Larcher (Feb 3, 2019)

It's more to do with how great Aldo is than it is the top FW's lacking talent.

They'll just have to keep feeding him contenders, until someone can over come him. Aldo seems intent on retirement soon anyway which I don't mind. He started out young, plus he's had one of the best careers in MMA so far.

Sadly Aldo and his camp didn't do the best job at keeping him healthy. All the extensive injuries must have took at least a couple years off of his career.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 3, 2019)

It's crazy how athletic Aldo still is after 14.5 years in the game. Outside of Romero, he might still be the best athlete in MMA, or is at least in the conversation with a couple others off the top of my head. This fight just showed again how durable and tough Holloway is, definitely two of his biggest assets, along with his endurance. He took some big shots in both fights with Aldo, and ate them for the most part. He might be just as tough as Penn was, if not more so.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 3, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> It's crazy how athletic Aldo still is after 14.5 years in the game. Outside of Romero, he might still be the best athlete in MMA, or is at least in the conversation with a couple others off the top of my head. This fight just showed again how durable and tough Holloway is, definitely two of his biggest assets, along with his endurance. He took some big shots in both fights with Aldo, and ate them for the most part. He might be just as tough as Penn was, if not more so.


Idk about that. Penns body stood up to heavyweight


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 3, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Idk about that. Penns body stood up to heavyweight



He only had that one fight at OW when him and Machida were both bloated. Machida was still in his 2nd year of MMA, and wasn't known for his set-ups, foot traps, and knocking people out with counters yet (only had the head kick KO against Franklin, but almost every other fight he had went to the cards, and he wasn't hurting guys in those fights either). It was still impressive, but it didn't say a whole lot about his chin (though he had some punches, a lot of the fight took place in the clinch and in grappling exchanges). 

At MW, he only fought 2 Gracies who were just grappling as well, so his couple fights above WW never really had his chin tested much. Penn's fights at WW, especially against Diaz and MacDonald, are what showed how tough he is the most. We'll see if Holloway can show the same when he moves up to LW. So far, Holloway hasn't been dropped either (1st time for Penn was against Rodriguez), and he hasn't been badly hurt by strikes yet either.


----------



## Larcher (Feb 3, 2019)

Hollaway was able to exploit Aldo's conditioning in ways that others simply couldn't, add in the fact he's older and more war torn it's understandable.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 4, 2019)

Holloway vs. BJ Prime


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 9, 2019)

That sort of got me hyped up. 

Yeah ... I know, Anderson's gonna be beaten like a dog in the street. 

Prime Anderson Silva vs Israel Adesanya would be amazing tho.


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 9, 2019)

Main event is canceled cause Whittaker is out with an injury.


----------



## Mythoclast (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 9, 2019)

Somebody please, if you have a link for a stream, I want it. Pretty please.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 9, 2019)

Damn man, these two men. 

Amazing, just amazing. 

Also, expected a Nigerian accent from Adesanya.


Doomelbow.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 10, 2019)

Whew a chess match. Glad no 1st round ko, silva a bit slow and clunky but getting some chances.


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 10, 2019)

This is such a fun fight! I think Adesanya is winning but it still feels like either of them could end it at any second


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 10, 2019)

What a great fight to pay homage to Silva's career.  It was like fighting a younger version of himself.  Goosebumps.  He even took all of Adesanya's shots while taunting him, landed more than a few of his own, and quite arguably won the 2nd round (screw the judges that scored it 30-27). 

I wish there were 5 rounds, Silva probably won't have a fight as good as this again, much less have it with as perfect a dancing partner.


----------



## Mythoclast (Feb 10, 2019)

30-27 for Izzy makes no sense.


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 10, 2019)

I loved when Anderson went classic and put his own back against the cage..
You saw Adesanya think long and hard, but eventually he went:



I was literally laughing out loud..

This fight was fun.. I'm both happy Adesanya won (He's up and coming, Silva's done verything already) but I'm also happy Silva didn't get stomped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 10, 2019)

Nihonjin said:


> I loved when Anderson went classic and put his own back against the cage..
> You saw Adesanya think long and hard, but eventually he went:
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao he really stared at him like


You could tell it really fucked up his rhythm. But tbh that probably is what docked Silva points in terms of cage aggression for that round. Seemed too forced, and once he stayed for more than like 5 seconds when it was clear Adesanya wasn't going to go full throttle, seemed more of a rest/desperate tactic.


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 10, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> *Seemed too forced*, and once he stayed for more than like 5 seconds when it was clear Adesanya wasn't going to go full throttle, *seemed more of a rest/desperate tactic.*



Anderson doesn't like to lead. Ever. He only goes in when you're already hurt. But in neutral exchanges, he's always trying to get his opponent to strike so he can counter the fuck out of them.

Two classic ways of doing that is putting his back against the wall (as we saw). Where he's basically saying:

_"Look, I know you're scared to throw strikes cause I'm a master at counter punching, but it's okay. I'll give you a headstart in the form of all the positional advantage you could ever hope to achieve. Now come at me."_

The other one is where he suddenly switches gears and starts stalking his opponent relentlessly. Hands down, moving his head but pressing forward. He's not attacking, but he's trying to intimidate his opponents into striking to stop his forward pressure, if you do, you're fucked.

They're not desperation tactics, it's just what Anderson has been doing to everyone since, forever. This is just the first time that the person who didn't take the bait was a better technical striker.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 10, 2019)

Oh glad I'm not the only one who thought R2 was Silva's. This was one funny match to watch, I'll give you that. It seemed to me though, that Spider was a little bit iffy on striking with the leg he snapped.

And damn, I thought Spider would get mauled, and this was a perfect chess match, had anyone of the two guys screwed up at any time, they'd be seeing the lights going out for a few seconds in that night. I didn't expect Anderson to be in that good of a condition in his 40's, props to him.

But I guess this settles the debate: Prime Anderson Silva would win against Adesanya right now no doubts. It makes me think, had in his training Anderson focused a little bit on wrestling and trying to take it to the ground, he could've actually won against a top notch fighter in his career end at 42.


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 10, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Oh glad I'm not the only one who thought R2 was Silva's.



It was close, but I gave it to Silva. One of the judges did too.



> But I guess this settles the debate: Prime Anderson Silva would win against Adesanya right now no doubts.



I don't see how you can say that with any degree of confidence. Silva didn't lose because Adesanya pushed an ungodly pace on him that his old body couldn't keep up with. Silva just technically got outstruck and outsmarted. If anything, one could argue that Prime Silva would be way more reckless and play right into Adesanya's hand (See Silva vs Weidman I).

Could Silva win? Of course! He's one of the greatest fighters the world has ever seen. But to suggest Adesanya would definitely lose makes me wonder what you're basing that on..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 10, 2019)

Prime Silva wouldve knocked him out with the Steven Segal front kick.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 10, 2019)

Nihonjin said:


> It was close, but I gave it to Silva. One of the judges did too.



Really? I was sleepy as fuck by the time the decision came around.



Nihonjin said:


> I don't see how you can say that with any degree of confidence. Silva didn't lose because Adesanya pushed an ungodly pace on him that his old body couldn't keep up with. Silva just technically got outstruck and outsmarted. If anything, one could argue that Prime Silva would be way more reckless and play right into Adesanya's hand (See Silva vs Weidman I).



I respectfully disagree with every word you said. Prime Silva had much more stamina, and the problem in this fight for Anderson wasn't trading, it was definitely stamina and work rate. Literally if Anderson had implemented a more relentless pressure on to Adesanya, he would've won. Not to mention Prime Silva was stronger, muscle gains is easily gone within a few months and he had been away from the octagon for 2 years, not that I'm saying he was eating nachos laid down in his couch doing zero workouts for 2 years, but he was clearly not training like he did when he was effectively active. Not to mention that it is a well known fact that power is one of the first things that start to go away with age, of course 60 year old Silva will still be able to 1 punch K.O any of us normal human beings, but power fades quite fast for pro's, especially punching power, that's why as boxers get older they stop relying on their punching power and become better strategists.

Not to mention: if at any point in the fight, old or Prime,  they get to the ground: Silva is giving Adesanya HELL.


Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Prime Silva wouldve knocked him out with the Steven Segal front kick.



I missed the crane kick too man.


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 10, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Really? I was sleepy as fuck by the time the decision came around.



There's a 29-28 in there. Assuming Silva got R2.



> I respectfully disagree with every word you said. Prime Silva had much more stamina, and the problem in this fight for Anderson wasn't trading, it was definitely stamina and work rate.



Again. it wasn't stamina. Silva doesn't even like to lead against people with far below average striking (think Demian Maia). He likes to just take potshots, goading his opponents into doing something stupid he can capatilize on, rather than picking them apart with his own offense. 

You think he's going to push the pace against a high fight IQ, creative, experienced and accurate striker like Adesanya? Which Anderson Silva have you been watching?

The problem is that Silva was losing the potshot battle and Adesanya's wasn't giving Silva much to counterstrike. Adesanya didn't have any obvious patterns, he has a wide variety of strikes, a lot of feints, he picked his shots on his own terms and on top of that execute said strike perfectly (distance, timing, accuracy, speed, no fat what so ever).

Silva realised that so attacked the one thing he hadn't tested yet, Adesanya's compusure (hence the fence shenanigans). But that didn't work either. So he lost. It's that simple.



> Literally if Anderson had implemented a more relentless pressure on to Adesanya, he would've won.



Or he'd get knocked out. Or he'd simply keep missing and gas himself out. He actually tried to pressure him relentlessly in bursts it just didn't really work because Adesanya wasn't biting.



> Not to mention that it is a well known fact that power is one of the first things that start to go away with age



It's literally the exact opposite.



> Not to mention: if at any point in the fight, old or Prime,  they get to the ground: Silva is giving Adesanya HELL.



If Brunson couldn't take Adesanya down Silva sure as hell won't.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 10, 2019)

Nihonjin said:


> Anderson doesn't like to lead. Ever. He only goes in when you're already hurt. But in neutral exchanges, he's always trying to get his opponent to strike so he can counter the fuck out of them.
> 
> Two classic ways of doing that is putting his back against the wall (as we saw). Where he's basically saying:
> 
> ...


Oh believe me, I know why Anderson uses those tactics. Which is why I qualified the instance by time spent attempting it. They sat there for a good 10s overall, and once it was clear Adesanya wasn't going to play that game Silva should of dipped the corner. Him staying for that extra time is why I believed this specific example may have been rest/desperation, as he clearly wasn't landing heavy shots, and thus relied heavily on the baiting tactics.

People saying Prime Silva would have whooped Adesanya don't know how to analyze fights. Had this been prime silva there would have been no student-master dynamic. Adesanya clearly knew this was a legacy fight and you could see it in his fighting style. He didn't throw the combos he usually does or capitalize on his shots per usual. I'm pretty sure his scheme was to win no matter what as an L from silva at this point would taint his career. Had this been a peer vs peer fight, the dynamic and thus the methods of fighting would have differed greatly.


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 10, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Oh believe me, I know why Anderson uses those tactics. Which is why I qualified the instance by time spent attempting it. They sat there for a good 10s overall, and once it was clear Adesanya wasn't going to play that game Silva should of dipped the corner. Him staying for that extra time is why I believed this specific example may have been rest/desperation, as he clearly wasn't landing heavy shots, and thus relied heavily on the baiting tactics.



I think he lingered because for a second it seemed like it would work. Adesanya followed Silva to the cage, stood there, realized it was a trap and backed off. Silva waited there for a second, Adesanya re-engaged for whatever psychological reason (Genjutsu), but veto'd whatever emotion fueled that decision and retreated all the way to the center of the cage.

I think if Adesanya retreated and stayed in the center of the cage without ever reconsidering, it wouldn't have lasted as long as it did.

That said, you could also be right. But that wasn't my first impression.



> People saying Prime Silva would have whooped Adesanya don't know how to analyze fights. Had this been prime silva there would have been no student-master dynamic. Adesanya clearly knew this was a legacy fight and you could see it in his fighting style. He didn't throw the combos he usually does or capitalize on his shots per usual. I'm pretty sure his scheme was to win no matter what as an L from silva at this point would taint his career. Had this been a peer vs peer fight, the dynamic and thus the methods of fighting would have differed greatly.



I agree.


----------



## Yahiko (Feb 11, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Oh glad I'm not the only one who thought R2 was Silva's. This was one funny match to watch, I'll give you that. It seemed to me though, that Spider was a little bit iffy on striking with the leg he snapped.
> 
> And damn, I thought Spider would get mauled, and this was a perfect chess match, had anyone of the two guys screwed up at any time, they'd be seeing the lights going out for a few seconds in that night. I didn't expect Anderson to be in that good of a condition in his 40's, props to him.
> 
> But I guess this settles the debate: Prime Anderson Silva would win against Adesanya right now no doubts. It makes me think, had in his training Anderson focused a little bit on wrestling and trying to take it to the ground, he could've actually won against a top notch fighter in his career end at 42.


idk man i feel like israel was holding back because he didn't want to hurt his idol


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 11, 2019)

Yahiko said:


> idk man i feel like israel was holding back because he didn't want to hurt his idol



That's the most absurd thing I've ever heard. You don't hold back against someone who can finish you with a single slip up.

Adesanya had everything to gain if he wins spectacularly. Everything to lose if he loses. Not to mention he said "I'm going to Anderson Silva Anderson Silva" so he had something to prove. He wasn't holding back shit. Silva's just still that good.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 11, 2019)

Yahiko said:


> idk man i feel like israel was holding back because he didn't want to hurt his idol





Nihonjin said:


> That's the most absurd thing I've ever heard. You don't hold back against someone who can finish you with a single slip up.
> 
> Adesanya had everything to gain if he wins spectacularly. Everything to lose if he loses. Not to mention he said "I'm going to Anderson Silva Anderson Silva" so he had something to prove. He wasn't holding back shit. Silva's just still that good.



@Nihonjin's post is perfect but I might add: fighting against Anderson Silva is much like fighting a tiger. You don't go headfirst trying to kill a tiger with your bare hands. Similarly you don't go all out against Anderson Silva, _specially_ when he made his entire career on being the king of counter. He literally WANTS you to try and strike him. Adesanya not going ham full rush 110% isn't as much of " holding back " as it is " not being stupid enough to enter a game that the guy is known for being amazing at (And possibly the greatest) ". I can't stress this enough but Adesanya's game plan was amazing. It was simple and elegant.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 12, 2019)

I rewatched the Khabib vs McTapper fight and I gotta say, the impression of " Conor won round three " is just wrong. 

Khabib traded evenly with McGregor, didn't let McGregor get control of the center of the octagon, wasn't pushed, and there was virtually no shot left unanswered. That would give this round a tie, but then, at the end of the round, Khabib started grappling again and was in full control against McGregor, who couldn't defend Khabib's thousandth takedown in the fight. 

Trading evenly + Take down + Control.

How could anyone even think that round went to McGregor ? Just because he wasn't having his face punched in by Khabib like the previous round, doesn't mean he won.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 14, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I rewatched the Khabib vs McTapper fight and I gotta say, the impression of " Conor won round three " is just wrong.
> 
> Khabib traded evenly with McGregor, didn't let McGregor get control of the center of the octagon, wasn't pushed, and there was virtually no shot left unanswered. That would give this round a tie, but then, at the end of the round, Khabib started grappling again and was in full control against McGregor, who couldn't defend Khabib's thousandth takedown in the fight.
> 
> ...


That's what I said that night.  The power of contrast is strong, when someone is getting their ass kicked in a fight and then has a close round people often incorrectly assume they won that round because it was so much better than the others.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 14, 2019)

afgpride said:


> Gonna go out on a limb and predict a stoppage by Khabib (4th round submission).  Gotta swing for the fences for them post-fight bragging rights.





afgpride said:


> Khabib won every round, dropped Conor, smeshed his face, and then choked him out.
> 
> OLAY OLAY OLAY OLAY





afgpride said:


> I had a feeling the judges would buy into the crowd's cheers and giftwrap that round to Conor.  It was a draw at worst, but Khabib had more control and held up in the exchanges.


@Mr. Black Leg


----------



## Lurko (Feb 16, 2019)

Can Cain take enough shots before he gets Francis down because if he dosen't he's goona be in possible trouble.


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 17, 2019)

Someone's about to get absolutely destroyed.. My brain says Cain does Ngannou worse than Stipe did.. 
But Ngannou can also win by classic Johnny Cage fatality.. x_x


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 17, 2019)

Oh loooooord


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 17, 2019)

He is soo..fucking..scary...

[edit]

Soooooo... I kinda wanna see Ngannou vs Lewis II..

No way it's another shit show.. Right?


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Feb 17, 2019)

well that was fun while it lasted


----------



## Lurko (Feb 17, 2019)

That man will only keep getting better, Stipe should be next for him.


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 17, 2019)

I thought Cains knee just gave out, but he got buckled by an African uppercut~!

Daaamn... Hype train back on track


----------



## Lurko (Feb 17, 2019)

Why Cain?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 18, 2019)

Nihonjin said:


> I thought Cains knee just gave out, but he got buckled by an African uppercut~!
> 
> Daaamn... Hype train back on track


Cain using all kicks to fight Francis... Seriously what was he smoking?


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 18, 2019)

Poor Cain Veglassquez.


----------



## Mythoclast (Feb 18, 2019)

Knee level Cain lmao.
Hope it heals fast.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 18, 2019)

After the fight Dc was near crying for Cain, talk about a good friend.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 18, 2019)

Mythoclast said:


> Knee level Cain lmao.
> Hope it heals fast.


He's past his prime by far.


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 18, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> Cain using all kicks to fight Francis... Seriously what was he smoking?


Well, If you kick, you're not in uppercut range.. xD

It actually wasn't a bad idea at all, since Ngannou can't wrestle..


----------



## Lurko (Feb 18, 2019)

Nihonjin said:


> Well, If you kick, you're not in uppercut range.. xD
> 
> It actually wasn't a bad idea at all, since Ngannou can't wrestle..


The kicks he was using was terrible and those high kicks will burn him out, he has to go for good kicks to the body and legs a jab more then takedown, I think Francis might have worked a lot on Td defense.


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 18, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> The kicks he was using was terrible and those high kicks will burn him out, he has to go for good kicks to the body and legs a jab more then takedown, I think Francis might have worked a lot on Td defense.



It doesn't matter what Velasquez throws, he won't burn out quicker than Ngannou. And as the vastly superior wrestler he can throw whatever he wants without the risk of getting taken down.

I wouldn't necessarily recommend going for high kicks the way he did, but kicking was definitely the right idea. 

Trying to take down someone as powerful as Ngannou in the first round is likely going to end in failure. And being that close to Ngannou in the first round means you've signed up to potentially become an astronaut. This fight being case in point.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 18, 2019)

Nihonjin said:


> It doesn't matter what Velasquez throws, he won't burn out quicker than Ngannou. And as the vastly superior wrestler he can throw whatever he wants without the risk of getting taken down.
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily recommend going for high kicks the way he did, but kicking was definitely the right idea.
> 
> Trying to take down someone as powerful as Ngannou in the first round is likely going to end in failure. And being that close to Ngannou in the first round means you've signed up to potentially become an astronaut. This fight being case in point.


Yeah that's true, he made it clear he wanted the takedown. I want Stipe to fight Francis again, you want to Dc then earn it.


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 19, 2019)

And if you're too lazy to watch the video, Israel and Gastelum are fighting for the interim belt.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 19, 2019)

Azzuri said:


> And if you're too lazy to watch the video, Israel and Gastelum are fighting for the interim belt.


One of them should fight Romero, Izzy? What a joke.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 19, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> One of them should fight Romero, Izzy? What a joke.


That makes no sense. Romero has lost twice already. Regardless of whether or not the second was close, it doesn't make sense for him to superceed Izzy, who is rising and just got off of 4 fight wins in a year (while also being undefeated overall). With the champion out until the summer, the writing on the wall was clearly gastellum (was supposed to fight for said title) and Israel (the current top 5 fighter who has the most hype, and is undefeated). Romero can join in later if he's still up for it, but with two losses the champ, putting him in that position is not earned or smart from a marketing standpoint.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 19, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> That makes no sense. Romero has lost twice already. Regardless of whether or not the second was close, it doesn't make sense for him to superceed Izzy, who is rising and just got off of 4 fight wins in a year (while also being undefeated overall). With the champion out until the summer, the writing on the wall was clearly gastellum (was supposed to fight for said title) and Israel (the current top 5 fighter who has the most hype, and is undefeated). Romero can join in later if he's still up for it, but with two losses the champ, putting him in that position is not earned or smart from a marketing standpoint.


That second fight looked really close... Romero kills Izzy, Izzy dosen't deserve it yet.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 19, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> That second fight looked really close... Romero kills Izzy, Izzy dosen't deserve it yet.


It's still an L though which puts him on the backburner for now. 

Winning 4 fights in one year is impressive. Brunson is a top 10 and former wreslter who did all of jack vs Izzy and got knocked. Fighting another top 5 is clearly the next move for him, and Gastellum just so happens to be it. 

Romero got picked by Whittaker in the first fight, and Izzy is more technical and showed surprising takedown defense. It'd be a tough fight but your being a bit overdramatic by saying he kills him.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 19, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> It's still an L though which puts him on the backburner for now.
> 
> Winning 4 fights in one year is impressive. Brunson is a top 10 and former wreslter who did all of jack vs Izzy and got knocked. Fighting another top 5 is clearly the next move for him, and Gastellum just so happens to be it.
> 
> Romero got picked by Whittaker in the first fight, and Izzy is more technical and showed surprising takedown defense. It'd be a tough fight but your being a bit overdramatic by saying he kills him.


No it would last two rounds, Izzy dosen't have Robert's level in takedown defense. To say Izzy is a better than Robert in striking is a?


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 19, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> No it would last two rounds, Izzy dosen't have Robert's level in takedown defense. To say Izzy is a better than Robert in striking is a?


That's your opinion. 

Izzy is a decorated kickboxer and currently undefeated in his MMA career. He is more technical than Robert is what I said.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 19, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> That's your opinion.
> 
> Izzy is a decorated kickboxer and currently undefeated in his MMA career. He is more technical than Robert is what I said.


Yeah I know.


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 20, 2019)

Intelligence


Anyway, GSP announces his retirement on Thursday.


----------



## Larcher (Feb 20, 2019)

I don't blame Georges calling it quits, it's definitely the right time. People really got the wrong idea from the Bisping fight, I don't think people realise how far past their primes both of them were.


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 20, 2019)

Word around the campfire is that Holloway and Ferguson will fight for interim title at UFC 236.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 20, 2019)

Azzuri said:


> Word around the campfire is that Holloway and Ferguson will fight for interim title at UFC 236.


War Max!!!


----------



## Mythoclast (Feb 21, 2019)

GSP 

Max is my boy and I would love to see him fight El Cucuey,but I want Tony to fight for the actual belt first.He deserves it.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 21, 2019)

Happy retirement to the UFC GOAT, and one of the greatest Canadian athletes in general. Always great to see an ATG retire on top (in combat sports in general), and not be eaten up by the game breaking down their body and morale, while they get crippled financially from their management or promoter using them as a stepping stone after they've become shot to shit. It's all too rare, unfortunately.

Also, holy shit, Kron is in the UFC. Man, his injury was pretty bad. Really hope he has recovered fully from it, completely strangled Caceres, which is no surprise obviously, lol. He can make a fairly deep run if he stays healthy, imo.

He beat Kawajiri up soundly, most surprisingly standing as well. Even though the Crusher was past his best, he just had a very competitive/close 2-1 fight with Swanson months before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 22, 2019)

Yay, another rematch.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 22, 2019)

What about Tony Ferguson??


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 22, 2019)

afgpride said:


> What about Tony Ferguson??


He turned it down. And rightfully so.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 22, 2019)

Azzuri said:


> He turned it down. And rightfully so.


Oh right... It's for the interim belt, not even the legitimate one.  He's waiting on the real thing.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 23, 2019)

Doesn't Ferguson already have an interim title ?

I could see why he'd stick to his principles and turn it down. Holloway-Poirier is still a really exciting fight, especially as a consolation for what was initially rumoured.


----------



## Mythoclast (Feb 23, 2019)

Tony still deserves to fight for the legit belt before Max or Dustin.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Kuya (Feb 28, 2019)

Mythoclast said:


> Tony still deserves to fight for the legit belt before Max or Dustin.



Shoulda been Tony vs. Max. Tony pulls out too much, but he's RIGHT THERE.


----------



## Yahiko (Mar 1, 2019)

Honestly tony should wait till he could fight Khabib in november. I have read he hadn't completely recovered from the surgery when he fought Pettis. If this gives him more time to take rest then good for him. 

I also think lightweight situation could easily be solved by making an interim title fight between Dustin and Iaquinta,winner of this could face winner of Tony/Khabib. 
Conor can fight cowboy although as per the rankings he should be fighting dustin if he wants the rematch with Khabib but we all know Dana isn't going to feed him to a top contender so hes fighting 8th ranked fighter.

Max should defend his belt,


----------



## Lurko (Mar 1, 2019)

Jones popped yet they let him fight, Khabib should be the new cashcow.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 1, 2019)

The willful ignorance the UFC is using for JBJ's drug testing, and assumptions based on zero evidence is something else. It's crazy how they just keep on finding new low points for them to go to when you think they might not get any more embarrassing as a promotion. They know all about his performance enhancing and previous PED usage, but just gloss over it like nothing's happening, lol.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 1, 2019)

I like that Colby is giving Dana White shit.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2019)

This is a great card


----------



## Stringer (Mar 2, 2019)

that flying knee was beautiful, Johnny Walker is a star in the making


----------



## Mythoclast (Mar 2, 2019)

Johnny is something else..


----------



## Stringer (Mar 2, 2019)

Mythoclast said:


> Johnny is something else..


ikr, guy ends the fight without a scratch

but injures himself in celebrations, lmao you can't make that shit up


----------



## Lurko (Mar 2, 2019)

Johnny or Reyes will beat Jones.:smpepe


----------



## Stringer (Mar 2, 2019)

bruh... stupid as fuck of Cody to stand and trade like that

went from having a perfect record to losing three fights in a row smh


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2019)

Stringer said:


> bruh... stupid as fuck of Cody to stand and trade like that
> 
> went from having a perfect record to losing three fights in a row smh


3 by ko to the same fucking punch

His fight iq is 2nd lowest in history


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 2, 2019)

This man cody going through it lol


----------



## Mythoclast (Mar 2, 2019)

Smh.When will Cody learn?
This is the third time he's lost to the exact same sequence.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 2, 2019)

Bruh


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 2, 2019)

Funky really turned that around and somehow survived that assault. Without that beautiful slam I think it could have gotten shaky for robbie, but he really Pulled out the WwE slam.

Finish was unfortunate for robbie but tbf it looked like he was out. Herb fucked up though cause robbie’s arm was coordinated and he gave a slight thumbs up. He may have been out for a second there though.


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 2, 2019)

Hit his ass with the Angle Slam. Shame Lawler took the l though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 2, 2019)

Note to self. Never grapple with someone who is bald.


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 2, 2019)

Woodley is getting mauled.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2019)

Usman is hungry
Woodley was never in this fight

He mentally checked out


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 3, 2019)

Damn son. 5-0’d in dominant fashion.


----------



## Blacku (Mar 3, 2019)

Disappointed in woodley. That's the performance he puts up in the final rd in where his titles on the line? it looked like in the last round all he wanted was not to get finished.


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 3, 2019)

Well if you thought GSP wouldn't d beat Woodley, I bet you do now lol.


----------



## Mythoclast (Mar 3, 2019)

Did not expect him to get smoked like that.
Looks like his middleweight plans are done for.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 3, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Disappointed in woodley. That's the performance he puts up in the final rd in where his titles on the line? it looked like in the last round all he wanted was not to get finished.


He couldn’t do anything. Usman destroyed his stamina via body shots. He was literally mentally and physically drained. 

Tyron was done from the beginning. Super apprehensive on shots and backed ip every chance. He was not confident in exchanging. Usman didn’t make the mistake of letting seconds go to waste during transition states, continuously landing body shots and getting those odd elbows to the head in between.

Systematically drained and pained. Excellent performance.

Tyron a class act in defeat though, and usman humble in victory. Great to see that.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 3, 2019)

Azzuri said:


> Well if you thought GSP wouldn't d beat Woodley, I bet you do now lol.


Even Current Gsp can do it imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 3, 2019)

Funky though lol.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 3, 2019)

Brandt knocked out the same way he lost his 2 previous fight.

Askren comes back from the brink of death to take a controversial win.

Usman completely dominates all aspects of fighting vs woodley.

Jon Jones should be shook from the chaos flowing in that arena


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 3, 2019)

Woodley hasn't really changed, fighting wise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 3, 2019)

Also, who would ya'll have winning between Usman and Askren?


----------



## Blacku (Mar 3, 2019)

Time for the GOAT to put on a show


----------



## Mythoclast (Mar 3, 2019)

Colby must be fuming right now.


----------



## Blacku (Mar 3, 2019)

Azzuri said:


> Also, who would ya'll have winning between Usman and Askren?



After what I saw from Usman today?

I think he's clearly the best WW in the world rn.

Who knows tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 3, 2019)

Azzuri said:


> Also, who would ya'll have winning between Usman and Askren?


Askren was a mixed bag tonight. He tied robbie up extremely quickly, and it was looking to go to the ground before Robbie channeled Kurt Angle. Robbi should have really finished it their as ben was dazed and took major shots.

Ben was still able to get up. Survive the exhanges and get into a favorable position on the ground. 

From what I saw tonight though Usman has too good a balance between striking and grappling. I’d favor him unless Ben gets him down quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 3, 2019)

Jon’s technical skill showing. He is lining up a K.O with that space control, let’s see if it can happen.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2019)

Smith you idiot

You had the title


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 3, 2019)

Askren is a bad matchup for Usman, but Usman would soundly win after what I've seen against Woodley.  He's way too sturdy, way too strong, and has way too much endurance.  He picks Askren apart on the feet, is better in the clinch and holds his own on the ground if it gets there. Askren also will be in quicksand the longer the fight lasts; Usman doesn't slow down, he stays at 8 the entire fight.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 3, 2019)

Card was as underwhelming as expected for all the hype it got by casuals, outside a couple highlight moments and Usman's performance. 

Glad to see Hooft coach a champion now. Been one of the best striking coaches for a while, but never really got his credit for the past fighters' massive improvements. Seeing him yell at Rumble, a known quitter in adversity, and Michael Johnson, to not give up in fights was dispiriting. 



Azzuri said:


> Woodley hasn't really changed, fighting wise.



Yup. It was strange to hear Thomas in his corner yelling and him to come forward and throw combinations, when that has never been his game. He also has a tendency to pull guard for those guillotines. His game just has never been as well-rounded as he was trying to make others believe. He scoffed at Usman criticizing him being a one-trick pony, and he ended up looking like the far more technical striker at kicking and boxing range, as well as with the in-fighting and clinch game. 

Woodley has been able to make some decent defensive adjustments in fights, but he has always struggled to turn that into meaningful offence. This is how he has always fought, but quick finishes often make people forget a guy's entire game. The really defensive, power-based style has always been analogous to his game. He always waits for that big shot to finish the fight, and has improved his top game over the years, but that's been the premise of his game, and Usman took the MacDonald game-plan and ran with it.  

The judges were also very lenient towards the scoring. I thought the 2nd and 4th were definitely 10-8 rounds. Woodley almost got a Marquardt 2.0 at the end of the 4th.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 3, 2019)

Right when the UFC decides to promote Woodley as the WW GOAT, and that retarded sheep herding prisoner of the moment, Rogan, tries to put him in that convo too . 

Peak GSP from 2008/2009 would have embarrassed Woodley, and with how wrestling heavy this WW meta is looking, along with the clear weaknesses in the striking and phase-shifting, he would still have ran this division in 2019. Crazy how good the UFC GOAT was.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 3, 2019)

Colby vs Usman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 3, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Crazy how good the UFC GOAT was.


Jon Jones is still fighting though


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 3, 2019)

Goddamn!


----------



## Larcher (Mar 3, 2019)

Askren vs Lawler was the highlight of this card, crazy fight. Askren showed a chin and a lot of heart. Shame about the stoppage, but of all the Herb fuck ups he didn't make a bad call seeing as it looked like he was out (Robbie prolyl was for a very brief period of time)


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 3, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Jon Jones is still fighting though



Yes he is.



Azzuri said:


> Goddamn!



Meshew has always been stupid, and looking for attention. That score isn't even possible here. I had it 50-43.


----------



## Larcher (Mar 3, 2019)

Also yeah GSP is still the WW Goat. Crazy how some sherdogers accused GSP fans of seeing Woodley as some major threat.

I was rooting for Woodley due to the hate he's unfairly been subject to, but he looked so lost during that fight.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 3, 2019)

Larcher said:


> Askren vs Lawler was the highlight of this card, crazy fight. Askren showed a chin and a lot of heart. Shame about the stoppage, but of all the Herb fuck ups he didn't make a bad call seeing as it looked like he was out (Robbie prolyl was for a very brief period of time)



Yeah, for sure. You could see Lawler's positioning isn't what it used to be though. Not surprising coming off an ACL injury. Lawler from a couple years ago would have knocked him out with that g&p. Askren was hardly defending, but he couldn't maintain his posture properly to set up more follow-up shots. 

Nice to see an OG like Sanchez pick up a win like that too, especially after Gall called him out. Just goes to show how overhyped and mediocre Northcutt really is. I think Gall dropped him once too, lmao.

Also, not sure how much longer Magomedsharipov has at 145-lbs. Looked gassed fairly early in the 3rd in b2b fights now, and the pace and output for this fight wasn't even that high. Stephens' fights rarely are. By the middle of he, dude shot a lazy double and looked up at the clock. Especially in a 5-rounder with how some of these top guys control the pace, I think his ceiling (at this weight at least) isn't as high as many think. His boxing defence and footwork looked much improved though. Stephens was a real test, and he was rolling the first 2 rounds.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 3, 2019)

Azzuri said:


> Goddamn!


Khabib and now Usman.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 3, 2019)

Larcher said:


> Also yeah GSP is still the WW Goat. Crazy how some sherdogers accused GSP fans of seeing Woodley as some major threat.
> 
> I was rooting for Woodley due to the hate he's unfairly been subject to, but he looked so lost during that fight.



I didn't have a dog in this fight, was just hoping for a good one, even though the style clash sucked. 

Woodley hasn't even come all that close to surpassing Hughes, let alone GSP. He is in the same tier with Lawler when you're just looking at his WW career (discounting Lawler at MW).


----------



## Larcher (Mar 3, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Yeah, for sure. You could see Lawler's positioning isn't what it used to be though. Not surprising coming off an ACL injury. Lawler from a couple years ago would have knocked him out with that g&p. Askren was hardly defending, but he couldn't maintain his posture properly to set up more follow-up shots.
> 
> Nice to see an OG like Sanchez pick up a win like that too, especially after Gall called him out. Just goes to show how overhyped and mediocre Northcutt really is. I think Gall dropped him once too, lmao.
> 
> Also, not sure how much longer Magomedsharipov has at 145-lbs. Looked gassed fairly early in the 3rd in b2b fights now, and the pace and output for this fight wasn't even that high. Stephens' fights rarely are. By the middle of he, dude shot a lazy double and looked up at the clock. Especially in a 5-rounder with how some of these top guys control the pace, I think his ceiling (at this weight at least) isn't as high as many think. His boxing defence and footwork looked much improved though. Stephens was a real test, and he was rolling the first 2 rounds.


Lawler isn't quite at his best anymore yeah, don't think Askren is either tho.  Even if he's far less war torn than Robbie Ben spent most of his One FC tenure fairly inactive and even out of shape sometimes. I also think Woodley is getting on as well too. 

Its such a shame Zabit is haunted by conditioning issues when he's such an exceptional athlete. He needs to move up.​


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 3, 2019)

Who do you guys have for Izzy vs Gastelum?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 3, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Who do you guys have for Izzy vs Gastelum?



I'm surprised at how wide the odds opened for Adesanya. He is frequently open to those straight punches with how he shifts and defends, and those have always been one of Gastelum's better punches (especially from southpaw). For all the comparisons to Silva, his head movement was never quite as good as Silva's used to be (and Silva's was overrated by his stans who only watch MMA, and not strikers outside it, with all the Matrix meme stuff).

Tavares landed a lot of jabs, but he did get punished a lot for them. Even Silva was able to set up a couple punches that caught him off guard with his footwork. Gastelum hasn't really looked to wrestle at 185-lbs so far though, been almost entirely a front foot heavy boxer-puncher. I think he needs to establish a threat outside of that.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 3, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I'm surprised at how wide the odds opened for Adesanya. He is frequently open to those straight punches with how he shifts and defends, and those have always been one of Gastelum's better punches (especially from southpaw). For all the comparisons to Silva, his head movement was never quite as good as Silva's used to be (and Silva's was overrated by his stans who only watch MMA, and not strikers outside it, with all the Matrix meme stuff).
> 
> Tavares landed a lot of jabs, but he did get punished a lot for them. Even Silva was able to set up a couple punches that caught him off guard with his footwork. Gastelum hasn't really looked to wrestle at 185-lbs so far though, been almost entirely a front foot heavy boxer-puncher. I think he needs to establish a threat outside of that.


I agree. Izzy is open to those single shot slams up the front, but I think Izzy is smart enough to know what his bread and butter is and work around that. Kevin will need to skillfully land (we saw how rishing worked out for brunson) or punish Izzy on a mistake to land sufficient enough. We saw Robert's workout planned specifically around neutralizing Kevin's slugger by shooting out with the lead and immediately switching stances to counter. With izzy's skill in switching stances I believe it could be an effective gameplan.

What really worries me is Kevin's strength and potential to wrestle. If Izzy is gonna be KO'd it's gonna be a stray power shot (like with his kickboxing KO) or punish. But the other way I see him struggling is when he inevitably hits the ground. He leads us to believe he has been working on some ground game, but idk, I'd have to see that lol.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 3, 2019)

Woodley was never the GOAT but he entered the conversation for GOAT peak after the Till fight (it was incorrect, but there was a reason for the noise).  He looked pretty much unstoppable and the Thompson fights were chalked up as a bad matchup in hindsight.  Nobody saw this result coming.  Usman destroyed Woodley pretty much as bad as you can destroy someone without multiple knock downs and near KOs.  Total dominance throughout.  This is a top 5 WW of all time entering his prime and Usman made him a joke.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 3, 2019)

Imagine ever rating Woodley. lol


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 4, 2019)

The Gracie brothers explain why it was an early stoppage but would've ended in a submission anyway.


----------



## Larcher (Mar 4, 2019)

One thing that bugs me is this had to happen to Ben fucking Askren of all people. The guy we all desperately wanted see compete in the UFC since like before even guys like Gaethje and Moraes to see where he stands against the top guys


----------



## Kuya (Mar 7, 2019)

BJ Penn getting another fight at ufc 237, why brah why???

i'm still pushing for the BJ Penn vs. CM Punk fight


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2019)

Kuya said:


> BJ Penn getting another fight at ufc 237, why brah why???
> 
> i'm still pushing for the BJ Penn vs. CM Punk fight


 Bj moves merch


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 10, 2019)

Derrick Lewis fighting for a UFC title will always be embarrassing and amusing. All of his fights almost always go the same way, and he's so limited and literally a meme fighter. Has to be the worst fighter who has fought for a title in this era, unless I'm drawing a blank on someone. JDS looked sharp and completely outclassed him, but it's hard to take too much in a fight involving Lewis. That body kick was nice, crumpled and almost shut Lewis down. Probably the best kick I have seen him threw in the UFC (even better than the one against Hunt).

EZDS has been on a nice run, with some very memorable fights and performances. Gotta be one of the most exciting fighters to watch in the past 3 years now. I thought he beat Dalby too, but it was close enough where a 2-1 on either side was justifiable (you could say the same for the Good fight though, to be fair). Interested to see how he does against top guys now.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 10, 2019)

Larcher said:


> One thing that bugs me is this had to happen to Ben fucking Askren of all people. The guy we all desperately wanted see compete in the UFC since like before even guys like Gaethje and Moraes to see where he stands against the top guys


It’s not really that controversial Imo. Had it been with like 10s left then maybe, but bulldog choke from beat wrestler in weight class + arm dropping 3 feet to the floor = solid win. Especially when you consider Ben began and ended the fight in more dominant positions.

As for derrick lewis, dude needs to learn some grappling. There was a moment in the second where he had JDS back and almost fully hooked from the back and legit let it go. He’ll never be a champion ( and he desires a stable income more) but he could be aoo luch better lol.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 10, 2019)

Lawler-Askren is the definition of controversial, the hell are you talking about, lol. Askren began the fight getting sprawled on when he shot his initial TD attempt. Then when he was trying to chain his stuff and advance, it was mostly a stalemate as they were fighting for head and arm positions before they both kind of tripped, and then Lawler slammed him and beat his face in with g&p.

The stoppage isn't defensible at all. It's the worst call of the year so far, and it's unlikely to be topped. Lawler's body didn't go limp, and you're not in a situation where only your arm goes limp, especially from that position and the blood flow involved for a gable/s-grip. Guys take their arm down like that in so many grappling exchanges in MMA and grappling sports, especially for a bulldog choke. And the application and movements you see guys use for their grips in RNCs or neck cracks from the jaw are very than a bulldog choke.

Askren got very lucky. Lawler is a bad match-up for him (arguably the worst in the division, Top-2 to 3 at worst, and not surprising White booked this first for him), but he can still do well against other top guys, even with how the current meta is. It sucked the fight ended like that, especially as a long time Lawler guy, but it was unfortunate for both of them.

Lewis is just not a good fighter, and never has been. I could see him going on a bit of a losing streak depending on how he is matched up now.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 10, 2019)

Aldo-Volkanovski is a crazy fight. I've been saying for a while I think he is the only non-Holloway guy who could beat Aldo at the weight right now (barring a ridiculous learning curve from Bektic since he has been out). Aldo could have been taking fun, easy fights to end his contract, but he is signing up to take on top fighters coming off the best streaks/performances of their careers. This is why he is a GOAT tier fighter.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 10, 2019)

Jiu jitsu/wrestling experts across the aisle are all saying that would've been a submission regardless.  The bulldog choke was fully locked in and yes, Lawler's arm going limp does matter in that position.  If his entire body temporarily shut down in that moment he would've looked the exact same way he looked, since his weight was on a flat foot perpendicular to the mat and his knee while being simultaneously held up by his opponent. 

It was an early stoppage but didn't change the outcome unless we want to make a controversy out of a <5% chance Lawler would've gotten out of a locked in bulldog choke from one of the best grapplers in MMA history.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 10, 2019)

What could have happened isn't really relevant. The stoppage is the issue, and Dr. White said it wasn't controversial, which is just blatantly wrong, especially with how split the MMA community has been on it.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 10, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Lawler-Askren is the definition of controversial, the hell are you talking about, lol. Askren began the fight getting sprawled on when he shot his initial TD attempt. Then when he was trying to chain his stuff and advance, it was mostly a stalemate as they were fighting for head and arm positions before they both kind of tripped, and then Lawler slammed him and beat his face in with g&p.
> 
> The stoppage isn't defensible at all. It's the worst call of the year so far, and it's unlikely to be topped. Lawler's body didn't go limp, and you're not in a situation where only your arm goes limp, especially from that position and the blood flow involved for a gable/s-grip. Guys take their arm down like that in so many grappling exchanges in MMA and grappling sports, especially for a bulldog choke. And the application and movements you see guys use for their grips in RNCs or neck cracks from the jaw are very than a bulldog choke.
> 
> ...


Robbie was done soon with that choke. Till will be fun or Ben will get killed... Till is probaly a lot better now.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 10, 2019)

Lewis and JDS was entertaining, I think Derrick could've been more aggressive though, that's when he's dangerous


----------



## Lurko (Mar 12, 2019)

My boy Till gonna flex.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 12, 2019)

Wonderboy vs. Pettis, who ya got?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 12, 2019)

Wonderboy.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 12, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Lawler-Askren is the definition of controversial, the hell are you talking about, lol. Askren began the fight getting sprawled on when he shot his initial TD attempt. Then when he was trying to chain his stuff and advance, it was mostly a stalemate as they were fighting for head and arm positions before they both kind of tripped, and then Lawler slammed him and beat his face in with g&p.


Not really lol. The timing of the stoppage is the only thing "controversial". A ref is there to protect the fighters. Everyone and their mom who saw Lawler's hand touch the mat initially thought he was out, and he apparently didn't give Herb enough of a response for Herb to make the call that he was okay. Add that into contextual knowledge of what a bulldog choke typically means, and the only thing that makes it controversial is Robbie being in good enough condition to get up and immediately contest.
> Which doesn't prove he never went out or that Ben loosened his grip.
> Which still doesn't matter because Herb has to make calls in the moment based on evidence at the time, not evidence that (literally) springs forth after his call.

As for your narrative of the fight, it seems blatantly biased. Robbie Lawler wanted no parts of any potential grappling, and Askren literally lol noped Robbie first attempts at a strike. The fight was legit goign 100% in Askren's favor, Robbie simply made a very well timed counter, and Askren messed up his chain not thinking Robbie would be able to angle slam him as he did.

After that slam, and subsequent turn in Robbie's favor?

Could not capatilize when it got back to the feat, got taken to the cage, taken to the ground, and submitted.



> Lawler's body didn't go limp, and you're not in a situation where only your arm goes limp,


Demonstrably false. The rate at which his arm fell was consistent with it being accelerated by gravity. Indicating it wasn't a coordinated movement with muscle control. Another plausible explanation is Robbie faked it so that Ben might let go, which just makes it his own fault.



> especially from that position and the blood flow involved for a gable/s-grip. Guys take their arm down like that in so many grappling exchanges in MMA and grappling sports, especially for a bulldog choke.


Not sure what you mean here. Multiple grappling experts have already displayed how fast a blood choke can begin to make people go unconscious (with much less grip force) from the exact position. His positioning has very little effect on Askren's ability to cut blood supply, and Askren was literally propping his body up from the front while Robbie's body was naturally being held up by his legs acting like pillars.



> And the application and movements you see guys use for their grips in RNCs or neck cracks from the jaw are very than a bulldog choke.


Askren can still choke him out given sufficient grip. Guess what Askren has in spades?



> Askren got very lucky.


No he didn't. He weathered the storm of Robbie Lawler, and showed his grappling dominance.

You can't claim this and subsequently admit that the stoppage would have likely happened anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 13, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Wonderboy vs. Pettis, who ya got?


Wonderboy.


----------



## Mythoclast (Mar 14, 2019)

Tony's having a mental breakdown...


----------



## Lurko (Mar 14, 2019)

Mythoclast said:


> Tony's having a mental breakdown...


----------



## Stringer (Mar 14, 2019)

well shit, sounds more serious that I thought

I hope he gets the help he needs


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 15, 2019)

Ferguson has always been a little different, even relative to other fighters, but this doesn't look good. It would be a shame if his career really tailed off due to outside issues like this, and especially if we don't see him ever fight Nurmy.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 15, 2019)

Looks like Khabib will have to fight him in real life.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 16, 2019)

War Gamebred, let's go! I had him winning by decision, or maybe a late stoppage by submission, but what a knockout.

Best shape I've ever seen him in. Biggest win of his career. He's had so many unlucky split decisions or decisions he could or should have easily gotten in Khabilov, Henderson, Larkin, and especially Iaquinta. If he didn't fight stupid and grapple with Maia late, he could have easily took a 2-1 decision too. Only fight where he just got bamboozled was against Wonderboy.

Guy has been one of the most technical and complete fighters in MMA for a long time now. Not an easy fight at all against Askren or Usman, especially with their technical shortcomings in the striking, and aspects of grappling for Usman, despite him being able to phase shift and mix his game together better than anyone in the weight. He's always been arguably the toughest out from 155 to 170-lbs and this performance showed why.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 16, 2019)

Why Till?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 16, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> Why Till?



It was a damn good fight. Your boy had his moments for sure.

Masvidal was just a tough match-up, imo. Outside of Wonderboy, I'm not sure anyone in the division should be as clear a favourite over him as Till was. This time off did him some good. It'll be interesting to see if he has the same motivation going forward. You could tell from the face-off, interviews, and shape he was in, something might have changed for him.

Made some money on this one. Got him at 3:1 odds. He was +550 to get a stoppage, but I didn't put any money on that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 16, 2019)

I thought he ko him in the first round lol, Till dropped him hard. I had a feeling this would happen.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 16, 2019)

Masvidal has gotten dropped early in fights, at least against competent strikers with the exception of the weird Chiesa one. Wonderboy, Cruickshank, Khabilov, etc. He's one of those guys who starts slow, but he changed up some things this time. He has never been legitimately stopped by strikes in 46 fights in 16 years now. The Damm stoppage was one of the worst in MMA; he's gotten dropped like that numerous times, and even against Till. He's fought the likes of Baboon, Edwards, Melendez, Means, Iaquinta, Larkin, Cerrone, Till, Ellenberger, Daley, Wonderboy, etc. too. He's had one of the best recoveries in MMA for a long time now. 


As someone who has been following his career from the backyard Kimbo fights, it's nice to see he still has that same slant to him for these situations .


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 16, 2019)

Between Edwards, his fight with Till, and issues with Bisping, it doesn't seem like the Brits (at least the super national ones) have too much reason to like Masvidal 

He out-classed one of their better fighters in Pearson too (who was one of the better boxers at the weight), which wasn't easy to do, especially a 3-0 with a 10-8.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 16, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> I thought he ko him in the first round lol, Till dropped him hard. I had a feeling this would happen.



It's time for Till to move up. He has one of the most dreadful weight-cuts in the sport right now, and it was dubious if he even made it from how quickly he got on scale with the towel, and the weight counting guy called it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 16, 2019)

Mazzy for the title


----------



## Mythoclast (Mar 16, 2019)

I was calling for him to move up after the Woodley loss.Hopefully this KO convinces him.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Mar 16, 2019)

Masvidal


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 16, 2019)

Masvidal got a FOTN and POTN bonus, only got a couple of them in his UFC career, and never on the same fight. Hopefully the UFC doesn't try to take that away from him due to what happened backstage.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 16, 2019)

after that backstage brawl Masvidal vs Edwards gotta be next, Askren can wait to either get the winner or loser of Usman vs Covington

lol the welterweight division's gonna super interesting in the coming months


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 16, 2019)

Funniest personality post-Serra and Nick Diaz, imo. He has so many classic interviews and series/vlogs outside of the UFC. He also trolls fans online sometimes, lol. I don't think he controls his FB anymore, probably someone from his team, but he used to be on it quite a bit:


----------



## Kuya (Mar 19, 2019)

Andrade is a bad matchup for Thug. Depending on the fight odds, I'll probably bet on Rose dropping the belt.


----------



## Mythoclast (Mar 19, 2019)

Yeah,I got Rose losing that match.
Jessica is her worst match up.


----------



## Mythoclast (Mar 20, 2019)

TJ did roids just to get KO'd in under a minute...


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 20, 2019)

Come on TJ.  

Official statement hasn't been released yet so it could be another [HASHTAG]#contaminant[/HASHTAG] situation, but it's gotta be bad to warrant a 1 year suspension right away.


----------



## Larcher (Mar 20, 2019)

Marlon Moraes vs Who? For the vacant belt?


----------



## Stringer (Mar 20, 2019)

I'd go with Pedro Munhoz since he beat Cody in his last fight

Cruz hasn't fought in over two years and lost to Cody, who just got beat by Munhoz

Edit: actually, scrap that. Henry Cejudo likely fights for the vacant title next


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 20, 2019)

Lee vs RDA at UFC Rochester. Who y'all got winning?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 20, 2019)

Tj didnt do roids

Its probably illegal diuretics


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 21, 2019)

Yeah, I'm guessing it was diuretics as well. His team messed up. Trying to cut down to a weight you haven't been in since your late teens was always a mistake. That's why you almost never see it happening in combat sports to the percentage he had to cut, and it never ends well. I don't think his career will be the same going forward, biggest mistake he and his team made.


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 22, 2019)

Aldo may be out of UFC 237 due to bacterial infection.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 23, 2019)

Wonderboy wondering how that fight ended


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 23, 2019)

Holy shit! What just happened?


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 23, 2019)

I don't know what to make of Stephen anymore, he wanted that Woodley fight bad and dismissed till at first, lost to till after eventually fighting him and now this.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2019)

I think there's a curse on Wonderboy.


----------



## Mythoclast (Mar 24, 2019)

First Till now Wonderboy.
These lightweights are doing damage at 170.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2019)

Till and Wonderboy, goodluck at holding on to that belt.


----------



## Larcher (Mar 26, 2019)

Conor announced retirement, take that as you will. He seemed aimless since Khabib beat him and it was like a week ago he was talking shit about Khabib, rematching Diaz, etc.  Maybe he was trying to convince himself fighting was still in his heart.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 26, 2019)

He was getting too full of himself, all of the antics.  He didn't want to go out like Rousey did.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2019)

Lol Conor. Will see him in the WWE in a few years.


----------



## Mythoclast (Mar 27, 2019)

So Marlon and Henry are fighting for the bantamweight strap.
Should be a good one.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2019)

Mythoclast said:


> So Marlon and Henry are fighting for the bantamweight strap.
> Should be a good one.


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 28, 2019)

Yet another rematch.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 29, 2019)

I've never been into mma before, but I wanna give it a try.

Thing is, I'm not sure how to get started. Should I go back and watch past fights? Perhaps learn about the sport's history in the past few years? How far back do I need to go? How much do I need to know in order to follow mma?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 29, 2019)

Luiz said:


> I've never been into mma before, but I wanna give it a try.
> 
> Thing is, I'm not sure how to get started. Should I go back and watch past fights? Perhaps learn about the sport's history in the past few years? How far back do I need to go? How much do I need to know in order to follow mma?


You dont need to watch anything really

Once you understand the individual aspects of the sport you can watch whatever you want and appreciate at your leisure 

For simplicity
Muay thai: Most anderson silva fights
Wrestling: Matt hughes or Gsp
Boxing: Diaz brothers fights
Bjj: Royce Gracie or Damian maia
Slangin and Banging: Robbie Lawler

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Mar 29, 2019)

Luiz said:


> I've never been into mma before, but I wanna give it a try.
> 
> Thing is, I'm not sure how to get started. Should I go back and watch past fights? Perhaps learn about the sport's history in the past few years? How far back do I need to go? How much do I need to know in order to follow mma?


It's a little like boxing in the sense you have to pay attention to how the fight plays out.. Everybody fights their own style. New fighters are what to look for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 30, 2019)

JDS/Ngannou confirmed for UFC 239. Fan of JDS, but this is going to be a very tough fight for him.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 30, 2019)

Guys in MMA like Aldo, Shogun, Alves, Cerrone, A. Silva, Overeem, etc. use understandings of Dutch MT. There really aren't any high level fighters who have authentic MT as the base of their games.

I'd recommend fights from Dejdamrong Sor Amnuaysirichoke (well past his best in MMA though), Matt Brown (clinch/in-fighting was easily the most MT a guy got in the UFC with his game, with his entries, transitions, and dumps), Rambaa Somdet, Cosmo Alexandre, and RDA (for his low kicking game).

Malaipet Sasiprapa is a solid nak muay and striker, but you wouldn't know it or call him that if you just saw his MMA fights. Muay Thai needs adaptation for actual fighting just as much as boxing, and Malaipet couldn't adapt his Thai striking skills well. Muay Thai is a very multidimensional combat sport and it can be equipped to the game of any MMA fighter, with the clinch work especially.

Matt Brown went from being a middling WW to Top-10 due to the drastic improvements in his offence because of his relatively authentic MT entries/long-range grappling/hand traps, fighting/in-fighting/clinch game (no one in the UFC has used it like him). It is the only aspect of his game you could call great for MMA standards and he gave guys like Robbie Lawler (who has some of the best boxing in MMA) a very tough fight, even ragdolled him in the clinch a couple times.

For boxing, I'd go with guys like Masvidal, Lawler, Whittaker, Aldo, Mousasi, Holloway, Romero, McGregor, Diaz, Iaquinta, Tumenov, Michael Johnson, Poirier, Shevchenko, Moraes, Weidman, Jacare, Gastelum, Rivera, Assuncao, Volkanovski, etc.

For kicking, Gaethje, Barboza, Moraes (Sheymon as well, only guy in the UFC that has competed in Lumpinee stadium, fwiw), Jones, Aldo, RDA, Pettis, Rodriguez, Cerrone, Larkin, Wonderboy, etc.

For BJJ, there is Kron, Maia, Jacare (though he isn't the grappler he used to be), Rockhold, Yahya, Davi Ramos, Lovato Jr., Almeida, etc.

For clinch games, Matt Brown, DJ, Overeem, Shevchenko, Means, Jones, Cormier, Ferguson, etc. All of them for elbow strikes too outside of Cormier, and I'd add Felder.

Wrestling (offensively), Cejudo, Nurmy, Jones, Cormier, Romero, Mendes, Askren, Usman, Covington, Caldwell, Edgar, Ruth, Gillespie, etc. Defensively, there's guys like Aldo, Whittaker, Mendes, Tibau, Barao, Lawler, Chandler, etc.

Top games, Bektic, Rockhold, Nurmy, Magomedsharipov, Lamas, Weidman, Jacare, Romero, Jones, Gillespie, Overeem, etc.

Karate doesn't have much representatives, but Horiguchi is clearly the most well adapted for MMA, since he can actually box on multiple levels, and has layers of counters and slips, weaving hooks, off-angle pivots, etc. Guys like Wonderboy and Machida are about avoiding the pocket and inside exchanges, but really use their outside footwork, darts, and a straight kicking game. Wonderboy does have some craft in the pocket, but it's almost always the initial in and out exchange. But when guys can take the outside game away, and counter their footwork, their fights can turn out boring with low activity or they just look confused (though Machida on his MW run made some technical improvements to his boxing and counter-striking). Defensively, they are more elusive, but given the relative inactivity, I wouldn't ever rate their defensive craft among the best. Even Whittaker was a hapkido guy with an actual base in it before, but has developed his game immensely.

Off their back, Ferguson is by far the best right now. There are others worth mentioning, but he's progressed the meta-game there more than anyone else in recent years. All the fighters I've named are based on more recent years though, not getting into the guys from past eras, though there isn't much outside of the spectacle for '90s MMA (outside of a few elite guys).

When it comes to phase-shifting/transitioning games in MMA, DJ is clearly the best in the world right now. In the past (and the GOATs in their prime) were Emelianenko and GSP, and guys like Edgar and Cruz were up there too. Guys like Bektic and Gillespie have that all-world potential, as well as a couple sambo guys having promise (FW and LW are so far ahead of every division that guys like Makhachev and Taisumov aren't ranked). Best in the UFC at it now that DJ isn't there is Usman, though Dillashaw was up there too.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 30, 2019)

Can't wait for Gaethje-Barboza. Some of the fights on this card are pretty bleh, but a couple nice match-ups outside the obvious ME. Gaethje wanted this fight when he first got into the UFC too. Barboza has always struggled with pressure, but he can definitely hurt and possible stop Gaethje depending on how he deals with his defence. Alvarez kind of showed the blueprint against his guard and opening up the body-punching, with Barboza used to great effect against Pettis, and his body kicks are obviously damaging. Gaethje is really durable though, and the longer the fight goes, the worse it is for Barboza. Two best kickers in the division with very different styles though, pretty much attrition vs explosiveness.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 30, 2019)

Luiz said:


> I've never been into mma before, but I wanna give it a try.
> 
> Thing is, I'm not sure how to get started. Should I go back and watch past fights? Perhaps learn about the sport's history in the past few years? How far back do I need to go? How much do I need to know in order to follow mma?



I'd get Fight Pass if I was really serious into delving into MMA. Easily the best database there has ever been for the sport in terms of past fights, and also a great way to see up and coming prospects before they get into the UFC. It's much easier to follow up and coming talent in a sport like boxing, since MMA hasn't developed a real and international amateur system, which would be a big step in the right direction for the future of the sport, imo. Orgs like Titan FC are very underrated, and have had some consistently great action-packed cards. Promotions you definitely need to check outside of the UFC are PRIDE, WEC, Strikeforce, and Bellator.

The first 3 are essential though, since PRIDE had the GOAT HW and LHW divisions, and some of the best LWs and MWs in the world too. WEC pretty much had most of the best lighter weight talents in the world, as well as a couple key guys from the larger weights. SF had all-world fighters from every division, many of which would fight for titles, or become UFC champions, starting from LW and up (and their HW division was also the best in the world pre-merger, as well as the next crop of MW greats being SF imported). There are promotions like DREAM and Shooto that have historic fighters and some classic fights too, especially if you really want to know the history of the lighter weight divisions pre-Zuffa. FP has the entire collection of their fight history.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Mar 30, 2019)

Excited for the main event tonight. Who's watching?


----------



## Larcher (Mar 30, 2019)

Gaethje looked great he exposed Barbosa's lack of boxing fundamentals and struggles with pressure. You could tell Barbosa looked uncomfortable trading hands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 30, 2019)

Let's go!!!

Gaethje is the most consistently exciting fighter in the sport, might not even be all that close if he keeps it up. So glad his UFC career has started the way it has, and people have started to take note. He was way too underappreciated in WSOF. Barboza will just never be able to deal with pressure well. Expert cage-cutting by Gaethje; his pressure footwork is so good, and that clinch entry after the chaos was a nice wrinkle. Gaethje just cemented himself as the best kicker in the division, and arguably the sport. Out-kicked Barboza (even Johnson said he kicked harder). He might be the most pragmatic guy in MMA too, said the fight was 80:20 for him, and that 2/10 times Barboza would get a KO, and I agree with that.

That Emmett KO was grimey too. His KO punches against Lamas and Johnson were as clean as KO punches have been in the UFC in recent years. Johnson was clearly up imo, way better variety, combinations, counters, and his hand-speed too. Emmett was adjusting well with his timing and entries, but he found that opening cleanly. Not sure 145-lbs is the weight for Johnson though. He hasn't looked very impressive at the weight, especially the Lobov fight, which was way more competitive than it needed to be. He was a really good LW, but I think the Gaethje and Nurmy fights took a lot out of him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Mar 30, 2019)

I had Justin winning in the second round (with friends I was watching with) but damn that was nice. I might be greedy but I was hoping it was going to go all five rounds  He never disappoints tho.

Nice KO by Emmett too


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 30, 2019)

Gaethje's 4-year run now from the 1st Palomino fight to Barboza is one, if not the most entertaining run in the history of the sport. Literally not a single dull or meh moment in 9 straight fights. If it isn't a FOTY level fight, he's dishing out KOTY candidates, or stopping guys with low kicks. Nutty.

It seems so long ago when people were trying to discredit his fighting style and potential success in the UFC off the Baboon fights.


----------



## Mythoclast (Mar 30, 2019)

Justin is probably the hardest hitter in the division. 
His fights never disappoints.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 31, 2019)

Demetrious Johnson's fight last night in the flyweight Grandprix over at ONE Championship was pretty damn fun

the japanese fighter he was matched up with actually managed to make the bout exciting by putting up a good fight, but Demetrious' superior fight IQ, ground game and experience in the cage ultimately got him a beautiful finish — would have loved to see a rematch with Cejudo instead but I'll keep an eye for fights over at ONE


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 31, 2019)

Yeah, DJ fight was surprisingly fun given the opponent, but I'm always going to watch one of my all-time favourites fight. Still arguably the best fighter in the world, watched the Cejudo rematch a bunch of times now, and I always had DJ edging it out. ONE cards are usually hit or miss though, but there are usually some pretty big upsets and squash matches. Kotetsu Boku was probably my favourite fighter to watch from the promotion for a while. Fernandes winning the title back that way was pretty disappointing.

Big upset against Alvarez too, seems like he could be past it now. Looked completely lost, and he usually deals with damage much better, but that could well be the consequences of all the wars and being in the twilight of his career. Could have finally caught up, especially after the Poirier and Gaethje ones. ONE's weight-cutting regulations likely played a big part too, along with the DJ fight being more competitive.

Souwer got stomped too, but not surprising. Dutch kick-boxing won't do well in a rule-set without big gloves where their defensive issues are more pronounced, no clinch/elbows (not that he'd be better than a high level Thai), and the scoring system favouring low impact punches/low kicks. Yod made him look like an amateur and incredibly ineffective.

I really want to see Horiguchi-Cejudo too, or even a Horiguchi-DJ rematch. I don't think he's getting enough credit for developing into a truly elite fighter.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 31, 2019)

Larcher said:


> Gaethje looked great he exposed Barbosa's lack of boxing fundamentals and struggles with pressure. You could tell Barbosa looked uncomfortable trading hands.



Barbosa missed a lot of hits too. It almost looked like he was afraid to go near Gaethje.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 31, 2019)

Luiz said:


> Barbosa missed a lot of hits too. It almost looked like he was afraid to go near Gaethje.


He was scared of the wrestling


----------



## Lurko (Mar 31, 2019)

Luiz said:


> Barbosa missed a lot of hits too. It almost looked like he was afraid to go near Gaethje.


Shit I would lol.


----------



## Larcher (Apr 10, 2019)

Well it looks like there's no denying TJ was doping now, he tested positive for EPO which can't be consumed orally so the tainted supplement excuse is out the window. They also went back to his sample from another fight and it came back positive for the same thing as well. USADA have recently advanced their testing methods for EPO and it's already hard to detect compared to other peds, so it would explain why he wasn't caught earlier. He's now suspended for two years, he'll be 35 by the time he's back making it doubtful he'll be able to return to his former glory. 

It's sad as I always liked TJ, but this is a black eye and makes it hard to look back on him as fondly. He had extraordinary technical abilities that were really taking the sport to new levels, thought he was going to go on a tear after beating Cody. Just goes to show how you can go from having the world as your oyster in this sport to going completely south in an instant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 10, 2019)

Lol Dillashaw.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 10, 2019)

Cody might take back the crown, the anger from TJ was making him a different from his prime Dom fight. TJ is the Jon Jones of BW.


----------



## Mythoclast (Apr 11, 2019)

I like how Cody has been handling this.

TJ wanted to kill off the flyweight division while juiced...smh


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 11, 2019)

Lost all respect for him..

I rooted for him every time because I love how he fights and felt he was getting a lot of undeserved hate because of the alpha male nonsense and Conor's 'Snake' comment..

But now I'm actually happy Cejudo won that fight and the unsatisfying way it ended for him is nothing short of justice.


----------



## Larcher (Apr 11, 2019)

If only everyone got the punishment TJ received for such gross misconduct


----------



## Lurko (Apr 11, 2019)

Nihonjin said:


> Lost all respect for him..
> 
> I rooted for him every time because I love how he fights and felt he was getting a lot of undeserved hate because of the alpha male nonsense and Conor's 'Snake' comment..
> 
> But now I'm actually happy Cejudo won that fight and the unsatisfying way it ended for him is nothing short of justice.


If only Johny Walker does that to Jones then I'm good.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 11, 2019)

Luke Thomas is one of the better personalities in MMA, but that recent "Holloway is the Hagler of MMA" video is so lazy. He admitted he was coincidentally watching Hagler footage at the time he was breaking down Holloway, and he just extrapolated a couple techniques pressure fighters/switch hitters do for their game. Granted, he prefaced by saying it's not a holistic comparison, but still didn't like the video. 

Hagler is one of my all-time favourite fighter, but outside of a dimension or two, they're not all that similar. I've said for years that Holloway was the Erik Morales of MMA (who was one of my few favourite boxers from the past 20 years or so), and I think that's only been strengthened with his recent performances. Both use some similar switch-hitting techniques, can box fluidly, but also have that dog in them and can get too reliant on their chin/durability for their defence. Their out-put and combinations have some similarities too depending on the opponent.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 11, 2019)

I want Tony vs Max.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 11, 2019)

TJ DillaCheat


----------



## Lurko (Apr 11, 2019)

Kuya said:


> TJ DillaCheat


We need that Nate Diaz meme saying there all roids,some shit like that.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 14, 2019)

wow I can't believe how good that fight was... congrats to Israel

easily one of the best fights of the year so far


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 14, 2019)

Should 100% have been a stoppage late 5th round, but give it to both fellows. Win or lose they have one hell of a fight under their belts now.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 14, 2019)

it's looking good for Poirier, it's crazy that peeps thought Holloway was just gonna walk all over him


----------



## Lurko (Apr 14, 2019)

Dustin vs Khabib.... Hmmmm...


----------



## Lurko (Apr 14, 2019)

Izzy is better then I thought.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 14, 2019)

Fights were amazing.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 14, 2019)

Fights were insane.

Disagree with the main event scorecard, very much could have been a draw.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 14, 2019)

Adesanya surprised me. Both gave each other issues that weren't surprising in the striking (and people out too much emphasis or faith in Gastelum's grappling), but to have a 10-8 round in the 5th, after a b2b fight that was tied up is really impressive. The body kicks and low kicks paid serious dividends late in that fight, where Gastelum's mobility was gone. Gastelum probably regrets letting him off the hook and going for a TD against the cage when he had him badly hurt in the middle of the fight. His corner had to have known winning the fight late with how it was going wasn't going to be very likely. It's disappointing that Gastelum is still almost exclusively a head hunter though. It's pretty sad how he almost never goes to the body. Those lefts were open all day. Cordeiro trained fighters like RDA and Werdum used them to great effect when they made their title runs. Gastelum's game is still too predictable (don't want to say one-dimensional), and not modular. He's still really young though.

Poirier/Holloway went how I thought it would for the most part (Holloway's durability continues to shine though), dude needs some serious time off after that, as do the guys from the co-main. Holloway can't fight the same way at 155-lbs against guys like Poirier, Gaethje, Ferguson, etc. He just simply doesn't have the power and size for it. His game plan was to invest in the body-punching, like usual, and pick up a late flurry, but he either over-estimated his power, or underestimated Poirier's conditioning. I remember when people used to criticize Poirier's conditioning years ago, but he's made big leaps.

And Holloway's lack of much defensive craft just won't fly against bigger, stronger guys. Even to defend TDs he had to put so much weight on those whizzers, really off-balancing himself and breaking his posture in the process. That wasn't an issue at 145-lbs, but he also hasn't fought the top wrestlers/clinch fighters in that division yet (he hasn't fought any elite wrestler yet actually, closest was Bermudez, but that was when neither were top guys; honestly, Aldo is probably the best wrestler he has fought since then, but he never even went for TDs).

I made the Morales comparison earlier on, but the key difference is Morales could fight on the back-foot and retreats. Holloway is a good counter-puncher, but he needs to cut those hard angles on the outside and take dominant positions. He can't fight effectively going backwards. Both these guys are pressure fighters and thrive on attrition and out-put, but Poirier's power meant he could force and initiate those front-foot heavy exchanges far more.

The only way Holloway could have fought was moving forward with his patented volume, but the difference in the impact of their strikes was alarming. Holloway had only 1 clear round, which was the 3rd, and he still got hurt multiple times in that round. Poirier has developed into one of the sharpest boxers in the sport too. His defensive craft here with the inside slips, pivots and head movement were the best they've ever been. Holloway rarely landed those clean, impactful strikes at the end of set-ups and combinations he gets other guys with. Meanwhile Poirier was finding a home for that right hook all night, from either stance Holloway assumed, or switched him. He struggled mightily with that punch.

Also, I hope people appreciate the type of fight quality Poirier, Alvarez, and Gaethje consistently give us. The amount of FOTY candidates and all-around action fights these 3 have given us through their blood and sweat is remarkable.

Poirier-CSJ
Poirier-Corassani
Poirier-Duffy
Poirier-Miller
Poirier-Alvarez I & II
Poirier-Pettis
Poirier-Gaethje
Poirier-Holloway

Not just when he was a much less refined, weight drained version of himself, but now at the top level against a top P4P guy, he's still giving us fights like this. So happy for him.

I think Holloway can still reign for a little while at 145-lbs depending on match-ups, but with his style, I am not sure about his longevity in this sport. He's as tough as they come, but we've seen guys with top tier durability and toughness whose careers didn't end well. If Volkanovski gets past Aldo, that is not a match-up he is going to have an easy time employing his game. He's going to need some serious defensive adjustments.

Easily the card of the year so far. Bar hasn't been high so far though, been some mediocre cards in 2019 up to now.



Hibari Kyoya said:


> Fights were insane.
> 
> Disagree with the main event scorecard, very much could have been a draw.





No, only way that could have been a draw is if you scored each strike equally. Poirier's punches were fucking Holloway up, and turning his body and face in all directions. They were far more impactful.

Poirier clearly took the 1st, 2nd, and 5th. The 1st was arguably a 10-8 round too. Holloway has historically been a slow starter, but he got bludgeoned late in that round.

Holloway only clearly took the 3rd. The 4th could have went either way, and Poirier won his rounds by a larger margin (though with the scoring system, there isn't a magnitude criteria for equally scores rounds, so it doesn't matter really).


----------



## Lurko (Apr 14, 2019)

_Izzy was hurt big time in the fourth round and I don't know what Kelvin was thinking. He could have koed him in that moment. Izzy seems a little like Till, great fighter but his chin isn't all there anymore after those kickboxing fights... Shit takes a toll on you._


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 14, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> _Izzy was hurt big time in the fourth round and I don't know what Kelvin was thinking. He could have koed him in that moment. Izzy seems a little like Till, great fighter but his chin isn't all there anymore after those kickboxing fights... Shit takes a toll on you._



Gastelum has dropped everyone he has fought at 185-lbs so far. I think the way Adesanya came back from that showed more than anything, along with how good his game-plan was in general. Gastelum is definitely going to regret that decision as he rewatches the fight though.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 14, 2019)

With Poirier winning a title, even if it's interim, the only favourites of mine that are ranked and haven't won one yet, but potentially could are Masvidal, Romero, Gaethje, Jacare, Bektic, Moraes, and Iaquinta. Shame Mousasi still isn't in the UFC with how the MW division is shaping up. Also sucks DJ isn't in the UFC anymore. He's still the best fighter on the planet, imo (I scored the Cejudo fight 3-2 for him, but it was a very split and even one); Cejudo is getting really annoying. His only real challenge at flyweight is Benavidez, as the other top tier flyweights (DJ and Horiguchi) aren't in the UFC. Lot of interesting fights at BW for him though, including Moraes.


----------



## Larcher (Apr 14, 2019)

Holloway just didn't have the power to threaten fighters at LW especially someone who's since been in wars with harder punchers that are also aggressive like Gaehtje and Alverez, then came out the other end. I've thought for a while people overlooked how suspect Holloways defence was for someone at his level and that it would come back to bite him in the ass, even if he has one of the best chins in the sport. If Dustin could have matched the pace he put on max in the first throughout the fight, there's no doubt in my mind he would have been knocked out.

Dustin has become a great fighter, until this fight I just thought he was in the right place at the time at LW as opposed to being a serious contender but I'm sold on him now. I don't know about Khabib, but given Tony's similarities to Max I wouldn't be surprised if Dustin beats him. It was also refreshing to see an mma fighter use high guard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Apr 14, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Gastelum has dropped everyone he has fought at 185-lbs so far. I think the way Adesanya came back from that showed more than anything, along with how good his game-plan was in general. Gastelum is definitely going to regret that decision as he rewatches the fight though.


I think Robert is going to sleep Izzy.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 14, 2019)

Lol Jones and Costa shouldn't do that man dirty.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 14, 2019)

I wanna see Costa vs Gastellum.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 14, 2019)

Dude is so mad Poirier won. The passive aggressiveness and deflections, so glad this horrible sleazeball of a promoter didn't get his way. This was embarrassing even for his low standards. I think Pettis was the only WEC fighter he actually attempted to promote and was excited when he won. It's actually crazy how bad of a promoter White is. I've never seen anyone in combat sports benefit more from others who made their entire net worth more than the Fertittas did for him. Poirier was smiling at him after the 4th round ended too


----------



## Larcher (Apr 14, 2019)

Yeah Dana is getting progressively worst with his favouritism and it's not like Poirier is an unlikeable/unmarketable fighter in any way. A few people have advocated Dana gets demoted and someone else take his place. Schaub even pointed out that no other sports promoters get into petty twitter wars and lash out on their athletes the way he does. It's not considered acceptable behaviour.


----------



## Larcher (Apr 14, 2019)

He seems obsessed by the whole champ vs champ spectacle tbh.


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 14, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> _Izzy was hurt big time in the fourth round and I don't know what Kelvin was thinking. He could have koed him in that moment. *Izzy seems a little like Till, great fighter but his chin isn't all there anymore after those kickboxing fights*... Shit takes a toll on you._



That's such a silly thing to take away from this fight,

R1 Gastelum landed as Adesanya tried to move his head, flash knock down, he recovered immediately. It happened to Conor against Khabib as well. Can't conclude a bad chin from that.

Later in the fight he literally got kicked shin to temple but you expected him to brush it off? As if any person on the planet can just shrug off a flush headkick..


----------



## Lurko (Apr 14, 2019)

Nihonjin said:


> That's such a silly thing to take away from this fight,
> 
> R1 Gastelum landed as Adesanya tried to move his head, flash knock down, he recovered immediately. It happened to Conor against Khabib as well. Can't conclude a bad chin from that.
> 
> Later in the fight he literally got kicked shin to temple but you expected him to brush it off? As if any person on the planet can just shrug off a flush headkick..


He got hurt a lot in that fight, he did a great job at showing heart and grit.


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 15, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> He got hurt a lot in that fight, he did a great job at showing heart and grit.



Oh yeah? When?


----------



## Larcher (Apr 15, 2019)

I'd have to agree with Nihon, only freakishly durable fighters have ever tanked a clean headkick without even being severely wobbled from it.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 15, 2019)

Nihonjin said:


> Oh yeah? When?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 15, 2019)

Larcher said:


> I'd have to agree with Nihon, only freakishly durable fighters have ever tanked a clean headkick without even being severely wobbled from it.


Khabib took that shit like a man. Like Jones.


----------



## Larcher (Apr 15, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> Khabib took that shit like a man. Like Jones.


If you're talking about the Barbosa fight that kick didn't land clean, as he partially blocked it and Edson was exhausted after two rounds of being mauled.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 15, 2019)

Larcher said:


> If you're talking about the Barbosa fight that kick didn't land clean, as he partially blocked it and Edson was exhausted after two rounds of being mauled.


Any kick from Edson is deadly. Khabib has also took shots from Al and Conor.


----------



## Larcher (Apr 15, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> Any kick from Edson is deadly. Khabib has also took shots from Al and Conor.


No doubt Khabib is pretty durable and the shot from Edson was still nasty, all I was saying his shot landed by definition weren't clean.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 15, 2019)

Larcher said:


> No doubt Khabib is pretty durable and the shot from Edson was still nasty, all I was saying his shot landed by definition weren't clean.


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 15, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> Khabib took that shit like a man. Like Jones.



LOL @ Thinking Barboza wheelkicks are something you can tank with "a strong chin".  It landed calf to neck/shoulder, that's why it didn't do much.

If Barboza connected heel to dome, It might as well have been Francis Ngannou he was fighting, because it won't matter. That person is going straight to sleep or doing the chicken dance at the very least..

[edit]


Former OBD Lurker. said:


>



Wow. Consider me convinced.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 15, 2019)

Nihonjin said:


> LOL @ Thinking Barboza wheelkicks are something you can tank with "a strong chin".  It landed calf to neck/shoulder, that's why it didn't do much.
> 
> If Barboza connected heel to dome, It might as well have been Francis Ngannou he was fighting, because it won't matter. That person is going straight to sleep or doing the chicken dance at the very least..


No you can't tank them with a chin for sure lol.


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 15, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> No you can't tank them with a chin for sure lol.



I'm never taking you seriously ever again lol


----------



## Lurko (Apr 15, 2019)

Nihonjin said:


> I'm never taking you seriously ever again lol


You don't have too.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 17, 2019)

Barboza's kick barely grazed Nurmy, just another case of his striking defence getting underrated, tbh. It was no prime Hunto literally eating a Cro Cop LHK flush:


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 17, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Barboza's kick barely grazed Nurmy, just another case of his striking defence getting underrated, tbh. It was no prime Hunto literally eating a Cro Cop LHK flush:



1) Hunt's not a normal person LOL
2) I blame the shoes

He ate a similar headkick by Cro Cop in an earlier fight. No shoes. Tipped over like a chopped down tree. He got back up though.. Crazy bastard..


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 17, 2019)

Nihonjin said:


> 1) Hunt's not a normal person LOL
> 2) I blame the shoes
> 
> He ate a similar headkick by Cro Cop in an earlier fight. No shoes. Tipped over like a chopped down tree. He got back up though.. Crazy bastard..



I'm aware, but that was in K-1. There have been fighters than have tanked high kicks in MMA, just rare (in real high level MT, like in Lumpinee or Rajadamnern stadium matches, you see it more often than any other combat sport, but with the best strikers in the world there, it's not very common to even land). Romero did a couple times.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I'm aware, but that was in K-1. There have been fighters than have tanked high kicks in MMA, just rare (in real high level MT, like in Lumpinee or Rajadamnern stadium matches, you see it more often than any other combat sport, but with the best strikers in the world there, it's not very common to even land). Romero did a couple times.


I would love to see him fight Jones.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 17, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> I would love to see him fight Jones.



I've thought for years now that he could beat Cormier. Not sure if the added weight at this point in his career would be the best idea, but Romero is still about as hard a fight as anyone could ask from in that weight range. I've thought him and Whittaker, since their first fight, are just about the peak of MW MMA we have seen so far in the sport's short history.

With that said, I think people are sleeping on Rockhold's potential at LHW. He's been filling in pretty well at the weight so far from what I have seen. I think his durability is going to be better without the weight draining, and at range he gives Jones some real issues with his kicking game that he hasn't faced since Machida (who he had no hesitation in trying to take down). Not to mention he is the superior overall grappler once it hits the mat in just about any scenario. Jones has far better TDs, is stronger, and has some of the better flexibility and balance in close positions standing though.

His top game is even better and arguably the best in the sport (Nurmy even gets tutelage in that part of his game from Rockhold, and called his the best). Jones has a significant advantage in the clinch and in-fighting, but that's going to be a very interesting fight if it happens, imo. Neither guy has strong boxing, but Rockhold has had 2 fights with Hooft so far, and he showed real improvements in his fundamentals against Romero. The jabs, outside angles for pivoting, not retreating in straight lines against forward pressures, forced Romero to back up and play the counter role more, and when he was getting past the kicking range with Rockhold, his pressure really opened up combinations for him.

He still had defensive holes, but Jones' boxing isn't near as good as Romero's, offensively or defensively. Romero is also one of the best in the sport at manipulating rhythm, breaking it, adapting, and lulling guys. Romero made some great adjustments in the middle of that fight, and I think the new weight is going to force Rockhold to not rely on his reach advantage as much. He also had struggles with smaller fighters with some boxing craft due to fundamental flaws in his game there, and I think it'll be much less pronounced at a higher weight class with guys more his size/height (one of the reasons I thought Whittaker was going to sleep him early). I think his boxing is going to look better than people realize.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I've thought for years now that he could beat Cormier. Not sure if the added weight at this point in his career would be the best idea, but Romero is still about as hard a fight as anyone could ask from in that weight range. I've thought him and Whittaker, since their first fight, are just about the peak of MW MMA we have seen so far in the sport's short history.
> 
> With that said, I think people are sleeping on Rockhold's potential at LHW. He's been filling in pretty well at the weight so far from what I have seen. I think his durability is going to be better without the weight draining, and at range he gives Jones some real issues with his kicking game that he hasn't faced since Machida (who he had no hesitation in trying to take down). Not to mention he is the superior overall grappler once it hits the mat in just about any scenario. Jones has far better TDs, is stronger, and has some of the better flexibility and balance in close positions standing though.
> 
> ...


If Luke's chin is better at lhw than I think Jon might be a litttle scared. Luke already suprised us with the Weidman fight but gets too cocky.


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 17, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I'm aware, but that was in K-1. There have been fighters than have tanked high kicks in MMA, just rare (in real high level MT, like in Lumpinee or Rajadamnern stadium matches, you see it more often than any other combat sport, but with the best strikers in the world there, it's not very common to even land). Romero did a couple times.



I'm not saying you can't tank high kicks, you can under the right circumstances. But with when a headkick is thrown with proper technique, with the correct placement and accuracy it's like getting hit with a baseball bat. You're not shrugging that off.

In the gifs you showed Whittaker landed with his foot rather instead of his shin. And the other kick seemed to land too early into the kick to generate maximum force and too high up his shin, it might've even be his knee.

Either way, the point is that it's silly to assume a deteriorated chin just because someone got hurt by a flush headkick..lol


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 18, 2019)

Fucking Romero.  Still hard to imagine his physical prime matched up with his overall skill peak.  It would break the scale.


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 18, 2019)

afgpride said:


> Fucking Romero.  Still hard to imagine his physical prime matched up with his overall skill peak.  It would break the scale.



I literally can't imagine it in a way that makes sense. I don't know how to imagine him being more athletic, powerful, explosive and durable without him turning into Captain America Cuba..

So my brain settled on him still being in his prime, even at 41 xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 18, 2019)

Dc and Romero. If only we could see them younger.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 22, 2019)

Till why?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 28, 2019)

I fooking knew it!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 28, 2019)

Man, I knew this Hermansson fight was a bad decision on short notice for Jacare. I've said for years his grappling isn't what it used to be. He's improved his striking a lot since he entered the UFC, but the grappling, even near the end of his BJJ competition wasn't what it used to be. Not sure why so many are so surprised by Hermansson's success on the mat. It's a travesty an ATG like Jacare won't fight for a title, still definitely one of my favourite guys to watch, but not sure what more he has to give for MMA.

Fitch this past his prime going to a draw with MacDonald is pretty crazy. As bad as his striking was/is, his grinding style and wrestling was tough to handle in his prime. Only GSP and Hendricks really beat him in his prime, one a quick KO, and the other a thorough out-classing/beat-down everywhere by the GOAT. Pierce did give him a really tough one though. Didn't see the fight yet though, seems people think MacDonald won it 48-47, and others had it Fitch, with MacDonald hurting him at one point.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 29, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Man, I knew this Hermansson fight was a bad decision on short notice for Jacare. I've said for years his grappling isn't what it used to be. He's improved his striking a lot since he entered the UFC, but the grappling, even near the end of his BJJ competition wasn't what it used to be. Not sure why so many are so surprised by Hermansson's success on the mat. It's a travesty an ATG like Jacare won't fight for a title, still definitely one of my favourite guys to watch, but not sure what more he has to give for MMA.
> 
> Fitch this past his prime going to a draw with MacDonald is pretty crazy. As bad as his striking was/is, his grinding style and wrestling was tough to handle in his prime. Only GSP and Hendricks really beat him in his prime, one a quick KO, and the other a thorough out-classing/beat-down everywhere by the GOAT. Pierce did give him a really tough one though. Didn't see the fight yet though, seems people think MacDonald won it 48-47, and others had it Fitch, with MacDonald hurting him at one point.


People sleeping on the joker. Romero is a scary man for him to win, if he can get past him than I can see him being the the new champ.


----------



## Nihonjin (May 5, 2019)

Daaaaamn Cerrone gave Al one hell of an asswhooping !
crazy how he survived that front kick 

Few more seconds and he'd have been finished though.. He went full fetal shell at the end


----------



## Lurko (May 9, 2019)

Al isn't a normal human but damn Dad Cowboy dosen't fuck around. Maybe he's the one who beats Khabib.


----------



## Ishmael (May 9, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> Maybe he's the one who beats Khabib.



Nah.


----------



## Lurko (May 9, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Nah.


He's the only one or Tony that could possibly win.


----------



## Azzuri (May 12, 2019)

Looks like Silva fucked up his leg again. In other news, Lima fucked up MVP.


----------



## Lurko (May 12, 2019)

Azzuri said:


> Looks like Silva fucked up his leg again. In other news, Lima fucked up MVP.


Omg that shit was savage!


----------



## Lurko (May 12, 2019)

A lot of savage shit tonight.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jun 9, 2019)

Olympic gold medalist
The simultaneous Flyweight champ/Bantamweight champ

Don't think there's another combat athlete that is as decorated as Henry.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 10, 2019)

Dana White's lack of self-awareness is amazing. He's a promoter that barely promoted anyone outside of Rousey and McGregor, and wonders why "no one cared" about DJ's run. It's crazy how many people are already starting to forget how great DJ was in the UFC. As great a run as Cejudo is on, DJ is the GOAT flyweight by a large margin still, and is a GOAT-tier fighter in general (imo Top-3 or 4 at worst).

Benavidez x2
Dodson x2
Cejudo
Horiguchi
Bagautinov
McCall
Reis
Moraga
Borg

is going to be tough to top, and outside of the first Benavidez fight, all of those were decisive wins. Torres was a massive win at the time too, still Top-5 and not far removed from being considered the BW GOAT, even though I didn't think DJ won the fight. Yamamoto was still a name as well and arguably Top-10, even though he was past it with all the injuries, and the Olympic situation. Page was a pretty good Top-15ish win at the time as well.

Benavidez and Dodson were 2 of the best fighters in the entire sport when DJ beat them, and he put on GOAT-tier masterclass in both rematches. DJ was the only guy to decisively beat Dodson in his prime from 2010-2017 before he started slowing down, and he was one of the best athletes in MMA history. He's lost decisively in his last 2 to Rivera and Yan, but he's been in his 14th/15th year in MMA, which is usually well past the point of a fighter's prime in this sport. Dillashaw and Moraes are by far Cejudo's best wins outside of the DJ fight, and Dodson also stopped Dillashaw in the 1st (that was obviously pre-Ludwig Dillashaw, but he was clearly weight-drained and auschwitzed out from that ridiculous weight-cut), and got hosed by refereeing against Moraes when he was blatantly eye-poked, and hit with one of the worst low-blows I've seen in a fight he was clearly winning (and looked to clearly hinder his performance from there-on), yet no point got taken away, and Dodson still arguably took the 3rd (1st was a no-brainer).

Benavidez goes without saying. Most likely the GOAT fighter to not win a title, and has only lost decisively to DJ and Cruz (and he gave both of them a very close, and controversial fight too), and only been stopped by DJ. People keep saying DJ didn't move up like Cejudo, but he's noticeably smaller (Cejudo has that stocky build). Cejudo was 150-lbs against Moraes, and DJ when drinking beer and eating stuffed-crust pizza can't get higher than 140-lbs, and has said he could literally take a shit and make 135-lbs when he just starts a training camp. He was still the smaller man in most of his flyweight fights, and if the UFC ever had a strawweight division for men, DJ could likely be able to make the weight. DJ was already an ATG before the Dillashaw offer anyway, and we saw why he even had reservations of Dillashaw dropping down in a weight he hasn't been since his teens. Cejudo had to take the BW fights and do what the UFC said to start an ATG legacy, while they couldn't call that shot with DJ, and he chose his own path.

MMA fans have a tendency to proclaim the new guy the GOAT anytime he's on a nice run, but it's going to take a while. Cejudo has a long way to go to reach the pantheon DJ is on, and considering White's dumbass has flushed out flyweights, and 2 of the Big 4 in DJ and Horiguchi are in other promotions, he's going to have to do the bulk of it at bantamweight. The Moraes win was really impressive though. He had a documented injury and fought through it (while he rolled his ankle against DJ, the medical report was clear for him, while DJ had a high-grade partial tear in his LCL). The body work and forcing a brawl really paid off, after Moraes was pretty much dominating the first half of the fight. You can tell how much the DJ loss still sits with him with how reflective he was of it at the time, a loss that was even more devastating than any in wrestling for him. He's started to add work in the clinch with his tie-ups that many wrestlers do as they progress in MMA. I'm interested to see how much of that he can develop, or if it's just going to be continued punishes for how guys frame and position their hips when he enters with that jab or straight right as he goes for the collar tie. His clinch entries are still pretty aggressive and lacking defensively, and the transitions and responses to initial defences are still a question mark

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 14, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Horiguchi has developed into a legitimately elite fighter. I was always annoyed that he got matched against DJ when his grappling was still so green (and he got the better of the striking in their fight too), but he has been on a tear since. Iirc, him and Kid thought it was too early to take the fight back then too, but DJ was just so ahead of the division at the time and far more active than a UFC champion usually is. Horiguchi is a natural flyweight, under-sized at 135-lbs, yet a real title threat from 125 to 135-lbs in any org right now, imo (including UFC). Just beat the FNG, Pancrase, DEEP, Shooto, and Bellator champions, sprinkling in FWs and BWs in there.
> 
> Caldwell is a very talented fighter, one of the better wrestlers and athletes in the lower weight classes, and easily Top-10 in the world at 135-lbs. He beats most at the weight, and quite a number of FWs as well, imo. Most of his athletic career, he has competed at 145-lbs+, and it was only 3 years into his MMA career, and 2nd year in Bellator that he regularly was competing at 135-lbs. That was a really impressive performance by Horiguchi. I think he is right behind DJ, and maybe Mousasi, as the best fighter outside the UFC right now. Chandler is there too, and Nemkov looks promising, and then there are a few other guys who have stayed at the top of their division (and a couple in others) for a while too.
> 
> A Top-4 of DJ, Cejudo, Horiguchi, and Benavidez is as good as any Top-4 in MMA. Shame the UFC is looking to put out the 125-lbs division, and it would suck if we never saw DJ fight Cejudo or Horiguchi again now that they are truly elite fighters.



Another win over Caldwell for Horiguchi. He's a Top-15 P4P fighter right now, imo. 28-2, dual RIZIN and Bellator champion, has a legit shot at beating anyone from 125-135-lbs, and his only loss in his prime is still only DJ. At this rate, he could go down as the GOAT Japanese and Asian fighter in MMA. The move to train/game-plan with MTB and ATT was a great move. Japanese fighters have rarely gone to the top American camps, and a lot of them have had some strange game-planning in fights over the years.

DJ is obviously still a top P4P fighter, imo still #1. Patricio Freire is arguably Top-20. Then you got Mousasi, and Bader outside that, but still top guys. Lima and MacDonald as well.


----------



## GOATing Onem Folks (Jun 16, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Another win over Caldwell for Horiguchi. He's a Top-15 P4P fighter right now, imo. 28-2, dual RIZIN and Bellator champion, has a legit shot at beating anyone from 125-135-lbs, and his only loss in his prime is still only DJ. At this rate, he could go down as the GOAT Japanese and Asian fighter in MMA. The move to train/game-plan with MTB and ATT was a great move. Japanese fighters have rarely gone to the top American camps, and a lot of them have had some strange game-planning in fights over the years.
> 
> DJ is obviously still a top P4P fighter, imo still #1. Patricio Freire is arguably Top-20. Then you got Mousasi, and Bader outside that, but still top guys. Lima and MacDonald as well.



Who do u have for ur top 20 rn?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 16, 2019)

GOATing Onem Folks said:


> Who do u have for ur top 20 rn?



DJ
Nurmy
Ferguson
Jones
Cormier
Whittaker
Holloway
Cejudo
Usman
Romero
Poirier
Horiguchi
Miocic
RDA
Mousasi
Woodley
Freire
Rockhold
Covington
Volkanovski
Aldo
Masvidal
Moraes
Wonderboy
Adesanya
Edgar
Benavidez
Gaethje
Gastelum
Pettis
Bader
Assuncao

something like that, though ordering for a few can change. I think a couple guys like Benavidez, Aldo, Edgar, etc. are past it, but they're still ATGs that are better than most and I can't see dropping off just yet, even if they are likely on their way out. Lima/MacDonald should probably be somewhere near the end there too, as well as Ortega, and maybe Lawler and Askren too.


----------



## Larcher (Jun 19, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Another win over Caldwell for Horiguchi. He's a Top-15 P4P fighter right now, imo. 28-2, dual RIZIN and Bellator champion, has a legit shot at beating anyone from 125-135-lbs, and his only loss in his prime is still only DJ. At this rate, he could go down as the GOAT Japanese and Asian fighter in MMA. The move to train/game-plan with MTB and ATT was a great move. Japanese fighters have rarely gone to the top American camps, and a lot of them have had some strange game-planning in fights over the years.
> 
> DJ is obviously still a top P4P fighter, imo still #1. Patricio Freire is arguably Top-20. Then you got Mousasi, and Bader outside that, but still top guys. Lima and MacDonald as well.


Horiguchi vs  DJ is a lot more interesting now the former has much better wrestling, which was pretty much the game changer in their first fight. 

Also wanna see him fight Cejudo. Kyoji is mad underrated such a great striker, it's criminal the UFC didn't try harder to keep him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2019)

I need Artem to win.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 23, 2019)

The Fucking GOAT ARTEM.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 30, 2019)

FRANCIS.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 5, 2019)

Santos is the first Jones opponent I've bet on since the first Cormier fight (I bet on Rumble too, but it obviously got cancelled, but I'm not near as confident in his chances as I was on Cormier the first time, and Rumble), got him at super wide odds though, that recently closed quite a bit. Wouldn't have bet on the current odds. Santos is the best athlete Jones will have fought, and is probably the best kick-boxer too, imo. His speed, power, dynamism, stance switching, kicking game (with how Jones keeps guys at the end of his arms/reach, he'll be in his kicking range more often), and counter-punching will all provide problems in the mid-range, where Jones is mediocre at, technically and fundamentally. His defence has never been sound in the striking department either, but just had physical tools, and a weak division to hide them more.

Jones should be the heavy favourite (but not at the odds I got), and Marreta's ground game/defensive wrestling is really lacking. It's weird thinking a guy that got submitted by Spicely, and knocked out by Branch in the last couple years, has some avenues to victory, but he's filled out fairly well so far at 205-lbs. LHW really sucks though.. If Jones chooses to stand with him, he easily has the best puncher's/kicker's chance of anyone in the division over the years outside of Rumble. Even if Jones does what he's supposed to do, I can see Santos giving him issues at range, possibly even hurting him. Definitely the most interested I've been in a Jones fight since Cormier I (Rumble too, but it didn't happen).

Good card though. Got a 4 fight parlay on Santos, Nunes, Masvidal, and Rockhold. Bet $100 to win $3217.48. 2nd parlay of the year for me, won $1000+ on the last one on KZ, Brown, and Ewell for the Greenville card.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Santos is the first Jones opponent I've bet on since the first Cormier fight (I bet on Rumble too, but it obviously got cancelled, but I'm not near as confident in his chances as I was on Cormier the first time, and Rumble), got him at super wide odds though, that recently closed quite a bit. Wouldn't have bet on the current odds. Santos is the best athlete Jones will have fought, and is probably the best kick-boxer too, imo. His speed, power, dynamism, stance switching, kicking game (with how Jones keeps guys at the end of his arms/reach, he'll be in his kicking range more often), and counter-punching will all provide problems in the mid-range, where Jones is mediocre at, technically and fundamentally. His defence has never been sound in the striking department either, but just had physical tools, and a weak division to hide them more.
> 
> Jones should be the heavy favourite (but not at the odds I got), and Marreta's ground game/defensive wrestling is really lacking. It's weird thinking a guy that got submitted by Spicely, and knocked out by Branch in the last couple years, has some avenues to victory, but he's filled out fairly well so far at 205-lbs. LHW really sucks though.. If Jones chooses to stand with him, he easily has the best puncher's/kicker's chance of anyone in the division over the years outside of Rumble. Even if Jones does what he's supposed to do, I can see Santos giving him issues at range, possibly even hurting him. Definitely the most interested I've been in a Jones fight since Cormier I (Rumble too, but it didn't happen).
> 
> Good card though. Got a 4 fight parlay on Santos, Nunes, Masvidal, and Rockhold. Bet $100 to win $3217.48. 2nd parlay of the year for me, won $1000+ on the last one on KZ, Brown, and Ewell for the Greenville card.


I would love to see Francis get his hands on Jones. Everybody saids they can handle that power but Stipe and and Dc at HW are the only two and Francis was looking past Stipe his first fight. He thought he was hot shit and would show off for people.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2019)

Luke dosen't have the same chin.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jul 6, 2019)

can't say I'm sad about Rockhold getting KO'd again


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2019)

Usman is scared now. Ben didn't get his chance to wrestle... Till almost koed him but hey man Till was warning people.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2019)

Jones didn't win that fight. You ain't no Khabib Jones.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jul 7, 2019)

eh it was a poor performance by Jon but I had him winning, at least. Should have used his wrestling but looked like he was scared to get close enough.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2019)

Fullmetal said:


> eh it was a poor performance by Jon but I had him winning, at least. Should have used his wrestling but looked like he was scared to get close enough.


Looks like Walker has a huge chance at beating Jones if this this guy with a fucked up knee can do that but he will have to ko him or the judges hand it to Jones.


----------



## wileykat (Jul 7, 2019)

Santos won. Jon Jones lucky as fuck.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2019)

wileykat said:


> Santos won. Jon Jones lucky as fuck.


One judge gave it to Santos but he needed to ko him or make Jones look like a joke to win or the refs will fix it. He lost this and the first Gus fight.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2019)

American Weekend, Independence Day Weekend


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2019)

Mider T said:


> American Weekend, Independence Day Weekend


True that didn't help.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 7, 2019)

Rewatched the fight:

10-9 Santos
10-9 Santos
10-9 Jones
10-9 Jones
10-9 Santos

48-47 Santos

The people giving Jones the 5th are crazy. He didn't do much of anything and got hurt early in the round too. 1st and 3rd were the clearest rounds. 2nd is probably the controversial one, but it was still pretty clearly Santos on a rewatch, just landed the cleaner, more impactful strikes, and Jones didn't have much effective offence. The body and low kicks by Santos > little oblique kicks. People are letting Santos' stumbling and getting off-balance from whatever injury he may have sustained, affect how they're scoring Jones' offence.

People are giving Jones too many excuses here as well. The fact is he never fought someone like Santos, and I said this before the fight. His athleticism, counter-striking, and kicking game gave him the exact issues I thought they would. Jones' craft getting into the inside, where he really excels with his in-fighting (by far his biggest strength, standing), wasn't as easy to find entries. Santos would throw feints, and Jones would back away so much and couldn't dominate in Marreta's range, as expected. I was just surprised Jones couldn't get him down, or work his ground game. Santos has real holes there defensively, which gave me pause in actually picking him to win. Most of Jones' opponents were guys that purely relied on their boxing and hands. Only exception was Machida, but he doesn't have Santos' overall kicking game (almost never threw low kicks, and was more of a blitzer like Belfort, pre-Hooft), or near his athleticism. He was always much under-sized at 205-lbs as well. Most of his other opponents were mainly rudimentary to decent/pretty good wrestle-boxers, either past it and/or clearly undersized.

This is one of the reasons why so many wanted to see the Rumble fight. He doesn't have Santos' overall kicking game, but he has threats and set-ups for them, and his boxing is even better. Jones doesn't have the same wrestling game as Cormier either.

Lost my parlay, but feel good about the Santos, Masvidal, and Nunes performances. Rockhold looked bad, not sure if it was the injury to his leg or what, but he looked gassed early. Might be the extra muscle, layoff, who knows. Never a sure thing predicting a guy's game after a weight class change. I thought before the fight Blachowicz might have been his toughest opponent at the weight outside Jones, but he really struggled. Rockhold's ground and especially top game is up there with the best in the sport (top game is the best), but his TDs have never been very good. He has that bodylock, and a couple inside trips and TD chains off it, but not much else. I wasn't expecting Blachowicz to completely out-muscle and stifle his clinch game like that. He couldn't get anything going. Sucks for him, one of those guys that would be ideal at a 195-lb weight class. After all the injuries, layoff, modeling/Ralph Lauren gigs and out of cage stuff, I'm not sure he has much left. That fight wasn't just chin related. His boxing defence was as mediocre as ever, kicks didn't look as powerful, got his clinch game and TD attempt completely neutralized, and doesn't have the size to get the fight to the ground against the bigger guys, since he doesn't have much of a technical TD game at all.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 7, 2019)

Askren was always a very good WW (his run from 2011-2014 was damn good, and the wins over Hieron, Lima, Amoussou, and Koreshkov were impressive), and one of the best grapplers ever at the weight, but being arguably the worst striker ever for a top level fighter, it was going to catch up. He was out from a punch against Lawler, and was a coward for not accepting that rematch after how controversial the ending was. As a long time Masvidal guy since his Bodog fights, I hope he finally gets his title shot. Nobody has paid more dues to the game than him that hasn't got a shot yet. This guy has been in 47 fights in 16 years and never knocked out, insane. There is the Damm stoppage, but it's one of the worst ever in MMA. And he has fought guys like Baboon, Daley, Iaquinta, Larkin, Ellenberger, Cerrone, Wonderboy, and Till.

He has had so many tight losses, a couple robberies or fights that could have went either way. From the Baboon and Daley fights, and then losing to Melendez with a broken right hand (yet two of those rounds were close enough, they could have been 10-10s, and this was back when Melendez was one of the Top-10 to 15 P4P guys, and Masvidal just came off beating Noons way more decisively than Diaz did. Then there was the Khabilov fight, where Masvidal arguably took the first 2 rounds. Then the Iaquinta fight was one of the worst decisions of 2015. I thought he beat Henderson after that. Larkin fight, he lost, but it was very close/competitive, and the eye-poke from the open hand punches was lame. He clearly lost the Wonderboy fight, really the only loss he has had this decade where he was never in the fight, or arguably won it/close enough to force a SD. Maia fight could have been a draw, I thought. But Masvidal did himself no favours going right into Maia's guard when he didn't have to, pretty much cost him. Still crazy Maia said he has the best BJJ of anyone he's fought in MMA. Edwards called Masvidal the best overall MMA fighter of anyone has has trained with, very high praise considering how long he has been in the game, and he's trained everywhere (also Masvidal beating him was a big upset at the time). He has been one of the most well-rounded and technically sound overall fighters in the sport for a long time now.


It's weird seeing him get so many knockout wins at WW, pretty much every win has been except Pearson, and he dropped and nearly stopped him too.

Also for as much praise as Masvidal gets from those in the game, him and most at ATT consider Horiguchi the best P4P fighter from that camp, which is very significant considering the talent there. Lambert even went as far as to say he's the most talented guy to ever walk into ATT. This was from the recent video with Hardy, a great watch:


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 4, 2019)

I keep forgetting because he's such a moron outside of the cage, but Colby is a fucking force of nature man.. Pillow punches, sure, but the most insane work rate in the game right now.  Not even pound for pound, just period.  He puts his foot on the gas and literally doesn't stop for 25 minutes and then jogs out the octagon while shit talking everyone

Love him or hate him, he's the real deal man, jesus fucking christ.. I'm kinda convinced he'd have done Woodley the same way Usman did..

He needs to fight Usman. I wanna see how their differences play out because they're so similar on paper.

Usman has more power.  Colby has a higher pace. But if he can't bully Usman, which I don't think he can under normal circumstances, I've got Usman winning.

Colby's greatest weapon is outside the cage though. Just like Conor, he gets guys emotional. To the point where they underestimate him in the cage because he's such a fucking clown on the outside.  Even if you realise he's actually legit in the first 10 seconds, that's a mental setback. Or they get angry and fight differently than they would level headed which is never a good thing.

They have to fight.. Winner fights Masvidal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm sure he can bully Woodly like Usman but both are a lot alike.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 18, 2019)

My fucking picks won! Costa and Stipe!!


----------



## Azzuri (Aug 18, 2019)

I kind of figured DC would lose against Stipe. 

Nate/Pettis was a good scrap, but it's a shame it wasn't 5 rounds. Same goes for Costas/Romero. Props to Costas, but Whittaker and Israel lights him up.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 18, 2019)

Azzuri said:


> I kind of figured DC would lose against Stipe.
> 
> Nate/Pettis was a good scrap, but it's a shame it wasn't 5 rounds. Same goes for Costas/Romero. Props to Costas, but Whittaker and Israel lights him up.


Costa hits hard as fuck.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 18, 2019)

Izzy is a bad matchup for Costa hey Romero is a bad matchup to anybody and he did pretty good. The Costa hype will get bigger.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 18, 2019)

Romero got robbed hard.

Costa is a bad matchup for izzy.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 6, 2019)

Nurmy/Poirier is probably the most intriguing match-up of the year for me. Lot of good to great match-ups on this card, also good to see Makhachev and Taisumov back, both have interesting challenges too. First portion of the year was pretty mediocre in terms of quality of fight cards, but it has picked up in the past couple months.

This is definitely Nurmy's most difficult match-up on paper. Poirier can box on the back-foot/counter-punch, has one of the best jabs in the division, can punch in combinations, but also throw select shots (has a really good uppercut, which he has most likely been drilling a lot). He's more capable of striking in the clinch than anyone Nurmy has faced since RDA (and his back-step punching and clinch breaks are going to be important). He has great footwork, especially defensively (which a lot of the past opponents of Nurmy have lacked, especially the ability to consistently apply it), with tight pivots and angling off. He has some of the better body-work in the division (which I think he will be looking for a lot early on - but that's going to open up some of the wild hooks, uppercuts, and knees Nurmy likes, and Poirier has always had issues defensively in the middle).

As dominant as Nurmy's grappling in, he doesn't have much of any set-ups on his shots (very different compared to his clinch work and entries there), which could be exploited with someone who has the boxing and footwork of Poirier. He has a habit of diving for those low singles, just naked, and it's a dangerous game to play, even though he's an elite athlete, especially in terms of burst speed, balance, and strength (Nurmy has also changed his weight-cutting regime recently, and is smaller in-cage than in the past, and Poirier will be able to match his size, probably more evenly than anyone post-Tibau, and while his TDD/defensive wrestling is nowhere near as good/proven, Nurmy might have difficulties with the equivalence in size, if Poirier can deny the body-lock and keep away from the singles against the cage, a very tough task). Nurmy very rarely transitions and phase-shifts his striking to his grappling (the punch that dropped McGregor was a rare instance of it), which could put him in real trouble in the open against a guy with Poirier's striking and boxing ability. And Nurmy's TD attempts almost always happen when he's on the front-foot and pressing forward, so when Poirier is the one on the front-foot and pushing him back, Nurmy is most likely going to struggle (I wonder if we'll see Nurmy kicking against, like against Barboza, which would be a good strategy when he's pressured, imo). Poirier has this ace stance shift, where he throws a left hook or cross from southpaw and switches stances into an over-arching right hook, something to definitely look for with how Nurmy defends in the stand-up with his posts and back-steps.

Poirier is having an ATG run recently. ATT has the best game-planning in the sport, and Poirier's past mental hurdles seem to be over. One key thing a fighter needs against Nurmy's pressure and game is the ability to lose a round, take licks, adapt, and come back, which he has shown in spades, against different styles during this run. Nurmy's game is built around breaking guys, and singular in nature (he hasn't shown the adaptation and modular workings of Poirier's game in this recent run, but in fairness, that is because his style is so domineering already, and people haven't been able to force a different fight, outside of Tibau, in which there wasn't much effective offence either way, and that fight was pre-AKA), but Poirier has shown the mental strength and resiliency to overcome that, to have a bad round, and come back strong the next (which you need in this match-up). The problem is all of those guys were mainly strikers, and he did have issues getting pressured against the fence, where Nurmy does by far his best work. In the open, Poirier has a lot of advantages and should win the match-up in the open, but he will most likely get mauled against the cage and Nurmy is probably the most dangerous guy in the game right now to try that wall-walking/scooting strat against the cage, and Poirier has some bad habits with his mat work (he pulled guard with guillotine attempts a few times against Alvarez, and who knows if he panics and does the same thing, or it's just drilled, like when Johnson did it against Nurmy).

Can't wait for this fight. It's going to be one of the best wins of the era for whichever guy pulls it off. Whoever wins is most likely going to have to show abilities and strategies, as well as tactics and adjustments, we haven't seen from them against their respective styles. I managed to get Poirier at +340 for $150, which was just insane odds, and I'm genuinely surprised they've closed as wide as they are. The fact that guys like Johnson, Barboza, and even McGregor (although he obviously has a lot of money coming his way), had better odds than Poirier is crazy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 6, 2019)

Honestly if Khabib wins then I see his fight with Tony has a win. This is a bad matchup for him.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 7, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Honestly if Khabib wins then I see his fight with Tony has a win. This is a bad matchup for him.



You think Poirier is a bad match-up for him? I don't think I would go that far, but he definitely has real avenues to victory, and is his toughest match-up to date. Outside of him, there is Ferguson, Gaethje, and Gillespie (and maybe outside of size, although he has put on some recently, which might be an issue against bigger tested/grapplers [I think Trinaldo or Khabilov would be the perfect next fight for him, fwiw], I think Gillespie is the closest to being a bad match-up). Chandler wouldn't be an easy fight either, but he's obviously in Bellator.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 7, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> You think Poirier is a bad match-up for him? I don't think I would go that far, but he definitely has real avenues to victory, and is his toughest match-up to date. Outside of him, there is Ferguson, Gaethje, and Gillespie (and outside of size, since he's around 166 to 170-lbs, and that might be an issue against bigger tested/grapplers [I think Trinaldo or Khabilov would be the perfect next fight for him, fwiw], I think Gillespie is the closest to being a bad match-up). Chandler wouldn't be an easy fight either, but he's obviously in Bellator.


Gillespie is looking too good. Justin never makes it all the way to Champ's fight but I think he would get mauled. Tony is Tony with that Kong- Fu? BJJ and can take a beating but Kevin Lee showed a lot that Tony would have a long night with Khabib.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 7, 2019)

I'm hyped.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 7, 2019)

I'm rooting for Khabib, but I have a weird feeling Dustin might surprise us.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 7, 2019)

Larcher said:


> I'm rooting for Khabib, but I have a weird feeling Dustin might surprise us.


Me too.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 7, 2019)

Flying knee?


----------



## Lurko (Sep 7, 2019)

You got knocked the fuck out!!


----------



## Lurko (Sep 7, 2019)

OMG THAT KO.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 7, 2019)

Larcher said:


> I'm rooting for Khabib, but I have a weird feeling Dustin might surprise us.



The more I think of the match-up and unknowns, the less sure I am of it. Now there is the heat in there to consider too with no AC. We're seeing guys who haven't shown conditioning issues gas before the 3rd so far.. This fight could come down to mental strength and grit, and seeing who breaks. Poirier expects a dogfight, and Nurmy expects a mauling. Going to be a really interesting contrast of their wills.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 7, 2019)

My biggest worry with Khabib in general is he's never had to deal with serious adversity in a fight, due to his style. Aside from Tibau. Their were brief moments against Al and Mcgregor and that's it.

One of the most important qualities in an ATG imo is not only being able to dominate but to show you can adjust and overcome opposition despite initially struggling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 7, 2019)

Larcher said:


> My biggest worry with Khabib in general is he's never had to deal with serious adversity in a fight, due to his style. Aside from Tibau. Their were brief moments against Al and Mcgregor and that's it.
> 
> One of the most important qualities in an ATG imo is not only being able to dominate but to show you can adjust and overcome opposition despite initially struggling.



Agreed, and Poirier has showed that in spades in this recent run. He looks like a completely different fighter compared to the FW days, and it's not just the hair, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nihonjin (Sep 7, 2019)

Damn Felder Barboza was one hell of a fight..I honestly don't know who should've won, but the fact that it got judged: 27-30, 29-28, 30-27 is exactly what I hate about decisions.. How can two people scoring by the same criteria have it 0 - 3 and 3 - 0..  Makes no sense..


----------



## Lurko (Sep 7, 2019)

Fucking no Ac....


----------



## Nihonjin (Sep 7, 2019)

Whenever I watch Khabib maul someone, somehow, every single time, I seem to have forgotten how much of a beast he really is..

Relentless and vicious.. Jesus


----------



## Lurko (Sep 7, 2019)

That's the first true time he's got hurt. Is this man human?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 7, 2019)

Let's go!

What a win, holy shit. Against a Top-10 P4P fighter on an ATG run. He had issues in the open like I thought, and got hit cleanly a few times, but this is the most dangerous fighter in MMA history against the fence. I've never seen someone make fighters look completely helpless against the cage.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 7, 2019)

Can't wait to watch this fight when I'm done with work. Love Khabib.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 7, 2019)

Khabib's back


----------



## Lurko (Sep 7, 2019)

Tony vs Khabib. If Khabib wins then he's GOAT.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 7, 2019)

Poirier had Khabib in a guillotine and got out of it with ease. Mad.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 7, 2019)

AKA needed this badly with all the issues in and out of the cage the past year. Nurmy had so much pressure on him. Cards, especially "home advantage crowds", with a lot of your guys on it don't usually end up turning well. Poirier matching him in size, having clear advantages in the open (where he won), being the best and most battle tested (and mentally strongest foe that didn't break through adversity through many wars in this run), and he still fell and got mauled against the cage. But that guillotine was the closest someone has come to finishing Nurmy since RDA.

Man, I love Poirier as well. Sucks to see him like this.



Lurker said:


> Tony vs Khabib. If Khabib wins then he's GOAT.



Let's not go overboard now. That fight will determine the GOAT LW though imo, super rare that ever happens in combat sports.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 7, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> AKA needed this badly with all the issues in and out of the cage the past year. Nurmy had so much pressure on him. Cards, especially "home advantage crowds", with a lot of your guys on it don't usually end up turning well. Poirier matching him in size, having clear advantages in the open (where he won and hurt him), being the best and most battle tested (and mentally strongest foe that didn't break through adversity through many wars in this run), and he still fell and got mauled against the cage. But that guillotine was the closest someone has come to finishing Nurmy.
> 
> Man, I love Poirier as well. Sucks to see him like this.
> 
> ...


He lost one round his career and Tony is a animal. Do you want him to fight Max after that? Maybe Gsp?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 7, 2019)

Lurker said:


> He lost one round his career and Tony is a animal. Do you want him to fight Max after that? Maybe Gsp?



He lost 1 round officially in the UFC, but the first time he fought a Top-10 calibre guy was in 2013 against Healy, and a top opponent before that was Tibau (and while he didn't lose a round on the cards, that was a very even fight that, with not much offence either way). This Poirier win was huge though, and one over Ferguson will put him up there and cement him as the GOAT LW. P4P, he still has some work to do.

Healy
RDA
Johnson
Barboza
Iaquinta
McGregor
Poirier

is a damn good resume now that he has beaten someone on the run Poirier was on, but there's a lot of fluff in that 28 as well. Guys like Shalorus, Shamhalaev, and Tavares were pretty mediocre wins, though not inconsequential like a lot of the others. Eldarov or Bagov is probably the best win on paper pre-UFC, but I haven't seen the former, and they haven't made it readily available (probably considering them being childhood friends). Magomedov gave him issues, maybe getting the better of the stand-up, and had some good submissions, defence, reversals, and g&p attempts. Nurmy arguably dropped a round in that fight, but PAC had a weird stand-up rule, even from side control. This and the Tibau fight were definitely the closest, most competitive fights of his career, but this was his 2nd fight. One of my favourite fights of his, for sure.

Skill-wise, Agafonov might have been the most talent striker he fought (was 4-1, but he'd retire a few fights later). He out-struck Nurmy, had pretty good low kicks, boxing, and Nurmy struggles a bit with the constant stance switching. Could have been an interesting decision if he didn't quit on his stool from an injury. Santos was interesting, probably the most proven BJJ guy, training at Carlson. Nurmy actually got a point deducted from using the ropes to stop a TD, so we didn't see him off his back; this is the first fight he dropped someone with an uppercut, pre-Tavares. The only other real trouble from his pre-UFC fights was against Abadzhyan, where he countered with a right hook that was the closest to ever dropping Nurmy. But he got ragdolled and stopped later.




Most of the other guys were easy work, didn't show much, and had pretty bad records as well. Trujillo was a decent win (he actually took him down right away, before getting the TD record set on him, and Trujillo was a good wrestler, even took a round from Ferguson and was winning the 1st half of that fight).

And I say this as someone who was singing his praises before he ever went to AKA. He could get there, but he'll need a few more fights after a win over Ferguson, depending on how it goes.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 7, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> He lost 1 round, but the first time he fought a Top-10 calibre guy was in 2013 against Healy, and a top opponent before that was Tibau (and while he didn't lose a round on the cards, that was a very even fight that, with not much offence either way). This Poirier win was huge though, and one over Ferguson will put him up there and cement him as the GOAT LW. P4P, he still has some work to do.
> 
> Healy
> RDA
> ...


So who's the GOAT?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 7, 2019)

Lurker said:


> So who's the GOAT?



I think the Top-3 is GSP, Emelianenko, and DJ, in no particular oder. Then guys like Aldo, Nogueira, Hughes. Jones, if you excuse the doping, obviously is up there, as well as Silva (although I've always had a tough time saying Silva was better than Machida; the difference in their respective divisions was huge, but Silva has a top win at WW, MW, and LHW, which only a handful of fighters can say they've done across 3 divisions).

Then there are guys on the bottom like Hendo, Wand, Edgar, Holloway, Cormier, etc. I think I'd take Nurmy over a couple of the last guys after this win/performance, and I always maintained he was the best at AKA (like all the guys there used to say, or they said most talented to be accurate) even when Velasquez, Cormier, and Rockhold were tearing through everyone.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 7, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I think the Top-3 is GSP, Emelianenko, and DJ, in no particular oder. Then guys like Aldo, Nogueira, Hughes. Jones, if you excuse the doping, obviously is up there, as well as Silva (although I've always had a tough time saying Silva was better than Machida; the difference in their respective divisions was huge, but Silva has a top win at WW, MW, and LHW, which only a handful of fighters can say they've done across 3 divisions).
> 
> Then there are guys on the bottom like Hendo, Wand, Edgar, Holloway, Cormier, etc. I think I'd take Nurmy over a couple of the last guys after this win/performance, and I always maintained he was the best at AKA (like all the guys there used to say) even when Velasquez, Cormier, and Rockhold were tearing through everyone.


Wow no Tony on the list?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 7, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Wow no Tony on the list?



Ferg would be in that bottom tier I mentioned, Top-15 to 20 or so, all-time.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 7, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Ferg would be in that bottom tier I mentioned, Top-15 to 20 or so, all-time.


I have Tony>Max.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 7, 2019)

It's a shame Khabib only wants Tony now iirc, then he's planning on retirement.

It's possibly the most anticipated MMA fight ever. Tony isn't getting younger so they should do it sooner rather than later.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 7, 2019)

Lurker said:


> I have Tony>Max.



I find that a tough argument to make. The Aldo wins are better than anything on Ferg's resume, by far. And we've seen Ferg look vulnerable for a lot of this run, as great as it has been. He arguably lost to Castillo, dropped rounds to Trujillo, Lee (close to a 10-8), those first 3 being wrestlers, fwiw, Vannata, RDA (that was a very competitive 3-2 fight, and RDA got hit with a nasty eye-poke early), dropped by Pettis, Vannata, Lee, etc.

Holloway got beat up by Poirier, but at FW he has not looked very vulnerable at all. The closest was early in the Aldo fight, the 3rd against Ortega, and moments against Stephens (which was his least dominant win in this run). I'm picking Volkanovski to beat him, but Holloway has been on a better run than Ferg, imo.

I wonder how Ferg's team is going to attack Nurmy baiting his neck to get top position and pass guard, while tiring out their arms.


Johnson pulled guard, and now Poirier as well. With the way Nurmy positions his legs and blocks there's (Poirier didn't trap or get to a side frame), it is very difficult to get one from half-guard like that, but Poirier was tight enough for him to momentarily give up top position and move to his hip to gain leverage. It's a very dangerous, high risk-high reward sambo-esque way to defend you see guys like Makhachev, and even prime Emelianenko use, to alleviate pressure and force position/grip adjustments to get on top.

Obviously it's something they'll be prepared for with Ferg, but I think his d'arce, especially in scrambles will be something to look for.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 7, 2019)

Larcher said:


> It's a shame Khabib only wants Tony now iirc, then he's planning on retirement.
> 
> It's possibly the most anticipated MMA fight ever. Tony isn't getting younger so they should do it sooner rather than later.



If it isn't next, someone should find White and Shelby, and make them disappear.

Most anticipated fight since Emelianenko-Filipovic, imo. The build-up to that fight was unlike anything I've seen in combat sports.

This one has the rare caveat that the winner will almost unanimously be considered the GOAT of the deepest division, which hasn't had a consensus long-reigning/dominant GOAT, like almost every other, arguably outside of BW.

Guys like Gomi, RDA, Penn, Edgar, Alvarez, Henderson, Pettis, Melendez, Aoki, and to a lesser extent, Kawajiri, Hansen, Shaolin, and even Poirier have all had different claims and impressive runs at one point, and/or resumes at LW for a while, but I think Nurmy and Ferg are the clear 1 and 2 now.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 7, 2019)

Didn't Dana already say Tony is next? Khabib probably retires if he wins the next match


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Didn't Dana already say Tony is next? Khabib probably retires if he wins the next match



What White says hardly ever matters, and he's already looking to low-ball Ferg with the "if he accepts my offer" talk.

Looks like the Holloway-Volk talks are heating up. I've been high on Volkanovski for years now, but his debut, and especially performance vs Hirota (who was a solid, underrated [outside of JMMA fans] 145-155lber for a while), who he dominated. In general he has shut out, stopped, or dominated everyone he has fought. Multiple 10-8 rounds in this run, doesn't give guys an inch. Holloway is one of the bigger weight-cutters in the sport, and I think it catches up to him. He has had a great run, but Volkanovski is a big, stocky, strong FW that can match his size. The strongest he will have ever faced, very quick, really strong in the clinch positions, but extremely crafty as well (will be the best clinch fighter he has fought, does a lot of great work with his entries into it, and sequences from it, through both his strikes and TD attempts), pressures well with his footwork, jab, angling and feints, decent kicks he will attempt at least (and might be improved). He can keep Holloway on the back-foot where his striking is much worse, especially defensively. Even though it was a slow fight, he managed to shut out Aldo, coming off two very impressive knockouts. Aldo had never lost a decision until that found (or a 3-rounder, where he is much more dangerous as a finisher, aside from the Azevedo fight, which was at LW). 3-0'ing him like that was very impressive, in Rio no less. Even against Holloway, Aldo was right there competing with him evenly through the first 2 rounds of the rematch, and was up 2-0 in the first fight before Holloway's out-put, conditioning, and durability got the better of him.

Volkanovski has been showing a lot of improvement recently with his striking, has top coaching behind him, a great sense of distance, probably a better athlete (strength advantage for sure, his speed could surprise people too), really awkward and strange rhythm, and can stick to a game-plan (he came up with a really implausible game-plan very different from his normal style, more of a Mendes/Edgar/MTB type of fight, and executed it near flawlessly). In general Holloway isn't the best defensive fighter. He has a great chin, but he takes a lot of shots. He hasn't fought much power punchers, mostly just Aldo and Poirier (both of whom hit him a lot with some big shots, especially Poirier who hurt him multiple times). Even Ortega stung him a bit in that 3rd round. Volkanovski obviously has power, especially with that overhand right he throws to close the distance into clinches. 

I think a TKO stoppage is in the cards for him, but a decision being more likely. The only way I see Holloway winning is by getting the fight in the pocket for the vast majority of the exchanges and forcing a firefight, which he's shown far better fundamentals for than Volk so far. I think we will see Holloway pushed against the fence a lot in this fight, and have to fight off it a lot more than he likes to. It's going to make him uncomfortable imo, and I don't think his usual strategy of getting in the pocket and out-working guys, and turning it up late is going to work because he will have a tough time getting a rhythm going, and will be getting out-muscled and physically overwhelmed a lot. Volkanovski is one of the best conditioned fighters out there as well, but Holloway's chance is just on his usual pace, and taking advantage of Volkanovski's reliance on explosion.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 7, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I find that a tough argument to make. The Aldo wins are better than anything on Ferg's resume, by far. And we've seen Ferg look vulnerable for a lot of this run, as great as it has been. He arguably lost to Castillo, dropped rounds to Trujillo, Lee (close to a 10-8), those first 3 being wrestlers, fwiw, Vannata, RDA (that was a very competitive 3-2 fight, and RDA got hit with a nasty eye-poke early), dropped by Pettis, Vannata, Lee, etc.
> 
> Holloway got beat up by Poirier, but at FW he has not looked very vulnerable at all. The closest was early in the Aldo fight, the 3rd against Ortega, and moments against Stephens (which was his least dominant win in this run). I'm picking Volkanovski to beat him, but Holloway has been on a better run than Ferg, imo.
> 
> ...


Tony vs Max would be good. Tony is a zombie, gets dropped ten times and still wins and he's so hard to train for because he's his zombie kong-fu but Max is really good. He just lost to Dustin.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 7, 2019)

Fedor and Khabib remind me of eachother. In Fedor's prime nobody could beat him imo.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 7, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Fedor and Khabib remind me of eachother. In Fedor's prime nobody could beat him imo.



Their striking was worlds apart, and Nurmy doesn't really transition his game or phase shift from striking to grappling near as well, and Emelianenko was in that GOAT tier with GSP, Edgar, Cruz, DJ, etc. in that front. Definitely similarities in the grappling, and the entries towards the clinch, (though Nurmy has a better, wider array of TD attempts, albeit not the same set-ups), not surprising considering the sambo background, but we haven't seen Nurmy much on his back really, except for momentarily when Trujillo got him down, and very briefly against RDA. Emelianenko had one of the best bottom games ever too, and better, more destructive g&p (no one generated power from top position the way he could). Nurmy has the edge in using his strikes to set up submissions on the ground. Against the fence though, Nurmy has no peer. With his grip, if he gets a hold of you there, it's as close to a done deal, whether it's the fight, or round, that there is.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 7, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Their striking was worlds apart, and Nurmy doesn't really transition his game or phase shift from striking to grappling near as well, and Emelianenko was in that GOAT tier with GSP, Edgar, Cruz, DJ, etc. in that front. Definitely similarities in the grappling (though Nurmy has a better, wider array of TD attempts, especially in the clinch, albeit not the same set-ups), not surprising considering the sambo background, but we haven't seen Nurmy on his back really, except for momentarily when Trujillo got him down, and very briefly against RDA. Emelianenko had one of the best bottom games ever too, and better, more destructive g&p (no one generated power from top position the way he could). Nurmy has the edge in using his strikes to set up submissions on the ground. Against the fence though, Nurmy has no peer. With his grip, if he gets a hold of you there, it's as close to a done deal, whether it's the fight, or round, that there is.


No I'm saying how they just come off as somebody you can't beat lol. I'm not comparing them in skill and style.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 7, 2019)

Lurker said:


> No I'm saying how they just come off as somebody you can't beat lol. I'm not comparing them in skill and style.



Oh okay, yeah the aura is kind of similar. When Emelianenko beat Herring, he had that dark horse aura, but was the underdog. Mystique really started to build when he beat Nogueira (and how dominant it was), who was the P4P #1 fighter in the world and HW GOAT at the time. Nurmy has only had that underdog aura against Tibau, and maybe his debut against Shalorus, although it was more up in the air. Since he moved to AKA, he's had pretty wide odds, but it's probably been after the RDA fight where it was that next level.

From his debut, for over a decade and 33 fights, Emelianenko only lost 1 round (to Arona), aside from the cut stoppage seconds into the Kohsaka fight, which he caused from an illegal elbow (banned under RINGS), but since it was a tournament format they couldn't DQ him. PRIDE's format was different, but still insane, especially to not get caught at HW with the power there (Fujita and Randleman came the closest, and he brutally finished both not even a minute later), and him being a chubby HW. He was never out-struck, out-grappled, or dropped in those 33 fights either, which is insane, and going to be tough to ever replicate.

Nurmy is definitely starting to approach that class. These next couple years will be interesting to watch.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 8, 2019)

Lurker said:


> That's the first true time he's got hurt. Is this man human?





Looks like another Johnson 2.0. Got clipped briefly, but nowhere close to hurt; always said his defence has been really underrated. He's just really awkward with his movements (and his footwork is very flawed fundamentally, but he moves with punches well enough), but his reaction timing and speed are elite. That's the same stance switching entry/combination that hurt guys like Holloway, Alvarez, and Gaethje. 

I wonder how much Makhachev's development is part of Nurmy's plan to retire earlier. People in AKA from the coaches to a couple fighters have said for a couple years now that he has more potential, but I think they're mainly defining it as being more well-rounded, which already could be true. His striking is way better offensively, and he has some of the best grappling in the division. Hopefully he will get a Top-10 guy next. Some guys like Lee already wanted no part in fighting him. The inevitable Gillespie match-up in the coming years is going to be insane.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 8, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Looks like another Johnson 2.0. Got clipped briefly, but nowhere close to hurt; always said his defence has been really underrated. He's just really awkward with his movements (and his footwork is very flawed fundamentally, but he moves with punches well enough), but his reaction timing and speed are elite. That's the same stance switching entry/combination that hurt guys like Holloway, Alvarez, and Gaethje.
> 
> I wonder how much Makhachev's development is part of Nurmy's plan to retire earlier. People in AKA from the coaches to a couple fighters have said for a couple years now that he has more potential, but I think they're mainly defining it as being more well-rounded, which already could be true. His striking is way better offensively, and he has some of the best grappling in the division. Hopefully he will get a Top-10 guy next. Some guys like Lee already wanted no part in fighting him. The inevitable Gillespie match-up in the coming years is going to be insane.


He wants Gsp soon and Tony is next so that's a lot to ask him. Gsp is another animal but Khabib might be able to do it. I want to see the Gregor and Makhachev fight him but him beating Gsp and Tony puts him in the convo and he already is imo.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 8, 2019)

Dana said sure to Gsp fight when a fan asked him so I'm hyped.


----------



## Blacku (Sep 9, 2019)

Khabib is on another level man 


He made poirier look like an amateur

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 14, 2019)

People keep talking about Gaethje being Homer Simpson, but his defence these past 3 fights has been excellent (especially his patience, distance management, and with the retreats on the back-foot defensively). Even before that it was just his mind-set in brawls, and being irresponsible with distance management and impatience, not really glaring technical issues for him that he couldn't have fixed. He has that high guard, really good upper body movement, nice inside slips and parries some of the best counter-punching/kicking in the sport, has shown great head movement in this streak, especially against Cowboy, who was hitting Ferguson pretty regularly in their fight. He has really honed in on parrying/slipping straights, and rolling/blocking hooks and uppercuts, just constant switching, and sometimes the movements will be slight, and sometimes much more decisive and quick, often coming with counters. That makes it tough to get a read on him. Offensively, he has some of the best feints in the game, some of the best boxing and kicking in the pocket, is arguably the most powerful puncher in the division, has really good footwork on the front-foot when he pressures and cuts off the cage, has some of the best body-work in the division, and one of the best low kicking games in MMA history.

I think I'd favour him to knock Ferguson out, and he has the best shot in the division of stifling (Gillespie has by far the best chance in the pure wrestling sequences, and the power, but his assortment of striking threats/pressure is far behind Gaethje) and stopping Nurmy with strikes. Poirier and Alvarez were two of the best combination and body-punchers (when committed) in the sport when Gaethje fought them, two things which really trouble his style of defence, and they had to go through two of the grittiest, FOTY contenders, back and forth, to get through him (Johnson as well, who gave him some problems with similar attributes, and also went through a FOTY contender, but was stopped). That isn't something Nurmy and Ferguson can exploit to anywhere near the same degree, imo. Ferg isn't shy about going to the body, but he isn't as effective as either.

Gaethje's folkstyle wrestling background is an interesting factor as well, since we haven't seen Nurmy deal with a proven wrestler at the top level yet (Tibau, and Trujillo were probably the best on paper). He was an All-American Division 1 in a very tough 157-lbs class. He's been taken down off reactive shots in WSOF, but his hand fighting from rear standing to dictate exchanges and control, scrambling, and techniques like the granby roll, give him a lot of different escape routes from Normy's iron grip before he can establish control, which Poirier didn't have. He has a really strong clinch game as well, and actually lands low kicks and knees to the legs there. I think his body-work and low kicks would be keys in both match-ups, and obviously his punching ability.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 14, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> People keep talking about Gaethje being Homer Simpson, but his defence these past 3 fights has been excellent. Even before that it was just his mind-set in brawls, and being irresponsible with distance management, not really any technical issues for him that he couldn't have fixed. He has that high guard, really good upper body movement, nice inside slips and parries some of the best counter-punching/kicking in the sport, has shown great head movement in this streak, especially against Cowboy, who was hitting Ferguson pretty regularly in their fight. He has really honed in on parrying/slipping straights, and rolling/blocking hooks and uppercuts, just constant switching, and sometimes the movements will be slight, and sometimes much more decisive and quick, often coming with counters. That makes it tough to get a read on him. Offensively, he has some of the best feints in the game, some of the best boxing and kicking in the pocket, is arguably the most powerful puncher in the division, has really good footwork on the front-foot when he pressures and cuts off the cage, has some of the best body-work in the division, and one of the best low kicking games in MMA history.
> 
> I think I'd favour him to knock Ferguson out, and he has the best shot in the division of stifling (Gillespie has by far the best chance in the pure wrestling sequences, and the power, but his assortment of striking threats/pressure is far behind Gaethje) and stopping Nurmy with strikes. Poirier and Alvarez were two of the best combination and body-punchers (when committed) in the sport when Gaethje fought them, two things which really trouble his style of defence, and they had to go through two of the grittiest, FOTY contenders, back and forth, to get through him. That isn't something Nurmy and Ferguson can exploit to anywhere near the same degree, imo. Ferg isn't shy about going to the body, but he isn't as effective as either.
> 
> Gaethje's folkstyle wrestling background is an interesting factor as well, since we haven't seen Nurmy deal with a proven wrestler at the top level yet (Tibau, and Trujillo were probably the best on paper). He was an All-American Division 1 in a very tough 157-lbs class. He's been taken down off reactive shots in WSOF, but his hand fighting from rear standing to dictate exchanges and control, scrambling, and techniques like the granby roll, give him a lot of different escape routes from Normy's iron grip before he can establish control, which Poirier didn't have. He has a really strong clinch game as well, and actually lands low kicks and knees to the legs there. I think his body-work and low kicks would be keys in both match-ups, and obviously his punching ability.


Yeah we say that until Khabib is sucking the stamina out of him. Dustin was a badmatchup for Khabib and Khabib made him look like a child.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 14, 2019)

Now Tony might get knocked the fuck out.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 14, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Yeah we say that until Khabib is sucking the stamina out of him. Dustin was a badmatchup for Khabib and Khabib made him look like a child.



Gaethje and Gillespie fit the bill of being bad match-ups more than Poirier did (arguably more than Ferguson, even), and I said this before their fight. We saw that Poirier didn't have the wrestling chops to be comfortable enough to fight on the front-foot and pressure Nurmy, or attempt to break his grips before any control. We saw in the fight, he knew when he got into wrestling exchanges he couldn't do much, and only had the guillotine attempts, the sprawl/underhooks/whizzers against the fence, and he showed a couple switch attempts which got hilariously covered. Gaethje and Gillespie both have answers for that, which is the key in fighting Nurmy. When he gets control and his grip tight against the fence, there is not much guys can do. But to stop that, these two have a far higher chance than anyone else.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 15, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Gaethje and Gillespie fit the bill of being bad match-ups more than Poirier did (arguably more than Ferguson, even), and I said this before their fight. We saw that Poirier didn't have the wrestling chops to be comfortable enough to fight on the front-foot and pressure Nurmy, or attempt to break his grips before any control. We saw in the fight, he knew when he got into wrestling exchanges he couldn't do much, and only had the guillotine attempts, the sprawl/underhooks/whizzers against the fence, and he showed a couple switch attempts which got hilariously covered. Gaethje and Gillespie both have answers for that, which is the key in fighting Nurmy. When he gets control and his grip tight against the fence, there is not much guys can do. But to stop that, these two have a far higher chance than anyone else.


Still not goona save them imo. This guy is a  better Jon Jones. Gregor is the only one I see and Justin just has a puncher's chance.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 15, 2019)

Gaethje is becoming damn methodical in there, he was taking his time, landing punches and leg kicks, waiting for the right openings. He was actually outclassing Donald really early. 

I thought he'd be a bad match up for Donald, considering his slow starting and issues with pressure fighters. 

I'm skeptical if Justin can beat Khabib though, considering his showing in this fight
It was early on in his career so he's likely improved dramatically in this department, but if it's enough to deal Khabib is a different story.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 15, 2019)

Larcher said:


> Gaethje is becoming damn methodical in there, he was taking his time, landing punches and leg kicks, waiting for the right openings. He was actually outclassing Donald really early.
> 
> I thought he'd be a bad match up for Donald, considering his slow starting and issues with pressure fighters.
> 
> ...


If Khabib gets him on his back, it's over. Khabib trains with the best wreslers and yes even his family. Khabib has fought MJ,Edson,Conor,Al and Dustin. All of them have been strikers and more back to back. I don't see Justin having it to beat Khabib, he wants Tony and Gsp.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 15, 2019)

Khabib is invincible right now, one serious contest for GOAT tbh.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 15, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> If you guys had to guess the next current LW (not including guys from FW moving up) to blow up in popularity in the mainstream, who would it be?
> 
> Tony Ferguson
> Dustin Poirier
> ...





Larcher said:


> Justin if he got the chance would set the world on fire with his fighting style and leave an impression on casual viewers.



Damn, you have some good eyes @Larcher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 15, 2019)

Larcher said:


> Gaethje is becoming damn methodical in there, he was taking his time, landing punches and leg kicks, waiting for the right openings. He was actually outclassing Donald really early.
> 
> I thought he'd be a bad match up for Donald, considering his slow starting and issues with pressure fighters.
> 
> ...



Yeah, was pretty obvious Gaethje was a bad match-up for him, imo. What's interesting is that he out-classed him without even swarming him with pressure which Cerrone obviously struggles with. He played Cerrone's game, stayed in kicking range and out-kicked him (I thought one counter hurt his leg pretty bad), drew out counter opportunities with his defence, and still got the stoppage.

That was only 9 fights into his career. We saw Nurmy have issues with Agafonov on the feet, and overall against Magomedov (his most competitive fight, along with Tibau, but the latter didn't have much offence at all from either side, and was a lot of wall-n-stall). With that said, if Nurmy gets him down (especially against the fence), I don't see him doing much better than the rest, and he would most likely get mauled. But Gaethje is more equipped than anyone he has fought in stopping the initial TD attempts before he gets a grip and control with his hand fighting when he's rear standing, his scrambling, the granby roll, etc. Pretty much everyone else Nurmy has fought besides Tibau just conceded it and played his game since they didn't have the wrestling ability. I think Gaethje also has the clearly best chance to keep it in the centre, even if he gets taken down, where I don't think Nurmy would be as effective, although still very dangerous obviously.

I think his conditioning would be an issue later, but if he can avoid that grip/control and meet his force, I think Nurmy would experience some confidence/fatigue issues as well. As you pointed out though, Gaethje's grappling on the mat is a room for concern as we haven't seen him tested there for a prolonged period since he's hit his prime, but I think if you're banking on winning against Nurmy while you're on the mat, it's a losing proposition. Gaethje has better tools than anyone he has fought so far (including Ferguson) to keep himself away from that grip before he maintains any control on the mat.

How do you see Gaethje-Ferg going?


----------



## Larcher (Sep 15, 2019)

I actually think Gaethje could beat Ferg, he's way too hittable and people with lesser punching power have dropped him, so he'd be in a lot of trouble if Gaethje lands clean on him which I think is bound to happen.

I'll never doubt Tony's sheer will power tho and if the fight draws out past the 2nd round Tony will pick him apart.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 15, 2019)

Larcher said:


> I actually think Gaethje could beat Ferg, he's way too hittable and people with lesser punching power have dropped him, so he'd be in a lot of trouble if Gaethje lands clean on him which I think is bound to happen.
> 
> I'll never doubt Tony's sheer will power tho and if the fight draws out past the 2nd round Tony will pick him apart.



Agreed. He has been dropped by Johnson, Trujillo, Vannata, Lee (although might have been off-balanced for this one), and Pettis. He also had issues with the low kicks of Barboza and RDA, as well as some of their set-ups to the body. Gaethje is a better low kicker than both, imo (though they're both top class in that regard). He doesn't have the combination punching and body-work of an Alvarez or Poirier to take as much of an advantage of Gaethje's high guard/upper body movement defence either (and Gaethje has been moving his head more on retreats now too, so he doesn't stay stationary as much).

I wouldn't favour him over Nurmy (wouldn't favour any LW, currently or in the past), but I think he might actually have a better chance stylistically than Ferg (I think Ferg's biggest strengths in that match-up is his proven conditioning/out-put/elbows from bottom/long limbs in scrambles and submission attempts, even against damage and being dominated early). Gaethje moved away from wrestling more because his conditioning took a hit, especially in college with the sequences there. I think he has the ability to prevent Nurmy from grabbing onto him to establish control better than anyone besides Gillespie, but I don't have much faith in his conditioning when Nurmy gets to him the longer it goes (he's going to have to really damage him before then). I think the damage their legs, especially Ferg's, would take, would shorten the gap though.

LW is amazing. You can go down to the bottom 25 guys, and find great match-ups with ranked fighters. The talent in the division is something else.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 15, 2019)

Yeah, the Lw division is great, probably the most diverse as well in terms of styles which makes it all the more interesting.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 15, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Agreed. He has been dropped by Johnson, Trujillo, Vannata, Lee (although might have been off-balanced for this one), and Pettis. He also had issues with the low kicks of Barboza and RDA, as well as some of their set-ups to the body. Gaethje is a better low kicker than both, imo (though they're both top class in that regard). He doesn't have the combination punching and body-work of an Alvarez or Poirier to take as much of an advantage of Gaethje's high guard/upper body movement defence either (and Gaethje has been moving his head more on retreats now too, so he doesn't stay stationary as much).
> 
> I wouldn't favour him over Nurmy (wouldn't favour any LW, currently or in the past), but I think he might actually have a better chance stylistically than Ferg (I think Ferg's biggest strengths in that match-up is his proven conditioning/out-put/elbows from bottom/long limbs in scrambles and submission attempts, even against damage and being dominated early). Gaethje moved away from wrestling more because his conditioning took a hit, especially in college with the sequences there. I think he has the ability to prevent Nurmy from grabbing onto him to establish control better than anyone besides Gillespie, but I don't have much faith in his conditioning when Nurmy gets to him the longer it goes (he's going to have to really damage him before then). I think the damage their legs, especially Ferg's, would take, would shorten the gap though.
> 
> LW is amazing. You can go down to the bottom 25 guys, and find great match-ups with ranked fighters. The talent in the division is something else.


That's why being like Khabib in my eyes makes him GOAT. The LW is too much and there will always be somebody great and somebody new. I still think Khabib has some work to do.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 21, 2019)

Fun fight night card blemished by stupid unified rules era nonsense. These types of cards make you miss PRIDE, and realize how much better their rule-set and structure were (and was peak MMA in that sense). Judging fights as a whole, rewarding finishing attempts, yellow carding for stalling, not abusing wall-n-stall and cage hugging, not rewarding control with no advancement of position, sub attempts, or damage done, etc.

Grasso would have won a clear UD with PRIDE scoring. Esparza's few minutes of control in guard with no damage and never coming close to finishing the fight sees her get a win, when Grasso hurt her multiple times, nearly finished her standing and with that armbar attempt. Grasso was still rearing to go after the fight ended, and Esparza was beat up and huffing and puffing on her stool.. PRIDE for 10 years had like ~20 or so controversial decisions, including only a handful, or a couple more legit robberies. We've had many years alone in UFC that surpassed that.

And the retards at UFC still not fixing the glove issues. PRIDE's gloves were the absolute best for MMA competition, and these dummies are too dense to realize this. It seems like every card has at least one bad eye-poke these days (which barely happened in PRIDE, and the a couple of the ones I can remember were not accidental). Forcing your hands into a fist is the way to go. The minimal grappling advantage the UFC gloves have is barely noticeable in actual performance, and the issues they cause are far worse (and fighters are incentivized a free eye-poke since there is essentially no penalty for the first one):


----------



## pat pat (Sep 27, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Khabib is invincible right now, one serious contest for GOAT tbh.


 personally I will wait , it's mma we never know lol, but he is one of the greatest ever period


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 2, 2019)

Well he's in the conversation for sure, if he gets past Tony that's a big IF then what's next?

Personally don't think he can best GSP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 2, 2019)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Well he's in the conversation for sure, if he gets past Tony that's a big IF then what's next?
> 
> Personally don't think he can best GSP.


OBVIOUSLY he is in conversation, the dude is a genius.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

Damn this place is dead.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 16, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Damn this place is dead.


Adensasya will bring us back to the glory days :: 
mma as a whole doesnt feel big these days, I WONDER why.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Adensasya will bring us back to the glory days ::
> mma as a whole doesnt feel big these days, I WONDER why.


Everyone should be going crazy. Colby and Usman, BMF Belt. Khabib,Jones and now Izzy.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 18, 2019)

Maycee barber and Joe lauzon but on great performances


----------



## Lurko (Oct 19, 2019)

Barber and Reyes we're the only things I was truly looking for. More Ufc Stars please.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 21, 2019)

MMA is as great as ever, but no stars are being built and the stars of yesteryear are gone. (Conor, Rousey, GSP, Brock)

They really really missed the boat building up Mighty Mouse's star. Sure he's small, but they had something there they didn't take advantage of.

They better not fuck up the marketing on Izzy.


----------



## Bump (Oct 26, 2019)

bellator 232 stream link? all my sites seem to not be showing it


----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2019)

Sad for Ben. I think he's too cocky. He's also out of prime imo.


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 2, 2019)

So.. Rozenstruik just 1-touched Arlovski in under a minute to add him to the list of early first round KO's  That guy has some seeerious power.. If he can get past wrestlers we might just have a second Ngannou in the division.. 

Can you imagine those two fighting? 10 seconds of positioning, 8 seconds of finding their distance, 6 seconds of feinting, 1 second interaction resulting in one of them going to sleep..There's no ffing waaaaay that fight goes longer than 30 seconds

Then again, we said the same about Ngannou-Lewis..


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Nov 2, 2019)

nice KO by Lee.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 2, 2019)

Fullmetal said:


> nice KO by Lee.


Gregor no!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 3, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I don't think he will make LW again, but Masvidal is a wild card. He has been one of my favourite fighters for like a decade now, and he is naturally the most consistently funny personality in MMA post-Serra and Nick Diaz, imo. If he managed to sneak in a fight against Diaz at 165-lbs or something, I think he would run with it.



Damn, I called this shit last year. Only thing off was the weight by a few pounds. I called that long before he beat Till and had that whole Edwards situation blow up too, or the Askren KO (he was coming off the Wonderboy loss too, his only decisive loss at WW - he's now 15-4 at WW with 9 (T)KOs, and 3 of those losses were incredibly even/competitive split decisions).

My boy is a superstar . Who would have thought back in the Bodog and Sengoku days, Masvidal would realize his potential like this, and not make stupid decisions/coast to lose more split/coin flip decisions (Palomino, Henderson, Larkin, Khabilov) and a couple robberies sprinkled in (Daley, Iaquinta), than arguably anyone else. So many fans were calling him boring during his Strikeforce and early UFC run, and now so many are on the train.

This narrative of 4th/5th round Diaz is so dumb. Dude has lost 3/4 of those rounds in his career, and got absolutely washed in 2 of them by Henderson (who Masvidal had extremely close/competitive rounds with late, and the fight overall could have went either way too, while Diaz took a beating). The 5th against McGregor, a career FW with well known confidence/conditioning issues, is the only fight that points to him having real success that late in fights. While Diaz has been beaten up to the legs and head a lot throughout his career, he has never taken that type of beating to the body before. It would have definitely affected his output/pace in the 4th/5th rounds. He was hurt multiple times from body kicks (dropped down once too), and was reeling multiple times from body punches as well. Diaz was already down 30-26 as well, almost no reason to believe he had a real shot at winning the fight.





I said Masvidal would beat him down everywhere before the fight like RDA/Henderson/Thomson did (Diaz struggles with top guys who mix it up with their boxing, kicking, clinch, and wrestling/mat games), and that's what happened.







Masvidal at WW is also the most powerful fighter he fought since Guillard at LW (since Gomi was washed). He has 9 (T)KO stoppages in 15 wins at the weight now, and nearly put out Pearson too, and had Maia in real trouble at the end of the 1st. Unfortunately some of his AFC fights aren't available anymore, but he's always been more powerful at the weight.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 16, 2019)

Overeem vs. Rozenstruik is happening I see..

I hope Reem learned from the Ngannou fight, because the way I see it, out of all possible futures, I feel Overeem gets brutally knocked out in every single one of them. Unless he drastically changed his own game..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 16, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Damn, I called this shit last year. Only thing off was the weight by a few pounds. I called that long before he beat Till and had that whole Edwards situation blow up too, or the Askren KO (he was coming off the Wonderboy loss too, his only decisive loss at WW - he's now 15-4 at WW with 9 (T)KOs, and 3 of those losses were incredibly even/competitive split decisions).
> 
> My boy is a superstar . Who would have thought back in the Bodog and Sengoku days, Masvidal would realize his potential like this, and not make stupid decisions/coast to lose more split/coin flip decisions (Palomino, Henderson, Larkin, Khabilov) and a couple robberies sprinkled in (Daley, Iaquinta), than arguably anyone else. So many fans were calling him boring during his Strikeforce and early UFC run, and now so many are on the train.
> 
> ...


Real Pride never dies. 305 Man.


----------



## Yahiko (Nov 17, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Khabib is invincible right now, one serious contest for GOAT tbh.


Do you think he needs to be a double champ to be considered a GOAT?
What if he retires undefeated having fought in only lightweight division?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 17, 2019)

Yahiko said:


> Do you think he needs to be a double champ to be considered a GOAT?
> What if he retires undefeated having fought in only lightweight division?



I honestly don't know.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 17, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I honestly don't know.


If he beats Tony then he's GOAT to me.Jones gotta beat Izzy or at least Stipe.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 17, 2019)

Lurker said:


> If he beats Tony then he's GOAT to me.Jones gotta beat Izzy or at least Stipe.



Nah, Jones is all set. 

To be honest, this stuff is almost always not known after like a decade after.


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 17, 2019)

Yahiko said:


> Do you think he needs to be a double champ to be considered a GOAT?
> What if he retires undefeated having fought in only lightweight division?



Two belts helps your resume but it's definitely not a requirement. Otherwise heavyweights are almost by definition excluded from the GOAT talk simply because they can't move weightclasses.

But yeah, if Khabib beats Tony the same way he's beaten everyone else, he'd be the the single most dominant fighter and champion in UFC history. Not just because he'd have cleared the division. Not just because he'd be 29 - 0. But because he'd have done it in arguably the most stacked division in the sport. 

He's dominated RDA, Dustin, Conor (and everyone else) so he's not lacking quality competition. If he adds Tony to that list it's clear that he's simply on an entirely different level. Which is what being the GOAT means.

When you make champions and champion caliber fighters look like untalented children, you don't need to move weight classes to prove anything.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Nov 17, 2019)

I want Max Khabib if Tony loses.


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 17, 2019)

Lurker said:


> I want Max Khabib if Tony loses.



Do you hate Max or something? 

He doesn't have the power to keep Khabib from marching forward, Khabib doesn't get tired and he's not stopping the takedown. He'll get mauled the worse than anything we've seen so far..


----------



## Lurko (Nov 17, 2019)

Nihonjin said:


> Do you hate Max or something?
> 
> He doesn't have the power to keep Khabib from marching forward, Khabib doesn't get tired and he's not stopping the takedown. He'll get mauled the worse than anything we've seen so far..


Got to make him the GOAT so beating Max will help.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 17, 2019)

I wonder if Reyes will be the one to beat Jones. A lot of bad blood.


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 18, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Got to make him the GOAT so beating Max will help.



Even though Max is fantastic at featherweight, I honestly don't think beating an undersized fighter that has never won as a lightweight will do anything for Khabib.

If he manages to get passed Tony, I'd love to see him fight Gaethje and Kevin Lee depending on if they keep winning. Simply because they seem to pose challenges we haven't seen him deal with yet, stylistically.

If he mauls them or they lose prematurely, it's GSP. If he mauls him like everyone else, it's retirement and undisputed timeless GOAT status with a records somewhere between 30-0 and 32-0. I can see it happening too..


----------



## Kuya (Nov 24, 2019)

I like Kevin Lee against Khabib tbh, not as a favorite, but as a spoil

not long ago, Kevin Lee was a potential "future face of the UFC"


----------



## wileykat (Nov 28, 2019)

Anderson Silva is the GOAT. FOH boney Jones.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Dec 8, 2019)

Damn the Reem got a brutal lip cut

edit:


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm so happy Jairzinho opted to just walk off. Yes, technically you keep punching and he could've lost a decision because of that had the ref not stopped it, but the Reem was done. The way he got sat down with his head leaning against the cage and his arms by his side, he wasn't gonna defend anything.  If Jairzinho full power punched him in that position he might've done worse damage to the Reem than Ngannou did.. If not outright kill him.

I gotta say though, Alistair definitely learned from his Ngannou fight. I never expected him to win for nearly 5 rounds straight. Really good gameplan and execution. But when I saw his hands go down in the last 30 seconds of the fight due to fatigue I knew what was gonna happen..


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Dec 15, 2019)

AND NEWWWWWW


----------



## Lurko (Dec 15, 2019)

I knew Mad Max was going down tonight. I was right and fucking Colby blew it last minute...


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 15, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> What White says hardly ever matters, and he's already looking to low-ball Ferg with the "if he accepts my offer" talk.
> 
> Looks like the Holloway-Volk talks are heating up. I've been high on Volkanovski for years now, but his debut, and especially performance vs Hirota (who was a solid, underrated [outside of JMMA fans] 145-155lber for a while), who he dominated. In general he has shut out, stopped, or dominated everyone he has fought. Multiple 10-8 rounds in this run, doesn't give guys an inch. Holloway is one of the bigger weight-cutters in the sport, and I think it catches up to him. He has had a great run, but Volkanovski is a big, stocky, strong FW that can match his size. The strongest he will have ever faced, very quick, really strong in the clinch positions, but extremely crafty as well (will be the best clinch fighter he has fought, does a lot of great work with his entries into it, and sequences from it, through both his strikes and TD attempts), pressures well with his footwork, jab, angling and feints, decent kicks he will attempt at least (and might be improved). He can keep Holloway on the back-foot where his striking is much worse, especially defensively. Even though it was a slow fight, he managed to shut out Aldo, coming off two very impressive knockouts. Aldo had never lost a decision until that found (or a 3-rounder, where he is much more dangerous as a finisher, aside from the Azevedo fight, which was at LW). 3-0'ing him like that was very impressive, in Rio no less. Even against Holloway, Aldo was right there competing with him evenly through the first 2 rounds of the rematch, and was up 2-0 in the first fight before Holloway's out-put, conditioning, and durability got the better of him.
> 
> ...






Fight went close to what I thought it'd look like. I was surprised at how easily Holloway broke the clinch attempts though. Strong use of leverage with his height on those clinch breaks and the forearm posts.

Volk's low kicks continued to improve like I thought could happen, completely stifled Holloway's jab and switch-hitting, which just made him look really ordinary when he can't build off that momentum. His feints are some of the best in MMA, and his broken rhythm is so tough to dial in on. Holloway also still can't fight well on the back-foot.

Volk's ability to stick to a game-plan, and ones of significantly varying degrees against top tier guys now in Mendes, Aldo, and Holloway (arguably the best 3 fight run ever in the division) is up there with the ATG game-planners in MMA history. Dude essentially just shut out (unless you have Holloway the last round) the 2 greatest FWs of all-time b2b, completely nullified their offensive game. And he proved he could pressure and have the tools to stop a Top-10 all-time FW in Mendes, one of the most explosive and dangerous counter-punchers (even if you thought he was past it), hard low kicker, and one of the GOAT blast doubles (retired with a 100% TDD too), come back from being hurt, and stop him. He's not just an out-fighter like he's shown against Aldo and Holloway. Technically he's continuing to improve as well. It's going to be tough to beat this guy, and I've thought that for years now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 15, 2019)

*Colby:* Infinite gas tank, granite chin, undeniable wrestling, unbreakable heart, nerves of steel, decent striking.
*Usman:* Infinite gas tank, granite chin, undeniable wrestling, unbreakable heart, nerves of steel, decent striking, *power*.

As obnoxious as Colby has been the past year(s?) and even though he lost, he definitely proved himself yet again. Both of them are on an _entirely _different level than the rest of the division.

I don't see anyone besides Usman keeping up with Colby and I don't see anyone besides Colby being able to hang with Usman. 
I honestly think they destroy the entire top 10 the same way they did Woodley and Lawler respectively. You can't one-shot them, you can't control the pace, you sure as fuck don't dictate where the fight takes place and you can't outlast them. Seriously who's beating these two?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 16, 2019)

i think people will be surprised at how masvidal fares against usman, dude is an absolute wizard with the hands and has way more power than covington who rocked and buzzed usman multiple times in their fight 

if usman doesn't consistently get mas against the cage and keep him there mas has a solid chance to upset

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 16, 2019)

afgpride said:


> i think people will be surprised at how masvidal fares against usman, dude is an absolute wizard with the hands and has way more power than covington who rocked and buzzed usman multiple times in their fight
> 
> if usman doesn't consistently get mas against the cage and keep him there mas has a solid chance to upset



I don't think Colby ever rocked Usman, but he did sting him a few times. But the only reason that happened is because they were straight up kickboxing. I'm quite sure Usman wouldn't straight up kickbox Masvidal and I don't think Masvidal can stop Usman from pressing him to the cage and smothering him for 25 minutes.. 

I'm not saying Masvidal, can't win, but he'll need to sleep him like he did Till or Askren and that's possible, but not likely..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 16, 2019)

Nihonjin said:


> I don't think Colby ever rocked Usman, but he did sting him a few times. But the only reason that happened is because they were straight up kickboxing. I'm quite sure Usman wouldn't straight up kickbox Masvidal and I don't think Masvidal can stop Usman from pressing him to the cage and smothering him for 25 minutes..
> 
> I'm not saying Masvidal, can't win, but he'll need to sleep him like he did Till or Askren and that's possible, but not likely..


yeah, doubt usman will try to trade with masvidal, his striking defense looked pretty bad against colby and that'll very likely end badly for him

mas has good wrestling though, not insanely far off from colby's, and that's why i think he'll surprise people. i don't see usman simply deciding to eviscerate mas by devouring him in the clinch for 5 rounds and having no resistance to it especially with mas's really good clinchwork and close distance striking; usman will pay a bit of a toll to put his weight on him and get his knees and elbows in, and will have to pressure forward and close the distance to bring it there to begin with which always has its risks 

it'll be a very interesting fight


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 17, 2019)

afgpride said:


> it'll be a very interesting fight



No argument there man.

I remember feeling bad for Ngannou when he had to fight Cain and honestly, to this day I believe my logic was solid. Ngannou got drained and traumatized by Stipe so badly that he pretty much didn't throw any strikes at all in his next fight, because hew as scared of getting tired.  So to then have him face arguably the greatest HW champion to do it at that point, who's a wrestler with and endless gas tank.. On paper it was a disaster waiting to happen for him but in reality it clearly wasn't  

If I was a betting man, I'd put my money on Usman, but I'm not a betting man because in reality, Masvidal could als baptize him in less than 5 seconds. That match up is a definitely in the 'who the fuck knows' category given Jesus' new attitude, regardless of what 'should' happen on paper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 21, 2019)

Cejudo finally stripped of the flyweight title. Strange he's fine with the Benavidez loss being unavenged, but he clearly won't make 125-lbs anymore.

Maybe Benavidez finally holds gold and gets appreciated for being a Top-20 P4P fighter of all-time. Still crazy a fighter as great as him has never held gold before, whether in DREAM, WEC, or UFC. I think he's been past it for a little while though, but he's still so good obviously. Daico is definitely the next best flyweight in their division, so it makes sense. Benavidez's resume would be even more insane if he picked up this win:

Curran
Yahya
Torres
Fabiano
Wineland
Urushitani
McCall
Uyenoyama
Formigax2
Elliott
Ortizx2
Moraga
Bagautinov
Makovsky
Cejudo

The Cejudo fight was controversial and could have gone either way though. 4 of his 5 losses are to the flyweight and bantamweight GOATs, and he gave each of them a super close/competitive split decision. Only been stopped once by a GOAT candidate, and his only other loss was a controversial split decision to Pettis that most thought he won.

Just rewatched Daico/Pantoja, and man, UFC continues to be terrible at promoting with how low that fight was on the card (both dudes were ranked too!). That ended up being easily one of the Top-3 to 5 best fights of 2019.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 21, 2019)

KZ/Edgar went almost exactly how I thought it'd go, thought the counter from KZ would come off a kick attempt from Edgar though. So dumb of Edgar to take this fight when he's been cutting down to 135-lbs (and Sandhagen was a high risk/low reward debut), but he's a warrior, just unfortunate when his balls outweigh his brain. He's been past it for a little while now, but the size disadvantage he has been at for the past decade+, being 1-2 weight classes apart, tens of pounds, against many guys he's fought, has finally caught up to his chin. Speed has always been a significant part of his game, and allowing for those GOAT level transitions and phase-shifting from his striking to his wrestling. He used to be so crafty and tricky, like arguably the best knee taps and disguising it with his jab, but those aspects which made him an ATG just don't work at this stage of his career.

KZ is a hail Mary elbow away from being 7-1 since 2011 though, and a 4 fight win streak. Only loss being to Aldo, outside of the poor decision to engage Rodriguez in the last second in a fight he was about to win on the cards, literally the closest a fighter could come to winning a fight, but falling short. He's always been one of the best boxers in the division, especially on the counters and combinations, but he's been more patient in creating openings in recent fights. If he gets that early sting, he's as good as any finisher in the sport when he smells blood.

He has a far better chance at beating Volkanovski than Magomedsharipov or Rodriguez, imo. When Holloway was reigning, I was saying Volkanovski would beat him, and KZ could potentially beat him. If Holloway doesn't get the next shot with Volkanovski needing surgery on his broken hand (and a Holloway rematch doesn't really make sense), a KZ-Holloway fight would be an absolute war, maybe one of the best fights ever. KZ would have deserved a title shot after beating up Ortega, but he pulled out, and even though he shouldn't have lost to Rodriguez, it was still last year and it's only been 2 wins since. ZM-Rodriguez seems like a no brainer as well, but definitely 5 rounds which ZM and his team want. Ortega doesn't even factor in here imo, and his #2 ranking is gross. I want to see him fight someone like Emmett or Burgos.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2019)

Anybody watch busan


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 31, 2019)

Apparently RIZIN forced Horiguchi to take fights with a torn ACL. Historically, the Japanese have been great at ruining their own stars, so retarded. Would be insane if he beat Caldwell with the injury. 

Horiguchi-Asakura was easily Upset of the Year, imo. This kind of taints it a bit, but Asakura is definitely legit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blanco (Jan 15, 2020)

No one wants to talk about Conor vs Cowboy?

I see people rooting for Cowboy as if McGregor is rusty. I think people are underestimating Conor, I saw him get smashed by Khabib but I think he did pretty well until round 2 when Conor got caught by the right hook. Conor did get smashed but he did put up a better fight against Khabib then most of Khabib's opponents at 155, and this is Conor against his toughest nightmare match-up lol. That was a little over 1 year ago really, so Conor is not that rusty.

But Cowboy can win this though, he could actually just try to take Conor down & wear him out for a few rounds and outpoint him, or just catch Conor with a clean hit. Everyone knows Conor's holes, but it's not easy to take him down when Conor still has power in his left hand plus he also has decent takedown defense.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 15, 2020)

I honestly think Conor lights him up and makes it look easy, much like he did everyone else except Khabib.. But you never know. Looking forward to it either way


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 19, 2020)

Lmao ahaha wtf was that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 19, 2020)

Damnit


----------



## Lurko (Jan 19, 2020)

CONOR DESTROYED HIM.


----------



## Sequester (Jan 19, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> Lmao ahaha wtf was that



exactly what i came here to say

wtf was that??


----------



## Blanco (Jan 19, 2020)

Knew it McGregor is still good.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 19, 2020)

Told ya..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jan 19, 2020)

He knocked him so fast that it looked set up. Didn't even break a sweat. The minute that kick set in Cerrone was toasted. 
Next fight is gonna be huge.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 25, 2020)

McGregor beats a washed, burnt out, unranked Cerrone that has already fought *five times* in a 364 day period (including getting KO’d In his last two outings), in a completely irrelevant weight class to Khabib and his fans LAP it up the same as if he just beat a top 5 ranked lightweight contender in the proper weight class. 

Some of you guys are such easy marks.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 26, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> McGregor beats a *washed*, burnt out, unranked Cerrone



Ahh, k.
Definitely taking note of this so I don't accidentally take you serious ever again lol


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 26, 2020)

Nihonjin said:


> Ahh, k.
> Definitely taking note of this so I don't accidentally take you serious ever again lol


Age 37? Check.

Fought 5 times in a *364 day* period? (seriously, do you have any idea how hard that is to do, and what kind of damage that does to the body, especially at his age fighting the level of competition he's fighting?) Check.

Lost his last two before McGregor by TKO? Check.

Where is the lie? This fight was a gimmie for Conor.

He got to fight a guy coming off two losses and an insane year-long schedule that put him through the wringer already instead of a ranked contender at 155 or 170 in the proper weight-class. The fight was tailor made to make Conor look good. The only reason they made this fight was to get Conor his confidence back and get fans like you to think "He's back".


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 26, 2020)

What happened to Nick Diaz fighting again?


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 26, 2020)

Disorder said:


> What happened to Nick Diaz fighting again?


Did you see his interview on Ariel about a month ago?

That dude shouldn't go anywhere near a cage.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 26, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Did you see his interview on Ariel about a month ago?
> 
> That dude shouldn't go anywhere near a cage.



I love the Diaz bros but Nick has never come off well in interviews. Some fighters need MMA to stay on the straight and narrow and I think Nick is one of those guys. Taking away fighting from him during the prime of his life clearly didn't have a good effect on him to say the least. Unless there's genuine signs of brain damage I'd be okay with seeing him in there with a Mike Perry-tier fighter just to see where he's at.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 27, 2020)

Disorder said:


> I love the Diaz bros but Nick has never come off well in interviews. Some fighters need MMA to stay on the straight and narrow and I think Nick is one of those guys. Taking away fighting from him during the prime of his life clearly didn't have a good effect on him to say the least. Unless there's genuine signs of brain damage I'd be okay with seeing him in there with a Mike Perry-tier fighter just to see where he's at.


He really didn't look well in his last interview imo. It didn't seem like Nick Diaz just being Nick Diaz. 
That being said, doubt he's gonna fight again unless they give him a big name and a big payday. I don't see him coming back to fight a regular contender.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 27, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Age 37? Check.



Yoel's 42..



> Fought 5 times in a *364 day* period?



Pretty sure Cerrone's been averaging 4 fights a year for well over a decade now. 



> Lost his last two before McGregor by TKO? Check.



He got TKO'd Gaethje. Gaethje _flatlined _Vick and Barboza. And Cerrone lasted longer than both Barboza and Vick combined. Gaethje's just a savage.



> Where is the lie? This fight was a gimmie for Conor.



- Cerrone nearly ripped Perry's arm off a little over a year ago.
- Completely destroyed Hernandez a year ago.
- Outclassed Iaquinta a 8 months ago
- Had a reasonably competitive fight with Ferguson that got stopped by a doctor because Cerrone blew his nose. It's not unthinkable that he wins that fight (even though the momentum was clearly in Ferguson's favor).
- Cerrone has a crazy ground game and the most fucking headkick KO's in UFC history.

I never said you're lying, I just think you're an idiot for saying Cerrone's washed. You don't know what you're talking about.



> He got to fight a guy coming off two losses and an insane year-long schedule that put him through the wringer already instead of a ranked contender at 155 or 170 in the proper weight-class. The fight was tailor made to make Conor look good.



Cerrone's literally ranked top 5 at 155 and he's actually _better _when he doesn't have to cut weight..



> The only reason they made this fight was to get Conor his confidence back and get fans like you to think "He's back".



Spoken like a true forum-psychologist..


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 27, 2020)

Nihonjin said:


> Yoel's 42..


Is Yoel fighting *5 times in less than a year* against divisional top 5 contenders at his age? 

Has Yoel fought *81 times* across three different combat sports like Cowboy has?

I'll answer both questions for you.

1. No, he hasn't.
2. He has 17 total fights. Cowboy literally has over quadruple the amount of fight mileage as Yoel.



Nihonjin said:


> Pretty sure Cerrone's been averaging *4 fights a year for well over a decade now.*


Exactly. 

There is a price to pay for that and it's showing.



Nihonjin said:


> He got TKO'd Gaethje. Gaethje _flatlined _Vick and Barboza. And Cerrone lasted longer than both Barboza and Vick combined. Gaethje's just a savage.


Irrelevant to my point.



Nihonjin said:


> - Cerrone nearly ripped Perry's arm off a little over a year ago.


Okay?


Nihonjin said:


> - Completely destroyed Hernandez a year ago.


Okay?


Nihonjin said:


> - Outclassed Iaquinta a 8 months ago


Okay?


Nihonjin said:


> - Had a reasonably competitive fight with Ferguson that got stopped by a doctor because Cerrone blew his nose. It's not unthinkable that he wins that fight (even though the momentum was clearly in Ferguson's favor).


He was comfortably losing that fight. Can anything happen in MMA? Sure, I've been watching for 20 years and count no one out, but conventional logic had that fight only getting worse for him. Even if he had won, that doesn't impact the validity of my point about Cerrone being worn out at all.


Nihonjin said:


> - Cerrone has a crazy ground game and the most fucking headkick KO's in UFC history.


Okay?



Nihonjin said:


> I never said you're lying, I just think you're an idiot for saying Cerrone's washed. You don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Cerrone's literally ranked top 5 at 155 and he's actually _better _when he doesn't have to cut weight..


Listing off his achievements is cool and all, but what you can't seem to wrap your brain around is the toll fighting *5 times in less than a year against top contenders* takes on your body, especially at that age *and* with the amount of fight mileage he has under his belt. Forget the fights, how about the back to back to back to back to back training camps* on top* of the punishment he took in those fights and *minimal* recovery time he had between each fight/camp? You call me an idiot when you're the one who has actually tricked himself into believing Conor didn't beat a worn out Cerrone *coming off two TKO losses *because he "didn't cut weight". That might just be the dumbest thing I've ever read on this forum.

But like I said, Dana's a marketing genius. He's got you drinking the Conor Kool-Aid again and that's good for business.

You seem to think I'm challenging you on whether or not Cerrone's a great, high-level fighter with plenty of noteworthy and impressive victories, records and achievements. *I'm not.*


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 27, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Is Yoel fighting *5 times in less than a year* against divisional top 5 contenders at his age?



Never said he was.



> Exactly.
> There is a price to pay for that and it's showing.



Your whole argument is that he's been fighting year round and therefore under performs. Ignoring the fact that this is literally the only Cerrone we know. It's as moot as a point can get.



> He was comfortably losing that fight.



Thought it was 1-1? Either way, he looked perfectly fine that fight.



> Even if he had won, that doesn't impact the validity of my point about Cerrone being worn out at all.



So if Cerrone beat Ferguson you'd still call him washed..? I'm not even going to address the rest of this post then.
The fact that you're willing to downplay Cerrone for no fucking reason, just to not give Conor any credit is a bit silly.

You do you though.[/quote][/quote]


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 27, 2020)

Nihonjin said:


> Never said he was.


Then why bring up his age?



Nihonjin said:


> Your whole argument is that he's been fighting year round *and therefore under performs.* Ignoring the fact that *this is literally the only Cerrone we know. It's as moot as a point can get.*


Correct.

It's moot? How so? Is Cerrone immune to the long term impacts of frequent contests?  Is this something I should just ignore and not take into consideration or factor into why he may have under performed? 

He's gonna be forced to take at least 6 months now with his broken nose and orbital. When he's back I'm sure he'll be somewhat rejuvenated and look decent in his next contest win or lose.



Nihonjin said:


> Thought it was 1-1? Either way, he looked perfectly fine that fight.


Judges had Ferguson winning both rounds.


Fight metric stats show Ferguson landing more shots than Cerrone in both rounds and landing a higher percentage of his strikes than Cerrone. 

Was it a competitive fight? Sure, reasonably. But Ferguson was comfortably winning. According to the scorecards, he could have let Cowboy win the third round and he still would have taken home a  unanimous decision.



Nihonjin said:


> So if Cerrone beat Ferguson you'd still call him washed..? I'm not even going to address the rest of this post then.
> The fact that you're willing to downplay Cerrone for no fucking reason, just to not give Conor any credit is a bit silly.


First of all, he didn't beat Ferguson.

No reason? I've given you a plethora of reasons why Cerrone wasn't a good measuring stick for McGregor in this instance.

And yeah, he was washed. Dude was put through the wringer this year with his last two outings being stoppage losses against former champions on winstreaks. I'd call anyone with the schedule he Cerrone had this year washed by the time they reached McGregor. I'd tell you Khabib was washed if he had taken on that exact same schedule with the same frequency. Even if he won them all. It's not an insult, it's the truth. He was clearly burnt out.

You want to see where McGregor is *really* at? Give him a Poirier, Gaethje, Felder, or Lee in the* proper* weight class. Give him a contender who is in their prime, on a win streak or who just challenged for a title. Give him somebody *relevant to the title picture* that hasn't already fought four times this year and been stopped twice before reaching him. He beats someone like that even by a boring decision and I'll be the first one to praise him.

But fighting a worn down 55'er at 170 where neither of them are ranked and "He's Back!!" and suddenly deserves a title shot  at 55 or 70? Get out of here with that nonsense, lol.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 28, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Then why bring up his age?



You brought up age.



> It's moot? How so? Is Cerrone immune to the long term impacts of frequent contests?



Not relevant.



> Is this something I should just ignore and not take into consideration or factor into why he may have under performed?



In general? Sure. But I don't see a reason to suggest this particular version of Cowboy was significantly diminished from the one we normally see. He just got blitzed.  It happens.



> Was it a competitive fight? Sure, reasonably.



That's all I'm saying.  You don't go from a competitive fight with Tony Ferguson to "you're here to make X look good".



> First of all, he didn't beat Ferguson.



You're the one that brought up the hypothetical lol.



> And yeah, he was washed. Dude was put through the wringer this year with his last two outings being stoppage losses against former champions on winstreaks. I'd call anyone with the schedule he Cerrone had this year washed by the time they reached McGregor. I'd tell you Khabib was washed if he had taken on that exact same schedule with the same frequency. Even if he won them all. It's not an insult, it's the truth. He was clearly burnt out.



K.



> You want to see where McGregor is *really* at? Give him a Poirier, Gaethje, Felder, or Lee in the* proper* weight class. Give him a contender who is in their prime, on a win streak or who just challenged for a title.



Cerrone is ranked above half the people you listed.. :|



> Give him somebody *relevant to the title picture* that hasn't already fought four times this year and been stopped twice before reaching him.



K.



> But fighting a worn down 55'er at 170 where neither of them are ranked and "He's Back!!" and suddenly deserves a title shot  at 55 or 70? Get out of here with that nonsense, lol.



Who are you even talking to at this point?    Never once argued he should get a title shot..


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 28, 2020)

Nihonjin said:


> You brought up age.


You’re literally the one who brought up Yoel’s age. 

When I mentioned Cerrone’s age, I also provided context about his career activity and why age is a relevant factor when looking at everything in totality.

You on the other hand, simply said “Yoel is 42” for whatever reason.



> Not relevant.


Absolutely relevant. Just because you can’t refute it doesn’t mean it’s irrelevant.



> *In general? Sure.*But I don't see a reason to suggest this particular version of Cowboy was significantly diminished from the one we normally see. He just got blitzed.  It happens.


You’re right dude. 5 camps, 5 fights, 4 weight cuts to 155, 11 rounds of fighting and 2 straight TKO losses all in less than a year without much recovery in between any of it didn’t diminish him in the slightest because “He’s Cowboy”. How silly of me.



> That's all I'm saying.  You don't go from a competitive fight with Tony Ferguson to "you're here to make X look good".


This was the safest matchup they possibly could have given Conor given the circumstances. They gave him a diminished fighter who on multiple occasions said he would only stand with Conor.



> You're the one that brought up the hypothetical lol.


Nope. I’ve only stuck with the facts.



> K.


Your most compelling counter-argument yet.



> Cerrone is ranked above half the people you listed.. :|


It’s almost as if you’re willfully ignorant.  That or you lack basic reading comprehension skills.

1. Are any of those fighters coming off of two TKO losses?

2. Have any of those fighters fought and cut weight five times already in a 364 day period?

3. Did Conor fight Cerrone at 155?? What relevancy is Cerrone’s rank to the fighters I listed if the contest wasn’t even contested in the proper weight class?

It’s amazing how you’re able to read what I say, then instead of responding with the consideration of the entirety of what I said in mind, you reply to the single most irrelevant aspect.  I’m genuinely impressed.



> K.


I guess I’m asking for too much. 



> Who are you even talking to at this point?    Never once argued he should get a title shot..


That was more of a blanket statement. Sorry. I’m having similar conversations on Reddit and Sherdog with people saying Conor deserves to fight  Usman or Khabib because he looked good against Cowboy.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 28, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> When I mentioned Cerrone’s age, I also provided context about his career activity and why age is a relevant factor when looking at everything in totality.



Seemed like you were listing a bunch of shit that supposedly suggests Cerrone's diminished.
But sure, if you meant the whole package, I'll take your word for it. 



> Absolutely relevant. Just because you can’t refute it doesn’t mean it’s irrelevant



Nothing to refute.



> You’re right dude. 5 camps, 5 fights, 4 weight cuts to 155, 11 rounds of fighting and 2 straight TKO losses all in less than a year without much recovery in between any of it didn’t diminish him in the slightest because “He’s Cowboy”. How silly of me.



That is not at all what I said.

Again, last time, Cerrone's literally always fights a thousand times a year. Yes, this means Cerrone is most likely not the best he _could_ be. That said, since Cerrone is literally always on this schedule and therefore _always diminished,_ being diminished is Cerrone's _normal_. The best Cerrone we've ever seen was just as diminished by his schedule. Which is why there's no point in mentioning it. 



> Nope. I’ve only stuck with the facts.



*You:* _Even if he had won, that doesn't impact the validity of my point about Cerrone being worn out at all._
*Me: *_ You'd call him washed if he beat Tony Ferguson? Lmfao!_
*You:  *_He didn't win._
*Me: *_You brought up the hypothetical_
*You: *_No I didn't._

K.



> 1. Are any of those fighters coming off of two TKO losses?



Nope. But that doesn't necessarily mean they'd be a tougher challenge than Cerrone.
Also, two TKO's' is misleading and you know it lol. The Gaethje one was legit. Tony, not so much.



> Have any of those fighters fought and cut weight five times already in a 364 day period?



Nope, but again, that's Cerrone's _normal_.



> Did Conor fight Cerrone at 155??



Unless you think this fight would've gone drastically different at 155, this is the mootest of points. Hell, Cerrone would likely do worse at 155.



> That was more of s blanket statement. Sorry. I’m having similar conversations on Reddit and Sherdog with people saying Conor deserves to fight  Usman or Khabib because he looked good against Cowboy.



We're on the same page on that front. Those people are idiots. 

Conor _should _fight Gaethje. Winner face whoever wins between Tony and Khabib.

But if Conor's gonna stay at Welterweight I'd be okay with any fight other than Usman. Immediate titleshots is one thing when you're the champion, but he's not even a #1 contender at 155. He has no business in a 170 title fight..and Usman would murder him..


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 28, 2020)

I give up @Nihonjin. I saw that outcome from a mile away based on the points I laid out. I think it would be a better (and more relevant) contest at 155 if Cerrone had 4-5 months of rest, but agree to disagree. I feel he was diminished going in, you feel he wasn't. Fine. I'll reply to this last point though.



> Unless you think this fight would've gone drastically different at 155, this is the mootest of points. Hell, Cerrone would likely do worse at 155.


I don't pretend to know how the fight would play out at 155. How do you know the weight cut wouldn't effect Conor as well though? You don't. Cutting to 155 isn't easy for any of these guys and these weight cuts do factor in to fight night performances. I don't like weight cutting, but it's a part of the game.

That's why I want to see him fight a Gaetjhe or Poirier in the actual division. I don't feel like we learned anything new about Conor with him beating Cowboy the way he did at 170. If he does that against one of those guys it would tell us *a lot*.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 28, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> I give up @Nihonjin. I saw that outcome from a mile away based on the points I laid out. I think it would be a better (and more relevant) contest at 155 if Cerrone had 4-5 months of rest, but agree to disagree. I feel he was diminished going in, you feel he wasn't. Fine. I'll reply to this last point though.



I saw it coming too, I even posted my prediction here. I just think it has way more to do with Conor just being that much better than Cerrone. Cerrone could've taken a sensubean before the fight and the result would've been the same.



> I don't pretend to know how the fight would play out at 155.



Conor smokes him in similar fashion.



> How do you know the weight cut wouldn't effect Conor as well though?



Are you seriously suggesting there's a chance the cut to 155 would affect Conor more than it would Cerrone? 

Conor can make 145. Cerrone moved up in weight because 155 is a grueling cut for him. I'm just gonna leave it at that.



> That's why I want to see him fight a Gaetjhe or Poirier in the actual division.



Sign us all up.



> I don't feel like we learned anything new about Conor with him beating Cowboy the way he did at 170.



We learned that Conor's still creative and very precise with his striking. His killer instinct is still there. He can apparently be civilized and still show up to fight. Even though he's acted like an unhinged psychopath the last year, he's still at least good enough to stomp Cerrone faster than anyone has ever done it.

Does it tell you anything about how he'd do against Poirier or Gaethje? No. But that's something you can only know by having them fight. All we know is that Conor is apparently still realy _really _good.



> If he does that against one of those guys it would tell us *a lot*.



He already smoked Poirier. Granted, years ago. He embarassed Alvarez. Gaethje is pretty much on the same tier as them. And he's the kind of fighter that seems like a perfect fit for Conor too. He moves forward and gets hit and wobbled.. a lot.. If I'd have to put money on it, I'd say he's putting away Gaethje in pretty much the same fashion he did Alvarez and Poirier. What would that tell us? We already know he's that good.

Those are the fights to make though. I don't think anyone worth talking to disagrees.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 28, 2020)

Nihonjin said:


> Conor smokes him in similar fashion.


Again, you don't *know* that. This is fighting. Time off and a weight cut can change the dynamic of a fight.



Nihonjin said:


> Are you seriously suggesting there's a chance the cut to 155 would affect Conor more than it would Cerrone?


Did I say that? I said it would affect him. Making 55 is notn"easy" for Conor either.




Nihonjin said:


> Conor can make 145. Cerrone moved up in weight because 155 is a grueling cut for him. I'm just gonna leave it at that.


He hasn't made 45 in years.  Doubt he even could anymore.

55 is a bad cut for Cerrone, especially as he continues to age and fight so frequently, but he's never not made it. And I'm certain he'll continue to take fights at 55 and win.



Nihonjin said:


> *We learned that Conor's still creative and very precise with his striking.* His killer instinct is still there. He can apparently be civilized and still show up to fight. Even though he's acted like an unhinged psychopath the last year, he's still at least good enough to stomp Cerrone faster than anyone has ever done it.


This was a question in peoples minds?



Nihonjin said:


> Does it tell you anything about how he'd do against Poirier or Gaethje? No. But that's something you can only know by having them fight. All we know is that Conor is apparently still realy _really _good.


Good relative to what though? 



Nihonjin said:


> *He already smoked Poirier. *Granted, years ago. He embarassed Alvarez. *Gaethje is pretty much on the same tier as them.* And he's the kind of fighter that seems like a perfect fit for Conor too. He moves forward and gets hit and wobbled.. a lot.. If I'd have to put money on it, I'd say he's putting away Gaethje in pretty much the same fashion he did Alvarez and Poirier. *What would that tell us?* We already know he's that good.


Stop... He fought Poirier 6 years ago in a different division.  They are completely different fighters today than they were back then.

Gaethje's style is completely different than Alvarez or Poirier, and he showed recently in the Cerrone fight some growth. He showed that he can be a patient fighter and not a reckless berserker. He's also a division 1 wrestler unlike Poirier or Alvarez and he's on a win streak.  That D1 wrestling is something he can fall back on if he does get rocked.

It would tell us he can beat a well rested, top ranked guy on a winning streak whose in his prime and relevant to the title picture. That's what it would tell us. The Cerrone fight doesn't do any of that for us. I already know Conor can smash battle worn fighters.


----------



## Blanco (Jan 28, 2020)

You guys going back and forth like its a one piece discussion is kinda funny. Any world class fighter can beat any other world class fighter on a bad day. But conor does not deserve khabib for beating cerrone at 170 fasho.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 28, 2020)

Mei said:


> You guys going back and forth like its a one piece discussion is kinda funny. Any world class fighter can beat any other world class fighter on a bad day. But conor does not deserve khabib for beating cerrone at 170 fasho.


I like discussion. 

And I agree that anyone can beat anyone on a good day.


----------



## Blanco (Jan 28, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> I like discussion.
> 
> And I agree that anyone can beat anyone on a good day.


Cerrone is one of those guys that can be a top 10 guy in 155 and 170. Hes not completely washed up like a renan barao.
But cerrone took too much damage last year. Damage worn is a real thing. Look at miocic taking shots from ngannou and waving it off. And then the next fight against dc he was knocked out by dc.

Conor would of shocked the hardcores more if he fought a kevin lee or poirier tbh.


----------



## Bump (Jan 28, 2020)

is Zabit vs Korean Zombie true? was reading it on some other forums haven't seen any conformations


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 28, 2020)

Bump said:


> is Zabit vs Korean Zombie true? was reading it on some other forums haven't seen any conformations


It’s just a “rumor” so far, but I hope it’s true. That’s a great matchup. Definitely a #1 contender fight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 7, 2020)

@Nihonjin 

At least the wool isn’t pulled over Khabib’s eyes like the masses.  But I guess he doesn’t know what he’s talking about either, lol.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 7, 2020)

Got $200 on Reyes at +400 odds, was shocked they were that high at one point. Good thing I bit the bullet then because I don't think they got above that at any point. Cormier the 1st fight, Rumble, Santos, and now Reyes are the only times during Jones' reign I thought he could legitimately lose, and have the holes in his game exploited, since it's been mostly such a wasteland of a division in terms of contenders and prospects.

Reyes has a real shot imo (not as much as I liked Marreta's chances, but not far behind). Biggest question is conditioning in a 5-rounder as I'm not sure Reyes can keep up the output he needs for the full distance. Stylistically, he poses many of the same issues Santos did. Not the kicker, but he has persistent low kicks and a dangerous left high kick (which Jones has been susceptible to over the years, defence to kicks in general has been weak). He goes to the body as well which is a foreign concept for most fighters at LHW/HW. Reyes is a far better counter-puncher and is going to look to punish the single shot strikes much like Santos (except he's a clearly better counter-puncher), much better defensively too (Jones' mid-range/boxing has always been by far his weakest aspect in the striking). Reyes isn't as explosive as Santos, but stylistically he presents similar problems in a more technical game. His footwork, parries, and counters are going to give Jones a lot of issues. Jones was making fun of him only have a left straight, when he could well get caught by it off a slip or counter (and he's open to straight punches with his stance).

Jones has struggled with long, tall fighters who've forced him to come forward. Gus fought much more evasively the first time and arguably won. He came forward aggressively and fought a lot more on the front-foot in the rematch, and got picked apart. Reyes has to keep his feet moving and use his long-range weapons to make it competitive. Reyes' work on the counter makes me want to pick him solidly (Jones can't pressure like VO, and his work is much less impressive when he's worried about the counter), but his potential conditioning issues and relative inexperience in the clinch against one of the GOAT in-fighters give me pause, especially if Jones can take him down/work his top game (which is questionable imo, since he isn't the best shot wrestler, at least when Reyes is fresh). Jones' clinch entries are awkward, couldn't even get inside Santos, and I think he might have problems getting inside here too. Reyes being a southpaw is also a significant factor, as Jones' patented left body kick isn't as open, and he isn't as comfortable with his jab (which has always been mediocre, but has put more effort into improving it in recent years). Reyes' TDD can be good, but gives me pause as he has some issues in the clinch with underhooks and positioning. Standing, I think he's better (definitely out of the clinch, and I'm not sure Jones has the pressure game/jab of VO to get inside as freely), and poses all sorts of problems for him. If Jones can get into the clinch whenever he wants, then the dynamic definitely changes (especially since it opens up his most reliable TDs).


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 8, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> @Nihonjin
> 
> At least the wool isn’t pulled over Khabib’s eyes like the masses.  But I guess he doesn’t know what he’s talking about either, lol.



Khabib is definitely the single most objective person in the world in regards to Conor, right?


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 8, 2020)

Nihonjin said:


> Khabib is definitely the single most objective person in the world in regards to Conor, right?


He’s talking in regards to Cerrone. 



> “So they picked him [Cerrone] and their plan worked and people started to talk about it again, about a rematch and other stuff. Cerrone lost seven out of his last 10 fights. A man comes out 10 times and loses seven, and he gets called a legend. Well, let him be a legend, but his time is up.”





> “There are other fighters who’ve proven themselves with their status, their convincing victories. There are other contenders, but *[the UFC] went another route, one that’s more suitable for the media, the people,*but one that makes no sense to experts.”


What I been saying.


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 8, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> He’s talking in regards to Cerrone.



I'll be honest I didn't read it at all, I just reacted to what you said. I read it now though.

The fact that you think this somehow refutes what I said shows me you still don't understand the point I was making at all.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 8, 2020)

Nihonjin said:


> I'll be honest I didn't read it at all, I just reacted to what you said. I read it now though.
> 
> The fact that you think this somehow refutes what I said shows me you still don't understand the point I was making at all.


My core point is what I bolded in the second quote. They picked the safest bet that would also get people excited about Conor again instead of a more risky opponent that’s hot right now.

Khabib is not only a professional, but an undefeated champion echoing what I’ve been saying. It’s just nice to see that the actual guy’s who are competing see what’s going on here and that I’m not the only one.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 8, 2020)

That was BS!!


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 8, 2020)

Two of the judges were blatantly looking away from the women's fight and talking to each other at times. Joe should've mentioned that in the post-fight interview but at least he called it out on commentary. The judges, refs and USADA aren't held to any acceptable standard whatsoever. They get away with gross incompetence all the time. Arguably corruption in USADA's case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 8, 2020)

Mashiba Ryō said:


> Two of the judges were blatantly looking away from the women's fight* and talking to each other at times.* Joe should've mentioned that in the post-fight interview but at least he called it out on commentary. The judges, refs and USADA aren't held to any acceptable standard whatsoever. They get away with gross incompetence all the time. Arguably corruption in USADA's case.


That's literally impossible.

They are all located on opposites sides of the cage specifically to prevent fight fixing/score sharing.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 8, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> That's literally impossible.
> 
> They are all located on opposites sides of the cage.



My mistake, at least one of them was talking to someone next to them. Joe brought it up as it was happening and I'm pretty sure it was caught on camera.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 8, 2020)

Mashiba Ryō said:


> My mistake, at least one of them was talking to someone next to them. Joe brought it up as it was happening and I'm pretty sure it was caught on camera.


Yeah, I believe that. Judging can be suspect to put it nicely at times.


----------



## Bump (Feb 8, 2020)

llir Latifi got robbed


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 8, 2020)

Bump said:


> llir Latifi got robbed


nah, he didnt do enough to win


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Bump said:


> llir Latifi got robbed


Was he robbed though? 

Derrick landed more strikes than Latifi in rounds 1 and 3 and landed the same amount of strikes as Latifi in round 2.

He landed 5 strikes compared to Derrick's 20. In fact, Derrick landed more strikes than Latifi even ATTEMPTED (12). Can't hug your way to a victory. It's clear who the busier fighter was. Derrick was fighting and Latifi was just stalling, that's why he didn't get the nod, and rightfully so.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 9, 2020)

It's a shame we wont see Valentina vs Cyborg anytime soon.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Mashiba Ryō said:


> It's a shame we wont see Valentina vs Cyborg anytime soon.


You must not like Valentina if you want to see that fight. They are two weight classes apart. 

That's like wanting to see Jon Jones vs. Usman.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Bump (Feb 9, 2020)

Main event picks? Jones by 3rd TKO


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 9, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> You must not like Valentina if you want to see that fight. They are two weight classes apart.
> 
> That's like wanting to see Jon Jones vs. Usman.



I thought she beat Nunes in their last fight, I'm sure she'd be more competitive with Cyborg than 99% of her opponents.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)

Is Jones going down tonight?


----------



## Bump (Feb 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Is Jones going down tonight?



Reyes hasnt shown me anything that would make me think he can beat Jones TBH, He is a good athlete with a left hand. Im not the biggest Jones fan but I think Jones takes it, Reyes needed one more fight over a top guy for some more hype


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)

Bump said:


> Reyes hasnt shown me anything that would make me think he can beat Jones TBH, He is a good athlete with a left hand. Im not the biggest Jones fan but I think Jones takes it, Reyes needed one more fight over a top guy for some more hype


We will see. Jones wins I think.


----------



## Bump (Feb 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


> We will see. Jones wins I think.



Going be a good fight though neverless im more invested than Santos and Smith


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 9, 2020)

Part of me thinks Jones will try to take him down and finish him as soon as possible because he really doesn't like the guy. If he tries to beat him at his own game like he did with Santos then Reyes has a legit shot at winning. Either way I want this to be Jon's last fight before he tests himself at heavyweight. LHW needs breathing room.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)

Reyes isn't no bitch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 9, 2020)

Damn Dom! He might have this.


----------



## Bump (Feb 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Reyes isn't no bitch.



mystic mac is that you?



Mashiba Ryō said:


> Damn Dom! He might have this.



IKR


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)

Five more minutes Dom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Feb 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Five more minutes Dom!



This is crazy


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 9, 2020)

3-2 Reyes imo but I don't trust the judges to get this right. One of them was blatantly ignoring a fight and talking to someone earlier.


----------



## Bump (Feb 9, 2020)

Mashiba Ryō said:


> 3-2 Reyes imo but I don't trust the judges to get this right. One of them was blatantly ignoring a fight and talking to someone earlier.



Got it the same


----------



## Bump (Feb 9, 2020)

well congrats judges


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)

Jon Jones is punch drunk.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)

The third rob of the night congrats.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)

Fights need to be looked at.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)

AGAIN.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 9, 2020)

One of the buffoon judges scored it 4-1 for Jones.


----------



## Bump (Feb 9, 2020)

Robbbed


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 9, 2020)

Based Anik out here naming them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Bump said:


> Robbbed


What robbery?  It was a CLOSE fight.

I'm glad the casters but the judge on blast though. I thought Jon won, but 4-1???


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)

Mashiba Ryō said:


> One of the buffoon judges scored it 4-1 for Jones.


This piece of shit has lost to Gus the first time, Santos and now this for sure. I'm down. You can't beat him unless you ko him because he's the golden boy of the Ufc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> What robbery?  It was a CLOSE fight.
> 
> I'm glad the casters but the judge on blast though. I thought Jon won, but 4-1???


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


> This piece of shit has *lost to Gus the first time, Santos* and now this for sure. I'm down. You can't beat him unless you ko him because he's the golden boy of the Ufc.


Oh? Lets look at the facts and see if that's true.


Jones out struck Gustaffson in 4 rounds and tied with him in the fifth for strikes. They each also landed one take down. 


Jones out struck Santos in four out of 5 rounds. Neither of them landed a takedown, but Jones was walking forward and pressuring more than Santos.

You guys throw around the word "robbed" *WAY* too much without even looking at the stats.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Oh? Lets look at the facts and see if that's true.
> 
> 
> Jones out struck Gustaffson in 4 rounds and tied with him in the fifth. They each also landed one take down.
> ...


Ok Boomer.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Ok Boomer.


Compelling counterargument. 

It's a good thing you aren't judging fights.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


> This piece of shit has lost to Gus the first time, Santos and now this for sure. I'm down. You can't beat him unless you ko him because he's the golden boy of the Ufc.


I think he lost to gus but nk he beat santos. Santos might have won if he had 2 good legs


This was a bullshit decision I had it 3-2 Reyes


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

This was one of those fights that was so close either guy winning would be justifiable.

Forward pressure and takedown's won this fight for Jones. Those made up for the *slight *striking differential.

You can't win a close fight with Jones when you are moving backwards and getting taken down.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Compelling counterargument.
> 
> It's a good thing you aren't judging fights.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 9, 2020)

Reyes 1, 2 & 3.

Diaz 1, 2 & 5.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


Statistics don't lie. You can laugh all you want at me and cry robbery until the cows come home. The numbers are the numbers and the numbers favor Jones. You want to beat Jones? You need to outwork him. No ones done that yet.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)

Mashiba Ryō said:


> Reyes 1, 2 & 3.
> 
> Diaz 1, 2 & 5.


Yep same.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Statistics don't lie. You can laugh all you want at me and cry robbery until the cows come home. The numbers are the numbers and the numbers favor Jones. You want to beat Jones? You need to outwork him. No ones done that yet.


No you need to ko him.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 9, 2020)

Honestly even if the decision went to Reyes it'd almost feel like a hollow victory due to the sheer incompetence of the judges.

 here's Joe calling out the judge for not watching the fight earlier.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


> No you need to ko him.


There's more than one way to win an MMA fight.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Mashiba Ryō said:


> Honestly even if the decision went to Reyes it'd almost feel like a hollow victory due to the sheer incompetence of the judges.


I would have been fine with the decision going to Reyes. The fight was that close. They both had championship performances.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 9, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Got $200 on Reyes at +400 odds, was shocked they were that high at one point. Good thing I bit the bullet then because I don't think they got above that at any point. Cormier the 1st fight, Rumble, Santos, and now Reyes are the only times during Jones' reign I thought he could legitimately lose, and have the holes in his game exploited, since it's been mostly such a wasteland of a division in terms of contenders and prospects.
> 
> Reyes has a real shot imo (not as much as I liked Marreta's chances, but not far behind). Biggest question is conditioning in a 5-rounder as I'm not sure Reyes can keep up the output he needs for the full distance. Stylistically, he poses many of the same issues Santos did. Not the kicker, but he has persistent low kicks and a dangerous left high kick (which Jones has been susceptible to over the years, defence to kicks in general has been weak). He goes to the body as well which is a foreign concept for most fighters at LHW/HW. Reyes is a far better counter-puncher and is going to look to punish the single shot strikes much like Santos (except he's a clearly better counter-puncher), much better defensively too (Jones' mid-range/boxing has always been by far his weakest aspect in the striking). Reyes isn't as explosive as Santos, but stylistically he presents similar problems in a more technical game. His footwork, parries, and counters are going to give Jones a lot of issues. Jones was making fun of him only have a left straight, when he could well get caught by it off a slip or counter (and he's open to straight punches with his stance).
> 
> Jones has struggled with long, tall fighters who've forced him to come forward. Gus fought much more evasively the first time and arguably won. He came forward aggressively and fought a lot more on the front-foot in the rematch, and got picked apart. Reyes has to keep his feet moving and use his long-range weapons to make it competitive. Reyes' work on the counter makes me want to pick him solidly (Jones can't pressure like VO, and his work is much less impressive when he's worried about the counter), but his potential conditioning issues and relative inexperience in the clinch against one of the GOAT in-fighters give me pause, especially if Jones can take him down/work his top game (which is questionable imo, since he isn't the best shot wrestler, at least when Reyes is fresh). Jones' clinch entries are awkward, couldn't even get inside Santos, and I think he might have problems getting inside here too. Reyes being a southpaw is also a significant factor, as Jones' patented left body kick isn't as open, and he isn't as comfortable with his jab (which has always been mediocre, but has put more effort into improving it in recent years). Reyes' TDD can be good, but gives me pause as he has some issues in the clinch with underhooks and positioning. Standing, I think he's better (definitely out of the clinch, and I'm not sure Jones has the pressure game/jab of VO to get inside as freely), and poses all sorts of problems for him. If Jones can get into the clinch whenever he wants, then the dynamic definitely changes (especially since it opens up his most reliable TDs).





Robbery. I lost $200

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Robbery. I lost $200


I made $175.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Robbery. I lost $200


I'm soooo sorry bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

I think Stipe can cause some real problems for Jones after watching this fight tonight.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 9, 2020)

Anyway, Jones is clearly the LHW GOAT, but he's not on the GOAT tier, P4P. Arguably lost to Gus, then to Santos with a torn ACL/MCL/PCL/meniscus who could barely stand properly. Then he robs Reyes.

Emelianenko, GSP, and DJ are clearly the GOAT-tier guys in the sport.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Anyway, Jones is clearly the LHW GOAT, but he's not on the GOAT tier. Arguably lost to Gus, then to Santos with a torn ACL/MCL/PCL/meniscus
> 
> Emelianenko, GSP, and DJ are clearly the *GOAT-tier* guys in the sport.


GOAT's don't lose in their athletic prime.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 9, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> GOAT's don't lose in their athletic prime.



Tell Sugar Ray Robinson, Harry Greb, Sam Langford, etc. that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Tell Sugar Ray Robinson, Harry Greb, Sam Langford, etc. that.


I would.

Sugar Ray didn't lose in his prime though. He lost at 21. I define athletic prime as 26-32, give or take a year or two.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 9, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> I think Stipe can cause some real problems for Jones after watching this fight tonight.



Yeah I don't think it's a coincidence that Jones has struggled with guys his size. Reyes was landing to the body all night and it was very effective. Stipe's body shots eventually wore down DC and I think they could fuck Jones up too. Plus he obviously has a lot more power. 

My confidence in Izzy in a potential match up with Jones went up after this fight too. Reyes is a much different fighter but I think Izzy is a superior striker to both of them. If he can prevent Jones from taking or at least keeping him down then he should be able to give Jones fits.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Mashiba Ryō said:


> Yeah I don't think it's a coincidence that Jones has struggled with guys his size. Reyes was landing to the body all night and it was very effective. Stipe's body shots eventually wore down DC and I think they could fuck Jones up too. Plus he obviously has a lot more power.
> 
> My confidence in Izzy in a potential match up with Jones went up after this fight too. Reyes is a much different fighter but I think Izzy is a superior striker to both of them. If he can prevent Jones from taking or at least keeping him down then he should be able to give Jones fits.


Izzy is for sure the better striker imo, but I think Jones' size and pressure would be too much. I do want to see it more now than I did prior to this fight though.


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 9, 2020)

What's been up with Jones output lately? He doesn't seem as aggressive as he was before.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Azzuri said:


> What's been up with Jones output lately? He doesn't seem as aggressive as he was before.


Multitude of factors.

- Age
- Fight mileage
-  Mountains of training and fight footage to study on him now which makes it easier to game plan for him than it used to be
- Competition just being better now than it was before

That being said, I thought he was very aggressive in this fight. He was the one pushing the pace 90% of the time. Reyes was constantly on the back foot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 9, 2020)

Azzuri said:


> What's been up with Jones output lately?



He hasn't been fighting washed up greats from the past era, or short, overblown MWs anymore. During the vast majority of his prime, the division was a wasteland and he's been fighting fairly poor competition for the most part (still obviously beat some great fighters), and hardly and prospects were even on the rise like the good divisions until recently with Reyes, Rakic, Ankalaev, Walker, etc. LHW and HW for the past era have been by far the weakest, a far cry from what they used to be (Jones is still clearly the LHW GOAT though). His striking, and boxing specifically, have had a lot of holes to them. He's never been a strong shot wrestler either; his sequences and entries there aren't near as versatile or effective. He's generally done great off trips and clinch TDs on the inside where he could use his strength and leverage his size. Very difficult to do that with real, young LHW talent.

Then there is the USADA situation to consider as well. Throughout his career, he has relied heavily on his conditioning, output, strength, and durability to carry him through all of his technical faults, both offensively and defensively. Those physical attributes are definitely aided by steroids. His most dominant performance, post-USADA, which didn't get overturned for popping, was the Gus rematch. He had banned substances/metabolites in his system, where they moved an entire card on a week's notice because LVSAC wouldn't sanction the fight. Gus also had a torn groin in that fight (sustained, so it doesn't matter), but it was a great performance. His "fight mileage" is hardly much of a factor. He's been very inactive over the years with all the steroid busts and out of cage incidents he's been in. He has had 8 fights in the last 6 years from the ages of 26-32, peak years for most athletes. And he's started fighting in MMA since 2008, so it's hardly like he's been in the trenches for as long as other guys that have passed their prime at similar ages.

Anyway, this isn't revisionism on my part. I made the post before the fight on how I thought Reyes would match up: 

Cormier the 1st fight, Rumble (which Jones conveniently got out of with his coke binge/hit and run incidents), Santos, and Reyes were the 4 fights I thought he could lose, and imo he lost 2 of them. Cormier was arguably up the first 3 rounds, but Jones took over the championship rounds. For all his faults, he has been clutch in the later rounds, but even with those, he should have lost this one. Just a poor decision, and further confirmed he is the Canelo of MMA. Great fighter, but nowhere near the P4P GOATs (too many mediocre performances during his prime, or controversial decisions many thought he lost in Gus 1 where he also got beat up badly and Schaub told a story being backstage with, or in Canelo's case, just not a higher echelon great fighter (historically).


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Judge offers his explanation for his shit scorecards.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 9, 2020)

Another tweet from the same judge just a couple days ago.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> I think Stipe can cause some real problems for Jones after watching this fight tonight.


Him and Izzy.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)

Mashiba Ryō said:


> Another tweet from the same judge just a couple days ago.


Honk Honk.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 9, 2020)

Retard judges thinking the fighter on the back-foot is always losing even if they're landing the cleaner, more effective strikes (which Reyes was the first 3 rounds, clearly) is comedy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)

Jones goona get ROASTED by Izzy.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)

Izzy goona be like I will fight Stipe not that bum Jones that had to resort to dry humping to win.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 9, 2020)

Mashiba Ryō said:


> Another tweet from the same judge just a couple days ago.



Seems like a troll account looking more into it.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 9, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Seems like a troll account looking more into it.



Oof, my bad if true. That would explain why the r/mma mods deleted the thread linking this tweet. I thought they were just being uptight like usual.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Jones goona get ROASTED by Izzy.


Israel has been knocked out cold. You can’t roast an undefeated  guy for winning when you were just KO’d by a nobody 2.5 years ago fighting for $5,000. He’ll just sound silly.


Lurker said:


> Izzy goona be like I will fight Stipe not that bum Jones that had to resort to dry humping to win.


Resorted to dry humping?

Jones threw  166 strikes and landed 107 of them. He only landed two takedowns. If landing 107 strikes on the feet and keeping the forward pressure on Dominick for 91% of the fight is your definition of “dry humping”, then it’s a very good thing you aren’t judging fights.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Retard judges thinking the fighter on the back-foot is always losing even if they're landing the cleaner, more effective strikes (which Reyes was the first 3 rounds, clearly) is comedy.


Octagon control/Ring generalship is one of the judging criteria that’s clearly pointed out in the Unified Rules of MMA.

You can make up for a slight striking differential by controlling/dictating the pacc of a fight with that forward pressure and takedowns.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 9, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Israel has been knocked out cold. You can’t roast an undefeated  guy for winning when you were just KO’d by a nobody 2.5 years ago fighting for $5,000. He’ll just sound silly.



Izzy was knocked out once out his of 75 pro kickboxing fights, a purely standup combat sport. 1 out of over 100 fights if you count his amateur record. He only had 5 losses in 100+ total fights. That's an insanely impressive record. Nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 9, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Octagon control/Ring generalship is one of the judging criteria that’s clearly pointed out in the Unified Rules of MMA.
> 
> You can make up for a slight striking differential by controlling/dictating the pacc of a fight with that forward pressure and takedowns.



It's only factored if the striking/grappling is even, and Reyes clearly won the striking in the first 3 rounds, so octagon control is irrelevant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> It's only factored if the striking/grappling is even, and Reyes clearly won the striking in the first 3 rounds, so octagon control is irrelevant.


They were relatively even in striking which is why it was factored in. At no point in the fight could you say one was dominating  the other for a prolonged period of time. It was a very back and forth kickboxing match.

Again, I would have been okay with a Reyes nod as well. This was not robbery. It was a close fight determined by Jones keeping the pressure and scoring key takedowns when they mattered. Cruz edged out Dillashaw the same way. True champions know how to point fight, fights are not scored based solely on damage. GSP did this against Hendricks. Smart champions take into account what judges are looking for.

Robbery is Ross Pearson vs Diego Sanchez. This was no such case.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Mashiba Ryō said:


> Izzy was knocked out once out his of 75 pro kickboxing fights, a purely standup combat sport. 1 out of over 100 fights if you count his amateur record. He only had 5 losses in 100+ total fights. That's an insanely impressive record. Nothing to be ashamed of.


I never said it was something to be ashamed of. I’m just saying you can’t flex on an undefeated, consensus great or “roast” him for a close decision win when you have been sent to the shadow realm by someone without a name. That only makes him look silly.

Can I shame Izzy for it? No. Jon is more than qualified to do so though, which is the context I’m speaking from.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 9, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> They were relatively even in striking which is why it was factored in. At no point in the fight could you say one was dominating  the other for a prolonged period of time. It was a very back and forth kickboxing match.
> 
> Again, I would have been okay with a Reyes nod as well. This was not robbery. It was a close fight determined by Jones keeping the pressure and scoring key takedowns when they mattered. Cruz edged out Dillashaw the same way. True champions know how to point fight, fights are not scored based solely on damage.
> 
> Robbery is Ross Pearson vs Diego Sanchez. This was no such case.



Per the actual scoring criteria:



> The following objective scoring criteria shall be utilized by the judges when scoring a round:
> 
> a round is to be scored as a 10-9 round when a contestant wins by a close margin, landing the greater number of effective legal strikes, grappling and other maneuvers;
> a round is to be scored as a 10-8 round when a contestant overwhelmingly dominates by striking or grappling in a round.
> a round is to be scored as a 10-7 round when a contestant totally dominates by striking or grappling in a round.



Doesn't have to be "dominating" to get a 10-9 round. And key TDs don't matter for the first 3 rounds as Jones failed to get any, and effective grappling is pretty much void as there was no effective offensive grappling from either side. I just rewatched the fight, and I don't see any way to give Jones any of the first 3 rounds. Maybe robbery is too strong a term, but it was borderline, and definitely an awful decision.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Per the actual scoring criteria:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't have to be "dominating" to get a 10-9 round. And key TDs don't matter for the first 3 rounds as Jones failed to get any, and effective grappling is pretty much void as there was no effective offensive grappling from either side. I just rewatched the fight, and I don't see any way to give Jones any of the first 3 rounds. Maybe robbery is too strong a term, but it was borderline, and definitely an awful decision.


Right, so it comes down to Jon’s forward pressure and the judges feelings that the striking was relatively even in at least one of those first three rounds. There’s no clear winner in the striking department, pressure matters.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 9, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Right, so it comes down to Jon’s forward pressure and the judges feelings that the striking was relatively even in at least one of those first three rounds. There’s no clear winner in the striking department, pressure matters.



Reyes was the clear winner of the first 3 rounds when it came to striking though. The fact that the judges didn't see that is why they've been getting blasted by the media, fans, and fighters since the decision was announced. Reyes won the 1st solidly (clearest round of the fight), and won rounds 2 and 3 by a closer, but clear margin. He out-landed him overall in each of those 3 rounds and landed the cleaner shots. The main difference was the body strikes imo, which most people (especially in MMA, but boxing too) are unable to score properly. Reyes even managed to get the better of the brief clinch exchanges in rounds 1 and 3, which was the only real surprising part of the fight for me. But anyway, I'm not going to argue this any further. That's my stance on the fight.

I mentioned it before the fight, but in a rematch Reyes needs to throw more combinations. A right hook behind that left straight to the body or the counter uppercut would be a serious problem for Jones, might even land a knockout or start a sequence to end it. His body cross was landing at will, but he barely followed it up. One time he did with a left uppercut that landed clean on the chin and Jones froze and flinched hard. A right hook in that same position would have been devastating, imo. Multiple times Reyes stunned him, but he didn't do a very good job following up and hitting him in those moments with combinations. Hopefully Reyes is still improving and doesn't plateau though. He could add more layers to the traps he was finding success with as well. Jones was overreacting to the jab quite a bit like he usually does, and a long left hook would have been a great option (not sure why he didn't drill that more), as well as a 3-2.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Israel has been knocked out cold. You can’t roast an undefeated  guy for winning when you were just KO’d by a nobody 2.5 years ago fighting for $5,000. He’ll just sound silly.
> 
> Resorted to dry humping?
> 
> Jones threw  166 strikes and landed 107 of them. He only landed two takedowns. If landing 107 strikes on the feet and keeping the forward pressure on Dominick for 91% of the fight is your definition of “dry humping”, then it’s a very good thing you aren’t judging fights.


That wasn't the Ufc and he held him down for a second Jones fan boy.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 9, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> I never said it was something to be ashamed of. I’m just saying you can’t flex on an undefeated, consensus great or “roast” him for a close decision win when you have been sent to the shadow realm by someone without a name. That only makes him look silly.



You've dismissively referred to the guy who KO'd Izzy as a no name even though he has a 40-6 record as a pro kickboxer. I don't see how getting KO'd once by a guy like that out of 100+ fights in another sport prevents Izzy from roasting Jones for his performance in MMA. If you're going to bring up Jones status as consensus goat then it's only fair to bring up his history of PED use too. Izzy has fought at the highest levels of multiple sports without popping for anything. I'm far more impressed with that.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


> That wasn't the Ufc and he held him down for a second Jones fan boy.


Your point? At one point in time Jones wasn’t fighting the UFC either and he wasn’t KO’d dead like Israel was. Not a good excuse.

So holding someone down “for a second” in a 25 minute fight is “dry humping” their way to a win in your eyes?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Your point? At one point in time Jones wasn’t fighting the UFC either and he wasn’t KO’d dead like Israel was. Not a good excuse.
> 
> So holding someone down “for a second” in a 25 minute fight is “dry humping” their way to a win in your eyes?


Kick Boxing.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)

Khabib and Gsp do it the right way. Jones in his prime did it like that with Ground and Pound.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Mashiba Ryō said:


> You've dismissively referred to the guy who KO'd Izzy as a no name even though he has a 40-6 record as a pro kickboxer. I don't see how getting KO'd once by a guy like that out of 100+ fights in another sport prevents Izzy from roasting Jones for his performance in MMA. If you're going to bring up Jones status as consensus goat *then it's only fair to bring up his history of PED use too.*


@ The bold. Sure, go ahead. I’m not gonna argue against you at all.

@ The rest. By “no name”, I mean he’s not a guy anyone but hardcore combat sports fans know who he is. I’m not saying it prevents Israel from roasting Jones *for winning* only that it’s a little embarrassing to do it when you have been brutally KO’d before and the guy you are “roasting” has never tasted defeat.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Kick Boxing.


Your point?


Lurker said:


> Khabib and Gsp do it the right way. Jones in his prime did it like that with Ground and Pound.


You just said he “dry humped him for a second” completely ignoring the fact that the reason he couldn’t do it “the right way” is because Reyes is so damn good he was able to get right back up.

If you want recent examples of Nones doing it “the right way”, then look no further than the Smith, Gus 2 and DC fights. He beats the shit out of them on the ground.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> @ The bold. Sure, go ahead. I’m not gonna argue against you at all.
> 
> @ The rest. By “no name”, I mean he’s not a guy anyone but hardcore combat sports fans know who he is. I’m not saying it prevents Israel from roasting Jones *for winning* only that it’s a little embarrassing to do it when you have been brutally KO’d before and the guy you are “roasting” has never tasted defeat.


Let's put a young Jones in Kick Boxing for about 50+ fights and see if he dosen't get torched.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Let's put a young Jones in Kick Boxing for about 50+ fights and see if he dosen't get torched.


Yes, lets invent hypotheticals. But I’ll play your game.

Stephen Thompson has a bigger kickboxing resume than Israel and he was never sent to the shadowrealm before coming to the UFC.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 9, 2020)

This dude called Pereira a nobody..  

You realize he's ranked as the #1 MW kick-boxer in the world right (and has had one of the higher peaks at the weight, where no one has been able to challenge him much), along with being a top ranked LHW, and GLORY's first 2-weight champion. There's a reason Anderson Silva brought him for his camp as his main training partner to prepare for the Adesanya fight.

Jones would never find near the success of Adesanya in kickboxing anyway, so I don't see what the point is.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Your point?
> 
> You just said he “dry humped him for a second” completely ignoring the fact that the reason he couldn’t do it “the right way” is because Reyes is so damn good he was able to get right back up.
> 
> If you want recent examples of Nones doing it “the right way”, then look no further than the Smith, Gus 2 and DC fights. He beats the shit out of them on the ground.


He didn't this fight.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


> He didn't this fight.


Right, but not because of a lack of effort. Reyes is just a very good fighter.

Jones didn’t “dry hump” him.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 9, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Yes, lets invent hypotheticals. But I’ll play your game.
> 
> Stephen Thompson has a bigger kickboxing resume than Israel and he was never sent to the shadowrealm before coming to the UFC.


Good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> This dude called Pereira a nobody..
> 
> You realize he's ranked as the #1 MW kick-boxer in the world right (and has had one of the higher peaks at the weight, where no one has been able to challenge him much), along with being a top ranked LHW, and GLORY's first 2-weight champion. There's a reason Anderson Silva brought him for his camp as his main training partner to prepare for the Adesanya fight.
> 
> Jones would never find near the success of Adesanya in kickboxing anyway, so I don't see what the point is.


Jones called him a nobody in an interview.

Once again, I’m speaking in the context of how Israel roasting Jones is silly because of who he is talking to. It’s something Jones can easily throw back in his face if Israel tries to “roast” him for *winning. You can’t roast an undefeated guy for winning when you’ve been separated from consciousness without sounding silly.*

I don’t see your point? Jones isn’t a kickboxer.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 9, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> @ The bold. Sure, go ahead. I’m not gonna argue against you at all.
> 
> @ The rest. By “no name”, I mean he’s not a guy anyone but hardcore combat sports fans know who he is. I’m not saying it prevents Israel from roasting Jones *for winning* only that it’s a little embarrassing to do it when you have been brutally KO’d before and the guy you are “roasting” has never tasted defeat.



Would Jones not be able to talk shit to an undefeated MMA fighter if he got subbed in a jiujitsu competition or pinned in a wrestling match?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Mashiba Ryō said:


> Would Jones not be able to talk shit to an undefeated MMA fighter if he got subbed in a jiujitsu competition or pinned in a wrestling match?


Who is the undefeated MMA fighter and when was Jones subbed or pinned on camera in front of the entire world in either of those sports?

Answer those two questions first. Only then will I give you my answer.

You’re inventing scenario’s/alternate realities now. I’m staying grounded in what’s actually documented and proven to have occurred.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 9, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Who is the undefeated MMA fighter and when was Jones subbed or pinned on camera in front of the entire world in either of those sports?
> 
> Answer those two questions first. Only then will I give you my answer.
> 
> You’re inventing scenario’s/alternate realities now. I’m staying grounded in what’s actually documented and proven to have occurred.



Jones isn't technically undefeated if we're going by what's actually documented


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 9, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Who is the undefeated MMA fighter and when was Jones subbed or pinned on camera in front of the entire world in either of those sports?
> 
> Answer those two questions first.



Ah so the overall quality of the record and context of the loss matters, glad we finally came to that conclusion.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Jones isn't technically undefeated if we're going by what's actually documented


Sure. I won’t argue that. A DQ loss is DQ loss even if he was dominating every second of the fight up to that point.

He’s still never been separated from consciousness like Israel has.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Mashiba Ryō said:


> Ah so the overall quality of the record and context of the loss matters, glad we finally came to that conclusion.


According to you? Okay sure. Don’t speak for me though.

I’m saying objective truths are what I deal in. Not interested in your fairy tail scenarios.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 9, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> According to you? Okay sure. Don’t speak for me though.
> 
> I’m saying objective truths are what I deal in. Not interested in your fairy tail scenarios.



You answered my question with more questions asking for the specifics of the undefeated fighter and context of the loss, two things you didn't bother to bring up when mentioning Izzy's 1 ko loss between 3 sports and 100+ fights. Your objective truths don't hold weight because you're using a loss in another sport to bring Izzy down a peg in MMA. Last I checked Jones didn't have an undefeated wrestling career. Anyway we're going in circles.


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 9, 2020)

Hoooly shit Reyes got robbed..

I'm pretty sure 99% of people would agree he won R1 R2 and R3. 
I honestly don't think anyone is incompetent enough to genuinely score this 4-1.

We're either dealing with incompetence on an unprecedented level or this is malicious and intentional corruption. Either way, these people should be fired immediately.



Louis-954 said:


> My core point is what I bolded in the second quote.
> 
> They picked the safest bet that would also get people excited about Conor again instead of a more risky opponent that’s hot right now.



Find me a post where I disagreed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Mashiba Ryō said:


> You answered my question with more questions asking for the specifics of the undefeated fighter and context of the loss, two things you didn't bother to bring up when mentioning Izzy's 1 ko loss between 3 sports and 100+ fights. Your objective truths don't hold weight because you're using a loss in another sport to bring Izzy down a peg in MMA. Last I checked Jones didn't have an undefeated wrestling career. Anyway we're going in circles.


I’m not bringing Israel down at all. This is what you can’t seem to understand.

Jon is his professional *peer*. He can and *has* brought up Israel’s KO loss multiples times before. He’s *qualified* to hold that over him and shame him for it. That’s why Israel can’t roast him *for winning* without sounding foolish. As a peer/rival, he can hold that over him. I’m not saying it makes Israel a lesser fighter. His MMA accolades and achievements are all well earned.

Were Jones *highschool* wrestling defeats broadcast on international television? Was he publicly humiliated? I forgot.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 9, 2020)

This argument about Izzy and Jon ffs ‍


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

Vespucci said:


> i'd say you forgot one factor there


I'd say I have all the bases covered.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 9, 2020)

@Lucifer Morningstar

Since the fight was in Texas, they were fighting under the old (pre-2016) unified rules. Under those old rules, forward pressure isn't considered a secondary judging criteria, but something they take into consideration just as seriously as striking/grappling.

Jon probably loses the same fight in Vegas or California. He's fortunate it was in Texas, lmao.

The UFC probably shouldn't go back to Texas with big fights like this in the future unless the scoring criteria is updated. IMO, all championship fights should be contested under the modern rule set.

EDIT: Just watched the second round back again both with and without commentary on. I can see why a judge would score it for either guy. That was the closest/hardest to score round of the fight.  Reyes clearly won 1 and 3 and Jones clearly won 4 and 5. Round 2 can be interpreted multiple ways. Definitely not a robbery.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 9, 2020)

Yeah I was in the minority thinking Jones 10-9 on round 2 and not round 3. Most are calling round 3 the swing, but to me that was clearly Reyes.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 9, 2020)

4th was closer than the 2nd or 3rd, tbh. The start of it was the most hurt Jones has ever been. The right hook and left cross both stunned him pretty badly, definitely more damage than the strikes Reyes got hit with for the most part. The TD Jones got (even though he did nothing with it), and his work in the 2nd half of the round most likely edged him it. Octagon control would matter in this round too as the strikes got more even as the round went on.

Good to see the vast majority of the MMA community on the same page though. Must be like 80/20 at least, haven't seen this much consensus on a bad decision in a title fight since Shogun-Machida I.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 10, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> 4th was closer than the 2nd or 3rd, tbh. The start of it was the most hurt Jones has ever been. The right hook and left straight both stunned him pretty badly, definitely more damage than the strikes Reyes got hit with for the most part. The TD Jones got (even though he did nothing with it), and his work in the 2nd half of the round most likely edged him it.* Octagon control would matter in this round too as the strikes got more even as the round went on.*
> 
> Good to see the vast majority of the MMA community on the same page though. Must be like 80/20 at least, haven't seen this much consensus on a bad decision in a title fight since Shogun-Machida I.


Two things.

1. Jones out struck him this round. It wasn't even.
2. Texas uses the old unified rules. Octagon control is factored in just as much as striking and grappling are.

Octagon control won Jon this fight. Period.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 10, 2020)

The impact of Reyes' best strikes were arguably greater than Jones' in the 4th. He hurt him pretty badly with those two punches.



Even under the Texas rules, Reyes clearly won the first 3 rounds. Just a terrible decision all-around, one of, if not the worst ever in a title fight for sure (Shogun-Machida I was probably the only one off the cuff that was clearly worse). Glad everyone that was underrating Reyes before the fight got a wake-up call though, was always high on what his potential could be for a long while now, and he showed it. Rematch should be good.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 10, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> The impact of Reyes' best strikes were arguably greater than Jones' in the 4th. He hurt him pretty badly with those two punches.
> 
> *Even under the Texas rules,* *Reyes clearly won the first 3 rounds.* Just a terrible decision all-around, one of, if not the worst ever in a title fight for sure (Shogun-Machida I was probably the only one off the cuff that was clearly worse). Glad everyone that was underrating Reyes before the fight got a wake-up call though. Rematch should be good.


Sure, he did, but that was at the beginning of the round. Jones pressured and out struck him the rest the round and even scored a take down. The 4th round was indisputably Jones' round imo.

The Texas rules are *why *Jon won round 2. 

It wasn't a terrible decision. A legitimate case can be made for either guy. They both did enough to win. You have to remember to account for some latitude when it comes to judging.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 11, 2020)

Just rewatched it, and still surprised at how well Krause did in that fight. 24 hours notice, and this is a guy who was a capable, but very pillow-fisted LW, stepping up to MW, and going to a SD (didn't think he won it, but it wouldn't have been the worst decision ever) FOTN with Giles, who had home-court advantage too. Definitely one of the most impressive performances of the year so far, even in a loss.

Ige/Bektic was great. Unfortunately looks like Bektic might be a busted, shame considering his potential. Ige doesn't get enough buzz as one of the better prospects around right now. Evloev and Barcelos are two I expect to make serious noise soon.


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 11, 2020)

Former UFC Champion Jay Dee Penn, more commonly known by his nickname BJ Penn, is under investigation by the Hawai‘i Police Department for a possible DUI violation stemming from an incident in Hilo last week.

On the evening of Friday, Feb. 7, at approximately 7 p.m., Penn was operating a black Toyota Tacoma pickup truck when it was involved in a single-vehicle crash on Route 11 in Hilo.

According to Puna Patrol Cpt. Ken Quiocho, a caller report made to HPD Friday indicated that the truck was speeding, lost control and flipped into the area fronting Prince Kuhio Plaza.

Penn, the only occupant of the vehicle, was transported by ambulance to Hilo Medical Center (HMC). The extent of his injuries and his current condition are unknown. Multiple attempts to contact his sister-in-law, Jodi Penn, were not returned as of 2 p.m. Tuesday.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 12, 2020)

Man, back when 2009 just started the new year, GSP and Penn were basically seen at the same level. Since their rematch (even though Penn picked up a couple solid wins after), the divergence of both of their careers has been remarkable to watch. Polar opposites both in and out of the cage in what they've done, and how they've been perceived.

Blachowicz has been one of the most improved fighters in the past couple years now. He's avenged 2 losses that seemed like real stylistic issues for him in the past, and the Soko fight as well for another one. I think he beats Gus if they run it back too. He was lighting him up before he got wrestled, but he's much more patient now, relies on his jab, always angling off, and it made Anderson unable to get an angle to set up his entries, and he's one of the best wrestlers in the division. That was a great adjustment arching that hook to get around Anderson's head movement too.

He's 7-1 in his last 8 now with wins over Clark (who dropped and nearly stopped Rakic), Cannonier (nearly stopped him), Manuwa, Krylov, Rockhold, Jacare, and Anderson. He blew out Anderson, Rockhold, Krylov, Cannonier (not a finish though), and Clark. Only Manuwa, and to a lesser extent, Jacare, was competitive. But Jacare was mostly just defending and failing to take him down all fight. Only loss to Santos and the first 2 rounds were very competitive. He doesn't have the explosiveness or kicking games of a Reyes or Santos (and I thought both of those guys could beat Jones before the fight) so I wouldn't like his chances as much, but he's really good, and far more of an interesting match-up for Jones than arguably anyone else in the division, outside of Ankalaev, Rakic, and maybe Oezdemir (although likely not, even if his pressure and power would be a bit interesting, just has too many holes).


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 12, 2020)

Does anyone have a link to the exact cover of Linkin Park's "In The End" used throughout UFC 247 when promoting Jones vs Reyes?


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 12, 2020)

Imagine comparing Dominick Reyes to Kelvin Gastelum. 

Imagine calling someone else "washed" when you had a life or death struggle with a bloated welterweight not too long ago. The audacity that takes.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Imagine comparing Dominick Reyes to Kelvin Gastelum.
> 
> Imagine calling someone else "washed" when you had a life or death struggle with a bloated welterweight not too long ago. The audacity that takes.


Gastellum is a much better fighter than reyes

Reyes is just a fantastic athlete. If Reyes had 3-4 more fights worth of experience before he fought jon he would have finished him


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 12, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> *Gastellum is a much better fighter than reyes*
> 
> Reyes is just a fantastic athlete. If Reyes had 3-4 more fights worth of experience before he fought jon he would have finished him


What? 

Reyes would never lose to Darren Till. 

Gastelum got subbed by Weidman whereas Reyes sent him to the shadow realm.


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 12, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> What?
> 
> Reyes would never lose to Darren Till.
> 
> Gastelum got subbed by Weidman whereas Reyes sent him to the shadow realm.



1) Size. Gastelum is a fat welterweight. Weidman is a giant middleweight / legit light heavyweight.
2) MMA math is silly. Especially when you don't take anything other than the results into account.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 12, 2020)

Nihonjin said:


> 1) Size. Gastelum is a fat welterweight. Weidman is a giant middleweight / legit light heavyweight.
> 2) MMA math is silly. Especially when you don't take anything other than the results into account.


So Gastelum is better than Reyes. Okay.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2020)

Shevchenko got  a 6 month medical suspension

How do you gey a medical suspension without taking damage in a fight. Must have broke her hands on Kaitlyns face


----------



## Lurko (Feb 12, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Shevchenko got  a 6 month medical suspension
> 
> How do you gey a medical suspension without taking damage in a fight. Must have broke her hands on Kaitlyns face


Only Nunes can beat her.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 12, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Shevchenko got  a 6 month medical suspension
> 
> How do you gey a medical suspension without taking damage in a fight. Must have broke her hands on Kaitlyns face


That’s just precautionary.

Cerrone gets 6 month suspensions after every fight. He still get’s cleared to fight every 2-3 months lol.


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 12, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> So Gastelum is better than Reyes. Okay.



Nowhere in my post did I say anything remotely close to that. I don't know or care who's better. I'm just saying that your reasoning is god awful.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 12, 2020)

Nihonjin said:


> Nowhere in my post did I say anything remotely close to that. I don't know or care who's better*. I'm just saying that your reasoning is god awful.*


There's nothing "god awful" about my reasoning.

Do you favor Darren Till or Gastelum over Reyes in a fight based on what we've seen from each competitor over the course of their careers? Because that's how I reach the conclusions I reach.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> There's nothing "god awful" about my reasoning.
> 
> Do you favor Darren Till or Gastelum over Reyes in a fight based on what we've seen from each competitor over the course of their careers? Because that's how I reach the conclusions I reach.


Mighty mouse is a infinitely better fighter than wanderlei silva but wanderlei would murder him in under a round

Your reasoning is shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 12, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mighty mouse is a infinitely better fighter than wanderlei silva but wanderlei would murder him in under a round
> 
> Your reasoning is shit


I'm comparing two current top 5 guys *one* weight class apart with a *common* opponent.

Your Johnson vs. Wanderlei scenario is comparing two guys from different eras, *six* weight classes apart and *no* common opponent. Not even remotely similar.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> I'm comparing two current top 5 guys *one* weight class apart with a *common* opponent.
> 
> Your Johnson vs. Wanderlei scenario is comparing two guys from different eras *six* weight classes apart and *no* common opponent. Not even remotely similar.


Ok lets stick to 1 weightclass

Korean zombie vs Kevin lee. Zombie is much better but would lose that fight 10/10


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 12, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ok lets stick to 1 weightclass
> 
> Korean zombie vs Kevin lee. *Zombie is much better* but would lose that fight 10/10


Highly debatable.

Their strength of schedule is about equal in terms of competition. Both have faced some of the toughest guys of their generation. Zombie's been finished 3 times via T/KO, Lee's only been put out once. Zombie's never been subbed, Lee's been subbed twice. Both have lost two decisions. On the other hand, I can confidently say Reyes is better than Gastelum.

Gastelum's schedule is superior to Reyes', but he has some questionable losses and  Reyes brought the GOAT to the brink of defeat and arguably wins that fight in a state with modern mma rules.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Highly debatable.
> 
> Their strength of schedule is about equal in terms of competition. Both have faced some of the toughest guys of their generation. Zombie's been finished 3 times via T/KO, Lee's only been put out once. Zombie's never been subbed, Lee's been subbed twice. Both have lost two decisions. On the other hand, I can confidently say Reyes is better than Gastelum.
> 
> Gastelum's schedule is superior to Reyes', but he has some questionable losses and  Reyes brought the GOAT to the brink of defeat and arguably wins that fight in a state with modern mma rules.


KZ's striking is leagues better than the Lee and so is his submission game. The only thing lee has on him skill wise is his wrestling, but lee doesnt have khabib levels of wrestling domination so thats not a hard game to plan for


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 12, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> KZ's striking is leagues better than the Lee and so is his submission game. The only thing lee has on him skill wise is his wrestling, but lee doesnt have khabib levels of wrestling domination so thats not a hard game to plan for


All that really matters at the end of the day are strength of schedule (level of competition) and the results of your contests. Those are the determining factors of greatness. 

When you compare those two things, KZ and Lee are pretty much equal.


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 13, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> There's nothing "god awful" about my reasoning.



You've made a bunch of assertions about the outcomes of hypothetical fights, then paraded around as if you won. When in fact, even if we granted you everything you brought up, that still wouldn't support your conclusion that Reyes is the better fighter.

Not even trying to be an ass, but there's no other way to describe what you're doing. Your reasoning is god awful.



> Do you favor Darren Till or Gastelum over Reyes in a fight based on what we've seen from each competitor over the course of their careers?



That's a dumb question that doesn't tell you anything.



> _Because that's how I reach the conclusions I reach._



I know, that's the problem.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 13, 2020)

Nihonjin said:


> You've made a bunch of assertions about the outcomes of hypothetical fights, then paraded around as if you won. When in fact, even if we granted you everything you brought up, that still wouldn't support your conclusion that Reyes is the better fighter.
> 
> Not even trying to be an ass, but there's no other way to describe what you're doing. Your reasoning is god awful.
> 
> ...


I didn’t know having a discussion was me “parading around as if I won”. I don’t need you to grant me anything though, my reasoning is sound snd speaks for itself.

How is my reasoning “god awful”? How do you think oddsmakers work? You have to look at bodies of work, strength of schedule, age, recent successes/failures, etc and make comparisons. 

How is it a “dumb question”? If you think they are better fighters why can’t you just say you believe they’d likely win?

I didn’t know using common sense to predict probable outcomes was a “problem”.


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 16, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> How is my reasoning “god awful”?



See previous posts.



> How do you think oddsmakers work?



Odds makers determine chances of winning, based on a bunch of different factors including, but not at all limited to skill levels.

They don't help your case at all.



> If you think they are better fighters why can’t you just say you believe they’d likely win?



Because that's not what I think and not how it works.

Again, in a fight between Mighty Mouse and Derrick Lewis, Lewis would literally kill him 100% of the time. Hell you can throw in Cejudo, make it a 2 vs 1 and I'd still favor Lewis. I'm quite confident even you aren't ridiculous enough to deny that the size and strength disparity would outright _determine _the outcome, right? But somehow you think that the size disparity wouldn't even _affect _the outcome in Reyes vs Gastelum?

Go think about that for a second and when you have, please explain to everyone the exact point where weight and size no longer influence fights.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 16, 2020)

Nihonjin said:


> See previous posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The odds makers determine betting lines based on the criteria I outlined. It absolutely helps my case.

I never said it didn’t influence fights? 

But like I already explained to Zhen, you are comparing two fighters who are six weight classes apart who are never going to fight under any circumstance. Your fantasy scenario is exaggerated ridiculousness. Reyes and Gastelum are only one weight class apart, share a common opponent and could realistically compete against each other in the future. Gastelum has also fought someone as tall as Reyes and found a great level of success even though he fell a bit short.


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Feb 16, 2020)

Azzuri said:


> Former UFC Champion Jay Dee Penn, more commonly known by his nickname BJ Penn, is under investigation by the Hawai‘i Police Department for a possible DUI violation stemming from an incident in Hilo last week.
> 
> On the evening of Friday, Feb. 7, at approximately 7 p.m., Penn was operating a black Toyota Tacoma pickup truck when it was involved in a single-vehicle crash on Route 11 in Hilo.
> 
> ...



BJ Penn has been showing the erratic behaviour you see in NFL guys with severe CTE for a while now  

Wish him a swift recovery.


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 16, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> The odds makers determine betting lines based on the criteria I outlined. *It absolutely helps my case.*



You criticized Adesanya for comparing his performance against Gastelum to Jones' against Reyes. Because Reyes is supposedly the superior fighter.

Your was that Reyes would win in a fight. Which has fuck all to do with being the better fighter, given the weight and height disparity. And that the odds makers would agree with you, which again, has fuck all to do with who the better fighter is.

Keep track of your own dumb arguments please.


> I never said it didn’t influence fights?



So, how do you determine how much of the result is due to the weight, height and strength disparity and how much because of superior skill? I'll wait.



> Reyes and Gastelum are only one weight class apart



Yeah, only a 20lbs jump. And that's when you pretend that Gastelum isn't actually a fat welterweight.



> Share a common opponent and could realistically compete against each other in the future.



So, is Gastelum going to eat all the tiramisu to make 205 or is Reyes cutting off his left leg to make 185 in your 'realistic future'?


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Feb 22, 2020)

Funniest UFC video I've ever seen tbh


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 22, 2020)

Me: God I dont give a darn about this fight
*enda in first minute*
Me: Huzzuh


----------



## Bump (Mar 4, 2020)

Predictions for  248?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2020)

Bump said:


> Predictions for  248?


I got both champs retaining


----------



## Blanco (Mar 4, 2020)

yoel wins


----------



## Bump (Mar 5, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I got both champs retaining



Same.



Oyster said:


> yoel wins



KO, TKO ? what you feeling? Thinking he gases and Izzy picks him apart for the TKO


----------



## Blanco (Mar 5, 2020)

Bump said:


> Same.
> 
> 
> 
> KO, TKO ? what you feeling? Thinking he gases and Izzy picks him apart for the TKO


Im not confident to pick whether its a ko, tko or decision. I just have a gut feeling yoel will win. And honestly i want him to win. Yoel couldn't win gold in the ufc because he couldnt make weight twice. This title shot is yoels redemption.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blanco (Mar 5, 2020)

I know the feinting from City Kickboxing is next level and has made a lot of aussie champs. But i have a feeling yoel will pull it off.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 5, 2020)

Izzy Tko.


----------



## Bump (Mar 6, 2020)

Any hype for the return of the Suga Show?


----------



## Kuya (Mar 6, 2020)

Izzy is like Conor in where he basically relies on elite striking and avoids the ground game. His takedown defense is great, but Romero is otherwordly.

Romero wins first round and then fades in the late 2nd. Izzy via 3rd round TKO my prediction.


----------



## Blanco (Mar 6, 2020)

Kuya said:


> Izzy is like Conor in where he basically relies on elite striking and avoids the ground game. His takedown defense is great, but Romero is otherwordly.
> 
> Romero wins first round and then fades in the late 2nd. Izzy via 3rd round TKO my prediction.


Yoel doesn't use his wrestling too much in the ufc.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 6, 2020)

Oyster said:


> Yoel doesn't use his wrestling too much in the ufc.



I know, but if I'm Yoel's coach, i'm telling him to wrestle against Izzy. Yoel has devastating power with all the knockdowns he's had, but still way too risky. Yoel's path to the belt is getting the fight to the ground.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 8, 2020)

My first time watching a women’s fight live, I’m a big fan of both girls now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 8, 2020)

Greatest womans fight of all time


We just watched history gentlemen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Greatest womans fight of all time
> 
> 
> We just watched history gentlemen


----------



## Lurko (Mar 8, 2020)

Female version of Robbie Rory fight. Amazing.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 8, 2020)

I came into this fight assuming Israel was fighting a job guy, holy shit this guy Romero is an animal.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I came into this fight assuming Israel was fighting a job guy, holy shit this guy Romero is an animal.


Romero lost his last 3 fights and still nobody wants to fight him because the last 2 needed surgery afterwards


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Romero lost his last 3 fights and still nobody wants to fight him because the last 2 needed surgery afterwards


Is he always a troll like this?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 8, 2020)

Yoel the last airbender.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> My first time watching a women’s fight live, I’m a big fan of both girls now.



Don't get used to it. 99% of female fights aren't good (and this was the greatest ever), although Jedrzejczyk has some of the best ones under her belt.



Lurker said:


> Female version of Robbie Rory fight. Amazing.





Thought it was a clear 48-47 for Zhang, btw. Don't really see Jedrzejczyk's case for 3 rounds, would be really reaching to give her the 2nd.

Scored Romero-Adesanya a 48-48 draw as well with a 10-10 1st round. Crazy all 3 judges gave Adesanya the 5th. The first Whittaker fight is still the only time Romero has decisively lost at MW. This fight blew up in Adesanya's face. Calling Romero out when UFC didn't want to book this fight, making all those claims, saying people treat Romero like the boogeyman when he's just a man and he'll prove, and having that performance, fighting him like he is indeed the boogeyman..



> Adesanya: "He might try and coast and if he coasts, he’s gonna be in trouble from the get-go. It’s gonna be too late by the time he gets into the deep waters… I’ve already said too much."


----------



## Lurko (Mar 8, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Don't get used to it. 99% of female fights aren't good (and this was the greatest ever), although Jedrzejczyk has some of the best ones under her belt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That fight was dope. Said nothing about who won ....


----------



## Lurko (Mar 8, 2020)

Jones vs Romero would be good.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 8, 2020)

Lurker said:


> That fight was dope. Said nothing about who won ....



I meant comparing it to Lawler/MacDonald II.. It's the GOAT female fight and the FOTY so far, but it's not on that level.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 8, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Jones vs Romero would be good.



That's obviously not happening, but I want to see Romero vs Cormier. I've been saying Romero knocks him out for many years now. Bad style match-up, and while Cormier admits Romero is his superior in wrestling (obviously, but he's such a competitor he usually doesn't concede stuff like that), he would definitely try to get the better of the wrestling sequences. Can easily see him biting on a feint and getting put out cold.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 8, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> That's obviously not happening, but I want to see Romero vs Cormier. I've been saying Romero knocks him out for many years now. Bad style match-up, and while Cormier admits Romero is his superior in wrestling (obviously, but he's such a competitor he usually doesn't concede stuff like that), he would definitely try to get the better of the wrestling sequences. Can easily see him biting on a feint and getting put out cold.


But Romero don't want to fight Lhw.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 8, 2020)

Lurker said:


> But Romero don't want to fight Lhw.



Yeah, but he might as well go back up there. I wonder if the Feijao fight is still in his mind or something. He's not getting any more title shots at MW.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 8, 2020)

> "Adesanya is a striking genius and can beat Jon Jones"

> Has a close fight with a 0-3 in his last 3 fights 42yr old middleweight.





Kisame3rd14 said:


> I came into this fight assuming Israel was fighting a *job guy,* holy shit this guy Romero is an animal.


 The UFC doesn't put jobbers in title fights.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 8, 2020)

Israel: 





> He might try and coast and if he coasts, he’s gonna be in trouble from the get-go. It’s gonna be too late by the time he gets into the deep waters… I’ve already said too much."



*Meanwhile in the deep waters of the 5th round*:



This is the Jones killer.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 8, 2020)

This was easily the most spooked Adesanya has ever been in a professional fight, even the kick-boxing ones including against Pereira. Never seen him so timid; even when he was starstruck against Silva, he still led, threw combinations, and put in good work. After that counter Romero cracked him with in the 1st round, 



all that "Romero is just a man, he's not a boogeyman" talk went down the drain, and he showed legitimate fear in the fight.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Chocochip (Mar 8, 2020)

Romero was wack as fuck.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 8, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> This was easily the most spooked Adesanya has ever been in a professional fight, even the kick-boxing ones including against Pereira. Never seen him so timid; even when he was starstruck against Silva, he still led, threw combinations, and put in good work. After that counter Romero cracked him with in the 1st round, all that "Romero is just a man, he's not a boogeyman" talk went down the drain, and he showed legitimate fear in the fight.


He wasn’t fighting to win after that counter. He was fighting not to lose.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 8, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Yeah, but he might as well go back up there. I wonder if the Feijao fight is still in his mind or something. He's not getting any more title shots at MW.


He needs to move up.


----------



## Blanco (Mar 10, 2020)

Who knows what would happen if yoel actually wrestled & gnp all day too man.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 10, 2020)

> *Israel Adesanya*: Must have x-ray of both feet. If positive, must have orthopedic doctor clearance or no contest until 9/4/20. Minimum suspension until 4/7/20 with no contact until 3/29/20.





This dude tried so hard to be the one to "dispel the myth of Romero", and failed horribly against the near 43-year-old. Only way it could have gone worse was if the judges didn't give him the decision. Rewatching the fight, Romero really could have got the 1st round off 3-4 strikes, but mainly that one counter because of how spooked Adesanya was, lol. He also said the "Romero being made of steel" meme was "fake news", yet he's required to have x-rays on both feet and could potentially face 6 months off kicking him a few times, while Romero is completely clear medically .


----------



## Lurko (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Bump (Mar 27, 2020)

I love Jones


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

Bump said:


> I love Jones


Yep Dc nailed it a long time ago.


----------



## Blanco (Mar 27, 2020)

The world is going to shit, so he's gonna do crazy shit even more.


----------



## Bump (Mar 27, 2020)

They have bodycam footage too, this man cant even quarantine right


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

Bump said:


> They have bodycam footage too, this man cant even quarantine right


You think he let his friend drive the car.


----------



## Bump (Mar 30, 2020)

So the rumor is Khabib is stuck in Russia and cant get out to figh Tony and they want to insert Justin to fight. Id love to see this fight however lets save Khabib/Tony ( we have waited 5 years, 5 months more cant hurt) because by god if Justin KOs Tony everyfuck we build towards is done
Now im home bored as ass so I wound t mind seeing some fights, I heard Colby/Twood want to brawl, if you can set them up or the Francis fight serves as main, the fans will take anything

just dont rob peter for paul
Thoughts?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 30, 2020)

Bump said:


> So the rumor is Khabib is stuck in Russia and cant get out to figh Tony and they want to insert Justin to fight. Id love to see this fight however lets save Khabib/Tony ( we have waited 5 years, 5 months more cant hurt) because by god if Justin KOs Tony everyfuck we build towards is done
> Now im home bored as ass so I wound t mind seeing some fights, I heard Colby/Twood want to brawl, if you can set them up or the Francis fight serves as main, the fans will take anything
> 
> just dont rob peter for paul
> Thoughts?


Fight is cursed.


----------



## Bump (Mar 30, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Fight is cursed.



If this doesn't prove it is, i dont know what will


----------



## Lurko (Mar 30, 2020)

Bump said:


> If this doesn't prove it is, i dont know what will


Do you think they will give up on fighting eachother if it dosen't happen this time?


----------



## Bump (Mar 30, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Do you think they will give up on fighting eachother if it dosen't happen this time?



Well Ramadan is coming up after this corna break so fight might be till late this year, they might give up or Tony gets KTFO from Conor or Justin and the fight goes up in thin air


----------



## Lurko (Mar 30, 2020)

Bump said:


> Well Ramadan is coming up after this corna break so fight might be till late this year, they might give up or Tony gets KTFO from Conor or Justin and the fight goes up in thin air


If Tony fights Conor then he's fucked. That's why he gave the fight to Justin but I Justin is fighting smart now....


----------



## Bump (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah im picking Tony over Khabib


----------



## Lurko (Mar 31, 2020)

I don't


Bump said:


> Yeah im picking Tony over Khabib


I got Khabib. Sorry somebody has to prove he's human and beat him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Mar 31, 2020)

I just want know whats going on


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 1, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Fight is cursed.



*MMA Fans:* So, how about Khabib vs Tony October 2015?
*Khabib vs Tony: *No, sorry.. Khabib's injured, can't do it..
*MMA Fans:* Okay..No biggie..

_*Few months later*
_
*MMA Fans: *Hey, Khabib's all healed up! I've got time 16th of April, 2016. How about you?
*Khabib vs Tony: *No, sorry.. Ehm.. Tony's injured..
*MMA fans: *k..

_*A year later*
_
*MMA fans:* Okay, so both Tony and Khabib had time to heal and had fights in between. I'm pretty sure they can both do March 4th, 2017! Lets do it!
*Khabib vs Tony:* I would.. Really.. But..
*MMA fans: *What?
*Khabib vs Tony*: Khabib can't make weight..
*MMA fans:* Oh.. I thought that.. nevermind it's okay. We'll do it another time.

_*Another year passes*
_
*MMA fans:* April 7th, Khabib has a new nutritionist, so no more tiramisu. And Tony is heal-
*Khabib vs Tony: *Injured.
*MMA fans: *What! How?! We're a day away and he just had media obligation.. What happend!?
*Khabib vs Tony:* I know. I couldn't believe it either.
He tripped over a wire because he was wearing sunglasses inside and tore his knee apart..
_
*12 months later*
_
*MMA fans:* Okay. Khabib's healthy and isn't eating cake. Tony's healthy and not doing anything stupid. We've avoided World War 3. Nothing short of an apocalypse could stop this from happening now!
*Khabib vs Tony:* Funny you should say that..

^If this fight was a woman, we're the guy that she's not into at all and tries to let off easy, but we can't take a hint..


----------



## Bump (Apr 2, 2020)

Luke Thomas just dropped a point I never thought of, if al the hospitals are focused on COVID-19 patients and pregencys etc important people how can you have a fist fight, who is going take care of them? UFC got a private hospital ?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 2, 2020)

Prime Chuck was a beast.


----------



## Bump (Apr 3, 2020)

Another free fight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

Dana just couldn't cancel this event so everyone could fight later. Fuck him fighting Justin.


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Dana just couldn't cancel this event so everyone could fight later. *Fuck him fighting Justin.*



As a fan I don't like it.  From Ferguson's perspective I don't like it.  From Gaethje's perspective I don't like it. And even from the UFC's perspective I think it's short sighted and I don't like it..

It's a fantastic matchup that has absolutely no business happening at all right now.  It creates significantly more problems than it solves, regardless of outcome (though Tony losing would be the most disastrous).


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2020)

Nihonjin said:


> As a fan I don't like it.  From Ferguson's perspective I don't like it.  From Gaethje's perspective I don't like it. And even from the UFC's perspective I think it's short sighted and I don't like it..
> 
> It's a fantastic matchup that has absolutely no business happening at all right now.  It creates significantly more problems than it solves, regardless of outcome (though Tony losing would be the most disastrous).


Yeah if Tony gets koed then Khabib might have to pick Justin over Tony. I don't like this at the moment.


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2020)

The full card is stacked tbh, I was against it at first but im starved for some fights


----------



## Kuya (Apr 7, 2020)

Dana White recreating Mortal Kombat w/ Fight Island is lit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2020)

*Report: UFC 249 ‘Ferguson vs Gaethje’ to take place inside Tachi Palace Resort Casino in California *


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2020)

Bump said:


> *Report: UFC 249 ‘Ferguson vs Gaethje’ to take place inside Tachi Palace Resort Casino in California *


Give me location.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2020)

I hear Cali inst even overseaing it so what governing body Dana got? He told Brett it is commissioned


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2020)

Rose is out ffs


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2020)

Bump said:


> Rose is out ffs


Ptsd hit her.


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Ptsd hit her.





Doubt they find a replacement honestly


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2020)

Bump said:


> Doubt they find a replacement honestly


Conor Dustin? Pride never dies?


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Conor Dustin? Pride never dies?


----------



## Bump (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2020)

UFC 249 has been postponed, Dana White told to "stand down".


----------



## Bump (Apr 10, 2020)

Mider T said:


> UFC 249 has been postponed, Dana White told to "stand down".



We waiting fro Fight Island


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 23, 2020)

Buakaw was overrated by Westerners, tbh. Really good fighter, but Sitthichai is better than he ever was internationally, imo, although I might be a bit biased and he has been one of my favourite strikes for a long time now, even before he started steamrolling everyone in GLORY.

Buakaw was a Top-3 P4P kickboxer not long ago, and peaked as the clear #1, but against nak muays in Thailand in competitive MT, he wasn't able to do a fraction of the stuff he did in the more watered down K-1 after it was past its best. His style was captivating to people who didn't follow MT in Thailand, so he took advantage of it and fair play to him, made many top guys look like amateurs. It was night and day the stuff he could pull in Japan vs Thailand, even against guys clearly smaller or the same size as him. He was able to exploit the defences internationally which he couldn't in the top stadiums in Thailand. Dude managed to make it to the semis of the HW GP as a 154-lbs fighter, lmao. The division was terrible then, but it's still crazy.

Buakaw was able to sustain it longer than some other Thais because of his athleticism, but fighters like Kaew, Petpamomrung, Kongnapa, Pajonsuk, Superbon, etc. had peak performances, even past their best not far off, or at a comparable level to him. Many did in the '80s and '90s too in a much better talent pool too, and orgs like GLORY always nerfed the Thais with the restriction on their clinching, sweeps/dumps, throws, etc., which Buakaw didn't rely on much as a nak muay as others.

Looks like the UFC signed Jiri Prochazka. Great addition to the division. HW and LHW are the 2 divisions that had better talent at the top end/tier over a decade ago, but LHW has been filling out nicely recently. The level of grappling is still really mediocre overall (still cringe thinking about the Smith-Oezdemir fight, and how they're both Top-5 LHWs, not to mention Smith struggling to detain that random 170-lbs home intruder recently, and failing to incapacitate him), but there is some really nice striking talent now with Prochazka, Ankalaev, Marreta, Reyes, Rakic, Jones, Oezdemir, Blachowicz, Smith, and Bukauskas. Camur is interesting as well.

Shame guys like Bader, Davis, and Nemkov aren't in the UFC now to compete with those guys, and dudes like Newton, Vassell, and McGeary fizzled out. Lawal retiring too, when he would ran through most UFC LHWs if he was still primed, and even the vast majority of the current HWs. One of the most underrated LHWs ever for sure. He was a far better version of Corey Anderson at basically every aspect of the game, from the grappling, wrestling, boxing, inside and outside game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Bump (May 3, 2020)

ufc 249 predictions?


----------



## Lurko (May 3, 2020)

Bump said:


> ufc 249 predictions?


Tony gets Koed!!


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (May 5, 2020)

F-ck the UFC and Dana White. No matter what happens this is going to be a war and I see Tony's chance of getting ko-ed the highest in his career. 

Tony's going to go down as the record for the longest winning streak in his division who did not get a title fight. Meanwhile Khabib will probably get another easy money fight with the whiskey salesman and maybe Gaethje if Tony loses. Stylistically, Tony will remain the biggest test for Khabib so if that fight doesn't happen, he will retire with a questionable undefeated legacy.


----------



## Blanco (May 5, 2020)

Prokopton said:


> F-ck the UFC and Dana White. No matter what happens this is going to be a war and I see Tony's chance of getting ko-ed the highest in his career.
> 
> Tony's going to go down as the record for the longest winning streak in his division who did not get a title fight. Meanwhile Khabib will probably get another easy money fight with the whiskey salesman and maybe Gaethje if Tony loses. Stylistically, Tony will remain the biggest test for Khabib so if that fight doesn't happen, he will retire with a questionable undefeated legacy.


Tony vs khabib will happen eventually even if its in bellator in 10 years


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (May 6, 2020)

Oyster said:


> Tony vs khabib will happen eventually even if its in bellator in 10 years


----------



## Lurko (May 9, 2020)

Bryce!!


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 9, 2020)

That was a banger of a fight

War luque


----------



## Lurko (May 9, 2020)

Damn


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 9, 2020)

Damn werdum don't got shit for olyinik


----------



## Lurko (May 9, 2020)

Rusty.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 9, 2020)

Technique? Who tf need technique when you swing fucking anchors for hands


----------



## Lurko (May 9, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Technique? Who tf need technique when you swing fucking anchors for hands


He don't need much of it. Cormier won't fight that man.


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)

Dom


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2020)

Boogeyman les go


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)

Yeah I was right Koed!!


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)

Khabib will have a lot of trouble.......


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2020)

Damn he ate* all those punches.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 10, 2020)

Dream fights dead

2020 fucking up everything


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Damn he eat all those punches.


Where did he get that chin? Damn!!


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Dream fights dead
> 
> 2020 fucking up everything


Justin vs Khabib should be good. Tbh only reasons Justin has ever lost his two fights is because he was fighting like drunk before so now he's next level. Kinda scary tbh.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Justin vs Khabib should be good. Tbh only reasons Justin has ever lost his two fights is because he was fighting like drunk before so now he's next level. Kinda scary tbh.


I dont see gathje beating khabib, hes like a weaker conor with better wrestling


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 10, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> People keep talking about Gaethje being Homer Simpson, but his defence these past 3 fights has been excellent (especially his patience, distance management, and with the retreats on the back-foot defensively). Even before that it was just his mind-set in brawls, and being irresponsible with distance management and impatience, not really glaring technical issues for him that he couldn't have fixed. He has that high guard, really good upper body movement, nice inside slips and parries some of the best counter-punching/kicking in the sport, has shown great head movement in this streak, especially against Cowboy, who was hitting Ferguson pretty regularly in their fight. He has really honed in on parrying/slipping straights, and rolling/blocking hooks and uppercuts, just constant switching, and sometimes the movements will be slight, and sometimes much more decisive and quick, often coming with counters. That makes it tough to get a read on him. Offensively, he has some of the best feints in the game, some of the best boxing and kicking in the pocket, is arguably the most powerful puncher in the division, has really good footwork on the front-foot when he pressures and cuts off the cage, has some of the best body-work in the division, and one of the best low kicking games in MMA history.
> 
> I think I'd favour him to knock Ferguson out, and he has the best shot in the division of stifling (Gillespie has by far the best chance in the pure wrestling sequences, and the power, but his assortment of striking threats/pressure is far behind Gaethje) and stopping Nurmy with strikes. Poirier and Alvarez were two of the best combination and body-punchers (when committed) in the sport when Gaethje fought them, two things which really trouble his style of defence, and they had to go through two of the grittiest, FOTY contenders, back and forth, to get through him (Johnson as well, who gave him some problems with similar attributes, and also went through a FOTY contender, but was stopped). That isn't something Nurmy and Ferguson can exploit to anywhere near the same degree, imo. Ferg isn't shy about going to the body, but he isn't as effective as either.
> 
> Gaethje's folkstyle wrestling background is an interesting factor as well, since we haven't seen Nurmy deal with a proven wrestler at the top level yet (Tibau, and Trujillo were probably the best on paper). He was an All-American Division 1 in a very tough 157-lbs class. He's been taken down off reactive shots in WSOF, but his hand fighting from rear standing to dictate exchanges and control, scrambling, and techniques like the granby roll, give him a lot of different escape routes from Normy's iron grip before he can establish control, which Poirier didn't have. He has a really strong clinch game as well, and actually lands low kicks and knees to the legs there. I think his body-work and low kicks would be keys in both match-ups, and obviously his punching ability.





Called Gaethje to knock Ferg out back in September, and called him the toughest match-up for Nurmy back then too.

Ferg is a great fighter, easily Top-10 LW of all-time, but he's lucky he avoided guys like Alvarez and Poirier during his run.

Pettis ruined my parlay, but I've been on a great streak for title fights (considering the Reyes-Jones decision was one of the worst in recent history). This win by Gaethje is arguably the most impressive, and biggest win in the past few years of MMA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I dont see gathje beating khabib, hes like a weaker conor with better wrestling


BETTER WRESTLING..........


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)

He dosen't gass either.


----------



## Chocochip (May 10, 2020)

Amazing night to watch, sad to see Cruz and Ferguson lose. Wish they won, but hey, they had good runs.


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Called Gaethje to knock Ferg out back in September, and called him the toughest match-up for Nurmy back then too.
> 
> Ferg is a great fighter, easily Top-10 LW of all-time, but he's lucky he avoided guys like Alvarez and Poirier during his run.
> 
> Pettis ruined my parlay, but I've been on a great streak for title fights (considering the Reyes-Jones decision was one of the worst in recent history).


Tell them!!


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)

I had Cruz losing too but damnnnn Francis took that man's soul.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


> BETTER WRESTLING..........


But not khabib wrestling


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 10, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I dont see gathje beating khabib, hes like a weaker conor with better wrestling



That's a terrible comparison, lol. 

Gaethje is a Top-3 kicker in the sport. McGregor has never used them effectively outside of some early moments against Diaz. Their striking styles even outside of kicking aren't that similar either, and Gaethje has much more answers with his reversals and defence for Nurmy. Him and Gillespie (or Chandler if he makes his way into the UFC) are the only guys in the division who could keep the fight in the centre of the cage, since Nurmy is far too dominant against the cage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> But not khabib wrestling


But maybe good enough to stop his takedowns. He's  really good. He just never uses it because he rather kickbox.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Justin vs Khabib should be good. Tbh only reasons Justin has ever lost his two fights is because he was fighting like drunk before so now he's next level. Kinda scary tbh.



To be fair, Poirier could still very likely beat Gaethje in a rematch. He was up 2-0, and Gaethje won the 3rd, but officially had a point taken away due to the eye-poke. Gaethje's low kicks were definitely carving him up though, and he's worked on his defence, footwork, and counter-punching quite a bit since then. The combinations like body uppercuts to left hooks, mixing up with low kicks, pivoting off to an angles and throwing hooks or straights are some new wrinkles too. Much more sound positioning, as he's more responsible now. Also he adjusted to Ferguson's slight defensive changes too, like when Ferg would block incoming hooks with his shoulder, and Gaethje would go to the body himself, or carve out a leg (though the latter he was doing against Alvarez and Poirier).

I mentioned his obvious improvements technically and defensively long ago, but Alvarez and Poirier are still 2 of the best combination punchers in MMA history, and have some of the GOAT body-work in the division. Gaethje's defence is still susceptible to those. Obviously Alvarez is past his prime now though, but fights between current Gaethje and prime versions of the other 2 would be close to pick-ems, imo. They'd likely produce more ATG LW classics though; those 3 together have one of the greatest collections of fights between 3 guys, ever.


----------



## Larcher (May 10, 2020)

Justin was a heat seeker last night. He's become scary accurate with his striking. I thought for Gaethje to win he'd have to take out ferg in 3 rounds. 

But I guess now he's become more patient, he's not exhausting himself so early now. Shame to see it end like this for ferg and I'm sure his decision to cut weight twice in such a short time span didn't help, but Justin's performance was a joy to watch.


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)

Justin protects himself a lot better now too. Old Justin would have got pulled into a war.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 10, 2020)

In 7 UFC appearances, no ones ever even tried to take Justin down or test his D1 wrestling. Also goes without saying that he’s never been submitted in a fight before. To take that a step further even, no ones even attempted to sub him in the UFC.

That wrestling pedigree coupled with his heavy hands, he might present a set of problems Khabib’s never seen before.


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> In 7 UFC appearances, no ones ever even tried to take Justin down or test his D1 wrestling. Also goes without saying that he’s never been submitted in a fight before. To take that a step further even, no ones even attempted to sub him in the UFC.
> 
> That wrestling pedigree coupled with his heavy hands, he might present a set of problems Khabib’s never seen before.


I think he koed somebody by slamming their body before. Gotta check again.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I think he koed somebody by slamming their body before. Gotta check again.


I’m not sure what you’re replying to?


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> I’m not sure what you’re replying to?


Check his fight history.


----------



## Nihonjin (May 10, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I dont see gathje beating khabib, hes like a weaker conor with better wrestling



Exactly like Conor, except significantly less accurate with his boxing, way better wrestling, significantly better gas tank and devastating leg kicks. Basically an exact copy of Conor except the parts where they're different, which is just about everywhere..

Seriously what on earth are you talking about..


----------



## Louis-954 (May 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Check his fight history.


Again, not sure what you're replying to. Read my post again. This time carefully.


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Again, not sure what you're replying to. Read my post again. This time carefully.


Yeah and mine too. He koed somebody by a slam.


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Louis-954 (May 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Yeah and mine too. He koed somebody by a slam.


And once again....

What does this have to do with* anything* I said?


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> And once again....
> 
> What does this have to do with* anything* I said?


Showing his wrestling to you and Dustin got him down for only a little bit but Justin wasn't fighting smart back like he is now.


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Louis-954 (May 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Showing his wrestling to you and Dustin got him down for only a little bit but Justin wasn't fighting smart back like he is now.


Dustin never took him down. He did *try* though. My mistake on that!


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Dustin never took him down. He did *try* though. My mistake on that!


Watch the fight. Cruz even says he takes him down. Round three but it was for only a couple of seconds but he got him. Listen I know you won't agree and you still think Jones won that fight so I couldn't ever take you for real like others in this thread. Btw I'm a Justin fan and I admit his fuckups.


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)

Tony vs Justin was worth it


----------



## Louis-954 (May 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Watch the fight. Cruz even says he takes him down. Round three but it was for only a couple of seconds but he got him. Listen I know you won't agree and you still think Jones won that fight so I couldn't ever take you for real like others in this thread. Btw I'm a Justin fan and I admit his fuckups.


It’s not me you have to convince. I just showed you the *official* fight metric stats put out by the UFC itself. There’s no takedown.

and Jones did win. The striking was about even (with Dom slightly edging him) and Jones made up the difference with his forward pressure and takedowns. I know you don’t like it, but that’s what happened. Reyes may have won the fight, but he lost the game. He lost the competition.


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> It’s not me you have to convince. I just showed you the *official* fight metric stats put out by the UFC itself. There’s no takedown.
> 
> and Jones did win. The striking was about even (with Dom slightly edging him) and Jones made up the difference with his forward pressure and takedowns. I know you don’t like it, but that’s what happened. Reyes may have won the fight, but he lost the game. He lost the competition.


Judges be lost Reyes you lost the game but how


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)

>stats.


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)

Cruz and Dc would you that's a takedown.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Cruz and Dc would you that's a takedown.


It’s not a takedown according the the official UFC stats. In order for a takedown to count you have to establish control over the down opponent for a period of time. Dustin didn’t establish control. Thus, no takedown.


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> It’s not a takedown according the the official UFC stats. In order for a takedown to count you have to establish control over the down opponent for a period of time. Dustin didn’t establish control. Thus, no takedown.


But in the Jones Reyes fight it was a takedown everytime just like that.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Why does it only count for Jones?


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Jones established (short) periods of control unlike Dustin.

This is why DC’s “takedown” of Jones didn’t count in 2015. No control established. Same when Santos “took him down”.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Jones established (short) periods of control unlike Dustin.
> 
> This is why DC’s “takedown” of Jones didn’t count in 2015. No control established.


Maybe.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Maybe.


You can be salty about it, but I don’t write the rules or put out the official stats. :shrug I’m just telling you how it works since you appear to be confused.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

I want a rematch of Jones and Reyes but Jones needs to get a Uber.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> You can be salty about it, but I don’t write the rules or put out the official stats. :shrug


I find it funny you buy into what you're saying but ok. Judges dipped after that fight when they were goona review it and everyone agreed Reyes won but they dipped like bitches because they know they would have to fix the fight.


----------



## Kuya (May 11, 2020)

Hope we don't have to wait a year to see Francis Ngannou fight again.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I find it funny you buy into what you're saying but ok. Judges dipped after that fight when they were goona review it and everyone agreed Reyes won but they dipped like bitches because they know they would have to fix the fight.


“Everyone” didn’t agree. 

and what are you talking about “fix the fight”? They can’t “review” a decsion on the same night it’s rendered.

you could make a case for either guy winning the fight. If Reyes had won officially, I’d be telling Jones fans to stop crying.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Kuya said:


> Hope we don't have to wait a year to see Francis Ngannou fight again.


I imagine a big part of it is a lot of people decline signing up to fight him, lmao. You have to be borderline suicidal. Francis is a guy who... if im a manager, i’m keeping my fighter away from him as long as possible.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> “Everyone” didn’t agree.
> 
> and what are you talking about “fix the fight”? They can’t “review” a decsion on the same night it’s rendered.
> 
> you could make a case for either guy winning the fight. If Reyes had won officially, I’d be telling Jones fans to stop crying.


Look it up. I'm not talking about this anymore. I rather not stay up to 3 am with you. I'm goona be honest man with you. You come off hostile with people and I just don't like you.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Kuya said:


> Hope we don't have to wait a year to see Francis Ngannou fight again.


Stipe is busy with Covid so Dc will probaly fight him....


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Look it up. I'm not talking about this anymore. I rather not stay up to 3 am with you. I'm goona be honest man with you. You come off hostile with people and I just don't like you.


I just did. And yeah, you definitely can’t change the decision of a fight after the scorecards are in. You have to file a complaint with the athletic commission the following day.

How exactly am I being hostile with you? I don’t really care if you don’t like me. That’s not my problem, I can’t control how you feel. I’m just here to talk MMA.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> I just did. And yeah, you definitely can’t change the decision of a fight after the scorecards are in. You have to file a complaint with the athletic commission the following day.
> 
> How exactly am I being hostile with you? I don’t really care if you don’t like me. That’s not my problem, I can’t control how you feel. I’m just here to talk MMA.


Dude I don't care.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Talk MMA.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Dude I don't care.


You quoted me first to start this conversation and continue to reply, so you obviously do care.

Now who is being hostile?


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Talk MMA.


I’ve only talked MMA my whole time here.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> I’ve only talked MMA my whole time here.


This nigguh.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> You quoted me first to start this conversation and continue to reply, so you obviously do care.
> 
> Now who is being hostile?


You really need to be more aware that you come off a dick. At least I own up to being one to people I dislike.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

2:01


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> This nigguh.


Notice we have only gone off topic since you decided you want to get personal for whatever reason. Look at every one of my posts in thread. Nothing but fight talk.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You really need to be more aware that you come off a dick. At least I own up to being one to people I dislike.


How am I “coming off as a dick” by showing you fight stats and explaining to you how the rules work? Did I insult you? Did I curse at you?

What it really comes down to is that you don’t like me so you can’t stand being proven wrong  by me even if the information I’m providing is from an official source.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> How am I “coming off as a dick” by showing you fight stats and explaining to you how the rules work? Did I insult you? Did I curse at you?
> 
> What it really comes down to is that you don’t like me and can’t stand being proven wrong  by me even if the information I’m providing is from an official source.


You don't have to curse me man.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

2:08


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You don't have to curse me man.


How am I being “a dick” to you then by just providing stats to prove my point?


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

At Three welcome to the only person on my ignore list.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> At Three welcome to the only person on my ignore list.


Like I said before, that’s a you problem. I can’t control how you feel. You do what’s best for you.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> How am I being “a dick” to you then by just providing stats to prove my point?


Dude stop. I'm not up for a debate.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Dude stop. I'm not up for a debate.


We both know that’s not the reason. You just know that I’m right. Your pride simply can’t deal with the perceived humiliation of me proving you wrong.

I reply to anyone who quotes me or says something directed at me. I’ll be done talking when you are.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Like I said before, that’s a you problem. I can’t control how you feel. You do what’s best for you.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> I reply to anyone who quotes me or says something directed at me. I’ll be done talking when you are.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


Okay?


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Okay?


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Okay?


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Okay?


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


Ohhh, I understand. A “trolling” attempt.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


Yes?


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Mr. I'm never mean cuz I never curse someone out. Learn you might just come off the wrong way and it's not just me.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Yes?


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Mr. I'm never mean cuz I never curse someone out. Learn you might just come off the wrong way and it's not just me.


Where in this conversation have I been mean to you?


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


Yes?


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Where in this thread have I been mean to you?


No you are perfect!!


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> No you are perfect!!


Now you’re not making any sense.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Dude you're not goona get me.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Dude you're not goona get me.


I already have you. That’s why you’re still here entertaining me past 2am.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Now you’re not making any sense.


No you're perfect!!


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> No you're perfect!!


Then what’s the problem?


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> I already have you. That’s why you’re still here entertaining me past 2am.


Yeah playing with a jerk like you does that.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Then what’s the problem?


Deez Nutz Got Emmm!!


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Yeah playing with a jerk like you does that.


So you admit I got you. Why did you just say I didn’t have you then?


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Deez Nutz Got Emmm!!


Not sure what you mean. But okay.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> So you admit I got you. Why did you just say I didn’t have you then?


I'm goona lose to you because you won't give up.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I'm goona lose to you because you won't give up.


Give up what? I reply to anyone who speaks to me. If you don’t like that then just don’t quote me or say anything directed at me. Problem solved.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Not sure what you mean. But okay.


I got to have one thing over you. Not telling.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I got to have one thing over you. Not telling.


Okay?


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Give up what? I reply to anyone who speaks to me. If you don’t like that then just don’t quote me or say anything directed at me. Problem solved.


Yeah but it's hard to just ignore you tbh. You're like a good hooker.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Yeah but it's hard to just ignore you tbh. You're like a good hooker.


I know. Your pride won’t allow it. In your mind this is some sort of competition that you don’t want to lose.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> I know. Your pride won’t allow it. In your mind this is some sort of competition that you don’t want to lose.


You don't want to either.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You don't want to either.


Well why would I ignore you? I don’t have a problem with you.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Well why would I ignore you? I don’t have a problem with you.


Somebody just kill me right now.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Somebody just kill me right now.


That’s a rather permanent solution to a temporary problem.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> That’s a rather permanent solution to a temporary problem.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


Okay.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

You still suck.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You still suck.


You’re certainly entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Chocochip (May 11, 2020)

Get a room.


----------



## Bump (May 11, 2020)

Kuya said:


> Hope we don't have to wait a year to see Francis Ngannou fight again.



If he wants the belt it probably would be a year 



Louis-954 said:


> I imagine a big part of it is a lot of people decline signing up to fight him, lmao. You have to be borderline suicidal. Francis is a guy who... if im a manager, i’m keeping my fighter away from him as long as possible.



Francis also only wants and deserves a tilte shot so he is going decline fights too 



Lurker said:


> Stipe is busy with Covid so Dc will probaly fight him....



Another interm belt? eurghh



Chocochip said:


> Get a room.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Bump said:


> If he wants the belt it probably would be a year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dc will probaly lose that fight. Can't box on Stipe's level and Francis is only getting better with time.


----------



## Bump (May 11, 2020)

If he cant get the takedown he is runied , but how do you see Francis/Stipe 2 going?


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Bump said:


> If he cant get the takedown he is runied , but how do you see Francis/Stipe 2 going?


Well Stipe's eye might be fucked up now thanks to Dc's eye poking the shit out of him so he might not box as well as in his prime and Francis might outbox now but Stipe has takedowns but Francis has had a lot of time to train for that. I have no idea who wins tbh but it's looking like Francis's time is coming.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Are we not goona talk Bryce? Dude is scary good.


----------



## Bump (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Are we not goona talk Bryce? Dude is scary good.


Hugely underrated needs to face a killer striker next


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Bump said:


> Hugely underrated needs to face a killer striker next


I agree.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 13, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> If you guys had to guess the next current LW (not including guys from FW moving up) to blow up in popularity in the mainstream, who would it be?
> 
> Tony Ferguson
> Dustin Poirier
> ...





Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I don't think he will make LW again, but Masvidal is a wild card. He has been one of my favourite fighters for like a decade now, and he is naturally the most consistently funny personality in MMA post-Serra and Nick Diaz, imo. If he managed to sneak in a fight against Diaz at 165-lbs or something, I think he would run with it.




Really great numbers, being the first big card with the controversy surrounding it definitely helped, even if the card lost Nurmy, Jacare, and Hall. Wonder if Gaethje can finally turn into that superstar he's deserved to be for many years. Looks like he might have gotten some fans.


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Really great numbers, being the first big card with the controversy surrounding it definitely helped, even if the card lost Nurmy, Jacare, and Hall. Wonder if Gaethje can finally turn into that superstar he's deserved to be for many years. Looks like he might have gotten some fans.


----------



## Lurko (May 14, 2020)

Khabib's Dad is in a coma.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Khabib's Dad is in a coma.


Yeah, I heard this afternoon. Hopefully he pulls through.

Smith and OSP lost tonight. Very surprised with these outcomes.


----------



## Lurko (May 14, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Yeah, I heard this afternoon. Hopefully he pulls through.
> 
> Smith and OSP lost tonight. Very surprised with these outcomes.


Yeah kinda shocked OSP and Smith lost.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 14, 2020)

Never thought smith would get pieced up so easily


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 14, 2020)

Not sure why OSP losing would be surprising. Rothwell has always been notoriously difficult to stop, and he keeps a fairly high work-rate. That along with a clear size advantage would be tough to overcome (not like OSP is some top fighter either). It's been a struggle for most LHWs moving up historically too, even someone like Rumble would have most likely lost to a decently past it and depressed Arlovski on a downturn of his career, without the clock management mess-up in the 1st (and even then, Rumble was just holding onto his legs against the cage for most of the fight, something you pretty much never see with him). Even recently Latifi (who destroyed OSP) struggled mightily with Derrick Lewis. The size and durability of HWs has always been a big factor.

Smith was never that good, benefitted a lot from beating washed up fighters, and a mentally checked out Gus. He's a pretty good striker, but very flawed fundamentally. His grappling, like almost everyone in the division, is really bad. The fight with Oezdemir (clearly his best win, and a good one) was one of the worst displays of grappling for a main event fight I've seen in a long time. The performance, along with both being Top-5, was an indictment on where the division has been at in recent years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (May 16, 2020)

great card so far, alot of wars
ESPN gotta be loving this


----------



## Louis-954 (May 17, 2020)

Bump said:


> great card so far, alot of wars
> ESPN gotta be loving this


UFC has been fire this past week.


----------



## Bump (May 17, 2020)

Saw the PPV buys for 249 they were monstrous for that type of card so hoping for good views on tv and some more fans


----------



## Larcher (May 17, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Not sure why OSP losing would be surprising. Rothwell has always been notoriously difficult to stop, and he keeps a fairly high work-rate. That along with a clear size advantage would be tough to overcome (not like OSP is some top fighter either). It's been a struggle for most LHWs moving up historically too, even someone like Rumble would have most likely lost to a decently past it and depressed Arlovski on a downturn of his career, without the clock management mess-up in the 1st (and even then, Rumble was just holding onto his legs against the cage for most of the fight, something you pretty much never see with him). Even recently Latifi (who destroyed OSP) struggled mightily with Derrick Lewis. The size and durability of HWs has always been a big factor.
> 
> Smith was never that good, benefitted a lot from beating washed up fighters, and a mentally checked out Gus. He's a pretty good striker, but very flawed fundamentally. His grappling, like almost everyone in the division, is really bad. The fight with Oezdemir (clearly his best win, and a good one) was one of the worst displays of grappling for a main event fight I've seen in a long time. The performance, along with both being Top-5, was an indictment on where the division has been at in recent years.


It's weird to think Rothwell was the dark horse of the heavyweight division only a few years ago. He's washed up now and he never was particularly impressive, but damn compared to the current HW gatekeepers he was a blessing. Same with Roy Nelson, Matt Mitrione, Travis Browne, Chieck Congo, etc. 

Cormier is one foot out the door, Stipe doesn't have much longer, JDS and Cain are war torn, Overeem only has a few knock outs left that he can endure, and Werdum seemed like a shadow of his former self last fight. The HW division really is in serious need of new, young talent. The division has been shallow for ages, but it was never this bad until recently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (May 17, 2020)

Larcher said:


> It's weird to think Rothwell was the dark horse of the heavyweight division only a few years ago. He's washed up now and he never was particularly impressive, but damn compared to the current HW gatekeepers he was a blessing. Same with Roy Nelson, Matt Mitrione, Travis Browne, Chieck Congo, etc.
> 
> Cormier is one foot out the door, Stipe doesn't have much longer, JDS and Cain are war torn, Overeem only has a few knock outs left that he can endure, and Werdum seemed like a shadow of his former self last fight. The HW division really is in serious need of new, young talent. The division has been shallow for ages, but it was never this bad until recently.



Yeah the UFC i feel might push its hand and force some LHW to move up, DC is gone by year end and I feel if DC beats Stipe he might walk away depeding on this corna thing. We dont have any real "talent" coming up. FRancis is up already so he is out


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 18, 2020)

Larcher said:


> It's weird to think Rothwell was the dark horse of the heavyweight division only a few years ago. He's washed up now and he never was particularly impressive, but damn compared to the current HW gatekeepers he was a blessing. Same with Roy Nelson, Matt Mitrione, Travis Browne, Chieck Congo, etc.
> 
> Cormier is one foot out the door, Stipe doesn't have much longer, JDS and Cain are war torn, Overeem only has a few knock outs left that he can endure, and Werdum seemed like a shadow of his former self last fight. The HW division really is in serious need of new, young talent. The division has been shallow for ages, but it was never this bad until recently.



Yup, the peak of the division was easily the early to mid 2000s with the money promotions in Europe/Japan (mainly PRIDE) were throwing at top talent from various disciplines back then, especially kickboxing, but it's so bad right now.

Ngannou hasn't really showed much more that before the first Miocic fight. The fact that washed up PRIDE guys could still have success this late is pretty nuts. Overeem was seconds away from nearly shutting out Rozenstruik, and the stoppage wasn't the best. Hunt won the 1st against Blaydes, dropped him twice and nearly knocked him out.

I'm not sure if I can confidently say there are 4-5 good fighters in the division right now in their prime. I've been advocating for a LHW/HW merger for a long time now, and considering how fights like Latifi/Lewis and Rothwell/OSP have gone, I don't see why not. Jones is insinuating a Ngannou fight.

This card was pretty awesome top to bottom, maybe the best of the year so far, although obviously a weird year.

Chito-Yadong might have been my favourite fight of the year too, thought Chito clearly took the 2nd and 3rd, but I could be a bit biased. Yadong did land some hard punches in the 2nd, so it wasn't egregious. Chito is so technically sound and varied offensively, but frustrating with the slow starts. I wonder if he will ever go on a run to a title at some point where everything clicks, and he isn't trying to figure things out during the fight (part of his appeal though) and needing his distressed corner to yell some tactical sense into him almost every fight. BW is the best it's ever been when Dillashaw comes back soon, even if Cejudo is really out.


----------



## Nihonjin (May 18, 2020)

Opinions on featherweight Barboza? I thought he actually won that fight..


----------



## Larcher (May 18, 2020)

I'm surprised he could even make it to 145


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 19, 2020)

Larcher said:


> I'm surprised he could even make it to 145



Same here. It's going to be tough to pressure FW Barboza with the size and power he has in the division now. He can always fire back and mount strong enough offence to dissuade that, but he doesn't have his speed advantage from LW. When he plants his feet on counters, he is more vulnerable now with his defence. I think guys like Kattar and Emmett could knock him out clean. And yeah, that was a terrible decision. Sucks for Barboza.


----------



## Nihonjin (May 19, 2020)

Larcher said:


> I'm surprised he could even make it to 145


Yeah that was about as shocking as the decision, but he looked good..


----------



## Louis-954 (May 29, 2020)

Hyped for Woodley vs Burns. Think it’s gonna be a banger!


----------



## Tash (May 30, 2020)

It will be. Burns' MMA come up has been spectacular. I need Woodley to win this tho lol


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 30, 2020)

Thats a bad cut


----------



## Nihonjin (May 31, 2020)

Damn.. That wasn't even close..
Woodley's 0-10 in his last two fights in terms of rounds with a few 8-10's sprinkled in.. Maybe time to go? Physically he's still got it, but he seems to have lost his trigger..


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 31, 2020)

Nihonjin said:


> Damn.. That wasn't even close..
> Woodley's 0-10 in his last two fights in terms of rounds with a few 8-10's sprinkled in.. Maybe time to go? Physically he's still got it, but he seems to have lost his trigger..


Hes mentally broken

Time to go


----------



## Louis-954 (May 31, 2020)

Nihonjin said:


> Damn.. That wasn't even close..
> Woodley's 0-10 in his last two fights in terms of rounds with a few 8-10's sprinkled in.. Maybe time to go? Physically he's still got it, but he seems to have lost his trigger..


I feel like he’s been gun shy ever since his first outing with Thompson. The preparation that went into those two fights with Wonderboy took something out of him.

Then again... he looked like a world beater against Till.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 1, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> I feel like he’s been gun shy ever since his first outing with Thompson. The preparation that went into those two fights with Wonderboy took something out of him.
> 
> Then again... he looked like a world beater against Till.


Woodley is only good against people he knows he can beat

Doubt kills him


----------



## Bump (Jun 1, 2020)

Havnt been here for awhile since the last fights 



Nihonjin said:


> Opinions on featherweight Barboza? I thought he actually won that fight..



Same, it was close but def thought he won



Larcher said:


> I'm surprised he could even make it to 145



Need to see him do it again before we class him as elite, maybe 3 cuts? make sure he can maintain that weight safe, I thought he was a big 155er 



Nihonjin said:


> Yeah that was about as shocking as the decision, but he looked good..







Louis-954 said:


> Hyped for Woodley vs Burns. Think it’s gonna be a banger!



Man knows his stuff



Tash said:


> It will be. Burns' MMA come up has been spectacular. I need Woodley to win this tho lol





Nihonjin said:


> Damn.. That wasn't even close..
> Woodley's 0-10 in his last two fights in terms of rounds with a few 8-10's sprinkled in.. Maybe time to go? Physically he's still got it, but he seems to have lost his trigger..





Zhen Chan said:


> Hes mentally broken
> 
> Time to go





Louis-954 said:


> I feel like he’s been gun shy ever since his first outing with Thompson. The preparation that went into those two fights with Wonderboy took something out of him.
> 
> Then again... he looked like a world beater against Till.





Zhen Chan said:


> Woodley is only good against people he knows he can beat
> 
> Doubt kills him



Yeah since his fight with Wonderboy he is gun shy and just MMA shy, he has his outside the cage stuff and that is taking the killer out of him. i don't like telling people to retire but i think he should however i still want see fights against Colby and rematch with Condit


Now, whats your guys take on Jones/Dana latest fight? I see both thier points  so ?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)

Yeah watching it was hard to watch.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)

Wonder if Francis is ready for Stipe.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 1, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Wonder if Francis is ready for Stipe.


Did you see those haymakers his last fight

i think hes all out of fucks


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Did you see those haymakers his last fight
> 
> i think hes all out of fucks


He's been smoking people faster. All he needs is better takedown defense and stamina really. Stipe has one good eye now.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 1, 2020)

Stipe probably still wins that fight. He’s not afraid of Francis and has taken his best shots before so he has that confidence.

Francis hasn’t shown any improvement in his takedown defense or cardio. Not saying he hasn’t made any improvements, but his fights are literally too short to make a determination.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Stipe probably still wins that fight. He’s not afraid of Francis and has taken his best shots before so he has that confidence.
> 
> Francis hasn’t shown any improvement in his takedown defense or cardio. Not saying he hasn’t made any improvements, but his fights are literally too short to make a determination.


Francis's fights have been a little to short to tell how much he's improved in the areas he needs to be champ so we can only tell until he fights Stipe or Dc. I'm not sure Dc can take many of those shots. Dana just make a Francis vs Dc and Winner vs Stipe for the real belt.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 1, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Francis's fights have been a little to short to tell how much he's improved in the areas he needs to be champ so we can only tell until he fights Stipe or Dc. I'm not sure Dc can take many of those shots. Dana just make a Francis vs Dc and Winner vs Stipe for the real belt.


Yeah, exactly.

I don’t think Daniel wants to fight two more times though. I don’t think he can beat Francis and Stipe back to back at his age now. I feel like he knows that too. Tall order.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 3, 2020)

Will Jon Jones be stripped by Dana? Next time on Dragon ball...Wrong section.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 3, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Will Jon Jones be stripped by Dana? Next time on Dragon ball...Wrong section.


He’s voluntarily relinquishing it (if this is all true). Dana’s not stripping.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 3, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> He’s voluntarily relinquishing it (if this is all true). Dana’s not stripping.


I wanted someone to beat him already.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 3, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> I wanted someone to beat him already.


He’ll lose eventually. Probably sometime within the next 2 years.

If Reyes had fought him in a state or country that uses the new unified rules and not the old ones he would have won a decision. Texas uses the old rules where forward pressure is valued almost as much as striking. Unlucky for Reyes.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 3, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Stipe probably still wins that fight. *He’s* not afraid of Francis and has *taken his best shots before so he has that confidence.*



I don't know who'd win, but I don't think anyone can take Francis' normal shot, let alone his best shot. Stipe is no exception.  Especially considering what Cormier did to him in their first fight.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 3, 2020)

Nihonjin said:


> I don't know who'd win, but I don't think anyone can take Francis' normal shot, let alone his best shot. Stipe is no exception.  Especially considering what Cormier did to him in their first fight.


Stipe definitely didnt take francis's best shots

He blocked and weaved like the champion he is. The same shit will happen in the rematch unless hes really blind


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 3, 2020)

Nihonjin said:


> I don't know who'd win, but I don't think anyone can take Francis' normal shot, let alone his best shot. Stipe is no exception.  Especially considering what Cormier did to him in their first fight.


Francis hit Stipe 21 times in that fight and Stipe hit Francis 70 times. Yet Stipes face was still in far worse shape than Francis. Francis hit him, hard and Stipe dealt with it just fine.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 6, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Francis hit Stipe 21 times in that fight and Stipe hit Francis 70 times. Yet Stipes face was still in far worse shape than Francis. Francis hit him, hard and Stipe dealt with it just fine.



So let me get this straight.  If Francis landed the Overeem-Uppercut on Stipe, you think he'd be able to shrug it off and continue fighting?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 6, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Francis hit Stipe 21 times in that fight and Stipe hit Francis 70 times. Yet Stipes face was still in far worse shape than Francis. Francis hit him, hard and Stipe dealt with it just fine.


Difference between getting hit hard and getting hit clean


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 6, 2020)

Nihonjin said:


> So let me get this straight.  If Francis landed the Overeem-Uppercut on Stipe, you think he'd be able to shrug it off and continue fighting?


I’m pretty sure I never said that. 

I’m sorry you don’t like that Stipe ate some really good shots against Francis in their fight won, but that’s what happened.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 6, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Difference between getting hit hard and getting hit clean


It’s usually the shots that you don’t see coming that put you out. If you see it coming you can roll with it, bite down on the mouthpiece and brace for it, mentally prepare for it, etc.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 6, 2020)

Chase hooper got that vegan striking


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 7, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> I’m pretty sure I never said that.
> 
> I’m sorry you don’t like that *Stipe ate some really good shots against Francis *in their fight won, but that’s what happened.





Louis-954 pre-callout said:


> *He’s* not afraid of Francis and *has taken his best shots before so he has that confidence.*



Well, I'm 100% sure you did. And now you are too. Just because you changed your tune after I called you out, doesn't mean you never said it..


----------



## Bump (Jun 7, 2020)

was a good card


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Is Nunes in the GOAT convo yet?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Is Nunes in the GOAT convo yet?


For women or universal

As far a women goes her only hurdle left was cyborg and after that win she clinched the goat title for women. All this is just icing on the cake

As far as universal goes, no not really. The woman talent pool is just so shallow. There no murders row you can point to like you can point to in mens weight classes


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Is Nunes in the GOAT convo yet?



If she's not, she should be. She literally destroyed every other female goat contender in their prime across two (three depending on how you count Shevchenko)..


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> For women or universal
> 
> As far a women goes her only hurdle left was cyborg and after that win she clinched the goat title for women. All this is just icing on the cake
> 
> As far as universal goes, no not really. The woman talent pool is just so shallow. There no murders row you can point to like you can point to in mens weight classes


Universal.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 7, 2020)

Nihonjin said:


> Well, I'm 100% sure you did. And now you are too. Just because you changed your tune after I called you out, doesn't mean you never said it..


So I said that Stipe took the Overeem uppercut?  Please show me the post where I specifically say exactly that.

I’m not “changing my tune”, I stand by what I said. He absorbed 21 shots from Francis. Most people are deaded after 1 or 2. He took his best shots in that fight and still won. I’m not sure what you’re trying to argue exactly? Are you upset that I accurately pointed out that someone exists who can withstand Francis’s power? Taking someone best shots does not mean standing there and just letting the person bomb on you like you seem to believe. As I told Zhen earlier, there are plenty of ways to prepare for incoming damage which is what Stipe did. You already know this though, I get that it’s just more fun to disagree with me and nitpick words.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Universal.


She’s not in the universal conversation I don’t think.

Strength of schedule and past losses matter. Guys like GSP, Jones, Khabib, Silva have faced much tougher competition than Nunes has faced and apart from Silva have less losses than Nunes. She’s faced some really good girls, but then you have names like Spencer and Pennington sprinkled in there. Of course, this isn’t her fault, she can only fight whoever they put in front of her.

That being said, she still has plenty of time to add to her resume and I’d  still place her universally as a top 10 fighter right now.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 8, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> So I said that Stipe took the Overeem uppercut?  Please show me the post where I specifically say exactly that.



To me, it's quite clear that the Overeem uppercut is Francis' best shot.  Given your claim that Stipe "took his best shots", I can only conclude that you believe Stipe tanked punches of equal if not greater power. But that's silly and you know it.  That's why you changed "His best shots" to "he got hit real hard". 



> I’m not “changing my tune”, I stand by what I said. He absorbed 21 shots from Francis. Most people are deaded after 1 or 2.



Yeah, because he didn't get hit clean. 



> He took his best shots in that fight and still won. I’m not sure what you’re trying to argue exactly?



He didn't take shit. He moved his head for dear life and still came out looking like he was just in a car crash. 

Stipe definitely outclassed Francis and may in fact school him again in the rematch.  But to me, it seems like you're suggesting that Francis _can't_ knock him out, even if he connects clean with full power. 



> Are you upset that I accurately pointed out that someone exists who can withstand Francis’s power?



He didn't.  He avoided it.  Which is exactly what you do when someone has more power than heavyweight head kicks, in both hands, regardless of what punch he's throwing..



> Taking someone best shots does not mean standing there and just letting the person bomb on you like you seem to believe.



So, DCs best shot >>>>>>> 21 of Francis' best shots?

You might wanna rethink your definition. 



> As I told Zhen earlier, there are plenty of ways to prepare for incoming damage which is what Stipe did. You already know this though, I get that it’s just more fun to disagree with me and nitpick words.



My only point is that if Stipe gets hit cleanly at any point in the 25 minutes, he's going to sleep like everyone else.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 8, 2020)

Nihonjin said:


> To me, *it's quite clear that the Overeem uppercut is Francis' best shot.  *Given your claim that Stipe "took his best shots", I can only conclude that you believe Stipe tanked punches of equal if not greater power. But that's silly and you know it.  That's why you changed "His best shots" to "he got hit real hard".


Subjective.

I've not changed anything I mean. You're just nitpicking words for the sake of argument.



Nihonjin said:


> Yeah, because he didn't get hit clean.


He hit Stipe with a few shots that snapped his head back.



Nihonjin said:


> *He didn't take shit.* He moved his head for dear life and still came out looking like he was just in a car crash.


The official fight stats indicate otherwise. He landed 33 shots, 21 of them being significant strikes.



Nihonjin said:


> Stipe definitely outclassed Francis and may in fact school him again in the rematch.  But to me, it seems like *you're suggesting that Francis can't knock him out*, even if he connects clean with full power.


No one said this.  You're putting words in my mouth now just for the sake of arguing. Stipe has been knocked out by DC and Struve before. Of course Francis can knock him out. In fact, I anticipate that he'll be wearing the belt within a years time. Just because he can, however, it doesn't change the fact that he couldn't on that particular night despite landing 33 shots, 21 of which were significant.



Nihonjin said:


> He didn't.  *He avoided it.*  Which is exactly what you do when someone has more power than heavyweight head kicks, in both hands, regardless of what punch he's throwing..


His face and the fight statistics indicate otherwise.



Nihonjin said:


> *So, DCs best shot >>>>>>> 21 of Francis' best shots?*
> 
> You might wanna rethink your definition.


Can you find the post where I said that? I can't seem to find it.

The human body is weird. Woodley bombed on Thompson in their first fight and couldn't put him out and then pillow-fisted Pettis deads him with a superman punch. There's tons of other examples I can point to as well. Some KO's don't always "make sense".



Nihonjin said:


> My only point is that if Stipe gets hit cleanly at any point in the 25 minutes, he's going to sleep like everyone else.


He was hit clean several times. I'm not sure what point you're trying to make though. Anyone can put anyone out if they just stand there and eat someones best shot without any head movement, mental preparation, biting down on the mouthpiece, etc.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 8, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Subjective.



That Overeem punch was _not_ Francis' single best shot ever?  Show us all this elusive "best shot" you speak of then?



> He hit Stipe with a few shots that snapped his head back.



He did.



> The official fight stats indicate otherwise. He landed 33 shots, 21 of them being significant strikes.



Yes, Francis clearly touched him. No one's disputing this. However, the stats say nothing about whether or not Stipe got hit like Overeem did. If anything, the fact that it went to a decision suggests that Stipe did _not_ get it like that. Unless you think he can somehow survive that. 



> No one said this.  You're putting words in my mouth now just for the sake of arguing.



I'm going to assume we're working with entirely different definitions, because nothing you're saying makes any sense otherwise. 

Define what you mean by Francis' "best shot"?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 9, 2020)

Stipe vs Dc again.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 9, 2020)

Looks like Francis has to wait again.....


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Looks like Francis has to wait again.....


We already knew that though. Stipe vs DC was pretty much confirmed as DC’s retirement fight right after he lost. The only reason it was held up was because of Stipes eye injury.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 9, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> We already knew that though. Stipe vs DC was pretty much confirmed as DC’s retirement fight right after he lost. The only reason it was held up was because of Stipes eye injury.


They were thinking of doing Francis Dc if Stipe couldn't get ready to fight... Stipe was bitching for them not to do anything and wait.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


> They were thinking of doing Francis Dc if Stipe couldn't get ready to fight... Stipe was bitching for them not to do anything and wait.


Yeah and I don’t blame him. He’s the champion. Shouldn’t be stripped for  circumstances beyond his control. That being said, if the UFC was serious about DC vs Francis, they would have done it. Stipe was always the fight.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 11, 2020)

Stipe vs. DC is all but confirmed. DC just spoke about it on ESPN MMA talk like a couple days ago.

White is too cheap to pay for Bones vs. Francis which is a HUGE fight imo. We get to see Bones at HW against a knock out artist.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 20, 2020)

For a card I couldnt care less about this isnt awful


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2020)

Mike Perry made Mickey Gall his bitch.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Mike Perry made Mickey Gall his bitch.


Who needs a conerman

Real men get bjs between rounds


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 30, 2020)

Poirier/Hooker was easy FOTY for me, and the 2nd round an even easier ROTY. That might be a Top-10 round of the past decade.

Poirier looked a bit rusty though (TDD especially, Hooker had his stylistic advantages, especially with body work, though Poirier could have done better on the counter and angling off the jab; his combinations looked a bit off, but his kicking game continues to improve), not surprising considering he had the hip surgery and longest layoff of his career. Hooker didn't provide a whole lot from rounds 3-5 though besides some panic wrestling, seems like the weight cut might permanently keep him as a 3 round fighter. 4-1 or 3-2 Poirier.

Poirier dominated the grappling, and I found it interesting how he used similar positions and grips/rides Nurmy does against the cage in this one, for an RNC and g&p, was close to multiple finishes there from both, might have gotten a submission if there was less blood/sweat. People were criticizing the guillotines, but a couple were really close, and it made a gassed Hooker expend even more energy to defend, along with the triangle attempts, omoplata, butterfly sweep, etc., Poirier didn't give him any room to breathe, and was just beating the snot out of him the last couple rounds. Surprised Hooker didn't get stopped, thought Poirier would get a late stoppage going in. Hooker's durability continues to be nutty though, not sure how it's going to continue at this rate. 


Poirier is building one of the best resumes in the sport too.

Grispi (huge win, was 14-1 and a Top-5 guy on a crazy finishing streak against some top FWs, and supposed to fight Aldo for the title - this was actually the first FW fight of Poirier's career too; people forget he was a LW to start his career and in WEC, and overall is 18-3-1 at the weight)
Garza
Holloway (FW - although beating 2012 Holloway, who took the fight on short notice, isn't that relevant)
Koch
Brandao
Corassani
CDF (hasn't lost since, and is tearing through guys)
Medeiros
Duffy
Green (only guy to stop him really, and Green is a tough guy to look good against, has been in a lot of really close/competitive fights, and a few robberies he should have gotten - Poirier knocked him out pretty easily)
Miller
Pettis
Gaethje
Alvarez
Holloway (LW)
Hooker

is a great list of scalps. A Ferguson fight would be crazy and further stamp that resume, and I've thought Poirier knocks him out for a long time now, with Ferg being fortunate to avoid that match-up during his streak.

He's also built one of the most exciting ledgers in MMA history. Very, very few fighters have as many FOTY calibre fights as him right now, along with other great fights and finishes too. Just one of the most consistently exciting fighters ever.

Also, as great as BW has become and FW is (WW to a lesser extent, and FLW has a lot of the best talent outside UFC), there's no question LW is still the best division in the sport, and it's not all that close. What a division.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 30, 2020)

Jj vs Zhang still my fight of the year


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 3, 2020)

Khabibs father has passed. Rest in peace, Abdulmanap.


----------



## wileykat (Jul 3, 2020)

Fucked up. I'm sad for Khabib and Dagestan.


----------



## wileykat (Jul 3, 2020)

Poirier v Hooker was a very entertaining fight but I wouldn't say the best fight of the year in terms of skill displayed, I guess it's all about personal criteria. The extraordinary part of it was the character and will they displayed. My ideal "best fight" is when both fighters are firing on all cylinders both attack/defense and they still damage each other. Just as an example I was rewatching Yair v Korean Zombie.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 4, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Khabibs father has passed. Rest in peace, Abdulmanap.


Amin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 4, 2020)

Burns got rona


And then Masvidal said he will figgt usman on 1 weeks notices, for some stacks


----------



## Lurko (Jul 4, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Burns got rona
> 
> 
> And then Masvidal said he will figgt usman on 1 weeks notices, for some stacks


I hope he wins but Burns had it if he didn't get sick. Sucks lately Rip Khabib's Dad as well.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 9, 2020)

Usman is getting Baptized!!! 
Masvidal NEEDS to win, it would make him the next big thing. Dude has insane potential


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 9, 2020)

pat pat said:


> Usman is getting Baptized!!!
> Masvidal NEEDS to win, it would make him the next big thing. Dude has insane potential


Im still behind the Colby Killer


----------



## Lurko (Jul 9, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Who needs a conerman
> 
> Real men get bjs between rounds


No comment. Mike Perry wrote.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 11, 2020)

pat pat said:


> Usman is getting Baptized!!!
> Masvidal NEEDS to win, it would make him the next big thing. Dude has insane potential


I hope.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 11, 2020)

pat pat said:


> Usman is getting Baptized!!!
> Masvidal NEEDS to win, it would make him the next big thing. Dude has insane potential


Ya’ll buy into hype too much lmao.

Usman holds him down for 5 rounds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Jul 11, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Ya’ll buy into hype too much lmao.
> 
> Usman holds him down for 5 rounds.


See you later 
That boring FAKE bitchass anti-draw  is getting smashed. He will lose and that's one of the best thing to ever happen to UFC. Get his boring ass out of here


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2020)

These Pre-Lims are pretty eventful. 

Sleeper holds, ball strikes, knees to the temple, etc.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 11, 2020)

pat pat said:


> See you later
> That boring FAKE bitchass anti-draw  *is getting smashed.* *He will lose and that's one of the best thing to ever happen to UFC. *Get his boring ass out of here


0% chance.

Masvidal is a journeyman fighter. I know you're into all the hype jobs, but just like Khabib manhandled Conrad, Usman will manhandle Masvidal.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 11, 2020)

Mider T said:


> These Pre-Lims are pretty eventful.
> *
> Sleeper holds,* ball strikes, knees to the temple, etc.


An anaconda choke is not a "sleeper hold".  It's actually very technical and difficult to execute against another highly trained fighter.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> An anaconda choke is not a "sleeper hold".  It's actually very technical and difficult to execute against another highly trained fighter.


Blame the commentators for the term then


----------



## Lurko (Jul 11, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Blame the commentators for the term then


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 11, 2020)

45 unanswered strikes

Mario yamasaki that you?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 11, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> 45 unanswered strikes
> 
> Mario yamasaki that you?


Who?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 11, 2020)

Looks like he didn't leave it up to the Judges.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 12, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Who?


A notoriously horrible ref. He stopped being called for ufc events about 2.5 years ago. He’s known for letting fights go way too long.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 12, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> A notoriously horrible ref. He stopped being called for ufc events about 2.5 years ago. He’s known for letting fights go way too long.


The fighter.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 12, 2020)

Nvm.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 12, 2020)

pat pat said:


> See you later
> That boring FAKE bitchass anti-draw  is getting smashed. He will lose and that's one of the best thing to ever happen to UFC. Get his boring ass out of here


Like I said, Usman holds the hype job journeyman .500 fighter down for 5 rounds.

Easiest fight of his life.

This isn't the WWE @pat pat. I know you're a McGregor era fan, but the guy who yells the loudest and talks the most shit doesn't always win. 9/10 times, the wrestler is going to smother the striker no matter how much shit he talks about knocking him out. I've been following this sport for 18 years, trust me.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 12, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Like I said, Usman holds the hype job journeyman .500 fighter down for 5 rounds.
> 
> Easiest fight of his life.
> 
> This isn't the WWE @pat pat. I know you're a McGregor era fan, but the guy who yells the loudest and talks the most shit doesn't always win. 9/10 times, the wrestler is going to smother the striker no matter how much shit he talks about knocking him out. I've been following this sport for 18 years, trust me.


Yes sure most boring garbage in UFC history. He basically did nothing but clinch and stomp the foot. When after you win a fight you get shit on by the entirety of the fanbase ( fighters included) and get "boring main event" trending then you know something is wrong.
Usman is shit, no personality,  and his style fucking suck. You can be a wrestler and be good and exciting to watch like khabib. This proves nothing about masvidal being a bad fighter intact he did very well against the takedowns as he stopped most, but It does say a lot about why usman shouldnt ever main event.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 12, 2020)

pat pat said:


> Yes sure most boring garbage in UFC history. He basically did nothing but clinch and stomp the foot. When after you win a fight you get shit on by the entirety of the fanbase ( fighters included) and get "boring main event" trending then you know something is wrong.
> Usman is shit, no personality,  and his style fucking suck. You can be a wrestler and be good and exciting to watch like khabib. *This proves nothing about masvidal being a bad fighter* intact he did very well against the takedowns as he stopped most, but* It does say a lot about why usman shouldnt ever main event.*


It's not Usman's job to entertain you. It's Usman's job to *win* first and foremost. When you lose the belt, you lose a lot of money and perks that accompany it. He has an obligation to himself, his family and his team to win by any means. If there's a *clear path* to victory like the one he employed against Woodley, Masvidal, Meek, Edwards etc etc, he'd be a *complete fool* not to take that path just because fans like you want him to take more risks. You should be more upset with Usman's opponents. It's no secret what Usman is going to do. They *all* know what's coming, but *none *of them are stopping him from doing it. The fights being "boring" are more their fault than they are Usman's. It's their job to make adjustments and force him to fight the way they want, not Usman's. If you're winning, the impetus isn't on you to change style just because people on the internet are crying.

Usman has either headlined or co-headlined 6 events will continue to headline events. Just don't tune in to his fights if you think he's boring. There's plenty of fans out there like myself who appreciate what he's capable of doing. Shutting high level guys down the way he does is nothing short of incredible. His style is amazing and I could care less about his personality, I just want to see high level MMA. Personality doesn't win fights.

Masvidal isn't a bad fighter, but he's not top level guy either. Colby and Burns would do the same thing Usman just did to Masvidal. *Easily.*


----------



## Bump (Jul 14, 2020)

Havnt been online in awhile, hows everyone doing?
I enjoyed ufc 251, first event in ages that had a group of friends come over to have some drinks and watch some fights


----------



## wileykat (Jul 15, 2020)

Usman fight against Woodley was way more attacking and dominant than against Jorge, which speaks well for Jorge.. Usman mauled his ass (Woodley), was never just clinching or controlling without damaging the body or head. Rewatched all of UFC 235 yesterday actually, also kinda forgot how badly Jon Jones whooped Anthony Smith from pillar to post


----------



## wileykat (Jul 15, 2020)

I think the most dangerous fight for Usman is Gilbert Burns by a distance.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

wileykat said:


> I think the most dangerous fight for Usman is Gilbert Burns by a distance.


Agreed


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 18, 2020)

wileykat said:


> I think the most dangerous fight for Usman is Gilbert Burns by a distance.


Yes. If he fights Burns the way he fought Masvidal, he’s going to lose. Burns is very well rounded. He has great jiujitsu and functional wrestling/striking. Wrestling isn’t on Usmans level, but it’s good enough to negate takedowns. On top of that he is very strong and has trained with Usman for *years.*

I feel Usman will make adjustments though and win that fight. Gonna be an interesting test for sure though.


----------



## wileykat (Jul 18, 2020)

@Louis-954 All things being (fairly) equal, I think jujitsu beats wrestling. Lesson learned from Royce Gracie onwards back when other things weren't even anywhere near equal.

Usman has heavily relied on his wrestling in virtually every single fight in the UFC and he'll want to use it against a top class fighter like Burns, and so I don't even think Burns needs to stop the takedowns necessarily. I don't rate Usman's jujitsu at all he's never shown anything on the ground other than strong top control. So that's kinda jumping into the fire already.

I feel Burns might be a better striker than Usman too, he's at least equal. Also probably just as strong. This breh might have everyone in the division on notice


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 18, 2020)

wileykat said:


> I think the most dangerous fight for Usman is Gilbert Burns by a distance.



I don't think Usman's dumb enough to take Burns down. I don't think Burns is good enough to take him down either. So albeit for different reasons, I think this'll be quite similar to his fight with Colby. It'll be decided by who the better kickboxer is and whether or not Burns can keep up with the pace we know Usman can push.  Burns is a significantly more dangerous striker than Colby though, and looking at his fight with Woodley, I don't think he has any gastank issues either.

Fun fight for sure..


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 18, 2020)

wileykat said:


> @Louis-954 All things being (fairly) equal, I think jujitsu beats wrestling. Lesson learned from Royce Gracie onwards back when other things weren't even anywhere near equal.
> 
> Usman has heavily relied on his wrestling in virtually every single fight in the UFC and he'll want to use it against a top class fighter like Burns, and so I don't even think Burns needs to stop the takedowns necessarily. I don't rate Usman's jujitsu at all he's never shown anything on the ground other than strong top control. So that's kinda jumping into the fire already.
> 
> I feel Burns might be a better striker than Usman too, he's at least equal. Also probably just as strong. This breh might have everyone in the division on notice


Juijutsu beats wrestling on a long enough time line, but in a timed round format wrestling is superior


----------



## wileykat (Jul 18, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Juijutsu beats wrestling on a long enough time line, but in a timed round format wrestling is superior


Pretty sure all 3 of Woodley, Colby and Usman practically fought for their lives to get out of grappling with Demian Maia for the whole fight.

Usman got so lucky in that fight actually, Demian Maia fucking took his back cleanly early in the first round and the idiot ref broke up the action...think it was Marc Goddard who does that a lot.

Edit: not Marc Goddard the other English guy Leon Roberts, who just let Aldo's head get smashed in for 2 minutes for no reason


----------



## wileykat (Jul 18, 2020)

Nihonjin said:


> I don't think Usman's dumb enough to take Burns down. I don't think Burns is good enough to take him down either. So albeit for different reasons, I think this'll be quite similar to his fight with Colby. It'll be decided by who the better kickboxer is and whether or not Burns can keep up with the pace we know Usman can push.  Burns is a significantly more dangerous striker than Colby though, and looking at his fight with Woodley, I don't think he has any gastank issues either.
> 
> Fun fight for sure..


Yeah I've got Burns for that which Dana has promised will be the next title fight.


----------



## wileykat (Jul 18, 2020)

@Zhen Chan just to be clear I'm saying jujitsu beats wrestling when both styles clash offensively, I know that wrestlers can pretty easily defend TDs from jujitsu grapplers


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 18, 2020)

wileykat said:


> Yeah I've got Burns for that which Dana has promised will be the next title fight.



I can imagine a scenario where Burns hurts him, Usman shoots instictively and gets submitted. I wouldn't be able to assign any probability though. I can see Usman winning as well.

Honestly though, if Usman beats Burns, where do you go from there? Besides Colby and Burns, I don't think anyone's in the same league right now..


----------



## wileykat (Jul 18, 2020)

Nihonjin said:


> I can imagine a scenario where Burns hurts him, Usman shoots instictively and gets submitted. I wouldn't be able to assign any probability though. I can see Usman winning as well.
> 
> Honestly though, if Usman beats Burns, where do you go from there? Besides Colby and Burns, I don't think anyone's in the same league right now..


If Usman beats Burns he's one of the greatest ever WWs. Next up Leon Edwards wants a rematch and Usman wants to give him one


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 19, 2020)

If he beats Burns, he goes Thompson or Edwards, then money fight vs Conor.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm not saying there aren't people for him to fight, just that there won't be anyone left with the type of skill set to required to threaten him at all.

This is what you need against Usman to not get crushed:

1) Elite level wrestling or BJJ to either stop takedowns or make them dangerous (like Covington, Burns or Maia)
2) A 10 round high pace,  striking gastank (Like Covington, Masvidal, Burns, Diaz brothers, RDA, prime Lawler)

If you want a shot at winning,  you'll also need:
3) Above average striking or a lot of power (Masvidal,  Wonderboy,  McGregor, Burns, Woodley etc)

Save for an Askren-esque KO/Hail Mary submission, I don't think anyone other than Colby and theoretically Burns can make this even remotely competitive over 5 rounds..


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 20, 2020)

UFC finally signs Timur Valiev. He's been one of my favourite fighters to watch outside the UFC for a while now, and was one of the first guys of the Dagestani invasion I was hyping up years ago before they all took over combat sports (wrestling and boxing as well with dudes like Sadulaev being the P4P #1 wrestler in the world, Beterbiev being the #1 LHW and Top-10 P4P, etc.). This reminds me of when UFC signed Moraes, was really high on him coming in too. Him and Valiev are definitely the 2 best BWs WSOF has had, would be cool if they fought each other, which could well happen. Wouldn't be the first time 2 top guys from another org fought, would be crazy if it was for a title too, like some past situations. With how mediocre Jackson-Wink have been in recent years, he could be the spark they need.

With this signing and Dillashaw coming back, think BW has a slight leg up on FW as the 2nd best division (obviously LW is #1), even with Cejudo out of the picture. If Fig or Ige ever go there, man. I wonder if they'll sign Magomedov, still the only guy to beat Yan, although he avenged it. They're just missing him and Kerimov now, who might be the best overall talent out of the 3, hopefully they get both soon. Askhabov is interesting as well, but a lot more question marks with him, especially considering the competition he's been fighting. Speaking of prospects, I'm hoping UFC signs Gamrot this year. He's been one of my favourite fighters to watch for years now. Dude is legit. Shabliy as well at LW is going to be a big problem whenever he gets there, which I'm assuming will be soon. The next era of LWs with the prospects have been creeping up. Those 2, Tsarukyan, Makhachev, Ismagulov, Riddell, Fiziev, Gillespie, etc., and a couple others outside UFC. Some real all-time potential with a couple of them. Hoping Soldic eventually gets signed too. One of the best finishers ever at WW imo, and he's too good to still be fighting at KSW. Should at least move onto M-1 or Bellator.

To be honest, I'm still surprised UFC didn't fumble the Prochazka signing. So glad he's finally in the UFC, people really sleep on the top tier RIZIN guys.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> UFC finally signs Timur Valiev. He's been one of my favourite fighters to watch outside the UFC for a while now, and was one of the first guys of the Dagestani invasion I was hyping up years ago before they all took over combat sports (wrestling and boxing as well with dudes like Sadulaev being the P4P #1 wrestler in the world, Beterbiev being the #1 LHW and Top-10 P4P, etc.). This reminds me of when UFC signed Moraes, was really high on him coming in too. Him and Valiev are definitely the 2 best BWs WSOF has had, would be cool if they fought each other, which could well happen. Wouldn't be the first time 2 top guys from another org fought, would be crazy if it was for a title too, like some past situations. With how mediocre Jackson-Wink have been in recent years, he could be the spark they need.
> 
> With this signing and Dillashaw coming back, think BW has a slight leg up on FW as the 2nd best division (obviously LW is #1), even with Cejudo out of the picture. If Fig or Ige ever go there, man. I wonder if they'll sign Magomedov, still the only guy to beat Yan, although he avenged it. They're just missing him and Kerimov now, who might be the best overall talent out of the 3, hopefully they get both soon. Askhabov is interesting as well, but a lot more question marks with him, especially considering the competition he's been fighting.
> 
> To be honest, I'm still surprised UFC didn't fumble the Prochazka signing. So glad he's finally in the UFC, people really sleep on the top tier RIZIN guys.


Jeez another one. Whey can't we get some good ones at lhw?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Jeez another one. Whey can't we get some good ones at lhw?



There is one.. Ankalaev. Remember the name. He's going to be shooting up the ranks, been high on him as a prospect for a while now. Think Prochazka got too much experience to still be labeled one these days with the RIZIN run (glad he waited before signing), but he's up there with Rakic and maybe Reyes, imo. Had him and Reyes on a similar level pre-UFC, but Reyes has obviously proven a lot more right now, and is already at the top tier level.

UFC has championship level North Caucasus fighters at BW, FW, LW, and possibly WW (Chimaev, although he has a tougher road with that style at WW than Nurmy at LW with the wrestlers there, and it's still unclear about his stand-up when someone can stuff his TDs consistently, but he's shown promise on the feet and phase shifting) and LHW with Ankalaev. Askarov I guess for flyweight is a fight away from a title shot, definitely should be him and Moreno fighting next for the shot, especially after the draw. He's really good, but I just don't see him as a championship level guy. I see him more as this era's Formiga, just below that level. Ironically, Formiga did beat Fig, and used a lot of wrestling and mat work (and Askarov's wrestling is probably the best in the division with Cejudo gone). Maybe Askarov's relentless wrestling and counters can do similarly (despite nice striking skills, he almost exclusively stays on the counter though, which is faulty at the top level; a gassed Pantoja survived the 3rd just because he wasn't coming forward, and the 1st was really close with Pantoja's submission attempts tbh), but I think Moreno has a much better shot. And Moreno got robbed badly in their first fight too.

Askarov has been a fun addition as expected though, good thing UFC wasn't dumb enough to scrap 125. A lot of good to great fights over the past year, even though a lot of the top flyweights aren't in the UFC right now. They've signed some promising guys too: Kape, Doskalchuk, Ulanbekov, Dvorak, Albazi, and Gordon.

HW is so bad, but there isn't one right now. I guess Volkov if you broaden to Russians. MW only has Akhmedov and Emeev, both good fighters, but I'd be surprised if they made it to the top tiers.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 21, 2020)

@Lurker Evloev is fighting on this next card too. One of the better prospects at the lower weights, but I think he's undersized at FW, and belongs at BW. He's not Dagestani though, from Ingushetia. Despite that, while so many lazy comparisons of Dagestanis are "the next Khabib Nurmagomedov," his grappling style might be the most similar in terms of the pressure, entries/shots, and some transitions besides Chimaev. Nowhere near the athlete though, and doesn't have the sheer variety of TDs, or the top pressure. Evloev has been splitting time between TMT and ATT recently though, not sure how that will play out.

This is a tough fight for both guys. Grundy is one of the best wrestlers to come out of the UK in the past couple decades (which isn't saying much, but he's still accomplished and really solid overall). Technically he might be better in pure wrestling sequences. Surprised it isn't on the main card. It's the 3rd or 4th most interesting fight on the entire card, imo.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 25, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> @Lurker Evloev is fighting on this next card too. One of the better prospects at the lower weights, but I think he's undersized at FW, and belongs at BW. He's not Dagestani though, from Ingushetia. Despite that, while so many lazy comparisons of Dagestanis are "the next Khabib Nurmagomedov," his grappling style might be the most similar in terms of the pressure, entries/shots, and some transitions. Nowhere near the athlete though, and doesn't have the sheer variety of TDs, or the top pressure. Evloev has been splitting time between TMT and ATT recently though, not sure how that will play out.
> 
> This is a tough fight for both guys. Grundy is one of the best wrestlers to come out of the UK in the past couple decades (which isn't saying much, but he's still accomplished and really solid overall). Technically he might be better in pure wrestling sequences. Surprised it isn't on the main card. It's the 3rd or 4th most interesting fight on the entire card, imo.


Yo just watched Chimavev.... He's a problem for Usman.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 25, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Yo just watched Chimavev.... He's a problem for Usman.



Gotta get him in there with a Top-100 WW first (Sanchez, Barberena, McGee, Price, Alves, Good would be my preferred order; I hear people saying Perry, Matthews, and even Kunchenko, who was one of the best WWs outside of the UFC/Bellator for a while, plus has significant experience on him, and very nearly beat Burns in a competitive 2-1 fight, but I think it's clearly too soon for that; if he wins against one of the first options, then Perry, EZdS, Muhammad, or Kunchenko makes sense; depending on performance, a ranked guy after that would make sense), but yeah, going to be very interesting to watch his progression. If you watch his pre-UFC fights, he has some KO power too.

Did you see the Evloev fight? Man, if he just had more size, I'd be confident he can be championship level at FW. I think that's the main thing holding him back, and some issues with TDD because of it as his first layer of defence is usually scrambling (although at the top of FW, there aren't very many wrestlers).


----------



## Lurko (Jul 25, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Gotta get him in there with a Top-100 WW first, but yeah, going to be very interesting to watch his progression. If you watch his pre-UFC fights, he has some KO power too.
> 
> Did you see the Evloev fight? Man, if he just had more size, I'd be confident he can be championship level at FW. I think that's the main thing holding him back, and some issues with TDD because of it as his first layer of defence is usually scrambling (although at the top of FW, there aren't very many wrestlers).


No just started watching.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 25, 2020)

Haven't watched all of tonight.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 25, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Haven't watched all of tonight.



I'd recommend watching it whenever the video pops up.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 25, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I'd recommend watching it whenever the video pops up.


Who he fight?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 25, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Who he fight?



Mike Grundy, one of the best wrestlers to come out of the UK in the past couple decades (also one of their top prospects in MMA in a long while too).


----------



## Lurko (Jul 25, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Mike Grundy, one of the best wrestlers to come out of the UK in the past couple decades (also one of their top prospects in MMA in a long while too).


I'll have to watch it.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 25, 2020)

Herb Dean has arguably been the worst ref in the game for the past 4-5 years now. So inconsistent, braindead calls, indecisiveness, crowd influences him often, and he just looks drunk a lot of the time too. Dude needs to go.

Whittaker is one of my favourite fighters ever, but I think he's clearly past it now. He won, but it was not as wide as I thought it'd be, and he got caught fighting at Till's pace. Till is not known as a counter-striker, and he hit a fair deal of it with the amount of open space/range Whittaker gives. That dipping jab is gone, that straight right to the body was open all night, but he never went for it. He's kind of been a caricature of his style the past couple fights. I think the Whittaker from the Jacare and first Romero fights (only time Romero has decisively lost at MW) might have been the best MW I've ever seen, and his fights with Romero are definitely the GOAT MW fights. His ground game is really underrated though, that and his TDs (been one of the strongest wrestlers for years now) probably secured him the win overall. 

Shogun being 5-1-1 in the past 5 years is crazy, and should be 6-1 as he got robbed badly against Craig. He was ranked #11 not long ago, but he should hang them up too. That fight could have gone either way; the trilogy got worse, and worse, and more competitive too. First fight is still arguably the GOAT LHW fight. Peak Shogun had one of the GOAT peaks, but people sleep on how dominant Minotouro was. If he was in the B-Leagues of the UFC in his prime, I think he could have beaten Liddell and been the #1 LHW there. He already ended up beating Tito Ortiz and Rashad Evans, past his prime, and he matches up well. He has a strong argument to being a Top-10 LHW of all-time, either way.

Wonder how Jones feels about the HW move right now, lol. Gustafsson finished in half a round by a completely washed up Werdum, who just had maybe the worst performance of his career the fight before. Gustafsson's BJJ has always been mediocre to bad, so no surprise he got submitted with little resistance. As soon as Werdum clasped the arm, you knew it was a matter of time. Surprised Werdum got him down pretty soundly after the initial defence though.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 26, 2020)

Buchecha in the UFC can be interesting. The grappling at HW has probably never been worse than it is right now, unless we go back to the '90s when it was prehistoric. I can see him Maia'ing a lot of HWs, but obviously his striking/clinch work is a big question mark, as well as TDs to a certain extent. Rodolfo Vieira as well at MW. For the Dagestani fighters from before, I forgot to mention Ulanbekov, also in flyweight with Askarov, and was trained by Abdulmanap.

Gonna be interesting if Ugonoh's grappling translates. He's in a Top-10 MMA org right now with KSW, might be in the UFC in a year or 2 if he doesn't bust.

Obviously these guys aren't top tier prospects overall, but in this garbage era of HW, you take what you can get.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 26, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Herb Dean has arguably been the worst ref in the game for the past 4-5 years now. So inconsistent, braindead calls, indecisiveness, crowd influences him often, and he just looks drunk a lot of the time too. Dude needs to go.
> 
> Whittaker is one of my favourite fighters ever, but I think he's clearly past it now. He won, but it was not as wide as I thought it'd be, and he got caught fighting at Till's pace. Till is not known as a counter-striker, and he hit a fair deal of it with the amount of open space/range Whittaker gives. That dipping jab is gone, that straight right to the body was open all night, but he never went for it. He's kind of been a caricature of his style the past couple fights. I think the Whittaker from the Jacare and first Romero fights (only time Romero has decisively lost at MW) might have been the best MW I've ever seen, and his fights with Romero are definitely the GOAT MW fights. His ground game is really underrated though, that and his TDs (been one of the strongest wrestlers for years now) probably secured him the win overall. If Whittaker fights Shahbazyan, I think there is a real chance he gets knocked out.
> 
> ...


Lets just say Jones would regret the brain damage he would take from Francis.


----------



## wileykat (Jul 27, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Whittaker is one of my favourite fighters ever, but I think he's clearly past it now. He won, but it was not as wide as I thought it'd be, and he got caught fighting at Till's pace. Till is not known as a counter-striker, and he hit a fair deal of it with the amount of open space/range Whittaker gives. That dipping jab is gone, that straight right to the body was open all night, but he never went for it. He's kind of been a caricature of his style the past couple fights. I think the Whittaker from the Jacare and first Romero fights (only time Romero has decisively lost at MW) might have been the best MW I've ever seen, and his fights with Romero are definitely the GOAT MW fights. His ground game is really underrated though, that and his TDs (been one of the strongest wrestlers for years now) probably secured him the win overall. If Whittaker fights Shahbazyan, I think there is a real chance he gets knocked out.


? What do you mean "clearly past it" he looked physically brilliant, fast as fuck, level-changing perfectly 4 and 5 rounds into a fight like that. Till is just an excellent all-round striker, so of course he can counter well. It's a miracle Whittaker performed like that after taking that violent elbow to his incoming chin in round 1. It was a great match-up, I think if they fought ten times they'd win close to 5 each.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## wileykat (Jul 28, 2020)

So Khabib v Gaethje October 24th...


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 28, 2020)

Looks like Garbrandt is serious about flyweight. A fight with Fig would be great, but he should take a tune-up fight before it. Unlike Dillashaw, which was always a bad idea to drop to a weight you haven't been at since your teens, Garbrandt should make 125 much easier. Dillashaw looked he was in an Auschwitz concentration camp for that cut. What's interesting is that on UFC 227, the fight night weight post-hydration for Garbrandt, DJ, and Cejudo were all the same. They were all like 141-143-lbs or something, even though Garbrandt was fighting for the BW title.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 28, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Looks like Garbrandt is serious about flyweight. A fight with Fig would be great, but he should take a tune-up fight before it. Unlike Dillashaw, which was always a bad idea to drop to a weight you haven't been at since your teens, Garbrandt should make 125 much easier. Dillashaw looked he was in an Auschwitz concentration camp for that cut. What's interesting is that on UFC 227, the fight night weight post-hydration for Garbrandt, DJ, and Cejudo were all the same. They were all like 141-143-lbs or something, even though Garbrandt was fighting for the BW title.


Cody needs to get back to his prime. He needs to fight like he did vs Dom.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 28, 2020)

wileykat said:


> So Khabib v Gaethje October 24th...


But will Khabib still be Khabib mentally??


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Cody needs to get back to his prime. He needs to fight like he did vs Dom.



You didn't think he looked good vs Assuncao? I thought that was a great performance, and his best performance since the first Dillashaw fight at least, where he looked very good. He fought stupidly in the rematch, and obviously the Munhoz fight though. 

Should be noted, it's far easier to play the type of game he did with Cruz, considering how pillowfisted Cruz generally is. He's a good defensive fighter when he wants to be, but that type of styling won't fly against the harder, more patient strikers that do their best work on the front-foot (unlike Cruz), but it was one of the best boxing performances I've seen in this past era of MMA.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 28, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> You didn't think he looked good vs Assuncao? I thought that was a great performance, and his best performance since the first Dillashaw fight at least, where he looked very good. He fought stupidly in the rematch, and obviously the Munhoz fight though.
> 
> Should be noted, it's far easier to play the type of game he did with Cruz, considering how pillowfisted Cruz generally is. He's a good defensive fighter when he wants to be, but that type of styling won't fly against the harder, more patient strikers that do their best work on the front-foot (unlike Cruz), but it was one of the best boxing performances I've seen in this past era of MMA.


I want him to be a more a defensive fighter. I'm not sure he can take that type of power from Fiq at a lower weight.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 1, 2020)

Shahbazyan just failed the Brunson gatekeeper challenge terribly, lol. That might have been Brunson's best overall performance, far better game-planning than he usually has. Looking forward to Whittaker-Cannonier, think Cannonier is a much more favourable style match-up than Till or Adesanya, but Whittaker had some worrying signs of decline against Till. Hopefully it was just rust.

I really hope the UFC signs Soldic soon. Him vs Luque would be the 2 most violent WWs in the world matching up, imo. Both Top-10 strikers at the weight too, and Soldic might be the most devastating guy in the division, and arguably Top-5 striker at the weight, imo (behind Lima, Wonderboy, Masvidal, and maybe Tumenov).

I had high hopes for Vannata after his first 2 UFC fights. This dude had the ROTY against Tony Ferguson, where he almost knocked him out more than once, and then a KOTY contender with that spinning wheel kick against Makdessi. He just isn't defensively sound enough to play the game he wants. Green is very underrated though. He should be 5-1-1 in his last 7. He got hosed against Trinaldo and Klose. First Vannata fight was a clear draw imo, and Magomedov won a clear 2-1 (another guy I was really high on, crazy in retrospect he beat Burns and nearly stopped him). Poirier has some seriously good and underrated wins like Grispi and CDF, but Green is up there too. He's the only guy to stop him, I think, and he did it in a couple minutes. Sneaky knockout doubling up the hooks. Green has pretty good head movement for an MMA fighter, and most haven't been able to find him cleanly like that.


----------



## wileykat (Aug 2, 2020)

That was definitely Brunson's best ever fight. He should get Till next, I think Romero's fighting Uriah Hall.

Green looked his best ever too.. I still like Vannata but it seems like he hasn't evolved since his first appearance in UFC.


----------



## wileykat (Aug 2, 2020)

I don't think Shahbazyan failed terribly, he won the first round for me, and landed some beautifully violent body kicks and edged the striking generally. He would've beat the Brunson of 2018 or 2019. He looked utterly lost as soon as he got taken down though, just giving his back up, giving up side control... defensive grappling was surprisingly shit. I thought he was a judo guy?


----------



## Bump (Aug 2, 2020)

wileykat said:


> I don't think Shahbazyan failed terribly, he won the first round for me, and landed some beautifully violent body kicks and edged the striking generally. He would've beat the Brunson of 2018 or 2019. He looked utterly lost as soon as he got taken down though, just giving his back up, giving up side control... defensive grappling was surprisingly shit. I thought he was a judo guy?



He looked good in the first round but you could tell he was gassing in the 2nd, he really wasn't prepared for that. The gameplan I assume was to KO brunson because he comes in chin up hands down but brunson looked patient and mixed up his takedowns and striking and kept his chin up, guy had no plan B


----------



## Akira1993 (Aug 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


> But will Khabib still be Khabib mentally??


He will, dude has a strong mentality thanks to his faith.


----------



## wileykat (Aug 3, 2020)

Bump said:


> He looked good in the first round but you could tell he was gassing in the 2nd, he really wasn't prepared for that. The gameplan I assume was to KO brunson because he comes in chin up hands down but brunson looked patient and mixed up his takedowns and striking and kept his chin up, guy had no plan B


Coach Edmund concerns me.


----------



## wileykat (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 8, 2020)

Youssef Zalal is going to be a problem. Great prospect, and there's a lot of room for him to improve. Moroccans like him have had a lot of natural fighting ability in combat sports, but lacked the necessary discipline to really maximize their potential. He seems to have his head on straight though, could easily see him being ranked as early as next year. If he continues adding the right improvements to his game, he can get to championship level. We'll see how it goes though.

Weidman is still clearly a ranked fighter at MW, but he's obviously nowhere near his prime anymore. Some of those single legs and set-ups were a far-cry from what he was doing from 2010-2014. He used to have one of the absolute best front headlock series in the sport, but can barely get much going from the position now. Back then, he would have easily finished that fight too. Still a clear 29-27 with a 10-8 3rd against a tough guy that's tough to stop (and arguably beat Vettori), but he's far from a top tier MW/championship calibre. Still one of the best MWs ever, with a very good resume, but hopefully he isn't delusional about where he's at now. He said post-fight he wasn't happy with that performance, but also that the top tier MWs should watch out.. He's just not capable of fighting at that level anymore. All the various injuries/surgeries over the years, plus the IV ban, has been rough on him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Weidman is a journeyman with a shiney name


----------



## Bump (Aug 12, 2020)

Paige signed with BKFC 

anyway prediction time 

Champ Stipe Miocic vs. *Daniel Cormier* – for heavyweight title. *UD*

*Sean O'Malley* vs. Marlon Vera. *KO 2ND RND *

*Junior Dos Santos* vs. Jairzinho Rozenstruik. *UD*

John Dodson vs. *Merab Dvalishvili*. *UD*
*Herbert Burns* vs. Daniel Pineda* UD*


----------



## Stringer (Aug 12, 2020)

Bump said:


> Paige signed with BKFC


Wow interesting, actually surprised about that, I guess she decided to ruin her face in bare-knuckle fights...

she's better off doing porn if she really wants money that bad, nonetheless that's a big acquisition for BKFC


----------



## Bump (Aug 13, 2020)

Stringer said:


> Wow interesting, actually surprised about that, I guess she decided to ruin her face in bare-knuckle fights...
> 
> she's better off doing porn if she really wants money that bad, nonetheless that's a big acquisition for BKFC



I would want nothing more in life


----------



## Akira1993 (Aug 13, 2020)

Bump said:


> I would want nothing more in life


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2020)

Bump said:


> I would want nothing more in life


Nice tits.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 13, 2020)

Bump said:


> I would want nothing more in life


She couldnt be the hottest woman in mma so shes settling for hottest in bare knuckle


----------



## Bump (Aug 14, 2020)

Stipe looks super  thin


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 16, 2020)

The UFC 252 Main and Co-main bummed me out, I was rooting for DC hard..
I thought it was competitive and came down to the 5th round. It was a good right and the result is what it is, but the ref calling the blatant knuckle-deep eye poke "a punch" and two of the judges scoring it 46-49..Cormier deserved better than that..

Not even gonna talk about the random injury in the co-main..
Sure, good on Vera for capitalizing or whatever, but I don't get how a person can truly be happy with a win, when your opponent got drastically handicapped by an injury you had nothing to do with..


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 16, 2020)

Nihonjin said:


> Not even gonna talk about the random injury in the co-main..
> Sure, good on Vera for capitalizing or whatever, but I don't get how a person can truly be happy with a win, when your opponent got drastically handicapped *by an injury you had nothing to do with..*


It wasn't random and Vera had everything to do with that injury. It was a calf kick that caused Sean to experience drop foot. We've seen it before plenty of times. 100% legitimate win and Vera should be proud of it. As for not getting how he could be happy? Well, if you lose you don't get 50% of your paycheck. I'd be pretty stoked if I won too, regardless of circumstance.

As soon as Chito lands the kick, Sean switches stances and struggles with his balance: 
Chito himself even mentions the kick in his post-fight interview at the press conference: 
Other examples of this same injury:
Primus vs Chandler: 
Ben Egli: 
There's one more example that I'm looking for but the fighters name is lost on me at the moment. I'll update the thread later.

But yeah, legitimate win.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 16, 2020)

@Nihonjin 
Cejudo: 
I forgot this one because Cejudo didn't lose.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 17, 2020)

Cormier's eye-poke in the 1st fight is the only reason we even got a trilogy (and he tried to capitalize on a blatant one in the rematch too). Miocic is the clearly superior HW, and always was, tbh. 4-1 Miocic is a very fair card, could have been that or 3-2 at worst for Miocic. Cormier only had 1 clear round. Ironic that an eyepoke and wall n stall is what ended Cormier's career, considering how important both were for him, especially at HW, lol. He also said he'd retire Miocic and he'd never be the same after the 2nd fight, and that didn't turn out well for him either. Good riddance. Cormier was much more likable during his SF run. He's gotten insufferable over the years.

Was kind of surprising Cormier had no answer for the double underhooks. With that said, Miocic looked pretty mediocre the last couple rounds. He is basically 38 now, and I think Ngannou knocks him out if they fight again. I picked Miocic the first fight when Ngannou was favoured and many were on the hype train, but I don't think he has the conditioning he used to, and his durability is only getting worse with how mediocre his defensive striking game is. He's had a good run, but against a lot of washed up greats (with some clear weaknesses which have been game-planned for in the past). Definitely the best UFC HW ever though, if we're only sticking to UFC only fights, not that the bar there is high, and comfortably in the 4-7 range all-time for HWs.

And yeah, Chito had a legit win. People who were too high on O'Malley's hype are probably a bit butthurt, but he was going to likely get finished later on anyway. Chito always starts slow, and I don't think he had the answer for his defensive guard standing, or ground game later on.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 17, 2020)

Stipe Francis rematch?? Francis has been waiting too long to get fight again.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Stipe Francis rematch?? Francis has been waiting too long to get fight again.


Francis deserves the next shot, but I hope they do Jones vs. Miocic next. If Jon does decide he’s finally moving up, he will 100% jump the queue.

In that case, Francis could either wait and fight the winner, whose profile will be significantly raised (meaning more money for Francis) or Francis could fight Lewis or Blaydes for the interim title if he doesn’t feel like waiting for the winner if Miocic/Jones. Either way,  more money for Francis.


----------



## wileykat (Aug 17, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Cormier's eye-poke in the 1st fight is the only reason we even got a trilogy (and he tried to capitalize on a blatant one in the rematch too). Miocic is the clearly superior HW, and always was, tbh. 4-1 Miocic is a very fair card, could have been that or 3-2 at worst for Miocic. Cormier only had 1 clear round. Ironic that an eyepoke and wall n stall is what ended Cormier's career, considering how important both were for him, especially at HW, lol. He also said he'd retire Miocic and he'd never be the same after the 2nd fight, and that didn't turn out well for him either. Good riddance. Cormier was much more likable during his SF run. He's gotten insufferable over the years.
> 
> Was kind of surprising Cormier had no answer for the double underhooks. With that said, Miocic looked pretty mediocre the last couple rounds. He is basically 38 now, and I think Ngannou knocks him out if they fight again. I picked Miocic the first fight when Ngannou was favoured and many were on the hype train, but I don't think he has the conditioning he used to, and his durability is only getting worse with how mediocre his defensive striking game is. He's had a good run, but against a lot of washed up greats (with some clear weaknesses which have been game-planned for in the past). Definitely the best UFC HW ever though, if we're only sticking to UFC only fights, not that the bar there is high, and comfortably in the 4-7 range all-time for HWs.
> 
> And yeah, Chito had a legit win. People who were too high on O'Malley's hype are probably a bit butthurt, but he was going to likely get finished later on anyway. Chito always starts slow, and I don't think he had the answer for his defensive guard standing, or ground game later on.


Good post on Stipe v DC.. totally agree with all that. I'd be 60/40 on Stipe v Ngannou, I think Francis has the same weaknesses grappling wise but in the first/second round all he has to do is land once ala Wilder which gives him a great chance. I think his power gets sapped away once grappling induced fatigue kicks in.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 17, 2020)

wileykat said:


> Good post on Stipe v DC.. totally agree with all that. I'd be 60/40 on Stipe v Ngannou, I think Francis has the same weaknesses grappling wise but in the first/second round all he has to do is land once ala Wilder which gives him a great chance. I think his power gets sapped away once grappling induced fatigue kicks in.


Francis has been training a long time since the last fight but Stipe's wrestling has only got better but chin isn't as good before. Three DC fights and the first Francis is a lot.


----------



## wileykat (Aug 17, 2020)

Yeah Ngannou literally hasn't fought long enough in any fight since then to have his grappling tested has he?

@Louis-954 I think Francis gets the next shot no matter what from what Dana White's been saying and he's desperate for Francis to be the HW champion business-wise IMO.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 17, 2020)

wileykat said:


> Yeah Ngannou literally hasn't fought long enough in any fight since then to have his grappling tested has he?
> 
> @Louis-954 I think Francis gets the next shot no matter what from what Dana White's been saying and he's desperate for Francis to be the HW champion business-wise IMO.


Francis needs to have better wrestling and stamina but Stipe needs to be able to take the shots he did in the first fight.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 17, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> It wasn't random and Vera had everything to do with that injury.



If a calf kick caused it, then obviously disregard what I said.



> Well, if you lose you don't get 50% of your paycheck.



Didn't say anything about losing.



> I'd be pretty stoked if I won too, regardless of circumstance.


Then you're probably one of those people who'd take the LWH belt on a technicality if you were in Smith's shoes, tap and continue fighting in order to escape a locked in submission (if you thought you could get away with it), brag about defeating Jon Jones if you were Matt Hamill, use PEDs, etc.


----------



## wileykat (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 17, 2020)

Nihonjin said:


> If a calf kick caused it, then obviously disregard what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There’s no “if the kick caused it”. The kick caused it, period. Sean didn’t protest the stoppage even though his corner was screaming that it was early, and Sean himself took to instagram after the fight to say he was humbled.

I said *if* you lose, you don’t get 50% of your paycheck and that alone is enough of a reason to be stoked if you win regardless of what leads to the finish.

I’m not even sure what the rest of this jargon you’re spewing out is supposed to mean. I’m not sure how you read my post that Chito should be proud of his win and then come to the conclusion that I think peds and cheating are acceptable methods of winning a fight. And of course @Lurker is right there to hang off your nuts.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 18, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> There’s no “if the kick caused it”. The kick caused it, period.



Did you just purposely miss the second half of that sentence, just so you could act smug? 



> Sean didn’t protest the stoppage even though his corner was screaming that it was early, and Sean himself took to instagram after the fight to say he was humbled.



Why are you directing this at me? I didn't say anything about the stoppage. Sean literally went out.



> I said *if* you lose.



Dude, Vera winning by unfortunate injury and Vera losing, are not the only possible outcomes. The 'joy' of getting paid gets completely overshadowed by the inconclusive nature of a fight that ends in controversy. The fact that you don't understand that says a lot about you.



> I’m not sure how you read my post that Chito should be proud of his win and then come to the conclusion that I think peds and cheating are acceptable methods of winning a fight.



*Question:* "How can someone be happy with a win they clearly had nothing to do with?"
*Louis-954:* "_Well, if you lose you don't get 50% of your paycheck. *I'd be pretty stoked if I won too, regardless of circumstance.*_"

One can reasonably conclude that you'd be stoked to win by early stoppage, unfortunate injury, incompetent judging and yes, PED's. So long as you get paid for the win, that's what matters, right?


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 18, 2020)

Nihonjin said:


> Did you just purposely miss the second half of that sentence, *just so you could act smug?*


The ironic part of this is that's exactly what you are doing. Instead of just acknowledging that you were wrong about the nature of the finish, you had exaggerate my "Vera should be proud of his win regardless of the circumstance" to its most ridiculous extent.





Nihonjin said:


> *Why are you directing this at me?* I didn't say anything about the stoppage. Sean literally went out.


Because* you* said he shouldn't be happy about the win. 





Nihonjin said:


> Dude, Vera winning by unfortunate injury and Vera losing, are not the only possible outcomes. *The 'joy' of getting paid gets completely overshadowed by the inconclusive nature of a fight that ends in controversy.* The fact that you don't understand that says a lot about you.


Tell that any of the fighters currently struggling to make ends meet. You can dress it up however you like and pretend it's about honor and martial arts, but the reality of it is that this is *prizefighting*.




Nihonjin said:


> *Question:* "How can someone be happy with a win they clearly had nothing to do with?"
> *Louis-954:* "_Well, if you lose you don't get 50% of your paycheck. *I'd be pretty stoked if I won too, regardless of circumstance.*_"
> 
> *One can reasonably conclude* that you'd be stoked to win by early stoppage, unfortunate injury, incompetent judging and yes, *PED's. So long as you get paid for the win, that's what matters, right?*


How can you "reasonably" conclude that? Where did I specifically say that I was okay with explicit cheating?  You are ashamed that I pointed out you being wrong about the Vera stoppage, so you decided to exaggerate this for whatever reason as some sort of petty retribution for showing you that you were wrong.

As for an early stoppage, bad judging, or unfortunate injury? Shit happens man. The sport is still very young and there's a lot of innate subjectivity to refereeing and judging. None of that is the winners concern. What you want the winner to do, give back his purse and ask to be moved down the rankings?  There are protocols in place that the loser can use to attempt to right these wrongs with the commissions. Chas Kelly has done it, Chris Camozzi has done it,Tonya Evinger has done it, etc.

Yes, that is what matters to a great majority of these competitors. A win means more money, better matchmaking and more opportunities. Was what Smith did honorable? Sure was. Would I have shat on him for taking the title off of an illegal strike? Nope. Reyes himself even said before the fight that he would take the win by DQ if the opportunity presented itself. Most fighters would. As champion, you get a cut of the PPV and more sponsorship opportunities. Smith would have made a fuckton of money had he taken the belt off of a DQ and who could blame him if he did?


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 18, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> The ironic part of this is that's exactly what you are doing. Instead of just acknowledging that you were wrong about the nature of the finish, you had exaggerate my "Vera should be proud of his win regardless of the circumstance" to its most ridiculous extent.



I literally told you to disregard my entire post if the injury was the result of a kick.



> *You* said he shouldn't be happy about the win.



Only in the context that he didn't cause the injury you colossal moron. 



> Tell that any of the fighters currently struggling to make ends meet. You can dress it up however you like and pretend it's about honor and martial arts, but the reality of it is that this is prizefighting.



I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that you've never been or aspired to be the best at anything, ever. Because to a truly passionate and competitive person, until you've accomplished what you've set out to do, money is just a by-product.

But even if you look at it purely from a monitary standpoint, the fact that people balls-deep into MMA can't immediately tell that Vera was the one that caused that injury, means he's not going to get the same boost in stock he would've gotten if it wasn't as controversial. Which in the long run may cost him more than the one-time win bonus he received.



> How can you "reasonably" conclude that? *Where did I specifically say that I was okay with explicit cheating?*



*Louis-954: *"Well, if you lose you don't get 50% of your paycheck. _*I'd be pretty stoked if I won too**, regardless of circumstance.*_"

*regardless*
_without regard or consideration for._
*circumstance*
_a fact or condition connected with or relevant to an event or action._

^Right there.



> You are ashamed that I pointed out you being wrong about the Vera stoppage.



I never said anything about the stoppage.



> As for an early stoppage, bad judging, or unfortunate injury? Shit happens man. The sport is still very young and there's a lot of innate subjectivity to refereeing and judging. *None of that is the winners concern.*



You don't think fan perception is of any concern to a fighter, so long as they win? Okay. If you say so buddy.



> What you want the winner to do



Depends on how they fight went and how it ended.

- If the ref steps in for no apparent reason (i.e. Ankalaev vs Cutelaba), you demand an immediate rematch.
- If you were clearly getting your ass kicked, but won on a technicallity (I.e. Jones vs Hamill), you simply admit that and ask for a rematch or move on.
- If a one in a million freak injury happens, (i.e Anderson vs Zingano), ask for a rematch and definitely don't pretend like you somehow outclassed your opponent



> give back his purse and ask to be moved down the rankings?



Nothing I've said even remotely suggested any of this.



> There are protocols in place that the loser can use to attempt to right these wrongs with the commissions. Chas Kelly has done it, Chris Camozzi has done it,Tonya Evinger has done it, etc.



Not the point.



> Yes, that is what matters to a great majority of these competitors. A win means more money, better matchmaking and more opportunities. Was what Smith did honorable? Sure was.



If you only care about money, sure, take it. 

But if you have any competitive integrity and care about your brand/reputation/legacy, it's embarassing to parade around with a belt that's supposed to symbolize that you were better than the champion the night of the fight, when you get handed the belt on a technicality, rather than actually being better.



> *Would I have shat on him for taking the title off of an illegal strike? Nope.*



I know you wouldn't. You'd parade that thing around and call yourself the undisputed champion, even if the whole world saw you get your ass handed to you. You're that guy.



> Smith would have made a fuckton of money had he taken the belt off of a DQ and who could blame him if he did?



If he faked being unable to continue, in a fight he was clearly not going to win in any other way, fuck yeah I'd blame him.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 18, 2020)

Nihonjin said:


> I literally told you to disregard my entire post if the injury was the result of a kick.


Yet your pride was still hurt and you couldn't help yourself but exaggerate my point to the degree that you think I'm okay with *blatant *cheating. 





Nihonjin said:


> Only in the context that he didn't cause the injury you colossal moron.


As far as *you* were concerned at the time of my post, he didn't cause the injury. But yeah, the attentive one is the "moron" here.





Nihonjin said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that you've never been or aspired to be the best at anything, ever. Because to a truly passionate and competitive person, *until you've accomplished what you've set out to do, money is just a by-product.*


Is that why guys are jumping ship from (and in some cases TO) the UFC specifically because of money? 

This may come as a shock to you, but not everyone has championship aspirations. Joe Lauzon flat out said in an interview years ago that he knows he'll never be a UFC champion. Care to guess why he's still fighting? He gets paid well.

Do you understand how incredibly rare it is to become a champion in any major organization, let alone the UFC? Or even earn a respectable amount of money? Plenty of guys are just happy to be a cog in the wheel as long as they feel they are being paid appropriately.

Ask Tim Kennedy a top 5 (at the time) MW: 
Or how about you ask Gray Maynard? A 2-time LW title challenger: 

Ask these guys who have nearly made it to the top of the mountain if money was just a "by-product" or something incredibly important to them.

Do you know why Rory left the UFC despite being on the cusp of a championship?? He was paid pennies for the Lawler fight that likely shaved years off his life. Bellator took so much better care of him financially, that he did not care that he would no longer have the opportunity to become a UFC champion. Same with Ryan Bader, Phil Davis, Corey Anderson... the list goes on.



Nihonjin said:


> But even if you look at it purely from a monitary standpoint, the fact that people balls-deep into MMA can't immediately tell that Vera was the one that caused that injury, means he's not going to get the same boost in stock he would've gotten if it wasn't as controversial. Which in the long run may cost him more than the one-time win bonus he received.


A win over a hype-job can only make him more of a name. It's a net positive no matter how you look at it. More people know who Chito Vera is now than before the fight. In no way could that possibly cost him in the long run. He could lose his next 3 fights and it doesn't change the fact that Chito woke up Sunday morning with a higher stock than he had walking into the fight Saturday. I know I've taken notice.



Nihonjin said:


> *Louis-954: *"Well, if you lose you don't get 50% of your paycheck. _*I'd be pretty stoked if I won too**, regardless of circumstance.*_"
> 
> *regardless*
> _without regard or consideration for._
> ...


You exaggerated my point.





Nihonjin said:


> I never said anything about the stoppage.


Yes you did. You initially thought he didn't cause the injury that led to the stoppage and felt he shouldn't feel good about it until I educated you.




Nihonjin said:


> You don't think fan perception is of any concern to a fighter, so long as they win? Okay. If you say so buddy.


Fan perception means very little when you are a journeyman, gatekeeper or relative unknown. When that is your status, winning is all that matters.




Nihonjin said:


> - If the ref steps in for no apparent reason (i.e. Ankalaev vs Cutelaba), you demand an immediate rematch.


There was a reason. He played possum and it bit him in the ass.


Nihonjin said:


> - If you were clearly getting your ass kicked, but won on a technicallity (I.e. Jones vs Hamill), you simply admit that and ask for a rematch or move on.


He didn't win on a technicality. Jon broke the rules. When you break the rules, you run the risk of getting DQ'd. The rules are quite clearly explained to each fighter and their corners before they enter the cage every time they compete.


Nihonjin said:


> - If a one in a million freak injury happens, (i.e Anderson vs Zingano), ask for a rematch and definitely don't pretend like you somehow outclassed your opponent


Freak injury? This is one of the risks you run getting kicked in the head/face area whilst fighting. Mike Winklejon and Michael Bisping lost their eyes getting kicked in the head. Is it unfortunate? Of course. Do I wish this injury on anyone? No. But like anything else in MMA it's a technique thrown with bad intentions and to cause fight-ending damage. That's what Megan did and there doesn't need to be a rematch.





Nihonjin said:


> Nothing I've said even remotely suggested any of this.


You mean just how like nothing I said remotely suggested peds and cheating are okay? BIKKURI SHOCKUUU!!! 





Nihonjin said:


> Not the point.


The point. That's what those protocols and checks & balances are in place for.





Nihonjin said:


> If you only care about money, sure, take it.
> 
> But if you have any competitive integrity and care about your brand/reputation/legacy, it's embarassing to parade around with a belt that's supposed to symbolize that you were better than the champion the night of the fight, when you get handed the belt on a technicality, rather than actually being better.


What if it were to happen in a closely contested bout and in the championship rounds the champion lands an illegal strike that causes noticeable damage that could alter the course of the fight? It's not as black and white as you are pretending it is.





Nihonjin said:


> I know you wouldn't. You'd parade that thing around and call yourself the undisputed champion, even if the whole world saw you get your ass handed to you. You're that guy.


Your boy Reyes is that guy too since he flat out said on air he would take the belt off Jon via DQ if he landed an illegal strike. 

I wouldn't mind being that guy. I'd happily take my cool 3+ million dollar payday, make sure my family is taken care of. And remember, so would Reyes. 

Know what Anthony Smith got as a reward for being honorable? 130k for his next bout instead of the millions he could have made for his family. I respect him immensely for it, but criticizing a guy like Reyes for taking the life-changing amount of money just so, some fan on the internet respects him more does what for his bank account if he listens to your gripes? He would laugh his way to the bank while you're angry tweeting and raging on NF about it with cheeto dust all over your fingers. 

I guess you think 38 year old, 42 fight verteran Diego Sanchez is a pussy too for taking the DQ win against Preira for extra money despite how much Diego has sacrificed his body for our entertainment with the wars he's had over the years. You're truly disgusting if you think he doesn't deserve that money for himself and his family. Shame on you.



Nihonjin said:


> If he faked being unable to continue, in a fight he was clearly not going to win in any other way, fuck yeah I'd blame him.


Oh no.... what would he ever do without Nihonjins' approval.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 18, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Yet your pride was still hurt and you couldn't help yourself but exaggerate my point to the degree that you think I'm okay with *blatant *cheating.



How does my 'pride' factor in to this? What the hell are you even talking about?



> As far as *you* were concerned at the time of my post, he didn't cause the injury.


*
Me:* Winning because of a random inury and then trying to sell it as if you outclassed your opponent is ridiculous.
*Louis-954: *It wasn't random!
*Me:* Fair, if Vera's kick caused the injury, then disregard what I said.
*Louis-954: * YoU'rE toO prOuD to adMiT WhEn YoU'rE wRoNg lololoololololol! GoOd StOpPage!
*Me:* Admit what? Also, I never had a problem with the stoppage. O'Malley got knocked out.
*Louis-954: *You said he shouldn't be happy about the win.
*Me: *Yeah, when I thought he didn't cause the injury. This has nothing to do with the stoppage though.
*Louis-954: *You didn't think he caused the injury when I posted that lolololol

In my initial response I clearly told you to ignore my original statement because it only applies to cases where the deciding factor wasn't anything the winning fighter did, but some freak injury/accident.



> Is that why guys are jumping ship from (and in some cases TO) the UFC specifically because of money?



Yes, there's a limit. McGregor isn't going to fight someone for $50. Fighter's need to be paid what they're worth. This also has fuck all to do with what we were talking about.



> This may come as a shock to you, but not everyone has championship aspirations. Joe Lauzon flat out said in an interview years ago that he knows he'll never be a UFC champion. Care to guess why he's still fighting? He gets paid well.



Haven't seen the interview in context and I'm definitely not taking your word for it. But since you brought up Lauzon, I'll let him tell you how he feels about undeserved wins.





> Ask these guys who have nearly made it to the top of the mountain if money was just a "by-product" or something incredibly important to them.



Your own link:
"Paige VanZant loves the UFC and the platform they’ve given her but she also believes she’s been vastly underpaid: “I’ve added up all the money I’ve made in the UFC over six years and I could have just had a regular job with the same pay.”

So rather than work a regular steady job, she decided to risk severe bodily harm and possibly earn less than a regular job if things really go badly, for the money?  'Fuck outta here dude..

Obviously, fighters are looking to get paid what they think they're worth and the UFC notoriously underpays them, so it makes sense to talk about it. But that's entirely irrelevant to the conversation we're having. Which is, selling your own competitive integrity to bank a few extra bucks with a win you know you didn't deserve.



> Do you know why Rory left the UFC despite being on the cusp of a championship?



Yes, and it has absolutely nothing to do with competitive integrity, which is what we disagree about. Would be nice if you actually stayed on topic.



> A win over a hype-job can only make him more of a name. It's a net positive no matter how you look at it. More people know who Chito Vera is now than before the fight. In no way could that possibly cost him in the long run.



I think he would've gained more fans and leverage without the controversy. That difference, whatever it amounts to in the end, is what he lost.



> You exaggerated my point.



I literally just read your words and wrote down the implications. Seems like I was spot on with everything, except PEDs.



> Yes you did. You initially thought he didn't cause the injury that led to the stoppage and felt he shouldn't feel good about it until I educated you.



Brother, you need to take a comprehensive reading course. That's commentary on the injury, not the stoppage.



> Fan perception means very little when you are a journeyman, gatekeeper or relative unknown. When that is your status, winning is all that matters.



Colby Covington wasn't getting a new contract, dispite his non-controversial winning streak. But sure, who cares about fan perception. Winning is all that matters.



> There was a reason. He played possum and it bit him in the ass.
> 
> He didn't win on a technicality. Jon broke the rules. When you break the rules, you run the risk of getting DQ'd. The rules are quite clearly explained to each fighter and their corners before they enter the cage every time they compete.
> 
> Freak injury? This is one of the risks you run getting kicked in the head/face area whilst fighting. Mike Winklejon and Michael Bisping lost their eyes getting kicked in the head. Is it unfortunate? Of course. Do I wish this injury on anyone? No. But like anything else in MMA it's a technique thrown with bad intentions and to cause fight-ending damage. That's what Megan did and there doesn't need to be a rematch.



See, I was right. You're that guy.



> You mean just how like nothing I said remotely suggested peds and cheating are okay?



"Winning is all that matters"
"Regardless of circumstances"
"It's about the money bro"
"There's nothing wrong with pretending like you can't go on, in order to get a DQ win"

Your whole angle is that you favor winning and money over competitive integrity, but somehow I was supposed to know that PEDs are out of bounce? lol

I'm curious though, were you in favor of TRT when it was legal?



> The point. That's what those protocols and checks & balances are in place for.



It has nothing to do with anything I said. You're talking to yourself.



> What if it were to happen in a closely contested bout and in the championship rounds the champion lands an *illegal strike that causes noticeable damage that could alter the course of the fight?* It's not as black and white as you are pretending it is.



In this example, the referee should step in and either DQ the offender or at the very least deduct a fuckton of points. If that doesn't happen and a fighter ends up losing as the result of an illegal blow, immediate rematch and possibly change the results to a NC.

I don't actually mind if a fighter genuinely concludes that they're too compromised to continue fighting, because of an illegal strike. Fighter's don't have to act tough and pretend that an illegal blow didn't hurt them when it did.

All I'm saying is that if someone goes for an illegal soccer kick and they barely graze your elbow, that doesn't mean it's now justified to pretend like you're dying, just so you can get a DQ win in a fight you were losing 50-43, if you even made it to the end.



> I guess you think 38 year old, 42 fight verteran Diego Sanchez is a pussy too for taking the DQ win against Preira for extra money despite how much Diego has sacrificed his body for our entertainment with the wars he's had over the years. You're truly disgusting if you think he doesn't deserve that money for himself and his family. Shame on you.



Definitely not. The knee landed flush and Sanchez got cut open and collapsed as soon as it connected. I don't even think the ref should've asked him if he was alright. It should've been a straight up DQ.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 19, 2020)

Nihonjin said:


> How does my 'pride' factor in to this? What the hell are you even talking about?


You didn't appreciate that I educated you, so instead of just saying "Oh, you're right, that settles that then" decide that you have to 'get me back' by exaggerating my point to its most ridiculous extent and say that I'm okay with blatant cheating.





Nihonjin said:


> *Me:* Winning because of a random inury and then trying to sell it as if you outclassed your opponent is ridiculous.
> *Louis-954: *It wasn't random!
> *Me:* Fair, if Vera's kick caused the injury, then disregard what I said. *U muZt zUpoeRt CHeaTorz too!
> Louis-954: You're too proud to simply admit you were wrong and had to slide in a snide remark for good measure.*


Fixed.




Nihonjin said:


> In my initial response I clearly told you to ignore my original statement because it only applies to cases where the deciding factor wasn't anything the winning fighter did, but some freak injury/accident.


Again, you didn't just say that. Had you said that and only that, and not try to be cute or cheeky, we wouldn't be having this conversation right now.





Nihonjin said:


> Yes, there's a limit. McGregor isn't going to fight someone for $50. Fighter's need to be paid what they're worth. *This also has fuck all to do with what we were talking about.*


You literally said that fighters don't do it for the money and it's just a by-product. 





Nihonjin said:


> Haven't seen the interview in context and *I'm definitely not taking your word for it. *But since you brought up Lauzon, I'll let him tell you how he feels about undeserved wins.


Yeah, why would you take my word for it? I'm only an MMA encyclopedia.  I'd just lie about it for no reason to get one up on you in a debate. 


He doesn't and never has given a shit about being the best in the world.

Know who else feels the same way and has publicly stated so in *multiple* interviews? Gegard Mousasi (Top 3 MW when he left UFC). But don't take my word for it. I'm just trying to lie. 




And yeah, Joe Lauzon said he thought he lost that  fight. Guess what though? He didn't didn't give the other guy his win bonus, and he sure as hell didn't go to the commission after the fight and ask them to overturn his decision win. Actions > words. First thing he says is "I'm glad I got the win money! "  Which is my point. Money > honor/integrity/martial arts blah blah blah. You live in Disneyland. This is* prizefighting*. Money is king.



Nihonjin said:


> So rather than work a regular steady job, she decided to risk severe bodily harm and possibly earn less than a regular job if things really go badly, for the money? * 'Fuck outta here dude..*


Paige strikes you as someone whose trying to be the best in the world at fighting? This isn't black and white. There is a whole grey area to this that goes completely over your head. I'm sure Paige loves fighting, butto her being the "best in the world" would be the by-product here. She prioritizes money which is why she puts more effort into Instagram than she does getting her jiujitsu up to snuff.



Nihonjin said:


> Obviously, fighters are looking to get paid what they think they're worth and the UFC notoriously underpays them, so it makes sense to talk about it. But that's entirely irrelevant to the conversation we're having. Which is, *selling your own competitive integrity to bank a few extra bucks with a win you know you didn't deserve.*


Which is what 99% of every fighter on the 'right' side of a bad decision or unfortunate circumstance does. 

- Lauzon didn't give the guy he 'beat' his win bonus, or a rematch, or at least even try to get the decision turned to a NC. If I remember correctly, he just said he'd talk to the matchmaker about not getting him cut. Which means fuck all.
- Sanchez didn't give his win bonus to the guy he was clearly losing to until he landed the illegal knee.
- etc





Nihonjin said:


> Yes, and it has absolutely nothing to do with competitive integrity, which is what we disagree about. Would be nice if you actually stayed on topic.


No, you don't get to weasel your way out of this. You are the one that said money is just a by-product and not the point. Not gonna let you handwave it off.





Nihonjin said:


> I think he would've gained more fans and leverage without the controversy. That difference, whatever it amounts to in the end, is what he lost.


He didn't lose anything. We don't live in what-ifland. We live in reality.





Nihonjin said:


> I literally just read your words and wrote down the implications. Seems like I was spot on with everything, except PEDs.


Your boy Reyes is  "that guy" too.  Need me to link the interview since you don't take my word for these things?





Nihonjin said:


> Brother, you need to take a comprehensive reading course. That's commentary on the injury, not the stoppage.


Oh the irony.





Nihonjin said:


> Colby Covington wasn't getting a new contract, dispite his non-controversial winning streak. But sure, who cares about fan perception. Winning is all that matters.


There's a lot that goes into a decision of keeping a guy versus letting them go. Maybe from their perspective, he was overpaid and they didn't feel like renewing. Fan perception is a factor, but it's far from the only one.





Nihonjin said:


> See, I was right. You're that guy.


Just like your dude Reyes. 





Nihonjin said:


> "Winning is all that matters"
> "Regardless of circumstances"
> "It's about the money bro"
> "*There's nothing wrong with pretending like you can't go on, in order to get a DQ win"*
> ...


I never said that. Ever. 



Nihonjin said:


> I'm curious though, were you in favor of TRT when it was legal?


I adapt my views according to the unified mma rules, organization rules (UFC/USADA) + the rules of whatever commission they are competing under. This varies promotion to promotion as well. In promotions where drug testing is more lax, I’m fine with that too. I adapt my views to whatever both combatants sign on the dotted line for. For example, when I watch ONE fights, I watch with the understanding and acceptance that knees to the head of a grounded opponent are legal. When I watch Rizin, I watch with the understanding that most fighters are going to be juiced to the gills. Etc.

When TRT was legal in the UFC. I was fine with it, obviously. Had no real opinion on it one way or the other. Now that it's considered a banned substance, I don't want to see it show up on any competitors blood or urine work.

It’s not one size fits all. It depends what the competitors sign up for and the rules they agree to fight under.





Nihonjin said:


> It has nothing to do with anything I said. You're talking to yourself.


It has everything to do with what you said.You just don't like the answer.




Nihonjin said:


> In this example, the referee should step in and either DQ the offender or at the very least deduct a fuckton of points. If that doesn't happen and a fighter ends up losing as the result of an illegal blow, *immediate rematch and possibly change the results to a NC.*


So your solution to a fight changing illegal blow is to continue the contest, incur more brain damage and bodily injury (possibly get brutally KO'd) and then make a rematch instead of getting PAID and then rematching and getting PAID again?  I'd have no qualms about a fighter winning the title under these circumstances. Again, the rules are                explained to each fighter before EVERY fight.



Nihonjin said:


> All I'm saying is that if someone goes for an illegal soccer kick and they barely graze your elbow, that doesn't mean it's now justified to pretend like you're dying, just so you can get a DQ win in a fight you were losing 50-43, if you even made it to the end.


I'm not saying this at all. 

However, if you knee me in the face while downed and I cannot continue because of it, you can't cry if I take the DQ win regardless of the score. Tough shit, be more careful and heed the rules next time.





Nihonjin said:


> Definitely not. The knee landed flush and Sanchez got cut open and collapsed as soon as it connected. I don't even think the ref should've asked him if he was alright. It should've been a straight up DQ.


But Prereira was winning. According to you, Diego needs to do the honorable thing and not take that money or at least give him a rematch!


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 19, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> You didn't appreciate that I educated you



Dude, seriously, what's wrong with you? You did me a favor by teaching me something new. What kind of a silly person would get upset about that?



> So instead of just saying "Oh, you're right, that settles that then"



*Literally the first sentence in my initial response to you:*
_If a calf kick caused it, then obviously disregard what I said._

Since you're apparently incapable of understanding short responses, I'll write a longer one just for you.

_Oh, I didn't think the kicks were impactful enough to cause that type of damage and assumed it was a pre-existing injury that flared up, but apparently I was wrong. Even though we can't rule out the idea that a previous injury contributed to how badly he was hurt, it's clear that the kick was the catalyst, if not the sole cause of why his ankle gave out. Which means that my initial post was based on an incorrect assumption and therefore longer accurately represents my opinion on this particular fight. 
_
There you go you DumbDumb. Is that clear enough for you?



> Again, you didn't just say that. *Had you said that and only that, and not try to be cute or cheeky, we wouldn't be having this conversation right now.*



So let me get this straight, since you corrected me on the cause of the injury, I can no longer disagree with any part of your post without being labled as 'cheeky'/'acting cute', even though our disagreement had nothing to do with the injury?


> You literally said that fighters don't do it for the money and it's just a by-product.



When you get into MMA (or other sports for that matter), you're 0-0-0 and generally don't make enough money (if you make anything at all) for that to be your main goal.  Though money is clearly important, you'd be hardpressed to find many fighters who'd sacrifice their ambition/reputation/values just to get paid a little extra.





> Yeah, why would you take my word for it? I'm only an MMA encyclopedia. I'd just lie about it for no reason to get one up on you in a debate.



I don't know if you'd lie or not. But you've demonstrated your inability to properly interpret what people are saying. So I can't just take your word for it.



> He doesn't and never has given a shit about being the best in the world.



He doesn't particularly care about the title because the road to a title fight isn't clear cut. Fighting style, charisma, x-factor all play a role in who gets a shot. So instead, he directs his focus towards the things he can control, which is his training camp and trying his hardest to win each _individual _fight.

Combine that with the clip I sent earlier and it should be obvious that he's not just fighting for money.



> Know who else feels the same way and has publicly stated so in *multiple* interviews? Gegard Mousasi (Top 3 MW when he left UFC). But don't take my word for it. I'm just trying to lie.



Gegard definitely doesn't give a flying fuck about anything other than the money. Same with Bob Sapp. They're the exception rather than the rule though.



> And yeah, Joe Lauzon said he thought he lost that fight. Guess what though? He didn't didn't give the other guy his win bonus, and he sure as hell didn't go to the commission after the fight and ask them to overturn his decision win.



1) It wasn't his mistake, so it's not up to him to rectify it.
2) You can't just give someone 50k or however much his opponent would've made.
3) You can't just have your win overturned, not when betting on fights is a thing.



> Actions > words. First thing he says is "I'm glad I got the win money! "  Which is my point. Money > honor/integrity/martial arts blah blah blah. You live in Disneyland. This is* prizefighting*. Money is king.



You can try and spin this all you want, but he literally said that he feels worse winning a fight he thought he lost, than he does when he loses a fight he thought he won. Even though the money is obviously welcomed, that statement says that he cares more about being the better fighter than he does his win bonus. Which most competitors can actually relate to.



> Paige strikes you as someone whose trying to be the best in the world at fighting?



I don't know, you'd have to ask her. But this false dichotomy of "Either you're trying to be the champion or you're just fighting for money!"  is pretty silly.



> Which is what 99% of every fighter on the 'right' side of a bad decision or unfortunate circumstance does.
> 
> - Lauzon didn't give the guy he 'beat' his win bonus, or a rematch, or at least even try to get the decision turned to a NC. If I remember correctly, he just said he'd talk to the matchmaker about not getting him cut. Which means fuck all.
> - Sanchez didn't give his win bonus to the guy he was clearly losing to until he landed the illegal knee.
> - etc



That's not how any of this works. And it has nothing to do with the argument.
Being on the right end of a mistake you didn't make, doesn't necessarily mean it's your responsibility.

That's entirely different from purposely trying to game the system and get a 'win' you weren't going to get through actual fighting.



> No, you don't get to weasel your way out of this. You are the one that said money is just a by-product and not the point. Not gonna let you handwave it off.



I'm not trying to get out of anything. I'll say it again, money is not the primary motivation for the vast majority of competitors, let alone fighters.



> He didn't lose anything. We don't live in what-ifland. We live in reality.



This may just be the dumbest thing you've said in the entire conversation. Not even gonna bother.



> There's a lot that goes into a decision of keeping a guy versus letting them go. Maybe from their perspective, he was overpaid and they didn't feel like renewing. Fan perception is a factor, but it's far from the only one.



Concession accepted then. Since you initially said that fan perspective is inconsequential and "winning is all that matters" to journeymen.

What's funny, is that even by your own logic, 'fan perception' should be the single most important thing to a fighter. You're only overpaid if the amount of buys you generate isn't worth the amount of money the UFC is paying you. So fan perception actually directly affects how much you're worth as a fighter. Way more than just 'winning fights' ever could.



> Your boy Reyes is  "that guy" too.  Need me to link the interview since you don't take my word for these things?
> 
> Just like your dude Reyes.



"My boy Reyes"?
I've literally only seen one Reyes fight in my life. The hell are you smoking?


> I never said that. Ever.



You again, don't understand the implications of your own statements, so I'll write it out for you.

You said you'd be okay with Anthony Smith making the 'life changing decision' to have Jones DQd and become champion that way, right? The thing is, a fighter can't just say "That strike was illegal, I demand to be given the win.".

*UFC rules*
_Disqualification may occur after any combination of fouls or after a flagrant foul at the discretion of the referee._

Herb didn't outright DQ Jones, but called in the doctor to ask Smith questions and gauge if the fight needed to be stopped. I think you would agree that Herb's decision hinged on how much the knee affected Smith, right? Right.

This means that if Smith wanted the DQ win, he would've had to convince the referee and doctor that it would be irresponsible to let him continue fighting, given the damage caused by the illegal strike. However, we know that Smith was able to continue fighting. As a matter of fact, I don't think there was any significant change in his performance at all after that knee. On top of that, we know that the doctor, referee and Smith himself don't think it warranted a disqualification of Jones.

Now, given all of that, explain to me how Smith could've taken Jones' title without pretending to be more hurt than he actually was?



> I adapt my views according to the unified mma rules, organization rules (UFC/USADA) + the rules of whatever commission they are competing under. This varies promotion to promotion as well. In promotions where drug testing is more lax, I’m fine with that too. I adapt my views to whatever both combatants sign on the dotted line for. For example, when I watch ONE fights, I watch with the understanding and acceptance that knees to the head of a grounded opponent are legal. When I watch Rizin, I watch with the understanding that most fighters are going to be juiced to the gills. Etc.
> 
> When TRT was legal in the UFC. I was fine with it, obviously. Had no real opinion on it one way or the other. Now that it's considered a banned substance, I don't want to see it show up on any competitors blood or urine work.



That's funny, cause under the unified rules, Jones' knee wasn't actually illegal. It's just that the state they fought in refused to adopt the new rules. So that knee could've cost Jones his title and millions of dollars, when that exact same knee would've been perfectly fine had they fought in a different venue. Which makes a win by DQ even more absurd.

But yeah, I've said it before, you're that guy.



> It has everything to do with what you said.You just don't like the answer.



Oh really? Well then, since you like educating me,  quote the post you were addressing and explain to me how what you're saying is in any way a response to what I said. I'm all ears.



> So your solution to a fight changing illegal blow is to continue the contest, incur more brain damage and bodily injury (possibly get brutally KO'd) and then make a rematch instead of getting PAID and then rematching and getting PAID again?


Dude..How are you this bad at reading? My answer is literally in that quote, the sentence before the part you bolded..* 
*
"The referee should step in and either DQ the offender or at the very least deduct a fuckton of points."

Whether to DQ or deduct points should be decided on a case by case basis.



> However, *if you knee me in the face while downed and I cannot continue because of it*, you can't cry if I take the DQ win regardless of the score. Tough shit, be more careful and heed the rules next time.



In that case, you didn't 'take' anything, you were simply fouled and unable to continue so your opponent got DQd. This isn't at all what we were talking about though.



> But Prereira was winning. According to you, Diego needs to do the honorable thing and not take that money or at least give him a rematch!



I literally said the exact opposite in the post you quoted. If you're going to troll, you're gonna have to do a little bit better than that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 20, 2020)

Get a room


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 20, 2020)

Chocochip said:


> Get a room


Only if you pay for it.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 22, 2020)

Damn Bader lost.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 22, 2020)

Nemkov got revenge for his mentor.


Bader got completely murked, lol. Was only a matter of time until Nemkov got the belt. Shame he couldn't add to the growing influx of UFC LHW talent. His only clear loss in his career is to Prochazka.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 22, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Nemkov got revenge for his mentor.
> 
> 
> Bader got completely murked, lol. Was only a matter of time until Nemkov got the belt. Shame he couldn't add to the growing influx of LHW talent. His only clear loss in his career is to Prochazka.


Would love to see him vs Reyes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blanco (Aug 23, 2020)

Stipe goat hw?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 29, 2020)

Damn, Voronov and Nurmagomedov passed within a couple months of each other. Big blow for Russian MMA, 2 of the GOAT trainers (both C19 related too). MMA is still trying to catch up with some of the work and game-planning he did with Emelianenko during his peak years. He was integral in his sambo/judo game before he was getting past his prime, and becoming a headhunter. He requested him to be there for his camps/corners circa 2002 iirc, and he'd been a staple in his best years. Big part of him becoming the GOAT sambo fighter and peak MMA fighter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 29, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Damn, Voronov and Nurmagomedov passed within a couple months of each other. Big blow for Russian MMA, 2 of the GOAT trainers (both C19 related too). MMA is still trying to catch up with some of the work and game-planning he did with Emelianenko during his peak years. He was integral in his sambo/judo game before he was getting past his prime, and becoming a headhunter. He requested him to be there for his camps/corners circa 2002 iirc, and he'd been a staple in his best years. Big part of him becoming the GOAT sambo fighter and peak MMA fighter.


Prime Fedor was next level, when he started headhunting mostly it sucked because his chin went with age but he's still in GOAT talk.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 29, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Prime Fedor was next level, when he started headhunting mostly it sucked because his chin went with age but he's still in GOAT talk.



2002-2006 Emelianenko is still the best fighter I've ever seen in this sport, and it's not that close (peak GSP, DJ, and Aldo are the closest imo). Not only the headhunting, but he completely neglected his grappling, and his sambo/judo base over the years. He went from an incredible sambo/judo-kickboxer in his prime years, and started to deteriorate into a mediocre one-note boxer in the late 2000s, He stopped training his striking in Holland with the top tier kickboxers as well. Dudes like Hoost (one of the GOAT kickboxers) used to gush about his striking, and how he could be K-1 champion back when K-1 was in its golden age too. He went back to Holland to train with Teijsse sometime after his losing streak in 2011, and really sharpened up his fundamentals, but he was obviously well past it at that point.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 29, 2020)

About time LHW gets more talent. Rakic is a problem.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 29, 2020)

Lurker said:


> About time LHW gets more talent. Rakic is a problem.



Yup, easy to see why Jones wanted to leave, lol, especially considering most had him losing at least 1 of his last 2 fights, if not both (Reyes was still Top-3 worst decisions of the year).

Prochazka
Reyes
Santos
Rakic
Blachowicz
Ankalaev
Krylov
Oezdemir
Circunov
Walker
Spann
Bukauskas
Crute

Rumble returning. Teixeira is still there, but don't think he has much time left. Not that high on a couple of the lower guys on that list though, but this is easily the best the division has been in a long, long time. Sucks Nemkov isn't in the UFC. Not sure how much more fights are left on his contract, or if he restructured, but he really only has the Davis rematch, and I guess Anderson now left in Bellator.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Aug 30, 2020)

WW keeps on getting better..


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Sep 17, 2020)

I think Michael Chandler got picked up.


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I think Michael Chandler got picked up.


Yep, as a back up in case for the Khabib vs Justin fight.


----------



## wileykat (Sep 18, 2020)

Total bullshit decision. Love how Tony Ferguson is sticking out for the right man in Poirier, they offered Tony Chandler first and he refused.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 19, 2020)

Gamrot finally in the UFC. They've dropped the ball on a couple prospects that Bellator snatched up, but there have been some great signings recently. Tough, tough debut against Mustafaev though.



Looks like they signed du Plessis too, great.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## wileykat (Sep 19, 2020)

This dude is annoying af.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Sep 19, 2020)

Here's Johny!! Dude looks huge btw but needs a better chin.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 19, 2020)

Wonder if Woodley still thinks he's the WW GOAT, lol. Just lost 15 straight rounds, and got stopped in the 5th. People are going to say he's past it now, but pressure fighters with the conditioning of Covington (and even RDA, who I thought would beat him back when he was champ also) were always a horrible stylistic match-up for him. 



Lurker said:


> Here's Johny!! Dude looks huge btw but needs a better chin.



Lol, dude's such a glass cannon. It's great watching him though. That was a brutal finish. 

How about Chimaev? Meerschaert isn't a top fighter or anything, but even Thiago Santos couldn't do that to him. Think he should get that Top-20 to 30ish guy next that I mentioned months back.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 20, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Wonder if Woodley still thinks he's the WW GOAT, lol. Just lost 15 straight rounds, and got stopped in the 5th. People are going to say he's past it now, but pressure fighters with the conditioning of Covington (and even RDA, who I thought would beat him back when he was champ also) were always a horrible stylistic match-up for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chimaev will have the WW belt soon but Santos is huge right now.....


----------



## Lurko (Sep 20, 2020)

Woodley and Cowboy need to retire.


----------



## wileykat (Sep 20, 2020)

wileykat said:


> This dude is annoying af.


Not gonna say it to his face tho


----------



## wileykat (Sep 20, 2020)

Chimaev will beat Maia on the feet and might even break into the top 10 WW (Maia ranked #7). There's also no way he's not fighting a ranked MW next time.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 20, 2020)

Wonderboy is that you watching him?


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Woodley and Cowboy need to retire.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 21, 2020)

wileykat said:


> Not gonna say it to his face tho


----------



## Lurko (Sep 21, 2020)

His old fights are amazing to watch. That was his third...


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 21, 2020)

Lol, Bigwaverider always has some of the best shoops.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 21, 2020)

Ohhhhh I'm sooo in love with you. Falling in and out love, in and out of love.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 21, 2020)

Wtf was Woodley thinking??


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 21, 2020)

Apparently Woodley's ribs were broken earlier in the fight, think it was probably one of Covington's body kicks. He landed some good shots there, and his striking looked cleaner, especially from orthodox. He's left ATT and is on the solo camp wave, so it'll be interesting to see if he improves much more.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 21, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Apparently Woodley's ribs were broken earlier in the fight, think it was probably one of Covington's body kicks. He landed some good shots there, and his striking looked cleaner, especially from orthodox. He's left ATT and is on the solo camp wave, so it'll be interesting to see if he improves much more.


So Colby really retired Woodley.


----------



## wileykat (Sep 21, 2020)

Woodley refusing to give it up. Just go away bruh, your body is gone and your head is gone.


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Ohhhhh I'm sooo in love with you. Falling in and out love, in and out of love.


You, you watch Mojahed videos. 

La candera.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 22, 2020)

wileykat said:


> Woodley refusing to give it up. Just go away bruh, your body is gone and your head is gone.


Feed him to Khamzat so he can get KOed.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 27, 2020)

God damn it reyes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## U mad bro (Sep 27, 2020)

Damn there is asswhoopings then there is just plain abuse. Which one did I just see lol


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Izzy got deep in them sweet sweet brazilian cheeks


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 27, 2020)

Reyes walked in there looking clueless on how to counter combinations, lol. Surprised Blachowicz didn't even have to use his grappling for that one. Great game-plan with those body-kicks, and when Reyes started his counter-punching game on his entries, he really doubled down on those blitzes with the right hand shifts. The left hook after to counter the southpaw stance was a great way to end the combination too, just a great weapon against southpaws. Reyes just got completely destroyed.

The Santos rematch would be really interesting, assuming he gets passed Teixeira (which he should). Blachowicz has changed his game a lot in the past couple years, and he does a lot better in rematches too. I think the two have trained together since their fight as well.

Also just realized Romero is at LHW now too in addition to all the other top guys now. Imagine Romero vs Rumble.

Adesanya looked great, thought he might gas Costa in the later rounds, but he really picked him apart. That last sequence was very similar to the Whittaker counter as well. Riddell from that camp has the potential to be a top LW in the future.

Tukhugov looked terrible and missed weight. Wonder how pissed Nurmy was he had to get out of camp to go corner that, lol. He's always been one of the ugly ducklings of their camp. Dawodu has been one of the better Canadian prospects in a while though, wonder how far he can go. Also in that division, Klein looked like a legit future contender. One of my boys on another board was hyping him for a while. That was a really impressive performance. Young is a tough guy. Klein called a head kick too, pre-fight. Blachowicz called 2nd KO as well.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 27, 2020)

Also, Miocic is the only American champ left, lol. And I think he'll lose it to Ngannou if he fights him next. Dude looked really medicore the 2nd half of the Cormier fight, with all the wall n stall, and how badly he gassed out. He is pushing 40, and his fight life is even older considering all the wars and damage he's taken. Might not be long from now where there are no US champs.


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 27, 2020)

Goddamn Itachi Adesanya destroyed that Genin lol.


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 27, 2020)

I knew that Izzy would win (althougth I wanted him to lose), next to make it easy as usual, Khabib on October.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 27, 2020)

I made so much money off my casual friends last night, lmao.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Also, Miocic is the only American champ left, lol. And I think he'll lose it to Ngannou if he fights him next. Dude looked really medicore the 2nd half of the Cormier fight, with all the wall n stall, and how badly he gassed out. He is pushing 40, and his fight life is even older considering all the wars and damage he's taken. Might not be long from now where there are no US champs.


Im ok with that


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 27, 2020)

Israel is gonna pop for roids like Silva.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 27, 2020)

Chocochip said:


> Israel is gonna pop for roids like Silva.


Highly doubt it. He’s been tested 32 times this year not including pre and post fight tests for the Romero and Costa fights. So that’s 36 clean tests this year.

If he’s roiding, he’s EXTREMELY good at hiding it. It’s more likely he’s a clean fighter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 27, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> Highly doubt it. He’s been tested 32 times this year not including pre and post fight tests for the Romero and Costa fights. So that’s 36 clean tests this year.
> 
> If he’s roiding, he’s EXTREMELY good at hiding it. It’s more likely he’s a clean fighter.


Idk his titty looked like roid titties. Costa has been clean but I'm pretty sure that dude is roids as well. I hope he's clean and that's just a random ass roid titty for no reason.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 27, 2020)

Chocochip said:


> Idk his titty looked like roid titties. Costa has been clean but I'm pretty sure that dude is roids as well. I hope he's clean and that's just a random ass roid titty for no reason.


“Roid titty” 

You’re an absolute <insert insult here>, lol. Stop regurgitating stuff you see on Sherdog.

 It’s called gynecomastia. I’ve had it before myself and I assure you I’ve never done roids.


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 27, 2020)

Okay lol chill. I could be wrong, no need to get all mad about it.


----------



## Nihonjin (Sep 27, 2020)

Chocochip said:


> Idk his titty looked like roid titties.



He'd have two titties if that was the case..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 28, 2020)

Blachowicz is one of the best underdog stories in MMA history. This guy was only favoured to win 2 fights in his UFC career (Jacare and Pokrajac). He always had the striking chops like when he was piecing up Gus on the feet years ago, but the improvements in his game from his footwork, defence, distance management, and TDD has made his striking really shine. His wrestling weaknesses in the past always made him underperform vs some matchups. He's really built a cohesive game over the past couple years, shame he's already 37. I was surprised how many thought Reyes was just going to run him over. First KSW champion to become UFC champ too, and I'm expecting a couple more guys over the next few years, or at leas to fight for a title. UFC has done a better job getting talent worldwide recently, think there are a few in ACA they've dropped the ball on though, and some of the European talent.


Looks like that was the kick that broke his nose, right at the end of his toe, lol. Those body kicks to counter Reyes' footwork and pivot counters were great.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 28, 2020)

McGregor really wants to fight 18-year, washed up, 38-year-old Diego Sanchez.. I thought he was trolling before, but he's actually serious. Not even as an exhibition, but an actual fight. Even as a tune-up fight, that'd make no sense. What's funny is Sanchez in his prime when he had an iron chin, high work-rate/cardio, and was one of the better grapplers from 155-170lbs, matches up very well with McGregor. 

McGregor is probably praying Gaethje upsets Nurmy. His confidence hasn't been the same ever since he got beaten down, strangled, and then jumped that night.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 28, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Blachowicz is one of the best underdog stories in MMA history. This guy was only favoured to win 2 fights in his UFC career (Jacare and Pokrajac). He always had the striking chops like when he was piecing up Gus on the feet years ago, but the improvements in his game from his footwork, defence, distance management, and TDD has made his striking really shine. His wrestling weaknesses in the past always made him underperform vs some matchups. He's really built a cohesive game over the past couple years, shame he's already 37. I was surprised how many thought Reyes was just going to run him over. First KSW champion to become UFC champ too, and I'm expecting a couple more guys over the next few years, or at leas to fight for a title. UFC has done a better job getting talent worldwide recently, think there are a few in ACA they've dropped the ball on though, and some of the European talent.
> 
> 
> Looks like that was the kick that broke his nose, right at the end of his toe, lol. Those body kicks to counter Reyes' footwork and pivot counters were great.


I was so happy for Jan when he won. I never thought he’d be a UFC champion. I hope he gets to cash a couple of more bug pay days before his time is up. I don’t imagine he’ll reign for very long. But who knows... 205 is looking pretty washed these days.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 28, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> I was so happy for Jan when he won. I never thought he’d be a UFC champion. I hope he gets to cash a couple of more bug pay days before his time is up. I don’t imagine he’ll reign for very long. But who knows... 205 is looking pretty washed these days.



Yeah, from years ago, no one could have really expected this. But over his past few fights, you could see his game really coming along. I was surprised with how few were picking him to win, and many seemed to have been ignoring his grappling game too. Still surprised he didn't really have to use it.

LHW has looked promising for a while now actually when it comes to rising talents, far better than it has been in years (was mostly just a 3-4 man division for the better part of the past decade). Now there's Prochazka, Rakic, Ankalaev, Reyes, Santos returning, Romero moving up, Rumble coming back (has looked great from footage so far), even a couple wild cards like Krylov and Walker, although they're more action fighters, etc. Hopefully Nemkov signs to the UFC soon too, and there is some other talent outside of the UFC I think they're going to snatch up soon.


----------



## wileykat (Sep 29, 2020)

Izzy's gyno was suspicious, but I'm tired of speculating without more information. That performance was by far the best of his career, incredible speed and accuracy looking like Anderson Silva in his prime.


----------



## wileykat (Sep 29, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Blachowicz is one of the best underdog stories in MMA history. This guy was only favoured to win 2 fights in his UFC career (Jacare and Pokrajac). He always had the striking chops like when he was piecing up Gus on the feet years ago, but the improvements in his game from his footwork, defence, distance management, and TDD has made his striking really shine. His wrestling weaknesses in the past always made him underperform vs some matchups. He's really built a cohesive game over the past couple years, shame he's already 37. I was surprised how many thought Reyes was just going to run him over. First KSW champion to become UFC champ too, and I'm expecting a couple more guys over the next few years, or at leas to fight for a title. UFC has done a better job getting talent worldwide recently, think there are a few in ACA they've dropped the ball on though, and some of the European talent.
> 
> 
> Looks like that was the kick that broke his nose, right at the end of his toe, lol. Those body kicks to counter Reyes' footwork and pivot counters were great.


Great post, agreed. This is better than Bisping's come up.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 29, 2020)

wileykat said:


> Izzy's gyno was suspicious, but I'm tired of speculating without more information. That performance was by far the best of his career, incredible speed and accuracy looking like Anderson Silva in his prime.


Shut up


----------



## wileykat (Sep 29, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Shut up


Dry your pussyhole.


----------



## wileykat (Sep 30, 2020)

So Izzy's sayin the swelling/soreness on his right pec started around 8 weeks ago and he don't know what it is.


On balance, its more credible to me that its gyno for some other reason than PEDs. I was saying well before the fight he was gonna wash Costa, but his performance exceeded even my expectations that shit was incredible.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 30, 2020)

Jones criticizing whatever is going on with Adesanya's pec is so funny. This guy has actual gyno on both (could be genetic though), and lipohypertrophy on different locations for different fights. Not to mention the Jackson-Wink controversy over the years, his curious testosterone levels, popping for steroids multiple times, and for the same one his NFL brother did at the same time for one occasion. His lack of self-awareness is amazing. Nevada wouldn't sanction the Gustafsson rematch because of his pulsing saga, and they had to relocate the fight to California on fight week, which has never happened before. He really thinks people are stupid enough to believe he's clean.


This was pretty funny though for the reactions it elicited. A lot of butthurt from Twitter dweebs in the replies, lol.


----------



## wileykat (Oct 1, 2020)

So Khabib and Justin did a media event (virtual). Khabib said Ali said Chimaev fighting a 5 round main event in December.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 1, 2020)

wileykat said:


> So Khabib and Justin did a media event (virtual). Khabib said Ali said Chimaev fighting a 5 round main event in December.


Damn that's too long.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 2, 2020)

Dana White already confirmed the main event part a little while ago, said it was a ranked opponent too. I have a feeling it's going to be Magny, who would probably be the perfect test among them (especially to test Chimaev's conditioning and pace/work-rate), although I still think it's rushing it a bit. Would have much preferred one of those guys on the outskirts of Top-20, around to 30 like I mentioned months back. 

There wasn't really anything new said there, but you can tell Nurmy is already tired and fed up with the dumb media questions. Usually takes reigning champs a few defences. I remember how irritated St-Pierre got over the years with their questions, lol, although he was more patient and cordial than most.


----------



## wileykat (Oct 2, 2020)

Justin got some real dumbass questions too. I'm so fucking hyped for the fight... at least there's events tomorrow and next week to hold me till


----------



## Lurko (Oct 2, 2020)

Khabib's Cousin Usman just got picked up by Bellator for a a few fights.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 2, 2020)

wileykat said:


> Justin got some real dumbass questions too. I'm so fucking hyped for the fight... at least there's events tomorrow and next week to hold me till



The next UFC card is so bad, lol. Condit better not lose to Court McGee, but almost all the guys he's lost to on this losing streak, he would have washed in his prime.


----------



## wileykat (Oct 3, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> The next UFC card is so bad, lol. Condit better not lose to Court McGee, but almost all the guys he's lost to on this losing streak, he would have washed in his prime.


Condit is just sad to watch now.. Should've stopped fighting years ago the game left him behind with injuries an all that.

I'm only interested in the main event I think, on this card. I like Aldana's boxing and I think she'd put up a decent fight against Amanda in terms of entertainment at least. Really don't wanna see Holly Holms mediocre ass get another title shot to piss away. She's so mind numbingly boring now I dunno if you saw her last fight vs Pennington. This bitch clinched Raquel up against the cage for like 22 out of 25 minutes. I think Valentina's the uncrowned champ of 135lb division anyway.

edit: actually I'm interested to see Loma Lookboonmee the Muay Thai girl, hope she's made improvements.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 3, 2020)

Damn these Russians are fun to watch.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## wileykat (Oct 4, 2020)

My God. What the fuck was that Aldana 

Fighting like the D-pad on her controller was broken. Just chased her around in a circle out of reach while getting hit. 5 rounds of this and her coaches don't tell her to try some other shit 



Lurker said:


> Damn these Russians are fun to watch.


You meant Todorovic. the Serbian middleweight? Nice surprise seeing him for the first time. He looks pretty good.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 4, 2020)

wileykat said:


> My God. What the fuck was that Aldana
> 
> Fighting like the D-pad on her controller was broken. Just chased her around in a circle out of reach while getting hit. 5 rounds of this and her coaches don't tell her to try some other shit
> 
> ...


Yeah he might be a problem but all of them are fun to watch.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 5, 2020)

Definitely was a good performance from Todorovic. He's been one of the higher graded Balkan prospects among the heavier weights for a little while now. 

McGee was out of it at the end of round 1, lol. His nose was more broken than Alves' after that elbow Condit hit him with. 

This would be a great time for Condit vs Matt Brown. Brown already pulled out twice with injuries, and you can tell Condit is still pissed about it.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 10, 2020)

That was a great card top to bottom, probably Top-3 of the year so far. No real FOTY contender on it, but definitely a couple of the best KOs of the year. Really only a couple snoozers, no surprise it was a WMMA and HW fight too. Sandhagen-Moraes might have been a bit early, but Moraes didn't really protest, and his orbital might have really been messed up. He wasn't going to win that fight anyway. 

Barboza is definitely past it. He should have stopped Amirkhani in the 2nd, but somehow ended up on his back at the end despite dropping him twice. I don't think a Top-5 to 6 FW is a good option for him next like he wants, pretty sure he'd get finished by any of them at this point in his career. Pretty crazy a fighter as good as Barboza never fought for a title, being in the shark tank of LW for all those years.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Kuya (Oct 11, 2020)

i only found out who this chimaev dude was like 2 months ago and now he already getting a fight with Till


----------



## Lurko (Oct 12, 2020)

Kuya said:


> i only found out who this chimaev dude was like 2 months ago and now he already getting a fight with Till


You late to the party. He's gonna kill Till imo. Till don't have the chin or wrestling defense for this guy. Shit Till better worry about Jack first.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 12, 2020)

Pretty crazy how ducked Makhachev is. Hernandez and RDA are the only ranked guys who accepted fights with him (multiple other ranked LWs he pulled receipts out on them ducking or not accepting the fight), and both fights fell through because of COVID-19. Must be very frustrating for him. The fight that got Nurmy ranked for the first time was Healy (who was Top-10), and then ironically RDA was his next fight (and Ferguson scheduled after). I've been high on Makhachev for a while, but I don't see him as talented as Nurmy overall, even though he's more technical/well-rounded overall.



Lurker said:


> You late to the party. He's gonna kill Till imo. Till don't have the chin or wrestling defense for this guy. Shit Till better worry about Jack first.



As shallow as MW has been recently, Chimaev has a much easier path to the title at WW, even though he's been dominant at both weights throughout his career (obviously hasn't faced top guys yet though).

I agree about the last part too. I've seen Hermansson as the dark horse of MW since the Branch fight. Cannonier was a bump in the road for him, and he really struggled with the low kicks and power, but I see him beating Till. It might even get really ugly for Till on the ground too. Hermansson has the best ground game I've seen at MW since prime Rockhold/Jacare, probably comparable at the least to Weidman/Kennedy. Just extremely well rounded there, from his submission threats, reversals, to his transitions and passing. Some of the best g&p too.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 12, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Pretty crazy how ducked Makhachev is. Hernandez and RDA are the only ranked guys who accepted fights with him (multiple other ranked LWs he pulled receipts out on them ducking or not accepting the fight), and both fights fell through because of COVID-19. Must be very frustrating for him. The fight that got Nurmy ranked for the first time was Healy (who was Top-10), and then ironically RDA was his next fight (and Ferguson scheduled after). I've been high on Makhachev for a while, but I don't see him as talented as Nurmy overall, even though he's more technical/well-rounded overall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Till will have to rush Jack if he wants to win. Part of me wants to just see Izzy vs Jack and see how he would deal with a wrestler of that level.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 12, 2020)

Looks like Bellator is going to sign Magomed Magomedov, smh. This is what I meant earlier about the UFC signing a great prospect, and then dropping the ball on another. He's easily one of the best BW prospects in the world, and would add a lot to an already really stacked and growing BW division. He's the only guy to beat Petr Yan btw (and he's only lost to Yan), although Yan was deducted a point in the last round for a headbutt, which wasn't that clear from what I remember. Yan won in the rematch after he shored up his defensive wrestling, but it was very competitive. Lot of great clinch work from both sides. If he improves his striking enough, and stops misjudging feints especially, Magomedov could easily compete with any BW in the UFC. He already would be ranked if he went in now, imo. Hopefully the UFC gets Kerimov.

There are plenty of Russian Federation fighters that are good enough to be in the UFC, but I guess from some of the non-signings the UFC aren't overtly interested in them because they aren't natural draws for their usual market. They can be harder to get due to the pull of local promotions too, and especially ACB don't always let their guys go easily. I'd definitely recommend watching their events btw, a lot of their cards are better than most of the mid to low tier UFC cards, and their best can compete even with high tier UFC ones. Better than most Bellator cards as well, which are really inconsistent, even though ACB doesn't have the level of top tier talent obviously (I'd say it's 3rd or 4th with PFL, ahead of ONE/KSW/RIZIN, etc.). Only a couple regional ones (some on Fight Pass) bring as consistent excitement, but most of them are much lower level.  The talent and skill in ACB has been pretty crazy for a while now. EFN, ACB, and RCC pretty much replaced M-1 for Eastern European MMA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 12, 2020)

Looks like Jacare wants the rematch. I think both are at LHW now. First fight could have gone either way or been a draw with a 10-8 1st for Romero. I think he'd stop him this time.

I wanted Romero to rematch Costa, but guess he's at LHW now. First fight was one of the best of that year, and Romero arguably won, and was adapting late, while looking like the fresher fighter too despite it being at Costa's pace. In a 5 rounder, I definitely think he knocks him out. And Costa might just be a 3 round fighter at MW considering Albarracin's game-plan. 

Still holding out hope for Romero vs Rumble. Romero vs the Top-4 LHWs from the past era were fantasy fights I've been debating on another board for years. He's older now, but having followed his later wrestling career, you never know with him.


----------



## wileykat (Oct 13, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Looks like Bellator is going to sign Magomed Magomedov, smh. This is what I meant earlier about the UFC signing a great prospect, and then dropping the ball on another. He's easily one of the best BW prospects in the world, and would add a lot to an already really stacked and growing BW division. He's the only guy to beat Petr Yan btw (and he's only lost to Yan), although Yan was deducted a point in the last round for a headbutt, which wasn't that clear from what I remember. Yan won in the rematch after he shored up his defensive wrestling, but it was very competitive. Lot of great clinch work from both sides. If he improves his striking enough, and stops misjudging feints especially, Magomedov could easily compete with any BW in the UFC. He already would be ranked if he went in now, imo.
> 
> There are plenty of Russian Federation fighters that are good enough to be in the UFC, but I guess from some of the non-signings the UFC aren't overtly interested in them because they aren't natural draws for their usual market. They can be harder to get due to the pull of local promotions too, and especially ACB don't always let their guys go easily. I'd definitely recommend watching their events btw, a lot of their cards are better than most of the mid to low tier UFC cards, and their best can compete even with high tier UFC ones. Better than almost any Bellator card as well, only a couple regional ones (some on Fight Pass) bring as consistent excitement, but most of them are much lower level. The talent and skill in ACB has been pretty crazy for a while now.


Where you watch ACB?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 13, 2020)

wileykat said:


> Where you watch ACB?





Well worth the price, imo, considering the quality. Next event is November 6th. Rashid Magomedov is on it btw, if you remember him. Super technical LW, beat and almost finished Gilbert Burns, only lost to Dariush in UFC, which is no shame obviously. Last guy to cleanly beat Green as well, who got hosed against Klose and Trinaldo, imo. He's had a rough go in PFL, though he got robbed against Schulte, and it was a lot of inactivity in the other 2, especially vs Aliev.

You could probably find streams on usual sites you catch UFC events, tbh. They always upload most of the fights on YouTube a day or 2 after an event.


This happened on the last card btw, no idea why UFC was so quick to cut Bibulatov. Only real loss was to Moraga, as I thought he beat Bontorin. He also beat Said back in ACB, who is on this week's really good UFC card (lot of good matchups on paper). I should be saying ACA btw, after the WFCA merge. Used to be able to watch ACB for free on YouTube (Russian commentary) and Facebook (English) years ago. Guys like Frank Mir would commentate.


----------



## wileykat (Oct 13, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Well worth the price, imo, considering the quality. Next event is November 6th. Rashid Magomedov is on it btw, if you remember him. Super technical LW, beat and almost finished Gilbert Burns, only lost to Dariush in UFC, which is no shame obviously. Last guy to cleanly beat Green as well, who got hosed against Klose and Trinaldo, imo. He's had a rough go in PFL, though he got robbed against Schulte, and it was a lot of inactivity in the other 2, especially vs Aliev.
> 
> You could probably find streams on usual sites you catch UFC events, tbh. They always upload most of the fights on YouTube a day or 2 after an event.
> 
> ...


Cool. I'll just subscribe tbh - saving enough dough by working from home these days & don't like fucking around with streams. I remember Rashid by face, but can't remember how his fights went, although I know I watched them. 

I was planning to catch up on One FC events since they've uploaded events to YouTube going back to Sep 2018 I think. You watch any of that? I enjoy Asian styles but haven't yet delved into One FC.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 13, 2020)

wileykat said:


> Cool. I'll just subscribe tbh - saving enough dough by working from home these days & don't like fucking around with streams. I remember Rashid by face, but can't remember how his fights went, although I know I watched them.
> 
> I was planning to catch up on One FC events since they've uploaded events to YouTube going back to Sep 2018 I think. You watch any of that? I enjoy Asian styles but haven't yet delved into One FC.



Yeah, I follow ONE. The rule-set and scoring over there is by far the best for a major MMA promotion, post-PRIDE (which RIZIN follows almost exactly). Muay Thai is also one of my Top-3 favourite sports I follow from the stadium level guys in Thailand, alongside MMA and boxing; BJJ and wrestling has been great the past few years too, so it's nice to see relatively unknown Thais get their shine, and the level of striking on average is at a higher level than the UFC. They do a lot of squash matches though, lol, so be prepared for some one-sided fights.

DJ is set to fight Adriano Moraes, who is a really good fighter, one of ONE's best, and better than many guys DJ even fought in the UFC. Going to be a tough one, definitely one of my most anticipated fights in MMA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2020)

Lol I'm dead.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 17, 2020)

I can't wait for Khabib to put that Gaethje in his place, "I am here to create car crashes" yeah, you will be the one who will get it.

That will be carthatic.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 17, 2020)

This is a really solid card today. One of the deeper ones of the year on paper for sure, imo. Loma/Lopez later on in the night too (the undercard is mostly forgettable though).

I don't really care for the WMMA fights, although Andrade is one of the handful of chicks that brings it consistently. Park-Phillips is a random matchup, could be fun if there isn't much wrestling involved. Gamrot finally makes his UFC debut. Kutateladze is a bit of a trap fight on short notice though. Obviously KZ-Ortega. Then there's Crute-Bukauskas, probably 2 of the lesser talked about LHW talents for this next gen.

Silva-Krause should be good, even though Silva might be the Leonardo Santos of the division at this point. Almeida has been one of the most consistently exciting fighters since he debuted, even if he hasn't lived up his potential. Martinez is a great match-up for both.

Said returning, with Striegl making his debut. Tough fight for him though. Antigulov-Grishin should have a brutal finish, will probably suck if it goes the distance though. Mullarkey-Ziam should be fun, but I think that should have been the card opener.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 17, 2020)

Solid card. Nothing too surprising, except for Ortega's performance. Easily the best form he's ever shown. That was a completely different fighter in there compared to the rest of his career; the time off and trainer change really did wonders for him. 

He had basically 2 years, but the Holloway fight was his last fight, and in this he showed maybe the biggest improvement through one fight in MMA history. He was doing a lot of crafty things from southpaw with his footwork that kept KZ's power at bay, and unable to cut him off well. KZ couldn't sit on his shots properly too. The jab in particular completely froze KZ, which is impressive considering how well KZ slips inside and counters off them. Cormier overreacted calling it the best jab in the division, but it's definitely one of the best, which is crazy since he's never really shown much of a jab in his career before. He was setting up his kicks extremely well from southpaw too. Just an all-around great performance. 

This version of Ortega could definitely become the champ and beat Volk. I never bought Ortega as a championship level fighter before, but this was a career changing performance, imo. Volk is a much better feinter than KZ though, and isn't going to lay back on the counter as much throwing rote combos. Ortega overextends on parries too, and his TDs still aren't good, but he did a great job mixing his strikes with the level changes and knee taps. Not something he's shown before. I was looking forward to Volk-KZ, but this version of Ortega intrigues me much more now.

Gamrot-Kutateladze was such a high level fight, extremely close, and hopefully both of these guys become contenders in the near future with improvements in their game. Did turn out being a trap for Gamrot after all, should have thrown some money on Kutateladze. Martinez-Almeida was the other FOTN contender. Poor Striegl, was just a lamb sent to be slaughtered. Andrade probably already got the next title shot with how bad the division is, lol. 

Crute is looking legit. Probably wouldn't put him on the first tier of LHW prospects yet, but he's definitely closing in at this point. Silva looked terrible, and his weird winning streak is finally over. His striking was never good, but Krause should have finished that fight. Instead he was baiting and throwing the same counter over and over. Masvidal's win over him has been aging well though. That's Krause's only decisive loss in the UFC, imo. Low blow loss against Green, and he arguably beat Lazaro and Giles.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Oct 24, 2020)

Khabib the Undisputed Champion!


----------



## Kuya (Oct 24, 2020)

Guaranteed P4P #1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 24, 2020)

Sad to see him retire but gets to leave in his prime.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 24, 2020)

The goat retires.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 24, 2020)

Kuya said:


> Guaranteed P4P #1



He's been P4P #1 for a while. It's a joke the UFC still has Jones there, especially with how his last few fights have gone. I think most had him losing to at least one of the Santos or Reyes fights, if not both.

I think Nurmy is above him all-time also, given that performance and how great Gaethje is, the threats he had (including a decent wrestling background). Gaethje was very competitive in the 1st round and maybe might have even edged it, but the pressure already had him gassing. When you look at Jones' performances against the similar sized LHWs from his era, he just isn't anywhere near as dominant as the GOAT-tiers. Multiple controversial decisions many had him losing too (Gus I, Santos, Reyes), dropped a lot of rounds as well, and the finishing ability wasn't there for him when he wasn't fighting washed up LHWs from the previous era, or MWs. Some key match-ups from his era he didn't fight too, like Davis, or just avoided like Rumble. He saw the writing on the wall with the new crop of LHWs too (Prochazka, Ankalaev, Santos, Blachowicz, Rakic, Reyes, etc.). That's not even getting into all the doping, where he is a confirmed roider.

I'd only have Emelianenko, St-Pierre, and DJ over him all-time P4P, but he might be on his own tier above everyone else. I think that performance definitely puts him ahead of the tier below the true GOAT guys at the least (Aldo, Minotauro, Jones). At LW, there is no longer an argument for who the GOAT of the division is. It's easily been the division with the real debate over its lifetime, but not anymore. LW and HW GOATs are both sambo guys.



18-0 in the division (11-0 at WW, but mostly against poor competition).

Top-tier wins:

RDA - During his prime run too, got 3-0'd by him, but was running through everyone else. RDA even had a competitive 3-2 FOTN with Ferguson where he was eye-poked badly, and had a bad weight-cut against Alvarez. 2012-2016 is when RDA trained with Cordeiro and was at Kings for his title run, and he only lost to Nurmy and Alvarez, where he had a really bad weight-cut. Pre-Kings in his losses, he was up 2-0 on Guida before the injury, and arguably beat Tibau 2-1 too.. From 2009-2015, the Nurmy loss was the only time RDA was really out-classed
McGregor
Poirier
Gaethje

High-tier wins:

Johnson
Iaquinta
Barboza
Healy
Tibau

Mid-tier wins:

Eldarov
Bagov

Low-tier wins:

Shalorus
Trujillo
Tavares
Shamhalaev

Don't think anyone else is worth mentioning though. Magomedov gave him issues, getting the better of the stand-up, and had some good submissions, defence, reversals, and g&p attempts. Nurmy arguably dropped a round in that fight, but PAC had a weird stand-up rule, even from side control. This and the Tibau fight were definitely the closest, most competitive fights of his career, but that was only his 2nd career fight.

Skill-wise, Agafonov might have been the most talent striker he fought (was 4-1, but he'd retire a few fights later), pre-UFC. He out-struck Nurmy, had pretty good low kicks, boxing, and Nurmy struggled a bit with the constant stance switching. Could have been an interesting decision if he didn't quit on his stool from an injury. Santos was interesting, probably the most proven BJJ guy, training at Carlson. Nurmy actually got a point deducted from using the ropes to stop a TD, so we didn't see him off his back; this is the first fight he dropped someone with an uppercut, pre-Tavares. The only other real trouble from his pre-UFC fights was against Abadzhyan, where he got countered with a right cross that was the closest to ever dropping Nurmy. But he got ragdolled and stopped later.




The Poirier and Johnson punches both didn't do as much as people thought when the replay/slow-mos came out too. Nurmy only lost a handful of rounds through 29 fights too.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 24, 2020)

According to Dana White, Khabib broke his foot 3 weeks ago, two toes but they kept it quiet.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 24, 2020)

If Khabib isn't the goat, he's definitely the most dominant MMA fighter of all time. Hardest UFC challenge is his early ufc fight vs a juiced up Tibau. Dude didn't just beat Barboza, DP, Mcgregor, Gaethje, Johnson, and Iaquinta, he fucking murdered them lol. Insane how he did very well vs Gaethje round one standing up, he probably won the round too. Second round he has Gaethje gassed and just straight up had the man sleep from a leg kick. Fight leaves little doubt in my mind that Khabib wouldn't have murdered Ferguson as well.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 24, 2020)

Chocochip said:


> If Khabib isn't the goat, he's definitely the most dominant MMA fighter of all time. Hardest UFC challenge is his early ufc fight vs a juiced up Tibau. Dude didn't just beat Barboza, DP, Mcgregor, Gaethje, Johnson, and Iaquinta, he fucking murdered them lol. Insane how he did very well vs Gaethje round one standing up, he probably won the round too. Second round he has Gaethje gassed and just straight up had the man sleep from a leg kick. Fight leaves little doubt in my mind that Khabib wouldn't have murdered Ferguson as well.



Once he gets you on the floor, you have no chance. Ferguson wouldn't be able to do anything.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 24, 2020)

So Nurmy officially lost the 1st round to Gaethje, was very, very close though with the mount and armbar attempt to end it. Just that and McGregor round 3 was lost in his UFC career. Was 3-0 on the judges' cards against Tibau, but I think most had him losing a round in that one at least, if not 10-10s like I had. In addition to those fights, and the few I mentioned from Russia, only like 5-6 rounds lost or drew through 29 fights. Emelianenko is the only fighter that's had less rounds lost through that type of span. Only lost 1 round through his first 33 fights, although the orgs Nurmy was in pre-UFC, had some weird rules and scoring. Obviously PRIDE's ruling/rounds/scoring was different than UFC's, but PRIDE was the best org at the time. RINGS was pretty consistent too.

Gaethje wasn't kidding when he said he couldn't fight off his back, lol. It was pretty obvious he'd get crushed if he found himself against the fence, did a great job the 1st round, but the pressure was too much. He has a bad habit of giving up his back too (saw against Firmino who was the closest style to Nurmy that he fought, got a lot of rear standing positions).







Such a textbook back take, and that s-mount triangle off mount. Hooked his leg too to prevent the slam, and make the squeeze tighter. I think he's the best pressure fighter in the history of the sport, and maybe the GOAT MMA grappler (although a couple others have cases for pure grappling), isn't the GOAT at one aspect of grappling, but really doesn't have a deficiency in any area, and is strong at almost everything, including g&p, which is a style of grappling that isn't really in other grappling. If you're near the cage against him, you're most likely done, or about to get hit with chains and transitions over and over. Then you'll at least survive, but gas badly in the process.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 24, 2020)

Nurmy's scouting and game-planning is really up there with anyone. Not sure how much of it was his father, or Mendez at this point. Nurmy clearly watches a lot, and is a student of the game himself. Firmino was the closest style-wise by far to Nurmy as anyone Gaethje has fought, and Nurmy's TDs in this fight were eerily similar to Firmino's. He completely removed those mediocre diving low singles from before, which weren't good shots. He wasn't much of a reactive TD guy, but that's how he secured the TDs against Gaethje, countering the low kicks which were definitely hurting him more than any strikes I can remember in his career cumulatively, and he turned the corner hard on the angle for the double, which isn't something he really ever did. His fight IQ (not in-fight, but as far as pre-fight) is up there with the best ever.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Khabib is LW GOAT, that is undeniable now.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Nurmy's scouting and game-planning is really up there with anyone. Not sure how much of it was his father, or Mendez at this point. Nurmy clearly watches a lot, and is a student of the game himself. Firmino was the closest style-wise by far to Nurmy as anyone Gaethje has fought, and Nurmy's TDs in this fight were eerily similar to Firmino's. He completely removed those mediocre diving low singles from before, which weren't good shots. He wasn't much of a reactive TD guy, but that's how he secured the TDs against Gaethje, countering the low kicks which were definitely hurting him more than any strikes I can remember in his career cumulatively, and he turned the corner hard on the angle for the double, which isn't something he really ever did. His fight IQ (not in-fight, but as far as pre-fight) is up there with the best ever.


I am sure that you get emotional to see Khabib winning and saying that he retires.

I am sure you felt it.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 24, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Khabib is LW GOAT, that is undeniable now.



H2H, prime for prime, I think Chandler, Alvarez, Henderson, and Penn (circa 2009, when he was training with Marinovich) are probably his toughest fights historically in the division (I thought Gaethje was up there too, and he was doing well before he got TD'd into the cage, which Nurmy is the GOAT at using, probably wasn't expecting that type of reactive shot). In terms of just being able to pull an upset finish, I'd say Gomi for being the most dangerous puncher, and Aoki for probably being the most dangerous submission grappler. It'd have to be early (especially with Aoki, who's a front-runner, and would fold if his initial set-ups got shut down and he was tasting g&p), as both would get smeshed as soon as Nurmy gets in position and time to work his game. No question he's the LW GOAT, and would be favoured over any LW in history. I wouldn't have favoured anyone over him before this fight, but I thought the LW GOAT status wasn't concrete yet until this win/performance.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 24, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> I am sure that you get emotional to see Khabib winning and saying that he retires.
> 
> I am sure you felt it.



When he started crying in the middle of the cage, it was pretty emotional. Having followed this guy's career since before he got into the UFC and believing in him being the most talented guy at AKA during the primes of Velasquez, Cormier, Rockhold, Lawal, etc., I'm glad to see he will be retiring the GOAT LW and undefeated. It was pretty obvious since the RDA fight, and the run dos Anjos went on after, that Nurmy was the uncrowned champ, but he had all those injury issues. Thankfully, it didn't hamper him. I thought he'd try for 30-0 tbh, but not completely shocked he retired. He's been hinting at an early retirement for a while, also to further Makhachev's career, and this was before his father passed. 

I'm glad he didn't make it public. I can't imagine how irritating it was for him, through his 2nd language, to be constantly asked about his father, when he said multiple times he didn't want to talk about it. The annoying media would have fed into that and legacy talks much more.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> H2H, prime for prime, I think Chandler, Alvarez, Henderson, and Penn are probably his toughest fights historically in the division (I thought Gaethje was up there too, and he was doing well before he got TD'd into the cage, which Nurmy is the GOAT at using, probably wasn't expecting that type of reactive shot). But no question he's the LW GOAT, and would be favoured over any LW in history.


Yeah, I don't think they will ever be another Khabib any time soon.

Maybe in the future, who knows


----------



## Lurko (Oct 24, 2020)

Khabib the GOAT


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 24, 2020)

Islam Makhachev the next LW champ


----------



## Lurko (Oct 24, 2020)

Chocochip said:


> Islam Makhachev the next LW champ


I agree.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 24, 2020)

People might duck him though.


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 25, 2020)

Choking Gaethje out so quickly while walking him down with a broken foot....truly amazing. Dude's unarguably the GOAT LW and one of the GOATs. Ppl really don't fully comprehend how good he is at _Grappling. _You can have better wrestling or Bjj then him, but he will have a better overall grappling game and will use Judo/Sambo/Wrestling/Bjj combination to take out those specialists. Really cracked me up how ppl thought Askren would definitely beat him when Khabib is a much better overall grappler.

Very weird that Gaethje won the first round. The standup was pretty similar, but Khabib got the take done and attempted a submission. Judges need help. Gaethje did well though, I thought he was a few more leg kicks away from taking Khabib out.

I wonder what Dana's surprise was for Khabib. He still kept it a secret in the post fight conference. Doesn't seem to be related to TUF or potential GSP fight.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 25, 2020)

Khabib won the first round. Had more significant strikes, had better pressure, a takedown, and a sub attempt stopped by the bell. Judges gave Jones that fight vs Reyes, IDC what judges think lol. Khabib won the first round, close but he won it.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Chocochip (Oct 25, 2020)

Khabib has had one tough fight in his whole career, and it's the juiced up Tibau fight. Second UFC fight, and regardless of Rogan's commentary, I have Khabib winning it 2-1. Khabib inflicted more damage. He did miss weight once though. Khabib also improved at a faster rate than most fighters. Dude is definitely the most dominant UFC fighter of all time.


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 25, 2020)

Chocochip said:


> Khabib has had one tough fight in his whole career, and it's the juiced up Tibau fight. Second UFC fight, and regardless of Rogan's commentary, I have Khabib winning it 2-1. Khabib inflicted more damage. He did miss weight once though. Khabib also improved at a faster rate than most fighters. Dude is definitely the most dominant UFC fighter of all time.


I agree, I also had him winning that close fight, he put on the pressure, and Tibau (who was roided to the gills) was on the defensive. It's funny because that's what the haters will complain about, that Khabib "lost" to Juiced Tibau. Which just shows how dominant he was. 

Ppl also don't seem to acknowledge his growth either. Dude's striking has grown considerably, and in combination with the threat of the takedown, he's a great MMA striker. His grappling has also improved (probably hard to tell for casual fans), and he's much more efficient with it.

 As champion he became more of a quicker finisher as title fights went on. He beat Al in 5 rounds. Beat Conor in 4. Beat Dustin in 3. Beat Justin in 2. 

It really sucks that we will likely never see him compete again, but I'm happy for the guy and I wish him the best. He has other business ventures and he will likely be taking his dad's place as a trainer to all fighters from that area. And he will be able to spend more time with his mother.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 26, 2020)

Jones' insecurity is hilarious. UFC officially updated the rankings and have Nurmy finally #1, which he has been for a while now. Should be official on their site soon. DJ is the 2nd best P4P fighter in the world if we're being honest, but obviously he isn't in the UFC anymore. Cejudo is technically retired, but I'd have him over Jones too if he was active. Adesanya might be better right now too, or is certainly about to get there. Volkanovski is closing in quickly too. Usman is too much of a weight-cutter for that class P4P. Miocic looked old and faded in the 2nd half of the Cormier fight, was really resorting to wall n stall and gassed out pretty badly. I have some unpopular opinions on some top tier FWs/LWs (Holloway, Poirier, etc.) being better than champs in other divisions, but I won't touch that right now, lol.


Nurmy's first career fight in a pretty empty environment. Getting chopped by low kicks, getting the TD, transition to mount, triangle set-up, and guy goes to sleep.. Eerily similar to the 2nd round of his final fight, except he never threw ground strikes from his back vs Gaethje. Really want to see 30-0, but this was as perfect a close as was possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Jones' insecurity is hilarious. UFC officially updated the rankings and have Nurmy finally #1, which he has been for a while now. Should be official on their site soon. DJ is the 2nd best P4P fighter in the world if we're being honest, but obviously he isn't in the UFC anymore. Cejudo is technically retired, but I'd have him over Jones too if he was active. Adesanya might be better right now too, or is certainly about to get there. Volkanovski is closing in quickly too. Usman is too much of a weight-cutter for that class P4P. Miocic looked old and faded in the 2nd half of the Cormier fight, was really resorting to wall n stall and gassed out pretty badly. I have some unpopular opinions on some top tier FWs/LWs (Holloway, Poirier, etc.) being better than champs in other divisions, but I won't touch that right now, lol.
> 
> 
> Nurmy's first career fight in a pretty empty environment. Getting chopped by low kicks, getting the TD, transition to mount, triangle set-up, and guy goes to sleep.. Eerily similar to the 2nd round of his final fight, except he never threw ground strikes from his back vs Gaethje. Really want to see 30-0, but this was as perfect a close as was possible.


That was a lot like the Justin fight.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> That was a lot like the Justin fight.



Lol yeah, pretty crazy. I posted it on the Discord too. There's another ProFC fight that's kind of similar as well.

The Eldarov fight is still the only Nurmy fight I haven't seen. After all these years, it still hasn't become available online, and I've talked to many people over the years (on Russian boards too). I've been looking for it for close to a decade now, and it's never shown up. I thought once his popularity blew up, we'd see it released at least like other fighters in the past, but still nothing.

He's one of the many trained by Abdulmanap (Nurmy's father), so that's probably why it's still hidden. It's definitely out there. Nurmy didn't fight many noteworthy fighters in Russia when he went 16-0, but Eldarov is one of the handful of guys worth mentioning, damn good wrestler. Current BRAVE CF WW champ, and just beat Lazzez, who's a very solid WW in his own right. He actually made his UFC debut a couple months ago when he solidly beat Alhassan, who is one of the most dangerous punchers at WW, and had a good showing against Akhmedov, who is a ranked MW now at the least.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 26, 2020)

Still don't see how two judges gave Justin round one. More pressure, more significant strikes, takedown, sub attempt. Easy 10-9 for Khabib.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2020)

Chocochip said:


> Still don't see how two judges gave Justin round one. More pressure, more significant strikes, takedown, sub attempt. Easy 10-9 for Khabib.


Me either. Dude looked like if he kept going that nobody but Gsp at 170 could possibly beat him. Jones just dosen't understand how good he was.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Lol yeah, pretty crazy. I posted it on the Discord too. There's another ProFC fight that's kind of similar as well.
> 
> The Eldarov fight is still the only Nurmy fight I haven't seen. After all these years, it still hasn't become available online, and I've talked to many people over the years (on Russian boards too). I've been looking for it for close to a decade now, and it's never shown up. I thought once his popularity blew up, we'd see it released at least like other fighters in the past, but still nothing.
> 
> He's one of the many trained by Abdulmanap (Nurmy's father), so that's probably why it's still hidden. It's definitely out there. Nurmy didn't fight many noteworthy fighters in Russia when he went 16-0, but Eldarov is one of the handful of guys worth mentioning, damn good wrestler. Current BRAVE CF WW champ, and just beat Lazzez, who's a very solid WW in his own right. He actually made his UFC debut a couple months ago when he solidly beat Alhassan, who is one of the most dangerous punchers at WW, and had a good showing against Akhmedov, who is a ranked MW now at the least.


I wonder if Khamzat will beat Leon and become the next Khabib. I know Leon is really good but Khamzat gives off that Khabib vibe.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 26, 2020)

I think at 170 Usman beats him but a catch weight at 162.5ish I don't think anybody in the he planet can beat him right now. Colby would probably have the best chance since he could weight cut to that realistically while walking into the octagon at a similar weight for his WW fights, but I doubt Colby would win. Takedown defense would be great, and Colby is a cardio machine, but Khabib probably still gets his legs tied up and mauls the fuck out of him.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2020)

Chocochip said:


> I think at 170 Usman beats him but a catch weight at 162.5ish I don't think anybody in the he planet can beat him right now. Colby would probably have the best chance since he could weight cut to that realistically while walking into the octagon at a similar weight for his WW fights, but I doubt Colby would win. Takedown defense would be great, and Colby is a cardio machine, but Khabib probably still gets his legs tied up and mauls the fuck out of him.


I feel like Burns has a better chance. Bad match-up.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 26, 2020)

Burns too, honestly maybe Khamzat lol. GSP if he could the weight sure, but I doubt he'd cut to anything less than 165. Khamzat gives me Conor vibes in terms of meteoric rise. That video of him watching Usman and him laughing saying, "I'm going to knock him out soon," gave me chills. That dude has zero fear concerning any fighter lol.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2020)

Chocochip said:


> Burns too, honestly maybe Khamzat lol. GSP if he could the weight sure, but I doubt he'd cut to anything less than 165. Khamzat gives me Conor vibes in terms of meteoric rise. That video of him watching Usman and him laughing saying, "I'm going to knock him out soon," gave me chills. That dude has zero fear concerning any fighter lol.


Yeah but Khamzat can wrestle unlike Conor lol.


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 27, 2020)

Agree that on paper Burns is likely a better matchup against Khabib than Usman is. I think Khabib can potentially beat both.

Usman is a bigger version of Khabib, but far less technical. He was in bad spots against RDA and Maia. I think that at 170 Khabib will have decent strength but more cardio, speed, and technique. I think he can also take out Covington, who may be a better wrestler but definitely not a better mma grappler. Burns meanwhile has that sick BJJ threat, but he was also a former lw around the same size as Khabib, and we saw what that going up for him did him wonders, so it may do the same to Khabib. It was a while back at LW, but Rashid Magomedov dominated Burns.

I think Wonderboy is a bad matchup for him tho, but I could be wrong since we've never seen Khabib at 170 vs a top guy. 

As for Khamzat vs Leon Scott, I have a gut feeling that Khamzat is gonna destroy him. We see he has the power to KO a heavy looking middleweight with one shot, and he has the grappling to manhandle middleweights as well. I think Scott is in for a rough night.


----------



## GOATing Onem Folks (Oct 27, 2020)

Bones speaking facts. Khabib better now but we saying Khabib is GOAT???? We forgot how long Bones Jones ben doin this? FOH


----------



## Lurko (Oct 27, 2020)

GOATing Onem Folks said:


> Bones speaking facts. Khabib better now but we saying Khabib is GOAT???? We forgot how long Bones Jones ben doin this? FOH


Khabib destroyed everyone he fought. Jones should have lost two or three fights. Man also is known for using coke and roids. Fook out of here.


----------



## GOATing Onem Folks (Oct 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Khabib destroyed everyone he fought. Jones should have lost two or three fights. Man also is known for using coke and roids. Fook out of here.



Bones been fighting title fights since 2011............Khabib only recently been that and now he dip out


----------



## Lurko (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 27, 2020)

Yes, Khabib is the new Pound For Pound King.

Takes that Picogram Jones.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 27, 2020)

Izzy gonna ko Jones. Can't wait. Jone's wrestling isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 27, 2020)

GOATing Onem Folks said:


> Bones been fighting title fights since 2011............Khabib only recently been that and now he dip out



Khabib has:

1. Most 10-8 rounds in UFC history. By far the most dominant fighter in the Octogon.

2. It's debatable if he even lost a round in a golden era in the most stacked division.

3. Has never been made to drop a single drop of blood in the Octogon or had a black eye or dropped in a fight ever.

4. Top MMA World class coaches who produced no less than 20 world champions tried but failed to have him defeated. (Trevor Wittman, Mike Brown. John Kavanagh. Ray Longo. Mark Henry. Henri Hooft. Rafael Cordeiro.)

5. Beat 4 UFC champions in their prime in the best era of the of the lightweight division (RDA, Conor McGregor, Dustin Poirier, Justin Gaethje)

6. Never cheated with steroids. (see you Jones PED)

7. Was promised a title shot by the UFC way back in 2016, was sent a contract in to fight Alvarez for the title in Sept 2016 but was used as a pawn in negotiations and the lightweight title shot was given to featherweight Mcgregor. Mcgregor beat Alvarez and held the belt hostage for 2 years without defending it, further delaying Khabib's rightful title shot. So had to win 10 straight fights (in the most stacked division) to finally get his title shot whereas GSP got it in 3 fights and Jones got it in 7. Yet he still managed to get in 3 title defences. (How many defences would he have if he got his title shot in 2016? 5-6).

8. Was out for 2 years and came back from career threatening injuries without any ring rust and was still as dominant as ever. Dominated Michael Johnson with a 9 mm hernia in his spine. Fought Justin Gaethje with two broken toes, mumps and still show mercy via putting him to sleep, his "toughest challenge" lol.

9. A true champion by being a good representation of the sport. Humble and hard working - the values of mixed martial arts. Didn't need to trash talk to sell fights.

10. The greatest 3-fight stretch in UFC history when talking about opponent quality and method of victory.


And finally the new Pound for Pound King and casually makes Jones salty and crying in Twitter.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Izzy gonna ko Jones. Can't wait. Jone's wrestling isn't what it used to be.


Post Usada Era, he is nothing but a shadow of his former self, that is what happens without PED lol.

He barely win via split decisions, look beatable as well.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 27, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Post Usada Era, he is nothing but a shadow of his former self, that is what happens without PED lol.
> 
> He barely win via split decisions, look beatable as well.


Santos and Reyes were given to him lol. Even my friend admits the Reyes one. Gus first fight is a bit iffy too...


----------



## Lurko (Oct 27, 2020)

Jones is just the Lebron of mma.


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 27, 2020)

IMO, both Khabib and Israel should be above Jones in P4P list currently. Their recent wins blow Jones recent wins away.

GOAT discussion is another topic. I'd say GSP is GOAT. Dominantly avenged his only 2 losses, never caught on roids, 2 division champ, mostly dominant title reign.

Jones is a known and convicted cheat and has had multiple questionable victories (Gus 1, Reyes, Santos). And we see that now that he's off the juice, his performance sucks compared to his roided days.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 27, 2020)

Either Gsp or Khabib was the GOAT. People forget how good Gsp was. Izzy is coming up if nobody can take him down and submit him or ko him.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I wonder if Khamzat will beat Leon and become the next Khabib. I know Leon is really good but Khamzat gives off that Khabib vibe.



Yeah, he has that dominance to him, and obviously way more power. It's kind of crazy how hyped he is already. It took the world a long time to realize how great Nurmy was, pretty surreal to me to see his post-fight interview videos doing 18 million views now after 3 days.. He's a legit superstar, and he really never liked that kind of attention.

Chimaev is another huge Emelianenko fan too, lol. His fight against Randleman got him into MMA.

Speaking of which, St-Pierre gave him a shout out recently when people were talking GOATs, and how dominant he was. Chiesa also mentioned him when the UFC panel were giving their terrible GOAT lists (not sure if it was UFC only though, might have been).

GSP still knows 



Through his first 33 fights, Emelianenko:

- lost 1 round against Arona, but clearly won the fight due to RINGS scoring criteria with the sub attempts
- was never out-struck
- was never out-grappled
- was never dropped
- only stunned twice (Fujita Hail Mary overhand and a Cro Cop straight left)

he was noticeably slowing down circa 2007 too, and even his trainers were remarking about it at the time as well as him neglecting his grappling, along with just turning into a head-hunting (when he'd attack the legs and body quite a bit during his prime) boxer, as opposed to the judo/sambo-kickboxer he was during his prime. He even lost a sambo match for the first time in 2008, fwiw, while being undefeated and untouched during his prime

Through 29 fights, Nurmagomedov:

- lost 4 or 5 rounds if you consider the 1st round of Gaethje a loss, but there's also 3rd vs McGregor, 2nd vs Tibau, and the Magomedov and Agafonov fights; jury still out on the 1st round of the Eldarov fight
- was out-struck by Magomedov, Agafonov, Gaethje, and arguably Johnson if we aren't counting ground strikes
- was out-grappled by Tibau, 0/13 on TDs, Tibau got him down once and his back briefly, the control time against the cage via the clinch was basically a stalemate; personally, I always scored this fight a 29-29 draw with a 10-10 round 3
- was never dropped
- only stunned by Abadzhyan; the Johnson punch didn't hurt him and barely landed; the Poirier right hook and follow-up punches almost completely missed

I've been saying this for years, but 2003-2005 Emelianenko is still the greatest fighter I've ever seen. I don't think there's any man he would have been an underdog against. Had all the skills, offensively and defensively (was statistically the least hit fighter during his prime, even absorbed less strikes than prime Cruz, Machida, Silva, etc.), some of the best kick-boxing, especially when he was training in Holland, and the top tier K-1 guys used to gush about his striking and how he could be a champ in K-1 if he made the transition. Obviously a GOAT level sambo guy, submission threat off his back, GOAT-tier top game, GOAT g&p, amazing reversals and transitions, great clinch game, GOAT-tier phase-shifting between striking band grappling, incredible athlete, especially his hips, power, strength, flexibility, strength, and explosion. And he had all the intangibles. His recovery was borderline inhuman like Minotauro, getting seismic tossed on his neck by a freak athlete NCAA wrestling champion Randleman, and reversing him from side mount and submitting him and having him yell in pain to a kimura moments later was just insane.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Yeah, he has that dominance to him, and obviously way more power. It's kind of crazy how hyped he is already. It took the world a long time to realize how great Nurmy was, pretty surreal to me to see his post-fight interview videos doing 18 million views now after 3 days.. He's a legit superstar, and he really never liked that kind of attention.
> 
> Chimaev is another huge Emelianenko fan too, lol. His fight against Randleman got him into MMA.
> 
> ...


But did Khabib lose four or five rounds....


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> But did Khabib lose four or five rounds....



He definitely lost the 3rd against McGregor (surprisingly close though, since it was basically standing), and the 2nd round against Tibau. I think Gaethje might have edged the 1st round despite the TD and mount. There wasn't really an official armbar attempt, since he didn't extend the arm before the round ended, despite isolating and attacking it. Gaethje definitely got saved by the bell imo, but through what actually happened within the round, he got the better of the striking, which comprised most of the round (and definitely got the better of the striking in the 2nd). I'd have no issue with giving Nurmy the round, fwiw, and he probably did deserve it depending on how the last set-up was scored, just a very close round. He definitely lost the 1st round to Agafonov, and I thought against Magomedov as well, although they had a weird scoring system. Magomedov was out-classing him on the feet, and threatening with submissions on the ground. He had a bit of blood in that fight too, don't think he lost, but that and Tibau were easily the closest fights of his career.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> He definitely lost the 3rd against McGregor (surprisingly close though, since it was basically standing), and the 2nd round against Tibau. I think Gaethje probably edged the 1st round despite the TD and mount. There wasn't really an official armbar attempt, since he didn't isolate the arm before the round ended. Gaethje got the better of the striking, which comprised most of the round (and definitely got the better of the striking in the 2nd). He definitely lost the 1st round to Agafonov, and I thought against Magomedov as well, although they had a weird scoring system. Magomedov was out-classing him on the feet, and threatening with submissions on the ground. He had a bit of blood in that fight too, don't think he lost, but that and Tibau were easily the closest fights of his career.


I got him winning third Conor round and first Justin round. He lost that Tibau round for sure. Haven't seen other two.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 28, 2020)

Ferguson saying Nurmy ran from him now ...



It's mostly been praises for the guy, but I'm surprised with the few people he's rustled on his way out.

---

Mousasi-Lima tomorrow.

Bellator 251 has Corey Anderson's debut.. against Manhoef. Peak Bellator match-making.

Bellator 252 is the card to watch out for though. Lot of good match-ups so far, and still not finalized. Amosov-Storley is the one to watch for. Bellator's WW division has been the one that's been catching up to the UFC's for a while, and these 2 are among the best guys, especially Amosov, and the winner is going to get the next title shot, most likely. I think Amosov-Neiman Gracie, Storley-Jackson, and Larkin-MVP would have made the most sense though. They've signed Berkhamov recently as well.

Their LHW division is up there too, at least the upper echelon guys, and I've personally thought Nemkov could beat or compete with any LHW in the UFC for a little while now. They have some of the better HWs too, even though the division sucks these days. Minakov is easily better than the vast majority of HWs in the UFC. Maybe Moldavsky as well. Kongo and Emelianenko are probably still Top-20 HWs, which says more about the division's current state than anything else. Timothy Johnson is Top-20 for sure, and he actually got robbed by Volkov when he was in the UFC, lol. Isaev and/or Vakhaev will probably be in Bellator or UFC soon. Bellator had Tony Johnson before, but he lost to Goncharov recently in ACA. Man, thinking of some of these HWs is sad considering where the division and prospects used to be 15-20 years ago. UFC just signed Delija actually. Belostenniy is a prospect they'll probably sign in the future. Shame Aliakbari said he couldn't pass USADA tests lmao, would have easily brought life into the UFC's HW wasteland as a real top contender. At least they still have Gane, who should be top ranked very soon.

They have some LWs, but not a lot of the best prospects. UFC has done some of their best scouting work in this division. Nurmy's cousin, Usman Nurmagomedov, is definitely talented though. Speaking of LW, Mason Jones in Cage Warriors, has been one of the most exciting LWs to watch in recent years. Definitely has holes in his game, but would be a fun addition to the UFC.

The BW/FW talent Bellator has had has been really good in recent times, although the great fighters they've had (Curran, Straus, Weichel, and maybe even Freire now, even though he's an ATG fighter) might be past it, or are done. The guys in their FW GP range from solid to great talents though. Still can't believe they signed the Magomedov that beat Yan.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 28, 2020)

Jones' frustrated tweets have been a goldmine, but this might be the best.

Nurmy fought Iaquinta (a really good fighter, albeit not championship level at LW, by far the deepest and strongest division for many years now) on a single day's notice. He also accepted Max Holloway on a week's notice, as well as Pettis and Felder, on a few days' notice.

Meanwhile Jones wouldn't accept a fight with over a week's notice against pillow-fist Chael Sonnen, who fights one way, and has extremely poor finishing ability. Not to mention all the physical advantages Jones has, from reach, size, strength, even power, etc. Sonnen was always a mediocre LHW too, and got finished by almost everyone he fought. At the end of his career, he only beat a couple washed up former greats, but in prime, was getting destroyed by Babalu, Griffin, Evans, etc. This guy got finished by Jeremy Horn (a good and very underrated fighter) 3 times, lol. But that was the first UFC event that ever got cancelled because Jones wouldn't fight Sonnen due to him being a southpaw!



Jones got a bit too much blame for that, to be fair. Hendo should have made his injury known sooner, and pulled out too late. He definitely deserved more blame, but just lol at that situation. He probably thinks guys like OSP, Anthony Smith, and LHW Chael Sonnen are better fighters than Al Iaquinta.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Ferguson saying Nurmy ran from him now ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like Usman will stay with Bellator for two or three years before going to the Ufc. Don't see anyone beating him in Bellator.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Jones' frustrated tweets have been a goldmine, but this might be the best.
> 
> Nurmy fought Iaquinta (a really good fighter, albeit not championship level at LW, by far the deepest and strongest division for many years now) on a single day's notice. He also accepted Max Holloway on a week's notice, as well as Pettis and Felder, on a few days' notice.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Schneider (Oct 28, 2020)

do you guys think habib will do a one time if gsp suddenly calls him out for a potential 30-0?


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I got him winning third Conor round and first Justin round. He lost that Tibau round for sure. Haven't seen other two.


Agree with this. I had Khabib winning round 3 against Conor, it was a close round but ppl (including the judges) ignore that Conor cheated that round with glove holding, in addition to cheating that whole round. Hell the fight could have ended in the second round with that kimura, but Conor landed an illegal knee. Dude cheated his ass off the entire fight.
He definately won round 1 against Gaethje. Close standup+Pressure+Takedown+subattempt end of round.
Tibau was a close fight, and I think Khabib won 29-28, with Tibau winning one round.


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 28, 2020)

Schneider said:


> do you guys think habib will do a one time if gsp suddenly calls him out for a potential 30-0?


GSP is sorta willing to fight, but not at 155 which makes no sense. If it's at 155, GSP can be the first 3 division champ and break the streak. Dude should just officially retire instead of suggesting that he is gonna come back. He's been doing this for the last 2-3 years....


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 28, 2020)

The thing is, Khabib's career played like numerous times probably ends up better than what it has ended up. Dude has two years of injuries where he couldn't fight, he could probably squeeze Eddie, Pettis, Cerrone, and one more in there. The canceled Tony fights would be big for his legacy. The UFC giving Conor the LW shot after beating Nate at WW was bullshit. Khabib realistically should have been the champ since no later than 2016. Tibau if he got caught juicing earlier, the one close fight in the ufc never happens. If Khabib never jumps the fence, and if corona never happens, we're looking at at least five title defenses by now. He probably beats Tony/Gaethje/???. If he didn't have the long injury layoff, canceled fights, people ducking him, jump cage, corona ultimately accelerating retirement, it's very possible Khabib could have been 35-0 or more easily by now. Even in his close fight vs a juiced Tibau, he never took damage. The guy never had considerable damage taken, his only bruises came from training camp.

Edit

In another world, Khabib stays healthy, UFC gives him title shot by 2016, and he has 8+ title defenses as he wanted to stay active during his late twenties to early thirties. LM been saying for years Gaethje is his toughest matchup, and he got fucking murdered. Khabib probably rematches and kills everybody lol. Khabib is also still getting better. Conor, DP, Barboza, Michael Johnson, and Iaquinta all present different levels of danger in striking. Dude lost one round to Conor, everybody is saying Khabib beat Justin in round one. The dudes striking, as awkward as it looks, is up there functionally with all the top LWs. Dropped Conor, could pressure all of them. Dude also just walks dangerous strikers down like they are children.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 28, 2020)

Schneider said:


> do you guys think habib will do a one time if gsp suddenly calls him out for a potential 30-0?



I think the ship might have sailed on that, unless they're doing negotiations behind everyone's back. GSP isn't fighting when he's 40, and he's getting close to that. I think that depends on what his mother wants. His father passed very recently, so everything is still fresh for their family. His intentions are to vacate the title, and he's planning for Makhachev to be champ late next year. Skill and technique-wise, Makhachev is up there with almost anyone, but he's nowhere near the athlete, nor has the physical attributes Nurmy does. His chin and defensive striking are very questionable in comparison too.

Honestly, if they do fight at this point, I think it'll be a grappling match in one of those sub grappling promotions.



savior2005 said:


> GSP is sorta willing to fight, but not at 155 which makes no sense. If it's at 155, GSP can be the first 3 division champ and break the streak. Dude should just officially retire instead of suggesting that he is gonna come back. He's been doing this for the last 2-3 years....



Well, he is damn near 40, and hasn't been at 155-lbs since he was a teen. We saw (and I called it being a bad move) Dillashaw make the same mistake at a much younger age, and was completely weight-drained and prioritized by the cut. Even with that, GSP was willing to fight to make the cut a while back, but Dana White wouldn't let him fight for the title since he has no intentions of defending it, and White didn't want a situation like the MW vacancy again, after he stopped Bisping. I think he might have even tried a test cut over the past year to 155-lbs, and it probably didn't go well, since he started floating the catch-weight idea more recently.

With Nurmy basically confirming he's vacating the title, a catch-weight would make more sense anyway. Nurmy would still be the lineal LW champ anyway. GSP doesn't really care about the belt. He's correctly called Nurmy the P4P #1 for a while now, and just wants that challenge. This is the biggest weight-cutting era we've had in MMA (guys like Nurmy, Ferguson, Dober, Felder, Hooker, Poirier, Lee, Ramos [even in BJJ], etc. cut a lot more weight that previous eras of LW on average), and Nurmy kills himself to barely make 155-lbs as it is (still needs a towel).

Legacy-wise, I'm not sure how much Nurmy has to gain from beating a well past prime 40-year-old GSP after multiple ACL surgeries, and the layoff/inactivity he's had. It does significantly more for GSP if he beats him. I guess it'd be a name on his resume, but at least among people that actually watch combat sports and not normies, it's not really a fight that changes anything for his legacy. It does much more for him, and his ability to move up past just the LW GOAT status if he continued testing his game against a more varied style and field of prime LWs, particularly sub grappling threats with tested defensive grappling, or moving up to 170-lbs. Back when he and his father wanted that for his legacy fight, they didn't really envision GSP being a 40-year-old. He still likely wants it just to honour him, but in reality the fight doesn't really move the needle for him, all-time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2020)

I can see Khabib come back to beat Tony but Gsp is too old so doubt it.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2020)

Islam deserves to get a title shot or next title shot. He's just like Khabib was.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Islam deserves to get a title shot or next title shot. He's just like Khabib was.



He isn't anywhere near the physical talent or athlete (still good on that front, but Nurmy is special), but skill-wise he is up there, especially with his grappling. I think he has the potential to be champ, but I'm not anywhere as confident or convinced as I was with Nurmy (post-AKA), and he won't be near as dominant, imo.

Already has some decent wins (Lentz, Johnson, past prime Tibau, Ramos, and especially Tsarukyan, who is a really good win imo; I've had as one of the best prospects in MMA for years, and I expect to be near the top of the division when the next era is up), but no ranked wins yet. Not entirely his fault, as guys don't seem willing to fight him. RDA is a great first step though, even though he is obviously past it.

The next LW era is rising quickly with CDF, Dober, Riddell, Ismagulov, Fiziev, Gamrot, Ottman, Mustafaev, Kutateladze, Gillespie (who might be more interested with fishing though), Madsen, etc. Moicano recently moved up too. Topuria is a FW, but he's big for the weight and has been one of the best prospects in all of MMA for a couple years now, imo. I've been really high on him. That guy is going to be a problem at FW at least very soon. Probably doesn't have the reach for LW, but with how weak sub grappling is in general for this era of MMA, he can really do damage in the 2 strongest divisions (FW and LW), especially with real striking improvements, standing and his g&p. Maybe a camp change (AKA would be a great fit). Speaking of sub grappling, Bryce Mitchell is fighting on the next card, but Fili is a very tough fight for him. If he beats him..


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## savior2005 (Oct 28, 2020)

Islam is very good, but I think his fight IQ is nowhere near Khabib's level, at least not now. He's definitely not close to Khabib defense wise, and he's more reckless and thus is more prone to getting ko'd.

I can see him becoming champion, but I don't think he will be Khabib level. Perhaps that will change though, it seems like Khabib will not coach his guys (even moreso now compared to before).


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2020)

Perry wants Khamzat in November. Think Khamzat will beat the shit out of the him before he fights with Leon?


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Perry wants Khamzat in November. Think Khamzat will beat the shit out of the him before he fights with Leon?


I don't think so, it's very high risk when he has a guaranteed fight with rank 3 WW in Leon Scott. Why risk it for unranked Mike Perry? Then again, this is Khamzat we are talking about.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2020)

savior2005 said:


> I don't think so, it's very high risk when he has a guaranteed fight with rank 3 WW in Leon Scott. Why risk it for unranked Mike Perry? Then again, this is Khamzat we are talking about.


Mike Perry won't do shit but thrown on his ass or koed.Kappa


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Mike Perry won't do shit but thrown on his ass or koed.Kappa


That is the scenario  that will happen 99/100 times, but there's always that slim chance that Khamzat somehow loses (maybe trips and lands on perry's fist or something)


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2020)

savior2005 said:


> That is the scenario  that will happen 99/100 times, but there's always that slim chance that Khamzat somehow loses (maybe trips and lands on perry's fist or something)


Naw make the fight.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 29, 2020)

Decent technical fight there. Lima is a big WW, and definitely a Top-3 WW in the world, imo, and the best striker. I think he beats every ranked WW in the UFC besides Usman and Covington, and neither would deal with his low kicks or counter-punching well. Definitely could finish either, but the wrestling would be too much on the cards. Lima also easily has the best low kicks in MMA, and arguably the best post-Aldo. That was a nasty hematoma on Mousasi's leg.

Mousasi is pretty easily the 2nd greatest MW of all-time, behind Silva obviously. Shame they never fought when they were in their primes. P4P he's Top-20 all-time, imo, with how great he was at LHW. Dude even finished Hunt, although he was at a low point in his career. DREAM MW GP champion and LHW champion, SF champion (LHW though), Cage Warriors MW champion, Bellator MW champion. He was Top-3 in the UFC at MW before he left from their low-ball. Pretty sure he was going to fight Rockhold for the interim MW title with Whittaker out due to injury. He would've KO'd Rockhold, imo.

His MW resume:

Lombard
Jacare
Kang
Manhoef
Munoz
Hendo
Phillipou
Leites
Santos
Belfort
Hall
Weidman
Shlemenko
Carvalho
MacDonald
Machida
Lima

Just an absurd list of wins, mostly finishes too. Lost a close, competitive FOTN to Machida (who was arguably on some stuff in Brazil), Jacare in the small cage (already KO'd him before), and Hall's insane combo (which he avenged by TKO in the 1st). So he's beaten everyone he's fought at MW too besides Lovato (one of the best grapplers ever at MW), who is one of the biggest PED users out there, and even in BJJ competition. I thought that fight was a 47-47 draw too, with a 10-8 4th for Mousasi when he hurt and nearly finished him.

Unfortunately, he's clearly slowing down though, super long career, so it's understandable.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 29, 2020)

The GOAT 'avin a lil giggle and putting some ice in Mousasi's pants. Pretty cool to see how great Mousasi has become with Emelianenko under his wing.

Emelianenko seems to be an amazing teacher. A lot of great prospects he's guided over the years.

Mousasi - 47-7-2, #2 MW of all-time, was a great LHW too.. couple of those "losses" very questionable too

Ankalaev - 14-1, loss to Craig was a last few seconds Hail Mary when he dominated 98% of the fight.. Got his Master of Combat Sambo from Emelianenko, and trained with him for years. Top-10 LHW in the world and future champ potential

Nemkov - 12-2, arguably the best LHW in the world, really only clearly lost to Prochazka in one of the best LHW fights of this era so far

Moldavsky - 10-1, Top-15 to 20 HW in the world, along with Minakov (who's better than Volkov still imo) the best HW outside UFC, and better than vast majority in it.. Only loss a SD to Aliakbari, one of the best HW prospects of this era, shame he won't be in the UFC

Tokov - 29-2, Top-20 MW in the world

112-13-1 record combined for his Top-5 pupils.. should have a few less losses on paper too, arguably single digits. There are a couple lighter weight guys, but still fairly unproven right now.

This was a fun little exhibition:



I want to see Nurmy have one with him, just for fun. Think he'd have fun and do well even at this point in their respective careers. The 2 Russian GOATs and the GOATs of their weight classes. Even Aoki did one, lol.


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 29, 2020)

Gegard is one of my favorites, it's a damn fucking shame that he never got a title shot or paid what he should have in the UFC. His resume is indeed incredible and he's got great skills in both striking and grappling. 

As for Lima, I know he is good, but I'd like to see him in the UFC against the top 10, under USADA (not insulating anything). We've seen more times than not that top fighters in the smaller organizations come to UFC and don't do too well (Ben Askren)


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 29, 2020)

savior2005 said:


> Gegard is one of my favorites, it's a damn fucking shame that he never got a title shot or paid what he should have in the UFC. His resume is indeed incredible and he's got great skills in both striking and grappling.
> 
> As for Lima, I know he is good, but I'd like to see him in the UFC against the top 10, under USADA (not insulating anything). We've seen more times than not that top fighters in the smaller organizations come to UFC and don't do too well (Ben Askren)



Mousasi was going to get the interim title fight vs Rockhold, iirc. He would have KO'd him, I think.

Askren already had injury issues and was retired for years before he debuted in the UFC. He has arguably the worst striking ever for a top fighter too. I picked against him in each of his UFC fights, btw. Lima has already done great against some of the best WWs in the world (Koreshkov, Larkin, MacDonald, on a lesser tier Daley and MVP). Skill-wise, he'd have issues with the stronger grapplers, but his TDD has improved. He's the best striker at WW for sure. Masvidal got out-struck by Larkin a couple years ago, although it was a very close fight. They're 2 of the best strikers at WW, in any case.

Henderson came fresh off beating Masvidal at WW when he got into Bellator, and got out-classed by Koreshkov. There are not many big, strong wrestlers at WW in the UFC right now anyway. Actually almost half of the ranked WWs in the UFC are LWs, lol (Burns, Masvidal, Chiesa, RDA, Diaz, Pettis). Lima would run through almost everyone there. Woodley is done, and that is a very tough fight for him in his prime too, that I don't see him winning, quite frankly. Lawler is still ranked, but way beyond washed. Maia would have a tough time closing the distance. Lima-Edwards would be good, but I think Lima is better almost everywhere. He's a bad match-up for Wonderboy. Burns and Masvidal probably have the best shot against him, but I think Burns gets picked apart, and Masvidal would be a banger. Forgot about Chimaev; that's the x-factor, besides Usman and Covington, who would both beat him, imo.


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 29, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Mousasi was going to get the interim title fight vs Rockhold, iirc. He would have KO'd him, I think.
> 
> Askren already had injury issues and was retired for years before he debuted in the UFC. He has arguably the worst striking ever for a top fighter too. I picked against him in each of his UFC fights, btw. Lima has already done great against some of the best WWs in the world (Koreshkov, Larkin, MacDonald, on a lesser tier Daley and MVP). Skill-wise, he'd have issues with the stronger grapplers, but his TDD has improved. He's the best striker at WW for sure. Masvidal got out-struck by Larkin a couple years ago, although it was a very close fight. They're 2 of the best strikers at WW, in any case.
> 
> Henderson came fresh off beating Masvidal at WW when he got into Bellator, and got out-classed by Koreshkov. There are not many big, strong wrestlers at WW in the UFC right now anyway. Actually almost half of the ranked WWs in the UFC are LWs, lol (Burns, Masvidal, Chiesa, RDA, Diaz, Pettis). Lima would run through almost everyone there. Woodley is done, and that is a very tough fight for him in his prime too, that I don't see him winning, quite frankly. Lawler is still ranked, but way beyond washed. Maia would have a tough time closing the distance. Lima-Edwards would be good, but I think Lima is better almost everywhere. He's a bad match-up for Wonderboy. Burns and Masvidal probably have the best shot against him, but I think Burns gets picked apart, and Masvidal would be a banger. Forgot about Chimaev; that's the x-factor, besides Usman and Covington, who would both beat him, imo.


I agree that he would KO Rockhold stiff. I'd still say Wonderboy is one of, if not the best strikers at WW but he's getting old, as is Masvidal.

For sure Covington and Usman likely beat him. Masvidal and Wonderboy could give him a nice striking fight. Leon Scott is probably 50-50, who knows. 
As for the LW's now WW, I think only Chiesa has a chance, that guy was not supposed to be a LW to begin with. Tho i'd likely favor Lima over him. RDA is going back to LW, Nate's probably never fighting again.

Seems like Lima would definitely be a top 5 WW, but the guy just won't go to the UFC and it's a damn shame. Watch him eventually go when it's too late and lose. I think he will regret not going because at the end of the day when we think of top fighters and GOATS, they usually tend to be UFC fighters (Fedor being the exception).


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 29, 2020)

savior2005 said:


> I agree that he would KO Rockhold stiff. I'd still say Wonderboy is one of, if not the best strikers at WW but he's getting old, as is Masvidal.
> 
> For sure Covington and Usman likely beat him. Masvidal and Wonderboy could give him a nice striking fight. Leon Scott is probably 50-50, who knows.
> As for the LW's now WW, I think only Chiesa has a chance, that guy was not supposed to be a LW to begin with. Tho i'd likely favor Lima over him. RDA is going back to LW, Nate's probably never fighting again.
> ...



I think Patricio Freire is probably the unluckiest. He's probably a Top-5 FW of all-time (fringe at worst), and only has 2 legit losses (peak Curran in a FOTY candidate, one of the GOAT FW fights, and he avenged decisively) and Straus (who he beat 3 other times including 2 finishes). He got robbed against Warren badly, and was up comfortably on Henderson before the leg injury. Moving up and knocking out a LW like Chandler was a massive win too.

Freire is a Top-20 P4P fighter of all-time, imo. By far Bellator GOAT, and it's a shame most MMA fans don't know how great he is, especially since he's closer to the end of his career now. Bellator's FW division has been great for many years now too. Their current FW GP has a lot of great talent as well. I'd be surprised if he won it at this point.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 29, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Mousasi was going to get the interim title fight vs Rockhold, iirc. He would have KO'd him, I think.
> 
> Askren already had injury issues and was retired for years before he debuted in the UFC. He has arguably the worst striking ever for a top fighter too. I picked against him in each of his UFC fights, btw. Lima has already done great against some of the best WWs in the world (Koreshkov, Larkin, MacDonald, on a lesser tier Daley and MVP). Skill-wise, he'd have issues with the stronger grapplers, but his TDD has improved. He's the best striker at WW for sure. Masvidal got out-struck by Larkin a couple years ago, although it was a very close fight. They're 2 of the best strikers at WW, in any case.
> 
> Henderson came fresh off beating Masvidal at WW when he got into Bellator, and got out-classed by Koreshkov. There are not many big, strong wrestlers at WW in the UFC right now anyway. Actually almost half of the ranked WWs in the UFC are LWs, lol (Burns, Masvidal, Chiesa, RDA, Diaz, Pettis). Lima would run through almost everyone there. Woodley is done, and that is a very tough fight for him in his prime too, that I don't see him winning, quite frankly. Lawler is still ranked, but way beyond washed. Maia would have a tough time closing the distance. Lima-Edwards would be good, but I think Lima is better almost everywhere. He's a bad match-up for Wonderboy. Burns and Masvidal probably have the best shot against him, but I think Burns gets picked apart, and Masvidal would be a banger. Forgot about Chimaev; that's the x-factor, besides Usman and Covington, who would both beat him, imo.


Khamzat vs Usman and Colby would be something good. If he smokes Leon than that's gonna say a lot but if he loses takes a step back.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 29, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Khamzat vs Usman and Colby would be something good. If he smokes Leon than that's gonna say a lot but if he loses takes a step back.



I think Edwards is too big a step-up so soon, not that he can't win it, but he's very ambitious at least, lol. Still think the Magny fight made a lot more sense. But yeah, if he beats Edwards, and especially dominantly..


----------



## Kuya (Oct 30, 2020)

Let him jump in the top 10 by facing Pettis


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 31, 2020)

Freaking Anderson is just crazy. 45 yrs old and performing how he did today, simply incredible. Although I think a big factor was Hall's great respect of Anderson and being way too gunshy.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 1, 2020)

Sad to see the MW GOAT go out like that. It's funny that Hall thinks him beating Silva at this stage of his career means anything. Any win against fighters at his age, with his mileage, means nothing. Hall was arguably down on the cards too, lol, and maybe almost down 0-3 before the end of 3rd knockdown.

Mitchell is going to be a problem for a lot of the division, especially considering how striking heavy it is, although I see him having some issues with a couple of the top guys, unless his striking or transition game make serious improvements. Fili is one of the better non-ranked fighters out there, and he performed well, all things considered. Topuria is still easily my most anticipated prospect in that division. Evloev technically as well, but I really think he belongs at BW. This past era of submission grappling in MMA has been very weak. Few top level threats, with fighters' submission defence not being tested. One of the reasons guys like Palhares and Maia were able to run through so much of the WW division when they dropped, and top fighters tend to get overrated, especially for their top games. I think Hall as well is going to do some damage.. if he fights, lol. 

I made some money on a parlay that had Moises by decision, but I thought Green edged it.. So many fights for him that go down like that. He's a very difficult LW to look good against. Really only Poirier blew him out.

That was one of the better cards of the year, maybe Top-5, and no WMMA, lol. Not saying a whole lot though. There haven't been any ATG level cards this year, and a lot of meh ones. UFC 249 was the only great PPV, and even that had a couple stinkers on it.

There are some decent cards UFC coming up, but nothing that strong on paper, for almost the rest of the year (going to be weird without a stacked end of year card like usual for the top tier MMA promotion, dating back to PRIDE). I'm honestly more interested in a couple of other promotions, especially Bellator 252.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 3, 2020)

How much do you guys hold against people juicing before USADA? It seems like everybody was, so it levels the playing field.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 8, 2020)

Teixeira continues to have one of the best top games among the heavies (LHW/HW). Santos got kind of exposed here. Not that he's worse than before, but he hasn't really improved his ground game much from his MW days.

Bellator definitely has half of the best Top-15 LHWs in the world right now, at the very least.

I still maintain Nemkov is probably the best LHW in the world. Bader is still up there obviously. Davis and Anderson both dominated Teixeira, the current #1 contender in the UFC, and the Anderson fight wasn't even that long ago. Teixeira has beaten half of the Top-10 guys now, and 4/5 by finish. Mousasi if he moved up would run through most of the division as well, and already destroyed Santos everywhere the fight went, when they fought at MW. This fight has shown Santos' ground game hasn't improved much, technically either. Teixeira has strong top pressure, but he was making some rookie mistakes with his positioning, giving up his back, guard retention, etc., and gassed himself out in the process.

Then there is Anglickas, who is a really solid overall fighter, and dominated Polizzi, who is one of the best wrestlers in the division. Considering the size and grappling/wrestling weaknesses of a lot of modern top fighters, especially at LHW, I wouldn't be surprised if Polizzi even upset some ranked LHWs in the UFC. Anglickas is definitely better than the other Lithuanian LHW in the UFC, Bukauskas, who is a decent prospect himself.

Nemkov
Davis
Bader
Mousasi
Anderson
Anglickas

definitely favour in well with

Blachowicz
Teixeira
Rakic
Santos
Reyes
Prochazka
Ankalaev

UFC definitely has the better next crop of guys with Oezdemir, Smith, Krylov, Walker, Crute, Cirkunov, Cutelaba, etc. which has been the case historically. Bellator has some decent guys after the top level, but clearly behind overall for depth..  Guys like Albrektsson, Polizzi, McGeary, the other Nemkov, Rosta, Edwards, Neal, Machida lol (I mean the remnants of Shogun's corpse has been ranked for years now, and should be 6-1 in his last 7), etc. are still decent.  But a lot of the UFC guys are pushing 40, and/or are on the verge of retirement within the next 2 years. The top level of Bellator divisions can compete with the best of the UFC in recent history (and their FW and WW depth for a little while now has been really, really good), but the depth was the main difference. Right now though, I think I'd take the best of LHW in Bellator over the best of LHW in the UFC, which I never felt before. Closest was FW a few years ago with Freire/Curran/Straus/Weichel in their primes, with some solid guys around them too. FW is deeper now, but not quite as top heavy. And the UFC FW division was going through a transition period at that time too. Freire-Curran I was one of the best FOTY, and probably Top-5 FW fights ever for how high level it was from both sides, only probably below like Aldo/Mendes II (one of the GOAT fights), Volkanovski/Holloway II, and Aldo/Edgar I.

Ankalaev and Prochazka I've been super high on for a long time, and still am. Rakic as well I'm high on, and is definitely legit, but he's still somewhat chinny. The Clark fight, he rallied back like a champ, but getting dropped and hurt like that against Clark is worrying. I was high on Reyes as a prospect (and picked him against Bones here before the fight), but the way he got torn apart against Blachowicz is worrying. He had no defence for the combination striking, and looked lost. Looking at the Top-6 or so guys in both promotions though, you could definitely make a case for Bellator.

Barcelos should get a ranked opponent already. I think Assuncao or the Stamman rescheduling make sense. This guy might be as talented as Barao was. Hell, Said himself, who he beat competitively, should be ranked already too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 14, 2020)

DAMN.


----------



## Akira1993 (Nov 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


> DAMN.


He is a MW or WW?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 14, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> He is a MW or WW?


WW.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Nov 27, 2020)

@Lurker @Lucifer Morningstar


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 9, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Teixeira continues to have one of the best top games among the heavies (LHW/HW). Santos got kind of exposed here. Not that he's worse than before, but he hasn't really improved his ground game much from his MW days.
> 
> Bellator definitely has half of the best Top-15 LHWs in the world right now, at the very least.
> 
> ...



Since I made this post, Bellator has signed Yagshimuradov and Rumble. I definitely think their top end talent at LHW is better now, and considering the age of some of the top UFC LHWs, the gap might look pretty wide within a couple years.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2020)

The absolute disrespect


----------



## Akira1993 (Dec 14, 2020)

Mider T said:


> The absolute disrespect


Isn't Conor more wealthier than him?


----------



## Lurko (Dec 14, 2020)

Mider T said:


> The absolute disrespect


Let Conor destroy fuckboy's face.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Dec 18, 2020)

Congrats for Khabib, he won BBC sport personality of the year 2020 and the first MMA fighter to ever get that reward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Miraak (Jan 9, 2021)

Poirier vs McGregor 2, this will set a new record for 2021.

The odds heavily favours McGregor right now, folks sleeping on Poirier real hard on this one. Habib was as hard as they come, really that exceptional fighter.

Poirier’s been constantly improving since the MJ loss.
Guy’s boxing looking very sharp day by day. McGregor’s in for a rough night, if he can’t get it done within 2 RDs, but the general consensus is he will, hence the reason he signed the dotted line.

Can’t wait anymore!


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jan 9, 2021)

I think it will go just like the previous fight, only question is if Connor still has it.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 9, 2021)

Connor is a has been. He lost 2 of his last 5 UFC fights. One of them being dominated like a fucking chump, couldn't even make Khabib scared of closing down on him (In fact, Khabib, a grappler, exchanged blows with him just because). 

Not to mention getting the snot beat out of him by Mayweather. Literally.


----------



## Miraak (Jan 9, 2021)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Connor is a has been. He lost 2 of his last 5 UFC fights. One of them being dominated like a fucking chump, couldn't even make Khabib scared of closing down on him (In fact, Khabib, a grappler, exchanged blows with him just because).
> 
> Not to mention getting the snot beat out of him by Mayweather. Literally.


A day-one boxer combat Sambo based Nurmagodmeddov dropped him once and tagged him multiple times, lol

Not to mention he went life and death against Nate Diaz, a part time fighter in both fights.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Miraak (Jan 11, 2021)

This’s one of top 5 best fights of 2020, Poirier’s one tough dog

Conor’s last LW bout didn’t went so well also

I’m beyond pump for Poirier-McGregor 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 16, 2021)

solid card

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 16, 2021)

I have been following boxing news lately and spotted this: 


garcia has dominated everything I saw about boxing and this caught my eye lol.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 18, 2021)

Great performance from Max Holloway.


----------



## Miraak (Jan 18, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Great performance from Max Holloway.


What a striking clinic..
Kattar didn’t stand a chance against him at all.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 18, 2021)

Miraak said:


> What a striking clinic..
> Kattar didn’t stand a chance against him at all.


Was beautiful for sure

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Miraak (Jan 18, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Was beautiful for sure


Yeah he has very crisp boxing, arguably the best MMA boxer in 145.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 18, 2021)

Miraak said:


> Yeah he has very crisp boxing, arguably the best MMA boxer in 145.


Almost definitely does yeah. Amazing to watch. Remember being mesmerized by his performance against T-City


----------



## Miraak (Jan 18, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Almost definitely does yeah. Amazing to watch. Remember being mesmerized by his performance against T-City


T-City improved a lot as well, just recently he outclassed KZ and made him looked like a true Z.
I was shocked by how much he has improved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 18, 2021)

Miraak said:


> T-City improved a lot as well, just recently he outclassed KZ and made him looked like a true Z.
> I was shocked by how much he has improved.


Yea agreed


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 18, 2021)

Max makes no sense. Dude learned how to strike from video games.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 19, 2021)

Chocochip said:


> Max makes no sense. Dude learned how to strike from video games.


That's a very big pancake dude.

Also yes, DC's commentary was hilarious. STOP SPARRING NOW. STOP SPARRING NOW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Miraak (Jan 19, 2021)

Pacific Islanders are just built entirely different man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jan 20, 2021)

Chocochip said:


> Max makes no sense. Dude learned how to strike from video games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Miraak (Jan 20, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I have been following boxing news lately and spotted this:
> 
> 
> garcia has dominated everything I saw about boxing and this caught my eye lol.


What do you think of this slug fest mod?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 20, 2021)

Nasty.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Miraak (Jan 20, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Nasty.


Imo it’s the best fight of 2020 in both combat sports. Eddie Hearn said in a podcast, he was shitting himself while watching this lol. 
Just the punching sound is unbelievable.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Lurko (Jan 20, 2021)

Usman is brutal jeez.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 21, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 21, 2021)

Boxing OR MMA? Genuine question,  does Garcia have grappling credentials?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 21, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Boxing OR MMA? Genuine question,  does Garcia have grappling credentials?



nope. I guess he’s just trying to increase his value by saying wild stuff. He seems to have backed out of the Davis fight idea.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 21, 2021)

I guess the more he talks = the more peopel want to see his shows. It/s a plan that works if he keeps winning I guess.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 22, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I guess the more he talks = the more peopel want to see his shows. It/s a plan that works if he keeps winning I guess.


Yeah I guess so. Every time I see a pure boxer wax lyrical about MMA, i'm like ooh just stick them in the cage pleeease #Jamestony

Lomenchenko has wrestling creds though, I wonder how he'd do in the cage.


----------



## Miraak (Jan 22, 2021)

Once Garcia ended up in the chokehold or on the ground it will be the biggest problem I think.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 24, 2021)

Chandler!!


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2021)

Not watching but I heard Conor just got knocked out in the 2nd.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 24, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Not watching but I heard Conor just got knocked out in the 2nd.


Yep.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 24, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Jan 24, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 24, 2021)

Focused Connor


----------



## Schneider (Jan 24, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gunners (Jan 24, 2021)

Schneider said:


>



I hope he gets fucked up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schneider (Jan 24, 2021)

prick called poirier a bum though

so far he has a 3-0-0 all 3 kos fighting record against:
1. comedyshortsgamer (youtuber)
2. anesongib (youtuber)
3. nate robinson (retired basketball pro)
...














... top 5 p4p confirmed


----------



## Akira1993 (Jan 24, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Focused Connor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Jan 24, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 24, 2021)

One of the worst KO poses you could ever end up with tbh lol

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 24, 2021)

Dustin vs Oliveira for the belt
Chandler vs Justin for the title shot
Conor vs Tony to get back in the mix
Islam vs RDA to break through for a fight vs the winner of Conor vs Tony.


----------



## Sloan (Jan 24, 2021)

Someone said “WWE confirmed” 

Im ded

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 25, 2021)

DUSTIN !!


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 25, 2021)

Conor should fight Jake paul and take that million dollar cash .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 25, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Focused Connor


Rumors are true Mayweather punches wee so hard he has been on losing streak .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 25, 2021)

Never knew there was UFC threads in Narutoforum ? You guys are hiding this place .


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 26, 2021)

Chocochip said:


> Dustin vs Oliveira for the belt


That's all I ask.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 26, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 26, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Miraak (Jan 27, 2021)

Khabib vs GSP
Poirier vs Oliveira
Gaethje vs Chandler
Ferguson vs McGregor
RDA vs Hooker

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Miraak (Feb 1, 2021)

Speaking of the upcoming Adesanya vs Blachowiz, it’ll be very lit. Stylistically could go either way.
Adesanya made me €1200 last year against Costa, I’ll never doubt the man’s capability.
Can’t really wait!
The guy’s a huge Naruto’s fanboy also.

Odds and experts favor Adesanya hard as expected:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Feb 3, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Feb 3, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Miraak (Feb 18, 2021)

Guys in IG were saying this pic is photoshopped. Could be any Chechen with similar jawline to Chimaev. Many of these Circassians are similar when it comes to appearance.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 18, 2021)

Khamzat has really bad covid right now.


----------



## Miraak (Feb 18, 2021)

Lurker said:


> Khamzat has really bad covid right now.


Not surprised at all with the lifestyle he's currently living. The guys flying around Stockholm-Moscow-Abu Dhabi-Vegas taking selfies around accompany with fans and his bathtub goons. He didn't even wore mask until last July when he entered the UFC and they forced him to.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 18, 2021)

Miraak said:


> Not surprised at all with the lifestyle he's currently living. The guys flying around Stockholm-Moscow-Abu Dhabi-Vegas taking selfies around accompany with fans and his bathtub goons. He didn't even wore mask until last July when he entered the UFC and they forced him to.


A mask probs wouldn't fit on that chin. 

I was over in Stockholm in November. Really wanted to pop into All Stars, was an idiot not to.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Miraak (Feb 18, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> A mask probs wouldn't fit on that chin.
> 
> I was over in Stockholm in November. Really wanted to pop into All Stars, was an idiot not to.


Rolf on that chicken jaw too, lmao..

All Stars is the No.1 choice every Scandinavian MMA amateurs would choose when they first started out. 
Sadly I never got the chance to passed by visiting it. Now Sweden is completely indefinitely fucked.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 18, 2021)

Miraak said:


> Rolf on that chicken jaw too, lmao..
> 
> All Stars is the No.1 choice every Scandinavian MMA amateurs would choose when they first started out.
> Sadly I never got the chance to passed by visiting it. Now Sweden is completely indefinitely fucked.


Yeah Stockholm was like the only place that was alive last year and I got carried away enjoying freedom (sensibly) and didn't make time to stop by All stars. Regret it loads. Was put in contact with the guys at Berserk in SH too. Just never got over there.

Regret it now like you say, Sweden are kinda suffering at the moment.


----------



## Miraak (Feb 18, 2021)

Burns performance was quite disappointed btw, I was expecting Submission Attempts from Burns which's void the entire fight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Miraak (Feb 19, 2021)

Adesanya's most powerful weapon, Muay Thai low calf kick. Just the chopping sound man.


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Feb 19, 2021)

What Werdum did to Alexander was the absolute pinnacle of BJJ in the heavyweight division.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Miraak (Feb 20, 2021)

goldfish00 said:


> What Werdum did to Alexander was the absolute pinnacle of BJJ in the heavyweight division.


Werdum cracked Hunto's jaw also, poor Samoan was never the same after that fight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Miraak (Mar 4, 2021)

The smooth unorthodox boxing of Masvidal.
It was a good fight minus all the cage holding, dry humping, foot stomping, lay and praying by Marty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 7, 2021)

Miraak said:


> The smooth unorthodox boxing of Masvidal.
> It was a good fight minus *all the cage holding, dry humping, foot stomping, lay and praying by Marty.*


It's the losing fighters job to take risks and work to a better position to turn the tide of a losing fight. The impetus is not on the fighter with the winning strategy to take unnecessary risks. He's a smart champion, which is why he has 1 loss on his record and Masvidal has 14 and has never been a champion.

Usman also out struck Masvidal in 4 out of the 5 rounds,  threw more volume *and* landed at a higher percentage in 3 out of the 5 rounds despite throwing at a higher volume. 

Horrible cherry picking and terrible edits going on in this video, lmao. Love how Masvidal crops out the rounds there as well so casuals won't be able to tell that most of his "success" was in the first round. He's got you guys wrapped around his finger.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 8, 2021)

Chocochip said:


> Dustin vs Oliveira for the belt
> Chandler vs Justin for the title shot
> Conor vs Tony to get back in the mix


This makes too much sense to actually happen and you know it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 8, 2021)

Anybody else watch the whole card? It was pretty fun. I had Yan and Jan winning it. Yan losing the dumbest way possible lol. I get how people thought Izzy would win, but I thought that round 4/5 vs Jan would happen earlier. Bigger dudes don't struggle as hard to close the distance vs Izzy and once you have 20+ pounds on him when his ground game isn't there, it's gg. Izzy's takedown defense near the fence was pretty impressive.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 8, 2021)

Chocochip said:


> Anybody else watch the whole card? It was pretty fun. I had Yan and Jan winning it. Yan losing the dumbest way possible lol. I get how people thought Izzy would win, but I thought that round 4/5 vs Jan would happen earlier. Bigger dudes don't struggle as hard to close the distance vs Izzy and once you have 20+ pounds on him when his ground game isn't there, it's gg. Izzy's takedown defense near the fence was pretty impressive.


Me. Best card ever.


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 8, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Me. Best card ever.


Not sure about best card ever, but the prelims+most of the main fights delivered.
Wish people stopped ducking Islam, he's probably a top five LW rn. Don't see how Conor beats him.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 8, 2021)

Chocochip said:


> Not sure about best card ever, but the prelims+most of the main fights delivered.
> Wish people stopped ducking Islam, he's probably a top five LW rn. Don't see how Conor beats him.


Islam going to be champ one day. Mark my words.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Miraak (Mar 27, 2021)

Louis-954 said:


> It's the losing fighters job to take risks and work to a better position to turn the tide of a losing fight. The impetus is not on the fighter with the winning strategy to take unnecessary risks. He's a smart champion, which is why he has 1 loss on his record and Masvidal has 14 and has never been a champion.
> 
> Usman also out struck Masvidal in 4 out of the 5 rounds,  threw more volume *and* landed at a higher percentage in 3 out of the 5 rounds despite throwing at a higher volume.
> 
> Horrible cherry picking and terrible edits going on in this video, lmao. Love how Masvidal crops out the rounds there as well so casuals won't be able to tell that most of his "success" was in the first round. He's got you guys wrapped around his finger.


He did what a champ had to, but fought like a true pussy. Credit where credit's due still. Rematch'll even more intriguing.


----------



## Miraak (Mar 27, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Islam going to be champ one day. Mark my words.


Definitely. Makhachev's one of Abdulmanap's finest students.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 27, 2021)

Miraak said:


> He did what a champ had to, but fought like a true pussy. Credit where credit's due still. Rematch'll even more intriguing.


How “fought like a pussy?” Tell me,  How do “real men” fight in mma? Usman has always had a wrestling centric style of fighting, this will never change. It’s up to his opponents to stop him from doing what he wants to do.

You do realize that if they were in prison instead of in a cage that Masvidal would be his girlfriend, right? You silly casuals are hilarious.


----------



## Miraak (Mar 27, 2021)

Louis-954 said:


> How “fought like a pussy?” Tell me,  How do “real men” fight in mma? Usman has always had a wrestling centric style of fighting, this will never change. It’s up to his opponents to stop him from doing what he wants to do.
> 
> You do realize that if they were in prison instead of in a cage that Masvidal would be his girlfriend, right? You silly casuals are hilarious.


Did you even watch the fucking fight?  Fists, Knees, Elbows, Kicks, GnP, Submissions, it's clear as a day. If you're gonna takedown your opponents, be the agressor down there and work the bottom game. If you're on your feet, trade punchs, kicks, knees, elbows with your opponent, but not grabbing his shorts, the cage, nor headbutt him like your beloved Marty from Nebraska did in that fight.

Do you even realise they were fighting in an MMA organisation not on a fucking street or in a prison?... Rewatch the fight and smaller details within it before calling others casual, you dumb fucking cunt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 27, 2021)

Miraak said:


> Did you even watch the fucking fight?  Fists, Knees, Elbows, Kicks, GnP, Submissions, it's clear as a day. If you're gonna takedown your opponents be the agressor down there and work the bottom game. If you're on your feats, trade punchs, kicks, knees, elbows with your opponent, but not grabbing his shorts, the cage, nor headbutt him like your beloved Marty from Nebraska did in that fight.
> 
> Do you even realise they were fighting in an MMA organisation not on a fucking street?... Rewatch the fight and smaller details within it before calling others casual, you dumb fucking cunt.


Did *you* watch the fight or pay attention to the “small details” you accuse me of missing??? Usman outstrikes him in four out of five rounds and landed at a higher percentage than Masvidal in 3 out of 5 rounds despite throwing with more volume. But of course, being a casual, you proudly post Masvidal’s video with the *rounds cropped out* to try and insinuate that this was some kind of domination on the feet by Masvidal. 

“Marty from Nebraska” Did Ben teach you that? So not only are you a casual, but a parrot as well. Adorable. 

Exactly, they are fighting in an organization with a specific set of rules. Yet for some reason you have a problem with one fighter using those rules to secure a win? 

You can hate on Usman all you want, but your guy needs to learn how to keep his back off the fence and stuff takedowns if he wants this second fight to play out any differently. Otherwise Usman will hold him down and make him his gf again. At 36 years old though, he’s not going to close that wrestling gap. Usman beats Masvidal handidly 8/10 times.


----------



## Miraak (Mar 27, 2021)

Louis-954 said:


> Did *you* watch the fight or pay attention to the “small details” you accuse me of missing??? Usman outstrikes him in four out of five rounds and landed at a higher percentage than Masvidal in 3 out of 5 rounds despite throwing with more volume. But of course, being a casual, you proudly post Masvidal’s video with the *rounds cropped out* to try and insinuate that this was some kind of domination on the feet by Masvidal.
> 
> “Marty from Nebraska” Did Ben teach you that? So not only are you a casual, but a parrot as well. Adorable.
> 
> You can hate on Usman all you want, but your guy needs to learn how to keep his back off the fence and stuff takedowns if he wants this second fight to play out any differently. Otherwise Usman will hold him down and make him his gf again. At 36 years old though, he’s not going to close that wrestling gap. Usman beats Masvidal handidly 8/10 times.


Hahahaa... the fucking irony on you. Usman landed more but missed most of the shit and most strikes that he landed were on the ground where he took him down. It's his A game and he only dominated there. When they stood up and traded shots on the feet, Masvidal outstruck the fool and made him looked like the ameuter striking chump he is. It's a simple fucking knowledge when watching any combat sports to know who wins because of why. Usman won clearly because of landing shots and significant strikes (foot stomps & shoulder strikes), being more aggresser, superior grapping & wrestling, takedown, and bottom game not because he's a far superior well-rounded striker, boxer or kickboxer like you ignorant fuck said.
Like I told you, learn how to score the fight properly. You acted like you were some know-it-all shit and others who seen it differently than you are "casuals" or Masvidal's "fanboys" when most don't even gaf about him except when he fights.

"Marty from Nebreska" has been a very well known nickname in the MMA community since 2017. It doesn't even started with Askren btw. And I doubt a childish chump like you even understand the true meanings behind the words or why most folks calling him that, and make fun of him.

Just because I shared Mas' vid on here doesn't mean I "hate" Usman or "love" Masvidal. You're acting like folks who watched that shit are all Usman haters when it has nothing to do with the fanboy shit or the Usman's cock you sucked. What Mas learns between the 1st and 2nd fight is up to him. Who cares but he and his team if he loses, and your Nebraskan Nightmare better follow the rules properly this time, otherwise it's a fucking DQ like the Yan-Sterling & Edwards-Muhammad fights.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 27, 2021)

Miraak said:


> Hahahaa... the fucking irony on you. *Usman landed more but missed most of the shit* and most strikes that he landed were on the ground where he took him down. It's his A game and he only dominated there. When they stood up and traded shots on the feet, Masvidal outstruck the fool and made him looked like the ameuter striking chump he is. It's a simple fucking knowledge when watching any combat sports to know who wins because of why. Usman won clearly because of landing shots and significant strikes (foot stomps & shoulder strikes), being more aggresser, superior grapping & wrestling, takedown, and bottom game not because he's a far superior well-rounded striker, boxer or kickboxer like you ignorant fuck said.
> Like I told you, learn how to score the fight properly. You acted like you were some know-it-all shit and others who seen it differently than you are "casuals" or Masvidal's "fanboys" when most don't even gaf about him except when he fights.
> 
> "Marty from Nebreska" has been a very well known nickname in the MMA community since 2017. It doesn't even started with Askren btw. And I doubt a childish chump like you even understand the true meanings behind the words or why most folks calling him that, and make fun of him.
> ...


You're so flustered. 

He missed *less* than Masvidal.  Usman landed 77% of his total strikes thrown and landed 62% of his significant strikes. Significant strikes are strikes at distance or power shots within the clinch. Sig strikes don't include small shots in the clinch or on the ground. Masvidal on the other hand, only landed 56% of his total strikes (21% less than Usman) and only 53% of his significant strikes (9% less than Usman). Not only did he land at a lower percentage, but he threw less volume on top of it.

Furthermore, Usman only took Masvidal down in 3 of the 5 rounds. In rounds 2 and 4, he stood with Masvidal. In round 2, he matched his output (32 strikes each) and landed at a higher percentage 27 strikes (Usman) 20 strikes (Masvidal). In round 4, Usman landed 23 strikes to Masvidal's mere 7. Before you try and say it was all up against the cage in the clinch, no, it wasn't. True, he landed more in the clinch as well, but* at distance* (boxing/kickboxing range) Usman landed 1 more strike than Masvidal in round 2 landing 11 of 14 strikes from distance, whereas Masvidal landed not even 50% of his strikes, going 10 out of 21. In round 4, Usman goes 9 of 14 from distance whereas Masvidal only goes 2 of 8. In fact, *at distance*, Usman landed at a higher clip in 3 out of the 5 rounds. *At distance* over the *entire fight* Usman landed 42 of 86 whereas Masvidal landed 38 of 90. So what's this "outstriking" nonsense?  Masvidal lost *every aspect* of this fight. He had a great round one, and that was it.  If you think a minor infraction like a shorts grab would change the outcome, you're just delusional. If Usman is an "amatuer chump", then what is Masvidal having lost to him in 4 out of 5 rounds in both wrestling and striking? Think before you speak, casual. 

*I'm* the "chump" when you're sitting at your computer desk with Cheeto dust on your fingers making fun of a world champion and calling him a pussy because he emasculated your favorite fighter? 

Also, Edwards vs. Muhammad wasn't a DQ, you dunce. It was a No Contest.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 28, 2021)

Francis is a scary scary man! Wow.

Excellent balance, patience and shot selection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 28, 2021)

Louis-954 said:


> Francis is a scary scary man! Wow.
> 
> Excellent balance, patience and shot selection.



Yeah, above all he is too strong, I don't think there's anyone at heavyweight that has the skill advantage needed to beat him, without picograms.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 29, 2021)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Yeah, above all he is too strong, I don't think there's anyone at heavyweight that has the skill advantage needed to beat him, without picograms.


If Jones can get out of the first two rounds I believe he can do it. Derrick Lewis perhaps as well.

HW is very interesting right now.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Miraak (Mar 29, 2021)

Louis-954 said:


> You're so flustered.


Ohh that must means alot coming from a dumb emotional kid who couldn't even grasp the method of winning, lmao..


Louis-954 said:


> He missed *less* than Masvidal.  Usman landed 77% of his total strikes thrown and landed 62% of his significant strikes. Significant strikes are strikes at distance or power shots within the clinch. Sig strikes don't include small shots in the clinch or on the ground. Masvidal on the other hand, only landed 56% of his total strikes (21% less than Usman) and only 53% of his significant strikes (9% less than Usman). Not only did he land at a lower percentage, but he threw less volume on top of it. Furthermore, Usman only took Masvidal down in 3 of the 5 rounds. In rounds 2 and 4, he stood with Masvidal. In round 2, he matched his output (32 strikes each) and landed at a higher percentage 27 strikes (Usman) 20 strikes (Masvidal). In round 4, Usman landed 23 strikes to Masvidal's mere 7. Before you try and say it was all up against the cage in the clinch, no, it wasn't. True, he landed more in the clinch as well, but* at distance* (boxing/kickboxing range) Usman landed 1 more strike than Masvidal in round 2 landing 11 of 14 strikes from distance, whereas Masvidal landed not even 50% of his strikes, going 10 out of 21. In round 4, Usman goes 9 of 14 from distance whereas Masvidal only goes 2 of 8. In fact, *at distance*, Usman landed at a higher clip in 3 out of the 5 rounds. *At distance* over the *entire fight* Usman landed 42 of 86 whereas Masvidal landed 38 of 90. So what's this "outstriking" nonsense?



Go read the official Stats and Round by Round breakdowns instead of posting your Usman completely outclassed fantasy nonsenses, it's very clear Masvidal outpointed him when they were on their feet. And he only outlanded Masvidal when he got up and was against the fence. Twisted shits coming from you like I expected. Tried making it sound like it was a completely domination in favour of Usman.










Louis-954 said:


> Masvidal lost *every aspect* of this fight. He had a great round one, and that was it. If you think a minor infraction like a shorts grab would change the outcome, you're just delusional. If Usman is an "amatuer chump", then what is Masvidal having lost to him in 4 out of 5 rounds in both wrestling and striking? Think before you speak, casual.



MMAFighting.com:


> *Round 1:* Both men are astonishingly laid back to start this title fight and Masvidal immediately lands a low kick. Both men come out throwing shots early and Usman catches a kick and scores an early takedown. Masvidal active with strikes off his back for a moment and tthinks finally slow down after a big elbow from Usman. Masvidal just tying up Usman from the bottom and lands some good strikes. Usman stands and Masvidal scrambles. Now Usman is holding a front headlock but Masvidal gets to his feet. The two are striking with a reckless pace and Masvidal has landed a couple good body kicks. Usman backs Masvidal to the fence and forces a single leg. Masvidal defends but Usman is relentless. Super high pace to the fight. Usman can’t get the takedown but is leaning on Masvidal. Masvidal has landed some good elbows though. Masvidal is landing some good clinch strikes. Now they are back at range and Masvidal is cut. Usman is being more methodical now and Masvidal is landing sharp counters. Usman gets clipped with a big right hand. On the feet, Usman is getting drilled. Usman forces a clinch and the round ends.
> 
> 
> MMAFighting scores the round 10-9 Masvidal.
> ...


Yes, he lost "every aspect" of the fight.... It's beyond clear now who's truly the fucking casual, lmao.. Next comment you're probably gonna say some delusional made up shit like Usman is the best striker in Welterweignt Div or even the UFC..
But what to expect from some Johny-come-lately acting like he knows it all, right? 





Louis-954 said:


> *I'm* the "chump" when you're sitting at your computer desk with Cheeto dust on your fingers making fun of a world champion and calling him a pussy because he emasculated your favorite fighter?


Yes. You are, Mr.Chump.
I got a job and a responsibility unlike you johny-come-lately from Florida who enjoyed swallowing Usman's cement and throw jabs at others who didn't belive in your delusional shit. Now cry more behind emojis, lmao..



Louis-954 said:


> Also, Edwards vs. Muhammad wasn't a DQ, you dunce. It was a No Contest.


DQ is included in "No-Contest" as a broad term, you numbskull fuckwit.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Miraak (Mar 29, 2021)

The cheques he recieved in the past were pretty decent compared to most in the roster. Dana had always been fair and soft to him even during those hit and run incidents and many steroid allegations years back. He just didn't get the superstar treatment like Conor, Ronda, Brock, Izzy or Habib because of his boring persona.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Miraak (Mar 29, 2021)

Rumble, Romero, and now Woodley. 
Coker be like


----------



## Lurko (Mar 29, 2021)

Miraak said:


> Rumble, Romero, and now Woodley.
> Coker be like


Bellator is growing in power slowly.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 30, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Bellator is growing in power slowly.



Woodley would struggle there too. WW is one of their strongest divisions, and compares favourably to the UFC's, tbh.

Douglas Lima
Neiman Gracie
Yaroslav Amosov
Lorenz Larkin - completely destroyed Neil Magny in a Beatdown of the Year candidate, and comfortably beat Masvidal in a competitive kick-boxing fight too
Andrey Koreshkov
Joey Davis
Logan Storley
Mukhamed Berkhamov
Jason Jackson
Paul Daley - Woodley's wrestling isn't as good as it used to be, wouldn't be surprised if he got caught in a rematch. Their first fight was very close too. Daley took the 3rd easily, and the 1st was very close. Daley even had an omoplata attempt late in the fight, lol
Michael Page
Ross Houston

Couple other solid prospects too, although they have much better prospects outside any I named here in other divisions, which we've talked about before.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 30, 2021)

Miraak said:


> Ohh that must means alot coming from a dumb emotional kid who couldn't even grasp the method of winning, lmao..
> 
> 
> Go read the official Stats and Round by Round breakdowns instead of posting your Usman completely outclassed fantasy nonsenses, it's very clear Masvidal outpointed him when they were on their feet. And he only outlanded Masvidal when he got up and was against the fence. Twisted shits coming from you like I expected. Tried making it sound like it was a completely domination in favour of Usman.
> ...


"Dumb emotional kid". You're such a cutie.  It's just adorable how you can't hide your rage. I can see how badly you want the intellectual high ground here. Puffing your chest out and slinging insults isn't the way to do that though. You actually have to know what you're talking about.

You can cry about it all you want, but the *-stats-* do not lie. Go read the official stats *round by round *you so proudly linked here. *At distance*, Usman lands more strikes with a higher accuracy percentage than Masvidal. Again, at distance means boxing/kickboxing range. if you need me to screenshot everything for you, let me know.

It's adorable that you're linking MMAFighting and Sherdog play-by-plays to try and prove your point. Their opinions don't matter. The only opinions that matter in a fight are the three judges at ringside and the *official* stats put out by the UFC. Both of those official resources paint a pretty vivid picture.

You are absolutely a casual. It's why you call ground game "bottom game", and it's why you're so flustered that someone is setting you straight and not letting your shit fly for once. You're not used to someone more knowledgeable than you calmly explaining why you are wrong and backing it up with statistics. What you're used to is chatting with a bunch of other casuals who don't follow as closely as you do even though you just barely follow anything apart from main/co-main events yourself and appearing knowledgeable. 

"Fuckwit?"  *You* said "He better follow the rules next time otherwise it's a DQ* like Edwards-Muhammad*". Those were* your* exact words, not mine. That fight was *not* a disqualification for either fighter. A disqualification only occurs when a fighter commits an* intentional* foul (Yan-Sterling). If a foul was *unintentional*, it may be ruled a no contest (Edwards-Muhammad).  I get that you're trying to save face here to not look silly, but I'm not letting that fly. A No-Contest is a No-Contest, a DQ means someone is taking an L on their record and the foul recipient is being rewarded with a W. You need to better educate yourself about the rules of the sport before you try to debate someone about them or use them the wrong way trying to prove a point. I understand that you're embarrassed, but I hope you use this as a learning experience.

You got into MMA 2-3 years ago at best.


----------



## Miraak (Mar 30, 2021)

Louis-954 said:


> "Dumb emotional kid". You're such a cutie.  It's just adorable how you can't hide your rage. I can see how badly you want the intellectual high ground here. Puffing your chest out and slinging insults isn't the way to do that though. You actually have to know what you're talking about.


Use emojis to hide your true emotions as always.. It's even more funnier a thick like you trying to sound like an expert MMA judge when you couldn't even grasp a simple winning method.


Louis-954 said:


> You can cry about it all you want, but the *-stats-* do not lie. Go read the official stats *round by round *you so proudly linked here. *At distance*, Usman lands more strikes with a higher accuracy percentage than Masvidal. Again, at distance means boxing/kickboxing range. if you need me to screenshot everything for you, let me know. It's adorable that you're linking MMAFighting and Sherdog play-by-plays to try and prove your point. Their opinions don't matter. The only opinions that matter in a fight are the three judges at ringside and the *official* stats put out by the UFC. Both of those official resources paint a pretty vivid picture.


Their analyses do not lie either and theirs are thousand times more accurate than your delusuional fantasies. I already feed your thick skull, you just need to open it and read without your usual biases. Trying to sound smart and posting twisted informations is just plainly dumb, but I don't expect any better from the likes of you. Tons of site out there offered accurate breakdowns/results, not a single one suggesting the whole Usman completely 50-45 "every aspect" of the fight you've been quoting me the whole time. Now go get a grip of it.


Louis-954 said:


> You are absolutely a casual. It's why you call ground game "bottom game",


Imagine calling others casual but didn't even realise all the stupid things you typed, lmao..
"GnP" in Mixed Matrial Arts is also known as Ground Game, Bottom Game, and Ground Work, Louis the ADHD chump.


Louis-954 said:


> and it's why you're so flustered that someone is setting you straight and not letting your shit fly for once. You're not used to someone more knowledgeable than you calmly explaining why you are wrong and backing it up with statistics. What you're used to is chatting with a bunch of other casuals who don't follow as closely as you do even though you just barely follow anything apart from main/co-main events yourself and appearing knowledgeable.


Me so flustered? For the record, you're the one who got butthurt and started quoting the vid I shared. And you're not more knowledgeable than anyone in this site, you're just trying your best to be the most knowledgeable MMA expert in here. Since others' opinions mean shit, why don't you go be a judge if you're so confident in yourself and your "knowledges"?   Well... the answer is very clear.  A wanna be MMA expert who had many inferior complexes about his favourite fighter got punch by a shitty garbage called Masvidal. The hypocriscy in you is strong, but fun for me to explore it as well. I recommend next time seeing something you don't like just ignore the post instead of creating animosity and trying to sound like a very knowledgeable analyser when you really aren't one, you only made yourself looked like a butthurt ADHD chimp that you are. Besides, it's a waste of time arguing when you don't even understand usual simplistic MMA terms/vocabs.



Louis-954 said:


> "Fuckwit?"  *You* said "He better follow the rules next time otherwise it's a DQ* like Edwards-Muhammad*". Those were* your* exact words, not mine.
> That fight was *not* a disqualification for either fighter. A disqualification only occurs when a fighter commits an* intentional* foul (Yan-Sterling). If a foul was *unintentional*, it may be ruled a no contest (Edwards-Muhammad).


Yes, you're a fuckwit that use emoji as a shield to hide your true emotions especially when you're hurt by others' opinions. Edwards-Muhammad is a DQ in the sense that Edwards committing unintentional actions twice especially the ref already gave him a warning prior to the second "unintentional" eye poke. The rules surronding it isn't simple like what you're twisting it to be.


Louis-954 said:


> I get that you're trying to save face here to not look silly, but I'm not letting that fly. A No-Contest is a No-Contest, a DQ means someone is taking an L on their record and the foul recipient is being rewarded with a W. You need to better educate yourself about the rules of the sport before you try to debate someone about them or use them the wrong way trying to prove a point. I understand that you're embarrassed, but I hope you use this as a learning experience.


And I get that you got badly hurt by the video I brought up so now you're on a suicide mission to prove everything you believed is right and "every aspect" of my opinions is wrong, you can keep replying and I will keep responding your Usman fantasies everyday after I finished working. So what's the point of you're "not letting that fly"? What hidden motives you're trying to suggest, why would I be afraid of some yankee wanna-be MMA expert on the internet I'll never able to meet anyway?
Before you trying to sound knowledgeble, first educate yourself about what "NC" as a general term means. And me trying to debate you? You were the first who quoted the video I shared calling others "casual" and "silly", lol..
Let's face it, you are currently butthurt by Masvidal's video and trying to sound intelligent, calm, cool, and collected instead of being your true real self. That's a character trait of hypocrite with many agendas and inferior complexes. I got nothing to hide, so me trying to behave the way you do or me feeling the way you're secretly hoping for will never happen. I hope you hide your agendas and feelings about fighters you hated wiser though.


Louis-954 said:


> You got into MMA 2-3 years ago at best.


You didn't even understand basic terms in MMA, let alone other people's lives or anything complexer than that.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 8, 2021)

RIP DJ. It hurt to see him get KO'd. I mean it wasn't like he was in the peak of his career but still.

Anyone following the Jake Paul Askren fight ? How much of a shit show is it going to be ?


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Apr 14, 2021)

Can you say "At Will"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 24, 2021)

poor krute


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Apr 24, 2021)

Ya'll believe in the chael curse or nah?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 24, 2021)

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 24, 2021)

omg zhang


What a card


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Apr 24, 2021)

>Rose wins the title
>Face still be like

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 25, 2021)

Poor Chris. His career is over I think. I wish him a speedy recovery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 25, 2021)

Miraak said:


> Use emojis to hide your true emotions as always.. It's even more funnier a thick like you trying to sound like an expert MMA judge when you couldn't even grasp a simple winning method.
> 
> Their analyses do not lie either and theirs are thousand times more accurate than your delusuional fantasies. I already feed your thick skull, you just need to open it and read without your usual biases. Trying to sound smart and posting twisted informations is just plainly dumb, but I don't expect any better from the likes of you. Tons of site out there offered accurate breakdowns/results, not a single one suggesting the whole Usman completely 50-45 "every aspect" of the fight you've been quoting me the whole time. Now go get a grip of it.
> 
> ...


Your boy sure proved who the better boxer was tonight. 

Usmans a pussy, right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 25, 2021)

That chicken got fried


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Apr 25, 2021)

Lets be honest Colby is the only dude in the division that can keep a pace with Usman

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 25, 2021)

Rom the Chad Knight said:


> Lets be honest Colby is the only dude in the division that can keep a pace with Usman


Yeah at the moment he's the only one who's proven to go to with Usman. He's the white Usman lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Solsikke (Apr 25, 2021)

My gym hosted a watching event on our jiu-jitsu mats, but I didn't attend because there were alcohol and a taco truck involved (I'm on a strict diet). So I ended up buying the PPV instead,  but I gotta say, it was 70 bucks well spent. I knew the main card was gonna be lit, and it was more than what I expected.

Also, we've been drilling Dutch-style in our Muay Thai classes for like a month and a half now, but after tonight's event, I think we're gonna have a field day with leg kicks in the coming weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 25, 2021)

Weidman's injury was fucking nasty.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 25, 2021)

Trevor Wittman might be the GOAT coach. How he's helped Justin and Usman is amazing.


----------



## Solsikke (Apr 25, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Weidman's injury was fucking nasty.



Everything about their fight was destiny at play though. Hall said it perfectly; Weidman gave him his first loss, and then Weidman went on to become the first fighter to ever beat Anderson professionally. And in their second fight, Weidman checked Anderson's leg kick that fucked up his leg. Silva was never the same after their second fight. And then Hall retired Silva. And now, Weidman had a taste of what happened to Silva during their second fight.

What a history.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Solsikke (Apr 25, 2021)

Also, I really wanted Zhang to win. And I really felt bad for her when the crowd was booing her during the walkthrough. Not sure if that had an effect on her psyche during the fight, because I thought she was unfazed the entire time til the KO.

I hope she can get a title shot soon. And profit-wise, it would be stupid for the UFC to turn down a second fight between Thug Rose and Zhang. It could be a blockbuster.


----------



## Blanco (Apr 25, 2021)

sorry but not sorry masvidal fighting usman again was a clown match up really we knew what was gonna happen lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 25, 2021)

I knew he would lose but ko not really.


----------



## Blanco (Apr 25, 2021)

Lurko said:


> I knew he would lose but ko not really.


Usman has been showing us his knockout power is as good as his ground and pound. He managed to seal the deal with Colby in a really close fight, in the 5th round. He made Gilbert burns back up with just his jabs. Usman has power.


----------



## Blanco (Apr 25, 2021)

Even if masvidal got caught, man showboating and smiling and shit he deserved to get hit clean. 

Like against nate diaz level dudes he can.. but usman was still winning the exchanges and hes smiling like he has more than a punchers chance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 25, 2021)

Oyster said:


> Usman has been showing us his knockout power is as good as his ground and pound. He managed to seal the deal with Colby in a really close fight, in the 5th round. He made Gilbert burns back up with just his jabs. Usman has power.


You can thank Trevor Wittman on helping him. He legit koed Mas the same as the first and only other time Mas got koed. Nobody is doubting his power.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 25, 2021)

Trevor Wittman also help improve Justin. Dude should be fighting for lightweight belt.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Blanco (Apr 25, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Trevor Wittman also help improve Justin. Dude should be fighting for lightweight belt.


isnt that the coach who doesnt believe in gameplans? seems like its working lol


----------



## Lurko (Apr 25, 2021)

Oyster said:


> isnt that the coach who doesnt believe in gameplans? seems like its working lol


I really can't take you serious right now.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 25, 2021)

Don't be a Usman stan. He has great coaches and he's a amazing fighter.


----------



## Blanco (Apr 25, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Don't be a Usman stan. He has great coaches and he's a amazing fighter.


What? his coach really said something like that you think im making it up lol


----------



## Blanco (Apr 25, 2021)

im not saying it as its a bad thing. dont worry hes a good coach seems open minded and it shows in the cage.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 25, 2021)

You know Wittman has helped to make Usman dominant right?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 25, 2021)

Crap he helped Justin go on a run until Khabib stopped him and there's nothing wrong there.


----------



## Blanco (Apr 25, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Crap he helped Justin go on a run until Khabib stopped him and there's nothing wrong there.


no you dont understand

im not taking a piss. i was genuinely wondering was that the coach who didnt believe in gameplans. im not saying its a bad thing.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 25, 2021)

Oyster said:


> no you dont understand
> 
> im not taking a piss. i was genuinely wondering was that the coach who didnt believe in gameplans. im not saying its a bad thing.


Sure Usman, Thug Rose and Justin don't have gameplans lol.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 25, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blanco (Apr 25, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Sure Usman, Thug Rose and Justin don't have gameplans lol.


hey. his coaches own words. not mine. lol


----------



## Lurko (Apr 25, 2021)

Ignored.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 25, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Apr 28, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Miraak (May 1, 2021)

Louis-954 said:


> Your boy sure proved who the better boxer was tonight.
> 
> Usmans a pussy, right?


Ahh, still crying behind the shield as expected.. Waited 25 days just to clap back at me with tears of salt. If Usman didn’t happen to win, you would never have the guts getting back at me and we both know it, hahahaha..

Sadly tho, the second fight’s outcome doesn’t change what happened in the first one: he lost the first round, got tool between later rounds, didn’t dominate “every aspects” like you badly wanted.
And despite the sick KO in their second meeting, he still lost the first round again): Which proves my point even more, lmao..


----------



## Louis-954 (May 1, 2021)

Miraak said:


> Ahh, still crying behind the shield as expected.. Waited 25 days just to clap back at me with tears of salt. If Usman didn’t happen to win, you would never have the guts getting back at me and we both know it, hahahaha..
> 
> Sadly tho, the second fight’s outcome doesn’t change what happened in the first one: he lost the first round, got tool between later rounds, didn’t dominate “every aspects” like you badly wanted.
> And despite the sick KO in their second meeting, he still lost the first round again): Which proves my point even more, lmao..


“Clap back”? Are you 15? 

Nah, I don’t care who wins fights. I’m just a fan of the sport. If Masvidal came in and won, I’d have been in here talking about how impressive it was. You have Masvidal’s sack lodged so deep in your throat though that it requires a bit of an ego check.

> Masvidal loses both fights
> Loses in nearly every striking statistic in the first fight according to official UFC stats.
> Masvidal gets slept in the second fight.
> Your clown ass still pops in and says Masvidal is the better boxer.
> “He was winning until he lost.” LMAO!!!

Can’t make this shit up.  I love casuals. You are a gift that just keeps on giving.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Miraak (May 1, 2021)

Louis-954 said:


> “Clap back”? Are you 15?


Doesn’t try to change your true motive now, lol.. And better ask yourself that question.


Louis-954 said:


> Nah, I don’t care who wins fights. I’m just a fan of the sport. If Masvidal came in and won, I’d have been in here talking about how impressive it was. You have Masvidal’s sack lodged so deep in your throat though that it requires a bit of an ego check.


Nah, I beg to differ. You don’t care who wins, but your previous responses proved otherwise. And me sucking off Masvidal’s?
Hahahaha.. The fucker isn’t even my own country man, you insecure chimp. I shared the vid to see the reactions. It just inevitably happened a bitter Usman cumdumbster like you came along and couldn’t handle seeing your beloved man and his cement got touched by other individuals.


Louis-954 said:


> > Masvidal loses both fights
> > Loses in nearly every striking statistic in the first fight according to official UFC stats.
> > Masvidal gets slept in the second fight.
> > Your clown ass still pops in and says Masvidal is the better boxer.
> > “He was winning until he lost.” LMAO!!!


Still bitter with the facts I see..
Re-read the official stats and breakdowns again, my friend. Not the fantasy Usman’s cement you dreamt of every night 

Can’t make this shit up.  I love casuals. You are a gift that just keeps on giving.

Say the wannabe-expert casual who couldn’t accept the result for what it is.. How ironic lol..

Now I’ll show you the official stats one more time:



Feel free to cry for me more


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (May 8, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Schneider (May 11, 2021)

Probably been asked a dozen times before but,

Who'd you guys pick between Gsp vs. Mcgregor at welterweight prime for prime?


----------



## Blanco (May 11, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Probably been asked a dozen times before but,
> 
> Who'd you guys pick between Gsp vs. Mcgregor at welterweight prime for prime?


Mcgregor isnt a real welterweight so no question gsp lol. even if gsp fought in lightweight vs mcgregor i would still pick gsp 10/10 times. prime mcgregor was going toe to toe with nate diaz in the rematch. and nate doesnt wrestle. he would have no answer for gsps wrestling and ground & pound after round 2 once his cardio goes out.

but if your question is comparing mcgregors legacy @ featherweight vs gsp welterweight. Gsp would be greatest 170er. mcgregors pretty solid arguably top 3 all time featherweight.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (May 11, 2021)

Lets Wrestle

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Probably been asked a dozen times before but,
> 
> Who'd you guys pick between Gsp vs. Mcgregor at welterweight prime for prime?


GSP mauls him easily at 170. It’s not even a competitive fight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Probably been asked a dozen times before but,
> 
> Who'd you guys pick between Gsp vs. Mcgregor at welterweight prime for prime?


Gsp kills him.


----------



## Blanco (May 25, 2021)

That coulda went either way

Whats Chandlers options right now?


----------



## Schneider (Jun 1, 2021)

What do you guys think about jake paul taking old mma fighters to abuse them in a boxing match? What does dana think? 

Surely risking  a youtuber might be having better hands than mma fighters in a boxing match can't be good for ufc fighter's striking cred.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2021)

Schneider said:


> What do you guys think about jake paul taking old mma fighters to abuse them in a boxing match? What does dana think?
> 
> Surely risking  a youtuber might be having better hands than mma fighters in a boxing match can't be good for ufc fighter's striking cred.


I got the popcorn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blanco (Jun 1, 2021)

Schneider said:


> What do you guys think about jake paul taking old mma fighters to abuse them in a boxing match? What does dana think?
> 
> Surely risking  a youtuber might be having better


If paul boy can legit beat a ufc guy then kudos to him, no one can't do shit about it cuz he didnt cheat. the ufc embellish their fighters & brand with terms "best striker", "greatest of all time" or "best boxer in the ufc" like handing out candy, then tries to stop said fighters from crossing over to boxing to preserve the ufc image. it wouldnt be surprising jake can beat up a few of them who don't have much of a striking pedigree but would still be decently ranked in the ufc, like mister askren.


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Jun 10, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lurko (Jun 10, 2021)

He also likes Costa.


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Jun 10, 2021)

Lurko said:


> He also likes Costa.


The Schmo with the HOE.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 10, 2021)

Rom the Chad Knight said:


> The Schmo with the HOE.


He raw dogged him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Jun 10, 2021)

Lurko said:


> He raw dogged him.


Marvin looking like he's Costa size rn.

We boutta get a part two.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 10, 2021)

Rom the Chad Knight said:


> Marvin looking like he's Costa size rn.
> 
> We boutta get a part two.


Marvin put up a fight...


----------



## Lurko (Jun 10, 2021)

Costa isn't much of a wresrler either.


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Jun 10, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Marvin put up a fight...


They all resist at first...


----------



## Lurko (Jun 10, 2021)

Rom the Chad Knight said:


> They all resist at first...


Nah Kelvin and Marvin's butts are safe.


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Jun 10, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Nah Kelvin and Marvin's butts are safe.


Not Whittaker?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 10, 2021)

Rom the Chad Knight said:


> Not Whittaker?


Robert has got a lot better.


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Jun 10, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Robert has got a lot better.


So his booty defense is much better than last time.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 10, 2021)

Rom the Chad Knight said:


> So his booty defense is much better than last time.


It ain't booty if you been watching his past few fights.


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Jun 10, 2021)

Lurko said:


> It ain't booty if you been watching his past few fights.


I think you misread my post.


Rom the Chad Knight said:


> So his *BOOTY* defense is much better than last time.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 10, 2021)

Rom the Chad Knight said:


> I think you misread my post.


Yeah,my bad.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Blanco (Jun 10, 2021)

L


----------



## Blanco (Jun 13, 2021)

Diaz brought the fight to Leon, damn. I think if Diaz didn't pause for like 10 secs after he "rocked" Leon in rd 5 & immediately went for his head he could've had him. I wanna see Leon vs Colby next.

Brandon was looking like the star in the first fight and he 100% proved it again.

Marvin had a ok round 1 and that was it.


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 10, 2021)

Moutino executing the homer simpson defense


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2021)

Connor shouldn’t fight again.  Unless it is big money against someone like Logan Paul.


----------



## afg (Jul 11, 2021)

Between throwing a dolly at a bus full of bystanders, punching old men in pubs for refusing to drink his deer piss of a whiskey brand, harassing women and invoking peoples family members and saying degrading things about their wives, Conor McGregor is an absolutely trash human being.  Entertaining fighter, but obviously a bad guy with some deep issues on basic behavior. Yet his stans continue to adore him and ride his dick, booing his opponents no matter who they are, making excuses for him no matter what he does and no matter how bad he gets his ass handed to him.

Karma bent him over and went knee deep in that ass tonight.  He was sent out on a  stretcher after he claimed he was going to send Poirier out on a stretcher.  You can't write an outcome more ironic than that.  Imagine booing one of the most humble and un-hatable guys in the sport and cheering on a pathetic weasel that continues to sexually harass his opponent's wife after the match is over, having an unhinged mental breakdown sitting on his ass completely embarrassed and broken as his foot is being put in a cast.  Absolute fucking clown with a fanbase of overgrown kindergarteners.  Conor is eternally and always property of Khabib, and now Dustin Poirier.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## afg (Jul 11, 2021)

Dustin Poirier's resume of fighters he's beaten is one of the best I've seen without winning a title (yet):

Submitted Anthony Pettis (who was coming fresh off a title fight at FW)
Finished Justin Gaethje
Finished Eddie Alvarez
Completely dominated Max Holloway in a UD (Holloway was still the FW champ, and one of the FW goats and in his prime)
Beat Dan Hooker
Beat Conor twice

That's 7 top level lightweight wins, with his only loss in that span being to Khabib, who is the lightweight goat and has an argument for P4P goat in general.

If he ends up winning the belt, there couldn't be a more deserving fighter in the division right now.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 11, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Connor shouldn’t fight again.  Unless it is big money against someone like Logan Paul.


On the contrary, he's still nowhere near retirement. He may not be a winning champion material no more but dude is still a fat cash cow.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 11, 2021)

I consider myself quite decent at english for a non native speaker..


... but what the fuck was conor saying after the stoppage? Understood not a single fookin word after he got sat on his ass


----------



## Gunners (Jul 11, 2021)

So classless. Why is he bringing his wife into the equation? You see what fighters are made of after the final bell. The promotion persona gets thrown out the window and you're typically left with athletes, fighters, who have a respect for the profession and their opponent. 

Conor is showing that he is a victim of his own ego. At some point the fame and riches became everything to him. Being the best was still important but he took it for granted. Now he's struggling.

Hope that he is able to turn his life around. I can see him seriously hurting someone who has the misfortune of being around him when he's on one.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 11, 2021)

Conrad is done as a top level fighter, imo. The top levels (as in top 3-5) of 45, 55 and 70 are all either equal to or superior to him at this point. At 33, he's at the end of his prime and this injury is going to keep him out at least 9-12 months. If Conor does come back he'll be nothing more than a 6-10 gatekeeper in whatever division he settles on.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 11, 2021)

Dustin agreed to  4th fight

Obviously

getting fat checks for fights he isnt getting hurt in

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2021)

EZ pay day for Dustin


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 11, 2021)

Conor's last win in nearly five years is vs a washed Cerrone in welterweight lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## afg (Jul 11, 2021)

Gunners said:


> So classless. Why is he bringing his wife into the equation? You see what fighters are made of after the final bell. The promotion persona gets thrown out the window and you're typically left with athletes, fighters, who have a respect for the profession and their opponent.
> 
> Conor is showing that he is a victim of his own ego. At some point the fame and riches became everything to him. Being the best was still important but he took it for granted. Now he's struggling.
> 
> Hope that he is able to turn his life around. I can see him seriously hurting someone who has the misfortune of being around him when he's on one.


Honestly, no joke, what Conor needs is to get beat up. Like, not just in the octagon, but on the street.  He gets beat up in the octagon and it doesn’t shut him up, doesn’t stop him from continuing to threaten people and harass their families.  He needs humble pie to meet him in everyday life.

He’s assaulted people on record numerous times, so this isn’t so off-the-wall of a take.  The man needs to get severely beaten and left crying on the pavement before being brought down to earth.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 11, 2021)

lol are you telling a man who is wealthy beyond imagination yet still manages to assault people, be cruel, needs an ass kicking? It's not an off the wall take, it's the proper response. He needs to get his ass kicked by Brock Lesnar at this rate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 12, 2021)

afg said:


> Dustin Poirier's resume of fighters he's beaten is one of the best I've seen without winning a title (yet):
> 
> Submitted Anthony Pettis (who was coming fresh off a title fight at FW)
> Finished Justin Gaethje
> ...



Miller, CDF, and Green are really solid wins too. CDF is known, but Green is a pretty legit LW that barely anyone looks good against, and has gotten hosed on plenty of decisions. He arguably beat Moises in his last fight too, and Poirier is the only one to completely dominate and knock him out. I think Fiziev is about to as well though. Miller is arguably the GOAT P4P journeyman and was a really good fighter in his prime. He even gave Poirier one of his tougher fights, and people forget Miller's calf kicks had Poirier barely able to stand by the end of 3 rounds (Gaethje's low kicks did a lot less visible damage in comparison), and Poirier post-fight wanted an extended time off, and basically got compartment syndrome (the docs even wanted to cut his leg open to relieve the swelling/pain) . Medeiros has always been a fairly decent fighter, nothing special, but he even went on a run at WW and got ranked in the inferior division after, lol. Duffy was also 14-1, and riding a lot of hype as the last guy to beat McGregor too, with some decent wins.

20-3-1 for his career at LW, definitely Top-5 all-time at the weight, and could climb even higher depending on how the next few fights go for him. He honestly should have never been at FW, but Grispi was the #1 contender to fight Aldo, and he cut the weight to fight him on short notice as the WEC got merged. Grispi arguably remained the best win he had at FW - Koch is the only other argument. He fought some other decent fighters, and an incredibly raw, rookie Holloway, who wasn't even close to the radar then, and took it on short notice too, iirc. But Poirier generally underwhelmed, and looked ways off against the true top tier FWs he fought (Swanson, KZ, McGregor). The weight cut was bad on him, and he was never a true top tier guy at the weight like he is at LW. McGregor in comparison was a truly special FW, but without the size advantage, he isn't the same dominant fighter.

He had an ATG performance against Alvarez, but Alvarez was a favourable style match-up compared to other great LWs. I thought it'd be a war, and didn't expect McGregor to outclass him like that, but Alvarez never had good offensive wrestling/TDs. He couldn't take down Pat Curran, who was a FW, for 25 minutes. Chandler was ragdolling him in the wrestling sequences. He struggled immensely to take down Pettis, who was never tough to get down for any decent wrestler, and even Melendez got right back up the 1-2 times he was briefly down. Without a solid counter-punching game or punch like Poirier's right hook, strong wrestling threat when McGregor sets up the left, and not a good enough clinch/in-fighting/grappling game, he was basically left to strike with a superior, more technical kickboxer in McGregor with a reach disadvantage and completely unable to control the distance in any way. Same issue against Poirier, against a longer, and much better counter-striker, where he had to cover a lot more ground and looked smaller than he was. So he got badly chewed up. Alvarez was always a slow starter too, and relied a lot on his recovery and toughness to draw out wars, but he got stopped pretty early on. Alvarez always had a dynamic, compact, anti-wrestler game, with great strength, power, and some of the best back-foot boxing and body-punching in MMA history. He had great footwork that shone against guys who weren't great counter-strikers, and his cagecraft was some of the best in the sport too, very hard to cut off. He would have done much better against different styles at LW than McGregor, especially grapplers/wrestlers. I think he's actually one of the toughest match-ups for Nurmy, historically at the weight. Buchinger is easily McGregor's most underrated win, a pretty good LW that he sparked, but really hasn't beaten anyone else of not at LW.

Also, it shows how good Michael Johnson was in that 2013-2017 period. Despite being absolutely deficient on the ground, he was a top LW, and one of the best strikers ever in that division's history during that span, working with Hooft. The Nurmy and Gaethje beatings took his prime, but he was a handful. He was even up 2-0 on Emmett after he dropped to FW, before getting flatlined, and Emmett is arguably a Top-5 FW. I think prime McGregor vs that Johnson would have been a crazy fight. He also got robbed against Dariush. Poirier and Dariush weren't at their respective peaks when he fought them, but they were still top LWs.

I always said Poirier would TKO Ferguson as well, and it's pretty obvious by now that he's always been better. Ferguson's erratic style has made his decline look really bad, but he always had the holes he's shown recently. Still a Top-10 ATG LW himself, but just wasn't quite as good as he was hyped to be.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 12, 2021)

Louis-954 said:


> Conrad is done as a top level fighter, imo. The top levels (as in top 3-5) of 45, 55 and 70 are all either equal to or superior to him at this point. At 33, he's at the end of his prime and this injury is going to keep him out at least 9-12 months. If Conor does come back he'll be nothing more than a 6-10 gatekeeper in whatever division he settles on.



I'd agree, although I'd never put McGregor in a WW context, lol. Poirier was straight out-boxing him too, not retreating/shelling, and far more confident in his defence, knowing he could eat his shots, especially compared to their first fight, and the 1st round of the rematch. When McGregor was switching up stances for the front/low kicks, Poirier boxed him very well on the counter. Had great punch selection, starting with straights, overhands, jabs, and lowering McGregor's stance to fire off rear uppercuts and hooks. McGregor landed good low kicks, but he wasn't setting them up at all or being mindful of his placements. Poirier avoided almost every single left hand too (he showed great head movement and slips in the 2nd round of the rematch as well).

At this point, I'd favour Poirier (obviously), Oliveira, Dariush, RDA (always thought RDA was going to run through him when it was booked before, and while RDA is past it, so is McGregor - and RDA is the clearly greater fighter to me, and a stylistic problem being a southpaw jabber with ATG low kicks, really good wrestling - better than Poirier's, better clinch/in-fighting than Poirier too, and a relentless pace with crazy conditioning; even though RDA isn't as technical, powerful, or dynamic as he once was, he still has a lot of what made him great), Gaethje, Chandler, Makhachev, Fiziev, Gillespie, Tsarukyan, and Ismagulov over McGregor, among UFC LWs anyway. Maybe Gamrot too. Couple others in ACA/Bellator that I think would beat him too (AAA, Vart, Shabliy). He can definitely KO Chandler, but Chandler is basically a bigger Mendes in many ways, although not as adept a counter-puncher but a better submission grappler, who gave him all he could handle. Gillespie if he decides to strike like a dummy would get knocked out too, but I think he'd terrorize him with his wrestling and top game, which is arguably the best in the division after Nurmy and maybe Makhachev. Tsarukyan is still somewhat unproven, and lacks some intangibles, so I wouldn't place a lot of faith in him getting it done, but he does match up well. Kutateladze is a legit threat too, but not sure I'd outright favour him.

Probably would be most confident about Poirier, Dariush, RDA, Fiziev, and Ismagulov - then Oliveira, Makhachev, Gaethje, Chandler, Tsarukyan, in order. Oliveira's wrestling has improved a good deal over the years, but he still has a tendency to start off slowly, and gets hurt early a decent amount, even now (Teymur, Chandler). I'd favour him, but wouldn't be shocked if he got knocked out early. With how deep LW has always been, there are a few others who'd have a decent chance, but I wouldn't favour them. Ferguson is just shot at this point, and I'm not sure he'd beat McGregor even in his prime with how vulnerable his defence is, especially early when McGregor is at his best. I'd favour McGregor over pretty much any other UFC LW, though there are a few other interesting fights like Hooker, Gaethje, Medic, Teymur, Davis, Jones, Riddell, Fenomeno, etc., but don't have the well-rounded threats of some of the other top tiers, or the overwhelming technical/athletic dominance of a Nurmy. I think it's safe to say McGregor isn't a top tier FW or LW at this point though, and he never proved to be a top tier WW anyway.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 12, 2021)

afg said:


> Honestly, no joke, what Conor needs is to get beat up. Like, not just in the octagon, but on the street.  He gets beat up in the octagon and it doesn’t shut him up, doesn’t stop him from continuing to threaten people and harass their families.  He needs humble pie to meet him in everyday life.
> 
> He’s assaulted people on record numerous times, so this isn’t so off-the-wall of a take.  The man needs to get severely beaten and left crying on the pavement before being brought down to earth.



He needs to become irrelevant. As I have said before, I've grown up around people like him.

Unfortunately, at his core, he is a fighter. He will drink and laugh off any beating that doesn't prevent him from laughing and drinking.

What he needs is for people to not want his energy around their camps. For him to go into fights with the expectation that he will lose, and no one tuning in.

He also needs time behind bars. He is going to seriously hurt someone, or will get killed by someone who is prepared to take things to the next level.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 12, 2021)

Don't assume people won't cross a line just because you won't. I grew up in two cities both known as murder capitals of the US, and lived in poorer districts. You'll have people claim they are killing when they aren't, only to push people who are.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 13, 2021)

Gunners said:


> He needs to become irrelevant. As I have said before, I've grown up around people like him.


Not anytime soon. still one of the biggest pulls in ufc, and if all else still has the mayweather role to fall back on. People will drop quids to see him lose and after that still a potent meme generator.

He did a good job to keep eyes on him after the freak injury with the nasty prick schtick. which is suspiciously _very_ natural because it may be actually real instead of a schtick.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 13, 2021)

Lmfao

o malley broke both his hands and one of legs trying to finish mutino

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ohthereyouareperry (Jul 14, 2021)

Nick Diaz fighting again, mcgreggy cazzies plz go and stay go


----------



## Schneider (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Blanco (Aug 3, 2021)

Am i a fool for thinking mcgregor has a punchers chance if he actually got the khabib rematch? He actually has fire in his eyes when khabib is brought up but he seems to overlook dustin


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 3, 2021)

Khabib would kill him. The one round he won vs Khabib was Khabib standing up. Conor got taken down by Dustin. Khabib got a ton better after fighting Conor. Khabib also look almost no damage and still has his chin. You're talking a 5% chance if that at this rate.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 18, 2021)

Blanco said:


> Am i a fool for thinking mcgregor has a punchers chance if he actually got the khabib rematch?


Yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Sep 20, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 20, 2021)

Nah.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Sep 20, 2021)

Louis-954 said:


> Nah.


This is what the kids call "A Sigma Male"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Sep 25, 2021)

Accurate depiction.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 1, 2021)

Yo aspen ladd almost died weighing in

Bet the house on Macy barber while shes the underdog


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 30, 2021)

jesus christ what a fucking card


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 30, 2021)

How about that Glover???


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 30, 2021)

Louis-954 said:


> How about that Glover???


jan dun goofed


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 30, 2021)

Khamzat


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2021)

Khamzat smash.


----------



## Sagebee (Nov 6, 2021)

What's your guesses for tonight's match up

I think gaethje beats Chandler

Weilli beats rose 

Kamaru beats colby


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2021)

Sagebee said:


> What's your guesses for tonight's match up
> 
> I think gaethje beats Chandler
> 
> ...


Chandler, rose, Kamaru. I’m rooting for Gaethje, Weili, and Colby though

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 6, 2021)

Sagebee said:


> What's your guesses for tonight's match up
> 
> I think gaethje beats Chandler
> 
> ...


same but rose wins


----------



## Sagebee (Nov 6, 2021)

The alex fights good hes take down defense isnt great but he has power 

The gaethje fight was fire works the flip in take down was crazy


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2021)

Every single fight from the prelims on has been excellent, such a great watch.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2021)

Shit the card for next months PPV looks like it can be just as good as this one.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2021)

Meh


----------



## Sagebee (Nov 7, 2021)

Good wars from the last two fights


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2021)

Nunes weakness is now know

The jab

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 12, 2021)

Fuck did I miss the PpV


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 21, 2022)

Hey does anyone have a link for Nganou v. Gane?


----------



## Stringer (Jan 22, 2022)

I'm so excited for both title fights tonight

It's gonna be absolute chaos! 




Mr. Black Leg said:


> Hey does anyone have a link for Nganou v. Gane?


Check in your inbox.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 22, 2022)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Hey does anyone have a link for Nganou v. Gane?


I'm watching on discord with my homies. If you want to join us you're more than welcome.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 22, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> I'm watching on discord with my homies. If you want to join us you're more than welcome.


Thanks, I already got a link for this one and bae is coming home after a wedding she had to attend to last minute (Fuck me if I was going there). 

But you guys do this regularly? Next time, if you do, may I call you?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2022)

Been a great card so far


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 23, 2022)

Does anyone have a gif of Ngannou defending that katagatame just by flexing his biceps really hard???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stringer (Jan 23, 2022)

Didn't expect to see Ngannou wrestle but god was it satisfying to see those body slams. 

Good call by his team to focus on ground game and exploit Cyril's weakness because of Ngannou's knee condition. Having Kamaru Usman as friend and corner man has really paid dividends. A good learning experience for Cyril Gane, he'll be back stronger.

Brandon Moreno vs Deiveson Figueiredo #3 was as good as expected, I gave it to Moreno but that was so close I can't really get mad from the results.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 23, 2022)

Stringer said:


> Didn't expect to see Ngannou wrestle but god was it satisfying to see those body slams.
> 
> Good call by his team to focus on ground game and exploit Cyril's weakness because of Ngannou's knee condition. Having Kamaru Usman as friend and corner man has really paid dividends. A good learning experience for Cyril Gane, he'll be back stringer.
> 
> Brandon Moreno vs Deiveson Figueiredo #3 was as good as expected, I gave it to Moreno but that was so close I can't really get mad from the results.



I'm Brazilian, was supporting Deiveson and I think Moreno also edged out a win (Something like, a hair splitting decision). But maybe Deiveson's power punches counted a lot? Not sure.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 23, 2022)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I'm Brazilian, was supporting Deiveson and I think Moreno also edged out a win (Something like, a hair splitting decision). But maybe Deiveson's power punches counted a lot? Not sure.


Moments like these makes me wish judges shared their thoughts after a fight to see what made them score a fight one way or another. 

But yeah I'm guessing the difference in power, as well as some of Deiveson's leg kicks that buckled Moreno's legs enough to knonck him off balance -- overall though Moreno was a bit more consistent and sound in his technique throughout the fight. The UFC is definitely loving this outcome regardless, the belt changing hands again is better for them because they get to make a 4th fight sooner than later to make bread. This matchup will always be a barn burner as long as those two fighters are in their prime.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 14, 2022)

UFC 271 was okay, would have been pretty hard for Izzy to outdo the performance he had against Robert Whitaker in their first fight.

Jarod Cannonier seems to be next contender in line but honesty I don't think he offers a threat that Izzy hasn't dealt with before _(from people that did it better)_. I see Izzy ruling that division for the next 2 years unless he gets comfortable, his striking and understanding of range is head and shoulders above everyone at 185lb -- he's no slouch on the ground either. Perhaps Khamzat Chimaev will rise up the ranks and make things interesting, we'll see.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 17, 2022)

Khamzat if he goes to MW and Alex are the only threats atm.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 6, 2022)

charlie olives is a fuckin goofball


----------



## Blanco (May 7, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> charlie olives is a fuckin goofball


Idk lots of ppl saying tin foil hat shit like they tampered with the scales to give conor a chance for the belt lol


----------



## Schneider (May 8, 2022)

gaehtje now 0-2 to chokes (khabib triangle and olivera rnc)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zoro_santoryu (May 9, 2022)

Tony Ferguson the type of guy to break my heart

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (May 10, 2022)

zoro_santoryu said:


> Tony Ferguson the type of guy to break my heart


4 times in a row mang

time for my nig*a to hang em up


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 12, 2022)

Nah santos won that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 16, 2022)

Charles vs Makhachev for the vacant LW title, let's go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 22, 2022)

In islam we trust

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 22, 2022)

Won $133 on O'Malley today. Ez money.


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 22, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> Won $133 on O'Malley today. Ez money.


I think Yan got robbed lol but I'm glad you got paid


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 22, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> I think Yan got robbed lol but I'm glad you got paid


Thanks 

I think it was too close to call robbery though. I think it was 50/50 and could have gone either way. Yan had more control time and O'Malley landed more significant strikes (26 more) and did more damage. Literal tossup in my opinion and very hard fight to judge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 22, 2022)

Coach Khabib gonna be a problem for the rest of the UFC

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2022)

I knew Islam Makhachev will win, but not that easily, wow.


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 22, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Coach Khabib gonna be a problem for the rest of the UFC


Undefeated as a fighter and a coach

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Schneider (Oct 23, 2022)

whats up with khamzat lmao


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 23, 2022)

All of the media, most fighters and Yan himself (no shock there) seem to believe he won the fight.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 26, 2022)

Schneider said:


> whats up with khamzat lmao


seem like it was abubakar's (khabib's cousin, team member) fault

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 13, 2022)

Izzy is officially Pereira's son.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 14, 2022)

RIP Rumble ❤

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Schneider (Nov 14, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> Izzy is officially Pereira's son.


is this the dude who ktfo'ed izzy before in kb?

seems the mental block could be there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 14, 2022)

Schneider said:


> is this the dude who ktfo'ed izzy before in kb?
> 
> seems the mental block could be there


Yeah man.

Imagine hunting the homie across organisations bro. Periera's a villain

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 14, 2022)

Perira has absolutely no answers on the ground

i would have pulled the singlet out after that 3rd round

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lurko (Nov 14, 2022)

Khamzat will kill Middle-weight just like he's doing Welter-weight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sequester (Dec 11, 2022)

UFC rigging fights now!?


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 11, 2022)

Heard that was a mad shady decision. Ain't seen it though.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 11, 2022)

Sequester said:


> UFC rigging fights now!?


The judges don't work for the UFC


----------



## Lurko (Dec 11, 2022)

Sequester said:


> UFC rigging fights now!?


Yeah. They don't want any more russian champs.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Lurko (Jan 4, 2023)

She slapped him first. Not saying it's right to hit her back still.


----------

